# PML-N Political Desk



## UmarJustice

*Denied ticket, female political worker attempts suicide*

A frustrated female political worker made a failed self-immolation attempt at the Quetta Press Club on Tuesday after her party, the Pakistan Muslim League  Nawaz, disallowed her from contesting the coming election on a PML-N ticket.

I am poor therefore I was not given the party ticket, said Sakina Mengal, who claims she has been an active member of the PML-N for last fifteen years.

Mengal was denied ticket for a reserved seat for women by the partys provincial chapter.
Denied ticket, female political worker attempts suicide


The political worker was addressing a press conference along with around two dozen other PML-N activists, chanting slogans against PML-N Balochistan Chief Sardar Sanaullah Zehri and others, when she attempted to set herself on fire.

Committing suicide is the result of violation of merit in terms of distribution of tickets, Mengal told Dawn.com.

As the activist threw petrol on her clothes, her husband set them on fire.

However, journalists present at the press conference intervened and stopped herself from causing physical damage.

Quetta police later took Mengal into custody.

Denied ticket, female political worker attempts suicide | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

mentality check...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiger Awan

nice. all trolling post to be posted here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> nice. all trolling post to be posted here



you can always come up with something good that pmln is doing during elections, infact they have done some good things but cannot seem to promote it....

here is a starter:






&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; (&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1585 &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; 
&#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1606;&#1588;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Promote it infront of ppl who spread lies and even think Hamza is Pmln Punjab President ...... i will try .......


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> Promote it infront of ppl who spread lies and even think Hamza is Pmln Punjab President ...... i will try .......



if I have wrong information, do always correct me. I am open to truth. but dont pun because you are in no position for it as you support ****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

hahahha poor nooras , corrupt and looters ........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> if I have wrong information, do always correct me. I am open to truth. but dont pun because you are in no position for it as you support haram khors.



lol Twice I corrected it but you came with same Hamza Pmln Punjab President yesterday "do correct me" lol


----------



## Leader

okay... so PMLN has hired Ali Azmat to sing a song for them... 



Tiger Awan said:


> lol Twice I corrected it but you came with same Hamza Pmln Punjab President yesterday "do correct me" lol



I dont know where did you do that... enjoy ali azmat song ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Leader said:


> you can always come up with something good that pmln is doing during elections, infact they have done some good things but cannot seem to promote it....
> 
> here is a starter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; (&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1585 &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601;
> &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1606;&#1588;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;





After 27 years of Sacrifice for NOORA LEAGUE finally this lady got the Ticket


----------



## Tiger Awan

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> hahahha poor nooras , corrupt and looters ........


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

hahahhahaha expected from poor blind noora supporters ............corrupts will elect corrupt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

thats from Balochistan....


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> okay... *so PMLN has hired Ali Azmat to sing a song for them.*..
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know where did you do that... enjoy ali azmat song ....



so cheap of thm lol....copy us in everythin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> so cheap of thm lol....copy us in everythin



chalta hai...koe nai... dont know why ali azmat is singing for them, maybe because of Salman ahmad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> chalta hai...koe nai... dont know why *ali azmat *is singing for them, maybe because of *Salman **ahmad*?



y coz of him?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Dear pti kids songs of parties for election campaign r being recorded n played since 90s,its ur khushfehmi that u r being copied Grow Up



Marshmallow said:


> so cheap of thm lol....copy us in everythin


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> y coz of him?



they are in a fight since long... first we heard Rahat Fateh Ali being assigned the task, but I guess he refused, so they claiming that they hired Ali Azmat. lets see...

P.S. just a reminded to all. Junoon group was banned during Nawaz rule previously !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> they are in a fight since long... first we heard Rahat Fateh Ali being assigned the task, but I guess he refused, so they claiming that they hired Ali Azmat. lets see...
> 
> P.S. just a reminded to all. Junoon group was banned during Nawaz rule previously !!



o i see


----------



## Leader

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/551427_358733420895236_1232463932_n.jpg





jali degree wallo ka qabristan pmln  @Tiger Awan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*PTI leader Qamar Zaman joins PML-N*






PESHAWAR: Former world champion of squash Qamar Zaman has announced to join Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) after quitting Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI), Geo News reported on Tuesday.

Talking to media men here in Peshawar, the ex-world champion squash said that he had landed to PTI having the motive to change the system, however, he added that the party's internal circumstances disappointed him.

People who clung with power for so long are gathering around Imran Khan, said Qamar.

He further said, instead of teaching youngsters, PTI is spreading the culture among the youth that is against our values.

PTI leader Qamar Zaman joins PML-N - thenews.com.pk


----------



## EagleEyes

Why doesn't PTI clarify why these people leave PTI and instead join PML-N?

Or are these lot candidates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

WebMaster said:


> Why doesn't PTI clarify why these people leave PTI and instead join PML-N?
> 
> Or are these *lot* candidates?



You mean lota candidates??
Well! Its Imran khan who decides who will get party ticket and contest elections! Most of those who have gone are those who were declined tickets! I think IK is chosing People on merit and performance as a politician and their ability to deliver!


----------



## Devil Soul

Salman Ahmad is a singer? now that's a news for me... he is more of a guitarist .... other than that if i'm not wrong mostly he just acts like he is singing during Jalsa, during 23 March Jalsa the voice was of Ali Azmat, plz do correct me if i'm wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

<-- IBCC issued a letter confirming/verifying the educational doc's of Ch. Nisar


----------



## Leader

by the way Ali Azmat is not singing for Pmln, shahbaz sharif has also deleted the tweet containing the claim...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

change of mind & heart... i guess SS will sing himself


----------



## Leader

BREAKING News:Court disqualifies #PMLN's Iftikhar Ahmed from PP-81 on fake degree challenged&#8221;"

aik or farig...


----------



## Leader




----------



## Devil Soul

PPP member files objection to Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s nomination papers &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Tiger Awan

Kids dont know actually they copied us 



Leader said:


> by the way Ali Azmat is not singing for Pmln, shahbaz sharif has also deleted the tweet containing the claim...


----------



## Tiger Awan

PMLN has not issued ticket to any candidate so dont post wrong news kidos. There is NO Pmln candidate yet


----------



## Leader

secret letter to Saudi papa from nawaz sharif revealed:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> PMLN has not issued ticket to any candidate so dont post wrong news kidos. There is NO Pmln candidate yet



hahahaha......thats because abhi pata nahi ECP ki scrutiny mein koe bachta bhi hai ya nahi....ho sakta CTBT khud farig ho jayen...


----------



## Devil Soul

Elections: Nawaz Sharif cleared for NA-119 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Devil Soul

*PML-N digs out electricity pole being used for protests*
An Electricity pole, which was being used by the Pakistan Muslim League Nawz (PML-N) workers to protest, has been removed.
The pole had become a regular spot for protests against the party&#8217;s policy of distribution of tickets across the province.
In recent days, many of the PML-N workers in the middle of their protests climbed up the pole adjacent to the H Block party secretariat in Model Town to attract the attention of the party leadership.
However, the pole has now been removed from the location.
PML-N digs out electricity pole being used for protests | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Tiger Awan

It has been reported ( on multiple occasions ) that Pmln informed all candidates that they will not get the ticket before they get themselves clear from ECP. 


Leader said:


> hahahaha......thats because abhi pata nahi ECP ki scrutiny mein koe bachta bhi hai ya nahi....ho sakta CTBT khud farig ho jayen...


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> It has been reported ( on multiple occasions ) that Pmln informed all candidates that they will not get the ticket before they get themselves clear from ECP.



what about those propagating on tv and on ground that they got the tickets?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> what about those propagating on tv and on ground that they got the tickets?



their SOURCES tell them  but the fact is there is NO offical announcement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

by the way the pole has been removed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

The sad thing is that constant accusations by PTI has backfired with ex-PMLN supporters again lining up to vote for PMLN just to spite them. PTI seriously has no political acumen.


----------



## Leader

Sedqal said:


> The sad thing is that constant accusations by PTI has backfired with ex-PMLN supporters again lining up to vote for PMLN just to spite them. PTI seriously has no political acumen.



..................


----------



## Leader




----------



## Devil Soul

ECP accepts Sharif brothers


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151368393180669





oye Patwari which one is you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

If we analyze PMLN 's atitude toward current political scenario then there are 2 conclusion we can make:
1. PMLN surely has a backdoor agreement in with Zardari for next coming shift, as they deliberately didn't put objections on NAB's Chairman, use of PTV & other state departments for their political campaign influence. Appointment of caretaker PM, and CMs in provinces, ECP's polar tendency,
2. PMLN has serious lack of strategic political planners. Mishandling of political situation. Incompetent political advisors withing top management of party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki




----------



## Leader

[video]http://tune.pk/video/59713/NayaPakistan-The-public-in-Lahore-absolutely-loves-PTI-Imran-Khan-Anger-for-PMLN-evident[/video]

you just cannot make people fool, they all know why metro is made !!


----------



## Leader

noon league's song ..... 

that was hilarious and bit filmi too.... @Tiger Awan enjoy make it your ring tone....


----------



## Tiger Awan

Not official 



Leader said:


>


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360133264088585




@Tiger Awan and is this official ??


----------



## aks18

Thats the best team in pakistani politics we should vote PML N they can bring revolution in education  matric with in 2 years i have wasted my 15 years to do matric

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> @Tiger Awan and is this official ??



I know you are dying for offical song but wait till next week


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> I know you are dying for offical song but wait till next week



lol....... han kafi arsa howa achi comedy nahi dekhi.. .cannot really wait that long, abay tu tou patwari hai koe teaser hi leak ker day bhai kay liye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Long live fake league and their supporters,now a days on daily basis Fake league is making history.



Leader said:


> noon league's song .....
> 
> that was hilarious and bit filmi too.... @Tiger Awan enjoy make it your ring tone....


 @Leader Im thinking from when lions become Ganjas. Damn new creature appeared in Pakistani Awam jungle.. Ganja lions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Nawaz advised against JI, JUI-F alliances in Punjab, Balochistan &#8211; The Express Tribune
LAHORE: Senior Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leaders have warned their party chief Nawaz Sharif against forming an alliance with Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) in Punjab and Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) in Balochistan and Hazara division.
In stark contrast, however, they endorsed a seat adjustment pact reached with other political parties in Sindh, sources privy to the development told The Express Tribune.
Nawaz, his younger brother Shahbaz Sharif and other senior leaders of the PML-N central parliamentary board held a meeting on Monday in Lahore, during which they discussed reports of the party&#8217;s expected alliance with other political parties.
According to sources, during the meeting a majority of the senior leadership opposed the PML-N&#8217;s alliance with JI in Punjab, saying the latter was demanding seats which the former had won in the 2008 general election and were all from urban areas. Upon this, Nawaz asked whether the JI had provided any other options, but was told that the party was refusing to budge from its stance.
The senior leaders went on to suggest that the party chief negotiate with the JI for seat adjustment in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.
The meeting also discussed a possible alliance and seat adjustment between PML-N and JUI-F. Maulana Fazlur Rehman&#8217;s party wants to focus on getting seats through the alliance from Balochistan and the Hazara division of K-P. However, senior leaders told Nawaz that the PML-N had already issued tickets for Balochistan for the upcoming polls.
They said that the party could not afford to annoy their applicants in Balochistan for the sake of meeting JUI-F&#8217;s demands. They further said that the Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party (PkMAP) is also an ally of the PML-N in Balochistan, and advised Nawaz to give preference to PkMAP over JUI-F.
Furthermore, the senior leadership also rejected the JUI-F&#8217;s offer of seat adjustment with the PML-N in Hazara division.
Nawaz directed negotiators to talk to JUI-F over seat adjustment in other areas of K-P apart from the Hazara division.
Published in The Express Tribune, April 9th, 2013.


----------



## ferocious rebel

Karachi

Five guards of Sardar Sanaullah Zehri, a leader of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz, and Captain (retd) Shehryar Durrani were arrested on Tuesday for allegedly beating up four policemen, including SHO Gizri.

SHO Gizri Sohail Ahmed said that they received information that groups of two influential people were fighting with each other in the Defence area.

In order to stop the clash, a team of cops went to the spot and asked the miscreants to come to the police station with them, but instead they started beating up the cops with their rifle *****.

After assaulting the officials, they sped away in their vehicles.

Some reinforcements were called to shift the injured policemen, SHO Ahmed and the other cops, Dilwar, Fareed and Muhammad Aslam, to the Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Center for treatment.

Later, police raided the residences of Sardar Sanaullah Zehri and Captain (retd) Shehryar Duranni and arrested their five guards and registered a case against them.


----------



## EagleEyes

Ye kar lu gal. They are beating SHOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ferocious rebel

WebMaster said:


> Ye kar lu gal. They are beating SHOs.


lol they are trying to compete MQM =P police bichari pehle hi har jagah se pitt rahi hai yeh aur shuru hogaye


----------



## Jango

Geo reported that Marvi Memon hasn't paid her taxes!!!

Lo ji, always trying to be the beacon of justice and this is the end result!


----------



## aks18



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514741948590723





   

oye yar copy paste besharmo.... Roshan pakistan USAID ka slogan hai....tum log sahi haram khor ho...


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442797542474181





Rauf Kalasara exposes nexus of corruption and lifafa journalism !!


----------



## Leader

a gem of pmln from Kasur....


----------



## Rusty

For some reason the videos are now showing up for me. 
If you guys are linking to videos on Facebook, can you give the link at the bottom so I could just click that. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514741948590723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oye yar copy paste besharmo.... Roshan pakistan USAID ka slogan hai....tum log sahi haram khor ho...



haha this is an OLD audio clip from NS jalsa, kids dont know


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> haha this is an OLD audio clip from NS jalsa, kids dont know



haha.... another LOL tou tu nay khud hi bata diya.... anyway copy cat patwariyoo... Roshan Pakistan is a USAID slogan, pmln has stolen it.... is per comment karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> haha.... another LOL tou tu nay khud hi bata diya.... anyway copy cat patwariyoo... Roshan Pakistan is a USAID slogan, pmln has stolen it.... is per comment karo



bat samajh mien nahi aye ( aur shahid aye gi bhi nahi )

This Roshan Pakistan is an old slogan of NS, something he used long time ago


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> bat samajh mien nahi aye ( aur shahid aye gi bhi nahi )
> 
> This Roshan Pakistan is an old slogan of NS, something he used long time ago



Ahan, dont remember if it was used.... as you are saying, then a good dig !!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> Ahan, dont remember if it was used.... as you are saying, then a good dig !!



Both parts are

The first one was after NS came back to Pakistan, I will try and find the video

The Iqbal's peotry on the other hand was used on 28 May 1998 when NS announced the nuclear tests ( He started his speech with it ) The audio used in the speech however belong to a convention of Pmln workers on 28 May 2008 I think.


The jalsas shown are of Faisalabad and Gujranwala


----------



## Tiger Awan

@Leader here it is

@4:50 + @7:00

NAWAZ SHARIF 28 May 08 01 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

PMLN Kick Start TV Ads......Great Video


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=31895" target="_blank">Leader</a></u> here it is
> 
> @4:50 + @7:00
> 
> NAWAZ SHARIF 28 May 08 01 - YouTube




mera laptop bhi PTI ka jiyala hai... chal hi nahi rahi video.... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=525956410776303





here is the second ad.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Tameem said:


> PMLN Kick Start TV Ads......Great Video



Best thing : not selling namaz roza zakat of Nawaz Sharif


----------



## Edevelop

Here is another:


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

true for pmln !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323595401097306





liar liar your pants on fire !!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Election tribunal clears Nawaz Sharif for NA-120 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Devil Soul

*PML-N scrutiny squad on selection missions*

April 12, 2013 Sajid Zia 0
LAHORE &#8211; Prior to announcing candidates for elections throughout the country, the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) is sending teams to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Sindh for updating lists of the ticket aspirants in light of the late developments and the political alignments. 
After former Punjab chief minister Shahbaz Sharif met with the BNP-M, PKMAP, JWP and the NP leaders in Quetta on Wednesday, sources in the party say, many replacements from the previously proposed names of the candidates for 14 National Assembly and 51 Provincial Assembly seats are on the cards. After meeting Sardar Akhtar Mengal, Mahmood Khan Achekzia, Talal Akbar Bugti and Dr Abdul Malik Baloch, the PML-N is fast reaching seat adjustments with them at the provincial level. Sources say the PML-N is counting on getting more provincial assembly seats in Balochistan for which it may adjust the partners on NA seats. 
For Khyber PK, the party is sending former MNA Muhammad Pervez Malik and Khawaja Saad Rafique and another team led by former deputy speaker of the Punjab Assembly Rana Mashood Ahmad Khan to Karachi on the directions of Nawaz Sharif. 
The visiting teams will review the political stature of the ticket seekers to make sure that they are capable of winning the polls. They will inform the party head about the possible replacements of the previously shortlisted names. 
Sources say that due to time limitation, the selection for Balochistan, Khyber PK and Sindh will be done by Sunday. 
They say that after the PML-N has broadened its platform in the said three provinces with the support of nationalist parties and eminent leaders, it is having up to four aspirants for nomination in every constituency. 
In the earlier rounds of selection, the party had kept options open to pick up the most suitable candidate from two to three aspirants on about 40 percent of the seats, keeping in view the final candidates of other parties as well as its own adjustments with Balochistan parties. 
The PML-N and its partners have now begun the final phase of naming their candidates after the PPP, ANP, JUI-F, MQM, JI and others have announced their candidates. 
According to PML-N Information Secretary Mushahidullah Khan, the announcement of party ticket holders will give a surprise to the nation as the party has adopted scientific method to assess their worth as a result of which a large number of qualified, competent and experienced persons have been picked up.
PML-N scrutiny squad on selection missions


----------



## Tiger Awan

Devil Soul said:


> According to PML-N Information Secretary Mushahidullah Khan, the announcement of party ticket holders will give a surprise to the nation as the party has adopted scientific method to assess their worth as a result of which a large number of qualified, competent and experienced persons have been picked up.
> PML-N scrutiny squad on selection missions



yes, something we are doing silently while others are spending time selling namaz roza of their leader


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

PMLN YOUTH....  @Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> PMLN YOUTH....  @Tiger Awan



Dude according to IK, PTI's own youth is up the age of 35


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> Dude according to IK, PTI's own youth is up the age of 35



lol... dude my point was in mein say insan ka bacha konsa hai ???


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> lol... dude my point was in mein say insan ka bacha konsa hai ???



how do you know they are bad people ? are you being racist ?


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> how do you know they are bad people ? are you being racist ?



lol.... how you know they are pious ? they are from pmln obviously haram khor....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> lol.... how you know they are pious ? they are from pmln obviously haram khor....



I didn't say anything about being good or bad. Why should i generalize about someone i don't know about. You seriously need to visit a psychiatrist. You were mocking and then stated 'insaan ka bacha konsa hai' haram khor are very offensive words. You better control your mouth.


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> I didn't say anything about being good or bad. Why should i generalize about someone i don't know about. You seriously need to visit a psychiatrist. You were mocking and then stated 'insaan ka bacha konsa hai' haram khor very offensive words. You better control your mouth.



..... han tou dekh ker batao konsa hai ???


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> ..... han tou dekh ker batao konsa hai ???



Allah ka shokar hai meree zindagi dukhee nahi. On a serious note, your posts are not ethical. Politics is an addiction and you are falling into dirty trap.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151377807305669









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151377807305669


----------



## Leader

tax payers money being wasted on sharif family's security and protocol !!!


----------



## Leader




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

@Tiger Awan


----------



## Jango

Anybody seen that PML song...politics aside, it is pretty nice.

PML copying everything from PTI, song, Jalsa routine, slogans...


----------



## Abid Rasheed

Yeh Bhool Jatay Hen Apnay Workers Ko Yeh Hi Baat Galt Hai 

hahahahah very funny pic yar nawaz leag ko to app ne bandar bna dia


----------



## Edevelop

*Shahbaz meets German envoy*

hahbaz Sharif has said close relations between Germany and Pakistan should be converted into solid economic relations.He was talking to German ambassador in Pakistan Dr Cyrill Nunn called on Shahbaz Sharif at his resident on Monday. The visiting ambassador appreciated the development vision of the former CM Punjab and termed various projects, including Metro Bus, as great success stories of his government.

Shahbaz meets German envoy - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Sugarcane

cb4 said:


> *Shahbaz meets German envoy*
> 
> *hahbaz* Sharif has said close relations between Germany and Pakistan should be converted into solid economic relations.He was talking to German ambassador in Pakistan Dr Cyrill Nunn called on Shahbaz Sharif at his resident on Monday. The visiting ambassador appreciated the development vision of the former CM Punjab and termed various projects, including Metro Bus, as great success stories of his government.
> 
> Shahbaz meets German envoy - thenews.com.pk



Don't you think highlighted part is funny mistake?


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Anybody seen that PML song...politics aside, it is pretty nice.
> 
> PML copying everything from PTI, song, Jalsa routine, slogans...



wtf ?

So massive Jalsas were not happening in Z.Bhutto era ? Similarly the solgan of 'roti-kapra-makan' (well before PTI was born) ?

Love it or hate it, you are all inspired by PPP


----------



## Sugarcane

Leader said:


> tax payers money being wasted on sharif family's security and protocol !!!



BTW - IK is not an elected member yet why even 20 Lakh is being spent on him?


----------



## Edevelop

*Nawaz vows to accomplish Mission Development*







PML-N President Muhammad Nawaz Sharif has said the mission of his party is to steer the nation out of the darkness. Talking to the Turkish ambassador to Pakistan who met him at Raiwind on Wednesday, Nawaz said the PML-N will contest the elections with a determination to change the fate of the nation after getting into power through the ballot.

He said the country has been plagued by price hike but his party, if voted into power, will make efforts to overcome this problem. *The PML-N head and the Turkish envoy, during the meeting, also exchanged views on bilateral relations and cooperation the Turkish companies extended to the PML-N government in Punjab in various projects of public welfare.*

Nawaz also thanked the Turkish companies for this help particularly for making true the dream of metro bus service in Lahore. He said after coming into power following the next elections, the prime focus of his party will be on improving economy of the country.

Nawaz vows to accomplish Mission Development


----------



## Edevelop

*Shahbaz vows to bring in &#8216;rapid&#8217; education system*






LAHORE &#8211; Former chief minister Shahbaz Sharif has vowed to better education system after coming to power thought ballot.
&#8220;Like the Metro Bus Service (also known as Rapid Bus Transit), rapid education system will be introduced to provide modern education to the poor,&#8221; the former chief minister said while talking to the party workers on Monday.
&#8220;After coming to power, our *government will spend Rs700 billion on education in the five years*,&#8221; he said, adding, &#8220;We will also legislate to ensure 100 per cent enrollment in schools besides establishing two Danish Schools &#8211; one each for boys and girls.&#8221; He said that people were well-aware that the PML-N always stood by the promises it made during its election campaign. The projects like Metro Bus Service, cardiology hospitals, Danish Schools, Laptop Distribution Scheme and Ujala Programme speak volumes of its performance, he added.
However, Shahbaz added that those who wanted to bring about so-called change had nothing to offer except hollow claims.
&#8220;How can those people who lived luxuriously throughout understand the sufferings of the common people, he questioned.
Shahbaz said the PML-N government in Punjab stood by people during the testing times &#8211; be it dengue outbreak, floods or power outages. &#8220;But the so-called well-wishers of people enjoyed the pleasant weather of Europe at that time,&#8221; he said.

Shahbaz vows to bring in


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> wtf ?
> 
> So massive Jalsas were not happening in Z.Bhutto era ? Similarly the solgan of 'roti-kapra-makan' (well before PTI was born) ?
> 
> Love it or hate it, you are all inspired by PPP



PPP didn't introduce songs and mini concerts in jalsas did it? 

And I am talking about rhe naya Pakistan slogan...


----------



## Leader

LoveIcon said:


> BTW - IK is not an elected member yet why even 20 Lakh is being spent on him?



National Leader of a party. State's stake are with him


----------



## Leader

voters turn out analysis in Lahore... lets assume PTI gets those 78% to their side or say even 30-50% would do the trick.


----------



## Leader

rooz ki situation hi ab tou....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Last fake degree holder was left and again picked by PMLN,





Now, cleared by election commission.
Wohi chorr, tax evaders, fake degree holder.
PML N is taking lead for collecting all garbage at one place.


At least PTI took brave step and now i can proudly say that 80% candidates of PTI never saw parliament and 35% are youth, and PTI is not family limited company. PTI zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*PMLN candidates' Final List for the Lahore District. *


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Alpha1

@Tiger Awan metro bus project expand kia jaye ga?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Alpha1 said:


> @Tiger Awan metro bus project expand kia jaye ga?



YES, It will be expanded in Lahore


----------



## niaz

A very interesting article about the goings on in the PM-N.


Sour grapes or an end foretold?


Ayaz Amir
Friday, April 19, 2013 

Islamabad diary

As a bag-carrier of the N or Nawaz League, a role forced upon me by Chakwal necessity, I experienced in full measure three things: mediocrity, self-righteousness (amazing amounts of it) and a level of sycophancy on the part of senior N leaders enough to drive anyone out of his mind.

But I was caught in a web. I had left the N in 1998, having resigned from the Punjab Assembly, realising that by entering electoral politics I had messed up my journalism. Ruining journalism for politics  not a happy exchange. But the Musharraf coup and local Chakwal politics drove me into the Ns arms again.

Everyone who mattered in Chakwal  the district nazim, Majeed Malik, Ns former federal minister  had all joined Musharrafs party leaving the opposite side barren and empty. To preserve some kind of balance locally I contested Musharrafs 2002 elections on an N ticket  and how delighted they were that I was offering myself for sacrifice when the N ticket was anything but a prized commodity  and got a respectable 70,000 to the winners 71,500.

And perhaps even this would have been different if ISI officers, ultimate arbiters in that particular exercise of the ballot, had not sat behind the returning officers.

And my columns used to be read with such delight in Jeddah where the bewildered paladins of the heavy mandate were living out their time in self-chosen exile  this the result of a Saudi and Hariri-mediated deal, whereby the Sharifs washed their hands of national politics for ten years in return for generous Saudi hospitality.

It is another matter that the Sharifs, never ones to proclaim inconvenient truths, kept denying this deal until Prince Muqrin, the Saudi intelligence chief, had to come to Islamabad and (unprecedentedly) address a press conference where he waved the paper with the deal on it. For anyone else this would have been a knock-out blow. Not for our champions who promptly came back with the rejoinder that the deal was only for five years, not ten, a declaration of innocence which left most observers flabbergasted.

Then came the 2008 elections and I led the pack in Chakwal, except for one constituency virtually deciding which ticket should go to whom. As for myself, I got 125,437 votes, the highest in Punjab.

But that was then and this is now, and this time  to my infinite relief, youll have to believe this  the ticket has not been given to me... because my journalism did not go down well with the party mandarins, and my face, nothing much to begin with, they had begun to dislike. I knew that parting time had come but hung on, not wishing to reinforce the impression among my constituents that I was a regular resignation man.

But whatever the reason you will have to believe me when I say, what a relief, almost like getting out of a tight pair of clothes that one has worn for too long. I had enough sense not to turn my column into a party propaganda column, and thank God for that. But while I took jabs at the leadership I was not completely my own man, party affiliation, whether I liked it or not, holding me back and inhibiting my style.

I lampooned, among other things, Nawaz Sharifs stand on Memogate, considering him to be out of his depth and not understanding the shaping of that particular episode. But I could not say what I thought needed to be said regarding the Asghar Khan judgement by the Supreme Court. Here was an open-and-shut case where a long line of politicians headed by Nawaz Sharif and Shahbaz Sharif were caught with their pants down receiving ISI money, from ISI officers, in the 1990 elections. But no follow-up action, no prosecution, no accountability  the culprits behaving as if they had been washed in holy water.

Imagine if the Asghar Khan case was about the PPP, and not the N League. All hell would have broken loose, the declamations we would have heard, the fire and thunder from the courts, the self-righteous grandstanding. Pervaiz Ashraf, the former prime minister, is disqualified on the basis of a CDA transaction, but the Asghar Khan culprits wear suits of Teflon...nothing has stuck to them.

And although I kept writing about the moon and the stars, Ghalib and Saigal, holy fathers and holy water, about the naked double standards on display in this case  stentorian verdict pronounced but no action afterwards  I said nothing, party affiliation keeping me mum, ridicule locked up in my heart and there causing internal damage.

There was more hilarity on parade. Bank defaulters, we were told, would be out of the elections. It is hard to think of any fat cat losing sleep over this. The Chaudhrys have been great ones for having their loans written off, everything in order on paper. But the Sharifs went one step further, not going to the trouble of getting anything written off and instead simply refusing to pay anything on the near-three-billion rupee loan taken by them from the National Bank and eight other banks in the 1990s.

All this was regularised when Nawaz Sharif became prime minister in 1997 and he went on television and proudly declared that his family was clearing the loans by offering assets in lieu of them. Sharif suggested that this was an act of unrivalled sacrifice.

That the collateral offered was in the form of their most rundown assets is beside the point. The echoes of that announcement had hardly died down when a Sharif relative went to court saying he was a shareholder in the properties offered and that Sharif had no right to dispose them off. This matter is pending in the Lahore High Court, Allah be praised, for the last 15 years. The defaulters concerned are of course preparing to save the nation once more, as they announce the imminent birth of a new dawn.

Zardari was always Zardari, never pretending to be anything else. The Sharifs were who they were but through an optical illusion with few parallels in the nations history we were also expected to take them as sole claimants to that hallowed space called the moral high ground. Loan artists of a kind seldom witnessed before in the annals of Pakistani banking, at the same time high priests of morality: not an easy stunt to pull off.

I was critical but off and on and with my pistols half-cocked, enduring in smouldering silence the speeches of my colleague Chaudhry Nisar Ali who excelled at going on and on, at times for two hours on end, convinced he was Cicero when he was boring everyone to death. For errant politicians in need of a lesson few punishments can be more effective than having to listen to his speeches. They will soon be on their knees, begging for mercy.

The PPP has been a disaster thrice-over, not counting Zulfikar Ali Bhuttos stint in office. The N League has been an equal disaster, the recent performance of Punjabs little Hitler, Shahbaz Sharif, looking good only when compared to the PPP. Although on a dispassionate scale what he has to show for himself does not go beyond a line of expensive and directionless gimmicks: sasti roti, laptops, Daanish schools, etc. So theres not much to choose from here.

Einsteins definition of insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. From stale porridge we have tried before, we are expecting something new. Theres no easy cure for such a malady.

Tailpiece: Musharrafs judicial hounding: in his position one gets what one deserves. But I wish our memories were not so selective. Everyone remembers, and waxes heroic about, November 3, 2007, completely ignoring October 12, 1999, when Musharraf and his generals committed their original sin. Is it because it suits us to forget some uncomfortable truths? The then judiciary, which includes present-day eminences, validated his coup not once but twice and there was no shortage of judges who took oath under Musharrafs PCO. Shouldnt this inculcate in everyone concerned a touch of humility?

Email: winlust@yahoo.com

Sour grapes or an end foretold? - Ayaz Amir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

lol couldn't resist anyway vote for pti


----------



## Edevelop

Tiger Awan said:


> YES, It will be expanded in Lahore



pindi and faisalabad have high chances


----------



## Edevelop

*Mian Shahbaz Sharif visited his Constituency NA129/PP159*

A huge number of highly charged people of the area received Mian Shahbaz Sharif, as he arrived at Kamaha village in his constituency yesterday. People were very excited to have Mian Shahbaz Sharif amongst them and chanted slogans &#8220;Dekho Dekho Kaun Aaya &#8211; Sher Aaya Sher Aaya&#8221;. People thanked and appreciated tireless efforts of Mian Shahbaz Sharif as Chief Minister Punjab (2008-13). A man aged around 40 expressed his feeling as follows: "&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1587;&#1746; &#1604;&#1608;&#1672; &#1588;&#1740;&#1672;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1729;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;- &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1740; &#1587;&#1576; &#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;- &#1740;&#1729; &#1588;&#1740;&#1585; &#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1726;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1657;&#1575; &#1583;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;- &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;- &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1740; &#1586;&#1606;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1740; &#1583;&#1746;" Mian Shahbaz Sharif thanked the people for their love and support. He assured them that under the leadership of Mian Nawaz Sharif, Education Reforms of Punjab will be extended to other provinces too, Energy crisis will be dealt on priority, quality health facilities for the poor will be guaranteed and the employment opportunities will be made available to each and every citizen through public-private partnership.


----------



## Edevelop

Election Campaign continues...


----------



## Edevelop

Hafizabad




Somewhere in South Punjab


----------



## Edevelop

Mian Shahbaz Sharif Visits Mianwali, addresses Public Gathering


----------



## Edevelop

*PML-N gets boost in Thal *

noor pur thal - Prominent social worker Muhammad Anwar Khan Baloch has announced joining the PML-N here the other day.
PML-N local leaders Malik Muhammad Khalid Awan and Malik Manzoor Ahmad Baga were also present on the occasion. Anwar Khan is a prominent political figure of Thal.
He was an independent candidate from PP-42 Khushab.
He also announced withdrawal of his candidature in favour of the PML-N candidate Malik Muhammad Waris Kallu for PP-42.
Meanwhile, speaking at public meetings at Rangpur and Baghoor, PML-N ticket-holder for NA-70 Malik Shakir Bashir Awan and for PP-42 Malik Muhammad Waris Kallu welcomed Anwar Khan and termed his announcement as great achievement in Khushab district.

PML-N gets boost in Thal


----------



## Leader




----------



## Sedqal

Leader said:


>



11 May ko lag pata jaey ga - phir rona start 'yeh qom hai he issi kabil etc etc'


----------



## Leader

Sedqal said:


> 11 May ko lag pata jaey ga - phir rona start 'yeh qom hai he issi kabil etc etc'








yeah right....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Leader said:


> yeah right....



Sorry I strictly follow some code on conducts in political discussions and can't stoop to that level


----------



## Leader

Sedqal said:


> Sorry I strictly follow some code on conducts in political discussions and can't stoop to that level



aww... tu tou abhi say rona shoro hogiya... bechara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Leader said:


> yeah right....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Thapa lagana Shan Se....
Balay k Nishan Pe....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Anjum Aqeel Corrupt Nahi Hai: Nawaz Sharif.

 @Tiger Awan


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=149043121941044





Please watch this video and discuss, I am unable to understand whether this was that difficult question which made NS take that much time, or he was may be confused, or may be muk muka into play..  Perhaps @Tiger Awan or someone else will be able to better explain this.. 
@Leader, @Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Dekho dekho ko aya ??? SHER KA SHIKARI AYA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

mianwali welcomes shahbaz sharif... abhi tak in logo ki wohi cheap badshahu wali mentality hi khatam nahi ho rahi.... 


total waste.
























*Nisar contesting Pindi PA seat independently too



*Nisar contesting Pindi PA seat independently too | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Ch Nisar's addressing a hugr crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

N-league is sounding like a really bad broken record. Every jalsa he is upto his old shenanigans of poorly thought of jokes, hath kharay karain, etc. And then the same old mention of Atomic tests and motorway, absolutely nothing other than these two things.

It's better he just records it on a CD and plays it in a jalsa...or better yet, put it up on a ad on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

female activists of PML-N attacked on food, fought with each others to grab Biryani, Pulao, cold-drinks in PMLN women convention
@Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> female activists of PML-N attacked on food, fought with each others to grab Biryani, Pulao, cold-drinks in PMLN women convention
> @Tiger Awan



Just saw this whole thing on news!! Man those jiyalis were very hungry!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Those women were like savage beasts!!!

But I won't single out PML, it's our whole country, alot of people behave like complete jerks and are jahil to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151391992635669

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

NA 135, Karri wala villagePML(N) k MNA Barjees Tahir aur MPA Rana Arshad par gaon wala ka tashdud mar mar kar laho luhaan kar diya aur cars k sheeshy torr diye

dekhle sheikhupura me pmln ka hashar
ab b kaho ge k pti rural areas me weak he ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151391992635669



PMLN can't even run a Jalsa, how will they run the country? 

These people are the products of 30 years of PMLN and PEE PEE PEE musical chairs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## graphican

What an irony, even PMLN Political Desk forum is being run by PTI Supporters.... itnay nikamy followers hain ke apni party ka forum bhi run nahi hota...? where are those 3 PDF members who were follower of Noni Paa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

barjees tahir attacked with rotten eggs and pebbles in a village ... hun pughtao...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Pakistan Best Talk Shows

@Tiger Awan  so this is how plmn is doing its campaign jalsas even...hahahaah
@Aeronaut @aks18 @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

If #PMLN wins election,then our allies ASWJ's chief Ludhianvi will be Federal Religious Min -Rana Sanaullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

PMLN is looking for alliance with JI :




#PMLN ready to sacrifice NA48 to secure NA49 through brokering alliance with #JI, 




also in NA121 where Fareed Paracha is strong, reports Dawn
@Jazzbot


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> PMLN is looking for alliance with JI :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #PMLN ready to sacrifice NA48 to secure NA49 through brokering alliance with #JI,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also in NA121 where Fareed Paracha is strong, reports Dawn
> @Jazzbot



Fareed Paracha is a no man in NA-121, he won in 2002 because of PML-N support and he was contesting only against a weak PML-Q candidate, right now PML-N itself is struggling in NA-121. Also these alliance reports are itself evident that PML-N is already feeling the heat in this constituency as the game is heavily tilting towards PTI..  

Also one major factor which is heavily against Fareed Parach in this area is his MPA candidate, Shahid Naveed Malik, he was a Jamiyat Gangster in MAO Collage, and then a known gangster in Gulshan-e-Ravi, he's often found firing on his opponents on streets during Mushy's time as he was Lahore's Nazim for Islami Jamiat-e-Tulabaa (a subsidiary of JI in collages), he was arrested several times in Mushy's time. His selection as MPA candidate is a blunder by JI, and most likely they're going pay for it in elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adios Amigo

Ye lo....Aik aur karnama......




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=177559965732953

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader I heard Rana Mashood, PML-N's MPA candidate from PP-149, Lahore (my constituency) is also welcomed with tomato's and rotten eggs today in a corner meeting. He is Ex-MPA from same seat for last 5 years and did nothing in the area. These are just rumors I'm hearing and some boy are claiming to have recorded the incident on mobile, I'm trying to get the video to post on facebook.. 



graphican said:


> What an irony, even PMLN Political Desk forum is being run by PTI Supporters.... itnay nikamy followers hain ke apni party ka forum bhi run nahi hota...? where are those 3 PDF members who were follower of Noni Paa?



They're having hard time during trolling in PTI threads, so have no time left for PML-N..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Fareed Paracha is a no man in NA-121, he won in 2002 because of PML-N support and he was contesting only against a weak PML-Q candidate, right now PML-N itself is struggling in NA-121. Also these alliance reports are itself evident that PML-N is already feeling the heat in this constituency as the game is heavily tilting towards PTI..
> 
> Also one major factor which is heavily against Fareed Parach in this area is his MPA candidate, Shahid Naveed Malik, he was a Jamiyat Gangster in MAO Collage, and then a known gangster in Gulshan-e-Ravi, he's often found firing on his opponents on streets during Mushy's time as he was Lahore's Nazim for Islami Jamiat-e-Tulabaa (a subsidiary of JI in collages), he was arrested several times in Mushy's time. His selection as MPA candidate is a blunder by JI, and most likely they're going pay for it in elections.



good, just keep up the good work... inshallah we will win !!



Jazzbot said:


> @Leader I heard Rana Mashood, PML-N's MPA candidate from PP-149, Lahore (my constituency) is also welcomed with tomato's and rotten eggs today in a corner meeting. He is Ex-MPA from same seat for last 5 years and did nothing in the area. These are just rumors I'm hearing and some boy are claiming to have recorded the incident on mobile, I'm trying to get the video to post on facebook..
> 
> 
> 
> They're having hard time during trolling in PTI threads, so have no time left for PML-N..



hahahahaha.... pata nahi, lakin isko parnay bantay thay... he literary didnt do anything... oper say hay bhi ajeeb sa banda...


inshallah you will give me a good news in your constituency and I will give you a good news from my, and hopefully we will get good news from other constituencies as welll.... the Awami mood is swinging towards PTI.


do get the video and share it...



Jazzbot said:


> @Leader I heard Rana Mashood, PML-N's MPA candidate from PP-149, Lahore (my constituency) is also welcomed with tomato's and rotten eggs today in a corner meeting. He is Ex-MPA from same seat for last 5 years and did nothing in the area. These are just rumors I'm hearing and some boy are claiming to have recorded the incident on mobile, I'm trying to get the video to post on facebook..
> 
> 
> 
> They're having hard time during trolling in PTI threads, so have no time left for PML-N..



hahahahaha.... pata nahi, lakin isko parnay bantay thay... he literary didnt do anything... oper say hay bhi ajeeb sa banda...


inshallah you will give me a good news in your constituency and I will give you a good news from my, and hopefully we will get good news from other constituencies as welll.... the Awami mood is swinging towards PTI.


do get the video and share it...


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548957485126678




@Tiger Awan


----------



## Edevelop

^^ IK is immature. He is showing desparation


----------



## Leader




----------



## Rusty

cb4 said:


> ^^ IK is immature. He is showing desparation



Now asking for a democratic right to debate your opponent is desperate 
What next? voting is also desperate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Rusty said:


> Now asking for a democratic right to debate your opponent is desperate
> What next? voting is also desperate?



IK is like a kid asking for cotton candy. Didn't anyone tell him there is more than just Nawaz Sharif ? 

Democratic ? I hope you stay with this word. When you people loose the elections, you will say they were rigged ! lolz


----------



## aks18

cb4 said:


> IK is like a kid asking for cotton candy. Didn't anyone tell him there is more than just Nawaz Sharif ?
> 
> Democratic ? I hope you stay with this word. When you people loose the elections, you will say they were rigged ! lolz




Actually Nawaz's A$$ is covering 58% of National Assembly Seats which are 148 NA seats and changes every time comes from punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

lol all family members Nawaz Sharif, SHabaz Sharif, Hamza Sharif , Marryam Nawaz and the other son of Shahbaz sharif has jumped into attacking Imran khan every were they go thats is desparation..

And dont forget PML-N other batamiz politican as Mushid Ullah Khan... he does not know how to behave 



cb4 said:


> ^^ IK is immature. He is showing desparation



lol even on this forum pmln is in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Sharam tum ko magar nahi atti....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

oye @Tiger Awan tera leader


----------



## Leader

o @Tiger Awan  desperado ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

^ Trolls having a field day in a PMLN thread. Shows how hopeful they are in PTI strength


----------



## Tiger Awan

Sedqal said:


> ^ Trolls having a field day in a PMLN thread. Shows how hopeful they are in PTI strength



shhhh let them do their work


----------



## Jango

Shahbaz Sharif son ranting on about PTI on geo!!! I thought he was only the organizer and not the politician!

And then people say that PTI always talks about PML!!!


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Patriots said:


>



Huge line of Scandals in PMLN. I wish that supreme court give punishment to fake degree holders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Tiger Awan tch sad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo




----------



## Tameem

Sedqal said:


> ^ Trolls having a field day in a *PMLN thread*. Shows how hopeful they are in PTI strength



Its not a PMLN Thread dear..........Its a "PMLN Bashing Desk" moderators and Weby just forgets to add........................................No i'm Serious


----------



## darkinsky

*'The Bad three'
​*


----------



## Edevelop

Huge crowd.

Yazman, Bahawahlpur






Layyah:


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

darkinsky said:


> *'The Bad three'
> ​*



to be fair JI was attacked by TTP.


----------



## Leader

who is this disgusting fellow Haseeb jutt ??? @Tiger Awan ???


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Rana SanaUllah Making Jokes about Hazrat Umar's (R.A) Qoul*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200937483149435


----------



## Alpha1

@Tiger Awan we will talk politics here! Ok?


----------



## Rusty

EVERYONE, PLEASE VOTE PMLN
LOOK AT HOW THE LION ROARED WHEN CORNERED !!!






With a leader like this, who needs a plan or vision!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

There is one argument I've heard more recently from PMLN supporters, though I cannot agree to it's validity:

The argument goes along the lines of experience, they argue that NS's time in office, PMLN's experience in real governance situation makes them the better choice. 

To which I pointed out lists of failures of policy and statements, as well as corruption allegations.

Most of them, completely blocked out all of the policy failures I pointed out. 
Not surprising, but shameful nonetheless.

and when I started talking of NS's corruption while PM...

I told them of his *$400+ million* KNOWN corruption:

At least $160 million pocketed from a contract to build a highway from Lahore, his home town, to Islamabad, the nations capital.
At least $140 million in unsecured loans from Pakistans state banks.
More than $60 million generated from government rebates on sugar exported by mills controlled by Mr. Sharif and his business associates.
At least $58 million skimmed from inflated prices paid for imported wheat from the United States and Canada. 

Their response was even more disgraceful...
Most of them answered... 'at least it's less then current government and Zardari', other went into denial mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Jungibaaz said:


> There is one argument I've heard more recently from PMLN supporters, though I cannot agree to it's validity:
> 
> The argument goes along the lines of experience, they argue that NS's time in office, PMLN's experience in real governance situation makes them the better choice.
> 
> To which I pointed out lists of failures of policy and statements, as well as corruption allegations.
> 
> Most of them, completely blocked out all of the policy failures I pointed out.
> Not surprising, but shameful nonetheless.
> 
> and when I started talking of NS's corruption while PM...
> 
> I told them of his *$400+ million* KNOWN corruption:
> 
> At least $160 million pocketed from a contract to build a highway from Lahore, his home town, to Islamabad, the nation&#8217;s capital.
> At least $140 million in unsecured loans from Pakistan&#8217;s state banks.
> More than $60 million generated from government rebates on sugar exported by mills controlled by Mr. Sharif and his business associates.
> At least $58 million skimmed from inflated prices paid for imported wheat from the United States and Canada.
> 
> Their response was even more disgraceful...
> Most of them answered... 'at least it's less then current government and Zardari', other went into denial mode.



When your only answer is "At least we are less corrupt than the other guy" then it's time for you to do some soul searching and figure out what went wrong with you life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

^ As usual after getting no attention in PTI thread, the trolls return to a PMLN specific thread  get a life


----------



## Edevelop

Sedqal said:


> ^ As usual after getting no attention in PTI thread, the trolls return to a PMLN specific thread  get a life



They are desperate.... lol


----------



## Rusty

Sedqal said:


> ^ As usual after getting no attention in PTI thread, the trolls return to a PMLN specific thread  get a life



Just like your leader, you people cannot handle criticism and have a fascist mentality. 
In a democracy you have to answer the questions of the people and people want to know why Nawaz is so corrupt. 
Telling us to get lost is not a way to get votes 



cb4 said:


> They are desperate.... lol



Yes, desperately gasping for air after laughing so much at you people.
You think a debate is desperate, you think voting is desperate, you think asking question is desperate. 

Tell me, what is not desperate?
looting the country and destroying it? I bet to you that is perfectly fine. 

You want to know desperate?
NAWAZ CRYING LIKE A LITTLE GIRL IN JAIL!!!!


----------



## Sedqal

Rusty said:


> Just like your leader, you people cannot handle criticism and have a fascist mentality.
> In a democracy you have to answer the questions of the people and people want to know why Nawaz is so corrupt.
> Telling us to get lost is not a way to get votes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, desperately gasping for air after laughing so much at you people.
> You think a debate is desperate, you think voting is desperate, you think asking question is desperate.
> 
> Tell me, what is not desperate?
> looting the country and destroying it? I bet to you that is perfectly fine.
> 
> You want to know desperate?
> NAWAZ CRYING LIKE A LITTLE GIRL IN JAIL!!!!



aww seeking some attention  Tolerance is the first virtue of democracy don't expect us to fall for these troll baits.


----------



## Rusty

Sedqal said:


> aww seeking some attention  Tolerance is the first virtue of democracy don't expect us to fall for these troll baits.



are you retarded?
NO IT"S NOT!
The first virtue of democracy is accountability. 
With mentally retarded people like you, no wonder Pakistan is where it's at right now.


----------



## Sedqal

Rusty said:


> are you retarded?
> NO IT"S NOT!
> The first virtue of democracy is accountability.
> With mentally retarded people like you, no wonder Pakistan is where it's at right now.



tsk self righteous freaks are such a bore, Pakistan is doing well at the moment I'm sure you would like to share the brown man in white land's burden but I'm least interested in that.


----------



## Rusty

Sedqal said:


> tsk self righteous freaks are such a bore, Pakistan is doing well at the moment I'm sure you would like to share the brown man in white land's burden but I'm least interested in that.





Are you drunk?
honest question
are you drunk right now?


----------



## Sedqal

Rusty said:


> Are you drunk?
> honestly question
> are you drunk right now?



Nope  I don't drink.


----------



## Rusty

Sedqal said:


> Nope  I don't drink.



Are you a Muslim?


----------



## Jango

Nawaz sharif again putting up a great show.

HUmaray baad motorway kisi aur nay nhn banayi!!! Somebody please hand him a map of motorway from wikipedia or somewhere...Peshawar tak motorway aap kay daddy nay to nhn banayi thi.

How much more ignorant can one get? He only started the Isl-Lhr and Faislabad motorway, nothing else. Stop fooling everybody.

Humaray daur main loadshedding nhn thi!

And then the usual Atum bumb thing! And now he has started taking credit for JFT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

* PML-Ns bid to engage Shoaib thwarted by Imran *

A swift move by chief of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan neutralised the efforts of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) to convince former super star cricketer Shoaib Akhtar, dubbed as Rawalpindi Express, to support the election campaign of its candidate Hanif Abbasi in NA-56.

Sources said PML-Ns candidate from NA-56 Hanif Abbasi visited the residence of Shoaib Akhtar some days back and requested him to support his election campaign against PTI chief Imran Khan but the Rawalpindi Express showed his inability to immediately take any decision in this respect.

The sources said as the news of their meeting caught the ear of Imran Khan he approached Shoaib Akhtar and held meeting with him the same day. The meeting between both former star cricketers proved fatal to the PML-Ns candidate as Shoaib Akhtar conveyed to Hanif Abbasi that he would not support him in his election campaign.

They said Hanif Abbasi at once contacted the leadership of the PML-N and then again came to Shoaib Akhtar with an offer for a senate ticket in future. He informed Shoaib Akhtar that his party chief Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif is keen to give him party ticket in next Senate election but all his efforts failed to convince the former cricket star who had already made commitment with Imran Khan, the sources added.

The sources close to Shoaib Akhtar confided to this correspondent that he would go to Saudi Arabia to perform Umra next month so no one would be able again to contact him for any kind of support for the election campaign. When contacted for version, a person who introduced himself as Imran and personal assistant of Hanif Abbasi put a very strange condition for a version saying If Shoaib Akhtar gives any indication that he will support election campaign then you should write that Hanif Abbasi met Shoaib Akhtar and requested him to extend his support in the election campaign and if he (Shoaib) is not willing to do so then our version is that no such meeting was held.

Source: PML-N


----------



## Tiger Awan

and then people thought they can split votes in Murree and defeat Pmln. Not happening so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

nuclearpak said:


> Nawaz sharif again putting up a great show.
> 
> HUmaray baad motorway kisi aur nay nhn banayi!!! Somebody please hand him a map of motorway from wikipedia or somewhere...Peshawar tak motorway aap kay daddy nay to nhn banayi thi.
> 
> How much more ignorant can one get? He only started the Isl-Lhr and Faislabad motorway, nothing else. Stop fooling everybody.
> 
> Humaray daur main loadshedding nhn thi!
> 
> And then the usual Atum bumb thing! And now he has started taking credit for JFT!!!



No doubt he has been putting up good shows...... But regardless of that, jalsas are biased on emotional tones....not much rationality specially in countries like us , where illiteracy plays a huge role, and Independent thinking not developed(not seeing it in foreseeable future) throughout the cores as of yet................ NS is Playing the right nodes to tune in what we call voters........... Another point to ponder upon is........Jalsas are one way form of communication......where whatever the Speaker says, the audience has to listen.......they dont have the luxury to ask or inquire......... Once they get into your weak-spot( the emotional black box inside every individual).....you start giving up everything you were holding to, specially with the type of audience we have in Pakistan......Its the leader, for whom, you would be willing to die and sacrifice evrything at that moment of time!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Jango

Adios Amigo said:


> No doubt he has been putting up good shows...... But regardless of that jalsas are biased on emotional tones....not much rationality specially in countries like us , where illiteracy plays a huge role, and Independent thinking not developed(not seeing it in foreseeable future) throughout the cores as of yet................ NS is Playing the right nodes to tune in what we call voters........... Another point to ponder upon is........Jalsas are one way form of communication......where whatever the Speaker says, the audience has to listen.......they dont have the luxury to ask or inquire......... Once they get into your weak-spot( the emotional black box inside every individual).....you start giving up everything you were holding to, specially with the type of audience we have in Pakistan......Its the leader, for whom, you would be willing to die and sacrifice evrything at that moment of time!



A really funny point came when he said something, and then said to the dull and lethargic audience 'O yar bolo na, bolo', and it got a poor response!!!


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

We will defeat the real Muk Muka


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> and then people thought they can split votes in Murree and defeat Pmln. Not happening so far


The people might look great in number but are not, Mall road par jalsa hai right at GPO, the road is so narrow after the first few yards...people are stretching back, but not wide.

And what is he blabbering about? Murree tak railway pauhauncha dete!!! Hawelian tak motorway, atum bumb...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Jango

Yeh Nawaz Sharif kis ko paghal bana raha hai???

They have been in power in Punjab since long, aur Murree main aik dhang ka hospital nhn hai. THe only proper hospital is CMH in Div HQ. Koi basic sanitary provisions nhn hain, water problem is HUGE, traffic problem is HUGE< building codes are violated badly, the whole mountain is going to slipaway anytime. Jhika gali si sarak landslide main tabah ho gayi aur woh in say theek nhn hui. Gas nhn ayi...and he has the audacity to come and make these false promises to the people of mUrree.

The only work work he has done is make a road from Kuldana to Mall road.


----------



## Edevelop

NA119: Highly charged crowd received Mian Shahbaz Sharif at Bhaati Chowk Lahore


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Yeh Nawaz Sharif kis ko paghal bana raha hai???
> 
> They have been in power in Punjab since long, aur Murree main aik dhang ka hospital nhn hai. THe only proper hospital is CMH in Div HQ. Koi basic sanitary provisions nhn hain, water problem is HUGE, traffic problem is HUGE< building codes are violated badly, the whole mountain is going to slipaway anytime. Jhika gali si sarak landslide main tabah ho gayi aur woh in say theek nhn hui. Gas nhn ayi...and he has the audacity to come and make these false promises to the people of mUrree.
> 
> The only work work he has done is make a road from Kuldana to Mall road.












*Shahbaz Sharif Inaugurates Murree Resource Center (Digital Library)*














*The CM directed that 320 kanals of land be allocated at a central place on Jhika Galli Road for the construction of the hospital complex to meet the needs of the people. He said the hospital would be operated by a trust.*

*The meeting was informed that the construction and repair work of seven roads of the Town Municipal Administration (TMA) in Murree would be completed by August 14 this year. *

*The meeting also considered construction and repair work of the Cart Road in accordance with the recommendations of the National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK).*

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2009\07\20\story_20-7-2009_pg7_34


----------



## Jango

You want me to laugh? People don't have gas, they don't have a road for one year, they don't have proper sanitation, the whole area is landsliding, the forest is being stolen by Malik Riaz, they don't have water and you want me to be happy about a chair lift and a digital library which no one ever uses!!!???


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*Former PPP minister joins PML-N
*
RAWALPINDI: Former minister in Benazir Bhutto&#8217;s first cabinet Raja Shahid Zafar has joined the Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N).

He is likely to formally announce his decision during the expected visit of PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif to his house on Monday.

Three friends of Shahid Zafar are already in the electoral fray. They are Jaffar Hussain Shah from PP-6, who also contested the 2008 elections in the same constituency and got 16788 votes; Chaudhry Waris from PP-9 and Chaudhry Masood Akhter from PP-10.

These three candidates will also announce retirement from the electoral arena in favour of the PML-N.

The former minister of state for production and industries, Raja Shahid Zafar, was elected MNA twice from the cantonment areas NA-39 which was bifurcated into NA-54 and NA-52 in 2002.

Shahid Zafar was the traditional rival of PML-Q leader Raja Basharat as both contested the district council chairmanship election in 1979.

Though Shahid Zafar got 12 votes against his rival&#8217;s 22, he won the National Assembly seat in 1985 with 60,000 votes as an independent candidate due to the boycott of the elections by the PPP.

He retained the seat in the 1988 elections on the PPP ticket with 64,555 votes and became minister in the first cabinet of Ms Bhutto. However, he lost the seat in 1990 elections when it was won by Ijazul Haq.

Shahid Zafar, who owned the famous Ghakhar Plaza in Saddar, is known as a representative of the Ghakhar clan or Raja Biradari in the district. He got annoyed with the party after it supported his archrival Raja Basharat of the PML-Q in NA-52.

The PPP sources told Dawn that former opposition leader in the National Assembly Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan and Shahid Zafar were friends and both started their politics from the district council of Rawalpindi.

They said Chaudhry Nisar managed to convince Shahid Zafar to join the PML-N and influence his Biradri to vote for him in NA-52 against Raja Basharat who is the joint candidate of the PPP and the PML-Q. It may be noted that Shahid Zafar&#8217;s relatives live in a large number in the constituency.

&#8220;Chaudhry Nisar is likely to vacate NA-52 in case he also wins NA-53 to field Shahid Zafar for the by-election on the PML-N ticket,&#8221; they explained the deal between the two.

When contacted, Shahid Zafar said he had left the PPP as it was no more the party of Bhutto and Benazir. &#8220;The present leadership is running the affairs of the party as an enterprise and former military dictator&#8217;s cronies are ruling it,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;*Chaudhry Nisar came to my house three days back and asked me to join the PML-N*. I consulted my Biradri and friends and they agreed to my joining of the PML-N without demanding any party ticket,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I am fed up with the wrong policies of Asif Ali Zardari and his cronies. They spoiled the party&#8217;s ideology and done nothing for the people in general and party workers in particular.&#8221;

He confirmed that PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif was expected to visit his house on Monday and he would formally announce to join the PML-N.

Former PPP minister joins PML-N | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> You want me to laugh? People don't have gas, they don't have a road for one year, they don't have proper sanitation, the whole area is landsliding, the forest is being stolen by Malik Riaz, they don't have water and you want me to be happy about a chair lift and a digital library which no one ever uses!!!???



Gas is not Punjab's responsibility. As a matter of fact, the whole country is suffering. And what about sanitation ? Dengue has been eradicated and almost 1,279 acres of forest in Muree has been retrieved including from Malik Riaz.


----------



## WAQAS119

*FLASHBACK SUNDAY | KUTTI CHORAN NAAL MILI HOI AYE* 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151504107043430


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Gas is not Punjab's responsibility. As a matter of fact, the whole country is suffering. And what about sanitation ? Dengue has been eradicated and almost 1,279 acres of forest in Muree has been retrieved including from Malik Riaz.



Sanitation means gutter runoff. Every hotel is dumping the sewage out in the open. 

Murree ka bura haal hua hai...you got to live there for a couple of years to understand it. When you visit the place as a tourist, all seems so rosy but that is not the case.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> The people might look great in number but are not, Mall road par jalsa hai right at GPO, the road is so narrow after the first few yards...people are stretching back, but not wide.
> 
> And what is he blabbering about? Murree tak railway pauhauncha dete!!! Hawelian tak motorway, atum bumb...



oh come on, even the locals are praising it. This jalsa was just about NA-50 and thereare peopleon 3 roads

and Pmln also had a great dayin Tehsil Havelian.


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> oh come on, even the locals are praising it. This jalsa was just about NA-50 and thereare peopleon 3 roads
> 
> and Pmln also had a great dayin Tehsil Havelian.


That Havelian jalsa did have a large crowd, but Murree was jalsa was sub par, and it is locals who are telling me...people who actually live on Mall road.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> That Havelian jalsa did have a large crowd, but Murree was jalsa was sub par, and it is locals who are telling me...people who actually live on Mall road.



strange bcz my information is also based on these people

Khair the mood in Murree and Hazara is super duper now. Pmln workers highly charged + full of confidence

So today Pmln in Murree 






Havelian






and Lahore

NA-119






NA-122 ( are u watching ?? )


----------



## Jango

Tiger Awan said:


> strange bcz my information is also based on these people
> 
> Khair the mood in Murree and Hazara is super duper now. Pmln workers highly charged + full of confidence



Woh ilaqay hain hee PML, Abbasis are mostly tilted towards PML from what I have observed.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Woh ilaqay hain hee PML, Abbasis are mostly tilted towards PML from what I have observed.



No the competiton is tough in both areas. especially in NA-17 where Pti and PPP announced their muk muka yesterday


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

PML-N gives ticket to Sohail Shaukat Butt from NA-130 Lahore, he is the one who 'settled' the issue of eye witnesses in Defence bakery case


----------



## Adios Amigo

Tiger Awan said:


>



Good Show!


----------



## Leader

@Tiger Awan kahen yeh artist ap tou nahi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

A FACT !


----------



## Argus Panoptes

This article from the Economist was posted by Sir Fatman17 in the Senior's Cafe, but it belongs in the open for discussion as well:

Pakistan



fatman17 said:


> Pakistan&#8217;s hopeful general election
> 
> 
> *The N is nigh*
> 
> 
> *After 14 years in exile and opposition, Nawaz Sharif expects to win a third spell as prime minister*
> 
> Apr 27th 2013
> 
> POSTERS are up on lampposts, television advertisements blare, but only some politicians dare hold election rallies. Campaigning for Pakistan&#8217;s general elections on May 11th has so far been subdued. Threats by the Taliban, and the killing of at least 34 people, discourage public events.
> 
> Yet *these polls are likely to prove historic. An elected government will, for the first time, succeed an elected predecessor that completed a full term. Despite the violence, democracy in Pakistan may be bedding down.*
> 
> *A high turnout is likely, perhaps a record-breaker.* Enthusiasm for a series of recent by-elections was notable. Young first-time voters look motivated. One pollster expects a rise of ten percentage points, or more, from the 44% who came out in 2008. And the election seems likely to be a fair one, with minimal meddling or rigging.
> 
> *Polls put Nawaz Sharif, twice prime minister in the 1990s, comfortably ahead.* Punjab is the most populous province. It is also Mr Sharif&#8217;s home, where his younger brother, Shahbaz Sharif, seeks re-election as chief minister. A survey there in February gave his Pakistan Muslim League, Nawaz, or PML (N)&#8212;or, more simply, just &#8220;N&#8221;&#8212;a whopping 59% share.
> 
> *The brothers Sharif have a decent record on getting things done.* In Lahore alone, a bus system set up last year was opened in January; officials nearly eradicated dengue in 2012; and Mr Sharif built a motorway to Islamabad, the capital, in the 1990s. Such tangible schemes are popular. *Business likes the brothers, too.*
> 
> It helps that most other parties are stumbling. A splinter from the Muslim League, known as PML (Q), has all but collapsed. It was a vehicle for General Pervez Musharraf, the general who toppled Mr Sharif as prime minister in a coup in 1999.
> 
> Now it is Mr Musharraf&#8217;s turn to suffer, as his return from self-imposed exile becomes a fiasco. He arrived to lacklustre effect in March. Courts barred him as unsuitable to contest any election. Then he was arrested on April 19th over the illegal sacking of judges when he ran the country. His high-walled farmhouse on the edge of Islamabad has become his jail. Mr Sharif presumably relishes every moment.
> 
> Nationally, *the ruling Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) is weak. Its five years in office were dismal;* it held on only because Mr Sharif, establishing a principle of &#8220;friendly opposition&#8221;, refused to join efforts to topple it. It failed to enact economic reforms and left urban voters fuming over power cuts, rising prices and worsening violence.
> 
> Its figurehead, Asif Ali Zardari, who was propelled into office after the murder of his wife, Benazir Bhutto, is widely despised as corrupt, isolated and ineffective. In any case, as the country&#8217;s president, he is barred from campaigning. Thus the PPP is in effect leaderless: its chairman is his 24-year-old son, who is said to be too fearful of assassination to meet any voters.
> 
> Yet the *PPP will not be wiped out. It may get some 60 seats, out of 272, almost all from Sindh province.* Rural voters are loyal; an anti-poverty scheme named after Bhutto gives 1,000 rupees ($10) a month to poor households.
> 
> That leaves only *one big potential obstacle for Mr Sharif: the emerging, populist force of Imran Khan*, a charismatic ex-captain of Pakistan&#8217;s cricket team, who is adored by many, especially urban, young voters. Mr Khan talks of a &#8220;tsunami&#8221; washing away the old political parties&#8212;along with corruption, violence and misrule. A nonentity in the previous election, he now looks strong in parts of urban Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the north-west.
> 
> *He has advantages. He is incorrupt, a taxpayer and his party alone practises internal democracy.* Almost uniquely, Mr Khan holds big public rallies, as he did this week, because the Taliban (seeing him as soft on their cause) have let it be known they will not attack. *The army is keen on fragmented party politics, which keeps civilians weak, and so welcomes new political actors.* That also helps to explain the brief but intense flourish of Tahir ul Qadri, who marched on Islamabad in January, calling for cleaner party candidates.
> 
> But* Mr Khan&#8217;s prospects are unclear.* He disavows alliances with either the PPP or Mr Sharif&#8217;s League, so refuses &#8220;seat adjustment&#8221; deals in which two friendly parties agree not to split their vote against a stronger third opponent. *Barring an unexpected sort of tidal wave, therefore, he will struggle to turn popularity into elected MPs. Most political analysts see him winning only a few more than 30 seats.*
> 
> *So Mr Sharif will probably be back, perhaps supported by a Karachi-based party, the Muttahida Qaumi Movement, MQM. Wisely, he is trying to use all his maturity and moderation to reassure the men in uniform. Much as he might be tempted to lash out at the army in revenge for the coup 14 years ago&#8212;say, by having Mr Musharraf humiliated&#8212;he needs first to encourage stability. (He also needs to strike a deal with the IMF quickly, to avoid a balance-of-payments crisis.)*
> 
> *Mr Sharif says he would not meddle in another crucial transition: General Ashfaq Kayani, the army&#8217;s chief of staff, is to retire in November. He says he would accept the most senior general eligible for the job. Yet other clashes may loom, for example over who runs foreign and security policy, on mending relations with India, or the excessive share of public spending grabbed by the armed forces.*
> 
> Mr Sharif will influence assorted legislators when they pick a replacement for Mr Zardari, who steps down as head of state in September. And he will have an interest in who becomes chief justice, after the long-serving incumbent, Iftikhar Chaudhry&#8212;an activist in the extreme&#8212;retires in December. *The elections mark just the start of a year of striking political change for Pakistan.*
> 
> From the print edition: Asia


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> This article from the Economist was posted by Sir Fatman17 in the Senior's Cafe, but it belongs in the open for discussion as well:
> 
> Pakistan



It was briefly discussed somewhere a couple of days back.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> It was briefly discussed somewhere a couple of days back.



Oh okay, sorry I did not know that. Is there a link to that thread please?


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> Oh okay, sorry I did not know that. Is there a link to that thread please?



I dont remember, but it's no issue, you can discuss it here or make a new thread, maybe the old thread will come up in the thread suggestions section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

waise to be honest.... PTI walay baray hi kaminay hain, love their creativity ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

That turn out at Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's jalsa was just huge when I was watching on news last night.

When they panned the cameras, it was like never ending.


----------



## Tiger Awan

PPP's Punjab president to lose his own seat inshaaAllah!  Pmln showed its strength in Okara


----------



## Cyberian




----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> PPP's Punjab president to lose his own seat inshaaAllah!  Pmln showed its strength in Okara



good show of power. best one so far from pmln.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> good show of power. best one so far from pmln.



may be or may be Havelian.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Tiger Awan said:


> may be or may be Havelian.



both were good shows!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Tiger Awan said:


> PPP's Punjab president to lose his own seat inshaaAllah!  Pmln showed its strength in Okara



Voter of PPPP will never vote for PMLN. *PMLN will not win this seat of okara*, PPPP have still strong chance there, It is expected that PPPP will win around 40-50 seats, okara is considered confirm seat for PPPP, 
Leader of PMLN in Okara has already joined PPPP








ISLAMABAD - *Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz suffered another setback as its leader from Okara and former MNA Rao Qaiser Ali Khan joined the ruling Pakistan People&#8217;s Party.
*
The former MNA along with Rao Safdar Ali Khan and Rao Jalal Khan announced to join the PPP after a meeting with PPP women wing leader and MNA Faryal Talpur at the Zardari House Islamabad. State Minister Samsam Bukhari was also present during the meeting.

Following the meeting Khan made the announcement to join the PPP and expressed satisfaction over its leadership.

Earlier, Saifuddin Khosa, a son of PML-N leader and adviser to Punjab chief minister, also join the PPP on Wednesday. -

PML-N Okara leader joins PPP | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


This is the reason PMLN has gathered there, crowd of PMLN worker from every corner of Punjab and created big show.


NA-143 Rai Ghulam Mujtaba Kharal	*PPP*
NA-144 Sajjad-ul Hassan	*PPP*
NA-145 Syed Samsam Ali Bokhari	*PPP*
NA-146 Manzoor Wattoo	PPP
NA-147 Khurram Jahangir Wattoo	*PPP*

PMLN *will not* a single seat from okara district. 

PTI can win some seats there.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Peaceful Civlian said:


> PMLN *will not* a single seat from okara district.
> 
> PTI can win some seats there.



itni tamheed bandhaney ki kiya bat thi??? waisaye bta dietey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Tiger Awan said:


> NA-119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NA-122 ( are u watching ?? )


----------



## Edevelop

Tiger Awan said:


>



Wow this one is huge !


----------



## Edevelop

More pics of SS in Lahore


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Leader

oops.... @Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Edevelop

Ameer Muqam Addressing Big Public Gathering Today in Dir Warlhai (28/04/2013) 






Dr. Ibadullah NA-31 Shangla


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Mega Scandal | Sasti Rooti*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200950020942872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Energy Crisis Solution by Nawaz Sharif* 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=431467970283373

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Hawalian 














Okara










NA-3 Peshawar - Iqbal Zafar Jhagra










Khushab


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=440088262751838





Nawaz Sharif trolled by his own brother Shahbaz     @Leader, @Aeronaut, @mr42O @Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=440088262751838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawaz Sharif trolled by his own brother Shahbaz
> @Leader, @Aeronaut, @mr42O @Tiger Awan



ROFLMAO!!!!

What were the people saying BTW? I heard something like 'Bhutto'. I also heard something like 'Zardari.....'.


----------



## Leader

go zardari go.... 


I think if god forbid pmln made it to government somehow, Zardari would be re-elected as President as per the NRO deal !!

mark this !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

list of pmln lotay !!
@Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Jango

PML-N supporters fighting at Sangla during the jalsa!!!

Supporters of two leaders of N-league fighting over who gets to go on the stage!!!

Jaisay rahnuma, waisay karkun!


----------



## Adios Amigo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200953618592811

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

PMLN political desk invaded by PTI trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Adios Amigo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200953618592811



*This is Purana Pakistan #VoteforNAYAPAKISTAN*


----------



## WAQAS119

http://www.thenewstribe.com/2013/04/30/rehman-malik-survives-accident-on-way-to-raiwind/

What was he doing in Raiwind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*BREAKING NEWS:*
PMLN Candidate from Islamabad NA-48 Anjum Aqeel Khan disqualified by Islamabad High Court and ECP on corruption and Land scam in Police Foundation charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333362940120552











WAQAS119 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> PMLN Candidate from Islamabad NA-48 Anjum Aqeel Khan disqualified by Islamabad High Court and ECP on corruption and Land scam in Police Foundation charges.



that probably the third seat PTI has already won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

WAQAS119 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> PMLN Candidate from Islamabad NA-48 Anjum Aqeel Khan disqualified by Islamabad High Court and ECP on corruption and Land scam in Police Foundation charges.



I'm happy that happened....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Leader

check out the darbari patwaris...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Violence from within........After NS jalsa at Sheikhupura PMLN NA cand's bros beat MPA cand Arif Sandeela into critical state in hospital, he is shifted to lahore........


----------



## Leader

Please watch live coverage of pmlN jalsa at Sangla Hill........ Almost empty jalsa gah !!! And the scanty crowds walking here and there as if no concern, but a qeemay wala naan .... !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Alipur Chatta (Wazirabad Tehsil) 






Gulshan Ravi Lahore


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Leader

Haha PMLN so much used to copying PTI that once IK had a slip of tongue yesterday, Shahbaz copied this too & had a slip of tongue today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Edevelop

*Independent withdraws in favour of PML-N *

MARDAN -
Independent candidate for PK-26 on Tuesday withdrew in favour of PML-N candidate.
Speaking at a news conference at the Mardan Press Club, Mujeeb-ur-Rehman, independent candidate for PK-26, said that he was an ideological worker of the PML-N and also contested the 2008 elections on its ticket.
He said that he had submitted application for party ticket for the 2013 elections but the party leadership allotted ticket to former provincial minister Iftikhar Khan Mohmand who recently joined the party.
He said that due to this reason, he decided to contest the upcoming elections as independent candidate. He said that the party leaders several times arranged meetings with him and requested him to withdraw in favour of Iftikhar Khan Mohamand. He said that at last in the better interest of party withdrew in favour of Iftikhar Khan. He said that currently, the country was passing through critical times and it was need of time to strengthen hands of Mian Nawaz Sharif as he was the only person who could pull out Pakistan of the current crises.
Iftikhar Khan, candidate of PML-N for PK-26 ,Nawabzada Khwaja Mohammad Khan Hoti, candidate of PML-N for NA-9 Mardan and Inayat Shah Bacha, district president of PML-N, appreciated his decision and said that it was need of the time to unite and strengthen hands of Mian Nawaz Sharif.
They claimed that PML-N would win the upcoming elections with a great majority and would make government in centre and provinces and would put the country on the track of development and prosperity.
District Vice President Haji Abdus Salam, President Tehsil Takhatbhai Mohammad Iqbal Khan, Dr Nisar Khan, Dr Rahmat Gul and other office-bearers and workers were also present in large numbers on this occasion.

Independent withdraws in favour of PML-N


----------



## Edevelop

Nawaz Sharif addresses to the delegation of Business Community here in Islamabad today


----------



## Leader

Breaking news:

&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;: &#1711;&#1681;&#1726;&#1740; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606&#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1605;&#1662; &#1662;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729;&#1548; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1662;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;

https://twitter.com/geonews_urdu/status/329646459907612672


----------



## Edevelop

*Having got stuck in a traffic jam due to a road accident during his campaign today near Chungi Amar Sadhu Metro Bus Station, Mian Shehbaz Sharif took a rikshaw back to his residence...
A huge number of people gathered around and enthusiastically raised "Dekho Dekho Kaun Aaya" slogans...
Mian Shehbaz Sharif shook hands with his supporters, thanked the people for the great display of love!!*


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

Today SS got stuck in traffic and wasn't able to bear it for half hour, cancelled the jalsa and ran back home.. These Mughal-e-Azam can't bear what public suffers on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sur

SS asking favours from Justice Sardar Kayoom

-
-
-


http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/12828730/img/Anonymous/Shahbaz-Exposed.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*PPP's political ad screwed PML-N big time * 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562853153755218


----------



## Edevelop

Jazzbot said:


> Today SS got stuck in traffic and *wasn't able to bear it *for half hour, cancelled the jalsa and ran back home.. *These Mughal-e-Azam can't bear what public suffers on daily basis*.



take your comments back 

SS travels on Rickshaw !


----------



## WAQAS119

cb4 said:


> take your comments back



Watch the video posted above and take your words back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

^^Gimmicks......Dramabazi to continue..............Jab har roz istarh aye jaye to main manu!


This is purely an act designed to tell the people(specially lower classes), that he is man from them.....Its an attempt to shake their emotional strings!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Where is Election Commission of Pakistan? 

PML-N Candidates from NA-196 Mian Imtiaz and PP-293 Umar Jaffar at banned organization Sipah-e-Sahaba's Office seeking its support in upcoming elections &#8212; with Aizaz Ahmed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=152117848296907


----------



## WAQAS119

*Wazirabad jalsa cancelled because people did not show up* 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441015299325801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

WAQAS119 said:


> *Wazirabad jalsa cancelled because people did not show up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441015299325801



What's the name of the song that comes in the end? 
@Leader, @jazzobt


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> What's the name of the song that comes in the end?
> @Leader, @jazzobt



title : tabdeli aa gaye hai yaro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> Where is Election Commission of Pakistan?
> 
> PML-N Candidates from NA-196 Mian Imtiaz and PP-293 Umar Jaffar at banned organization Sipah-e-Sahaba's Office seeking its support in upcoming elections &#8212; with Aizaz Ahmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=152117848296907


 @Tiger Awan #Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*
#SHAME *


----------



## WAQAS119

*Ooper say Larai, Ander say bhai bhai*


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Edevelop

in Rawalpindi






Late night gathering at Chanderkay, a major UC in Narowal. Overwhelming support for PMLN.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Jazzbot

cb4 said:


> take your comments back
> 
> SS travels on Rickshaw !



Saw the video of this latest showbazi, towards the end of clip, watch the security guards running side by side of his rickshaw, now can't this showbaz rent couple more rickshaws for his guards? they were running helplessly.. Pathetic to watch..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

all da attendeez look like labors was da jalsa n pic taken on labor day


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> What's the name of the song that comes in the end?
> @Leader, @jazzobt



https://soundcloud.com/pti-social-m...-hai-yaroo?in=pti-social-media/sets/pti-songs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> https://soundcloud.com/pti-social-m...-hai-yaroo?in=pti-social-media/sets/pti-songs



This songs gets me so pumped up...especially when IK says 'tabeeli a nhn rhi, agayi hai...' then the drums and tabdeeli agayi hai yaro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## WAQAS119

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=522643584449145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## mr42O




----------



## WAQAS119

*A message to Wasif's Murderers from Imran Khan*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=530687480323499


----------



## Jango

ECP has sought clarification regarding the Shahbaz Sharif ads on TV from PEMRA and has taken notice of the conversation with the judge.

COme on ECP, do your job and disqualify this guy.

ECP should also take notice of the murder of PTI supporter allegedly by Hanif Charsi. Has FIR been registered in that case?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*One Pound Fish Man.*


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> ECP has sought clarification regarding the Shahbaz Sharif ads on TV from PEMRA and has taken notice of the conversation with the judge.
> 
> COme on ECP, do your job and disqualify this guy.
> 
> ECP should also take notice of the murder of PTI supporter allegedly by Hanif Charsi. Has FIR been registered in that case?



LHC has banned the ad + FIR Pti ney karwani hai ( agar koye qatal hoa hai to )


----------



## Devil Soul

TRUE?????????????


----------



## Tiger Awan

KOT ADU North Punjab mien hai ????


----------



## WAQAS119

Nawaz Sharif promises "Mom Battiyan" for this nation. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441703269257004

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Devil Soul said:


> TRUE?????????????



No Pmln has left PK-53 open


----------



## Green Bullet

Tiger Awan, what do you think about Hanif Abbassi killing young Pti worker....are you proud to support such a monkey who has trouble speaking half the time due to his indecent language.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Green Bullet said:


> Tiger Awan, what do you think about Hanif Abbassi killing young Pti worker....are you proud to support such a monkey who has trouble speaking half the time due to his indecent language.



I have asked many Pti walas ( from Pindi ) about wasiq and where his Jinaza was and where is his house and where is the FIR. Nothing so far!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151406356695669







Tiger Awan said:


> I have asked many Pti walas ( from Pindi ) about wasiq and where his Jinaza was and where is his house and where is the FIR. Nothing so far!!!!!!!!!!



his family was approach by pmln goons and they are since then silent. 

you better pray they donot open up, your leader would be in danger !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151406356695669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his family was approach by pmln goons and they are since then silent.
> 
> you better pray they donot open up, your leader would be in danger !



dhamkiyan ... wah wah Pti becoming Mqm of Punjab

name, address, pic khuch bhi nahi hai tum logon key pass ???? The mighty Pti has not even registered FIR ??? tumhara TR tha ja kar FIR to kara saktey ho na !!!


yeyhi bta do jinaza kahan hoa tha ???

na aj tak mqm ko khuch keh sakey, na Kh Asif ko courts mien challenge kar sakey aur ab ye to ............ choro 

barey aye




Peaceful Civlian said:


>



The boy gifted her the model, come up with better things


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> dhamkiyan ... wah wah Pti becoming Mqm of Punjab
> 
> name, address, pic khuch bhi nahi hai tum logon key pass ???? The mighty Pti has not even registered FIR ??? tumhara TR tha ja kar FIR to kara saktey ho na !!!
> 
> 
> yeyhi bta do jinaza kahan hoa tha ???
> 
> na aj tak mqm ko khuch keh sakey, na Kh Asif ko courts mien challenge kar sakey aur ab ye to ............ choro
> 
> barey aye



no organization can file an FIR for someone who is a volunteer for its purpose, only the concerned family can do...

his address, pictures of home, all were on social networking sites, are you even denying his murder? koe had hai tum logo kay girnay ki? 

kh asif court mien tareekh pa tareekh lay raha hai munay, or woh zardari jis na pakistan ka paisa lota, tera nawaz haram khor kababi uski goud mein betha raha 5 saal.... sahi kehtay hain na kutti choran naal ralli hoi aye !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> no organization can file an FIR for someone who is a volunteer for its purpose, only the concerned family can do...
> 
> his address, pictures of home, all were on social networking sites, are you even denying his murder? koe had hai tum logo kay girnay ki?
> 
> kh asif court mien tareekh pa tareekh lay raha hai munay, or woh zardari jis na pakistan ka paisa lota, tera nawaz haram khor kababi uski goud mein betha raha 5 saal.... sahi kehtay hain na kutti choran naal ralli hoi aye !!



deny kahan kiya hai ??? Just saying khuch to lao !!!!

Aik address share hoa tha twitter pey it was wrong

Pti key kisi bandey ney jinaza bhi attend nahi kiya ???

bahaney check karo zara.


----------



## Green Bullet

> I have asked many Pti walas ( from Pindi ) about wasiq and where his Jinaza was and where is his house and where is the FIR. Nothing so far!!!!!!!!!!



Lets assume hypothetically that Hanif Abbassi was involved should he be put into jail in your opinion, or will you still blindly follow noon league. Another important aspect to understand is the idea that in Pakistan if the mafia is involved the voice of the poor and weak are silent..the bakery case is an excellent example and numerous other events across Punjab. Those who support such murderes are in essence going to answer in there grave for there misdeeds in supporting tyrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Tiger Awan said:


> d
> 
> The boy gifted her the model, come up with better things



Kha lo, Pull b Kha lo, Awam bhooki merr rahi hai.


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> deny kahan kiya hai ??? Just saying khuch to lao !!!!
> 
> Aik address share hoa tha twitter pey it was wrong
> 
> Pti key kisi bandey ney jinaza bhi attend nahi kiya ???
> 
> bahaney check karo zara.



so you mean to say he wasnt a PTI guy that Hanif Abbasi's guard killed? or are you saying a man was not killed at all, since FIR is not filled?


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## sur

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=437392919678219

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

sur said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=437392919678219



musalsal idiot !!


----------



## Leader

"@FauziaKasuri: I also visited home of M Wasiq, along with many wmn and ISF girls to condole"Shame on N trolls claiming no Wasiq,no killing!


@Tiger Awan sharam tum ko magar nahi atti !!


but stay tuned, this murder will not go unnoticed, your monkey murderer leader hanif abbasi will pay for this murder with due process of law !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> so you mean to say he wasnt a PTI guy that Hanif Abbasi's guard killed? or are you saying a man was not killed at all, since FIR is not filled?



all I am saying is me and my friend have tried to find him but couldnt, abhi tak ye nahi pata chala key us ka jinaza kahan hoa tha. so plz help us. Merey buhut sey friends hain who want to visit the family and express condolence



Leader said:


> "@FauziaKasuri: I also visited home of M Wasiq, along with many wmn and ISF girls to condole"Shame on N trolls claiming no Wasiq,no killing!
> 
> 
> @Tiger Awan sharam tum ko magar nahi atti !!
> 
> 
> but stay tuned, this murder will not go unnoticed, your monkey murderer leader hanif abbasi will pay for this murder with due process of law !!



the address Fauzia is quoting is wrong


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> all I am saying is me and my friend have tried to find him but couldnt, abhi tak ye nahi pata chala key us ka jinaza kahan hoa tha. so plz help us. Merey buhut sey friends hain who want to visit the family and express condolence
> 
> 
> 
> the address Fauzia is quoting is wrong



what lies you guys are spreading including denial of murder... shameful and disgusting !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> what lies you guys are spreading including denial of murder... shameful and disgusting !!



koye press conference kar do, TV par a kar khuch kaho. us key ghar key bahir muzahira karo ( oh mujhey yad aya kal Pti ney Wasiq key qatal key khilaf muzahira karna tha ) khuch to karo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> koye press conference kar do, TV par a kar khuch kaho. us key ghar key bahir muzahira karo ( oh mujhey yad aya kal Pti ney Wasiq key qatal key khilaf muzahira karna tha ) khuch to karo !!!!!!!!!



what are you trying to say? it didnt happen or you are confident that your leader hanif abbasi has influenced his family? either way, his murderer wont get away !! Run......


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> what are you trying to say? it didnt happen or you are confident that your leader hanif abbasi has influenced his family? either way, his murderer wont get away !! Run......



acha ye hi bta do kis hospital gaya tha wo ??? post martam hoa us ka ??? Holy Family hospital mien to koye esa case nahi aya


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> acha ye hi bta do kis hospital gaya tha wo ??? post martam hoa us ka ??? Holy Family hospital mien to koye esa case nahi aya



oh I get it,....... but hey.... Run !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Hamid Mir exposing... NAWAZ SHARIF and ZARDARI*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151550829939931

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442083199219011


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> oh I get it,....... but hey.... Run !!



na pehley kabhi khuch bigar sakey ho na ab bigar sako gey, bus batien karney jogey ho


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> na pehley kabhi khuch bigar sakey ho na ab bigar sako gey, bus batien karney jogey ho



wah yeh faroniyat !!


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=531321456913710





poor thing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rusty

@Leader 
I thought I should share this beautiful picture here 

Noura league at Narwol







PTI at Narwol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr42O



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

mr42O said:


>




ahahah
This guy is so funny and really smart. 
He saw the topi drama that was going on and called bullsh!t

The anchor was clearly a lacky with super lame response.
Showbaz had working mic but no fan? JOKE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O




----------



## Leader

uffffff....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Did anybody see Nawaz's interview to an indian channel?

He said that there will be an inquiry into Kargil and Mumbai attacks and India will be a party in both of them and results will be shared with India. 

Ganja paghal ho gaya hai kiya? He has completely lost it. No country ever shares its military inquiries with a hostile country...he has gone bonkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Performance, not claims, to matter on May 11: Nawaz

May 05, 2013 Sajid Zia 4

In an interview with WaqtNews, he said, it was for the people to decide which party should get how many seats. People, he said, would support any party on the basis of its performance and not the appearance of any leader.
In the interview conducted by The Nation Editor Salim Bokhari, Nawaz said that presently all parties were pitted against the PML-N but on the day of elections it would emerge victorious. To a question, he said the country was facing multifarious challenges and only a strong government could grapple with them.
&#8220;A strong government, not the one working with the support of political crutches, is needed,&#8221; said the former prime minister. Opposing the concept of a coalition setup as a result of the next polls, he said, the working of a coalition government could be gauged from the performance of the previous PPP-led coalition.
About the situation in Sindh, he said there was unrest in the province. Bad governance and corruption had been ruling the province until recently. To improve the situation in the province, he said, the PML-N had forged an alliance with the like-minded parties. He recalled that even the apex court, in one of the recent judgments, had pointed out that political parties had militant wings and some of the operatives thereof had murdered as many as 100 people. In his opinion, these wings must be disbanded to improve the situation.
About the negative propaganda campaign launched against the PML-N by the PPP leaders, Nawaz said the PPP had failed to solve people&#8217;s problems over the past five years. Now it had launched a negative campaign to deflect people&#8217;s attention. According to him, the allegations being levelled by the PPP were baseless. He said the PML-N in its media campaign was highlighting its performance.
About the importance of the Kalabagh Dam, he said, the project could solve many problems. But at the same time, there were serious concerns being expressed by the smaller provinces about it. If consensus could be evolved, the construction of the project would be in the national interest. In his opinion, President Zardari could do a lot to evolve consensus. But, he regretted, that the leader from Sindh had done nothing for the purpose.
Answering a question about Kashmir, the former PM said that when his Indian counterpart Vajpayee visited Lahore, he had agreed to settle all disputes through talks. This was a great achievement, but the Kargil adventurism sabotaged the peace process. He said this issue should be kept alive and pushing it to the backburner would be unacceptable and unfortunate.
Nawaz said India should be pressed and told that Kashmir dispute is an important issue. However, along with the Kashmir dispute, progress on other issues should also be ensured. He advocated good ties with the neighbouring countries. This way, he said, the Kashmir issue could be settled amicably.
In response to a question, he said, democratic system had been packed up many a time in the past, but the way Gen Musharraf did it was unprecedented. He put behind the bars an elected prime minister and even detained the judges. He said now Musharraf was facing the outcome of his past deeds. It was like &#8216;As you sow, so shall you reap&#8217;.
When asked if he repents his giving out of turn promotion to Gen (r) Musharraf, he said, yes, he does. More than that he feels that without any solid reason senior most must not be ignored for promotion, he added. He said he had learnt from his past mistakes and sought divine guidance to be able to serve the masses better in future.
Nawaz Sharif lauded performance of the Shahbaz Sharif&#8217;s outgoing government in Punjab and said, it along with the previous performance of the PML-N would turn the people to vote for the PML-N. He said his party had many an experienced hand to overcome the problems facing the country at the moment. The PPP was not in a position to throw a debate challenge to him, he added.
To a question on the terrorism, he said, if peace in the county and world has to be brought about, options other than bullet must be resorted to. The world has certain reservations about us in this regard and they could be addressed by employing a strategy not based on bullets and guns. He said Pakistan suffered a huge human and material loss in countering terrorism and &#8216;now we need to end poverty and improve economy&#8217; by achieving peace through peaceful means. Nawaz said army, government and the civil society should jointly work out a plan to this end. It concerns future of Pakistan, he maintained.
Sher Gondhal from Mandi Bahauddin adds: PML-N President Nawaz Sharif has said that his party, after coming to power, will change destiny of the country. 
He was addressing a big election rally here on Saturday evening at Cinema Ground. He said he had old relations with the people of Mandi Bahauddin district. They always stood by him at difficult times. He further said he was proud of the people of this district. 
Referring to Hameeda Waheed, a candidate from PP-116, he said she was the daughter of his late friend Waheeddin who worked with him as an MPA when he was the Punjab chief minister. He thanked Hameeda Waheed for joining his party. He said she was the lonely daughter of her great father and, after winning the election, she would serve the people of the area. 
He also introduced other PMLN candidates, Mumtaz Tarar from NA-108, Nasir Bosal from NA-109, Tariq Shah from PP-117, Sakander Hayat Gondal from PP-118, Shafqat Gondal from PP-119 and Mahfooz Mashdi from PP-120, to the udience and said they were all men of integrity and enjoyed good reputation in their respective constituencies. After winning the election, they would solve the people&#8217;s problems at their doorsteps, he added. 
He said youth of the country were supporting him and with their support his party would change the system as he had done in the past. He said the youth were a great power and he would use them to bring an end to power loadshedding, poverty, unemployment, illiteracy and employment. He urged the youth to get prepared to bring a positive change in the country and put it on the path of prosperity and development. 
Referring to the failure of the PPP government during the last five years, he said it brought hunger to the people and destroyed the national institutions, resulting in the collapse of economy and long hours of loadshedding. He said his party would start executing people-friendly schemes the day it came to power. Even a day&#8217;&#8217;s delay would not happen in this respect, he added. He said PPP had started an advertisement campaign in electronic and print media, foreseeing its defeat, but it would not improve the image of PPP nor would it cause damage to PMLN vote bank. Such mischievous campaign would die its own death, he said. 
About his late arrival, he said it happened due to fault in helicopter that developed en-route.
Performance, not claims, to matter on May 11: Nawaz


----------



## Jungibaaz

Hello noon leaguers.
I am NOT here to troll you! 

I have a genuine query that needs answering.
Since you guys run this PMLN political desk.

I as an inquisitive voter want to know who I should vote for, so...

*Can any of you explain this to me???*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jungibaaz said:


> Hello noon leaguers.
> I am NOT here to troll you!
> 
> I have a genuine query that needs answering.
> Since you guys run this PMLN political desk.
> 
> I as an inquisitive voter want to know who I should vote for, so...



barey bholey ho ap, ja kar Lahore High vourt ka faisala parh lo


----------



## Green Bullet

> barey bholey ho ap, ja kar Lahore High vourt ka faisala parh lo



This issue seems like a game to you...but always remember fate is a bitc$...you sow what you seed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Tiger Awan said:


> barey bholey ho ap, ja kar Lahore High vourt ka faisala parh lo



Your leader evaded the law.
Is he above the law? Who does he think he is?

We all know who's LHC and ECP loyalties are with.

They are loan defaulters, and during his time as PM he bagged some $400 million from manipulating government policy and commission from government purchases and projects.

It's shocking how you guys go to the brink of insanity to protect your leaders.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jungibaaz said:


> Your leader evaded the law.
> Is he above the law? Who does he think he is?
> 
> We all know who's LHC and ECP loyalties are with.
> 
> They are loan defaulters, and during his time as PM he bagged some $400 million from manipulating government policy and commission from government purchases and projects.
> 
> It's shocking how you guys go to the brink of insanity to protect your leaders.



Evaded tax ??? Loan ??? Money Laundering ??? SBP, FBR and LHC think otherwise


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Leader

PML N Candidate from PK-74 Lakki Marwat Qareebullah withdraws his candidature in favour of PPP candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Jango

*Everybody has got to see this!!!!*

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151659061463420

@Aeronaut, @Adios Amigo, @Awesome, @Leader, @Jungibaaz, @Jazzbot, @ Alpha1, @Pboy, @Tayyab1796....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pboy

nuclearpak said:


> *Everybody has got to see this!!!!*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151659061463420
> 
> @Aeronaut, @Adios Amigo, @Awesome, @Leader, @Jungibaaz, @Jazzbot, @ Alpha1, @Pboy, @Tayyab1796....





This should also be PML-Ns Mascot instead of a lion, suits them well.


----------



## mr42O

lol 



nuclearpak said:


> *Everybody has got to see this!!!!*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151659061463420
> 
> @Aeronaut, @Adios Amigo, @Awesome, @Leader, @Jungibaaz, @Jazzbot, @ Alpha1, @Pboy, @Tayyab1796....


----------



## Bratva




----------



## mr42O




----------



## darkinsky

mr42O said:


>



and PTI fanboys still think who was the traitor in kargil operation, nawaz literally sold us out, we were in a very good bargaining position through kargil


----------



## Tiger Awan

Absolutely brilliant Jalsa


----------



## mr42O

pti fans boy ??? lol i think u have gone mad hahaha



darkinsky said:


> and PTI fanboys still think who was the traitor in kargil operation, nawaz literally sold us out, we were in a very good bargaining position through kargil







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151553141749931

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Jango

Quick everybody, switch to Express news, Rehman Baba exposing Nawaz Sharif and his private limited company!

Getting exposed badly...sab samnay agay hai Ameer ul Momineen ka!

Koi had hoti hai jhoot ki mian sahib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

PML getting exposed on money laundering and geo is completely quiet...not even a single mention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

SC allows PML-N&#8217;s Jameel Hasan to contest election


May 06, 2013 - Updated 139 PKT 
From Web Edition
ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Monday allowed Pakistan Muslim League-N leader Jameel Hassan to contest election, setting aside Lahore High Court orders over a writ petition stating that the candidate was defaulter, Geo News reported.

A five-member bench of the apex court was told by Akram Sheikh, counsel for Mr Hasan, that his client had paid all the dues before the scrutiny process.

The bench allowed the Jamail Hasan to contest election.
SC allows PML-N


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## graphican

Pehlay atay aik do PMLN kay supporters nazar..
Ab to unkay leaders bhi nazar nahi aatay!
Adab arz hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Marshmallow

*on election day,da scared LION beaten by da BAT...*




















*finlly givin up*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*Unbelievable surge by PTI blurs election scene*


Ansar Abbasi
Monday, May 06, 2013 
From Print Edition


836 468 77 1


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaaf (PTI), which till recently was considered a possible dark horse in the upcoming elections, has now emerged as a serious bet, leaving political analysts and media commentators extremely confused to give an assessment about the outcome of the May 11 polls.

Just a few weeks back it was all one-sided, a PML-N game. But now the elections have become the most unpredictable in the history of Pakistan. An unbelievable surge in the popularity of Imran Khan&#8217;s PTI has blurred the electoral scene, with no predictions possible.

Such is the unpredictability of these elections that now the PPP has also started seeing a chance for itself not for any good reason on its part or because of its negative media campaign but sensing that the PTI may hurt the N-League badly to end up this game of numbers in a manner that the three top political contenders- the PML-N, PTI and PPP- stay between around 60 to 70 seats in the National Assembly.

Although in most constituencies of Punjab and many in KP it&#8217;s a fight between the PML-N and PTI, in certain numbers of seats particularly in Punjab the PPP hopes to get benefit because of triangular fight. Some in the PPP believe and the top PML-N leadership says that the PTI is mainly hitting the N-vote bank.

However, this is not the fact. The Gallup Pakistan in its recent survey has shown that among the currently &#8216;Intending to Vote for Imran Khan&#8217;, the distribution is: New Voters (29%); PPP Switchers (42%); PML-N/Q Switchers (24%); all others (5%). It means that till recently the PTI mainly damaged the PPP&#8217;s vote bank and not that of the PML-N.

Since last fortnight, it has started damaging the N-League vote bank but no one knows how serious and to what extent it has hurt Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s party that unlike other ruling parties of the past five years (at federal and provincial level) remained popular and in the recent months surveys was anticipated as the winner of the May 11 polls.

Only the time will tell whether the PPP&#8217;s thinking that the PTI&#8217;s rise may allow it to form the next government is the PPP&#8217;s daydreaming or the nightmarish fate for the nation. However, in case of the PML-N the number of it&#8217;s target seats is fast depleting. The N-League was confident to get simple majority- more than 140 seats in the general elections- but it has lost its confidence during in the last ten days. Now this 140 number seems to be a dream number, and impossibility. How many number of seats it would lose as against its estimates, no one knows at this point of time.

According to Gallup if Imran Khan was able to convert &#8216;Second Choicers&#8217; to &#8216;First Choicers&#8217;, he may succeed in creating the &#8216;wave of success&#8217; or as he describes it the &#8216;tsunami&#8217; of his victory. The Second Choicers are mostly in the current vote bank (intending voters) of PML-N, the Gallup Pakistan says, adding it is understandable that the election campaign is focused on PML-N efforts to guard their vote bank and Imran Khan&#8217;s efforts to lure away his &#8216;Second Choicers&#8217; out of PML-N.

This contested bloc of votes constitutes nearly 15% points of the national vote (30% of all voters in Punjab). Gallup characterises this bloc of votes as the &#8216;Soft-belly of PML-N&#8217; or the &#8216;Luring Ground of PTI&#8217;. It added that nearly 50% of PML-N voters in Punjab say they have NO SECOND CHOICE and they are determined to vote for PML-N. However, a sizeable majority 40% say PTI is their Second Choice.

&#8220;In other words, they are vulnerable to switching. The reverse is also true. Many among PTI voters say, PML-N is their second choice. But since PML-N is the front runner, it would understandably be more threatened. This volatility of voters in Punjab may continue through May 11, and the outcome of Imran-PML-N contest on this turf will settle the outcome of this election,&#8221; Gallup says.

So like everybody else, Gallup too sees that PTI rising but unable to say whether this rise would mean victory for the PTI and defeat for others including the PML-N.

Imran Khan&#8217;s politics has created rifts in the families. Traditional PPP, PML-N and even Jamaat-e-Islami families have now no more check even on their women and youth, who support the PTI. This dynamism of the PTI has made it hard for anyone to judge what surprises the PTI is capable of bringing on May 11.

One continues to be on the safer side to assess the PTI getting anywhere between 20 to 120 seats in the National Assembly, it is certain the party would be amongst the top two political choices in terms of number of votes polled to it in the next elections.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-campaign-news-updates-128.html#ixzz2SWBUR4EM


----------



## Leader

*LeJ terror suspect contesting on PML-N ticket
*

A Lashkar-e-Jhangvi-linked alleged terror suspect who has already spent five years in jail on murder charges and had known links with a slain al-Qaeda linchpin Amjad Hussain Farooqi is running for a National Assembly seat from Gujrat on a PML-N ticket.

Chaudhry Abid Raza Gujjar had been handed down death sentence under section 302 and section 7 of the Anti Terrorism Act 1997 for the murder of six people during a failed assassination attempt on the former Nazim of Gujrat, Ghulam Sarwar Bhooch, in 1998. His nomination papers for the upcoming elections were rejected by Returning Officer Malik Ali Zulqarnain Awan on April 6, 2013 after an independent candidate, Raja Haq Nawaz, took up his conviction on the murder charge as well as his alleged connections with some banned sectarian outfits, including the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) and Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan (SSP). Abid was also listed under Section 11 (E) of the 4th Schedule of Anti-Terrorism Act 1997 for his alleged involvement in terrorism-related activities. But strangely enough, he was cleared by an election tribunal of the Lahore High Court on April 18, 2013 to contest the general elections.

The PML-N leaderships decision to award the party ticket for NA-107 to Abid Raza of Kotla Arab Ali Khan Group instead of the partys district president Malik Hanif Awan has surprised many because Awan and his nephew Jamil Awan had won that seat twice in 2008 general elections and in 2012 by-elections, respectively. According to Awan, the party leadership told him that Hamza Shahbaz had made a commitment to award the PML-N ticket to Abid Raza at the time of the December 2008 by-elections to appease the Kotlas who had also been vying for a PML-N ticket for the by-election. But some PML-N rebels allege that the leadership of a banned sectarian group, which is well-known for its proximity with the PML-N, in Punjab had persuaded the Sharifs to award the ticket to Abid Raza.

Nevertheless, the PML-Ns decision to award the party ticket to Abid Raza from NA-107 is equally alarming for the law enforcement agencies which had arrested him many times for interrogation since his 2003 release from Gujranwala Central Jail. It was during his detention in Gujranwala jail on murder charges that Abid had developed close ties with LeJs Malik Mohammad Ishaq and Ghulam Rasool Shah who were languishing in the same jail for the May 1997 murder of the SSP Gujranwala Ashraf Marth. While Abids appeal against the death sentence was being heard by the Lahore High Court, his family managed to strike a deal with Ghulam Sarwar Bhooch. After an out of court settlement between the two groups and the withdrawal of the murder case, Abid Raza was set free on July 3, 2003 from Gujranwala jail.

However, he was taken into custody by the intelligence agencies a few months later in connection with the December 2003 twin assassination attempts on Pervez Musharraf by two suicide bombers in Rawalpindi. According to well-informed sources in the law enforcement agencies, Abid Raza was arrested in the wake of intelligence reports that the most wanted al-Qaeda linchpin in Pakistan Amjad Hussain Farooqi had been using the huge haveli/dera of Abid [spanning over more than six kanals] located in the Kotla town (also called Kotla Arab Ali Khan) of the Kotli district of Azad Jammu & Kashmir as his base camp to mastermind and plan the Rawalpindi suicide attacks on Musharraf.

The former ameer of the al-Qaeda-sponsored Brigade 313, Commander Ilyas Kashmiri who was killed in a US drone attack on June 4, 2011 in South Waziristan, also belonged to Kotli. Kashmiri was arrested in December 2003 following two failed assassination attempts on Musharraf in Rawalpindi. In 2008, five years after he was named in the bids on Musharrafs life, Kashmiri was accused of plotting to assassinate General Ashfaq Kayani in Rawalpindi. Ilyas Kashmiri was considered close to Amjad Hussain Farooqi.

On September 26, 2004, ten months after Musharraf put the state agencies on his track with Rs20 million on his head, Amjad Farooqi was killed in a shootout in Nawab Shah. In an interview with a private TV channel on June 4, 2004, Musharraf had named Amjad Farooqi, the man who had also masterminded the kidnapping and murder of Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl with the help of Sheikh Ahmed Omar Saeed, as the chief plotter of the two failed assassination attempts against him.

Amjad Farooqi was killed 50 days after the August 7, 2004 arrest and extradition of the fugitive ameer of the Harkat ul-Jehad al-Islami (HUJI) chief Qari Saifullah Akhtar from Dubai and the ensuing information he had provided to his interrogators. Subsequent investigations revealed that Qari Saifullah, during his stay in the UAE, had actually been tasked by Abu Faraj Al Libbi, the then chief operational commander of al-Qaeda in Pakistan, to carry out the twin suicide attacks on Musharraf. In turn, Qari Saifullah had engaged Amjad Farooqi to plan the attack by hiring two suicide bombers - Khaliq Ahmed and Jameel Suddhan.

According to sources in the law enforcement agencies, after being arrested soon after the Musharraf attacks, Abid Raza was taken to Rawalpindi and was interrogated by a Joint Interrogation Team (JIT) composed of officials from numerous agencies and led by the then Corps Commander of Rawalpindi and the current Army Chief General Ashfaq Kayani. Abid reportedly conceded to his interrogators that Amjad Hussain Farooqi had been staying at his dera/haveli but he claimed that he never knew that he was an al-Qaeda linked terrorist who was planning to target Musharraf. Abid reportedly maintained that Amjad Farooqi actually came to him with the reference of some of his former inmates from Gujranwala Central Jail (most probably Malik Ishaq and Ghulam Rasool) and that he had nothing to do whatever Farooqi had been planning.

Abid Raza was interrogated by the agencies for almost eight months and eventually set free on the intervention of the Chaudhrys of Gujrat who were very close to Musharraf at that time. The Chaudhrys were approached by Chaudhry Naeem Raza, a member of Punjab Assembly on a PML-Q ticket and an advisor to the then Punjab Chief Minister Pervaiz Elahi (between 2002 and 2007). Naeem Raza is the elder brother of Abid Raza who had to quit as advisor after the arrest of his brother for his alleged involvement in the assassination attempts on Musharraf. However, despite being released, Abid Raza was placed on the 4th schedule of Section of the Anti-Terrorism Act 1997, under which persons charged with terrorist activities, after being released, are kept under vigilance by the law enforcement agencies.

Approached by this correspondent, Naeem Raza confirmed that he had made frantic efforts for the release of his younger brother who was picked up by the ISI for sheltering Amjad Farooqi. But I never knew that I was paving the way for the release of an al-Qaeda-linked terrorist. I actually came to know of this fact after his release when all kinds of sectarian elements and jihadis started flooding his dera at Kotla Arab Ali Khan. To tell the truth, Abid Raza had once introduced me to Amjad Hussain Farooqi with another name, saying that he was his Ustad. I never knew he was an al-Qaeda operative and was planning to attack Musharraf. After the Rawalpindi attacks on Musharraf, the ISI not only picked up Abid Raza but they also interrogated me as a suspect, only because of my brothers ****** links. Brigadier Ejaz Awan of the ISI had shown me a picture and asked if I knew that person. I immediately recognized him and told the Brigadier that he was introduced to me by Abid as his Ustad who was staying at his dera along with several others. But I was literally shattered to know that he was Amjad Farooqi. Frankly speaking, Abid Raza publicly claims to be a key leader of the Punjabi Taliban who had secured the PML-N ticket by assuring the Sharifs that the Taliban wont target them in their election campaign, said Naeem Raza who is contesting the coming election on a provincial assembly seat (PP-115) as a PML-Q candidate from Kharian.

When approached Abid Raza strongly refuted that he has any terrorist links as being alleged by his political opponents. Asked if he was arrested in connection with the Musharraf attacks following his release from Gujranwala jail in a murder case, masterminded by Amjad Farooqi who used to hide at his dera in the Kotli area, Abid Raza said: You must know that those arrested in connection with the Musharraf attacks were never released. I was seized by the agencies because of the maneouvering of my political opponents. I was taken to Rawalpindi but was finally released because the agencies had nothing against me. My opponents even allege that I was taken to the Guantanamo Bay after being arrested from Afghanistan which is absolutely baseless. That Abid Raza was someone else from Karachi, having the same name. To another question, Abid refuted having any link either with al-Qaeda, Amjad Farooqi, Lashkar-e-Jhangvi or the Sipah-e-Sahaba. But he conceded that he was a diehard Sunni Deobandi, adding that being a Deobandi was not a crime. About the murder case, Abid Raza said he was sentenced to death but was released after spending five years in jail because of an out of court settlement with the rival party as per the Islamic Shariah.

As the PML-N spokesman Senator Pervaiz Rasheed was approached by this correspondent and asked as to why an alleged terror suspect was awarded a party ticket by his leadership, he said: All the allegations (against Abid Raza) had been proved wrong in the court of law and he was released honourably. He was in fact victimised by his influential political rivals of the area who monopolised politics (at that time). Abid Raza had challenged his rivals and fought against them bravely in the court of law to clear his name. His innocence was even acknowledged by the Election Commission of Pakistan which accepted his nomination papers and declared him a bona fide candidate for parliamentary elections.


LeJ terror suspect contesting on PML-N ticket - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Mani2020

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151565718876358

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

No Janoon without NOON


https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=128308264029891


----------



## Tiger Awan

mean while in Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

If you want jobs then vote for PTI but if you want yellow taxi then vote for PMLN.

If you want higher education for all then vote for PTI but if you want laptops then vote for PMLN.

If you want electricity then vote for PTI but if you want solar energy lamps then vote for PMLN.

If you want equal education system for all then vote for PTI but if you want Danish school for a specific comunity then vote PMLN.

Vote for your better future not for your cast, friendships and devaluation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

8pm with Fareeha -- 7th May 2013 - YouTube

listen especially 05:40 onwards.........


----------



## Edevelop

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash3/944734_535327886505496_1540126269_n.jpg


----------



## mr42O

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=434937549936415


----------



## Edevelop

*Narowal 4th May*







*Talagang 5th May*






*Islamabad 5th May*


----------



## Edevelop

*NA-119*


----------



## Edevelop

*Nawaz in Multan 4th May (Massive Jalsa !)*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151597266967259






*Nawaz in Kot Addu 5th May*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151597511182259





*Nawaz in Mianwalli 5th May*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556271837756704


----------



## Edevelop

*Shahbaz in Sialkot 4th May*






*Shahbaz in Lala Musa 4th May*






*Shahbaz in Gujar Khan 5th May*


----------



## Edevelop

*Nawaz in Kabirwala 6th May*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556915324359022





*Nawaz in Sahiwal 6th May*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556919474358607





*Nawaz in Faisalabad (Historic Jalsa !) 6th May*






*PML-N Election Website Launched*

http://pmln2013.com


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

*Song dedicated to PMLN by Shahid Nazir of "One Pound Fish"*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=535455359826408


----------



## Edevelop

Khawaja Asif -- Lion of Sialkot 






Abid Sher Ali (NA 84 candidate) running his election campaign.


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> *Song dedicated to PMLN by Shahid Nazir of "One Pound Fish"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=535455359826408



....... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=615144435181312





shahbaz campaigning against Imran in na122



oh and do listen to the comments at 1:20 onwards  #TrueStory !!


----------



## Leader

@Tiger Awan 
now pmln is really strong !!


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> oh and do listen to the comments at 1:20 onwards  #TrueStory !!





Is banday nay to bara sahee kaha...!

There was even a government jammer if I am not wrong right behind the white land cruiser.

Sharif sahib, rally aisay nhn hoti!


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Is banday nay to bara sahee kaha...!
> 
> There was even a government jammer if I am not wrong right behind the white land cruiser.
> 
> Sharif sahib, rally aisay nhn hoti!



it was in some area of NA122, looks like a down town side... which they claim to be their garh... haha

and guess what some are saying it was Nawaz Sharif....  as he neither stepped out of the car, nor addressed, so confusing reports.... hahahhahaha


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheCursedJester

Poor lady


----------



## Edevelop

*Nawaz in Sahiwal*






*Shahbaz in Lodhran*


----------



## Jango

The height of intellectual dishonesty.

Before NS used to say 'hum nay atmi dhamakay karaye'

Now he says 'Hum nay atum bumb banaya!'. Koi had hoti hai jhoot ki.

Stop fooling the people Nawaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lion of the desert

we need solution of our problems in coming 5 years so i will vote for pmln


----------



## WAQAS119

Shehzada-e-Raiwind Mr. Hamza Sharif Youth say Mukhatib hain.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=569837156394987


----------



## WAQAS119

LHC disqualifies PML-N&#8217;s Zahid Iqbal for holding dual-nationality | DAWN.COM
*
LAHORE: A full bench of the Lahore High Court disqualified on Tuesday former MNA Chaudhry Zahid Iqbal from contesting the upcoming elections over possession of dual nationality, DawnNews reported.*
Iqbal was arrested earlier in April, for wrongly stating his dual nationality status while filing his nomination paper from NA-162 Sahiwal-III, and was charged under the Articles 62 and 63 of the Constitution and was sentenced to 15 months imprisonment along with a fine of Rs 5,000.
He was previously disqualified by the Supreme Court in October 2012 for allegedly holding a British nationality under the dual nationality case.
Chaudhry Iqbal had won the 2008 elections from NA-162 constituency on a Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) but joined the Pakistan Muslim League &#8211; Nawaz (PML-N) a night before the allotment of election symbols this year.


----------



## mr42O

they had 17 years what solution did they gave ?? forget that what solution they are giving u now ? alliance with PPP and making zardari PM again ?? When PML-N have ppl like Anjum Wakeel in there party how will they take action against corruption ? When there are cases against mian saab how will they make insaf to ppl ?? bro wake up... kitna dafa tika lagwao gee..



lion of the desert said:


> we need solution of our problems in coming 5 years so i will vote for pmln



LINK OF NEWS PAPER :
http://www.dailychakwalnama.com/aaj-ka-akhbar-06-05-2013/






PML-N visit to KP is flop watching on tv....

Seems to Gujrawala will go in hands of PMLN despite my friends from Gujrawala telling me other story about youth and women also braadari are against Khurram Dastagir. Time will tell. PMLN will struggle in KP and South Punjab were PTI will do well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Yet another potential disqualification 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=454580831295852

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Tiger Awan

Massive Jalsas

Especially Last 2. Pindi was a great experience, All roads blocked. Maza a gaya


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Peaceful Civlian said:


>


----------



## lion of the desert

so no new jalsa by PMLN......I WANT TO SEE PMLN JALSA IN KASHMIR


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

WAQAS119 said:


> LHC disqualifies PML-N&#8217;s Zahid Iqbal for holding dual-nationality | DAWN.COM
> *
> LAHORE: A full bench of the Lahore High Court disqualified on Tuesday former MNA Chaudhry Zahid Iqbal from contesting the upcoming elections over possession of dual nationality, DawnNews reported.*
> Iqbal was arrested earlier in April, for wrongly stating his dual nationality status while filing his nomination paper from NA-162 Sahiwal-III, and was charged under the Articles 62 and 63 of the Constitution and was sentenced to 15 months imprisonment along with a fine of Rs 5,000.
> He was previously disqualified by the Supreme Court in October 2012 for allegedly holding a British nationality under the dual nationality case.
> Chaudhry Iqbal had won the 2008 elections from NA-162 constituency on a Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) but joined the Pakistan Muslim League &#8211; Nawaz (PML-N) a night before the allotment of election symbols this year.



This is good news.


----------



## WAQAS119

WTF? Is this true??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

If Nawaz Sharif is voted in he will orchestrate the break up of Pakistan, I am telling you he is their man. He will destroy us.


----------



## WAQAS119

liars.


----------



## Jango

DERA GHAZI KHAN: In a bid to prevent an accident similar to Imran Khan&#8217;s fall from the stage, local Pakistan Muslim League &#8211; Nawaz (PML-N) leaders have bulldozed a wall of a hockey ground in Dera Ghazi Khan to construct a brick staircase for a rally by former Punjab chief minister Shahbaz Sharif.Our correspondent from Dera Ghazi Khan reported that the wall of the Friends Hockey Club was bulldozed Wednesday from one side on the pretext that DSNGs from TV channels would not be able to cover the rally live as they could not enter the hockey ground.But local leaders later admitted they wanted to prevent an incident similar to the Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) chief&#8217;s 10-foot drop from a forklift on Tuesday by making a staircase for Shahbaz Sharif to climb up to the stage.No action has been taken by the local administration on the bulldozing of the wall of the city&#8217;s main hockey ground.Shahbaz Sharif was holding rallies in Kamalia and Dera Ghazi Khan today.The party had earlier announced a suspension of their election campaign for a day in respect of Khan&#8217;s fall from stage in Lahore on Tuesdayevening which led to serious injuries to the PTI chief.

PML-N bulldozes wall to prevent

Mian sahib, koi had hoti hai jhoot ki.


----------



## WAQAS119

Divine intervention | Jalsa in Dera Ghazi Khan disrupted by storm. #SHAMEonNOORAS


----------



## Tiger Awan

OK people, NS postponed his activities not SS. lol


----------



## Leader

shame and right now Shahbaz sharif is bashing on Imran Khan.... !!


----------



## Patriots




----------



## WAQAS119

WTF? WTF? WTF? WTF? WTF? WTF?


----------



## WAQAS119

*PML-N&#8217;s party symbol dies*
*
LAHORE: Ever since the start of election season, live tigers and lions are a constant feature at PML-N political rallies. The party leader&#8217;s daughter, Mariam Nawaz, in particular enjoys the attention the white tiger brings to her rallies.
*
But the show stopper tiger is no more alive.

Sources confirmed to Dawn.com that the rare tiger was brought unconscious to the University of Veterinary and Animal Sciences Lahore on Tuesday evening. The vets there tried to revive the animal but to no avail. The animal died this morning.

According to WWF, white tigers are endangered and are extremely sensitive to heat and noise. With temperatures in Lahore soaring past thirty degrees Celsius and there being nothing but noise at the political rallies, the tiger could not survive. WWF has also confirmed that famed actor and conservationist Faryal Gohar is going to file a petition with the Lahore High Court against the illegal use of wildlife animals at rallies and other such activities. WWF is supporting the petition.

The tiger belonged to a party worker who boasted off his &#8216;pet&#8217; at Mariam Nawaz&#8217;s rallies. The animal can be seen in PML-N rallies across Punjab.


----------



## Menace2Society

Pakistanis watch this.

These people are scum.


----------



## WAQAS119

*PPP Ad*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337282109728635


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Shame on PMLN. Liars party. Lie in every drop of their blood.


----------



## WAQAS119

&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575;&#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1722;






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=455027557917846


----------



## WAQAS119

A PPP supporter, a PML-N supporter, a MQM supporter and a PTI supporter were having a discussion regarding the upcoming elections. As expected, the discussion was not heading to a conclusion, and none of them was able to convince the other. During the coarse of the discussion, the PTI supporter raised his hands in the air and prayed to Allah to make his children just like his leader when they grow up. He then asked the other three to do the same. The discussion ended there.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## mr42O

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532662916779668

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

hahaha check this out guys , u will love it i bet 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200149451559246

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RAWALPINDI: May 8: Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) candidate for NA-56, Mohammad Hanif Abbasi, was booked along with 700 supporters for damaging police bus and obstructing the cops from discharging their official duty, police said.

Police said a convoy of political activists led by PML-N candidate Hanif Abbasi was stopped from taking Benazir Bhutto Road for Liaquat Bagh where his party chief Nawaz Sharif was to address a rally.

The rally was coming from Rehmanabad and was stopped at Chandni Chowk as the road had been blocked for vehicular traffic.

They were asked to cover rest of the journey on foot.

The former lawmaker retaliated and started a quarrel with the police deployed at the barrier.

Akbar Abbas, police inspector, who was commanding the police unit at the security check point, tried to convince the PML-N leader but he allegedly refused to obey the police officer and insisted on removing the barrier.

&#8220;After the police refused to remove the barrier, the PML-N activists got infuriated and attacked the police bus,&#8221; inspector Akbar Abbas said in his complaint adding that the bus driver Jamil Akhtar ran away.

The angry mob damaged the bus windscreen and indicators (lights) and also obstructed the police from discharging their official duty. Finally the police had to retreat.

However, the city police officer, Abdul Razaq Cheema, took notice of the incident and ordered the registration of a criminal case against the former lawmaker.

Apparently, the police are reluctant to take action against the accused, fearing revenge if he returns to the assembly.

Inspector Akbar Abbas, who was complainant in the FIR, refused to give any further details of the incident.

Another police officer responded in the same manner when asked whether the police would arrest the accused nominated in the FIR, he said: &#8220;Apparently, the police will not proceed in the case before May 11, but a report attached with the copy of the FIR has been sent to the election commission as it was a violation of code of conduct.&#8221;

When the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz contesting candidate Mohammad Hanif Abbasi was contacted on his cellphone, his personal secretary, who gave his name as Amir, said that Mr Abbasi was not available as he was addressing a public meeting at the moment.

http://beta.dawn.com/news/812753/hanif-abbasi-booked-for-polls-violence

Disgraceful thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

oh mian sahab jaan daiyo ...saaadi wari aaan daiyo


----------



## Jango

Somebody seen those new PML ads? Showing IK meeting Gilani and Shujaat Hussain and then Nawaz Sharif saying 'na sanjeeda log'.

Should PTI then start showing ads of Nawaz Sharif and Zardari getting all chummy and third generation relationship and Nawaz Sharif saying 'yeh fitri wabastagi hai'!

Koi had hoti hai intellectual dishonesty ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

nuclearpak said:


> Koi had hoti hai intellectual dishonesty ki.



Jab koom he intellectual dishonest ha phir leaders kyn na hoon. Badtareen dor tha NS ka1993, 1998, us ka baad people still want to vote for him. Aisa main kya kia jai jab log khud he samajna ka lia tayar nahi.


----------



## sur

Tiger Awan said:


> mean while in Rawalpindi



*Meanwhile exposing photoshop...*


http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12886103/img/Anonymous/PML-Photoshop.jpg
.








cb4 said:


>


http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/12886230/img/Anonymous/PML-Photoshop2.jpg







> *Nawaz in Sahiwal*



http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/12886261/img/Anonymous/PML-Photoshop3.jpg


----------



## sur

cb4 said:


>


http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12886288/img/Anonymous/PML-Photoshop4.jpg




.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Munir

Do we still need evidence to show that nepotism is bad and ppp, PML-N are basically rotten and corrupt parties?


----------



## lion of the desert

waiting for pMLn jalsa in lahore...........


----------



## Tameem

WAQAS119 said:


> A PPP supporter, a PML-N supporter, a MQM supporter and a PTI supporter were having a discussion regarding the upcoming elections. As expected, the discussion was not heading to a conclusion, and none of them was able to convince the other. During the coarse of the discussion, the PTI supporter raised his hands in the air and prayed to Allah to make his children just like his leader when they grow up. He then asked the other three to do the same. The discussion ended there.



Leave out NS, I prefer my kids to replicate any person i/of a confirm Za-nee, Sh-rabi & Juwari.....Ameen....Sum-Ameen



Mani2020 said:


> oh mian sahab jaan daiyo ...saaadi wari aaan daiyo



tarlay-minnatan naaal tay roteee vee naee labdee......tussi wari mangday ho



nuclearpak said:


> Koi had hoti hai intellectual dishonesty ki.


 PDF pe na.....Waqai


----------



## Tameem

IceCold said:


> Jab koom he intellectual dishonest ha phir leaders kyn na hoon. Badtareen dor tha NS ka1993, 1998, us ka baad people still want to vote for him. Aisa main kya kia jai jab log khud he samajna ka lia tayar nahi.



If you honestly believe in "Watu-Izzu Man Tasha-au.....Watu-Zillu man Tasha" then your above statement is childish


----------



## Mani2020

Tameem said:


> Leave out NS, I prefer my kids to replicate any person i/of a confirm Za-nee, Sh-rabi & Juwari.....Ameen....Sum-Ameen
> 
> 
> 
> tarlay-minnatan naaal tay roteee vee naee labdee......tussi wari mangday ho
> 
> PDF pe na.....Waqai



fikar na karo sada cheetah khan circus day shair nu lama pa lay ga ......tusi bas wekhde jao


----------



## DV RULES

Mani2020 said:


> fikar na karo sada cheetah khan circus day shair nu lama pa lay ga ......tusi bas wekhde jao



There is still time to get out of Imran Jiyalaism and step into reality.


----------



## Mani2020

DV RULES said:


> There is still time to get out of Imran Jiyalaism and step into reality.



oh bhai tum jan kyoun nahi chortay ho ..... no one is willing to listen to you ...then why you are trying to prove something that none other than you think is right


----------



## DV RULES

Peaceful Civlian said:


>



Ye Pasha ki Yateem party hey is liye establishment ke pakar dhakar ke ikathe kiye hoey logon ke darmiyan rishta kyon ho ga!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Mani2020 said:


> fikar na karo sada cheetah khan circus day shair nu lama pa lay ga ......tusi bas wekhde jao



cheeta....SHAAAAAAIRRRRRR Nooon

Luo hun Apnay cheetay dee Asliat vee vekh lao

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=558388950879145&set=vb.184084441687615&type=2&theater


----------



## darkinsky

shame on PMLN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Nisar Ali Khan interview:


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=444407925653205





Sharif family is on the mission to capture illegal property in Lahore Model Town since past 5 years, a short report on the issue. 
 @Tiger Awan wtf is this sh!t??? 

@AUz @Leader @Aeronaut @cb4 @mr42O @Marshmallow @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Rusty @Adios Amigo @secretservice @expert @Emmie @Peaceful Civlian @Mani2020 @Albatross @lion of the desert @WAQAS119 @Yzd Khalifa @na56 @darkinsky @Menace2Society @Icewolf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=589520697733789




@Jazzbot chor hain yar yeh noora league . ALLAH ic kaum ko hidayat atta Farmayein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4260548852023


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> shame on PMLN


And moral high grounds claimed by..........
Last night we were having dinner at Maskan near MQM Unit office. A rally of another political party (JUI i think) was passing on the roads. A bunch of guys from the units on bikes with flags took positions on the corners of the area to keep the rally restricted to main road only.


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> And moral high grounds claimed by..........
> Last night we were having dinner at Maskan near MQM Unit office. A rally of another political party (JUI i think) was passing on the roads. A bunch of guys from the units on bikes with flags took positions on the corners of the area to keep the rally restricted to main road only.



its for public safety in case these mullahs try to blow themselves up


----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=589520697733789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot chor hain yar yeh noora league . ALLAH ic kaum ko hidayat atta Farmayein


Bhai puray 5 saal hakumat ke hay in choron nay to 10 12 scandals to kiay hongay. Ap 2 3 uncover he kardo, but puri campaign main sirf Duniya News kay liawa kisi nay ek adha bhee uncover nahi kia. Aur rauf kalasra sahib bhee roti scandal ka shoor macha kay gayab ho gay. Choori chupti nahi. But phir bhee Imran sahib sirf jumlay he kastay rahay ek bhee concrete baat nahi ki.



darkinsky said:


> its for public safety in case these mullahs try to blow themselves up


To Jhanday laganay ke kaya zaroorat the bikes par?


----------



## Mani2020

[video]http://www.geotauaisay.com/2013/05/metro-bus-ka-sara-record-jala-dya-gaya-mubasher-lucman/[/video]


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=525211270859043


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Mani2020 said:


> [video]http://www.geotauaisay.com/2013/05/metro-bus-ka-sara-record-jala-dya-gaya-mubasher-lucman/[/video]


----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> [video]http://www.geotauaisay.com/2013/05/metro-bus-ka-sara-record-jala-dya-gaya-mubasher-lucman/[/video]


Mubashar Luqman ka kacha chatha to Chirya kay interview main khul gya tha. Uskay bad sach ki alamdari kay dawaydar media se gayab ho gay thay. Aur aaj kaal phir "kharay sach" kay sath wapis aa chukay hain. Inki history to open chapter hay.



Saifullah Sani said:


>


Chalo bhyee shabash ab saray faceplam karlain


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=157943921048978

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

100+ seats for PMLN are a given - lets see what happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## A.Rafay

PMLN ke sher!!


----------



## notorious_eagle

Witnessed Shahbaz Shariff's wife arriving at the polling station with her maid and 4 elite force guards. She did not have to wait in the line, immediately she was escorted to the front of the line where she casted her vote and exited the polling station. I guess this is the 'Roshan Pakistan' which PML-N is hoping to create.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Just watching a talk show at Express News, Mushaid Ullah Khan (PML-N) was asked to give his opinion on Karachi situation and what they'll do about it after forming Govt. in Center. 

Mushaid Ullah Khan replied, "*PPP + MQM is going to form govt. in Sindh, and after 18th amendment they have full control about this province, including Law and Order and all other major issues. They can do whatever they want without consulting Federal Govt. and we (PML-N Govt. in Center) will have no say in any situation in Sindh...*"

Punjab main 5 saal Central Govt par har cheez ka ilzaam dene wale, Load Shedding ke khilaaf dharne dene wale aur tent laga kar dramay karnay wale, aaj khud center main govt bnany ja rhe hain to 18th amendment yaad aa gai in saalon ko.. BC hypocrites.. 

@Leader @Aeronaut @Mirzay @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @mr42O @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

Jazzbot said:


> Just watching a talk show at Express News, Mushaid Ullah Khan (PML-N) was asked to give his opinion on Karachi situation and what they'll do about it after forming Govt. in Center.
> 
> Mushaid Ullah Khan replied, "*PPP + MQM is going to form govt. in Sindh, and after 18th amendment they have full control about this province, including Law and Order and all other major issues. They can do whatever they want without consulting Federal Govt. and we (PML-N Govt. in Center) will have no say in any situation in Sindh...*"
> 
> Punjab main 5 saal Central Govt par har cheez ka ilzaam dene wale, Load Shedding ke khilaaf dharne dene wale aur tent laga kar dramay karnay wale, aaj khud center main govt manany ja rhe hain to 18th amendment yaad aa gai in saalon ko.. BC hypocrites..
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @Mirzay @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @mr42O @Marshmallow



18th amendment is beneficial for PTI in KPK too but PMLN will try to poke its nose in the KPK province matters im sure.


----------



## Jazzbot

A.Rafay said:


> 18th amendment is beneficial for PTI in KPK too but PMLN will try to poke its nose in the KPK province matters im sure.



I know that, I was actually talking about PML-N, in past 5 years they place each and every blame on PPP govt and did nothing to resolve core issues. And now when they are in going to form central govt, they are now advocating 18th amendment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Jazzbot said:


> Just watching a talk show at Express News, Mushaid Ullah Khan (PML-N) was asked to give his opinion on Karachi situation and what they'll do about it after forming Govt. in Center.
> 
> Mushaid Ullah Khan replied, "*PPP + MQM is going to form govt. in Sindh, and after 18th amendment they have full control about this province, including Law and Order and all other major issues. They can do whatever they want without consulting Federal Govt. and we (PML-N Govt. in Center) will have no say in any situation in Sindh...*"
> 
> Punjab main 5 saal Central Govt par har cheez ka ilzaam dene wale, Load Shedding ke khilaaf dharne dene wale aur tent laga kar dramay karnay wale, aaj khud center main govt manany ja rhe hain to 18th amendment yaad aa gai in saalon ko.. BC hypocrites..
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @Mirzay @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @mr42O @Marshmallow



20 sal say MQM hakumat karahee hai federal govt mai or PPP ke batareen corruption dekhee. tu shokar kar wo ab nahi ara he. 

jinab ap ke load shedding is leya hain kiyon kay punjab ke 700 MW bijli chori kartay tai or soverign gurantee reject kartay tai ! kahan ke 18th ammendement thee ? ab hum wapas layngay or wo bugtay !!

pehlay apni PTI ke bat karo phir dusro ko lana. ye shokar karo mian sab nai hakumat dade hay ap ko


----------



## Mani2020

Jazzbot said:


> I know that, I was actually talking about PML-N, in past 5 years they place each and every blame on PPP govt and did nothing to resolve core issues. And now when they are in going to form central govt, they are now advocating 18th amendment.



dat is call pre poll rigging ....they did it on purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

notorious_eagle said:


> Witnessed Shahbaz Shariff's wife arriving at the polling station with her maid and 4 elite force guards. She did not have to wait in the line, immediately she was escorted to the front of the line where she casted her vote and exited the polling station. I guess this is the 'Roshan Pakistan' which PML-N is hoping to create.



when shabaz sharif came to cast his vote, the PTI guys standing in line did protest and asked him to stand in line, he ignored and casted his vote by VVIP protocol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Just watching a talk show at Express News, Mushaid Ullah Khan (PML-N) was asked to give his opinion on Karachi situation and what they'll do about it after forming Govt. in Center.
> 
> Mushaid Ullah Khan replied, "*PPP + MQM is going to form govt. in Sindh, and after 18th amendment they have full control about this province, including Law and Order and all other major issues. They can do whatever they want without consulting Federal Govt. and we (PML-N Govt. in Center) will have no say in any situation in Sindh...*"
> 
> Punjab main 5 saal Central Govt par har cheez ka ilzaam dene wale, Load Shedding ke khilaaf dharne dene wale aur tent laga kar dramay karnay wale, aaj khud center main govt bnany ja rhe hain to 18th amendment yaad aa gai in saalon ko.. BC hypocrites..
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @Mirzay @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @mr42O @Marshmallow



pmln walay hain hi gandi nasal say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazorMC

Jazzbot said:


> I know that, I was actually talking about PML-N, in past 5 years they place each and every blame on PPP govt and did nothing to resolve core issues. *And now when they are in going to form central govt, they are now advocating 18th amendment*.




Because they now have federal and provincial control (of Punjab)..... So there is no way out of their incompetence instead of blaming the other provinces.

Best opportunity for PTI to show its capacity in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> 20 sal say MQM hakumat karahee hai federal govt mai or PPP ke batareen corruption dekhee. tu shokar kar wo ab nahi ara he.
> 
> jinab ap ke load shedding is leya hain kiyon kay punjab ke 700 MW bijli chori kartay tai or soverign gurantee reject kartay tai ! kahan ke 18th ammendement thee ? ab hum wapas layngay or wo bugtay !!
> 
> pehlay apni PTI ke bat karo phir dusro ko lana. ye shokar karo mian sab nai hakumat dade hay ap ko



NFC award change karo gay?

secondly "Sovereign Guarantee" (with correct spelling ) is not required if the province is making its own investment in energy sector

third, all provinces are allowed to produce upto 300 Mega watt electricity before the 18th amendment, but those na maloom ganjay woh ruled over punjab never bothered,

now that that pmln is in power, it will has done two things so far

increased electricity prices by 5.80 rs hence domestic rate per unit now would be 15.30 Rs

the Lahore Sharif court which gave a stay order on Fuel charges tax last march 2012 has now rejected the petition, so this tax too would now be added in the bills from march 2012 onwards, lastly nawaz will go to King's land to beg for oil/petrol which he would be given generously and hence on 28th of May the nuclear pilpilla premier would reduce the electricity problem considerably and jahil awam would be ga ga, yet the problem would remain unless nuclear/coal/hydo projects are not started and increased the capacity keeping in view needs of 2030.


----------



## RazorMC

Leader said:


> pmln walay hain hi gandi nasal say...




Blaming law&order situation on PPP+MQM absolves them of anything and harms PPP's chances in Senate.


----------



## Jazzbot

cb4 said:


> 20 sal say MQM hakumat karahee hai federal govt mai or PPP ke batareen corruption dekhee. tu shokar kar wo ab nahi ara he.
> 
> jinab ap ke load shedding is leya hain kiyon kay punjab ke 700 MW bijli chori kartay tai or soverign gurantee reject kartay tai ! kahan ke 18th ammendement thee ? ab hum wapas layngay or wo bugtay !!
> 
> *pehlay apni PTI ke bat karo phir dusro ko lana. ye shokar karo mian sab nai hakumat dade hay ap ko*



KPK Mian sab ke baap ki jageer nai hy, PTI was largest political party of the province and they have desired numbers after making alliance with JI+Sherpao that's why they are forming Govt. there, so cut your bloody cr@p..


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> Just watching a talk show at Express News, Mushaid Ullah Khan (PML-N) was asked to give his opinion on Karachi situation and what they'll do about it after forming Govt. in Center.
> 
> Mushaid Ullah Khan replied, "*PPP + MQM is going to form govt. in Sindh, and after 18th amendment they have full control about this province, including Law and Order and all other major issues. They can do whatever they want without consulting Federal Govt. and we (PML-N Govt. in Center) will have no say in any situation in Sindh...*"
> 
> Punjab main 5 saal Central Govt par har cheez ka ilzaam dene wale, Load Shedding ke khilaaf dharne dene wale aur tent laga kar dramay karnay wale, aaj khud center main govt bnany ja rhe hain to 18th amendment yaad aa gai in saalon ko.. BC hypocrites..
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @Mirzay @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @mr42O @Marshmallow



hypocrites!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=396261260486695





Iss Josh-e-Khitaabat per sadqay jane ko dil karta hy.. 
 @Leader @Aeronaut @peaceful Civilian @Mani2020 @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=396261260486695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iss Josh-e-Khitaabat per sadqay jane ko dil karta hy..
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @peaceful Civilian @Mani2020 @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Marshmallow



is he psycho? over actin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Welcome your new Interior Minister, Chaudhary Nisar!!! So much for giving ministries on merit and capability!

Khwaja Asif touted to be the next energy minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> *Welcome your new Interior Minister, Chaudhary Nisar!!! *So much for giving ministries on merit and capability!
> 
> Khwaja Asif touted to be the next energy minister.



Source ???

As far as i'm aware, it would be Abdul Qadir Baloch


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> Welcome your new Interior Minister, Chaudhary Nisar!!! So much for giving ministries on merit and capability!
> 
> Khwaja Asif touted to be the next energy minister.



I was expecting, lot more is yet to come so buckle up sir we're gonna see NS's Roshan PAkistan..


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Source ???
> 
> As far as i'm aware, it would be Abdul Qadir Baloch



Its all over TV bhai jan...18 ministries in total, surprisingly, Sartaj Aziz was not mentioned.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Its all over TV bhai jan...18 ministries in total, surprisingly, Sartaj Aziz was not mentioned.



This is a better decision. Earlier Nisar was being considered for Foreign Ministry....

Well Sartaj Aziz did not participate in the elections therefore he is not an MNA. He is in the party as an advisor on finance and foreign policy. Could get a shot to become President... you never know...


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> This is a better decision. Earlier Nisar was being considered for Foreign Ministry....
> 
> Well Sartaj Aziz did not participate in the elections therefore he is not an MNA. He is in the party as an advisor on finance and foreign policy. Could get a shot to become President... you never know...



Some cabinet members from outside th3 NA can also be chosen AFAIK.

Chaudhary Nisar isn't fit for any place, expect MOI to become worse than Rehman Maliks ministership. There is a reason he wanted the petroleum ministry. 

FOreign ministry was given to Ahsan Iqbal by a couple of channels!


----------



## SEAL

nuclearpak said:


> Welcome your new Interior Minister, Chaudhary Nisar!!! So much for giving ministries on merit and capability!
> 
> Khwaja Asif touted to be the next energy minister.



I don't know what merit you talking about Ch-Nisar is main party leader of PML-N. His recent work includes Chairmanship of Public Accounts Committee and opposition leader of Parliament. PTI nominated corrupt and lota Pervaiz Khattak CM of KPK was it based on merit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Unconfirmed report about possible ministries. 









The Awkward Moment, When Imran Khan Will Call "Ayaz Sadiq" as "Janab e Speaker" mjhay is issue per baat krne ki ijazat di jaye. 
@cb4 @AdeelFaheem @Fracker @SUPARCO @Devil Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

SEAL said:


> Unconfirmed report about possible ministries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Awkward Moment, When Imran Khan Will Call "Ayaz Sadiq" as "Janab e Speaker" mjhay is issue per baat krne ki ijazat di jaye.
> @cb4 @AdeelFaheem @Fracker @SUPARCO @Devil Soul



Well, to be honest I am hopefully that parties get along as people of Pakistan expect a lot from both parties.

We need to remember how badly the secularist parties have been defeated this election and if people don't see the results during the next 5 years, both PTI and PML-N will be on the receiving end in 2018.

I think people are sick of speeches and they want to see results. They want to see quick results and constant results. Not an easy task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

Leader said:


> pmln walay hain hi gandi nasal say...


Mind your Language.. we all knew about ur ****** Leader and your burger's family who comes in his Jalsey Jalosss... or phir wahan kiya kiya hota hai...


----------



## BATMAN

aamerjamal said:


> Mind your Language.. we all knew about ur ****** Leader and your burger's family who comes in his Jalsey Jalosss... or phir wahan kiya kiya hota hai...



Bhai jan ye PPP walay PTI ki khal main hain....


----------



## aamerjamal

BATMAN said:


> Bhai jan ye PPP walay PTI ki khal main hain....



jo bhi hai yeh tumhara nam use kartey hain inhain rokna bhi tumhari responsibility hai.....


----------



## Leader

aamerjamal said:


> Mind your Language.. we all knew about ur ****** Leader and your *burger's family who comes in his Jalsey Jalosss... or phir wahan kiya kiya hota hai*...



you prove my point well. thank you.


----------



## AdeelFaheem

SEAL said:


> Unconfirmed report about possible ministries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Awkward Moment, When Imran Khan Will Call "Ayaz Sadiq" as "Janab e Speaker" mjhay is issue per baat krne ki ijazat di jaye.
> @cb4 @AdeelFaheem @Fracker @SUPARCO @Devil Soul



He will call OYE SARDARAAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

AdeelFaheem said:


> He will call OYE SARDARAAA



or may be he say, Dear Speaker, we will clean sweep the National Assembly. 

And then Ayaz gives him "The Mop". Achay se saaf karna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Chaudry Nisar was involved in Rigging in Rawalpindi PP7. Chief justice Iftikhar chaudry should take suo moto action and throw him behind the bar.


----------



## Devil Soul

SEAL said:


> Unconfirmed report about possible ministries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Awkward Moment, When Imran Khan Will Call "Ayaz Sadiq" as "Janab e Speaker" mjhay is issue per baat krne ki ijazat di jaye.
> @cb4 @AdeelFaheem @Fracker @SUPARCO @Devil Soul



IK & Ayaz Sadiq got a great deal of respect for each other, plus Ayaz Sadiq and IK were class fellows as well, so their relationship goes way back, Ayaz was one of the 1st people to visit IK in hospital... it would have been more interesting if Khawaja Asif or Ch. Nisar were made speaker NA


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


>



So much for employing people with technical knowledge for the job!!! That was the promise by Nawaz Sharif!!!

An economist running Power, a feudal running interior (Rehman Malik had more qualifications than him for interior ministry) and Saad Rafique running railways!

I always was of the opinion that ministries like these should be given to technical people, energy, railways, PIA, Telecom/Communications, infrastructure etc,

Now tell me, what semblance does Mushahidullah Khan have with Comm ministry? Similarly, what relation does Fazlur Rehman have with housing ministry??? Get in people with some know how of the stuff...atleast for the technical jobs.

And please PML, get PIA far away from MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> So much for employing people with technical knowledge for the job!!! That was the promise by Nawaz Sharif!!!
> 
> An economist running Power, a feudal running interior (*Rehman Malik had more qualifications* than him for interior ministry) and Saad Rafique running railways!
> 
> I always was of the opinion that ministries like these should be given to technical people, energy, railways, PIA, Telecom/Communications, infrastructure etc,
> 
> Now tell me, what semblance does Mushahidullah Khan have with Comm ministry? Similarly, what relation does Fazlur Rehman have with housing ministry??? Get in people with some know how of the stuff...atleast for the technical jobs.
> 
> And please PML, get PIA far away from MoD.



Rehman Malik was a Barber !


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Rehman Malik was a Barber !



So we have a wiggie replacing a barber! Some great luck we have!

At least Rehman Malik had some background in FIA.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> So we have a wiggie replacing a barber! Some great luck we have!
> 
> *At least Rehman Malik had some background in FIA.*



You are right. He had background..... Let me add to say a background of looting and spreading more terrorism !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Heard that Nawaz Sharif has gone to Murree now...garmi hazam nhn ho rahi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

nuclearpak said:


> Heard that Nawaz Sharif has gone to Murree now...garmi hazam nhn ho rahi!



Is it an issue?



Peaceful Civlian said:


>



This is common characteristics of our people over flowing from their reality.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

DV RULES said:


> Is it an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> This is common characteristics of our people over flowing from their reality.


This is common characteristic of PMLN. No need to include all awaam. There are many good and disciplined people in Islamabad but PMLN gandgi phila rhai her her jgah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Posted from Facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

All the potian supporters who cannot digest the fact that nawaz sharif is in power, please take your bull crap to PTI political desk thread. Keep your negativity and disgusting mindset to yourself and your fellow PTI supporters. Ill be eating a burger on june 5 while you guys will be putting a burnol all over your body lol specially your pichwara. The nation has rejected your leader who did nothing but throwing wild allegations at other political leaders. We cannot take your burger leader seriously, he is not only immature but he also talks out of his butt and thinks later. 
I feel sorry for you guys. You guys have miserably lost and now instead of admiting your miserable defeat, you are spreading rumours, throwing allegations at other leaders. lololol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Peaceful Civlian said:


> This is common characteristic of PMLN. No need to include all awaam. There are many good and disciplined people in Islamabad but PMLN gandgi phila rhai her her jgah!!



What garbage was thrown by PTI while in election is more than this issue, because of one idiot you can't blame on whole party. I will repeat that its common mind of majority Pakistanis going out from their selves in such situations.

Check post No. 522, also a good example.



Leader said:


>



Imran Khan CM House ko Liberary bana kar or SKMCH ki bajaey Pishawar Cancer hospital bana kar apni hakoomat ka aghaaz karein.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...t_id=478227&ref=notif&notif_t=comment_mention


----------



## Leader

&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1740;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1740;&#1606; &#1581;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1615;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1580; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1746; &#1748; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740; &#1570;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;


who is he and which constituency or area?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1740;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1740;&#1606; &#1581;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1615;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1580; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1746; &#1748; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740; &#1570;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;
> 
> 
> who is he and which constituency or area?



PP-133 (NAROWAL-II) ABU HAFS MUHAMMAD GHIYAS-UD-DIN	Pakistan Muslim League (N)



Leader said:


>


Imran khan was also talking about a flat tax on *everyone* so by this logic, he was also an anti-poor politician. What do you think multiple sims are bought by the poor? and Real estate business is ran and dominated by the poor? Plus the proposed tax rate is 17% (1% increase). Please request PTI Propaganda Cells to do some research. They often end up with facepalm. But I guess Mureeden-e-Insaaf have become immune to faceplams recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> PP-133 (NAROWAL-II) ABU HAFS MUHAMMAD GHIYAS-UD-DIN	Pakistan Muslim League (N)



hmm..isnt he the one who protected the illegal constructions when the authorities came to bulldoze ?

anyway, hope is not rana sanaullah type 



hasnain0099 said:


> *Imran khan was also talking about a flat tax on everyone *so by this logic, he was also an anti-poor politician. What do you think multiple sims are bought by the poor? and Real estate business is ran and dominated by the poor? Plus the proposed tax rate is 17% (1% increase). Please request PTI Propaganda Cells to do some research. They often end up with facepalm. But I guess Mureeden-e-Insaaf have become immune to faceplams recently.



Lying or misinformed.

Imran always said we will tax the rich.


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> hmm..isnt he the one who protected the illegal constructions when the authorities came to bulldoze ?
> 
> anyway, hope is not rana sanaullah type
> 
> 
> 
> Lying or misinformed.
> 
> Imran always said we will tax the rich.


To bhai meray pls enlighten me which taxes PTI proposed which were *only rich specifc*? All Makhdooms, Tareens and Imran himself drew majority of their incomes from "tax-exempt" agricultural income. Pehlay ankhain khol kay apnay girayban main to jhanko.


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


>


This is PTI's official menifesto




Facepalm? neh?


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> To bhai meray pls enlighten me which taxes PTI proposed which were *only rich specifc*? All Makhdooms, Tareens and Imran himself drew majority of their incomes from "tax-exempt" agricultural income. Pehlay ankhain khol kay apnay girayban main to jhanko.



kabhi kuch parnay ki taraf bhi tawajo di hoti tou jahalat apkay moun say na tapak rahi hoti...


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> kabhi kuch parnay ki taraf bhi tawajo di hoti tou jahalat apkay moun say na tapak rahi hoti...


Either bring forth a proof that what I am saying is incorrect or confess that you guys have andha ietqad on Jameeat-e-Peeran-e Insaaf. Srf batain he kar saktay hain Mureeden-e-Insaaf


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## SBD-3

Interesting news 








Bahawalpur National Awami Party (BNAP) will vote for PML-N instead of PTI


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## iPhone

So this is what we have to look forward to On PDF for the next five years. Rants on supposed incompetence of the new government. Rants on any price increase On any utility or commodity. If PMLn and starts a project they will be criticized if they don't start a project it will be criticized. The guy hasn't even taken office yet and he's being criticized. It's going to be an endless rants galore on this forum for the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Daily Express News Story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> Daily Express News Story



A much needed step.

Hiring executives of Railways, PIA, OGDCL, OGRA, PTA etc through public ads and not through personal likes or dislikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SEAL

@nuclearpak can you please make this thread sticky ?


----------



## Jango

SEAL said:


> @nuclearpak can you please make this thread sticky ?



Political desks of all parties were recently un-stickyed...so you should contact @Awesome or @WebMaster.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

Ø´ÙÙØª ÙØ*ÙÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø§Ø±ÙÛÙÙÙ¹ ÛØ§Ø¤Ø³ Ù¾ÛÙÚÛ ØªÙ Ù ÙÛÚ¯ Ú©Û Ø§Ø±Ú©Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÛØ± Ø´ÛØ± Ú©Û ÙØ¹ - Video Dailymotion

These are some of the idiots that have been elected by the 'ba-shaoor' awam!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

SEAL said:


> Daily Express News Story



This is good. Meritocracy will put these institution on the right track.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Ø´ÙÙ&#8218;Øª Ù&#8230;Ø*Ù&#8230;Ù&#710;Ø¯ Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ù&#8222;Û&#338;Ù&#8230;Ù&#8224;Ù¹ ÛØ§Ø¤Ø³ Ù¾ÛÙ&#8224;Ú&#8224;Û&#8217; ØªÙ&#710; Ù&#8224; Ù&#8222;Û&#338;Ú¯ Ú©Û&#8217; Ø§Ø±Ú©Ø§Ù&#8224; Ù&#8224;Û&#8217; Ø´Û&#338;Ø± Ø´Û&#338;Ø± Ú©Û&#8217; Ù&#8224;Ø¹ - Video Dailymotion
> 
> These are some of the idiots that have been elected by the 'ba-shaoor' awam!



Can be visitors too but bohat ****** thay


----------



## SBD-3

Wysy inki shakon aur kapron se he lag raha tha key yeh "kan tuttay" thay aur shafqat mahmood ke lenay kay chakkar main thay.


----------



## Edevelop

Prime Minister of Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif chairs Energy Conference. Chief Minister Punjab Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif, Senator Ishaq Dar, Ch. Nisar Ali Khan, Shahid Khaqaan Abbassi and others are also present.

PMLN is committed to resolving the energy crisis for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Pandora

nuclearpak said:


> Ø´ÙÙ&#8218;Øª Ù&#8230;Ø*Ù&#8230;Ù&#710;Ø¯ Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ù&#8222;Û&#338;Ù&#8230;Ù&#8224;Ù¹ ÛØ§Ø¤Ø³ Ù¾ÛÙ&#8224;Ú&#8224;Û&#8217; ØªÙ&#710; Ù&#8224; Ù&#8222;Û&#338;Ú¯ Ú©Û&#8217; Ø§Ø±Ú©Ø§Ù&#8224; Ù&#8224;Û&#8217; Ø´Û&#338;Ø± Ø´Û&#338;Ø± Ú©Û&#8217; Ù&#8224;Ø¹ - Video Dailymotion
> 
> These are some of the idiots that have been elected by the 'ba-shaoor' awam!



Never underestimate power of idiots in large numbers.


----------



## Pandora

hasnain0099 said:


> Posted from Facebook.



What kafayatshari? Even Hanif Abbasi once came to Parliament on a motorbike but only once. This is all dramabazi.


----------



## Leader

smuhs1 said:


> What kafayatshari? Even Hanif Abbasi once came to Parliament on a motorbike but only once. This is all dramabazi.



he is fraud molvi. he stopped illegal property demolishing by lying ahead of the bulldozers... and the bike he came on had no number plate.






this is the second press release from nawaz sharif... the mature nawaz sharif in action ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


>


The witholding tax paid on mobile services is refundable. But one needs to be a registered tax payer for that


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> The witholding tax paid on mobile services is refundable. But one needs to be a registered tax payer for that



withholding tax on mobile cards? is that what this tax is called ? I mean seriously?

any breakdown of the tax please?


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> withholding tax on mobile cards? is that what this tax is called ? I mean seriously?
> 
> any breakdown of the tax please?



There are two types of tax.
1-Withholding tax which is deducted from the balance at the purchase of card (e.g if you get 84 out of 100 card 16 is withholding tax)
2-Sales tax which is deducted as you use up the balance.
The first part is refundable provided you produce the tax statement from the mobile company and are a registered tax payer.


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> There are two types of tax.
> 1-Withholding tax which is deducted from the balance at the purchase of card (e.g if you get 84 out of 100 card 16 is withholding tax)
> 2-Sales tax which is deducted as you use up the balance.
> The first part is refundable provided you produce the tax statement from the mobile company and are a registered tax payer.



I am, whats the procedure and do we have to get reimbursement on each card within some time frame of using that card or can do it collectively at the end of the year ?


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=578730738844302


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> There are two types of tax.
> 1-Withholding tax which is deducted from the balance at the purchase of card (e.g if you get 84 out of 100 card 16 is withholding tax)
> 
> The first part is refundable provided you produce the tax statement from the mobile company and are a registered tax payer.



Can you explain this more...so we can get those 16 rupees back?


----------



## SEAL

Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif appoints Aftab Sultan, an officer of impeccable integrity, as Director-General Intelligence Bureau.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## aks18

yesterday media highlighted MPA's of punjab assemblies are not taking any protocols and PML N is going to end VIP culture from yesterday just Bull SH*t i my self stuck in traffic jam at Mall road just cz of these Clowns bc 



Leader said:


> &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1594;&#1740;&#1575;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1740;&#1606; &#1581;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1615;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1580; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1746; &#1748; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1705;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740; &#1570;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;
> 
> 
> who is he and which constituency or area?




Check out his number plate lol MPA

if we wrote such word replacing number plate we will get a Challan of 500 rupee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> I am, whats the procedure and do we have to get reimbursement on each card within some time frame of using that card or can do it collectively at the end of the year ?


Just go to your nearest frenchise and ask them to provide you with the tax certificate. They will assist you on that. If you're a u-fone customer, just register your number on their website and you can enjoy access to tax certificate. 
Moreover, If you have profit bearing bank accounts you can also collect a similar statement. You can also claim the witholding tax paid on your vehicle taxes on producing the tax payment challan. Moreover, you can also avail 10% of your tax paid back by investing a specific amount with a mutual fund (Now restriction of 2 years of investment has been put in place). If you're an employee, just contact your HR department for further guidance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

aks18 said:


> yesterday media highlighted MPA's of punjab assemblies are not taking any protocols and PML N is going to end VIP culture from yesterday just Bull SH*t i my self stuck in traffic jam at Mall road just cz of these Clowns bc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out his number plate lol MPA
> 
> if we wrote such word replacing number plate we will get a Challan of 500 rupee



bay-sharmi ki koe had nai...



hasnain0099 said:


> Just go to your nearest frenchise and ask them to provide you with the tax certificate. They will assist you on that. If you're a u-fone customer, just register your number on their website and you can enjoy access to tax certificate.
> Moreover, If you have profit bearing bank accounts you can also collect a similar statement. You can also claim the witholding tax paid on your vehicle taxes on producing the tax payment challan. Moreover, you can also avail 10% of your tax paid back by investing a specific amount with a mutual fund (Now restriction of 2 years of investment has been put in place). If you're an employee, just contact your HR department for further guidance.



thanks alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tweet @ HamidMirGEO

Zahid Hamid Was Federal Minister in 2006 and Kh Saad Rafique declared him dacoit in Capital Talk today Zahid Hamid became Minister of PML-N

Traitor Hamid Mir


----------



## Jango

Didn't Nawaz Sharif say that Oil ministry and Power ministry will be joined?

Secondly, he said that people relevant to the field and technical people will be made ministers, Ahsan Iqbal was thought to be the Power Minister, Lt Gen Qadir Baloch interior and so on...but Khwaja Asif a economist gets the Power, Ahsan Iqbal is Foreign? Ch Nisar gets interior, Saad rafique gets railway...so much for the technical people being given ministries!


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Didn't Nawaz Sharif say that Oil ministry and Power ministry will be joined?
> 
> Secondly, he said that people relevant to the field and technical people will be made ministers, Ahsan Iqbal was thought to be the Power Minister, Lt Gen Qadir Baloch interior and so on...but Khwaja Asif a economist gets the Power, Ahsan Iqbal is Foreign? Ch Nisar gets interior, Saad rafique gets railway...so much for the technical people being given ministries!


1-Ahsan Iqbal also the planning coordinator in PML-N's previous government. He also developed a plan for goals till 2020 in 1997. His passion for education and planning led him to this post.
2-Khurram dastagir was also amongst the candidates for ministry of Power since he has an engineering background but now he is expected to have another important task. 
3- Khwaja Saad rafique was specifically selected for railways because of the presence of stong unions and his abilities to handle them. 
4- Chaudry Nisar was initally thought to be assigned the petro ministry but now I guess Khurram Dastagir will head that portfolio.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> 1-Ahsan Iqbal also the planning coordinator in PML-N's previous government. He also developed a plan for goals till 2020 in 1997. His passion for education and planning led him to this post.
> 2-Khurram dastagir was also amongst the candidates for ministry of Power since he has an engineering background but now he is expected to have another important task.
> 3- Khwaja Saad rafique was specifically selected for railways because of the presence of stong unions and his abilities to handle them.
> 4- Chaudry Nisar was initally thought to be assigned the petro ministry but now I guess Khurram Dastagir will head that portfolio.



Nah, Petro is to some other person (can't remember his name).


----------



## W.11




----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Nah, Petro is to some other person (can't remember his name).



Shahid Khaqan Abbasi ( i personally know him  )


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1588;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748;

&#1575;&#1576; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1670;&#1604;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1604;&#1614;&#1575; &#1581;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1575; &#1602;&#1615;&#1608;&#1614;&#1617;&#1577;&#1614; &#1575;&#1616;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575; &#1576;&#1616;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Interesting Stance, No taxes.


----------



## Jango

None of your images are visible hasnain.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> None of your images are visible hasnain.


These are taken from news papers. Just push the qoute button to get the links of news.Copy it, paste it in explorer. They are visible to me, might be some blockade from server on your side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Lahore !





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151613356482510

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> None of your images are visible hasnain.



are they only visible to Nooras ??? bcz I can see them


----------



## SEAL




----------



## Leader




----------



## Tiger Awan

cb4 said:


> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Lahore !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151613356482510



Watch the end of video and check how common cars are trying to get into the way of security cars and not allowing them to enter the building  Lahori bhi na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Lahore !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151613356482510



Jab agay peechay 20 gariyan hon to traffic waisay hi side pay ho jati hai!

It's is a good omen nonetheless...much better than Gilani's extravagance...PTI pressure working!



Tiger Awan said:


> Watch the end of video and check how common cars are trying to get into the way of security cars and not allowing them to enter the building  Lahori bhi na



They aren't civilians, they are the protocol officers and all the folks related with the convoy. 

See the green number plates.


----------



## SBD-3

Punjab budget statistics year 2012-13
Total Recepits 781 Billion
Total Expenditures 783 Billion 
Budget Deficit 2 Billion 
Details of Expenditures

1-Provincial annual development plan of Rs.210 Billion 
broadly divided into:
I. Social sector: Rs.86.4 billion
ii. Infrastructure development: Rs.62.9 billion
iii. Special programmes: Rs.35.5 billion
iv. Productive sector: Rs.8.6 billion
v. Services sector: Rs.11.1 billion
vi. Environment, culture, Auqaaf and human rights: 
Rs.5.4 billion

2- Provincial current expenditure of Rs.216 billion
i. General administration: Rs.23 billion
ii. Public order and safety: Rs.82 billion
iii. Agriculture, Irrigation, Forestry and Fishing: 23 
billion
iv. Mining, Construction, Transport, Housing, 
Culture and Religion: Rs.20 billion
v. Health: Rs.36 billion
vi. Education: Rs.31 billion

3-Health budget from provincial and district budgets was estimated at around Rs.84 billion (10.7% of total 
budget). 
4-Education budget from provincial and district budgets was estimated at around Rs.195 billion (25% of total budget)
5- Expenditure on promoting agriculture was expected to expand its budget by a 67% to Rs.78 billion, (10% of total Budget).
6-Spending on highways and bridgways in province would amount to Rs.110 billion (14% of the total budget.)
http://www.pildat.org/publications/...013-ABriefforPAPStandingCommitteeonHealth.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> Jab agay peechay 20 gariyan hon to traffic waisay hi side pay ho jati hai!
> 
> It's is a good omen nonetheless...much better than Gilani's extravagance...PTI pressure working!
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't civilians, they are the protocol officers and all the folks related with the convoy.
> 
> See the green number plates.



oh just checked it yeah Green plates.


Pmln never make such things public but NS paid all his expenses in last 2 terms too ( like Kitchen staff etc ) and SS even paid for his foreign visits. Only when Pmlq MPA asked for the information in assembly it was made public that SS paid for those visits.


But If you want to live in your own world its up to you


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Punjab budget statistics year 2012-13
> Total Recepits 781 Billion
> Total Expenditures 783 Billion
> Budget Deficit 2 Billion
> Details of Expenditures
> 
> 1-Provincial annual development plan of Rs.210 Billion
> broadly divided into:
> *I. Social sector: Rs.86.4 billion
> *ii. Infrastructure development: Rs.62.9 billion
> iii. Special programmes: Rs.35.5 billion
> iv. Productive sector: Rs.8.6 billion
> v. Services sector: Rs.11.1 billion
> vi. Environment, culture, Auqaaf and human rights:
> Rs.5.4 billion
> 
> 2- Provincial current expenditure of Rs.216 billion
> i. General administration: Rs.23 billion
> ii. Public order and safety: Rs.82 billion
> iii. Agriculture, Irrigation, Forestry and Fishing: 23
> billion
> iv. Mining, Construction, Transport, Housing,
> Culture and Religion: Rs.20 billion
> v. Health: Rs.36 billion
> vi. Education: Rs.31 billion
> 
> 3-Health budget from provincial and district budgets was estimated at around Rs.84 billion (10.7% of total
> budget).
> 4-Education budget from provincial and district budgets was estimated at around Rs.195 billion (25% of total budget)
> 5- Expenditure on promoting agriculture was expected to expand its budget by a 67% to Rs.78 billion, (10% of total Budget).
> 6-Spending on highways and bridgways in province would amount to Rs.110 billion (14% of the total budget.)
> http://www.pildat.org/publications/...013-ABriefforPAPStandingCommitteeonHealth.pdf



I think its social sector budget not just health


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> I think its social sector budget not just health


Just look into the breakdown of current expenditures, there is also a head of current expenditures on health. The later actually adds up both current as well as development expenditure specifically on health sector.


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Just look into the breakdown of current expenditures, there is also a head of current expenditures on health. The later actually adds up both current as well as development expenditure specifically on health sector.



it doesnot make sense to me


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> it doesnot make sense to me


Read the report, it will start to make sense. Thats why I have mentioned the link below.....


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Read the report, it will start to make sense. Thats why I have mentioned the link below.....



it has the most pathetic font. chalo hopefully you are right.


----------



## Edevelop

Right after taking oath as Chief Minister Punjab, CM Shahbaz Sharif presided over a meeting to review the situation in the wake of measles outbreak in the province and the measures to be taken by the government to control the disease.
CM has approved an action plan for protecting children against measles and a vigorous campaign against the disease on a war footing like he did against Dengue in his last term. A 3-member committee is formed to probe into delay in anti-measles drive and present the report to CM Shahbaz Sharif within 48 hours. CM has also ordered provision of best treatment facilities at hospitals.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> it has the most *pathetic font*. chalo hopefully you are right.


And this is the whole thing you could guess.......Bravo!


----------



## Edevelop

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548955661809711

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Assesment of PML-N cabinet by Apas ke baat
[video]http://www.awaztoday.com/News-Talk-Shows/39111/Aapas-Ki-Baat-8th-June-2013.aspx[/video]


----------



## Edevelop

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152898645565704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> And this is the whole thing you could guess.......Bravo!



oh bhai mujhay pata hai tu bhando kay shehar say hai or bhand hi hoga... and it wasnt a hard guess


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> oh bhai mujhay pata hai tu bhando kay shehar say hai or bhand hi hoga... and it wasnt a hard guess


Tum to Jaddah se ho na


----------



## Edevelop

*Shahid Khakan Abbasi of PMLN refuses to take any salary or benefits from Government. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Tiger Awan said:


> oh just checked it yeah Green plates.
> 
> 
> Pmln never make such things public but NS paid all his expenses in last 2 terms too ( like Kitchen staff etc ) and SS even paid for his foreign visits. Only when Pmlq MPA asked for the information in assembly it was made public that SS paid for those visits.
> 
> 
> But If you want to live in your own world its up to you



Did Nawaz paid for the PAF VIP transport aircraft too?


----------



## Tiger Awan

mafiya said:


> Did Nawaz paid for the PAF VIP transport aircraft too?



Possibility is Yes, he is known for such things. He has already ordered his staff to keep a proper check and balance about the petrol consumption of PM house + he has brought his own Kitchen staff and will be paid from his own pocket. His brother pay for all his visits abroad so paying for his VIP transport is very much possible


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Tiger Awan said:


> Possibility is Yes, he is known for such things. He has already ordered his staff to keep a proper check and balance about the petrol consumption of PM house + he has brought his own Kitchen staff and will be paid from his own pocket. His brother pay for all his visits abroad so paying for his VIP transport is very much possible



any link? because i can't trust his word after what he done and said pre and post election


----------



## Tiger Awan

mafiya said:


> any link? because i can't trust his word after what he done and said pre and post election




I said its a possibility that he has paid for the petrol of plane. for other things here is the link

Charity begins at home: PM shelves frivolous spending &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## F.O.X

cb4 said:


>



What a Lucky Guy .. i seems photographer was Waiting for him , when he will start cleaning .... 

Pathetic stunts for photo session .


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> any link? because i can't trust his word after what he done and said pre and post election


It is not the first time. He has been using chartered plane when he wasn't the PM. If you can spend your own money, that shouldn't be a problem
Nawaz Sharif


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



The ad is supposedly for Punjab, but 5 out of 6 buildings are of Lahore! Correct me if I am wrong here with those 2 towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> The ad is supposedly for Punjab, but 5 out of 6 buildings is of Lahore! Correct me if I am wrong here with those 2 towers.


Of couse, one is PITB tower (the taller one), don't know about the other one. The point is that these people are going to head provincial government departments, not the lahore metropolitan committees.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Of couse, one is PITB tower (the taller one), don't know about the other one. The point is that these people are going to head provincial government departments, not the lahore metropolitan committees.



Yup, so give due representation to the other cities as well. I am sure Sialkot, Gujranwala, Bahawalpur, Pindi have enough monuments to warrant a place here...don't you think?

This was one of the major criticisms of the previous N league government, they don't think outside Lahore.

This is something I am discussing in another thread, the failures database one.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Yup, so give due representation to the other cities as well. *I am sure Sialkot, Gujranwala, Bahawalpur, Pindi have enough monuments to warrant a place here...don't you think?*
> 
> This was one of the major criticisms of the previous N league government, they don't think outside Lahore.
> 
> This is something I am discussing in another thread, the failures database one.


Uss banday se bohat bari galti hogaye hay Faisalabad ka ghanta ghar hona chehyay tha, I agree


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Uss banday se bohat bari galti hogaye hay Faisalabad ka ghanta ghar hona chehyay tha, I agree



Yup, that is an iconic place. 

COming back to the purpose of the ad, it follows on the heels of the federal position ads for PIA etc...a good initiative, got to admit. 

BUt it also raises a question, the previous government was also on N league, so didn't they appoint good people back then in Punjab that they are giving ads now for honest people?

For federal organisations, it makes sense since PPP stuffed it with their jiyalas and all, but wasn't Punjab hiring people only on merit since 2008?


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Yup, that is an iconic place.
> 
> COming back to the purpose of the ad, it follows on the heels of the federal position ads for PIA etc...a good initiative, got to admit.
> 
> BUt it also raises a question, the previous government was also on N league, so didn't they appoint good people back then in Punjab that they are giving ads now for honest people?
> 
> For federal organisations, it makes sense since PPP stuffed it with their jiyalas and all, but wasn't Punjab hiring people only on merit since 2008?


To name a few
1-Dr.Miftah Ismail was brought by SS to head punjab investment board
2-Umer saif was invited by SS to develop PITB
He had close interaction and was always in talent hunt. For example he had reached out to Dr.Asim Khawaja (current faculty in harvard university). Even Asad Umar had very good relationships with SS. 14 Ministries were held by himself because 1)Austerity 2)Lack of suitable candidates. He was the one who groomed Mr Kamran Michel by entrusting him with ministry of finance and now he heads off to national ministry. So suffice to say that he still needs good people to work in his team because 1) Some of his good team members are already taken away by NS 2)Our political system is still full with imperfections and would take time to correct itself.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> To name a few
> 1-Dr.Miftah Ismail was brought by SS to head punjab investment board
> 2-Umer saif was invited by SS to develop PITB
> He had close interaction and was always in talent hunt. For example he had reached out to Dr.Asim Khawaja (current faculty in harvard university). Even Asad Umar had very good relationships with SS. 14 Ministries were held by himself because 1)Austerity 2)Lack of suitable candidates. He was the one who groomed Mr Kamran Michel by entrusting him with ministry of finance and now he heads off to national ministry. So suffice to say that he still needs good people to work in his team because 1) Some of his good team members are already taken away by NS 2)Our political system is still full with imperfections and would take time to correct itself.



Fair enough...

Even though I disagree with him holding 14 ministries.


----------



## SBD-3

Experiences of Umar Saif while working in Punjab Government


> My year with the government
> By Dr Umar SaifPublished: March 30, 2013
> Moving back to Pakistan from MIT to work at LUMS was a difficult decision, but nothing compared with the decision to take up a position in the government during my sabbatical year from LUMS.
> 
> In my years in Pakistan, and while living abroad, &#8216;government&#8217; in Pakistan embodied everything dysfunctional, corrupt and inefficient. In fact, the first time someone mentioned the prospect of a stint in the government a couple of years ago, my instinctive reaction was &#8220;God forbid&#8221;.
> 
> _*How did I end up taking the position of chairman of the Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB), heading all public sector IT projects in the province? It started with a call on my cell phone shortly after I received the MIT TR35 award, given to the top 35 young innovators in the world. &#8220;I am Shahbaz Sharif, chief minister of Punjab,&#8221; spoke the person on the other end of the phone. &#8220;I just heard about your brilliant work and the honour and prestige you have brought for Pakistan. I would like to meet and congratulate you in person.&#8221; A little startled, I hesitantly agreed.*_
> 
> *A couple of months later, I was finally persuaded to accept a government position. The chief minister has a steely resolve and follows up relentlessly. In my one year with the government, I have received BBM messages from him from 2 am to 6 am and at all other times. What time he actually sleeps, I have not been able to figure out.
> *
> There are many things I learned during my time with the government. Above all, I am convinced that our system, largely a remnant of the Raj, is hurting more than helping. The structure of the government, rules of business, interfaces between institutions, funding and monitoring of projects, all need a serious revamp. There is a significant disconnect between the salary, workload and responsibility of the bureaucracy. M*any functions of the government need to be spun off into organisations run by specialists from the private sector.*
> 
> _*Repeated changes in government, followed by ruthless periods of accountability, has made everyone decision-shy. No one wants to associate with a project of any significance, because of fear of targeted accountability in case of an adversarial government change. Often successful careers are built by stopping or evading a project, rather than actively contributing to something that may become successful, and hence, prone to political opposition.*_
> 
> The political uncertainty erodes the writ of the government. Institutional reform inevitably takes many years of sustained effort and most dysfunctional organisations have simply learned to outlive abortive political regimes. I was tasked by the chief minister to help reform and automate the Boards of Intermediate and Secondary Education. While we successfully revamped the entire exam system in this last year, I have been told many times to my face that they are simply waiting for the government to change before they go back to their old habits.
> 
> My time with the government further reinforced my view that technology can indeed be a powerful enabler for reform. Even with a simple intervention like the use of smartphones for monitoring field workers, performance of government departments can be improved manifold. We coordinated the entire dengue campaign in Punjab with smartphones, used by more than 17 departments. The fieldworkers reported close to 45,000 geotagged activities to prevent the dengue epidemic in 2012. Through technology, we could track and record this stellar performance of the government.
> There is a need to systematically build the capacity of second-tier political leadership. If democracy has to flourish in this country, politicians would need to be professionally more competent than both the civil and military bureaucracy. People like me would also hope that Pakistan may one day move from a constituency-based politics to one where national policy, governance and performance win elections. The volume and pace of development work in Punjab is a step in that direction.
> As I look back at my year in the government, I have collected many bittersweet memories. The Metro Bus System was built in 11 months &#8212; so it can be done. Still, in my time in the government, I saw many projects delivered on unreal timelines. The set of bureaucrats and politicians that worked on key projects with the chief minister regularly worked 18-hour days, often up against onerous government processes and an unforgiving media glare. We did avert another dengue epidemic in 2012 and our smartphone-based monitoring framework is now becoming the de facto standard for monitoring in other government departments. The exam system of matriculation and intermediate students was successfully revamped. Through our anti-corruption citizen feedback model, we have reached over 1.3 million citizens and taken scores of punitive actions against reports of corruption. The Arfa Software Technology Park is now a successful enterprise, complete with one of the first full-service IT start-up incubators in Pakistan. Our IT university is up and running, with focus on research and entrepreneurship and promise to become the IIT of Pakistan.
> Still, much needs to be done. We need to rethink and revamp the system, focus on governance and performance and hope for a stable, mature democratic set-up.
> Published in The Express Tribune, March 31st, 2013.
> My year with the government &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> To name a few
> 1-Dr.Miftah Ismail was brought by SS to head punjab investment board
> 2-Umer saif was invited by SS to develop PITB
> He had close interaction and was always in talent hunt. For example he had reached out to Dr.Asim Khawaja (current faculty in harvard university). Even Asad Umar had very good relationships with SS. 14 Ministries were held by himself because 1)Austerity 2)Lack of suitable candidates. He was the one who groomed Mr Kamran Michel by entrusting him with ministry of finance and now he heads off to national ministry. So suffice to say that he still needs good people to work in his team because 1) Some of his good team members are already taken away by NS 2)Our political system is still full with imperfections and would take time to correct itself.



I agree both persons done a good job, i often visit Arfa Kareem tech park, Dil khush ho jata hai. Why Miftah Ismail wasn't brought in to federal cabinet. ?

If you heard about a competition plane 9 incubator. Umer saif is heading this program and they are giving a platform to young entrepreneurs to launch their business ideas they gave during selection stage by funding them, giving them offices in Arfa karim tech park and funding them for 6 months, if they produce tangible results they would further fund them and would help them in expansion of their business

A group of friends selected in this competition


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> I agree both persons done a good job, I regularly visit PITB, Dil khush ho jata hai. Why Miftah Ismail wasn't brought in to federal cabinet. ?


Because that would have further shortened SS's team. Probably as the new members join his team, he may free Dr.Miftah for senate. But I am not sure, Because I suspect Miftah and Zubair would be working alongside Slaman Shahbaz in performance monitoring cell.


----------



## Edevelop

*Interior minister of Pakistan Chaudry Nisar Ali Khan went to take his oath without any protocol. He drove the car himself and has shown austerity. Pakistan Muslim League (N) has made it very clear that the government would significantly reduce its expenditures.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> The ad is supposedly for Punjab, but 5 out of 6 buildings are of Lahore! Correct me if I am wrong here with those 2 towers.



And more interestingly both new buildings aren't projects of PML-N while rest of 4 are historic buildings. The IT tower aka Arfah Kareen Tower, was project of Mushy / Pervez Elahi.. 



cb4 said:


> *Interior minister of Pakistan Chaudry Nisar Ali Khan went to take his oath without any protocol. He drove the car himself and has shown austerity. Pakistan Muslim League (N) has made it very clear that the government would significantly reduce its expenditures.*



Masters of toppi drama.. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=581786128533364





Abi to bohat kuch karain ge ye cartoons, bara kuch karwae gi PTI inn se.. Lots of copy, paste gonna happen following foot steps of KPK govt..  This clown was opposition leader for five years, and retained all the protocol, never thought of this simplicity before?


----------



## Edevelop

*Vigilance cell to be established for stopping corruption, theft in PR: Saad Rafique*

ISLAMABAD, (SANA): Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Muhammad Saad Rafique has warned the Railway officers to correct their direction. He said that written reply would be summoned from the concerned authorities in case of delay in arrival and departure of any train. He said that vigilance cell would be established for stopping corruption and theft in Pakistan Railways.

Talking to media after Railway briefing here on Saturday, Saad Rafique said that every possible measure will be taken to improve the performance of Pakistan Railways and maximum facilities would be provided to the commuters. 

Khawaja Saad Rafique said that Pakistan Railways will be made a successful entity in accordance with the vision of Prime Minister Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif. 

He said that steps will also be taken to overcome losses of the national institution. He said that people would be well-informed of the performance of Pakistan railways. No one would be allowed to repeat the past and every one would have to show performance.

He announced to restore Vigilance Cell in Railways for improving its performance and said that services of agencies and Army personnel will be hired for this purpose. 

Saad Rafique said that there would be no favourite ones in the ministry and no decisions would be made on the basis of likes and dislikes, adding that steps would be taken in transparent manner.

Vigilance cell to be established for stopping corruption, theft in PR: Saad Rafique

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

I don't like the cabinet of PML-N, same old parasites.

Anyhow, some positive highlights:


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


>



tariq fatimi tou giya... I mean isko ab pmln nay koe office nahi dena, advisory bhi nahi deni....


----------



## Edevelop

*Khawaja Saad Rafique Railway Minister at job right away *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=637943852900709

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

haraamkhori hi haraam khori

sharam magar tumhe nahi aate


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> haraamkhori hi haraam khori
> 
> sharam magar tumhe nahi aate


Agar English samagh main aati hay to "PM house route aur surroundings" ka kaya matlab hota hy????



Leader said:


> tariq fatimi tou giya... I mean isko ab pmln nay koe office nahi dena, advisory bhi nahi deni....


Ab yeh nara choor do ek bahadur aadmi, hashmi, hashmi aur yeh nara lagao ek bahadur aadmi, fatmi, fatmi.


----------



## Edevelop

W.11 said:


> haraamkhori hi haraam khori
> 
> sharam magar tumhe nahi aate



This was cancelled on PM's request !


----------



## Edevelop

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151621133817510

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> haraamkhori hi haraam khori
> 
> sharam magar tumhe nahi aate


Not required: Enroute to PM house, no beautification needed
ISLAMABAD: 
The roads leading to the house of Pakistan&#8217;s Prime Minister need no beautification.
Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif issued directions on Monday to cancel a tender issued by Capital Development Authority (CDA) for beautification of roads leading to the Prime Minister&#8217;s House, according to a statement issued by the Prime Minister (PM) Secretariat.
The tender was issued during the previous government for &#8220;Improvement of PM House Route and Surroundings,&#8221; according to the tender notice issued by the CDA.
CDA spokesperson Malik Saleem said the tender was cancelled immediately after instructions were received from the PM&#8217;s office.
He said that the tender was for seasonal beautification of the route to Prime Minister&#8217;s house, which involves regular work such as change of grass on the median and seasonal upkeep of the flower beds.
&#8220;It is a routine tender and it is in no way linked with the new prime minister assuming office,&#8221; Saleem said.
The tender was first issued in April during the caretakers, he said, but due to &#8220;some reasons,&#8221; it was going to be re-opened on June 19. Saleem did not give an exact reason for the re-tendering.
According to the CDA tender notice, the estimated cost of the beautification tender was Rs1.96 million.
The release stated that Sharif&#8217;s decision was &#8220;in view of his government&#8217;s policy of judicious use of public resources.&#8221;
Published in The Express Tribune, June 11th, 2013.
Not required: Enroute to PM house, no beautification needed &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Harkatain of PTIROLLS earning acclamation from across the board


----------



## SEAL

Ù¾Û Ø§ÛÙ ÛØ§ÙØ³ Ú©Û Ø·Ø±Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙÛÙØ§ÙÛ Ø³ÚÚ© Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ø§ Ù¹ÛÙÚØ± ÙÙØ§Ø² Ø´Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Û ÛØ¯Ø§ÛØª Ù¾Ø± ÙÙØ³ÙØ®


----------



## Jango

BTW, Jinnah avenue is the road leading from F-10 Markaz all the way to Blue Area and then PM house, and it is heavily used by common traffic. The lane markings there are horrible though!

Instead of doing projects on these 2 areas, CDA should start doing something about the reducing greenery in Islamabad. Now it is getting more and more dirtier with each passing year, the grass is also getting more wild. Shrubs are everywhere. Green belts are not taken care of.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> BTW, Jinnah avenue is the road leading from F-10 Markaz all the way to Blue Area and then PM house, and it is heavily used by common traffic. The lane markings there are horrible though!
> 
> Instead of doing projects on these 2 areas, CDA should start doing something about the reducing greenery in Islamabad. Now it is getting more and more dirtier with each passing year, the grass is also getting more wild. Shrubs are everywhere. Green belts are not taken care of.


Because more and more of Islamabad's land is being used for residential purposes. Islamabad has started to consume the agricultural lands in surrounding villages. It should be stopped and no more residential schemes should be allowed in cities which have expanded or reached a certain population thresh hold.(Karachi,Lahore,Islamabad,Faisalabad etc) rather plan and develop new cities.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Because more and more of Islamabad's land is being used for residential purposes. Islamabad has started to consume the agricultural lands in surrounding villages. It should be stopped and no more residential schemes should be allowed in cities which have expanded or reached a certain population thresh hold.(Karachi,Lahore,Islamabad,Faisalabad etc) rather plan and develop new cities.



That is about the suburbs of Islamabad, I am talking about the central places. Green belt on G-10 and F-10 sectors is horrible of late. Shrubs are growing, wild grass and all. 

Just get it organized...proper cutting of grass, some setting here and there, small basic stuff.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



He should understand why they people do it .... btw saleem safi is very baised .. i was just going through a video

Saleem Safi HATRED against PTI [Must Watch] | Tune.pk


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> He should understand why they people do it .... btw saleem safi is very baised .. i was just going through a video
> 
> Saleem Safi HATRED against PTI [Must Watch] | Tune.pk


Dont give me that bullshit! I have personally seen the tweets from Saleemsafigeo and saleemsafi1 and the PTI propoganda cells even accused nawaz shareef for using Indian funds. PTI has become a mob, not a party anymore. Jo koe haq main likhay woh ballay ballay, jo koe khilaf chalay jai to woh bik gaya. Grow up Pakistan Twinkeltwinkel Initiative


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Dont give me that bullshit! I have personally seen the tweets from Saleemsafigeo and saleemsafi1 and the PTI propoganda cells even accused nawaz shareef for using Indian funds. PTI has become a mob, not a party anymore. Jo koe haq main likhay woh ballay ballay, jo koe khilaf chalay jai to woh bik gaya. Grow up Pakistan Twinkeltwinkel Initiative



Why are you equating PTI supporters (some maybe 16 year old) to the official PTI party?

Agr koi PTI official page koi baat karay tab bolo, if a N supporter does some stupid things, you won't say that it was N league doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Dont give me that bullshit! I have personally seen the tweets from Saleemsafigeo and saleemsafi1 and the PTI propoganda cells even accused nawaz shareef for using Indian funds. PTI has become a mob, not a party anymore. Jo koe haq main likhay woh ballay ballay, jo koe khilaf chalay jai to woh bik gaya. Grow up Pakistan Twinkeltwinkel Initiative



PTI dnt have facebook cell ..they dont need any ..every where there is educated class PTI is popular there ... Noon on the other hand when they realized that noone support them on soical media they made their media cell ....


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> *PTI dnt have facebook cell* ..they dont need any ..every where there is educated class PTI is popular there ... Noon on the other hand when they realized that noone support them on soical media they made their media cell ....


  how cute!



nuclearpak said:


> Why are you equating PTI supporters (some maybe 16 year old) to the official PTI party?
> 
> Agr koi PTI official page koi baat karay tab bolo, if a N supporter does some stupid things, you won't say that it was N league doing it.


But PTI supporters have become "Shah se ziada Shah key wafadar". They are still living in the eve of 11th may, dismayed,disappointed, dismantled.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> But PTI supporters have become "Shah se ziada Shah key wafadar". They are still living in the eve of 11th may, dismayed,disappointed, dismantled.



There are many more PTI supported than the few hundred you see on your social media circle.

Let's stop equating a random guy to PTI's official policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> how cute!
> 
> 
> But PTI supporters have become "Shah se ziada Shah key wafadar". They are still living in the eve of 11th may, dismayed,disappointed, dismantled.



thanks you 

I second you.. Most of the upper middle class, lower middle classes mostly dont vote ... This time they did ..they are disappointed ... Imran khan is a passion for millions ... People mocking imran khan is mocking their passion ... but i knw PML N supporters will be embarrassed like befor e 11 may in few months .. this is their honey moon periods ... Let them enjoy for a while, discourage PTI supporters but I knw that Bicho k fitrat nhie badalti ... they are already backing out of their promises ... last time our naive people gave benift of doubt that PML N has no part in what they are suffering now .. This time they will be exposed .


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> There are many more PTI supported than the few hundred you see on your social media circle.
> 
> Let's stop equating a random guy to PTI's official policy.



Random by definition is an event that occurs exogenous and rarely, thus not considered with importance. If we have a flurry of focus upon it, it never remains random


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=404139699698851





Very recent past of Nawaz Sharif, they are going to change Pakistan when they didn't change sh!t about themselves..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

cb4 said:


>



anjum aqeel aur Efidrine abbasi se dosti katam kar di ha miyaan saab ne ???


----------



## Edevelop

*Shahbaz Sharif travels on Metro Bus with Cabinet*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Power politics: Punjab ex-governor may join PML-N
LAHORE: Pakistan Muslim League- Nawaz (PML-N) is in talks with the former governor of Punjab Makhdoom Ahmed Mehmood to join the N-League, and if he does so, PPP will lose its two National Assembly seats from Punjab, The Express Tribune has learnt.
PPP had bagged only two NA seats out of total 148 NA seats of Punjab with the blessing of Mehmood. PPP candidate Khawaja Ghulam Rasool Koreja was returned from NA 192 and Makhdom Syed Mustafa Mehmood, son of Ahmed Mehmood, won the NA 195 seat.
According to PML-N sources, Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif approached Mehmood a few days ago and discussed Mehmood&#8217;s political future. Sources said that Mehmood regretted his decision of joining PPP and blamed his cousin former prime minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani for coaxing him to abandon PML-F and join the party.
They said Shahbaz and Mehmood were very old friends. They used to enjoy swimming at Mehmood&#8217;s home in Model Town. Mehmood had once helped Shahbaz Sharif in securing victory from Rahim Yar Khan in one of the general elections. Shahbaz in his previous term with the help of Mehmood had launched the idea of Bahawalpur province in order to counter PPP&#8217;s South Punjab slogans. But later Mehmood joined PPP and helped the party win two seats from RY Khan.
Mehmood, Sharif talks agenda
Talks between Mehmood and Shahbaz are in a decisive stage, sources said. Mehmood will ask his son and Koreja to resign from their seats and to get re-elected on PML-N ticket in the by-election. He would work with Shahbaz in Punjab while his son Mustafa Mehmood would work in the centre with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.
The issue right now is tickets, sources said. The N-League is willing to give ticket to Mehmood&#8217;s son, but he also wants ticket for Koreja instead of PML-N&#8217;s defeated candidate Makhdom Ahmed Anwar.
PML-N&#8217;s officials said that Nawaz would accept Mehmood&#8217;s condition in order to uproot PPP from Punjab.
They said PPP in the previous term had claimed that it was the party of federation and PML-N was limited to Punjab.
Zardari wants Mehmood to stay
According to PPP sources, President Asif Ali Zardari when heard Mehmood&#8217;s talks with Shahbaz, floated the news that he had accepted the resignation of Punjab governor in order to pressurise him. The president did not want Mehmood to join PML-N.
Though Mehmood had resigned as governor on May 12 the president had not accepted it, sources said.

Contrary to reports party sources claimed that actually President Zardari had signed the summary of resignation of Balochistan governor Zulfiqar Magsi only and Mehmood&#8217;s resignation is still in limbo.
They said that the president invited Mehmood through Mian Manzoor Wattoo on Sunday on lunch and tried to convince him to stay with PPP.
According to sources Mehmood told Zardari and Wattoo that he is a Muslim Leaguer by birth and does not have the PPP temperament.
On the other hand, PML-N has delayed appointment of the new governor in Punjab till the end of talks between Shahbaz and Mehmood.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 12th, 2013.
Power politics: Punjab ex-governor may join PML-N &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

*Annual plan 2013-14: Govt will not scrap Iran gas pipeline project*
ISLAMABAD: Despite pressure from the United States, the government has officially announced in its Annual Plan 2013-14 that it will implement the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project, targeting the first flow of gas in December 2014.
According to the energy strategy unveiled by the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz government in the Annual Plan 2013-14 released on Wednesday, the project&#8217;s cost has been reduced to $1.25 billion against earlier estimates of $1.5 billion.
Under the IP gas pipeline project, Pakistan will import 750 mmcfd of gas to generate 4,000 Megawatts of power to overcome the crippling power crisis.
According to the plan, the government plans to appoint a third party inspection agency for the IP project in June-July 2013. It has also planned to procure equipment and material to begin construction in the financial year 2013-14. The government has also targeted to complete the construction of Pakistan&#8217;s portion of the pipeline in the new fiscal year, at which time the first gas flows are expected to begin.

At the same time, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s government is also planning on committing to the Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline project. Under this project, about 3.2 billion cubic feet per day of gas will flow through the 1,680 kilometre-long pipeline. The estimated cost of the pipeline is about $7.6 billion.
During the fiscal year 2012-13, which will end by the end of this month, the expected local production of oil was 74,000 barrels per day against a target of 69,000 barrels per day, exceeding the target by 5,000 barrels per day.
However, gas production fell short of the target, as the domestic gas production was expected to be 4,200 mmcfd against the 4,791 mmcfd target.
A total of only 83 wells (30 exploratory and 53 appraisal/development wells) were expected to be drilled against a target of 100 wells.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 13th, 2013.
Annual plan 2013-14: Govt will not scrap Iran gas pipeline project &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Pakistan will import 750 mmcfd of gas to generate 4,000 Megawatts of power to overcome the crippling power crisis.



Something is confusing me.

Will new power plants be constructed for this gas? Because N league said that they would convert gas/oil power plants into coal fired power plants.

Or will it be only selective conversion of inefficient power plants to coal?


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Something is confusing me.
> 
> Will new power plants be constructed for this gas? Because N league said that they would convert gas/oil power plants into coal fired power plants.
> 
> Or will it be only selective conversion of inefficient power plants to coal?



Well em not well informed about how much power generation will be installed on gas but i do know that industry had setup their own power plants which run on gas and not used continuously for electricity generation due to gas load shedding. They will also be adding additional supply to national grid when operated round the clock.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Well em not well informed about how much power generation will be installed on gas but i do know that industry had setup their own power plants which run on gas and not used continuously for electricity generation due to gas load shedding. They will also be adding additional supply to national grid when operated round the clock.



Yes but N league talked about conversion of oil/gas fired power plants to coal to counter the deficit of oil and gas. So if we are going to import gas, then is that gas going to be used on existing power plants or newly constructed ones?

If existing power plants, that would mean that only select power plants would be converted to coal, this makes sense.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Yes but N league talked about conversion of oil/gas fired power plants to coal to counter the deficit of oil and gas. So if we are going to import gas, then is that gas going to be used on existing power plants or newly constructed ones?
> 
> If existing power plants, that would mean that only select power plants would be converted to coal, this makes sense.


New powerplants like Nandipur and Chichu ke maliyan are combined cycle powerplants are operate on gas. Rest the powerplants can either be converted to coal or on gas. But keep in mind that even the expected date of IPPL is december 2014 which means about one and a half year from now. So I guess it will be a trade off that how much can one convert into coal for immediate needs and how much are to be converted on gas so that as soon as IPPL becomes online, it can be readily utilized for power generation. One more good step is to initiate the TAPI pipeline as well since it would not only bring additional resource to Pakistan but also yield significant income with Pakistan being the energy corridor.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> New powerplants like Nandipur and Chichu ke maliyan are combined cycle powerplants are operate on gas. Rest the powerplants can either be converted to coal or on gas. But keep in mind that even the expected date of IPPL is december 2014 which means about one and a half year from now. So I guess it will be a trade off that how much can one convert into coal for immediate needs and how much are to be converted on gas so that as soon as IPPL becomes online, it can be readily utilized for power generation. One more good step is to initiate the TAPI pipeline as well since it would not only bring additional resource to Pakistan but also yield significant income with Pakistan being the energy corridor.


and How many and which new plants they would be establishing in next one year


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> and How many and which new plants they would be establishing in next one year


At least Chichu ke Mailyan and Nandipur would be coming online by the end of next year. Also look out for a radical decision on Nelum Jhelum project (Mian Mansha has shown interest in financing the whole project). Plus of course the overhaul and re-installment of GENCOs on gas should also be complete in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Bratva

Ye showbaz sharif hai?


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> At Chichu ke Mailyan and Nandipur would be coming online by the end of next year. Also look out for a radical decision on Nelum Jhelum project (Mian Mansha has shown interest in financing the whole project)



End of next year that is too late I mean isn't their any project of few hundred warts which would start by end of this year



hasnain0099 said:


> At least Chichu ke Mailyan and Nandipur would be coming online by the end of next year. Also look out for a radical decision on Nelum Jhelum project (Mian Mansha has shown interest in financing the whole project). Plus of course the overhaul and re-installment of GENCOs on gas should also be complete in 2 to 3 years.



And how would Ishaq Dar get rid of circular debt in 60 days without printing new notes


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> End of next year that is too late I mean isn't their any project of few hundred warts which would start by end of this year


Because they cant be built overnight. They will take their due time. Its not about the capacity as if you think a small reactor would take less time.Average time of power projects is about 2-3 years.



mafiya said:


> Ye showbaz sharif hai?


Dont think so..


----------



## Leader

noora kingo style democracy ... #Lanat be-shumar


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Badla lya ha punjab se abh badla leyain gay Pakistan se : NAwaz Sharif ...


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Fracker

>



Sirf "Wazahat"? Kick all CIA officials out of the country. Bloody assholes, siting in our country to detrail Pakistan. Also Pakistan needs to update their cyber/Information security policies and procedures. And "Information Security Classification" should be rereviewed. 

Mater of concendration is how the hell they got that information in the first place?


----------



## SBD-3

Fracker said:


> Sirf "Wazahat"? Kick all CIA officials out of the country. Bloody assholes, siting in our country to detrail Pakistan. Also Pakistan needs to update their cyber/Information security policies and procedures. And "Information Security Classification" should be rereviewed.
> 
> Mater of concendration is how the hell they got that information in the first place?


Its not that easy now because the biggest foreign strength of CIA has been posted in Pakistan. Not to mention the extent of recruitment that they would have done locally. So they have been able to knit a deep net in Pakistan. Now the government should provide ISI with only one task.Forget everything and focus on counter intelligence to weed out all the spy-agencies active in Pakistan. CIA is just a part of the story, Pakistan is perhaps the most targeted country in the world from the perspective of spy Ops. Imagine even German and Norwegian spies have been operating in Pakistan over the recent years, Pakistan has been in deep spy **** over the years and now is the time for operation cleanup.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Government is Upset - Servents Protest Wearing Kafan - A Pakistani

protesting government employees...



but here is the real news:


On second thought: PML-N to reconsider increment freeze for civil servants


On second thought: PML-N to reconsider increment freeze for civil servants &#8211; The Express Tribune

so much so for the awam dost budget.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474826092596817


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> Government is Upset - Servents Protest Wearing Kafan - A Pakistani
> 
> protesting government employees...
> 
> 
> 
> but here is the real news:
> 
> 
> On second thought: PML-N to reconsider increment freeze for civil servants
> 
> 
> On second thought: PML-N to reconsider increment freeze for civil servants  The Express Tribune
> 
> so much so for the awam dost budget.



20 % increase in January and demanding more!


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> 20 % increase in January and demanding more!



December to be precise but thats yearly increment.

and majority is not drawing six figure salary like your father.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> December to be precise but thats yearly increment.
> 
> and majority is not drawing six figure salary like your father.



Ppp REVISED it and then increased it. What is the average inflation this year ??? 50 % ???


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> Ppp REVISED it and then increased it. What is the average inflation this year ??? 50 % ???



reversed what?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> reversed what?



REVISED !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> REVISED !!!!!!!!!



har sal hota hai

your point being ?


----------



## Edevelop

@Tiger Awan

Are you aware of this ?


----------



## Leader

The Spokesman Pakistan - Malik Riaz strikes back--as PML(N) partner ?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> har sal hota hai
> 
> your point being ?



Matlab this was not due. 

and regarding my father : He is PUNJAB govt employee !!!!



cb4 said:


> @Tiger Awan
> 
> Are you aware of this ?



Initial stage mien hai. Abhi tak route bhi decide nahi hoa !! At minimum 3 years away !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FC-100

Tiger Awan said:


> 20 % increase in January and demanding more!



Sir what was increased 20% in January and demanding more


----------



## Tiger Awan

FC-100 said:


> Sir what was increased 20% in January and demanding more



Salary of govt employees


----------



## FC-100

Tiger Awan said:


> Salary of govt employees




It was increased in July 2012 in last year budged and I think it was was for grade 1-16 and for 17-21 it was 15% and nothing in Dec


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> Matlab this was not due.
> 
> and regarding my father : He is PUNJAB govt employee !!!!



chalo... yani employees ki pay mein increment ho tou woh due nahi hai. wah yar salute hai, no wonder why you are nooni.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151749013710558





PMLN MP Munawar Gill raped a poor woman in his constituency. I don't see any justice for people like this poor lady and Mrs. Hamza Shabaz Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151749013710558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMLN MP Munawar Gill raped a poor woman in his constituency. I don't see any justice for people like this poor lady and Mrs. Hamza Shabaz Sharif



If true, he should be hanged.

But lets not get dirty here as in this case everyone will be opened, including the huge lists of Imran Khan's cases, some of which, if taken to court could end his political life.


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> If true, he should be hanged.
> 
> But lets not get dirty here as in this case everyone will be opened, including the huge lists of Imran Khan's cases, some of which, if taken to court could end his political life.



this is rape case we are talking about.. dont justify it by your nonsense.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> chalo... yani employees ki pay mein increment ho tou woh due nahi hai. wah yar salute hai, no wonder why you are nooni.



koye had hisab hona chaheye. Bus mulazmin ki tankhuwa mien izafa ho aur khuch na ho mulk mien ??? har sal Budget mien izafa hota hai na ??? oper sey dec mien aik aur izafa by outgoing govt to attract voters aur ab aik aur ??? If their pay is increased by 10 % now they they will get additional 32 % of the pay they were getting on July 1 2012. 32 % !!!!!!!!


wah rey tanqeed baraye tanqeed


----------



## Leader

Tiger Awan said:


> koye had hisab hona chaheye. Bus mulazmin ki tankhuwa mien izafa ho aur khuch na ho mulk mien ??? har sal Budget mien izafa hota hai na ??? oper sey dec mien aik aur izafa by outgoing govt to attract voters aur ab aik aur ??? If their pay is increased by 10 % now they they will get additional 32 % of the pay they were getting on July 1 2012. 32 % !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wah rey tanqeed baraye tanqeed



salana increment tou hota hi hai. har sal howa hai. sirf last year hi tou nahi howa...

plus ab tere ki hakumat nay bhi izafay ka faisla ker lya hai. ab chir chir na ker. pata hota nahi, bas darbari banay raho, like I said apkay father ki pay 6 digit mien hai, look down how they are living oper say ramzan aa raha hai, prices will exponentially increase to what they are now(already increased due to inflationary budget, burdening the middle and lower class)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FC-100

Tiger Awan said:


> koye had hisab hona chaheye. Bus mulazmin ki tankhuwa mien izafa ho aur khuch na ho mulk mien ??? har sal Budget mien izafa hota hai na ??? oper sey dec mien aik aur izafa by outgoing govt to attract voters aur ab aik aur ??? If their pay is increased by 10 % now they they will get additional 32 % of the pay they were getting on July 1 2012. 32 % !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wah rey tanqeed baraye tanqeed



Bhai Jee Sarkari mulazimeen dont have steel, poultry and real estate businesses within and abroad therefore increase of every single rupee or percent in tax is felt like a kick at at all public and private parts of body. will you care to enlighten us where 20% increase in pays were made in dec. As far as I know it was in budget. Its good to defend the parties but nothing illogically.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Leader said:


> salana increment tou hota hi hai. har sal howa hai. sirf last year hi tou nahi howa...
> 
> plus ab tere ki hakumat nay bhi izafay ka faisla ker lya hai. ab chir chir na ker. pata hota nahi, bas darbari banay raho, like I said apkay father ki pay 6 digit mien hai, look down how they are living oper say ramzan aa raha hai, prices will exponentially increase to what they are now(already increased due to inflationary budget, burdening the middle and lower class)



I told you, bring the stats, how much prices increased over last few years and how much the salaries increased. Then talk


all you can do is say some  about what should I talk about and what is my father's income.



And I dont support this govt announcement of increasing salaries


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Guys check this view of Punjabi Paris, if you know what I mean..? 

@Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Leader @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Guys check this view of Punjabi Paris, if you know what I mean..?
> 
> @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Leader @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay



25 years of services by pmln has paid off, finally the nation has learned how to queue !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

25 sal say shahbaz shairf thekedari ka kaam ker rha hai lakin abhi tak kand min bhi masala kam lagata hai, chor ki ulad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> 25 sal say shahbaz shairf thekedari ka kaam ker rha hai lakin abhi tak kand min bhi masala kam lagata hai, chor ki ulad



Single tender ka nateeja!



Jazzbot said:


> Guys check this view of Punjabi Paris, if you know what I mean..?
> 
> @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Leader @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay



Teer ki tarah seedhay hain...Shahbaz Sharif has instilled great discipline in Lahorites, whatever his means to do so were!



cb4 said:


>



If true, then this would be a VERY good step, much appreciable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

nuclearpak said:


> Single tender ka nateeja!.



Pakistan is not limited to Lahore.... and zardari took all the IMF money, without even launching a tender!

Pakistanis are paying to surcharge on utility bills to fund the ghost contracts.






which place is this?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## AstanoshKhan

Jazzbot said:


> Guys check this view of Punjabi Paris, if you know what I mean..?
> 
> @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Leader @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay



After Metro-Bus, PMLN will soon launch Metro-Kashti service in Lahore. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

BATMAN said:


> Pakistan is not limited to Lahore....



Donno about Pakistan because N-League just came to power in center so we'll have to see it in coming 5 years, but Punjab was certainly limited to Lahore.. 



BATMAN said:


> which place is this?



Can't tell exact place but its somewhere near Lahore Railway Station..


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=389474991156890

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> I told you, bring the stats, how much prices increased over last few years and how much the salaries increased. Then talk
> 
> 
> all you can do is say some  about what should I talk about and what is my father's income.
> 
> 
> 
> *And I dont support this govt announcement of increasing salaries*


Lets do a darna then .. how dare they increase the salaries of poor government employees. *Saab cheezon k price barhi ha ish ka yeh matlab tu nhie ha k pay b bharey ...*

ask you daddy if u can go for a darna ..if he say gave you permission then dono bhie mil k D chowk pe darna deyain gay ...


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Lets do a darna then .. how dare they increase the salaries of poor government employees. *Saab cheezon k price barhi ha ish ka yeh matlab tu nhie ha k pay b bharey ...*
> 
> ask you daddy if u can go for a darna ..if he say gave you permission then dono bhie mil k D chowk pe darna deyain gay ...



har chez ka ilaj dharna lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> har chez ka ilaj dharna lol



Daddy ne mana kar deya ..koi baat nhie ... u can wear a black strip on ur arm under ur shirt .. protest ka protest aur maar b nhie parey ga ... hun na mei brilliant ... HOW THE HELL IN EARTH THEY CAN RAISE THE SALRIES OF POOR SERVICE MEN ... unh ko corruption se kamnay duh ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> Guys check this view of Punjabi Paris, if you know what I mean..?
> 
> @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Leader @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay



*lahore* < 





 @Armstrong


----------



## Tiger Awan

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Daddy ne mana kar deya ..koi baat nhie ... u can wear a black strip on ur arm under ur shirt .. protest ka protest aur maar b nhie parey ga ... hun na mei brilliant ... HOW THE HELL IN EARTH THEY CAN RAISE THE SALRIES OF POOR SERVICE MEN ... unh ko corruption se kamnay duh ..



well Pmln just accommodated the poor service men, millions of other Pakistanis can go to hell


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> well Pmln just accommodated the poor service men, millions of other Pakistanis can go to hell



Millions of other Pakistanis will also be accommodated via Benazir Income Support aka National Income Support program as *Rs 1200* will be given to each poor family *MONTHLY*, and they will be able to live lavishly after having this huge amount each month..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

On the other hand, Punjab Govt is expected to announce Fiscal Budget today, a few expected announcements in budget are:

Budget for Higher Education = 8 Arab
Budget for Health = 21 Arab

while... 

Budget for Roads Construction = 33 Arab

Enjoy.. 

Source: http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20130617/Sub_Images/1101875270-2.gif

@Tiger Awan @cb4 @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @mafiya @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Daddy ne mana kar deya ..koi baat nhie ... *u can wear a black strip on ur arm under ur shirt .. protest ka protest aur maar b nhie parey ga *... hun na mei brilliant ... HOW THE HELL IN EARTH THEY CAN RAISE THE SALRIES OF POOR SERVICE MEN ... unh ko corruption se kamnay duh ..



hahah........


----------



## Edevelop

Jazzbot said:


> On the other hand, Punjab Govt is expected to announce Fiscal Budget today, a few expected announcements in budget are:
> 
> *Budget for Higher Education = 8 Arab*
> Budget for Health = 21 Arab
> 
> while...
> 
> Budget for Roads Construction = 33 Arab
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> Source: http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20130617/Sub_Images/1101875270-2.gif
> 
> @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @mafiya @Slav Defence




1) For education sector almost Rs28.6 billion are allocated (excludes Rs 4 billion laptops and if included it will be Rs 33 billion also )

- Rs 17 billion for school education

- Rs 8.5 billion for higher education

- Rs 4 billion laptops

- Rs 1.2 billion for special education

- Rs1.9 billion for literacy and non-formal basic education.

2) The health sector development schemes will have Rs19 billion allocation

3) Public health engineering development schemes of Rs13.5 billion

4) Sports sector Rs2.2 billion

5) water supplies and sanitation development projects Rs10 billion

6) Rs16 billion for regional planning

7) Rs1.7 billion for local government development schemes

8) Rs33 billion for roads sector development schemes

9) Rs23 billion for irrigation sector

10) Rs10 billion for public sector buildings development projects 

11) Rs5 billion each for planning and development board development schemes, Urban Development Schemes, Agriculture Sector

12) Rs1.7 billion for livestock and dairy development

13) Rs5 billion for information and technology development schemes

14) Rs6.3 billion for transport sector schemes. 

15) tourism development Rs170 million are being allocated

16) Rs270 million for environment protection development projects

17) Rs500 million for youth and culture affairs

18) Rs350 million for archaeology

19) Rs250 million for fisheries

20) Rs350 million for wildlife

21) Rs480 million for forestry 

22) Rs220 million for human rights development schemes. 

23) The government has doubled the soft loan limit to Rs100,000 per loan against the ongoing fiscal year of Rs50,000 for the unemployed people of the province. The government has allocated Rs5.2 billion for Punjab Industries Department which is running this soft loan scheme and others industry development schemes. 

*Like the federal government, the Punjab government will also announce some austerity measures in the budget, including reducing non-development spending by 25 percent cut in pays of provincial cabinet, a complete freeze on purchase of new vehicles and furniture for all office of provincial departments. *

Punjab to present Rs890b budget today - thenews.com.pk


----------



## SBD-3

Tiger Awan said:


> har chez ka ilaj dharna lol


Inki zindga ka maqsad he yeh fazool kaam hay. Haven't you heard "Jeena hoga, marna hoga. Dharna hoga dharna hoga."

PPP has started to show its true colors.


----------



## Jazzbot

cb4 said:


> 1) For education sector almost Rs28.6 billion are allocated (excludes Rs 4 billion laptops and if included it will be Rs 33 billion also )
> 
> - Rs17 billion for school education
> 
> - Rs8.5 billion for higher education
> 
> - Rs 4 billion laptops
> 
> - Rs1.2 billion for special education
> 
> - Rs1.9 billion for literacy and non-formal basic education.
> 
> 2) The health sector development schemes will have Rs19 billion allocation
> 
> 3)Public health engineering development schemes of Rs13.5 billion
> 
> 4) Sports sector Rs2.2 billion
> 
> 5) water supplies and sanitation development projects Rs10 billion
> 
> 6) Rs16 billion for regional planning
> 
> 7) Rs1.7 billion for local government development schemes
> 
> 8) Rs33 billion for roads sector development schemes
> 
> 9) Rs23 billion for irrigation sector
> 
> 10) Rs10 billion for public sector buildings development projects ( Rs5 billion each for planning and development board development schemes, Urban Development Schemes, Agriculture Sector)
> 
> 11) Rs1.7 billion for livestock and dairy development
> 
> 12) Rs5 billion for information and technology development schemes
> 
> 13) Rs6.3 billion for transport sector schemes.
> 
> 14) tourism development Rs170 million are being allocated
> 
> 15) Rs270 million for environment protection development projects
> 
> 16) Rs500 million for youth and culture affairs
> 
> 17) Rs350 million for archaeology
> 
> 18) Rs250 million for fisheries
> 
> 19) Rs350 million for wildlife
> 
> 20) Rs480 million for forestry
> 
> 21) Rs220 million for human rights development schemes.
> 
> *Like the federal government, the Punjab government will also announce some austerity measures in the budget, including reducing non-development spending by 25 percent cut in pays of provincial cabinet, a complete freeze on purchase of new vehicles and furniture for all office of provincial departments. *
> 
> Punjab to present Rs890b budget today - thenews.com.pk



So even if Education budget (including laptops as you've said) is 33 billion, then its exactly equal to 33 billion for Roads construction while Health budget is 21 billion. So priorities of Punjab Govt are clearly visible, aren't they? Lets first wait about the budget today, then we'll see and discuss more on it..


----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> well Pmln just accommodated the poor service men, millions of other Pakistanis can go to hell



PML N have accommodated big industrialliest and land lords ,.. koi agriculture aur property tax ... kya bongiyaan mar rahay hoo yaar



hasnain0099 said:


> Inki zindga ka maqsad he yeh fazool kaam hay. Haven't you heard "Jeena hoga, marna hoga. Dharna hoga dharna hoga."
> 
> PPP has started to show its true colors.
> [/IMG]



Sab ab yahan darbari nhie hain na ... bheer bakiyion se bara ha mulq ... as i said ...khuda bana chukay hain zameen pe ... we will protest for our right ...


----------



## Edevelop

Jazzbot said:


> So even if Education budget (including laptops as you've said) is 33 billion, then its exactly equal to 33 billion for Roads construction while Health budget is 21 billion. So priorities of Punjab Govt are clearly visible, aren't they? Lets first wait about the budget today, then we'll see and discuss more on it..




As mentioned by the source i provided:

Health sector development schemes will have Rs19 billion allocation

Public health engineering development schemes of Rs13.5 billion 

They both mention Health so this budget is = R.s 32.5 billion also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> On the other hand, Punjab Govt is expected to announce Fiscal Budget today, a few expected announcements in budget are:
> 
> Budget for Higher Education = 8 Arab
> Budget for Health = 21 Arab
> 
> while...
> 
> Budget for Roads Construction = 33 Arab
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> Source: http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20130617/Sub_Images/1101875270-2.gif
> 
> @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @mafiya @Slav Defence



thekedar hai bhai, commission shammission kay chakar hota hai, kamaiyan hoti hain.... 

MNAs ko hi development funds jari ho rahe hain, agay ap khud samajhdar ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jazzbot said:


> Millions of other Pakistanis will also be accommodated via Benazir Income Support aka National Income Support program as *Rs 1200* will be given to each poor family *MONTHLY*, and they will be able to live lavishly after having this huge amount each month..



Have you ever heard of the word Targeted Subsidy ??? Find me one leader in any party speaking against it


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Tiger Awan

How you look like when you dont know about anything but still keep on saying    ??? Well everyone knows 



Jazzbot said:


> So even if Education budget (including laptops as you've said) is 33 billion, then its exactly equal to 33 billion for Roads construction while Health budget is 21 billion. So priorities of Punjab Govt are clearly visible, aren't they? Lets first wait about the budget today, then we'll see and discuss more on it..



Education budget from provincial and district budgets is estimated at around Rs.195 billion (25% of total budget). While it is difficult to arrive at Rs.195 billion from the presented information, the following can be taken as a guideline:

i. Provincial recurrent budget: Rs.31 billion,
ii. Provincial annual development plan: Rs.58.6 billion,
iii. Provision of laptops: Rs.4 billion,
iv. Daanish Schools: Rs.2 billion,
v. Punjab Education Endowment Fund: Rs.2 billion,
vi. Punjab Education Foundation: Rs.6.5 billion,
vii. Punjab Technology University: Rs.1 billion,
viii. Technical and vocational training: Rs.1.5 billion,
ix. Remaining district education expenditure: Rs.88 billion.


Health budget from provincial and district budgets is estimated at around Rs.84 billion (10.7% of total 
budget). While it is difficult to arrive at Rs.84 billion from the presented information, the following can be taken as a guideline:
i. Provincial recurrent budget: Rs.36 billion,
ii. Provincial annual development plan: Rs.16.5 billion,
iii. Establishment of Balochistan Institute of Cardiology Rs.1 billion,
iv. Provision of rural ambulance service: Rs.0.5 billion,
v. Financing of vertical health programmes: Rs.5 billion,
vi. Punjab Millennium Development Goals programme: Rs.5.5 billion,
vii. Remaining district health expenditure: Rs.20 billion.


Now do the maths and find the pirorities


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> Have you ever heard of the word Targeted Subsidy ??? Find me one leader in any party speaking against it



That's the whole point buddy, talking about Targeted stuff, what about Targeted taxes on elite class? What happened to it. Also what purpose will serve by giving a poor family 1200 Rs for whole month after increase in GST and all that?? Practically nothing..


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jazzbot said:


> That's the whole point buddy, talking about Targeted stuff, what about Targeted taxes on elite class? What happened to it. Also what purpose will serve by giving a poor family 1200 Rs for whole month after increase in GST and all that?? Practically nothing..



Income tax levy ??? who is going to pay it ??? the poor ?????

tax on Spending 200,000 on education of a child ?? who does that ??? poor ???

tax on Membership of clubs worth lakhs ??? poor ppl will pay ???

35 % tax on 7 mil income ??? oh these ppl are so poor



Jazzbot said:


> That's the whole point buddy, talking about Targeted stuff, what about Targeted taxes on elite class? What happened to it. Also what purpose will serve by giving a poor family 1200 Rs for whole month after increase in GST and all that?? Practically nothing..



Income tax levy ??? who is going to pay it ??? the poor ?????

tax on Spending 200,000 on education of a child ?? who does that ??? poor ???

tax on Membership of clubs worth lakhs ??? poor ppl will pay ???

35 % tax on 7 mil income ??? oh these ppl are so poor


----------



## Zarvan

Tiger Awan said:


> Have you ever heard of the word Targeted Subsidy ??? Find me one leader in any party speaking against it



Dar was supposed to meet those companies representatives are part of that circular debt I mean government has to pay them the money has that meeting taken place please tell me


----------



## Jazzbot

@Tiger Awan

All this is mere talks as of yet, talk to me when they are actually collected. PML-N has long history of talking about taxing rich and doing reforms but it was never actually implemented. Lets see what they will do this time, only time will tell. 



Tiger Awan said:


> tax on Spending 200,000 on education of a child ?? who does that ??? poor ???
> 
> tax on Membership of clubs worth lakhs ??? poor ppl will pay ???
> 
> 35 % tax on 7 mil income ??? oh these ppl are so poor



Yea those industrialists and landlords who are earning billions and have no declared assets and no declared source of income are going to pay these things  Only high salaried class is going to pay these taxes not the elite class.. And what about those who's children are studying abroad, are they also going to be taxed, is there any mechanism for that or they are exempted from tax because this is the actual elite class..


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zarvan said:


> Dar was supposed to meet those companies representatives are part of that circular debt I mean government has to pay them the money has that meeting taken place please tell me



Rs250m payment to IPPs in current month: Dar



Jazzbot said:


> @Tiger Awan
> 
> All this is mere talks as of yet, talk to me when they are actually collected. PML-N has long history of talking about taxing rich and doing reforms but it was never actually implemented. Lets see what they will do this time, only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea those industrialists and landlords who are earning billions and have no declared assets and no declared source of income are going to pay these things  Only high salaried class is going to pay these taxes not the elite class.. And what about those who's children are studying abroad, are they also going to be taxed, is there any mechanism for that or they are exempted from tax because this is the actual elite class..



oh earning 7 mil a year is salaried class not elite RIP LOGIC


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> oh earning 7 mil a year is salaried class not elite RIP LOGIC



You've deliberately ignored my whole post, didn't you? 

On the other hand.. 






There you go with 40% cut gimmick in PM house and orders of simplicity and all that bluffs.. Its all about facilitating these politicians one way or another.. 

@Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> There you go with 40% cut gimmick in PM house and orders of simplicity and all that bluffs.. Its all about facilitating these politicians one way or another..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya



It's austerity!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jazzbot said:


> You've deliberately ignored my whole post, didn't you?



you said we are not taxing the rich, I said we are taxing 35 %. You said they are not elite. I said earning 7 mil doesn't make one elite ??? Your answer now ???


Regarding pay increase of MNAs well 

1) The government expenditure has barely increased from last year so all these pays will be paid from that budget. 
2) if we want poor ppl to be there we need to give them a good pay.


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> you said we are not taxing the rich, I said we are taxing 35 %. You said they are not elite. I said earning 7 mil doesn't make one elite ??? Your answer now ???
> 
> 
> Regarding pay increase of MNAs well
> 
> 1) The government expenditure has barely increased from last year so all these pays will be paid from that budget.
> 2) if we want poor ppl to be there we need to give them a good pay.



Mate simplicity isn't done by talking big about simplicity , its evident by these steps whether its actually implemented or not. Look at the list of allowances each MNA gets, heck their basic salaries are 27 - 28 thousand and due to these allowances they are about to get 80,000..  PML-N should have decreased or removed these allowances if they were serious about simplicity but they've increase these allowances by 100%..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jazzbot said:


> Mate simplicity isn't done by talking big about simplicity , its evident by these steps whether its actually implemented or not. Look at the list of allowances each MNA gets, heck their basic salaries are 27 - 28 thousand and due to these allowances they are about to get 80,000..  PML-N should have decreased or removed these allowances if they were serious about simplicity but they've increase these allowances by 100%..



you said we are not taxing the rich, I said we are taxing 35 %. You said they are not elite. I said earning 7 mil doesn't make one elite ??? Your answer now ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/



and reduce the allowances and close the door for poor ppl to become MNA 4ever OH Well


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> On the other hand, Punjab Govt is expected to announce Fiscal Budget today, a few expected announcements in budget are:
> 
> Budget for Higher Education = 8 Arab
> Budget for Health = 21 Arab
> 
> while...
> 
> Budget for Roads Construction = 33 Arab
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> Source: http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20130617/Sub_Images/1101875270-2.gif
> 
> @Tiger Awan @cb4 @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @mafiya @Slav Defence



WHAT IS THIS??? sURUK SE KIYA PAITH BHARAY GA AWAM, KA??YA ILAJ HOJAYE GA??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

*Punjab Budget FY 2013/14.*​
*210 Billion Rs for Education.

82 Billion For Health care. 4 Billion Rs for Health Insurance cards and 30 Crore Rs for free dialysis facility.

23 Billion for Electricity projects.

10% hike in salaries of Gov employees and Minimum wage of Labor 10,000 Rs.

Metro Bus for Multan, Faisalabad and Rawalpindi. 

77 Billion Rs for Police and upgradation and reforms in police culture with help of UAE AND TURKEY. 

39 Billion Rs for roads construction and upgradation.

5.5 Billion Rs for AGRICULTURE.

10 Billion Rs for safe and clean drinking water and filtration plants

5 Billion Rs Dairy and Livestock

15 Billion Rs for Women education and Empowerment, Women Quota also increased in Jobs.

5 Billion Rs for Ramzan Package.

2 Billion Rs for Sports development.

3 Billion Rs for Ashiana Housing Scheme

39 Billion for Roads construction and up gradation.

Sasta Bazar's for Minorities.

Three New Industrial Cities 

Six Danish Schools

Laptop scheme 

Sasta Atta scheme

Two Lac solar lamps

The most important thing introduction of new taxes and Luxury tax on property of 2 canals or more.* 

This is what we call budget Mashallah they have touched every sector and every segment of life May ALLAH give success to PML-N.


----------



## khawaja07

SEAL said:


> *Punjab Budget FY 2013/14.*​
> *210 Billion Rs for Education.
> 
> 82 Billion For Health care. 4 Billion Rs for Health Insurance cards and 30 Crore Rs for free dialysis facility.
> 
> 23 Billion for Electricity projects.
> 
> 10% hike in salaries of Gov employees and Minimum wage of Labor 10,000 Rs.
> 
> Metro Bus for Multan, Faisalabad and Rawalpindi.
> 
> 77 Billion Rs for Police and upgradation and reforms in police culture with help of UAE AND TURKEY.
> 
> 39 Billion Rs for roads construction and upgradation.
> 
> 5.5 Billion Rs for AGRICULTURE.
> 
> 10 Billion Rs for safe and clean drinking water and filtration plants
> 
> 5 Billion Rs Dairy and Livestock
> 
> 15 Billion Rs for Women education and Empowerment, Women Quota also increased in Jobs.
> 
> 5 Billion Rs for Ramzan Package.
> 
> 2 Billion Rs for Sports development.
> 
> 3 Billion Rs for Ashiana Housing Scheme
> 
> 39 Billion for Roads construction and up gradation.
> 
> Sasta Bazar's for Minorities.
> 
> Three New Industrial Cities
> 
> Six Danish Schools
> 
> Laptop scheme
> 
> Sasta Atta scheme
> 
> Two Lac solar lamps
> 
> The most important thing introduction of new taxes and Luxury tax on property of 2 canals or more.*
> 
> This is what we call budget Mashallah they have touched every sector and every segment of life May ALLAH give success to PML-N.



Good, btw you forget to share that Punjab had a total budget of 871bn while PTI had only a budget of 344bn so they did what they could.. but anyways, budget toh paish hogaye ab implementation dekheingay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

nvm @nuclearpak has posted it already..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## SBD-3

Ishaq Dar exclusive interview with Hamid Meer. Clarifications on buget FAQs
Capital Talk - 17th June 2013



mafiya said:


>


Hahahahaha. Immi (KPK) is actually dependent upon Nawaz (Centre) for funds (~225 billion).
Btw Why didn't PTI govt imposed any agriculture tax in KPK?


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Ishaq Dar exclusive interview with Hamid Meer. Clarifications on buget FAQs
> Capital Talk - 17th June 2013
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha. Immi (KPK) is actually dependent upon Nawaz (Centre) for funds (~225 billion).
> *Btw Why didn't PTI govt imposed any agriculture tax in KPK?*



Most probably due to floods I guess and by taxing agri sector, prices of vegetables and fruits will shoot up in ramzan and provincial government want to play smooth in it's first year

And have you seen, Dr.Arif Alvi and Ahsan Iqbal captial talk with Hamid Mir 2-3 days ago. The Very best episode of Capital talk, Both gentlemen did a healthy and constructive debate


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


>



Isn't railway travel free for MNA's and that too in luxury bogey ?


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> *Most probably due to floods*


Dude that was 2010 and its been three years.....


> I guess and by taxing agri sector, prices of vegetables and fruits will shoot up in ramzan and provincial government want to play smooth in it's first year


1-Agriculture tax is a direct tax so it doesn't have any impact on the prices of vegetables etc
2-Agriculture tax is announced for the full year, had this been the case Siraj sahib could announce an exemption for Ramhdan 
3-Then why was IK,Asad Umar and all PTI fans here were so vocal about taxing agriculture?



mafiya said:


> Isn't railway travel free for MNA's and that too in luxury bogey ?


He traveled in a rail, if you have any such example before, please bring forth rather than ranting and trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Dude that was 2010 and its been three years.....
> 
> 1-Agriculture tax is a direct tax so it doesn't have any impact on the prices of vegetables etc
> 2-Agriculture tax is announced for the full year, had this been the case Siraj sahib could announce an exemption for Ramhdan
> 3-Then why was IK,Asad Umar and all PTI fans here were so vocal about taxing agriculture?



Sir jee, recent floods kal parso jo aye hain

answer for Point 2 and 3 lies is PTI most probably wants to create a perception of relief budget in it's first year of ruling and that's why not taxed agri sector



hasnain0099 said:


> Dude that was 2010 and its been three years.....
> 
> 1-Agriculture tax is a direct tax so it doesn't have any impact on the prices of vegetables etc
> 2-Agriculture tax is announced for the full year, had this been the case Siraj sahib could announce an exemption for Ramhdan
> 3-Then why was IK,Asad Umar and all PTI fans here were so vocal about taxing agriculture?
> 
> 
> He traveled in a rail, if you have any such example before, please bring forth rather than ranting and trolling.



Sir Jee,, Trolling kaha, It's one choice to travel through any mode of transportation. A symbolic gesture at best. Can you provide an example if Saad rafique traveled in train to attend assemble session when he was MNA from 2008-2012? If yes then I would appreciate his symbolic gesture, if not then a show off gesture


MashAllah, Khuwaja Saad Rafique owns a Prado and regularly comes to PML-N Lahore Cantt office which is just 30 feet away from my house


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> Sir jee, recent floods kal parso jo aye hain


To kaya puray KPK main aay hain? sirf un areas ko exemption dedi jati. Btw jin areas main flood aya hay un main agriculture hay kitni? Inhon ney easy way dhoonda hay.



> answer for Point 2 and 3 lies is PTI most probably wants to create a perception of relief budget in it's first year of ruling and that's why not taxed agri sector


to kaya jagirdar gareeb hain jo unhain "relief" dena hay?





> Sir Jee,, Trolling kaha, It's one choice to travel through any mode of transportation. A symbolic gesture at best. Can you provide an example if Saad rafique traveled in train to attend assemble session when he was MNA from 2008-2012? If yes then I would appreciate his symbolic gesture, if not then a show off gesture


I told you to qoute an example in Pakistan. if you have any?


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> To kaya puray KPK main aay hain? sirf un areas ko exemption dedi jati. Btw jin areas main flood aya hay un main agriculture hay kitni? Inhon ney easy way dhoonda hay.
> 
> 
> to kaya jagirdar gareeb hain jo unhain "relief" dena hay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I told you to qoute an example in Pakistan. if you have any*?



*ranting and trolling continues* 


Could you point out any Jageerdar or Chaudhary type rich agriculturist in KPK?


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> *ranting and trolling continues*
> 
> 
> Could you point out any Jageerdar or Chaudhary type rich agriculturist in KPK?


Bhyee ab Jahangir tareen aur IK key returns kahan se file hongay  
Punjab main to lag gaya agriculture tax ab next year in sab key returns KPK se file hongay jahan koe tax nahi hay agriculture par


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Bhyee ab Jahangir tareen aur IK key returns kahan se file hongay
> Punjab main to lag gaya agriculture tax ab next year in sab key returns KPK se file hongay jahan koe tax nahi hay agriculture par



Sir Jee,,, Tax lagna aur Tax Ada karna do different things hain, Let's see IK aur Jahangir Tareen kay returns ki tarha Agri Tax kitna collect hota hai


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> Sir Jee,,, Tax lagna aur Tax Ada karna do different things hain, Let's see IK aur Jahangir Tareen kay returns ki tarha Agri Tax kitna collect hota hai


Main nay to kafi logon key returns dekhay huay hain issi liya baat kar raha hoon


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Main nay to kafi logon key returns dekhay huay hain issi liya baat kar raha hoon



Nawaz Sharif kai returns dekhain ya phir nazray churaa li thee un say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> Nawaz Sharif kai returns dekhain ya phir nazray churaa li thee un say


Nawaz sharif's tax rate (~10%) is higher than both IK (~7%) and Jahangir Tareen (~3%)


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Nawaz sharif's tax rate (~10%) is higher than both IK (~7%) and Jahangir Tareen (~3%)



I don't like Jahangeer Tareen personally but he is a necessary evil, A evil who is hideous and keeps a low media profile

I can understand IK Tax returns, he is not an industrialist like Nawaz Sharif. 

I wish good luck to Nawaz sharif in paying off his loan to london flat


----------



## Jazzbot

Tiger Awan said:


> you said we are not taxing the rich, I said we are taxing 35 %. You said they are not elite. I said earning 7 mil doesn't make one elite ??? Your answer now ???
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/



O bhai apni baat hi karte jaa rhay ho meri baat samajh nai aa rhi? Urdu main smjhaooon??? All you are saying is, 35% tax on people with 7 mil plus annual income.. This means a person with about 58,000 monthly salary, how is he elite class person?? He's a simple salaried person with upper middle class. There are people who are earning millions monthly with no declared income and assets, what this govt is going to do to bring them in tax net, make them declare their assets and collect tax from that class? Nothing?? Pehle ye pta karo ke Elite class hy kon? 50 - 60 thousand monthly earn karne wala Elite class main kab se ban gya, Noora logic?? 



Tiger Awan said:


> and reduce the allowances and close the door for poor ppl to become MNA 4ever OH Well



What idiocy? Do you justify 80,000+ salary for all MNAs who are mostly landlords, feudal, industrialists and business class people who come to NA in land cruisers, Mercedes and BMWs.. C'mon why paying them so many allowances etc when their daily expenditure is more than their monthly salary.. And it was you and your leadership who created hype about Simplicity and reducing expanses, so ask your dump leadership to introduce a mechanism to accommodate lower and middle class MNAs and strip allowances of rich MNAs to save national funds.. Or else stop doing these hypocrisy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> O bhai apni baat hi karte jaa rhay ho meri baat samajh nai aa rhi? Urdu main smjhaooon??? All you are saying is, 35% tax on people with *7 mil plus annual income.. This means a person with about 58,000 monthly salary*, how is he elite class person?? He's a simple salaried person with upper middle class. There are people who are earning millions monthly with no declared income and assets, what this govt is going to do to bring them in tax net, make them declare their assets and collect tax from that class? Nothing?? Pehle ye pta karo ke Elite class hy kon? 50 - 60 thousand monthly earn karne wala Elite class main kab se ban gya, Noora logic??



????????????? devide 7,000,000 by 12. Seriously? that translates into 583,000 a month not 58,000. Gosh you guys can't even do basic math properly.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> ????????????? devide 7,000,000 by 12. Seriously? that translates into 583,000 a month not 58,000. Gosh you guys can't even do basic math properly.



My bad, I'm in office and was interrupted like 3 times during that post.. 

*My original Post:*



> O bhai apni baat hi karte jaa rhay ho meri baat samajh nai aa rhi? Urdu main smjhaooon??? All you are saying is, 35% tax on people with 7 mil plus annual income.. This means a person with about 58,000 monthly salary, how is he elite class person?? He's a simple salaried person with upper middle class. *There are people who are earning millions monthly with no declared income and assets, what this govt is going to do to bring them in tax net, make them declare their assets and collect tax from that class?* Nothing?? Pehle ye pta karo ke Elite class hy kon? 50 - 60 thousand monthly earn karne wala Elite class main kab se ban gya, Noora logic??
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...21-pml-n-political-desk-52.html#ixzz2WXo9ICho



But you however actually got the idea about what I've asked there, didn't you? And you, like @Tiger Awan have deliberately ignored the actual question.. 

The question stands there.. What planning has been done to make people declare their actual income and source of income to bring them in tax net and collect tax form them.. The question in Pakistan isn't about imposing tax its about how to collect it and from whom to collect.. There is no mechanism to identify black incomes like foreign remittances, flawed banking systems, most salaries don't come via bank transactions etc and when you have these kind of flaws, most of the people's income go un-noticed. You cannot simply collect tax unless and until you identify a person's true income..

Also Punjab Govt has declared increased Development, Non-Development etc budgets, all this will eventually depend at collection of taxes. If above issues won't be fixed, the targets about tax won't be achieved, and thus we'll have fiscal deficit and will have to take loans to complete these projects. So everything is actually directly linked with tax collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> My bad, I'm in office and was interrupted like 3 times during that post..
> 
> *My original Post:*
> 
> 
> 
> But you however actually got the idea about what I've asked there, didn't you? And you, like @Tiger Awan have deliberately ignored the actual question..
> 
> The question stands there.. What planning has been done to make people declare their actual income and source of income to bring them in tax net and collect tax form them.. The question in Pakistan isn't about imposing tax its about how to collect it and from whom to collect.. There is no mechanism to identify black incomes like foreign remittances, flawed banking systems, most salaries don't come via bank transactions etc and when you have these kind of flaws, most of the people's income go un-noticed. You cannot simply collect tax unless and until you identify a person's true income..
> 
> Also Punjab Govt has declared increased Development, Non-Development etc budgets, all this will eventually depend at collection of taxes. If above issues won't be fixed, the targets about tax won't be achieved, and thus we'll have fiscal deficit and will have to take loans to complete these projects. So everything is actually directly linked with tax collection.



Detailed answers
http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/200546-political-columns-10.html#post4417900
http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...ear-2013-2014-discussions-13.html#post4402744


----------



## Jazzbot

25 years of so called good governance in Punjab, and this is situation in heart of Punjab, Lahore and then heart of Lahore, Model Town.. 

@Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya



hasnain0099 said:


> Detailed answers
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/200546-political-columns-10.html#post4417900
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...ear-2013-2014-discussions-13.html#post4402744



Thanks, will go through it and see if I can find my answers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> 25 years of so called good governance in Punjab, and this is situation in heart of Punjab, Lahore and then heart of Lahore, Model Town..



Will be going to Lahore next week...let's see!!!

If this was the construction quality, then it would have been better if these things weren't done. When you create something in 6 months, yeh to hona hi hai.

Let's see about the quality of Rawalpindi flyover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Punjab Government shows the Guts to tax real estate mafia, agriculture and Big families. Where as Naya KPK resorts to easy money through taxing Afghan Transit Trade.


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> Will be going to Lahore next week...let's see!!!
> 
> If this was the construction quality, then it would have been better if these things weren't done. When you create something in 6 months, yeh to hona hi hai.
> 
> Let's see about the quality of Rawalpindi flyover.



Guess what, Model Town Lahore is considered backyard of Nawaz Sharif because of his residency in Model Town, if this is the situation in Model Town then God knows what's next to come in other places.. Today going to office, I preferred to avoid going from Kalma Chowk flyover and used alternative route..


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Punjab Government shows the Guts to tax real estate mafia, agriculture and Big families. Where as Naya KPK resorts to easy money through taxing Afghan Transit Trade.



Where in the link does it say that real estate has been taxed?

And it also says that buying of cars has been prohibited, but what about the cars that were bought right after the elections by Punjab Government? They were around 400 if I am not wrong.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Where in the link does it say that real estate has been taxed?
> And it also says that buying of cars has been prohibited, but what about the cars that were bought right after the elections by Punjab Government? They were around 400 if I am not wrong.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=389823394455383


----------



## Leader

Gov is Giving Clean Chit to a Cheater Company - Geo Tau Aisay Pakistan


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> Isn't railway travel free for MNA's and that too in luxury bogey ?


FYI. He traveled in economy class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Actions speak louder than propaganda!



i hate dis man...he stole our seat in lhr....no offence!!

wht propganda? any budy can pose it for camera!!  he shud hav focud on makin railway system better than dis photosession for media....show offf!


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> *i hate dis man...he stole our seat in lhr*....no offence!!
> 
> wht propganda? any budy can pose it for camera!!  he shud hav focud on makin railway system better than dis photosession for media....show offf!


None of my concern! I don't give a S**** to what you think,believe. You're free to believe whatever you want child, there's no stopping it. He has set an example, when somebody from KPK does any thing as such, even for a show off, then we can talk about it.


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> None of my concern! I don't give a S**** to what you think,believe. You're free to believe whatever you want child, there's no stopping it. He has set an example, when somebody from KPK does any thing as such, even for a show off, then we can talk about it.



theres no time for showw off n photo sessions ok....railway is in da worst form.....worst of all....pmln had been in gov many times so thy shud kno hw to work .....kpk may pti is new....still thy r lookin very alert in workin....


humreey railway thik kuro nae tu jao!! gov is not juz abt makin fake faces n smiles on camera!!!


----------



## Tiger Awan

hasnain0099 said:


> ????????????? devide 7,000,000 by 12. Seriously? that translates into 583,000 a month not 58,000. *Gosh you guys can't even do basic math properly. *



even the KPK govt documents have such errors. 



Jazzbot said:


> O bhai apni baat hi karte jaa rhay ho meri baat samajh nai aa rhi? Urdu main smjhaooon??? All you are saying is, 35% tax on people with 7 mil plus annual income.. This means a person with about 58,000 monthly salary, how is he elite class person?? He's a simple salaried person with upper middle class. There are people who are earning millions monthly with no declared income and assets, what this govt is going to do to bring them in tax net, make them declare their assets and collect tax from that class? Nothing?? Pehle ye pta karo ke Elite class hy kon? 50 - 60 thousand monthly earn karne wala Elite class main kab se ban gya, Noora logic??
> 
> 
> 
> What idiocy? Do you justify 80,000+ salary for all MNAs who are mostly landlords, feudal, industrialists and business class people who come to NA in land cruisers, Mercedes and BMWs.. C'mon why paying them so many allowances etc when their daily expenditure is more than their monthly salary.. And it was you and your leadership who created hype about Simplicity and reducing expanses, so ask your dump leadership to introduce a mechanism to accommodate lower and middle class MNAs and strip allowances of rich MNAs to save national funds.. Or else stop doing these hypocrisy..



oh so earning 580,000 is not enough to get into elite class lol we have only 3200+ people earning 580K a month. 


and its up to ppl to decide who will get those 80K, they vote and elect an MNA. What govt is doing is making sure the poor can be part of this system without worrying about finances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

Punjab Muslim (Only Sunnis, kills Shias) League Nawaz


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> None of my concern! I don't give a S**** to what you think,believe. You're free to believe whatever you want child, there's no stopping it. He has set an example, when somebody from KPK does any thing as such, even for a show off, then we can talk about it.



Well, you haven't provided an instance where honorable Khuwaja saad rafique traveled in train (economy class is joke, half way he traveled in AC class) between 2008-2012 and what's with camera men clicking his pics, Koi bohot bara karnamaa anjaam dia is nai jo sath sath photographer lai kar bhe jana zaruri tha?

Did Ayyaz Sadiq traveled in train to attend NA assembly session, as I recall he was heading Parliamentary committee of train right?

And let's see if he attends each and every NA session by travelling in economy class bogey of train for next 5 years.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> None of my concern! I don't give a S**** to what you think,believe. You're free to believe whatever you want child, there's no stopping it. He has set an example, when somebody from KPK does any thing as such, even for a show off, then we can talk about it.


The CM visited flood affected areas with only one police car beside him and a PA. Info minister did the same. CM travelled through the villages on foot and went through the small village streets.

MNAs are visiting their constituencies and listening to complaints, so are the MPAs...ask the Pakhtun member on the forum @AstanoshKhan...

Ab sath agr aik cameraman na jaye to is main kia masla hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

truthseer said:


> Punjab Muslim (Only Sunnis, kills Shias) League Nawaz



Sorry i don't wanna be rude, but take ur Sunni vs Shia BS some where else plz...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

Devil Soul said:


> Sorry i don't wanna be rude, but take ur Sunni vs Shia BS some where else plz...


K, bro, sure.
After all, Nawaz is allegedly responsible for over 18000 Shia deaths


----------



## Devil Soul

truthseer said:


> K, bro, sure.
> After all, Nawaz is allegedly responsible for over 18000 Shia deaths



Its a free world & everyone got the right to express his/her views... so what eva makes u FEEL GOOD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

Devil Soul said:


> Its a free world & everyone got the right to express his/her views... so what eva makes u FEEL GOOD



PPP's gonna take the proof to an international court soon


----------



## Rafael

nuclearpak said:


> The CM visited flood affected areas with only one police car beside him and a PA. Info minister did the same. CM travelled through the villages on foot and went through the small village streets.
> 
> MNAs are visiting their constituencies and listening to complaints, so are the MPAs...ask the Pakhtun member on the forum @AstanoshKhan...
> 
> Ab sath agr aik cameraman na jaye to is main kia masla hai?



Jahaan bhi N league k log jaatey hain, ek cameraman zaroor puhanch jaata hai, pata nai kiun? 



hasnain0099 said:


> None of my concern! I don't give a S**** to what you think,believe. You're free to believe whatever you want child, there's no stopping it. He has set an example, when somebody from KPK does any thing as such, even for a show off, then we can talk about it.



You were such a good poster, what went wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

truthseer said:


> PPP's gonna take the proof to an international court soon


1st put murderers of Benazir behind bar


----------



## Jango

Rafael said:


> Jahaan bhi N league k log jaatey hain, ek cameraman zaroor puhanch jaata hai, pata nai kiun?
> 
> 
> 
> You were such a good poster, what went wrong?



Shahbaz Sharif also has a photogrpaher beside him, in a Metro Bus, in a rescue boat, everywhere! Almost as if he tell the cameramen beforehand that, ajao oa, main kal metro par jaoon ga thori si photos to kar lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseer

Devil Soul said:


> 1st put murderers of Benazir behind bar



We've caught them


----------



## SBD-3

Rafael said:


> Jahaan bhi N league k log jaatey hain, ek cameraman zaroor puhanch jaata hai, pata nai kiun?
> 
> 
> 
> You were such a good poster, what went wrong?


There is a limit till one can absorb comments with no logic and direction. 
A Hint: Why I left the conversation? Because I didn't want to indulge in it any further.


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> There is a limit till one can absorb comments with no logic and direction.
> A Hint: Why I left the conversation? Because I didn't want to indulge in it any further.



Because you ran out of logics. Pata nahi, Patwari mindset kab change ho ga blindly apni leadership ko support karnay ka 



nuclearpak said:


> Shahbaz Sharif also has a photogrpaher beside him, in a Metro Bus, in a rescue boat, everywhere! Almost as if he tell the cameramen beforehand that, *ajao oa, main kal metro par jaoon ga thori si photos to kar lo*.




Cameraman: Haye Allah, May kal aata hu bhag kay na, Jaye ga nahi meray bina!



Tiger Awan said:


> even the KPK govt documents have such errors.
> 
> 
> 
> oh so earning 580,000 is not enough to get into elite class lol we have only 3200+ people earning 580K a month.
> 
> 
> and its up to ppl to decide who will get those 80K, they vote and elect an MNA. What govt is doing is making sure the poor can be part of this system without worrying about finances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

So promise of Shahbaz to conduct local bodies election in November was another "Josh e Khitabt" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Who gives a crap about a bus service.

Spend money on hospitals, mobile hospitals and dispensaries. Local justice and education reforms.

PMLN is already showing its leadership to be naiive, incompetent and quite frankly dumb. It is a dumb political party dancing to the strings of their puppet masters.

I foresee mid term elections and the quicker it comes the quicker we can start rebuilding this country.


----------



## SEAL

16 KW Solar PV Installed for Solar Water Pump / Tube-well for Irrigation with Canadian Solar Panels.&#8212; in Arifwala, Punjab.
Credit: Nizam Energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=206919442791177





Lahore Kalma Chowk road, built merely few months ago, couldn't sustain only one heavy rain. Showbaz Sharif used to say, aik paise ki corruption ya bad governance saabit ho jae to mera girebaan ho ga aur aap ka hath.. Where is that clown now? Any N-Leaguer wanna shed some light on this matter?? 

@mafiya @nuclearpak @Tiger Awan @SEAL @cb4 hasnain0099

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=206919442791177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Kalma Chowk road, built merely few months ago, couldn't sustain only one heavy rain. Showbaz Sharif used to say, aik paise ki corruption ya bad governance saabit ho jae to mera girebaan ho ga aur aap ka hath.. Where is that clown now? Any N-Leaguer wanna shed some light on this matter??
> 
> @mafiya @nuclearpak @Tiger Awan @SEAL @cb4 hasnain0099


I feel petty for PTIians that they spend their times in such activities. Haan ab dharnay warnay to ho nahi rahay bechron kay pass aur kaam kaya hoga karnay ka  
Chalo muft main hamain spotter mil gay. Chuk key rakho kaam dosto!


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=206919442791177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Kalma Chowk road, built merely few months ago, couldn't sustain only one heavy rain. Showbaz Sharif used to say, aik paise ki corruption ya bad governance saabit ho jae to mera girebaan ho ga aur aap ka hath.. Where is that clown now? Any N-Leaguer wanna shed some light on this matter??
> 
> @mafiya @nuclearpak @Tiger Awan @SEAL @cb4 hasnain0099



Something I've been saying since 3 days...single tender aur 6 maheenon main aisa hi kaam hoga.

I just hope that the flyovers and underpasses don't collapse.



hasnain0099 said:


> I feel petty for PTIians that they spend their times in such activities. Haan ab dharnay warnay to ho nahi rahay bechron kay pass aur kaam kaya hoga karnay ka



What was the exact purpose of this post?

You didn't refute the claim of the poster, nor did you provide a justification...just a cheap remark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

hasnain0099 said:


> I feel petty for PTIians that they spend their times in such activities. Haan ab dharnay warnay to ho nahi rahay bechron kay pass aur kaam kaya hoga karnay ka



Just notice mental level, 1 Khadda in whole road and they think SS himself build these roads with Public money  They are more worried about foot paths and streets of Lahore, while half a million people affected by floods in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> What was the exact purpose of this post?
> 
> You didn't refute the claim of the poster, nor did you provide a justification...just a cheap remark.


Actually I havent been to Kalima chowk recently so I can't really recognize the place. Secondly, I am thanking PTI fans to help N improvements for free. If they just keep doing it and we keep improving things I hope N will make a greater sweep next time so thank you so much PTIians! keep up the good work


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Actually I havent been to Kalima chowk recently so I can't really recognize the place. Secondly, I am thanking PTI fans to help N improvements for free. If they just keep doing it and we keep improving things I hope N will make a greater sweep next time so thank you so much PTIians! keep up the good work



No problem with that. After all, in the end we want betterment of Pakistan, jo koi bhi kar day.

Improved youth initiatives, executive reshuffle, drone strikes, development programs all were spurred by PTI!!!

In the end if our recommendations get implemented, then what can be better? Aakhir bhala to Pakistan ka hi ho raha hai na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Improved youth initiatives, development programs all were spurred by PTI!!!


which ones are you referring to?


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> which ones are you referring to?



Most of these youth initiatives. The Roshan youth thing, the loans etc. Then all the development works started after the PTI Lahore Jalsa, everybody accepts that. Ayaz Amir to Hamid Mir. The Metro Bus, flyovers, underpasses, the whole bunch.

The PML PR campaign also started only after PTI came onto the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SEAL said:


> 16 KW Solar PV Installed for Solar Water Pump / Tube-well for Irrigation with Canadian Solar Panels. in Arifwala, Punjab.
> Credit: Nizam Energy



Wow thats great. Was this done recently ?


----------



## SBD-3

Ch Nisar's exclusive interview with Hamid meer
Capital Talk - 18th June 2013


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> You didn't refute the claim of the poster, nor did you provide a justification...just a cheap remark.



That's all they can do sir, what else can they do? Criticize their own leadership? Ask for inquiry? Ask for culprits be brought to justice? They don't belong to a democratic party so all they can do is bash the poster instead of talking about the post..


----------



## Tiger Awan

SEAL said:


> Just notice mental level, 1 Khadda in whole road and they think SS himself build these roads with Public money  They are more worried about foot paths and streets of Lahore, while half a million people affected by floods in KPK.



Leave everything check the commentary of Burger 



nuclearpak said:


> Most of these youth initiatives. The Roshan youth thing, the loans etc. Then all the development works started after the PTI Lahore Jalsa, everybody accepts that. Ayaz Amir to Hamid Mir. The Metro Bus, flyovers, underpasses, the whole bunch.
> 
> The PML PR campaign also started only after PTI came onto the scene.



Metro Bus, LRMS, Laptop, PEEF, Waste Management all started before 30 oct jalsa


and regarding flyovers Pmln even did that in 90s


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> I feel petty for PTIians that they spend their times in such activities. Haan ab dharnay warnay to ho nahi rahay bechron kay pass aur kaam kaya hoga karnay ka
> Chalo muft main hamain spotter mil gay. Chuk key rakho kaam dosto!



C'mon mate, you can do way better than this. Let me help you, there is an underpass going right beneath this damaged area of road, and for your info, that underpass has been closed for traffic immediately. Now the concern is, Model Town underpass, Kalma Chowk Flyover and Muslim town Flyover all were part of same tender and was done by same construction company. So if this is the material used and this is the quality, then God knows what is the case with other roads which I've mentioned above. There should be immediate inquiry about all this and meanwhile all these flyovers and under passes should be closed for any traffic to avoid any possible mishap. 

You're an economist AFAIK and I've always enjoyed your analysis. You know sampling techniques pretty well. Take this underpass as a sample from this entire project, what do you suggest as a neutral economist? as a neutral citizen of Pakistan? This road's situation is in front of us after merely one heavy rain, moon soon season is round the corner with predictions of heavy rains than usual this year. So Punjab Govt still have some time to get ready for that.


----------



## Saleem

Tiger Awan said:


> Leave everything check the commentary of Burger
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Bus, LRMS, Laptop, PEEF, Waste Management all started before 30 oct jalsa
> 
> 
> and regarding flyovers Pmln even did that in 90s



and without electricity we will have donkeys pull the metro bus........


----------



## Jazzbot

SEAL said:


> Just notice mental level, 1 Khadda in whole road and they think SS himself build these roads with Public money  They are more worried about foot paths and streets of Lahore, while half a million people affected by floods in KPK.



PML-N created a hype based on all these roads, footpaths and flyovers before election and eventually won the elections on the basis of these projects. So why are you afraid of discussing them now after the election when you and your entire party did whole election campaign on these projects?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> C'mon mate, you can do way better than this. Let me help you, there is an underpass going right beneath this damaged area of road, and for your info, that underpass has been closed for traffic immediately. Now the concern is, Model Town underpass, Kalma Chowk Flyover and Muslim town Flyover all were part of same tender and was done by same construction company. So if this is the material used and this is the quality, then God knows what is the case with other roads which I've mentioned above. There should be immediate inquiry about all this and meanwhile all these flyovers and under passes should be closed for any traffic to avoid any possible mishap.
> 
> You're an economist AFAIK and I've always enjoyed your analysis. You know sampling techniques pretty well. Take this underpass as a sample from this entire project, what do you suggest as a neutral economist? as a neutral citizen of Pakistan? This road's situation is in front of us after merely one heavy rain, moon soon season is round the corner with predictions of heavy rains than usual this year. So Punjab Govt still have some time to get ready for that.


Of course, despite being not prone, it is necessary that they too should be inspected. However, you can't exclude randomness from certainty. If the company made a commitment for completion, they are liable and government has right to receive compensation. But if you argue that projects are also made to hasty, if they dont, the costs in the inflationary enviornament like Pakistan can go up very quickly. For example, Satpara Dam initial costs in 2006 were estimated at around 2100 Mio PKR but as the project delayed a bit, the costs ended up staggering 4500 Million in 2008. So If you consider that government is at fault, I guess the issue is more with the contractor because it willfully took the obligation to complete the requirements in six months and now it should compensate the government for performance failure. Yet, let the complete picture be available as the investigations complete.


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

hasnain0099 said:


>



Good to see Pakistani businessman's returning home with investment i hope others will follow him. 
Roshan Pakistan Inshallah


----------



## Bratva

Sidelining current IG Islamabad is a mistake, Bin yamin is a capable officer and What PML-N doing with Zulfiqar Cheema is still regrettable. He is as capable Dr.Shoaib Suddle is. If he were assigned DG IB post, IB would have become an efficient agency!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

SEAL said:


> Good to see Pakistani businessman's returning home with investment i hope others will follow him.
> Roshan Pakistan Inshallah



Nawaz Sharif in first tenure brought many Industrialist back who left country during 70s


----------



## SEAL

June 19, 2013
Rs200b collection under CGT in Punjab​
*LAHORE - Provincial Finance Minister Mujtaba Shujaur Rehman, while terming the Punjab budget 2013-14 as balanced, pro-poor and growth-oriented, has said that effective measures have been taken to bring affluent classes into tax net to broaden the base of levies. He said that the newly-introduced capital gains tax will collect up to Rs200 billion while collection of Rs60.35 billion is estimated under GST on services.*

Addressing a post-budget conference here at CM Secretariat, flanked by provincial minister Rana Sana Ullah and finance secretary Tariq Bajwa, the finance minister said the new tax on sale and purchase of property has been levied to control artificial hike in property rates, as property dealers escalate rates of plots on speculations. 

New measures have also been introduced to ensure collection of agri income tax, however tax ratio has not been enhanced. It is hoped the government will achieve target of Rs2 billion revenue target.
He said that record development programs and huge funds for the uplift of less-developed areas of the province would help curtail unemployment on the one hand while attract the foreign investment on the other. 

He said that austerity measures like bringing down Chief Minister offices expenditures by up to 30%, abolition of discretion funds of provincial ministers and purchase on vehicles for Punjab government would remove burden on the provincial exchequer and enhance government revenue. 
He said that Rs20.43 billion were allocated to generate power at provincial level from hydel, solar, wind and bio-gas, showing 50pc raise as compared to last years allocation of Rs10 billion for energy sector which was later diverted to other schemes. CM house budget has also been cut by 30 per cent while other depts non-salary expenses have been reduced by 15pc.

To a question, finance secretary Tariq Bajwa said that Punjab has followed the policy of centre by raising salaries of public servants by 10 per cent while other provinces have violated the policy of federal government, which has never occurred in the history of Pakistan. 

Finance Minister said that the budget focus on energy projects is enough to make the point the Punjab government wants revival of economic activities in the province. He said decision to enhance power generation through hydel, coal & solar resources through public-private partnership would not only help ensure uninterrupted supply of electricity to the industry and masses but would also give a boost to the economic activities in the province. 

Agriculture, education and health are major fields and Punjab government has focused on these important sectors. And if improvement plan is implemented in true spirit the province will become a role model, minister observed. He said that special focus on education sector shows the commitment of Chief Minister Punjab with the people of Punjab. He said that allocation of sufficient funds for establishment of more Danish Schools would certainly help poor. 

Of Rs290 billion ADP, Rs240 billion will be spent on annual plans while Rs50 billion will go to other uplift projects. The 2013-14 ADP allocation has been increased by 16 per cent from ADP of 2012-13 and if compared with amended ADP of 2012-13 it is escalated by Rs114 billion for upcoming budget.
The details include Rs90.79 billion for social sector, Rs90.71 billion for infrastructure, Rs11.9 billion for productive fields, Rs13.55 billion for services, Rs9 billion for miscellaneous, Rs24.84 billion for special programmes and Rs50 billion for uplift priorities. The current expenditures for 2013-14 is expected at about Rs607.56 billion, up by 10 per cent from the concluding year of amended current expenditures. Detail of current expenditure includes Rs239 billion for local bodies, Rs94 billion for public order and safety, Rs101 billion for general administration, Rs75 billion for pension and salaries and Rs36 billion for subsidies.

The provincial govt allocated around 4 per cent of total budget to Rs40.5 billion for education while Rs44.63 billion has been set for health- about 5pc of the budget.
He said that on demand of public, more Rapid Bus Service schemes will be launched in Lahore while the service will also be started in Multan, Pindi and Faisalabad, with no mentioning of allocations in budget speech. 

Rs93 billion, which is 32pc of total budget, has been allocated for South Punjab while Rs10 billion has been earmarked to upgrade necessary infrastructure of Multan, Pindi and Gujranwala to the level of big cities. Rs7.5 billion is earmarked for solar tubewells and Rs5.5 for agriculture while Rs22 billion will go for irrigation.

Rs200b collection under CGT in Punjab

200 Billion is estimated amount, if they recover 120-150 Billion Rs, guys Punjab is gonna change.


----------



## SBD-3

First appearance of Zubair Umar on media.
Dunya @ 8 With Malick - 19th June 2013


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Tiger Awan

hasnain0099 said:


>



yar none of your links are working

cant see the pics


----------



## SBD-3

Tiger Awan said:


> yar none of your links are working
> 
> cant see the pics



It often happens, just edit the post, copy the link, past it in browser's address tab and you should be able to see it


----------



## Tiger Awan

hasnain0099 said:


> It often happens, just edit the post, copy the link, past it in browser's address tab and you should be able to see it



tried not working


----------



## SBD-3

Tiger Awan said:


> tried not working


Check if E-paper :: Daily Express Urdu Newspaper is working for you.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> First appearance of Zubair Umar on media.
> Dunya @ 8 With Malick - 19th June 2013



Not first time, he has appeared before along with Asad Umar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/259339-garibo-qurbani-do-asks-nawaz.html


----------



## Jango

Anybody saw todays show with Kashif Abbasi?

10 lakh Eagle 'gifted' to UAE president after bypassing laws? LDA and other contractors 'gifted' crores for completing projects? Yar ab aisa to na karo Shahbaz Sharif.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1729; &#1607;&#1746; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576;...... &#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1604;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; ......


----------



## Jango

The Punjab Minister for Jails visited central jail Lahore today as a normal citizen in an undercover op, he went inside the jail without an ID card, and with a mobile phone. Paid the guy at the gate 500 Rs bribe and in total paid 1100 Rs bribe at different points inside the jail. Stayed there for half an hour.

He has fired the staff at the jail, IG has been called.

Actually, this is also a shame for PML< since it was their government in the last 5 years. Yeh kia tha paanch saalon main? But kudos to this minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

"Rawalpindi Metro bus project will be extended to Islamabad as well." Federal Interior Minister Ch. Nisar Ali Khan






"I am pleased to address the talented people and brilliant brains who are rendering glorious services for their organizations but it is time for them to contribute to the development and progress of the country too", said the CM while addressing the inaugural function of CEO Summit Asia 2013.
CM said that early solution of energy crisis is essential for promotion of investment and solution of the problems being faced by the country. He also stated that that the model of Turkey will be adopted and police system of Punjab will be improved. He said that modern technology will be utilized for this purpose which will help eliminate crimes.
CM also shared that the Punjab Investment Board has been constituted for the promotion of investment in the province and it is taking measures for providing facilities to investors
















Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif meets with Outgoing Ambassador of Japan H.E. Mr. Hiroshi OE.











Prime Minister Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif chairs a meeting regarding E-Governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

hasnain0099 said:


>



Welcome to democratic dictatorship.


----------



## Tiger Awan

BATMAN said:


> Welcome to democratic dictatorship.



whats the problem ??? mush will go to a trial. Thats it


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

Road from Ferozepur Road to Model Town is closed.. @Jazzbot, @Leader, can you guys confirm.

His Royal Highness is arriving at Model Town PML office. 

So much for 'kafayat shaari' and 'saadgi'!


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Road from Ferozepur Road to Model Town is closed.. @Jazzbot, @Leader, can you guys confirm.
> 
> His Royal Highness is arriving at Model Town PML office.
> 
> So much for 'kafayat shaari' and 'saadgi'!



no, i think...

there maybe traffic more than usual if nawaz kingo is arriving during his protocol movement.


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> no, i think...
> 
> there maybe traffic more than usual if nawaz kingo is arriving during his protocol movement.



Geo reported it about an hour or so ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



Why is ad for PIA given out by Info ministry?

I've heard that there is real confusion in PIA these days, the MoD still has officers deputed and is controlling things, Cabinet Division is also wanting to get it's share, then the Advisor to PM on Aviation is also getting in, so atleast three different places are giving three different and conflicting instructions to PIA,

Too many cooks spoil the broth!

Same with Foreign Ministry...


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Geo reported it about an hour or so ago.



errrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Why is ad for PIA given out by Info ministry?
> 
> I've heard that there is real confusion in PIA these days, the MoD still has officers deputed and is controlling things, Cabinet Division is also wanting to get it's share, then the Advisor to PM on Aviation is also getting in, so atleast three different places are giving three different and conflicting instructions to PIA,
> 
> Too many cooks spoil the broth!
> 
> Same with Foreign Ministry...



This is where the Ad comes in. They are looking to hire people for positions most likely replacing the PPP and MQM supported workers in PIA. Seeing the base in Karachi, i'm not surprised to see an opposition. There is no Minister of Defense. It is with the PM and so i expect the last remaining officers who are trying to get some sort of attention to go home soon. The adviser to PM on Aviation is also a vital person. He, along with 3 other people, including the Finance Minster, Planning and Development Minister and the Information Minister have been tasked recently to work on a road map. PML-N has given an ultimatum of 100 days for major changes. They may not be as quick as Saad Rafique working with Railways but I'm sure the issues here of PIA would be solved within the time frame.


----------



## Jango

Nawaz Sharif met with IG Punjab Police, IG Motorway and other Punjab officials. He said that Punjab would be made a model province and corruption finished from there. Punjab would be developed all over. Thana culture will be finished in Punjab.

Somebody tell this idiot that you are the Prime Minister of *Pakistan*, yeh Punjab ka mamla Shahbaz Sharif par hi chor do. prime Minister does not meddle with the provincial police.

More than Punjab, there is problem in Balochistan, try and make that place a model province.

Waqayi main, he is a Punjabi Prime Minister...people said this early on, but I didn't think like that. But now, there are quite a few statements like this which have led me to believe that he is indeed a Punjabi Prime Minister and not Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> Nawaz Sharif met with IG Punjab Police, IG Motorway and other Punjab officials. He said that Punjab would be made a model province and corruption finished from there. Punjab would be developed all over. Thana culture will be finished in Punjab.
> 
> Somebody tell this idiot that you are the Prime Minister of *Pakistan*, yeh Punjab ka mamla Shahbaz Sharif par hi chor do. prime Minister does not meddle with the provincial police.
> 
> More than Punjab, there is problem in Balochistan, try and make that place a model province.
> 
> Waqayi main, he is a Punjabi Prime Minister...people said this early on, but I didn't think like that. But now, there are quite a few statements like this which have led me to believe that he is indeed a Punjabi Prime Minister and not Pakistan.



Big ganja is going to be Prime Minister Punjab while little ganja is going to be CM Lahore, a win-win situation for patwaries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Zahid Hamid has been changed from Law Minister to Minister for Science and tech. 

Kia chakar hai, zaroor is ko sath lagana hai kia?

This was done after a petition was filed in SC that Zahid Hamid was also Law Minister in 2007 when judges were booted out, and he was an integral part of the Musharraf decisions. So article 6 should also be implemented on him along with Musharraf.

Kia baat hai bhaiyo, Musharraf par to Article 6 Article 6, aur us ka saathi law Minister and now Minister for Science and Tech?
@hasnain0099, any comments?


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Zahid Hamid has been changed from Law Minister to Minister for Science and tech.
> 
> Kia chakar hai, zaroor is ko sath lagana hai kia?
> 
> This was done after a petition was filed in SC that Zahid Hamid was also Law Minister in 2007 when judges were booted out, and he was an integral part of the Musharraf decisions. So article 6 should also be implemented on him along with Musharraf.
> 
> Kia baat hai bhaiyo, Musharraf par to Article 6 Article 6, aur us ka saathi law Minister and now Minister for Science and Tech?
> @hasnain0099, any comments?


He stepped down because of conflict of interest. I agree that everybody which aided Musharraf should be brought to justice. But be mindful that if such happens then many famous names would be in danger (including a mass from PML-N,Q,PPP and even PTI). Famous and newly turned "self righteous" Shaikh rasheed, PTI's favorite anchor Mubashir Luqman and many more will be endagered. If the circle is extended from the cabinet (which it should) many army servicemen would also be endagered. And both TuQ and IK will also be responsible in broader perspective since they openly supported Musharraf in his famous referendum. Like Mahmood Achakzai said, If Justice is to be done, it should be applied to everybody. 
Here's something of interest for you
PTI fields Pervez Musharraf


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*ADB to setup 2000 mw solar energy in Punjab*

Lahore: Asian Development Bank would set up 2000 megawatts solar energy projects under public private partnership in Punjab.

It was agreed during a meeting between Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif and Asian Development Bank delegation at Model Town today. Senior Advisor of Asian Development Bank for Public Private Partnership, Central and West Asian Department Chin Chooon Fong, Nianshan Zhang, Adrian Torres, Shauzab Ali, Provincial Minister for Energy Sher Ali Khan, Chief Secretary, Advisor Azm-ul-Haq, Secretary Energy and experts were present on the occasion.

The first project of solar energy will be completed within a year whereas Asian Development Bank would complete 2000 mega watt solar energy projects within two years in Punjab. Besides solar energy, Asian Development Bank would also extend cooperation in coal, biomass, biogas and hydro energy projects.

Talking to the delegation, Shahbaz Sharif said that setting up of solar energy projects in Punjab by Asian Development Bank is a welcoming step. He expressed his desire that the work should be started on these projects expeditiously and completed at the earliest so that people could get rid of electricity crisis.

He said that PML-N government has made a promise to the people to reduce energy crisis and it will have to fulfill this promise at all cost. The Chief Minister said that besides solar energy,

Asian Development Bank should also extend cooperation in coal, biomass, biogas and hydro energy projects and result oriented steps should be taken speedily in this regard. He said that load-shedding has caused irreparable loss to agriculture, industry and economy. Shahbaz Sharif said that we have no other option except to reduce energy crisis and have to march forward with supersonic speed for this purpose.

He said that if Punjab government can complete gigantic metro bus project with 11 months, then there is no reason that energy projects could not be set up at the earliest.

ONLINE - International News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

all patwaris hail to nawaz kingo !!


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=122689471275468


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=208181712664950


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588690101176300





woh sab samaj mein ata hai, yeh sandy salaab mein 4 lac Rs ki konsi imdaad ki hai shahbaz shairf nay America ki?


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=208181712664950


Okey lets look at the break up we previously had
10% WHT (Adjustable against tax paid if One's already a registered tax payer)
5% Federal Excise Duty (Not adjustable)
19.5% sales tax
Now calculate this on 100 Balance 
100*0.15= 15 RS
Then calculate sales tax on rest 
85*.195=16.58
Total credit we used to get was 68.48 PKR
Now with Fed Abolished into WHT I can claim 15 rs paid on every 100 back instead of 10 previously. So its benefical for tax payers.


----------



## Leader

*GST increase not to be withdrawn: Dar
*

The government has decided not to withdraw the proposed one per cent increase in general sales tax (GST) for fiscal year 2013-14.
Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, winding up the budget debate in the National Assembly on Saturday, said that he had carefully reviewed the opposition&#8217;s recommendations on the increase in GST but the country&#8217;s economic condition currently did not leave room for withdrawal of the increase.
Dar said that there was a Rs374 billion revenue shortfall in Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) collections during the past fiscal year. This year begins with the biggest budget deficit.
&#8220;Other countries apply 17 % GST rates, just like us,&#8221; said Dar.
However, the finance minister assured the house that the government will withdraw the one per cent increase if the resource situation allowed for it.
The finance minister told the house that minimum wages for labour had been increased from Rs8,000 to Rs10,000.
According to Dar, the government incorporated 21 recommendation proposals from Senate into the finance bill this year. This has been a first in Pakistan&#8217;s history, he claimed.

GST increase not to be withdrawn: Dar &#8211; The Express Tribune

first its not 1% increase but 3% in actual.

secondly illegally imposed GST increase from 14 june without passing it from the parliament, and now badmashi on behalf of IMF new abbu of yateem ishaq dar.


----------



## Leader

lalu parshad moment of Yateem Khuwaja saad rafique :






The Travelling of Khawaja Saad Rafique Cost 1 Million Rupees - Geo Tau Aisay Pakistan


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> He stepped down because of conflict of interest. I agree that everybody which aided Musharraf should be brought to justice. But be mindful that if such happens then many famous names would be in danger (including a mass from PML-N,Q,PPP and even PTI). Famous and newly turned "self righteous" Shaikh rasheed, PTI's favorite anchor Mubashir Luqman and many more will be endagered. If the circle is extended from the cabinet (which it should) many army servicemen would also be endagered. And both TuQ and IK will also be responsible in broader perspective since they openly supported Musharraf in his famous referendum. Like Mahmood Achakzai said, If Justice is to be done, it should be applied to everybody.
> Here's something of interest for you
> PTI fields Pervez Musharraf



Yup...all should be tried for treason, not only Musharraf.

You can't have double standards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Najam Sethi appointed PCB acting chairman - thenews.com.pk

O jao yar jao...I didn't expect THIS from N league.

Lakh di lanat.

Maujan hi Maujaan for Najam Sethi, first CT CM, now Acting Chairman for PCB...journalism gaya bhaar main...ab to hakumti darwazon main maujain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

najam sethi is finally getting his due share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Apna Apna Gareban (Jaan Nisar Bemisaal&#8230;Gawah Koi Nahi&#8230 &#8211; 22th June 2013

Apna Apna Gareban (Jaan Nisar Bemisaal&#8230;Gawah Koi Nahi&#8230 &#8211; 22th June 2013

no lawyer, no person or politician willing to testify against musharraf.



settlement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588998211145489






a reminder !


----------



## SBD-3

Interview with Khwaja Saad Rafique 
Meri Tarjihaat - 23rd June 2013 - Exclusive Khawaja Saad Rafique


----------



## Jazzbot

For my leaguer brothers, with love..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Nawaz Sharif saying that Musharraf did treason on November 3 and Article 6 will be invoked. 

Oh the irony! 

I wonder what Zahid Hamid will be thinking...


----------



## Jazzbot

Meanwhile in Lahore, a couple of days ago.
@nuclearpak you were right about this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Railway and Police operation in Khairpur to reclaim the railway land.

people now protesting over there...well done Railways...get that land back.

These people should be shown the door of a jail cell if they start more violence.

Railways needs to either sell, or commercially rent the land it owns and earn profit from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## monitor12345

I have one question for Nawaz Sharif...
If Nawaz Sharif says that His first, second and third priority is Energy Crisis, Energy Crisisi and Energy Crisis . And if Nawaz Sharif is in favour of Iran Pakistan Gas Pipeline, Then Why His Government has not allocated any money in the budget, for Iran Pak gas pipeline ??? All other steps like preventing Electricity theft, Improving Efficiency, Solar Energy , Wind Energy, Bagasse etc will add only 1500 MW to 2500 MW. But the shortfall is 5000 MW. 
Also the Electricity demand is increasing by 1000 MW every year.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


>


Speaks about the economic expertise of reporter
The previous structure was
10% WH Tax (Adjustable for Taxpayers against Tax Paid)
5% Fed Ex Duty (Not adjustable)
19.5% *Sales Tax*
Since Federal excise is gradually being withdrawn now the new structure is 
15% WH Tax (Adjustable for Tax Payers)
19.5% of Sales Tax
So taxpayers now can get back 15 Rs on every 100 rather than 10 Rs. For non tax payer, the burden remains the same.
Thus this is a postive development for people who are registered tax payers.


----------



## monitor12345

nuclearpak said:


> Najam Sethi appointed PCB acting chairman - thenews.com.pk
> 
> O jao yar jao...I didn't expect THIS from N league.
> 
> Lakh di lanat.
> 
> Maujan hi Maujaan for Najam Sethi, first CT CM, now Acting Chairman for PCB...journalism gaya bhaar main...ab to hakumti darwazon main maujain!



First , Musaddiq Malik , who was holding some energy related position in Caretaker government, afterwards , he was also made advisor in some Ministry. ( I forgot the name ) 
Now , Najam Sethi, who was Caretaker CM, now made PCB chairman.
What does it indicate ???


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

monitor12345 said:


> I have one question for Nawaz Sharif...
> If Nawaz Sharif says that His first, second and third priority is Energy Crisis, Energy Crisisi and Energy Crisis . And if Nawaz Sharif is in favour of Iran Pakistan Gas Pipeline, Then Why His Government has not allocated any money in the budget, for Iran Pak gas pipeline ??? All other steps like preventing Electricity theft, Improving Efficiency, Solar Energy , Wind Energy, Bagasse etc will add only 1500 MW to 2500 MW. But the shortfall is 5000 MW.
> Also the Electricity demand is increasing by 1000 MW every year.


he cant angry his masters in the house of saud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


>



And How will they do this miracle that too only in 3 years ?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> And How will they do this miracle that too only in 3 years ?



loadshedding key azab se satai hui awam ko dilasa dey rahein hain agley 5 saal tak yahi karein gay


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> And How will they do this miracle that too only in 3 years ?


Apparently yes..........


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



From 12000 to 26000 MW...I'll believe it when I see it.

How exactly does PML plan on accomplishing that? Dams aren't gonna be built that early...the conversion of oil to coal isn't gonna give you a boost of 14000 MW either in 3 years...

In the last 5 years, N league very cleverly created a monopoly on milk business and ruined Halla...

This time, they are after the poultry market! Kaam abhi say shuru ho gaya hai, as far as Battgram and Basham.

Kuch to sharam karo Sharif khandan...thori si hi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Apparently yes..........



I am saying please tell how would they do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> I am saying please tell how would they do it


I dont have the exact details but let me make a guess. 
1-Total installed capacity at the end of 2010 was 20,728MV. The current production is hovering around 12000-12500 whcih means that around 8000MV of generation capacity is idle. 
2- Out of this around 1500MV is underproduction of IPPs due to circular debt. 
3-The rest by GENCOs is either because they are extremely inefficient or they are fuel based plants. 
Now if the government converts these power plants into gas/coal combined cycle tech, GENCOs potential can be tapped within 3-4 years. So even if 80% of the potential is tapped, the electricity generation can go upto 19000MVs. 
2- Add 1000MV of Chichu ke maliyan and Nandipur expected in one year. the figure goes upto 20000MV 
3-900 MV from suger mils production ==> 20900MV
4-Around 1000MV from Nelam Jehlam==> 21900MV
5-Around 400MV from Chasnup III==> 22500MV
Add private sector's around 1000MV it takes the figures upto 23500MV
Now rest is around 3200 MV. This means one big dam's (my speculation Diamere Basha) completion would also have been eyed by PML-N. 
So let me try to guess year by year capacity
by Dec 2013 12500+1500 (IPP's full potential)=14000MV
2014 14000+1000 (Nandipur& Chichu ke maliyan)+1000 (some restored Genco+Sugar Mills)=~15500-16000
2015 16000+500 (Nuke)+1000 (N-J)+~3000-3500 (Gencos)=~22000-22500MV
So effectively as early as 2014 to june 2015, the issue of loadsheeding is expected to be solved.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> I dont have the exact details but let me make a guess.
> 1-Total installed capacity at the end of 2010 was 20,728MV. The current production is hovering around 12000-12500 whcih means that around 8000MV of generation capacity is idle.
> 2- Out of this around 1500MV is underproduction of IPPs due to circular debt.
> 3-The rest by GENCOs is either because they are extremely inefficient or they are fuel based plants.
> Now if the government converts these power plants into gas/coal combined cycle tech, GENCOs potential can be tapped within 3-4 years. So even if 80% of the potential is tapped, the electricity generation can go upto 19000MVs.
> 2- Add 1000MV of Chichu ke maliyan and Nandipur expected in one year. the figure goes upto 20000MV
> 3-900 MV from suger mils production ==> 20900MV
> 4-Around 1000MV from Nelam Jehlam==> 21900MV
> 5-Around 400MV from Chasnup III==> 22500MV
> Add private sector's around 1000MV it takes the figures upto 23500MV
> Now rest is around 3200 MV. This means one big dam's (my speculation Diamere Basha) completion would also have been eyed by PML-N.
> So let me try to guess year by year capacity
> by Dec 2013 12500+1500 (IPP's full potential)=14000MV
> 2014 14000+1000 (Nandipur& Chichu ke maliyan)+1000 (some restored Genco+Sugar Mills)=~15500-16000
> 2015 16000+500 (Nuke)+1000 (N-J)+~3000-3500 (Gencos)=~22000-22500MV
> So effectively as early as 2014 to june 2015, the issue of loadsheeding is expected to be solved.



But how IPP will run on full capacity if "Khazana is khali" and you to have give 100' of billions of ruppee to them yearly? and there is no sign of economic recovery in 2-3 years. Either PML-N gonna print a crap load of money or the claim was another "Josh e Khitabt"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> *But how IPP will run on full capacity if "Khazana is khali"* and you to have give 100' of billions of ruppee to them yearly? and there is no sign of economic recovery in 2-3 years. Either PML-N gonna print a crap load of money or the claim was another "Josh e Khitabt"


ECC meeting: Govt to seek paying off part of debt to IPPs &#8211; The Express Tribune
http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-13-23454-Rs300-billion-circular-debt-balloons-budget-deficit


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



see thori bohat tabdili tu ay gyi ha ...


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> ECC meeting: Govt to seek paying off part of debt to IPPs &#8211; The Express Tribune
> Rs300 billion circular debt balloons budget deficit - thenews.com.pk



I'm talking about your calculations particularly IPP to run on full capacity, please point out after repayment of debt, will IPP run on full capacity for how long?


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> I'm talking about your calculations particularly IPP to run on full capacity, please point out after repayment of debt, will IPP run on full capacity for how long?


Fairly simple I guess. As long as the circular debt doesn't accumulate. Why would an entrepreneur produce something for which he is not expected to get anything back? Ensure the payments to IPPs, they will keep producing on their maximum capacity


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Fairly simple I guess. As long as the circular debt doesn't accumulate. Why would an entrepreneur produce something for which he is not expected to get anything back? *Ensure the payments to IPPs, they will keep producing on their maximum capacity*



And where that payment gonna come? To run IPP at full capacity you need 200-300 Billion annually


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> And where that payment gonna come? To run IPP at full capacity you need 200-300 Billion annually


I have posted the links that government has budgeted around 300 billion for clearing circular debt. Though it would increase the deficit but unless we dont put energy into the system, economy will remain paralyzed. And unless there is no growth, we would always be landing with higher and higher budget deficits since taxes growth (which is necessary to control deficit) depends upon economic growth. So its a trade off actually.


----------



## SBD-3

Interesting news: Opposition in Punjab Assembly condemns the implementation of agricultural tax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Interesting news: Opposition in Punjab Assembly condemns the implementation of agricultural tax



5 marlay k ghar pe b tax? .. sher aik bari phir ..


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> 5 marlay k ghar pe b tax? .. sher aik bari phir ..


Ek baar detail parhlo key kahan se wasool hoya yeh 5 marlay key gharon par tax.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Nawaz Sharif's first interaction with Chinese media. 
Prime Minister Mian Mohammad Nawaz Sharif


----------



## Edevelop

CM Sees off Toppers Going on Foreign Study Tour 

40 brilliant students who had topped the Matriculation, FA/FSC and BA/BSC examinations took off for Europe last night. 

CM Shahbaz Sharif since 2008 had decided that all Ministers, MNAs and MPAs including himself would pay for all foreign visits from their personal pockets, and the Government of Punjab would bear the expense of sending brilliant students to Europe to visit some of the top universities of the world. 

Student delegation comprises toppers from Sindh, Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Gilit Baltistan and they will be visiting prominent universities of Germany, Sweden and UK.

Imparting training and education to the bright stars of the nation, enhancing information and providing resources for equipping them with modern knowledge is such a useful investment due to which country and the nation would be able to achieve the goals of development and prosperity, said CM Shahbaz Sharif while talking to media. CM Shahbaz Sharif saw the students off at Allama Iqbal International Airport last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Okey lets look at the break up we previously had
> 10% WHT (Adjustable against tax paid if One's already a registered tax payer)
> 5% Federal Excise Duty (Not adjustable)
> 19.5% sales tax
> Now calculate this on 100 Balance
> 100*0.15= 15 RS
> Then calculate sales tax on rest
> 85*.195=16.58
> Total credit we used to get was 68.48 PKR
> Now with Fed Abolished into WHT I can claim 15 rs paid on every 100 back instead of 10 previously. So its benefical for tax payers.



just need to ask a question as u know much more about taxes then me . u said u can claim 15 rs back now instead of 10 rs ..how did that work?have u gotten ur 10 rs back on every card u used ..and do u think the poor people know how to get their money back ???and how many of them actually ever got their 10 rs back?


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> just need to ask a question as u know much more about taxes then me . u said u can claim 15 rs back now instead of 10 rs ..how did that work?have u gotten ur 10 rs back on every card u used ..and do u think the poor people know how to get their money back ???and how many of them actually ever got their 10 rs back?


Thats called adjustable withholding tax. Those who are registered taxpayers can claim it back. Those who are not, can not. Btw heavy mobile use and cars are used by rich, well off middle income class. Poor's mobile bill is hardly 300,400 per month. Those who spends thousands on mobile are certainly not the ones who dont have roti, bijli and pani. They have sufficient income so they should register for income tax.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Thats called adjustable withholding tax. Those who are registered taxpayers can claim it back. Those who are not, can not. Btw heavy mobile use and cars are used by rich, well off middle income class. Poor's mobile bill is hardly 300,400 per month. Those who spends thousands on mobile are certainly not the ones who dont have roti, bijli and pani. They have sufficient income so they should register for income tax.



trust me, everyone use cell phns alot ..so if u say poor people use around 300 rs ..they use to get 220 on 300( approx.) ..now it will be one 180 .. so now they have to buy one more card ...so they can have a total of 400 now and they will get 240 out of it ... so if my driver was getting 10000 per month ..u just raise his expensive 1% ... we are not talking abt the students which need around 700-800 for routine stuff ... btw if my driver needs to claim his 15 % back which will be around 500 ... should he hire someone to get his taxes back? 300 tu bachay ka jama karnay aur wapis lnay mei laag jayain gay .. aur kon wapis leta ha tax ..hussian bhie ab haar cheez ko na defend karyain ...


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> trust me, everyone use cell phns alot ..so if u say poor people use around 300 rs ..they use to get 220 on 300( approx.)


Simple Algebra a 5% (per 100) increase in tax should have how much impact? You're calculating around 12% impact.


> so if my driver was getting 10000 per month ..u just raise his expensive 1% ... ... btw if my driver needs to claim his 15 % back which will be around 500 ... should he hire someone to get his taxes back?


As per income tax law, it is the responsibility of employer (i.e. You) to make necessary arrangements for the salary as well as tax arrangements of your employees.


> we are not talking abt the students which need around 700-800 for routine stuff


What routine stuff does a student need? talk with chicks?


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Simple Algebra a 5% (per 100) increase in tax should have how much impact? You're calculating around 12% impact.
> 
> As per income tax law, *it is the responsibility of employer (i.e. You) to make necessary arrangements for the salary* as well as tax arrangements of your employees.
> 
> What routine stuff does a student need?* talk with chicks?*



how much do u pay ur driver or servent? do u file his tax records?

I think you are wrong about 5 % ... we get around 75 now .. may be u use postpiad thats why u dont know.because nowwhen i load card and i get around 42 (after returning 40 uloan and the taxes with u loan ..so i guess .. we get more 75 % now)..but i will get a new card and let u know 

As far as 700 for students goes .. as per ur post 867 we should get 467 on 700 .. which is 16 ruppee per day ... if u just send 7 msgs , 7 on net calls it is around 15 ... *hussain bhie ap k expert opion mei 15 ruppee mei bachi pasnay k jo tarekay hain woh batain.* ...hajj pe tax lagya sahi tha ab bachi pasnay pe b tax .. yeh khola tazad ha ...hussian bhie seriously stop defending their all acts ..ur love for pml n is clouding ur evey judgment ..i never have balance in my cellphn , phir be i spend around 800 -900 per month


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> how much do u pay ur driver or servent? do u file his tax records?


I don't have any driver or servant.



> I think you are wrong about 5 % ... we get around 75 now .. may be u use postpiad thats why u dont know.because nowwhen i load card and i get around 42 (after returning 40 uloan and the taxes with u loan ..so i guess .. we get more 75 % now)..but i will get a new card and let u know


I use both post paid as well as prepaid. 



> As far as 700 for students goes .. as per ur post 867 we should get 467 on 700 .. which is 16 ruppee per day ... if u just send 7 msgs , 7 on net calls it is around 15 ... *hussain bhie ap k expert opion mei 15 ruppee mei bachi pasnay k jo tarekay hain woh batain.* ...hajj pe tax lagya sahi tha ab bachi pasnay pe b tax .. yeh khola tazad ha ...hussian bhie seriously stop defending their all acts ..ur love for pml n is clouding ur evey judgment ..i never have balance in my cellphn , phir be i spend around 800 -900 per month


The point that i was making was why do they need a mobile in the first place? Okey it makes sense for those people who are studying away from their homes. But except from emergency use or sparing use, I don't see any reason for a budget of 700+ for students.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> The point that i was making was why do they need a mobile in the first place? Okey it makes sense for those people who are studying away from their homes. But except from emergency use or sparing use, I don't see any reason for a budget of 700+ for students.


seriously ??? bhie jail mei he band kara deyain sab ... light ha nhie .. bahir ghoomnay jayain tu cng nhie ha ... doston se batain b na karay? 15 ruppe mei 10 min he baat hoti ha ..uthna tu ghar walon ko batanay mei kab ana ha ..doston se puchnay mei k kahan hoo ..chotay kamoon mei lagta ha ... hussian bhie itna tu cordination mei laag jata ha .. i said 7 mins on net if u call off net it is around 2 or 3 ruppee 

really u r becoming very baised ... u were the inspartion for me .. atleast noon league have one decent suppourter .. and may be he is right and u talk from logic ..lakin ab b ajeeb batain kar rahay hain ajj kal .. now i think i was right sysasi gulaam hain .. no matter what they do u will come up with somethng to justify it ..like mqm supporters


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> seriously ??? bhie jail mei he band kara deyain sab ... light ha nhie .. bahir ghoomnay jayain tu cng nhie ha ... doston se batain b na karay? 15 ruppe mei 10 min he baat hoti ha ..uthna tu ghar walon ko batanay mei kab ana ha ..doston se puchnay mei k kahan hoo ..chotay kamoon mei lagta ha ... hussian bhie itna tu cordination mei laag jata ha .. i said 7 mins on net if u call off net it is around 2 or 3 ruppee


Here are the details about the charges 
Your Bill Summary
Total Subscription Charges Rs. 308.00
Total Usage Charges Rs. 12.50 (Spending over the original subscription plan)
Total Service Charges Rs. 320.50
*Sales Tax (19.5%) Rs. 63.00*
*Advance Tax (10%) Rs. 38.00*
Total New Charges Rs. 422.00
Balance brought Forward Rs. 0.00
Total Payable Rs. 422.00
Now As If you take the media reporting





They don't even know that 
1)Services charges are those charged by the *Cellular phone Operator* not the government
2) There is *NO* Federal Excise Duty (the paper qoutes it at 20.5%) whereas it is *Sales Tax* at 19.5%. 
So only WHT (Advance Tax) is increased by 5%. Cellular charges is still a myth because I don't see any cellular charges in billing. So like I say, when journalists become taxation experts and economists, the result is devastating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

did he really say that??? just wow !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Got the first sight of a protocol in PML-N's Roshan Pakistan.

Today at around 7:00 AM, I was going to the airport on Islamabad Expressway. The signals were turned off and there was a plainclothes guy standing on the signals with a radio set. There were alot of plainclothes intelligence men with radio sets littered all around the road. I thought maybe some ISI convoy would pass through. 

So we were stationary on a signal, when the guy comes and tells all of us to start moving and stops all other traffic on the other roads. We went about 15 meters from the signal when a Hooting Isl Police toyota comes and tells us to buzz off. We moved to the second lane. Then a convoy of 12 Jeeps (including 2 land Cruisers, Bulletproof ofcourse and 2 Pajeros of intelligence). Rest of the cars included 2 Isl Police vehicles and the rest were white double cabins of intelligence with bulky figures and AK's inside.

They almost crashed into our car, we were in the second lane and the protocol vehicles tried to occupy 3 lanes of the road, jaisay baap ki jageer hai.

But this isn't the most surprising part....before the last Land Cruiser (black) there was a Vigo with a green vinyl plastered all over and a Tiger on the sides, and a picture of Shahbaz Sharif and Nawaz Sharif on the back and bonnet with PML in bold. There was a MPA badge on the rear bumper. In short, this was a N-league guy moving as if baap nay sarak banayi ho.

Then they went to the airport, bypassed the long waiting line on the gate and barged in.

Lakh di lanat N league, lakh di lanat. Ch Nisar kay saray waday toot gaye!
@hasnain0099, @Leader, @Jazzbot...any body living in Isl experienced this?

Since there were intel guys with them, so I am guessing that this convoy was of a very senior minister or somebody related to PM (Hamza Shahbaz etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Got the first chance of a protocol in PML-N's Roshan Pakistan.
> 
> Today at around 7:00 AM, I was going to the airport on Islamabad Expressway. The signals were turned off and there was a plainclothes guy standing on the signals with a radio set. There were alot of plainclothes intelligence men with radio sets littered all around the road. I thought maybe some ISI convoy would pass through.
> 
> So we were stationary on a signal, when the guy comes and tells all of us to start moving and stops all other traffic on the other roads. We went about 15 meters from the signal when a Hooting Isl Police toyota comes and tells us to buzz off. We moved to the second lane. Then a convoy of 12 Jeeps (including 2 land Cruisers, Bulletproof ofcourse and 2 Pajeros of intelligence). Rest of the cars included 2 Isl Police vehicles and the rest were white double cabins of intelligence with bulky figures and AK's inside.
> 
> They almost crashed into our car, we were in the second lane and the protocol vehicles tried to occupy 3 lanes of the road, jaisay baap ki jageer hai.
> 
> But this isn't the most surprising part....before the last Land Cruiser (black) there was a Vigo with a green vinyl plastered all over and a Tiger on the sides, and a picture of Shahbaz Sharif and Nawaz Sharif on the back and bonnet with PML in bold. There was a MPA badge on the rear bumper. In short, this was a N-league guy moving as if baap nay sarak banayi ho.
> 
> Then they went to the airport, bypassed the long waiting line on the gate and barged in.
> 
> Lakh di lanat N league, lakh di lanat.
> @hasnain0099, @Leader, @Jazzbot...any body living in Isl experienced this?
> 
> Since there were intel guys with them, so I am guessing that this convoy was of a very senior minister or somebody related to PM (Hamza Shahbaz etc).



thats probably hamza's convoy.

the other day Chief justice's son gets vvip protocol too in lahore.

let alone the fact that there is police giving duties throughout the road route from model town to CM house, since they sworn in.


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> the other day Chief justice's son gets vvip protocol too in lahore.
> 
> let alone the fact that there is police giving duties throughout the road route from model town to CM house, since they sworn in.



Judiciary to sab say bari munafiq hai...they try and act as angels, magr jis din asliyat samnay agayi to roain gay.


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Judiciary to sab say bari munafiq hai...they try and act as angels, magr jis din asliyat samnay agayi to roain gay.



aa hi gai hai yar, NAB chairman too would be ex-judge, yesterday Aitzaz Ahsan was saying that whatever the government wants, the SC gets it done for them.

attack on justice maqbool bakir, no suo motu or no visit even, except for one statement by the CJ of Sindh High Court and action through FC, no one even spoke about it, let alone any suo motu !


----------



## Jazzbot

@nuclearpak, I am saying this since NS visited lahore few days after taking oath. All roads going towards Model Town were completely blocked for public traffic for 3 hours. Don't know dafuq was that ****, what's the need of blocking roads when PM is inside his house? They just blocked all road during PM's stay in Model Town and opened roads for traffic after his departure.


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Got the first sight of a protocol in PML-N's Roshan Pakistan.
> 
> Today at around 7:00 AM, I was going to the airport on Islamabad Expressway. The signals were turned off and there was a plainclothes guy standing on the signals with a radio set. There were alot of plainclothes intelligence men with radio sets littered all around the road. I thought maybe some ISI convoy would pass through.
> 
> So we were stationary on a signal, when the guy comes and tells all of us to start moving and stops all other traffic on the other roads. We went about 15 meters from the signal when a Hooting Isl Police toyota comes and tells us to buzz off. We moved to the second lane. Then a convoy of 12 Jeeps (including 2 land Cruisers, Bulletproof ofcourse and 2 Pajeros of intelligence). Rest of the cars included 2 Isl Police vehicles and the rest were white double cabins of intelligence with bulky figures and AK's inside.
> 
> They almost crashed into our car, we were in the second lane and the protocol vehicles tried to occupy 3 lanes of the road, jaisay baap ki jageer hai.
> 
> But this isn't the most surprising part....before the last Land Cruiser (black) there was a Vigo with a green vinyl plastered all over and a Tiger on the sides, and a picture of Shahbaz Sharif and Nawaz Sharif on the back and bonnet with PML in bold. There was a MPA badge on the rear bumper. In short, this was a N-league guy moving as if baap nay sarak banayi ho.
> 
> Then they went to the airport, bypassed the long waiting line on the gate and barged in.
> 
> Lakh di lanat N league, lakh di lanat. Ch Nisar kay saray waday toot gaye!
> @hasnain0099, @Leader, @Jazzbot...any body living in Isl experienced this?
> 
> Since there were intel guys with them, so I am guessing that this convoy was of a very senior minister or somebody related to PM (Hamza Shahbaz etc).



Plain cloth guys would be from Elite force or Special branch. I don't see plain cloth intelligence officials becoming a part of convoy unless it would of PM, COAS or DG of respective agency or high level dignitary of foreign country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RuheTag

Salman,son of shahbaz sharif who is Not holding any public office, enjoying china tour,with tax payer's money 






And similarly : 




&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1670;&#1608;&#1729;&#1583;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604;

*&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;: &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1570;&#1601; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1670;&#1608;&#1729;&#1583;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1601;&#1585;&#1586;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1740; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1588;&#1575;&#1601; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1605;&#1606;&#1657; &#1581;&#1578;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;&#1748;*
&#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1586;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729; &#1585;&#1608;&#1586; &#1662;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746;615&#1705;&#1746; &#1584;&#1585;&#1740;&#1593;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1746; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1575;&#1606;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1746; &#1578;&#1705; &#1604;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1576;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1605;&#1606;&#1657; &#1581;&#1578;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1575;&#1748; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1605;&#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1740;&#1606; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1705;&#1587; &#1581;&#1740;&#1579;&#1740;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1567;&#1748;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> Plain cloth guys would be from Elite force or Special branch. I don't see plain cloth intelligence officials becoming a part of convoy unless it would of PM, COAS or DG of respective agency or high level dignitary of foreign country



Got some more info on this...the VIP in the convoy has some links with a 'khufiya idara officer' and hence the intel guys.

They weren't Army but they weren't police either, I can assure you of that.



hasnain0099 said:


>



This would be epic if it happens...Gilani joining N-league!!!


----------



## jhonjames

Bad News for PML-N and their Paid media servants ! Nothing working for them in Chakwal ! All of you might have seen some Bharray


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Got some more info on this...the VIP in the convoy has some links with a 'khufiya idara officer' and hence the intel guys.
> 
> They weren't Army but they weren't police either, I can assure you of that.
> 
> 
> 
> This would be epic if it happens...Gilani joining N-league!!!



Pathetic, wasting Intel organization resources on petty display of power and showoff


----------



## Edevelop

*Property tax system to be computerised*

Rawalpindi - The computerisation of the property tax system has been started in five districts of the Punjab including Rawalpindi, Lahore, Multan, Faisalabad and Gujranwala.

The Excise and Taxation Department would computerise the property tax system in collaboration with the Urban Department. Following this, pictures of all properties would be issued on the internet. All data would be accessible online.

The project would be completed within six months. 

Property tax system to be computerised | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Saleem

cb4 said:


> *Property tax system to be computerised*
> 
> Rawalpindi - The computerisation of the property tax system has been started in five districts of the Punjab including Rawalpindi, Lahore, Multan, Faisalabad and Gujranwala.
> 
> The Excise and Taxation Department would computerise the property tax system in collaboration with the Urban Department. Following this, pictures of all properties would be issued on the internet. All data would be accessible online.
> 
> The project would be completed within six months.
> 
> Property tax system to be computerised | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



what about property tX FROM MONEY LAUNDERED to dubai and europe.....


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> @Leader @nuclearpak @mafiya



Aik bhateeja bhi sath hai!!!

A Chief Minister on a state visit! Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

hun aram aye ?? @Rafael kesi guzar basar ho rahi hai dost?




...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


>



Aahista ahista sab thanday ho jayen gay.

12 hour loadshedding in Isl and lahore...although yesterday in Isl electricity came for 6 hours straight (the weather was good at that time though). While in KPK the loadshedding is for one hour after every 2-3. Ab kahain gay KPK govt zyadti kar rahi hai!


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Aahista ahista sab thanday ho jayen gay.
> 
> 12 hour loadshedding in Isl and lahore...although yesterday in Isl electricity came for 6 hours straight (the weather was good at that time though). While in KPK the loadshedding is for one hour after every 2-3. Ab kahain gay KPK govt zyadti kar rahi hai!



now people should go and make a camp office at minar-e-pakistan and invite shahbaz sharif to do his shoday baziyan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

You all know I'm no fan of these provincials - but, take a look at the Pakistani press, they are even talking about a Nobel if he can reverse the Jihad narrative and normalize Pakistan --- on the other hand much of what he and talented bro are pursuing is hard to dismiss.


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> Aik bhateeja bhi sath hai!!!
> 
> A Chief Minister on a state visit! Epic.



Look at the swag on the face of that chinese, sums it up perfectly..


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212132238936564





*&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1740;&#1662; &#1657;&#1575;&#1662;*

These guys just nailed it damn right.. 

@Leader @nuclearpak  @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Awesome @balixd @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @Pukhtoon @jaibi @cb4 @darkinsky @RAMPAGE @Peaceful Civilian @Jungibaaz @Argus Panoptes

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jazzbot

*&#65165;&#64398; &#65169;&#64425;&#65166;&#65193;&#65197; &#65183;&#65166;&#64414; &#65255;&#65180;&#65166;&#65197;...... &#65165;&#65203;&#65188;&#65166;&#65237; &#64392;&#65165;&#65197; &#65165;&#65203;&#65188;&#65166;&#65237; &#64392;&#65165;&#65197;....*



&#65165;&#65203;&#65188;&#65166;&#65237; &#64392;&#65165;&#65197; &#65239;&#65262;&#65245; &#64400;&#64431; &#65193;&#64428;&#65256;&#64509; &#65255;&#64401;&#65248;&#64431; &#64510;&#65228;&#65256;&#64509; &#65251;&#65198;&#65193; &#65169;&#64381;&#1617;&#64423; &#65179;&#65166;&#65169;&#65174; &#64424;&#65262;&#65163;&#64431;&#1748; &#65183;&#65262; &#64400;&#64425;&#65166; &#64400;&#65198;&#64400;&#64431; &#65193;&#64400;&#64429;&#65166;&#64510;&#65166;&#1748; &#65165;&#65255;&#64425;&#65262;&#64414; &#65255;&#64431; &#64400;&#64425;&#65166; &#65175;&#64429;&#65166; &#65153;&#65163;&#64509; &#65165;&#64510;&#65250; &#65165;&#64510;&#65234; &#65203;&#64431; &#65165;&#64344;&#65256;&#64509; &#65207;&#65198;&#65219;&#65262;&#64414; &#64344;&#65198; &#65239;&#65198;&#65215;&#64423; &#65247;&#64511;&#64415; &#64404;&#64431;&#1548; &#65165;&#65201; &#64400;&#64509; &#64400;&#65262;&#65163;&#64509; &#65207;&#65198;&#65217; &#65255;&#64425;&#64511;&#64415; &#65251;&#65166;&#65255;&#64511;&#64415; &#64404;&#64431;&#1748; &#65183;&#65168; &#65261;&#64422; &#64510;&#64423; &#65193;&#65227;&#65262;&#64508;&#1648;
&#64400;&#65198; &#65197;&#64424;&#64431; &#65175;&#64429;&#64431; &#65175;&#65262; &#65247;&#65262;&#64402; &#65251;&#65166;&#65253; &#64424;&#64509; &#65255;&#64425;&#64511;&#64415; &#65197;&#64424;&#64431; &#65175;&#64429;&#64431; &#65247;&#64511;&#64401;&#65254; &#65165;&#65167;
&#65193;&#64510;&#64401;&#64427; &#65247;&#64511;&#64415;&#1548; &#65261;&#64424;&#64509; &#64424;&#65262;&#65165;&#65183;&#65262; &#64392;&#65165;&#65197; &#65255;&#64431; &#64400;&#64425;&#65166; &#65175;&#64429;&#65166;&#1748;
&#65165;&#65255;&#64425;&#65262;&#64414; &#65255;&#64431; &#64400;&#64425;&#65166; &#65175;&#64429;&#65166; &#65165;&#64344;&#65256;&#64509; &#65207;&#65198;&#65219;&#65262;&#64414; &#64344;&#65198; &#65239;&#65198;&#65215;&#64423; &#65247;&#64511;&#64415; &#64404;&#64431;&#1748;

&#64510;&#64423; &#65165;&#64344;&#65256;&#64509; &#65207;&#65198;&#65219;&#64511;&#64415; &#64400;&#64511;&#65166; &#65175;&#64429;&#64511;&#64415;&#1548; &#65247;&#65262;&#64404;&#65262;&#64414; &#64400;&#65262; &#64344;&#64425;&#65248;&#64431; &#64344;&#65176;&#64423; &#64424;&#65262;&#65175;&#65166; &#65175;&#65262;
&#65169;&#64431; &#65165;&#65227;&#65176;&#65170;&#65166;&#65197;&#64508; &#65255;&#64423; &#64400;&#65198;&#65175;&#64431;&#1748; &#64392;&#65165;&#65197; &#65211;&#65166;&#65187;&#65168; &#65255;&#64431; &#65153;&#65163;&#64509; &#65165;&#64510;&#65250; &#65165;&#64510;&#65234; &#64400;&#65262;
&#65211;&#65166;&#65233; &#65165;&#65247;&#65236;&#65166;&#65221; &#65251;&#64511;&#64415; &#65169;&#65176;&#65166; &#65193;&#64510;&#65166; &#65175;&#64429;&#65166; &#64400;&#64423; &#65183;&#65256;&#65166;&#65167;&#1548; &#64424;&#65250; &#65153;&#64342; &#64400;&#65166;
&#65239;&#65198;&#65215;&#64423; &#65211;&#65198;&#65233; &#65165;&#65201; &#65261;&#65239;&#65174; &#65239;&#65170;&#65262;&#65245; &#64400;&#65198;&#64510;&#64415; &#64404;&#64431; &#65183;&#65168; &#65153;&#64342; &#64424;&#65250;
&#65203;&#64431; &#64510;&#64423; &#65193;&#65197;&#65191;&#65262;&#65165;&#65203;&#65174; &#65165;&#65261;&#65197; &#65235;&#65198;&#65251;&#65166;&#65163;&#65206; &#64400;&#65198;&#64510;&#64415; &#64404;&#64431; &#64400;&#64423; &#65169;&#65184;&#65248;&#64509;
&#65251;&#64425;&#65256;&#64405;&#64509; &#64400;&#65198;&#65261; &#65165;&#65261;&#65197; &#65255;&#65164;&#64431; &#64360;&#64511;&#64401;&#65202; &#65247;&#64405;&#65166;&#65157;&#1748; &#65153;&#65163;&#64509; &#65165;&#64510;&#65250; &#65165;&#64510;&#65234; &#64400;&#64509;
&#64400;&#64511;&#65166; &#65251;&#65184;&#65166;&#65245; &#65175;&#64429;&#64509; &#65183;&#65262; &#65165;&#65255;&#64401;&#65166;&#65197; &#64400;&#65198;&#65175;&#64509;&#1548; &#65235;&#65262;&#65197;&#65165;&#1611; &#64424;&#64509; &#65187;&#65204;&#65168;
&#65235;&#65198;&#65251;&#65166;&#65163;&#65206; &#65193;&#65261;&#65255;&#65262;&#64414; &#65235;&#65198;&#65251;&#65166;&#65163;&#65208;&#64511;&#64415; &#64400;&#65198; &#65193;&#64510;&#64415; &#1748; &#65175;&#65170;&#64429;&#64509; &#65183;&#65166; &#64400;&#65198;
&#65165;&#65203;&#65188;&#65166;&#65237; &#64392;&#65165;&#65197; &#65239;&#65198;&#65215;&#64423; &#65247;&#64511;&#65256;&#64431; &#64344;&#65198; &#65175;&#64511;&#65166;&#65197; &#64424;&#65262;&#65163;&#64431; &#65261;&#65197;&#65255;&#64423; &#65175;&#65262; &#65153;&#65163;&#64509; &#65165;&#64510;&#65250;
&#65165;&#64510;&#65234; &#64400;&#64431; &#65261;&#65235;&#65194; &#65255;&#64431; &#65191;&#65166;&#65247;&#64509; &#64424;&#65166;&#65175;&#64427; &#65247;&#65262;&#64358; &#65183;&#65166;&#65255;&#65166; &#65175;&#64429;&#65166;&#1748;

(&#65255;&#65262;&#64358;: &#65255;&#65164;&#64431; &#64360;&#64511;&#64401;&#65202; &#65247;&#64405;&#64511;&#64415; &#64404;&#64431; &#65165;&#65261;&#65197; &#65169;&#65184;&#65248;&#64509; &#65169;&#64429;&#64509; &#65251;&#64425;&#65256;&#64405;&#64509; &#64424;&#65262;&#64404;&#64509; &#65247;&#64511;&#64401;&#65254; &#65175;&#65204;&#65248;&#1617;&#64509; &#65197;&#64400;&#64429;&#65164;&#64431;&#1548; &#65227;&#65166;&#65249; &#65153;&#65193;&#65251;&#64509; &#64344;&#65198; &#64400;&#65262;&#65163;&#64509; &#65169;&#65262;&#65183;&#64427; &#65255;&#64425;&#64511;&#64415; &#64344;&#64397;&#64430; &#64404;&#65166; &#65169;&#65166;&#65247;&#64401;&#65246; &#65261;&#64510;&#65204;&#64431; &#64424;&#64509; &#65183;&#64511;&#65204;&#64431; &#65169;&#65184;&#64359; &#65251;&#64511;&#64415; &#65175;&#65166;&#65169;&#64397;
&#65175;&#65262;&#64396; &#64360;&#64511;&#64401;&#65202; &#65247;&#64405;&#65166;&#65163;&#64431; &#64404;&#65164;&#64431; &#65247;&#64511;&#64401;&#65254; &#65251;&#65184;&#65166;&#65245; &#64424;&#64431; &#65175;&#65262; &#65227;&#65166;&#65249; &#65153;&#65193;&#65251;&#64509; &#65195;&#65197;&#65165; &#65169;&#64429;&#64509; &#65251;&#65176;&#65166;&#65179;&#65198; &#64424;&#65262;&#65165; &#64424;&#65262;&#1748


----------



## Rafael

Leader said:


> hun aram aye ?? @Rafael kesi guzar basar ho rahi hai dost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buhat achi!! Mazay aarahey hein subko, specially noon k voters ko..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

BC they have imposed tax on even education...have to pay education tax this semester along with original fee....wat the fcuk is going on .....totally pissed ....if you are going to impose tax on even education...than shove the laptops in your a$$ ganjau ...bc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Mani2020 said:


> BC they have imposed tax on even education...have to pay education tax this semester along with original fee....wat the fcuk is going on .....totally pissed ....if you are going to impose tax on even education...than shove the laptops in your a$$ ganjau ...bc



laptop kay paisay bhi tou nikalwanay hain 
@Tiger Awan


----------



## Mani2020

Leader said:


> laptop kay paisay bhi tou nikalwanay hain
> @Tiger Awan



bc i dont give a damn to their laptops....i didnt even bother to get their third class laptops .... i never availed any services from even a govt sector uni throughout my life .... i had to pay good chunk in just education taxes and will continue to pay till ganjas are here .....leave the other lot of taxes they have imposed

durr fittay moun chawalo who voted for ganjay ...because of you idiots we have to suffer ....why dont you guys commit a suicide so the rest can live in peace.....jahil

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> BC they have imposed tax on even education...have to pay education tax this semester along with original fee....wat the fcuk is going on .....totally pissed ....if you are going to impose tax on even education...than shove the laptops in your a$$ ganjau ...bc


Are you or your father tax registered? they can claim this tax paid since the tax is adjustable.


----------



## Mani2020

hasnain0099 said:


> Are you or your father tax registered? they can claim this tax paid since the tax is adjustable.



i dont know the complications to be honest ...we are not earning even a penny from Pakistan ...all income is generated outside Pakistan and is taxed in the concerned country ....so i think logically there shouldnt be any such tax ....but they have asked the institute to impose tax on every student regardless of the factors ,,,,so we all had to submit an extra draft for tax


----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> i dont know the complications to be honest ...we are not earning even a penny from Pakistan ...all income is generated outside Pakistan and is taxed in the concerned country ....so i think logically there shouldnt be any such tax ....but they have asked the institute to impose tax on every student regardless of the factors ,,,,so we all had to submit an extra draft for tax


Then probably contact some of the tax lawery to get an expert opinion on this. The tax has been imposed on school with a monthly fee of 16500 PKR and Only elites and Rich send their childern to such school. If they are tax registered, they can always claim their tax back, if they are not, then this tax becomes government revenue.


----------



## Mani2020

hasnain0099 said:


> Then probably contact some of the tax lawery to get an expert opinion on this. The tax has been imposed on school with a monthly fee of 16500 PKR and Only elites and Rich send their childern to such school. If they are tax registered, they can always claim their tax back, if they are not, then this tax becomes government revenue.



All i came to know was they have imposed taxes on students who are paying more than 2 lacs PKR of fee in one year .....i have to pay 125000 PKR after 3 months so an education tax of 5% makes it 6250*4 = 25000 PKR tax in one year .....this is equal to the yearly fee of some govt unis..... lol this is o retarding thing ....

The question is not about the class the point is there shouldnot be any tax on education regardless if its a private institution or a govt ....you have imposed tax on each and every bit atleast let the education tax free or raise the standards of govt universities to a level where they can compete with private unis so no one has to pay hefty fees to complete their education

For instance name a single govt uni in business with good reputation competing with private unis? 

There is none ....so naturally if you want to get a good business education in Pakistan you have to be in a private uni and have to spend regardless of your class until and unless you really want to fcuk up your whole education career by ending up in some screwed up govt uni and have to rest all your hopes on luck for getting job ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212132238936564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1740;&#1662; &#1657;&#1575;&#1662;*
> 
> These guys just nailed it damn right..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Awesome @balixd @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @Pukhtoon @jaibi @cb4 @darkinsky @RAMPAGE @Peaceful Civilian @Jungibaaz @Argus Panoptes



cant stop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> All i came to know was they have imposed taxes on students who are paying more than 2 lacs PKR of fee in one year .....i have to pay 125000 PKR after 3 months so an education tax of 5% makes it 6250*4 = 25000 PKR tax in one year .....this is equal to the yearly fee of some govt unis..... lol this is o retarding thing ....
> 
> The question is not about the class the point is there shouldnot be any tax on education regardless if its a private institution or a govt ....you have imposed tax on each and every bit atleast let the education tax free or raise the standards of govt universities to a level where they can compete with private unis so no one has to pay hefty fees to complete their education
> 
> For instance name a single govt uni in business with good reputation competing with private unis?
> 
> There is none ....so naturally if you want to get a good business education in Pakistan you have to be in a private uni and have to spend regardless of your class until and unless you really want to fcuk up your whole education career by ending up in some screwed up govt uni and have to rest all your hopes on luck for getting job ......


Bhyee jab parhna elite university main hay to itna kuch to karna paray ga. I would again reiterate my point If somebody is tax registered, this tax is harmless. If somebody is not, then it is.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Mani2020 said:


> BC they have imposed tax on even education...have to pay education tax this semester along with original fee....wat the fcuk is going on .....totally pissed ....if you are going to impose tax on even education...than shove the laptops in your a$$ ganjau ...bc



what else were u expecting ?



here we have the same problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Self answering?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

hasnain0099 said:


> Self answering?



it was a mistake dude


----------



## Leader

Mani2020 said:


> All i came to know was they have imposed taxes on students who are paying more than 2 lacs PKR of fee in one year .....i have to pay 125000 PKR after 3 months so an education tax of 5% makes it 6250*4 = 25000 PKR tax in one year .....this is equal to the yearly fee of some govt unis..... lol this is o retarding thing ....
> 
> The question is not about the class the point is there shouldnot be any tax on education regardless if its a private institution or a govt ....you have imposed tax on each and every bit atleast let the education tax free or raise the standards of govt universities to a level where they can compete with private unis so no one has to pay hefty fees to complete their education
> 
> For instance name a single govt uni in business with good reputation competing with private unis?
> 
> There is none ....so naturally if you want to get a good business education in Pakistan you have to be in a private uni and have to spend regardless of your class until and unless you really want to fcuk up your whole education career by ending up in some screwed up govt uni and have to rest all your hopes on luck for getting job ......



hosla ker bhai, jin per tu laan taan ker raha hai, woh besharmi kay sath is noora gardi ko defend ker rahe hain, kyon kay yeh namak halal unkay tokroo per paltay hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

hasnain0099 said:


> Bhyee jab parhna elite university main hay to itna kuch to karna paray ga. I would again reiterate my point If somebody is tax registered, this tax is harmless. If somebody is not, then it is.



thats the only excuse we Pakistani can give for every bad thing happening to us ...our typical lines " Jahan itna kuch bardasht kiya ha yeh bhi karlo" the point is not about bearing it the point is unjustified reasons for it ....look if i have to spend 100000 rupees but on a righteous thing thats good for me but spending even a single penny on a thing that doesnot make sense is questionable.... its not like khairaat ka maal k if you are spending 6lacs per year on education whats the harm in spending 25k more ... ...the point is what is the ultimate benefit i am getting from this tax? they sure not gonna spend back this amount on me or my mates ...this is gonna go in their own pockets and luxuries ....

about the lawyer thing you talked abt lol if i have to hire the lawyer ....the lingering issue and the related expenses may cost me more than what i am paying in tax lol ...this is Pakistan afterall ....and we are screwed up maniacs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> thats the only excuse we Pakistani can give for every bad thing happening to us ...our typical lines " Jahan itna kuch bardasht kiya ha yeh bhi karlo" the point is not about bearing it the point is unjustified reasons for it ....look if i have to spend 100000 rupees but on a righteous thing thats good for me but spending even a single penny on a thing that doesnot make sense is questionable.... its not like khairaat ka maal k if you are spending 6lacs per year on education whats the harm in spending 25k more ... ...the point is what is the ultimate benefit i am getting from this tax? they sure not gonna spend back this amount on me or my mates ...this is gonna go in their own pockets and luxuries ....
> 
> about the lawyer thing you talked abt lol if i have to hire the lawyer ....the lingering issue and the related expenses may cost me more than what i am paying in tax lol ...this is Pakistan afterall ....and we are screwed up maniacs


Ahh that verbatium again. At least somebody must be paying tax in your family? I mean its a lame excuse, a family earns enough income that they can afford an institute of elites yet nobody has any tax records?


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212132238936564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1740;&#1662; &#1657;&#1575;&#1662;*
> 
> These guys just nailed it damn right..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Awesome @balixd @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @Pukhtoon @jaibi @cb4 @darkinsky @RAMPAGE @Peaceful Civilian @Jungibaaz @Argus Panoptes



seriously.....last time I remember that budget which was released for public was named as 'awam dost'...
this govt. is wayy shamless,it loot us right infront of our eyes..saying:'tum ne vote diya hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

hasnain0099 said:


> Ahh that verbatium again. At least somebody must be paying tax in your family? I mean its a lame excuse, a family earns enough income that they can afford an institute of elites yet nobody has any tax records?



oh bhai told you we dont earn even a penny from Pakistan ...all the income is earned from outside Pakistan and is taxed in concerned country ...and we have records for that ...even from TV to car we are paying taxes and have records for that ....


----------



## Jungibaaz

hasnain0099 said:


> Are you or your father tax registered? they can claim this tax paid since the tax is adjustable.



I don't think I've ever heard of a tax on education, rather always the opposite, tax refund credit. 
Never heard of it, universal or means tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212132238936564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1740;&#1662; &#1657;&#1575;&#1662;*
> 
> These guys just nailed it damn right..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Awesome @balixd @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @Pukhtoon @jaibi @cb4 @darkinsky @RAMPAGE @Peaceful Civilian @Jungibaaz @Argus Panoptes



 .....ala hai bhai ala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Mani2020 said:


> oh bhai told you we dont earn even a penny from Pakistan ...all the income is earned from outside Pakistan and is taxed in concerned country


So still you're not registered taxpayers in Pakistan. Then your status would be treated as same as the unregistered tax payer.


> .even from TV to car we are paying taxes and have records for that ....


1- Sales taxes are paid by everybody so thats an altogather different debate
2- Tax paid on vehicle registration and then subsequently under the motor vehicle acts is also adjustable, but one needs to be a registered tax payer.


----------



## Amaa'n

hasnain0099 said:


> Ahh that verbatium again. At least somebody must be paying tax in your family? I mean its a lame excuse, a family earns enough income that they can afford an institute of elites yet nobody has any tax records?



Yar i get ypur point, that all these schemes are to bring people into tax net, but should have left education outvof it atleast. This is like discouraging people from studying at higher institutes. Keep it in mind not everyone studying at these elite uni is an elite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

wese batoun ki batein ....LMAO a person who deosnot know how to dress up is the chief minister of punjab ....and people have voted for that joker ...lol i was seeing him dressed up during his visit to china and he was looking like a student of some govt school that khaki trousers and ...............lol atleast have some class yar ....... even zardari dresses up way better than him....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

balixd said:


> Yar i get ypur point, that all these schemes are to bring people into tax net, but should have left education outvof it atleast. This is like discouraging people from studying at higher institutes. Keep it in mind not everyone studying at these elite uni is an elite


Its not about the students, its about their fathers. Students don't pay excessive fee by themselves.


----------



## Amaa'n

hasnain0099 said:


> Its not about the students, its about their fathers. Students don't pay excessive fee by themselves.



As i said not everone in those unis is an elite, some of them or on loan too, so with this you are adding more burden at their backs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Ahh that verbatium again. At least somebody must be paying tax in your family? I mean its a lame excuse, a family earns enough income that they can afford an institute of elites yet nobody has any tax records?



Even if that's true, shouldn't it be considered as Govt's failure? And I am asking this since budget is out but no satisfactory answers as of yet. HOW the govt is going to bring such people in tax net?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Jazzbot said:


> .................
> 
> *&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1587;&#1574;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1604; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1740;&#1662; &#1657;&#1575;&#1662;*
> 
> These guys just nailed it damn right..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Awesome @balixd @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Talon @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @Pukhtoon @jaibi @cb4 @darkinsky @RAMPAGE @Peaceful Civilian @Jungibaaz @Argus Panoptes



What a great product!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Bhyee jab parhna elite university main hay to itna kuch to karna paray ga. I would again reiterate my point If somebody is tax registered, this tax is harmless. If somebody is not, then it is.



The tax on mobile card is also refundable.

let's do some basic calculations.

A single card costs 100 Rs, of which 63 will be the usable balance if I am right and around 30 is the withholding tax. An average person uses one card per week, so that is hundred rupees per week. Or around 30 Rs of tax. There are 4 weeks on average in a month, so 30x4=120. Multiply this by the number of months in a year, you get around 1500. Now who do you think would go to the tax officials to get 1500 Rs? A very few percentage of the people. But the deduction of 30 odd Rupees affects the average guy badly as well....now we have to buy a new card every 4 days or so, and I ain't even a regular user of SMS and all those things.


----------



## Creder

So three drone attacks within a month time frame is it gentlemen ? Heard that new 8 storey US embassy is coming along nicely in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> The tax on mobile card is also refundable.
> 
> let's do some basic calculations.
> 
> A single card costs 100 Rs, of which 63 will be the usable balance if I am right and around 30 is the withholding tax. An average person uses one card per week, so that is hundred rupees per week. Or around 30 Rs of tax. There are 4 weeks on average in a month, so 30x4=120. Multiply this by the number of months in a year, you get around 1500. Now who do you think would go to the tax officials to get 1500 Rs? A very few percentage of the people. But the deduction of 30 odd Rupees affects the average guy badly as well....now we have to buy a new card every 4 days or so, and I ain't even a regular user of SMS and all those things.


I guess most of the cellular companies sent info message to their users that the available balance on 100Rs recharge will be 75 Rs.


----------



## Edevelop

*Shahbaz holds meeting with 30 firms in China *

LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif, during his five days&#8217; stay in China, held meetings with the heads and representatives of more than 30 companies associated with energy, infrastructure and transport sectors.
According to an official handout, he also visited a number of factories working in energy sector during this period. The heads of the government, semi-government and private companies of China during these meetings which continued from 7:00 am to late night were amazed at the pace of work and the knowledge of Chief Minister Punjab of relevant fields.
The head of the biggest solar company of China said that though Pakistan was facing the worst energy crisis but in the presence of leader like Shahbaz Sharif it was not difficult to overcome this problem.
Meanwhile, Prime Minister of Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif while speaking at an energy forum arranged by Pakistan Embassy in Beijing appreciated Chief Minister Punjab, and said that it was due to his efforts that several agreements were reached between Pakistan and China.
Shahbaz Sharif also kept the members of his delegation extremely busy and they did not find time for recreation or personal engagements.

Shahbaz holds meeting with 30 firms in China


----------



## Edevelop

*PML-N govt to develop indigenous drug industry*

LAHORE: The PML-N government&#8217;s representative in Punjab has expressed resolve to develop indigenous industry for drug manufacturing but remained cautious to give a commitment to support the project of local manufacturing of Interferon for cost-effective treatment of Hepatitis patients in the country.


During a table talk on &#8220;Importance of Hepatitis Awareness - Prevention and Treatment&#8221; in connection with World Hepatitis Day 2013 organised by Mir Khalil-ur-Rahman Memorial Society (Jang Group of Newspapers) at a local hotel on Saturday, Punjab Health Minister Khalil Tahir Sindhu avoided to comment on a query in this regard due to lack of knowledge on the subject, but an unelected representative of PML-N Khawaja Salman Rafiq quickly jumped into the affair to rescue the minister and expressed, on behalf of the PML-N government, to develop local drug manufacturing industry. He gave a cautious response to support the Interferon project, saying that the government needs to avoid the fiasco of drug reactions earlier seen in cases of PIC drug scandal and syrup deaths during previous regime of PML-N in Punjab. &#8220;The Drug Regulatory Authority will examine the efficacy of the medicine to allow its application on the patients,&#8221; he added.


The local scientists led by Prof Sheikh Riazuddin and Prof Javed Akram had achieved a major breakthrough to develop injection Interferon locally a few years ago, but the &#8216;controversial project&#8217; could not take off due to vested interests and lack of political will of the last PPP-led coalition government in the centre. It was a major blow for the poor patients in Pakistan as the drug was far cheaper and ready for application on patients after clearance certificates from international laboratories.


Kh Salman Rafiq said that PML-N government had no vested interests, saying that the government would run such projects under the guidance of professionals. However, he said that the prices of Interferon medicine supplied by local and multinational companies have also come down substantially.


Earlier, Punjab Health Minister Khalil Tahir Sindhu emphasised government&#8217;s resolve to curb the menace of quackery, which was major source of spreading diseases, including Hepatitis B & C among the patients. He said media was replete with advertisements of quacks, adding that it was our collective responsibility to discourage quackery, but again failed to give commitment to make legislation to stop such unauthorised advertisements. Former Chairman/Dean Shaikh Zayed Hospital Prof Anwaar A Khan, while emphasising on prevention, said that Hepatitis A & E were water-borne diseases, which could be prevented simply with provision of clean drinking water to the people. Although everyone may have already contracted Hepatitis A & E yet, he said, these are self-limiting viruses and fortunately do not recur in a lifetime. He advised people to use boiled water for drinking purposes. However, he said that Hepatitis B, C & D, which are blood-borne diseases, are more dangerous and need serious efforts both at government and individual levels to prevent them. He said that Hepatitis B & D could be prevented through vaccination (because Hepatitis D only occurs to Hepatitis B patients). &#8220;If any one gets Hepatitis D, then it becomes very difficult to treat it because of its complications,&#8221; he said and added that the medical professionals were extremely worried about the spread of Hepatitis C among patients in Pakistan, whose vaccination could not be developed despite hectic research around the world. &#8220;The good news, however, is that Hepatitis B & C are treatable if diagnosed at an early stage,&#8221; he said, adding that the recovery rate among patients in early diagnosis goes up to 80 to 85 percent. &#8220;Test and treat&#8221; is our slogan to defeat Hepatitis viruses,&#8221; he said, while stressing the need to conduct regular blood screening.

He said there was no culture of a regular blood screening, saying that the Hepatitis B & C were usually detected by chance either during a surgery or at the time of blood donations. 

PML-N govt to develop indigenous drug industry - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

^^^^^they aready ahve a drug policy---ephedrine case....


----------



## SBD-3

cb4 said:


> *PML-N govt to develop indigenous drug industry*
> 
> LAHORE: The PML-N government&#8217;s representative in Punjab has expressed resolve to develop indigenous industry for drug manufacturing but remained cautious to give a commitment to support the project of local manufacturing of Interferon for cost-effective treatment of Hepatitis patients in the country.
> 
> 
> During a table talk on &#8220;Importance of Hepatitis Awareness - Prevention and Treatment&#8221; in connection with World Hepatitis Day 2013 organised by Mir Khalil-ur-Rahman Memorial Society (Jang Group of Newspapers) at a local hotel on Saturday, Punjab Health Minister Khalil Tahir Sindhu avoided to comment on a query in this regard due to lack of knowledge on the subject, but an unelected representative of PML-N Khawaja Salman Rafiq quickly jumped into the affair to rescue the minister and expressed, on behalf of the PML-N government, to develop local drug manufacturing industry. He gave a cautious response to support the Interferon project, saying that the government needs to avoid the fiasco of drug reactions earlier seen in cases of PIC drug scandal and syrup deaths during previous regime of PML-N in Punjab. &#8220;The Drug Regulatory Authority will examine the efficacy of the medicine to allow its application on the patients,&#8221; he added.
> 
> 
> The local scientists led by Prof Sheikh Riazuddin and Prof Javed Akram had achieved a major breakthrough to develop injection Interferon locally a few years ago, but the &#8216;controversial project&#8217; could not take off due to vested interests and lack of political will of the last PPP-led coalition government in the centre. It was a major blow for the poor patients in Pakistan as the drug was far cheaper and ready for application on patients after clearance certificates from international laboratories.
> 
> 
> Kh Salman Rafiq said that PML-N government had no vested interests, saying that the government would run such projects under the guidance of professionals. However, he said that the prices of Interferon medicine supplied by local and multinational companies have also come down substantially.
> 
> 
> Earlier, Punjab Health Minister Khalil Tahir Sindhu emphasised government&#8217;s resolve to curb the menace of quackery, which was major source of spreading diseases, including Hepatitis B & C among the patients. He said media was replete with advertisements of quacks, adding that it was our collective responsibility to discourage quackery, but again failed to give commitment to make legislation to stop such unauthorised advertisements. Former Chairman/Dean Shaikh Zayed Hospital Prof Anwaar A Khan, while emphasising on prevention, said that Hepatitis A & E were water-borne diseases, which could be prevented simply with provision of clean drinking water to the people. Although everyone may have already contracted Hepatitis A & E yet, he said, these are self-limiting viruses and fortunately do not recur in a lifetime. He advised people to use boiled water for drinking purposes. However, he said that Hepatitis B, C & D, which are blood-borne diseases, are more dangerous and need serious efforts both at government and individual levels to prevent them. He said that Hepatitis B & D could be prevented through vaccination (because Hepatitis D only occurs to Hepatitis B patients). &#8220;If any one gets Hepatitis D, then it becomes very difficult to treat it because of its complications,&#8221; he said and added that the medical professionals were extremely worried about the spread of Hepatitis C among patients in Pakistan, whose vaccination could not be developed despite hectic research around the world. &#8220;The good news, however, is that Hepatitis B & C are treatable if diagnosed at an early stage,&#8221; he said, adding that the recovery rate among patients in early diagnosis goes up to 80 to 85 percent. &#8220;Test and treat&#8221; is our slogan to defeat Hepatitis viruses,&#8221; he said, while stressing the need to conduct regular blood screening.
> 
> He said there was no culture of a regular blood screening, saying that the Hepatitis B & C were usually detected by chance either during a surgery or at the time of blood donations.
> 
> PML-N govt to develop indigenous drug industry - thenews.com.pk


This is utmost necessary, In Pakistan while drug industry was allowed to be established through partnerships. But a key requirement for the firms was to transfer the technology and research to domestic partners over the period of time (10-20 years?) but that never happened (just like Auto industry). Even to date most of the drug industries continue to licence produce the product and thus remitting the profits out of Pakistan in the name of payments to parent companies.


----------



## Edevelop

*PML-N is committed to implement its manifesto in field of Science and Technology *

ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Science and Technology Zahid Hamid has said that Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N) is committed to implement its manifesto in the field of Science and Technology.

This he said during his visit to the National University of Science and Technology (NUST) Islamabad Campus, said a press release.

He was accorded a very warm welcome by Rector NUST Engineer Muhammad Asghar upon his arrival.

A short briefing session was held in the seminar Hall of the NUST main office where the Federal Minister was briefed about the establishment, institutions, programs, research initiatives and future plans of NUST.

Zahid Hamid expressed keen interest in the Technology Incubation Center of NUST and commended the international stature NUST had acquired in a short span of time.

The Minister lauded the measures taken by NUST for the establishing of the first ever National Science and Technology Park in Pakistan (NSTP).

He was briefed that the University has taken concrete steps to materialize the Idea for the establishing of NSTP, through these Park the linkages among the academia, researchers and Industrial Sector will be strengthened.

He also appreciated the industry liaison and international linkages of the University. Later the Federal Minister had a brief visit of various schools and labs i.e., SEECS, SMME, ORIC, RCMS, ASAB and Center for International Peace and Stability. He appreciated the infrastructure and facilities provided by the University for its faculty and students.

Federal Secretary of Science and Technology Akhlaq Ahmad Tarar has also accompanied with the Minister in the visit.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/politics-a-policy/126912.html


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

*Tariq Khokhar appointed as Additional Attorney General of Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: Tariq Mehmood Khokhar was appointed as Additional Attorney General for Pakistan, according to an official notification issued on Monday by the Ministry of Law and Justice.

Tariq Mehmood khokhar is a Barrister at Law from Lincoln 's Inn.

He also holds LLM Degree from the London School Of Economics.

Tariq Mehmood Khaokhar worked in the chambers of SM Zafar at the start of his practice. He also remained attached with the Punjab University Law College as faculty member for about ten years.

He also remained Deputy Attorney General for Pakistan and Additional Advocate General Punjab.

Tariq Khokhar appointed as Additional Attorney General of Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

http://imagesup.net/?di=8137333392015
-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

cb4 said:


> *PML-N govt to develop indigenous drug industry*
> 
> LAHORE: The PML-N government&#8217;s representative in Punjab has expressed resolve to develop indigenous industry for drug manufacturing but remained cautious to give a commitment to support the project of local manufacturing of Interferon for cost-effective treatment of Hepatitis patients in the country
> 
> During a table talk on &#8220;Importance of Hepatitis Awareness - Prevention and Treatment&#8221; in connection with World Hepatitis Day 2013 organised by Mir Khalil-ur-Rahman Memorial Society (Jang Group of Newspapers) at a local hotel on Saturday, Punjab Health Minister Khalil Tahir Sindhu avoided to comment on a query in this regard due to lack of knowledge on the subject, but an unelected representative of PML-N Khawaja Salman Rafiq quickly jumped into the affair to rescue the minister and expressed, on behalf of the PML-N government, to develop local drug manufacturing industry. He gave a cautious response to support the Interferon project, saying that the government needs to avoid the fiasco of drug reactions earlier seen in cases of PIC drug scandal and syrup deaths during previous regime of PML-N in Punjab. &#8220;The Drug Regulatory Authority will examine the efficacy of the medicine to allow its application on the patients,&#8221; he added.
> 
> 
> The local scientists led by Prof Sheikh Riazuddin and Prof Javed Akram had achieved a major breakthrough to develop injection Interferon locally a few years ago, but the &#8216;controversial project&#8217; could not take off due to vested interests and lack of political will of the last PPP-led coalition government in the centre. It was a major blow for the poor patients in Pakistan as the drug was far cheaper and ready for application on patients after clearance certificates from international laboratories.
> 
> 
> Kh Salman Rafiq said that PML-N government had no vested interests, saying that the government would run such projects under the guidance of professionals. However, he said that the prices of Interferon medicine supplied by local and multinational companies have also come down substantially.
> 
> 
> Earlier, Punjab Health Minister Khalil Tahir Sindhu emphasised government&#8217;s resolve to curb the menace of quackery, which was major source of spreading diseases, including Hepatitis B & C among the patients. He said media was replete with advertisements of quacks, adding that it was our collective responsibility to discourage quackery, but again failed to give commitment to make legislation to stop such unauthorised advertisements. Former Chairman/Dean Shaikh Zayed Hospital Prof Anwaar A Khan, while emphasising on prevention, said that Hepatitis A & E were water-borne diseases, which could be prevented simply with provision of clean drinking water to the people. Although everyone may have already contracted Hepatitis A & E yet, he said, these are self-limiting viruses and fortunately do not recur in a lifetime. He advised people to use boiled water for drinking purposes. However, he said that Hepatitis B, C & D, which are blood-borne diseases, are more dangerous and need serious efforts both at government and individual levels to prevent them. He said that Hepatitis B & D could be prevented through vaccination (because Hepatitis D only occurs to Hepatitis B patients). &#8220;If any one gets Hepatitis D, then it becomes very difficult to treat it because of its complications,&#8221; he said and added that the medical professionals were extremely worried about the spread of Hepatitis C among patients in Pakistan, whose vaccination could not be developed despite hectic research around the world. &#8220;The good news, however, is that Hepatitis B & C are treatable if diagnosed at an early stage,&#8221; he said, adding that the recovery rate among patients in early diagnosis goes up to 80 to 85 percent. &#8220;Test and treat&#8221; is our slogan to defeat Hepatitis viruses,&#8221; he said, while stressing the need to conduct regular blood screening.
> 
> He said there was no culture of a regular blood screening, saying that the Hepatitis B & C were usually detected by chance either during a surgery or at the time of blood donations.
> 
> PML-N govt to develop indigenous drug industry - thenews.com.pk



Now their will be more effifrine abbasi's



sur said:


> http://imagesup.net/?di=8137333392015
> -



yaar in k dady k mulk ha .. NS aur zardari se awaam ko f*** honay ka shuaq ha ..they deserve what happened to them and what is happpening to them ..


----------



## Leader

pmln supporters should ask their leader that why he is there?


----------



## Jango

Pasha also criticized the provincial leaderships, claiming the Punjab police had &#8220;protected those who attacked the Qadianis last year [2010].&#8221; According to the report, the former ISI chief claimed the police even directed the militants to the hospital where the wounded were being treated. &#8220;The provincial government has been informed of the situation but it took no heed of the advice and information provided by the ISI,&#8221; the report quotes Pasha as saying. In May 2010, members of the homegrown Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan attacked Ahmadi mosques in Lahore killing 94 people and injuring over 100. Gunmen also attacked a hospital where the injured were being treated the same da

Pakistan, U.S. Have

Hun gal karo. There were rumors that Punjab had a deal with the militants of some sort, but now it's been laid bare by the former DG ISI!!! Lakh di lanat on all those involved.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

pata nhie yeh PML N walay judges k jootay chatna kab choryain gay


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> pmln supporters should ask their leader that why he is there?



they will not answer that ..darbari hain ..inh k kaam jootay polish karna ha .. mistakes point karna nhie ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> they will not answer that ..darbari hain ..inh k kaam jootay polish karna ha .. mistakes point karna nhie ...



exactly, these nooras are diseased, probably a disease of heart with black spots covering the whole organ, cannot see the truth, cannot speak the truth, cannot hear the truth, I am pretty sure it has got to do with the haram earning they are brought up with, it cannot be otherwise !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione G

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> they will not answer that ..darbari hain ..inh k kaam jootay polish karna ha .. mistakes point karna nhie ...



Ye kon hai????


----------



## Jzaib

Hermione G said:


> Ye kon hai????



mei harry potter hun


----------



## Hermione G

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> mei harry potter hun



Aray nahi... ye pic mein kon hai???


----------



## Jango

N-League MPA from Faisalabad, Khwaja Islam's membership of Punjab Assembly suspended due to fake degree!!!

Roshan Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Hermione G said:


> Aray nahi... ye pic mein kon hai???



nawaz sharif and genral zia



nuclearpak said:


> N-League MPA from Faisalabad, Khwaja Islam's membership of Punjab Assembly suspended due to fake degree!!!
> 
> Roshan Pakistan!


Nawaz sharif should be suspented as well ..he got the 3rd division in matrix and this father used influnce to to get him admission ..
and ur party should nottalk about fake degrees .,..noon league is full of them .. just an example sheekh waqas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Just Look

Neither @jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com nor @Hermione G, knows what they asked & replied in return
this sums up the atmosphere every PTIAN carried here in PDF&#8230;&#8230;nosing around foolishly with peanut size brains to every nok an corner........carrry on Burger Bachchooooo.......your stu....stuff!!


----------



## Jzaib

Tameem said:


> Just Look
> 
> Neither @jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com nor @Hermione G, knows what they asked & replied in return
> this sums up the atmosphere every PTIAN carried here in PDF&#8230;&#8230;nosing around foolishly with peanut size brains to every nok an corner........carrry on Burger Bachchooooo.......your stu....stuff!!



lolzz ..burgers are better then munafiqs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Tameem said:


> Just Look
> 
> Neither @jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com nor @Hermione G, knows what they asked & replied in return
> this sums up the atmosphere every PTIAN carried here in PDF&#8230;&#8230;nosing around foolishly with peanut size brains to every nok an corner........carrry on Burger Bachchooooo.......your stu....stuff!!




Lagta Aj lifafa mila hai,,, is liye defend karnay chalay aye,,, warna ye post to kal ki hui pari hai 



Hermione G said:


> Ye kon hai????



Son of nawaz sharif who doesn't hold any public office yet he is on official government trip with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

mafiya said:


> Lagta Aj lifafa mila hai,,, is liye defend karnay chalay aye,,, warna ye post to kal ki hui pari hai



@Lifafa.hmmmmm .so I get a Ptain pissssedd miserably.AL-Hamdo-Lillah!!


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> Son of nawaz sharif who doesn't hold any public office yet he is on official government trip with them



Nawaz Sharif and Maryam Nawaz and Hamza Shahbaz were also unrelated to the Punjab government but were giving laptops from taxpayer money.

Inhon nay Pakistan ko apni khandani jayedad samjha hua hai. Beghairat log.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Tameem said:


> @Lifafa&#8230;&#8230;.hmmmmm &#8230;.so I get a Ptain pissssedd miserably&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.AL-Hamdo-Lillah!!



Buwhahahaha,,,,So what is expertise of nawaz sharif son that it was important to take him along on official government business trip?



nuclearpak said:


> Nawaz Sharif and Maryam Nawaz and Hamza Shahbaz were also unrelated to the Punjab government but were giving laptops from taxpayer money.
> 
> Inhon nay Pakistan ko apni khandani jayedad samjha hua hai. Beghairat log.




THe problem is even internal PML-N workers or supporters don't criticize them, how's PML-N goning to improve internally if they allow to do such things without criticism from it's core workers and supporters


----------



## Tameem

@mafiya.. @nuclearpak........

Baap ke jageer?.....if you think so.....so be it....yes it is......aur rahegamarks it.(2018 Election..Landslide in whole Pakistan)

Tumko roughe army general par itna yaqeen hai..tu pehlay unkee Chorrian utarwao.Becharay Abbotabad commission say pehlay hee daray dubkay baithay hain!!


----------



## Jango

Tameem said:


> @mafiya.. @nuclearpak........
> 
> Baap ke jageer?.....if you think so.....so be it....yes it is......aur rahega&#8230;&#8230;marks it&#8230;.(2018 Election..Landslide in whole Pakistan



This is exactly what is wrong with us. Giving these goons a free hand.



> Tumko roughe army general par itna yaqeen hai&#8230;..tu pehlay unkee Chorrian utarwao&#8230;.Becharay Abbotabad commission say pehlay hee daray dubkay baithay hain!!



What?


----------



## Tameem

nuclearpak said:


> What?



Tu Meray BahiKyon hamara dil bhee jalatay ho..whats abnormal (considering politics in our part of the world).. actually this is the main reasons of PTI loss on 11th May..first not only claiming thereself vehemently an alien on top of it thoughting foolishly that people will follows off the beaten path willy dilly.Ab Kha rahay ho na KPK main100 Jotay bhee aur 100 Piaz!!


----------



## Bratva

Tameem said:


> Tu Meray Bahi&#8230;Kyon hamara dil bhee jalatay ho&#8230;..what&#8217;s abnormal (considering politics in our part of the world)&#8230;&#8230;.. actually this is the main reasons of PTI loss on 11th May&#8230;..first not only claiming thereself vehemently an &#8220;alien&#8221; on top of it thoughting foolishly that people will follows off the beaten path willy dilly&#8230;&#8230;.Ab Kha rahay ho na KPK main&#8230;&#8230;100 Jotay bhee aur 100 Piaz!!



Oye patwari,,, aye baye shaye karnai ki bajaye we asked a simple question, what nawaz son was doing in negotiation team? If you are not able to comprehend we can write this question in urdu too?


----------



## Tameem

mafiya said:


> Oye patwari,,, aye baye shaye karnai ki bajaye we asked a simple question, what nawaz son was doing in negotiation team? If you are not able to comprehend we can write this question in urdu too?



Pissed again within half an hour..........Summa AL-Hamd-u-Lilllah!!!!!


----------



## Hermione G

mafiya said:


> Lagta Aj lifafa mila hai,,, is liye defend karnay chalay aye,,, warna ye post to kal ki hui pari hai
> 
> 
> 
> Son of nawaz sharif who doesn't hold any public office yet he is on official government trip with them



Oh okey... thanx bro


----------



## Jango

Tameem said:


> Tu Meray Bahi&#8230;Kyon hamara dil bhee jalatay ho&#8230;..what&#8217;s abnormal (considering politics in our part of the world)&#8230;&#8230;.. actually this is the main reasons of PTI loss on 11th May&#8230;..first not only claiming thereself vehemently an &#8220;alien&#8221; on top of it thoughting foolishly that people will follows off the beaten path willy dilly&#8230;&#8230;.Ab Kha rahay ho na KPK main&#8230;&#8230;100 Jotay bhee aur 100 Piaz!!



Is post ka na sar aur na pair. 

Take a crash course on English through any local academy...Lahore main to bauhaut si academies khul gayi hain.


----------



## Tameem

nuclearpak said:


> Is post ka na sar aur na pair.
> 
> Take a crash course on English through any local academy...Lahore main to bauhaut si academies khul gayi hain.



Wa-Iza....Khataba-humul-Jahiloona....Qalooo Salamaaa........!!

Salamaaaaa!!


----------



## Jango

Tameem said:


> Wa-Iza....Khataba-humul-Jahiloona....Qalooo Salamaaa........!!
> 
> Salamaaaaa!!



Lagta hai garmi zyada ho gayi hai lahore main...khair. Allah tumhara bhala karay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

chalees lakh ki garhi walay say kehna tha char lakh he khairat kar deta...mardood....


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Lagta hai garmi zyada ho gayi hai lahore main...khair. Allah tumhara bhala karay.


 @batmannow kay hath par bayt kar li hai lagta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Tameem said:


> Pissed again within half an hour..........Summa AL-Hamd-u-Lilllah!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> pmln supporters should ask their leader that why he is there?


Two of the four future generation lads were taken to China. Hussain and Salman are expected to be future strategists of the Sharif Family. While Hamza and Maryiam are expected to hold political front, hussain and salman are expected to be the policy brains for PML-N. That might be the reason why they were taken along and not mariyam and hamza i.e. for grooming. With regards to Kulsum, she could be taken officially along being first lady of Pakistan. Moreover, it is still not clear whether Salman and Hussain were taken on the money of exchequer or their expenses were paid out of pocket. SS has been paying for his foreign visits as CM out of his pocket (link here). Agreed that those two lads shouldn't be travelling on national exchequer but whether their expenses were paid out of pocket or from national exchequer? should be an enticing story for investigative journalists like Umar Cheema, Ahmad Noorani and very especially for Rauf Kalasira given his animosity with PML-N.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

^^^its a political party or a family busines ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Two of the four future generation lads were taken to China. Hussain and Salman are expected to be future strategists of the Sharif Family. While Hamza and Maryiam are expected to hold political front, hussain and salman are expected to be the policy brains for PML-N. That might be the reason why they were taken along and not mariyam and hamza i.e. for grooming. With regards to Kulsum, she could be taken officially along being first lady of Pakistan. Moreover, it is still not clear whether Salman and Hussain were taken on the money of exchequer or their expenses were paid out of pocket. SS has been paying for his foreign visits as CM out of his pocket (link here). Agreed that those two lads shouldn't be travelling on national exchequer but whether their expenses were paid out of pocket or from national exchequer? should be an enticing story for investigative journalists like Umar Cheema, Ahmad Noorani and very especially for Rauf Kalasira given his animosity with PML-N.



Zaati jageer hai na keh aulad ki grooming kay liay sairain karao!


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Zaati jageer hai na keh aulad ki grooming kay liay sairain karao!


There is a part 1 and part 2 of my post. Let me break the second part apart 


> Moreover, it is still not clear whether Salman and Hussain were taken on the money of exchequer or their expenses were paid out of pocket. SS has been paying for his foreign visits as CM out of his pocket (link here). Agreed that those two lads shouldn't be travelling on national exchequer but whether their expenses were paid out of pocket or from national exchequer? should be an enticing story for investigative journalists like Umar Cheema, Ahmad Noorani and very especially for Rauf Kalasira given his animosity with PML-N.


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


>


I guess PML-N's support is still standing and will so until they keep taking steps in the right direction. PTI should be more worried about delivering in KPK and then comparing it whatsoever N does in Punjab. Let me tell you, if PML-N is able to do two things 
1-Solve energy crisis
2-Deliver infrastructure projects
Next 5 years term would also be that of N. So PTI has to do *a lot* to outperform PML-N and pressure is already telling on them the way IK is involved in micromanagement of KPK government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> I guess PML-N's support is still standing and will so until they keep taking steps in the right direction. PTI should be more worried about delivering in KPK and then comparing it whatsoever N does in Punjab. Let me tell you, if PML-N is able to do two things
> 1-Solve energy crisis
> 2-Deliver infrastructure projects
> Next 5 years term would also be that of N. So PTI has to do *a lot* to outperform PML-N and pressure is already telling on them the way IK is involved in micromanagement of KPK government.



Hasnain sahab, I stopped indulging in these petty fights and I'm more concerned about PTI performance, but some people attitude starts such petty fights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> N-League MPA from Faisalabad, Khwaja Islam's membership of Punjab Assembly suspended due to fake degree!!!
> 
> Roshan Pakistan!


Not on a fake degree but equivalence issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

MT @nasimZehra News is CMShehbaz went to China in Mian Mansha's plane. Any Qs of conflict of interest?


----------



## batmannow

mafiya said:


> @batmannow kay hath par bayt kar li hai lagta hai



tusi mienu naa chadoo?lol shabash ragraa jaari rakhoo batmanow kaa?lol


----------



## Jango

Anybody saw Kashif Abbasi's program today? 

I'll tell you later why I am asking.


----------



## Jango

nuclearpak said:


> Anybody saw Kashif Abbasi's program today?
> 
> I'll tell you later why I am asking.



Okay so here's the story, today on ARY program of Kashif Abbasi, he read a news report from Dunya paper that the removal of tax on 1200CC hybrid was done for a reason. 3 days before the budget, somebody close to N league was given incentive to make these cars and then sell them here. Their importing will also be a question mark.

Rauf Klasra vetted this.

The first N league major scandal in the fold? Let's see, this would be interesting, and it would explain why N league abolished the tax on non-existent class of cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Nawaz Sharif's exclusive interview with CCTV. A reminder for those who thinks Karachi is put at the back burner.
http://www.awaztoday.com/News-Talk-Shows/40834/Mian-Muhammad-Nawaz-Sharif-Exclusive-Interview.aspx


----------



## Jazzbot

&#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1587;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1705; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; " 1200&#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1657;&#1726; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1570;&#1585;&#1672;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1548; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1729;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1705; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; : &#1585;&#1572;&#1601; &#1705;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;


Rauf Kalasra at ARY TV Program - Off The Record (10th July, 2013)

Can someone find and post the video?? 
@Leader @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> &#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1587;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1705; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; " 1200&#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1657;&#1726; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1570;&#1585;&#1672;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1548; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1729;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1705; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; : &#1585;&#1572;&#1601; &#1705;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;
> 
> 
> Rauf Kalasra at ARY TV Program - Off The Record (10th July, 2013)
> 
> Can someone find and post the video??
> @Leader @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @mafiya



It will be uploaded soon,,, I'm dieing to hear some scandals from PML-N government


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> &#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1587;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1705; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; " 1200&#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1657;&#1726; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1570;&#1585;&#1672;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1548; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1729;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1705; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; : &#1585;&#1572;&#1601; &#1705;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;
> 
> 
> Rauf Kalasra at ARY TV Program - Off The Record (10th July, 2013)
> 
> Can someone find and post the video??
> @Leader @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @mafiya



wow you mean these guys already made special orders for 1200 cc cars....good damn these haramkhors !!

amazing !!


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> &#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1587;&#1606; &#1587;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1705; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; " 1200&#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1578;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1657;&#1726; &#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1570;&#1585;&#1672;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1548; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1729;&#1605; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1705; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1585;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1606;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; : &#1585;&#1572;&#1601; &#1705;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;
> 
> 
> Rauf Kalasra at ARY TV Program - Off The Record (10th July, 2013)
> 
> Can someone find and post the video??
> @Leader @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @mafiya


Three Questions
1- Who had ordered these cars before budget
2- To Whom order was place
3- For whom cars are to be manufactured.
I mean 60000 units is a lot. Perhaps Rauf Kalasira Sahib should turn up with more details. He also made hue and cry over sasti roti "scandal" but then bugged out.



mafiya said:


> It will be uploaded soon,,, I'm dieing to hear some scandals from PML-N government


better wait for Scandles of Noonia by Rauf K Lewis


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Three Questions
> 1- Who had ordered these cars before budget
> 2- To Whom order was place
> 3- For whom cars are to be manufactured.
> I mean 60000 units is a lot. Perhaps Rauf Kalasira Sahib should turn up with more details. He also made hue and cry over sasti roti "scandal" but then bugged out.



It wasn't Rauf Klasra who broke the story, it was another Dunya reporter who wrote it in the newspaper. Rauf Klasra vetted the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> It wasn't Rauf Klasra who broke the story, it was another Dunya reporter who wrote it in the newspaper. Rauf Klasra vetted the story.


If my memory serves me well, the story only carried Rauf Kalasira's name in the reporting source. Either he subsequently snatched the credit or was it solely his contribution (which in my view is more plausible since he is the investigative journalist for Duniya News) is still unknown to me.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> If my memory serves me well, the story only carried Rauf Kalasira's name in the reporting source. Either he subsequently snatched the credit or was it solely his contribution (which in my view is more plausible since he is the investigative journalist for Duniya News) is still unknown to me.



I haven't read the news on paper, only saw the TV program. He himself said that the story was of another Dunya reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> I guess PML-N's support is still standing and will so until they keep taking steps in the right direction. PTI should be more worried about delivering in KPK and then comparing it whatsoever N does in Punjab. Let me tell you, if PML-N is able to do two things
> 1-Solve energy crisis
> 2-Deliver infrastructure projects
> Next 5 years term would also be that of N. So PTI has to do *a lot* to outperform PML-N and pressure is already telling on them the way IK is involved in micromanagement of KPK government.



ctually most of us here are from punjab so obiously we will focus on party who is ruling us ... KPK people can talk against and for PTI if they want ...

btw u r only few among SHer supporter who are standing ..all others are very embarrased ..just look at their facebook page and what their supporters are talking about and on street ( not talking about your rich frnds) most of them feel ashamed of their decision ...


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> ctually most of us here are from punjab so obiously we will focus on party who is ruling us ... KPK people can talk against and for PTI if they want ...
> 
> btw u r only few among SHer supporter who are standing ..all others are very embarrased ..just look at their facebook page and what their supporters are talking about and on street ( not talking about your rich frnds) most of them feel ashamed of their decision ...


who are embarrassed ones? The sentiment in the street is positive about their steps. And will further strengthen as the start to deliver their projects. On Facebook, it was never about PML-N. N's social media team is not as strong as PTI's but one would have to consider how much penetration social media has in general public. That's why I am saying it again and again if PTI is to make a penetration in Punjab, then they must have to outperform PML-N by some margin. And PML-N seems to have taken a head start in creating positive sentiment.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> who are embarrassed ones? The sentiment in the street is positive about their steps. And will further strengthen as the start to deliver their projects. On Facebook, it was never about PML-N. N's* social media team is not as strong as PTI's* but one would have to consider how much penetration social media has in general public. That's why I am saying it again and again if PTI is to make a penetration in Punjab, then they must have to outperform PML-N by some margin. And PML-N seems to have taken a head start in creating positive sentiment.



first of i guess u dnt talk to common man after budget ..they were promised lower electricity rates , they were told menhgai katam karyain gay ..unh k supporter sharminda sharminda ghoomtay hain

btw hussian PML n also have a social media team, but they are paid to do it ..u can but a team but u cant buy supporters specially in educated , lower middle class which use facebook. PTI has many pages on fb, people die to bcom mods and i know people coming from abroad tpo bcome TR's, and see the comments on both pages u will know the difference .. and what kinda supporter Noon have

Now about pentraton in genral public, although i am PTI supporter but i dnt agree with their election campioning , they should have electable,.. people people in our country our dumb ..they will vote for their chuaudaries and vadara's ...no matter which party they belong to ..last time PML Q have more vote bank ..now with all the PM's from q joing Nawaz ..their vote bank grew ..just combine the votes of Noon and q voters from last election and compare it with this reslut .. so im gona sk u what public penetration .. that s why i hate NS he can fall to such low standard for votes ... he protect christain murderers and shia murderers ..but i guess u already know it ..but u dnt care


----------



## Jango

Well done N-league. This present PIA board of chairmen is the biggest example of conflict of interest.

Pepsi Chairman, Bankers, ground handling, Mansha, Airport managers...har koi dala hua hai.

These people may be accomplished businessmen, but they are not aviation experts and have a conflict of interest.

One example being the Pepsi chairman. The PIA serves Pepsi soft drinks on board it's flights. Then the Ground Handling guy...bank executives...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Female doctor claims she was assaulted by PML-N MPA &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Jango

The visit of Nawaz Sharif to ISI HQ is a good step IMO...next, he should visit forward areas in FATA, do a little speech, eat with the jawans etc. Spend a day in FATA. This would go a long way in building some sort of trust b/w the government and Army.

The previous PM never once visited the forward areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Three Questions
> 1- Who had ordered these cars before budget
> 2- To Whom order was place
> 3- For whom cars are to be manufactured.



I'll give you the details.

The order was placed with Daewoo...the Sharif brothers put in their own personal money...the cars are to be imported by a affiliate of Sharif brothers. In 3-4 months the first shipment is expected to come.

Is say bari corruption kia honi hai? Duty waived off to facilitate a personal business pursuit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/263872-loadshedding.html


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> I'll give you the details.
> 
> The order was placed with Daewoo...the Sharif brothers put in their own personal money...the cars are to be imported by a affiliate of Sharif brothers. In 3-4 months the first shipment is expected to come.
> 
> Is say bari corruption kia honi hai? Duty waived off to facilitate a personal business pursuit?


The news on the web are contrary
First Mega Scandal of PMLN Government About Hybrid Cars - Awaminews
The news piece claims 
1-Orders has been placed with Toyota Japan, not daewoo
2-Number of investors mentioned in newspiece are 12.
And whats interesting is that neither daewoo nor toyota builds any 1200CC hybrids. The complete information about available Hybrid vehicles is available at
1200cc Hybrid Cars | Hybrid Electric Vehicles


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> The news on the web are contrary
> First Mega Scandal of PMLN Government About Hybrid Cars - Awaminews
> The news piece claims
> 1-Orders has been placed with Toyota Japan, not daewoo
> 2-Number of investors mentioned in newspiece are 12.
> And whats interesting is that neither daewoo nor toyota builds any 1200CC hybrids. The complete information about available Hybrid vehicles is available at
> 1200cc Hybrid Cars | Hybrid Electric Vehicles



Time will tell I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

> CM Shahbaz Sharif interacting with a student during his visit to a Girls Elementary School, Gujranwala.










> Provision of equal opportunities to the youth and women in economic development and creation of ten lakh new job opportunities every year through public-private partnership is included in the economic development vision of Punjab










> CM met two gang rape victims earlier today. All culprits have been arrested and CM asked the concerned officials to try the culprits under anti-terrorism act. CM assured the victims himself that justice would be done no matter how influential the culprits are










> CM Shahbaz Sharif distributed certificates among students who participated in this year&#8217;s training session of Nazariati Summer School. The organization aims at healthy and self-reliant upbringing of Pakistani youngsters for which it is necessary to nurture and nourish them within the inspirational framework of Pakistan&#8217;s Ideology. This ideology is nothing else than our Islamic Identity. It is this identity which led to our independence in 1947. It is this identity which will take our nation to heights and help the youth to win laurels in all modern educational, professional, scientific and managerial fields. The aim of Nazariati Summer School is to fill the hearts of blooming youngsters with pride and confidence in the Ideology of Pakistan and the glorious destiny of Pakistan. CM Shahbaz Sharif appreciated the school&#8217;s mission to promote awareness and confidence among youngsters about Pakistan and its rich cultural and Islamic heritage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Mian Mansha becoming the Malik Riaz for PML!

Just like Malik Riaz gave free plane rides to Bhutto family, mansha doing it for Sharif family. No wonder he is in every N-league project. PIA board (I heard his banks are going to give the loans for the bailout), energy meetings, policy meetings and everything!

Did anyone hear Rauf Klasra and Shaheen Sehbai on ARY news on Dr Danish's show?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

Rana Sanaullah's answer to the pasha statement. 

Rana- Aisay ilzam to ISI par bhi lagtay rahay hain!!!

Instead of defending Punjab government, he changes the topic and goes on to ISI. Apni baat karo Rana sahib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

PML thuggery strikes again.

Qabza mafia related to N-league active in Murree near expressway, a couple of days ago there was a firing incident.

Will post the DAWN link if I can find it. Also heard it from a Murree local. It came a couple of days ago in DAWN.


----------



## Leader

yo @nuclearpak confirm this pls?


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/264390-pml-n-does-ppp-way.html#post4522029


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> yo @nuclearpak confirm this pls?



Will do.

Somebody posted a news article on this a couple of days back as well.

From 19 to 22...the picture says it right, Taraqqi nhn, Taraqqa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

is it true?


----------



## Creder

hasnain0099 said:


> Two of the four future generation lads were taken to China. Hussain and Salman are expected to *be future strategists of the Sharif Family. While Hamza and Maryiam are expected to hold political front,* hussain and salman are expected to be the policy brains for PML-N. That might be the reason why they were taken along and not mariyam and hamza i.e. for grooming. With regards to Kulsum, she could be taken officially along being first lady of Pakistan. Moreover, it is still not clear whether Salman and Hussain were taken on the money of exchequer or their expenses were paid out of pocket. SS has been paying for his foreign visits as CM out of his pocket (link here). Agreed that those two lads shouldn't be travelling on national exchequer but whether their expenses were paid out of pocket or from national exchequer? should be an enticing story for investigative journalists like Umar Cheema, Ahmad Noorani and very especially for Rauf Kalasira given his animosity with PML-N.



Pakistan isn't some family's property that its future leaders have already been decided, god willing this is the last time these fat lahori cows will be running this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Creder said:


> Pakistan isn't some family's property that its future leaders have already been decided, God willing this is the last time these fat lahori cows will be running this country.


Two things will steer the next election dimensions.
1- Electricity Crisis 
2- Economic Progress.
If any of the party (both in center and provinces) achieve these two will form government in the center for next 5 years. Plus if the government is able to solve the issue of violence, this will be a topping on the ice. So politics work on dynamics my friends, not wishes and hopes.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Creder said:


> Pakistan isn't some family's property that its future leaders have already been decided, god willing this is the last time these fat lahori cows will be running this country.



pakistan isnt but politics in pakistan is a family property look at ppp and n league 
he was there to learn how to collect loot from development projects


----------



## Bratva

Today's interesting news


Advisor to PM Shujjat Azeem, who is de-facto head of CAA, PIA, ASF is a canadian national and he was dismissed from Pakistan Airforce and according to rules, a dismissed person can not be a government servant






Alleged dual nationality of PM advisor, SC asks govt to furnish response



In another developing story, Sumera Malik "Fake Degree" case is being heard in Supreme Court


----------



## Jango

There is a big difference in resigning and being kicked out.

Mr Shujat Azeem was kicked out, while he says that he resigned.

If you are kicked out, you can't join any other government service. That's what I heard.

The thing to investigate now is whether being an advisor constitutes as government service.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

mafiya said:


> Today's interesting news
> 
> 
> Advisor to PM Shujjat Azeem, who is de-facto head of CAA, PIA, ASF is a canadian national and he was dismissed from Pakistan Airforce and according to rules, a dismissed person can not be a government servant.............



This issue of regarding dual nationals as suspects rather than productive citizens of two countries is wrong, and will only cause us more harm than good in the long run.


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Old is Gold


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> Old is Gold



how can one live in the same house as stuffed lions, creepy mentality, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147774978750299


----------



## Jzaib

PML (N) Statements 

Nawaz sharif.
"Paisy nai hai, bilkul paisy nai hai awam qurbani dye"

... Food Minister.
"Tomatoes are exp awam khany main Lemon aur Yougrt Istmal krain"

Energy Min (khawaja Mental)
"Awam bijli ka kam istmal krain"
... 
Anwar Baig
"Drone ghirana asan nai hum ya kam nai kr skty"

Rana Sana Ullah
"Jo log phone pa rato ko batain kr skty hai wo tax b dye skty hai"

A statment after budget forget its name

"Salary kider sa barhaye shukar krain hum salary dye rhye hai"

Roshan Pakistan of PML (N)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Quick look at Dunya, Roshan Pakistan!

Kafayat Shari my a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Made a video...will try and upload it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11zw5u_humza-shehbaz-shame_lifestyle#.UeZw_o2LD2t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Humza Shehbaz Shame - Video Dailymotion



Well that quick!

Shame on Humza Shehbaz For Wasting Tax Money of Pakistani Nation

Puttar ji, agr aik helicopter aur 30 gariyon ka convoy ho to main bhi har dusray din dauray karta rahun!!!

As I said, kafayat shari my a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200956904179397





Hamza Shahbaz and his kingly protocol while his father CM Punjab Showbaz Sharif has imposed a ban on massive protocols to avoid wastage of public money and to promote simplicity.. 


@nuclearpak @Leader @Fracker @cb4 @Tiger Awan @Awesome @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @jaibi @Jungibaaz @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Hyperion @Marshmallow @Slav Defence @balixd @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200956904179397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamza Shahbaz and his kingly protocol while his father CM Punjab Showbaz Sharif has imposed a ban on massive protocols to avoid wastage of public money and to promote simplicity..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @Leader @Fracker @cb4 @Tiger Awan @Awesome @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @jaibi @Jungibaaz @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Hyperion @Marshmallow @Slav Defence @balixd @mafiya



ARAY JAZZBOT..They are bunch of liers who are sucking our blood...
yaad rakho..jab yeh kahein k hum yeh nahi keraingay...tabsamjh lena,they will do it...aur jis cheez ko yeh kerne ka kahin gay..they will not do it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200956904179397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamza Shahbaz and his kingly protocol while his father CM Punjab Showbaz Sharif has imposed a ban on massive protocols to avoid wastage of public money and to promote simplicity..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @Leader @Fracker @cb4 @Tiger Awan @Awesome @A.Rafay @Mani2020 @jaibi @Jungibaaz @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Hyperion @Marshmallow @Slav Defence @balixd @mafiya



Wo Karain to raam leela hum karain to character dheela

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

O yar awaein tum log ghussa kar rahay ho, Shahbaz Sharif ka kafayt shari wala bayan 'josh-e-khitabat' tha...don't take it seriously!

BTW, 2 months gone, 4 left, after that I will choose another name for Shahbaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200956904179397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamza Shahbaz and his kingly protocol while his father CM Punjab Showbaz Sharif has imposed a ban on massive protocols to avoid wastage of public money and to promote simplicity..



Ye Tho Wadde Nooray Se Bhi Aagay Nikal Gaya...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jaisay PIA main ho raha hai haina?


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Jaisay PIA main ho raha hai haina?



It doesn't matter whats happening now as its too early. What matters is at the end of the day. Do you want to see PIA Profitable or not ?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Daily Express News Story






Jang Multimedia

So people are finally loosing temper over load shedding..


----------



## Jango

Something is wrong.

Yesterday Ministry of Power said that shortfall is 2700 MW. With a shortfall of 2700 MW you shouldn't be having loadshedding like this. Either the figures are botched up, or some hanky panky is being done with the power distribution.

For example, in Islamabad in my home, the loadhsedding is 3 hours in 24 hours. Morning 10AM, then 1PM and then 3PM. After that no loadshedding until the next morning 10AM.

But in my village near Gujrat, there is loadshedding after every hour, sometimes it becomes 2 hours after every one hour. Totally random.

3 hours in Isl while 12-14 hours in Gujrat district.


----------



## SBD-3

Interesting and funny interview. 
Sheikh Rasheed Dating With Maya Khan - Awaminews


----------



## Jango

Example of Roshan Pakistan.

Sanaullah Zehri (the PML Balochistan leader) today tried to barge into the assembly with his personal bodyguards (they looked like thugs to be honest, long hear and beard, dripping with 'sarson ka tail'!), but the police stopped them. Sanaullah Zehri then ordered his bodyguards to resist the police, a scuffle ensued. 

Later, the bodyguards got arrested briefly.

Roshan Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Interesting and funny interview.
> Sheikh Rasheed Dating With Maya Khan - Awaminews


\

shouldnt u be talking about how hamza has got a helicopter and protocol of PM . and how NS sons are attending conferences instead of Minister of water and power ... and u r sharing this stuff?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

very intresting program 
News Beat (Hamza Shahbaz Sharif Sastay Bazaro Ka Mangah Dhora) &#8211; 18th July 2013


----------



## Jango

Abdul Malik Baloch turns out to be no different. Ja oa ja. Waday to baray kiay thay, insaf and bla bla bla.

Senior policeman sacked for stopping minister?s guards at Balochistan Assembly - DAWN.COM


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



Pooray Pakistan koi banda nhn mila tha governor kay liay?

Giving reward for some services?

Another imported politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Pooray Pakistan koi banda nhn mila tha governor kay liay?
> 
> Giving reward for some services?
> 
> Another imported politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

LAHORE, July 18: Various urgent issues were pending awaiting decision by the Punjab cabinet which since its inception early last month only met to approve the provincial budget 2013-14 and to get introduced.

Officials attribute this delay in taking up some vital issues of the province on the cabinet`s part to the Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif`s preoccupation with certain matters in Islamabad and his recent tour to China along with his elder brother and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

`The chief minister shuttlesbetween Lahore and Islamabad very often and is handling many important matters there,` an official said.

The cabinet`s approval is necessary for all major actions in a province under the law.

Officials said the urgent matters awaiting cabinet`s decision include the policy on agriculture income tax which had been formulated by the Board of Revenue (BoR) under direction from the federal government.

Another such matter was the approval of the ordinanceseeking amendments to the Police Order 2002, allowing the provincial government to recruit sub-inspectors for revamping the police department, and simplifying the procedure for changing investigation of cases.

Yet another issue was the regularisation of the lady health visitors which the province was supposed to handle in the light of the 18th Amendment.

`And there is no indication of any cabinet meeting being held soon,` an official said on the condition of anonymity. 

Cabinet work `low` on CM`s priority | ePaper | DAWN.COM

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mian sahib, is say behtar tha aap MNA ki seat hi rakhtay.

Pathetic. Har jaga fixy ho jata hai. ISI meeting, giving orders to WAPDA< interfering in Ministry of Power, foreign relations...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Daily Express News Story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

hasnain0099 said:


> Interesting and funny interview.
> Sheikh Rasheed Dating With Maya Khan - Awaminews



You should have heard the part where Sheikh Rashid said he visits Ishratul Ibad and Babur Ghaur's house for dinner. Remember the words also on television where he said he would try to bring PTI and MQM close into alliance against PML-N.

Damn sometimes its not always good to be too blunt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

'Ghair Riwayiti zaraye say bijli ka hasool sasta hai'.

That is a totally wrong and misleading statement. Let's take the example of solar for example. If you install solar plants in a city, the electricity would cost you anywhere from 14-19 rupees per unit.

The selling point of solar is clean, renewable energy and free resources. But it isn't all that cheap if you want to install it in a established city. It is viable though for an isolated town in Balochistan.


----------



## Jango

Paris!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

*Punjab govt to spend Rs 7.53b on free medicines*
The Punjab government is spending funds to uplift the health sector and free medicines worth Rs 7.53 billion would be provided in government hospitals to the poor during the current fiscal year. This was stated by Punjab Minister Health Khalil Tahir Sindhu while presiding over a high-level meeting on Wednesday. Punjab Health Secretary Hassan Iqbal, Health Development Additional Secretary Usman Ali Khan and others officers also attended the meeting. The minister said as compared to the previous year, the incumbent Punjab government had provided 19 percent additional budget for the provision of health services in Punjab, and more than Rs 1 billion additional funds had been allocated for the provision of free medicines in the government hospitals. He directed that Health Department to evolve strict monitoring system to check the provision of free medicines to the deserving patients. 
- See more at: Punjab govt to spend Rs 7.53b on free medicines | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Grand Operation Against Gas/Power Theft at Gujranwala & Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Don't know where to put this, but the point is, this is how pathetic our judiciary system is..


----------



## Jazzbot

batmannow said:


>



What more do you expect from this Indian Agent Mian Ghaddar Sharif??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> What more do you expect from this Indian Agent Mian Ghaddar Sharif??



watch batmannow up against, noora leauge, alone standing tall, comming soon?lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

nuclearpak said:


> 'Ghair Riwayiti zaraye say bijli ka hasool sasta hai'.
> 
> That is a totally wrong and misleading statement. Let's take the example of solar for example. If you install solar plants in a city, the electricity would cost you anywhere from 14-19 rupees per unit.
> 
> The selling point of solar is clean, renewable energy and free resources. But it isn't all that cheap if you want to install it in a established city. It is viable though for an isolated town in Balochistan.



Either some has mislead you or you are misleading the people.

In Pakistan, if we use solar all the time during day, it recover its cost in 4-6 years. while its useful life is around 15-20 years.. so basically its a money making machine for the rest of 1.5 decade.

I have running project in Lahore... where we installed solar panel on a commercial building, we use it to run a/c during summer and the electricity bill was reduced to 1/10 .... i'm talking about practical life and an office building which close (max) after 6.
We calculate to recover the cost in 3-4 years.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jango

BATMAN said:


> Either some has mislead you or you are misleading the people.
> 
> In Pakistan, if we use solar all the time during day, it recover its cost in 4-6 years. while its useful life is around 15-20 years.. so basically its a money making machine for the rest of 1.5 decade.
> 
> I have running project in Lahore... where we installed solar panel on a commercial building, we use it to run a/c during summer and the electricity bill was reduced to 1/10 .... i'm talking about practical life and an office building which close (max) after 6.
> We calculate to recover the cost in 3-4 years.



This was said by Dr Abid SUlehri and Musaddiq Khan on some TV channel a couple of weeks back (Aaj or Express I think). 

Both of them agreed that using solar power on a mass scale isn't viable for installing on a major city, like Lahore or Sheikhupura or Rawalpindi etc, since you have already installed power lines in place.

What unit costs did you calculate for your project?

The analysts said that it would cost anywhere from 14-19 Rs per unit, while coal powered electricity costs around 8-11 if I am not wrong. 

So the solar energy for a whole city is viable when you need to connect a blacked out city to the grid, like those in Balochistan.


----------



## Leader

Now they saying CM shebaz twitter account is fake ??


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> Now they saying CM shebaz twitter account is fake ??



looks like he quit after reciting '*the dont quit*' poem


----------



## Edevelop

Great Interview

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> looks like he quit after reciting '*the dont quit*' poem


I have started to enjoy your desperation and looks like it will go beyond control as PML-N marches on


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## sur

*30% rise in electricity bills... swallow that...

& then get ready to swallow prices of commodities going up big time as a result of electricity getting more expensive...*




*Electricity to be made QUITE expensive* so that school-girls could have scooties & lads can watch them going to school & enjoy... & to fund laptop schemes so lads can watch "stuff" inprivacy... & to fund 27 BILLION jangla-bus services *in 5 cities* where there are busses ALREADY running in every nook and corner... 5 times 27 BILLION = ~ *135 BILLION kaa nuskhaa*... & to fill pockets of Showbaz & Nooraa And Sons, via kick-backs...





Daily Express News Story









Daily Express News Story
.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Now if a PM can't give protection to one journalist then how will he save entire nation from current crisis situation?


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151793284358707




@Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> I have started to enjoy your desperation and looks like it will go beyond control as PML-N marches on



Na actually its quite fun for PTIans ... Noon leagues are hiding their faces now ..i know u have answers for all the question ..but PML N supporters are ashmed of their decison now . The new taxs and how Shahbaz back tracked on his statement about electricity ..


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Na actually its quite fun for PTIans ... Noon leagues are hiding their faces now ..i know u have answers for all the question ..but PML N supporters are ashmed of their decison now . The new taxs and how Shahbaz back tracked on his statement about electricity ..


No we are not....We are standing tall and proud.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> No we are not....We are standing tall and proud.



who r we? it is a family owned party ..u or any other supporter dont matter untill u have a sharif with ur name .. change ur name to hussian sharif that u might be able to get some attention ..


aur bhie jaan if they listen to u to please unh kahain bijli ka bil tu deh deyain ..it is shame for our country that our own PM is a defaulter..


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> who r we? it is a family owned party ..u or any other supporter dont matter untill u have a sharif with ur name .. change ur name to hussian sharif that u might be able to get some attention ..
> 
> 
> aur bhie jaan if they listen to u to please unh kahain bijli ka bil tu deh deyain ..it is shame for our country that our own PM is a defaulter..


I am a proud supporter and will remain so. Secondly, if you guys have something against him, why don't you guys file a petition against him and get him disqualified.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> *I am a proud supporter and will remain s*o. Secondly, if you guys have something against him, why don't you guys file a petition against him and get him disqualified.



Exactly my point .... stop saying we ..there is no we in PML N ... It Pakistan Muslim league NAWAZ ... 



bhie agar yahan kuch prove hota tu hum ish halat mei hotay ..prove tu kisi pe b kuch nhie hoya aj taak ... aur mashallah ap k aur judges k tu recordings sab ne suni hain ...


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@gmail.com said:


> Exactly my point .... stop saying we ..there is no we in PML N ... It Pakistan Muslim league NAWAZ ...
> 
> 
> 
> bhie agar yahan kuch prove hota tu hum ish halat mei hotay ..prove tu kisi pe b kuch nhie hoya aj taak ... aur mashallah ap k aur judges k tu recordings sab ne suni hain ...


Tum log batain to bohat zoor o shoor say kartay ho, koe kaam bhee karlia karo. PTI ka yahi masla hay sirf batain he batain hain.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


>



Hasnain sahab, why GoP is wasting his capabilities by appointing him on governor post? If he is willing to sacrifice his nationality, then he should have been given such a post where he had to eliminate corruption and made that xyz corporation efficient.

Governor post is ceremonial, there is already simple majority of PML-N in Punjab,,, to tuk nahi ban rahi si baat ki is banday ko governor bananay ki


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> Hasnain sahab, why GoP is wasting his capabilities by appointing him on governor post? If he is willing to sacrifice his nationality, then he should have been given such a post where he had to eliminate corruption and made that xyz corporation efficient.
> 
> Governor post is ceremonial, there is already simple majority of PML-N in Punjab,,, to tuk nahi ban rahi si baat ki is banday ko governor bananay ki


The point should be that he has sacrificed his house of lords membership for a petty governorship. He is rich, he is influential, he can be more but rather he is heading back to his home to serve on this ceremonial post. He has achieved so much in a land where our expats don't usually progress beyond a grocery/general store or a yellow cab.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Devil Soul said:


>



So you like photoshoped fakes...


Here's link to her account & a snap shot of some tweets:
-
https://twitter.com/jasmeenmanzoor

-
-
-







-
-
-

https://twitter.com/jasmeenmanzoor/status/360165010334416898

Nadeem Abbas &#8207;@dimi408 2h
@jasmeenmanzoor ap ko PM ne security de di he? Allah pak ap ko apne hifzo aman me rakhe ameen

jasmeen manzoor &#8207;@jasmeenmanzoor 2h
@dimi408 PM becharah kuch nahin ker saqta ab Allah Malik hai jo us kee raza who mere




Devil Soul said:


> ......... Dil per Mutta Lena.......



Good to know that wasn't fake.

Now, Keep an eye on the time & date... That promise made bcoz PM was in front of media... 
*Joosh-e-Khitabat* you know..

Read later tweets.

jasmeen manzoor &#8207;@jasmeenmanzoor 18h
*So far as promises made by the government unfulfilled ! But in all this stressful time your prayers and good wishes have given me hope*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Devil Soul said:


>



Source??


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Source??



nooray ka source nooray ka facebook ka page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

BC what kind of news item is this !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Devil Soul

sur said:


> So you like photoshoped fakes...
> 
> 
> Here's link to her account & a snap shot of some tweets:
> -
> https://twitter.com/jasmeenmanzoor
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasmeenmanzoor/status/360165010334416898
> 
> Nadeem Abbas &#8207;@dimi408 2h
> @jasmeenmanzoor ap ko PM ne security de di he? Allah pak ap ko apne hifzo aman me rakhe ameen
> 
> jasmeen manzoor &#8207;@jasmeenmanzoor 2h
> @dimi408 PM becharah kuch nahin ker saqta ab Allah Malik hai jo us kee raza who mere





Leader said:


> nooray ka source nooray ka facebook ka page





Jazzbot said:


> Source??



......... Dil per Mutta Lena.......


----------



## Jazzbot

Devil Soul said:


>



Good to know that its not fake, but I've got what you did in above screenshot.. You deliberately skipped the next tweet: jasmeen manzoor (jasmeenmanzoor) on Twitter | Awesome Screenshot where she said that govt's promises are so far unfulfilled..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

> MoU regarding solar development project was signed between Punjab government and an international consortium of five countries including Switzerland, Germany, Italy, Austria and Pakistan at Chief Minister Office, here today.
> Under the agreement, the international consortium will set up a plant of assembling and manufacturing of solar panels, solar cells and batteries in Faisalabad. The consortium will also consider the project of setting up 400 solar power projects each near industrial zones in Faisalabad, Sialkot, Gujranwala and Lahore while a 150-megawatt power plant will be set up along the motorway from Pindi Bhattian to Faisalabad. The consortium will also introduce solar pumps for agriculture sector in Punjab besides street lights in big cities of the province as well as those installed at Ring Road will be gradually converted to solar power. The consortium will also consider introduction and implementation of zero energy building system for large buildings besides evolving a project of supply of off-grid energy to industrial zones.
> "Nothing could be more important than solution of energy crisis, therefore Punjab government is implementing a comprehensive program of encouragement of foreign investors." CM Shahbaz Sharif. Group Chairman of the consortium said that his group is interested in making heavy investment in solar energy sector in Pakistan especially Punjab and the agreement will promote investment in the province







> *Punjab to set up mother, child health authority *
> 
> LAHORE: The government will legislate to establish an authority dealing with mother and child health as well as population welfare in an attempt to meet the Millennium Development Goals, Health Secretary Hassan Iqbal said on Wednesday.
> 
> Minimising the maternal mortality rate is a big challenge that can only be met if all deliveries are conducted under the supervision of a doctor or a trained birth attendant, Iqbal said at a meeting here.
> 
> A campaign must be launched to make rural women aware of the delivery facilities being offered by the government, he said.
> 
> The meeting was informed that a consolidated programme for the provision of healthcare facilities for infants was being initiated at a cost of Rs2 billion. This programme would be launched in all districts and lady health workers would have a vital role to play in it.
> 
> The health secretary directed officials to make sure that trained staff is available at basic health units and that the 24-hour labour rooms there are monitored properly.
> 
> He said that Rs50 million was being spent on ambulances to transport pregnant women and serious patients to health facilities.
> 
> He said that lady health workers needed to play a bigger part in promoting hygiene and teaching rural women preventive measures against diseases.
> 
> Numerous diseases could be prevented by teaching people to wash their hands before eating or after using the toilet. Additional Secretary (Technical) Dr Anwar Janjua, Health Services Director General Dr Tanvir Ahmad and Mother, Newborn and Child Health Programme Director Dr Zafar Ikram also attended the meeting.
> 
> Health targets: Punjab to set up mother, child health authority &#8211; The Express Tribune








> *Rs120m approved for new teaching hospital *
> 
> SARGODHA:
> 
> The Health Department on Wednesday approved a Rs120 million spending on the newly constructed district teaching hospital.
> 
> According to a department spokesperson, the 621-bed hospital will be provided with the latest treatment facilities. He said free medicines would be given to patients at the emergency ward.
> 
> He said the hospital would serve people from Khushab, Mianwali, Chiniot, Jhang, Silanwali, Sahiwal and Mandi Bahauddin.
> 
> *Rs2.9b for University of Sargodha*
> 
> Also on Wednesday, a Rs2.9 billion funding was approved for the development and completion of ongoing projects of the University of Sargodha.
> 
> The budget was approved in a meeting presided over by Vice Chancellor Dr Muhammad Akram Chaudhry. The VC informed the meeting participants about future projects. Several appointments at the university&#8217;s colleges, including the medical college, the University College of Agriculture (UCA) and engineering colleges, were also approved in the meeting.
> 
> The syndicate also approved PhD theses of three scholars- Jamshad Akbar from the Chemistry Department, Irfan Mustafa from the Zoology Department, and Saba Tabassum of the UCA.
> 
> Higher Education Commission representative Javaid Khan, BISE (Sargodha) Chairman Bashir Ahmad, Faculty of Agriculture Dean Mohammad Afzal, Faculty of Medical and Health Sciences Dean Zahoorul Hassan Dogar, and UCA Principal Zafar Iqbal were also present.
> 
> Rs120m approved for new teaching hospital &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Jazzbot

@Devil Soul another tweet from her account:



> *PM becharah kuch nahin ker saqta* ab Allah Malik hai jo us kee raza who mere

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Operation Against Gas/Power Theft in Lahore*













> *29 shopkeepers nabbed for overcharging*
> 
> On the direction of Lahore District Coordination Officer Naseem Sadiq, Price Control Magistrates remained active and conducted massive raids on different shops of the city to check the quality and rates of edible items. Price Control Magistrates get arrested 29 shopkeepers involved in overcharging and recovered fine amounting to Rs 2,49,000. Sadiq stated that Price Control Magistrates should remain in market and if any shopkeeper tried to loot citizens and found involved in overcharging, strict action should be taken against him.
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2013/07/25/city/lahore/29-shopkeepers-nabbed-for-overcharging/







> * FIA raids fake beverage factory, arrests five *
> 
> FAISALABAD: An FIA team raided a fake beverages factory in the jurisdiction of Madina Town police station and arrested its owner and four workers on Wednesday.
> 
> Police said that the FIA had received information that fake beverages and liquor were made at a factory at Jattanwala Chowk. They raided it and recovered a large quantity of spurious beverages and liquor. The factory owner and four workers were arrested and taken to the FIA police station for interrogation. Sub Inspector Muhammad Ajmal said that Akram Ali, Ramazan, Muhammad Ahmad, Nasir and Jamshed were arrested for preparing spurious beverages under a famous brand.
> 
> A case has been registered under Sections 66 and 67 of the Copy Right Act (Infringement of copyrights and possession of plates for infringing), he said.
> 
> Spurious drinks: FIA raids fake beverage factory, arrests five &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

^^^ now this is a good move


----------



## Devil Soul

Jazzbot said:


> @Devil Soul another tweet from her account:


don't we all believe that Allah is the sole protector of us all???


----------



## Jazzbot

Devil Soul said:


> don't we all believe that Allah is the sole protector of us all???



Ofcourse we all do. But I was talking about the first part and you're talking about the second part of her tweet. Look how helpless and insecure she's feeling after the response she've got from PM..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

New development:MQM will support PML-N in Presidential election
 Hamid Mir (@HamidMirGEO)

https://twitter.com/HamidMirGEO/status/360408182511763456


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



What you got to say about this?

I raised these issues the very day he got appointed, and you disagreed with me. Ab to Supreme Court nay bol dia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> What you got to say about this?
> 
> I raised these issues the very day he got appointed, and you disagreed with me. Ab to Supreme Court nay bol dia!


I replied it then that when Rehman Malik was removed from the public office by Dual Nationality, he was appointed advisor by the president. Now the resignation is preemptive rather than the post-facto decision after SCP would disqualify him. Technically, advisor does not count as a public office yet as a preemptive measure Shujat Resigned just like Zahid Hamid.


----------



## Edevelop

Headlines:



> *Factory owner arrested in Lahore for gas, power theft*
> 
> LAHORE: Chief Minister Taskforce against electricity and gas stealers conducted a massive raid over a factory located on Multan Road on Thursday and traced out an electricity stealing through tempered meter.
> 
> District administration got information about the electricity stealing by the factory located on Multan Road after which district administration and the LESCO raiding team jointly raided the factory and found theft of electricity through a tempered meter. Factory owner Bukhtiar Ahmed and his employee have been got arrested and a case has been registered against them.
> 
> DCO Lahore Naseem Sadiq has stated that the City District Government Lahore along with the LESCO team wwas conducting successful raids over gas and electricity stealers and it would also be continued in the upcoming days.
> 
> Factory owner arrested in Lahore for gas, power theft - thenews.com.pk







> *Punjab: 350,000 children to be enrolled by end of 2013*
> 
> LAHORE: The Literacy and Non Formal Basic Education Department has received a budgetary allocation of Rs1.1 million this year and will initiate two new projects aimed at educating and providing functional skills to almost a million people and create 1,000 non-formal basic education schools (NFBES), The Express Tribune has learnt.
> 
> Last year, the department opened adult literacy centres in five central jails across the province; as many as 30 vocational training schools for 15 to 25-year olds in south Punjab; several NFBES for children and community learning centres for women were opened.
> 
> &#8220;The importance of non-formal education as an alternative learning mechanism has increased over the past few years,&#8221; says LNFBE Secretary Pervez Ahmad Khan. This realisation, he says, can be gauged through the government&#8217;s recent allocation for the non-formal education sector.
> 
> Dr Khan told The Express Tribune Rs341 million had been released for development projects last year. &#8220;We hope to deliver greater outcomes with larger budgetary allocation this year,&#8221; he said. The literacy rate in the Punjab stands at 60 per cent; the government has a long way to go before it achieves 100 per cent literacy by 2019-2020, to meet international commitments and its own goals, he said. The LNFBE Department has set up two new projects this year for this purpose.
> 
> 
> With a target to establish 1,000 non-formal basic education schools in 11 districts across the Punjab, the project titled Punjab Work Place Literacy Programme (PWPLP) will target areas with low literacy rates. This would target as many as 30,000 students and will focus on children at brick kilns. The project also aims at establishing 500 community learning and adult literacy centres for 10,000 people. The PWPLP has been allocated Rs100 million. Dr Khan said that the project would be approved in the first week of August.
> 
> Another project expected to be approved in August is the Punjab Literacy Movement Project. This project has been granted a budget of Rs250 million. The project aims at providing literacy and functional skills to almost a million individuals in 32 districts by the end of this year.
> 
> The project entails setting up community learning centres, adult literacy centres and non-formal basic education schools along with a volunteer programme. It would allow flexible timings for individuals to learn a variety of functional skills. &#8220;There has to be an incentive for individuals to be enrolled in such programmes, particularly in adult literacy programmes,&#8221; he says. The skills, he says, will offer people opportunities to earn while studying in non-formal education programmes.
> 
> Last year in September, the department had announced that it had managed to impart education to over 680,000 individuals through non-formal and alternate methods in the Punjab. Out of those, almost 200,000 were school-going children. This year, the department aims to offer middle school education through non-formal basic education schools for girls in collaboration with the School Education Department (SED) and the Allama Iqbal Open University in several districts including Mianwali and Bhakkar.
> 
> Through these interventions, the LNFBE Department has set a target to bring almost 300,000 to 350,000 children in the school enrolment net by the end of 2013. &#8220;The LNFBE Department supplements the efforts of the SED,&#8221; he said, &#8220;While brick and mortar is necessary, it may take so much time that a child&#8217;s natural learning age is lost&#8230;this is where we step in.&#8221;
> 
> Literacy and non-formal basic education:








> * Punjab approves Rs4.36b projects*
> 
> LAHORE - The Punjab government on Thursday approved four development schemes of various sectors of the economy with an estimated cost of Rs4.36 billion.
> These schemes were approved in the 3rd meeting of Provincial Development Working Party of current fiscal year 2013-14 presided over by the Punjab Planning and Development Board Chairman, Irfan Elahi.
> Punjab Secretary P&D Arif Anwar Baloch, all members of the Planning & Development Board, provincial secretaries concerned and other senior representatives of the relevant Provincial Departments also attended the meeting.
> The approved development schemes included: Strengthening / Raising of Flood Bunds in Irrigation Zone, Dera Ghazi Khan at the cost of Rs. 3085.550 million, Construction of Female & Male Internees Hostels in the Children&#8217;s Hospital, Lahore (Revised) at the cost of Rs. 327.154 million, Establishment of Yousaf Raza Cancer Institute at Nishtar Hospital, Multan at the cost of Rs. 945.987 million and Strengthening of Internal Financial Controls in Finance Department Lahore for Better Financial Management (PC-II) at the cost of Cost Rs. 4.500 million.
> 
> Punjab approves Rs4.36b projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Punjab Local Government Bill presented in PA*

* Mayor system to be reinstated under new LG law

* Govt to introduce a new law to regulate private educational institutes

LAHORE: The Punjab Local Government Bill 2013 was tabled into the provincial assembly on Friday with one of its provisions stipulating to reinstate the erstwhile mayor system across the province.

The bill was referred to a Special Committee to review and further process it. The committee comprises 12 members belonging to all political parties having representation in the House. According to the Bill, the government introduced the previous mayor system against Nazims as head of the local governments while the elected councillors have been empowered to select other 50 percent councillors on the quota of reserved seats for women and other categories.

The government also announced introducing a new law to regulate private educational institutes within two months.

The Punjab Assembly session on Friday kicked off one hour beyond its scheduled time at 9am with deputy speaker Sher Ali Gorchani in the chair. Soon after recitation of holy Quran and the Naat, the House adopted a resolution, condoling death of the assembly secretary Dr Aftab Joiya and expressed sorrow with his family. During the question hour session regarding Schools Education Department, the education minister Rana Mashhood Ahmad Khan answered different queries asked by the members.

Replying to various questions about private educational institutes especially their huge fees and different syllabuses, the minister told the House that his government was working on the issue and soon they would introduce a new comprehensive policy and the law in this regard.

He informed during the last tenure of his party, the PML-N government had constituted a special committee to address this matter and the work was still going on it. He hoped that they would soon introduce a law in the House. The minister said after new legislations about the educational system, uniform pattern of syllabus would be implemented in the province. He said the committee was working on the policy about issue of huge fees and different syllabuses in the private schools.

Under the new law, syllabus of all private schools would be uniformed while the structuring, restructuring and classifications of these schools would also be included in it, the minister said. He also informed that in the new laws, they were fixing some punishments and sentences for the private educational institutes who do not follow government rules.

To a query, the minister also accepted that some of the private educational institutes were more powerful and officials of education department were barred to enter there premises to check them so the new laws would bound them to follow the government rules.

To another question, the minister announced that his government would appoint 27,000 more teachers in schools to overcome the required strength. On the occasion, he also announced that his government was going to impose Enrolment Emergency from August 14 this year. He also informed that they would construct 15,000 more class rooms in schools. Some opposition members highlighted the issue of mistakes and printing errors in books printed by the Text Book Board Punjab, the minister ensured the house that they would take serious action against the responsible elements. The law minister also tabled other three bills which are Muhammad Nawaz Sharif University of Agriculture Multan Bill 2013, The Punjab Animals Slaughter Control (Amendment) Bill 2013 and The Punjab Boilers and Pressure Vessels (Amendment) Bill 2013. Later, the House unanimously adopted a motion moved by the provincial minister to give permission to use the Assembly Chamber as the polling station during the upcoming scheduled presidential election. The house rose to meet 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Bratva

@hasnain0099

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

The above article reiterates my point, the APC was cancelled because PML was ill-prepared, and not because of Imran Khan.
@hasnain0099, @cb4, @Tiger Awan and all other Nooners, ab to yaqeen aya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> @hasnain0099


Saleem sahib has his point of view and I appreciate that, actually the clutter of leadership is pretty dense. I can still remember Siddique Al Farooq sahib not being awarded any ministry or advisorship. We must remember that PML-N has 138 seats in the parliament. However, only 20 odd ministries and advisorships are present. If going by Saleem sahib's logic, Siddique Al Farooq,Pir Sabir Shah sahib and Ghaus Ali Shah sahib deserve president-ship more than Mamnoon sahib. However, even the appointment of somebody neutral like Sirtaj Aziz sahib would result in raising voices against him (due to lack of memory of our national clutter). So N has tried to adopt a balanced approach by appointing an urdu speaking businessman. 
Regarding Governorship, Saleem sahib while points out the change of governorship, however, we must understand that governor KPK *has not resigned*. Only two governors (i.e. Baluchistan and Punjab) have resigned til now and resultantly have been changed.even the KPK government hasn't flagged any working issue with Governor KPK. If they have any, they should approach federation with demand for removing governor KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Jazzbot

I consider this news directly related to PML-N policies, so I beg to post it here.

@cb4 @arushbhai @nuclearpak @Leader @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Govt to spend Rs930mn on mineral, ores exploration *

LAHORE: The Punjab government will spend Rs830 million on exploration of mineral and ores mines during current fiscal.

Official sources told APP on Thursday that Pakistan had huge deposits of minerals and and ores but lacked of modern technology. Last year, they said, government had undertaken some ten schemes in mineral and ore sector but there was little development towards this end.

During current fiscal, sources said, it intended to accomplish mining estates in Mianwali, Dera Ghazi Khan, Khushak and Chakwal while feasibility of iron mines in Chiniot and Dera Ghazi Khan was on cards.

The government is also carrying out a study to assess coal reserves in Photohar region.

According to initial estimates, there are vast coal reserves in the area and government would start three mega projects to produce power from coal.

Govt to spend Rs930mn on mineral, ores exploration


----------



## Jazzbot

&#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1587;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740;&#1548; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; indecent haste &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1570;&#1583;&#1726; &#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608;&#1582;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1740;&#1662;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1608;&#1729; &#1606;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1605;&#1729;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740; &#1711;&#1740;&#1587; &#1582;&#1585;&#1740;&#1583;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608; &#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1672; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1582;&#1585;&#1740;&#1583;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1548; &#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1606;&#1608;&#1657;&#1587; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;

&#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1662;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1587;&#1608; &#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1672; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1705;&#1606;&#1711; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729; &#1606;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1740;&#1705;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1602;&#1740;&#1605;&#1578; 35&#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1681;&#1726; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1590; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1587;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1608;&#1657;&#1587; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740;


Haroon ur Rasheed in On The Front (Dunya TV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Get ready for Eid gift from Govt, increase in patrol price coming right before the Eid, with love..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Combined waste treatment plant to be built at Hadiara*

LAHORE: 

The Punjab government is planning to establish a combined waste treatment plant at Hadiara Drain to treat effluent from some 825 industrial units and residential areas along the drain, The Express Tribune has learnt.

The plant will cost over Rs2 billion, cover some 35 acres and be able to treat 1,200 to 1,500 cusecs, an official requesting told The Express Tribune on the condition of anonymity.

The chief minister has set up a committee headed by the finance secretary to look at the feasibility of the plant, he said.

The committee met and proposed that the methodologies adopted at the Korangi industrial area and at the Kasur tannery zone be examined to make the new proposal more practical.

The drain was built before Partition and originates in Amritsar.

It runs for 45 kilometres in India and enters Pakistan southeast of Lahore, running for some 55km before joining the Ravi near Mohlanwal.

Some 825 industrial units including paper mills, hosiery units, tanneries and chemical factories discharge their effluents directly and indirectly into the drain. Only 27 units have wastewater treatment plants.

The inhabitants of nearby areas use water from the drain to irrigate their crops.

Their animals drink the water and bathe in the drain, causing stillbirths and diseases of the skin, alimentary canal and digestive system.

The provincial government will also plant trees and construct paved roads on both sides of the drain, remove encroachments and ban the use of drain water to irrigate vegetables in the area, said the official.

Farmers will be provided canal water for irrigation and for their animals, he added

Industrial pollution: Combined waste treatment plant to be built at Hadiara &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

And now congrats for this alliance 
Ganja got new brother

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Get ready for Eid gift from Govt, increase in patrol price coming right before the Eid, with love..



again its the same tactic used in the mobile tax, but its going to hit hard on poor.... aik wari fair pukha shair...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> *Combined waste treatment plant to be built at Hadiara*
> 
> LAHORE:
> 
> The Punjab government is planning to establish a combined waste treatment plant at Hadiara Drain to treat effluent from some 825 industrial units and residential areas along the drain, The Express Tribune has learnt.
> 
> The plant will cost over Rs2 billion, cover some 35 acres and be able to treat 1,200 to 1,500 cusecs, an official requesting told The Express Tribune on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> The chief minister has set up a committee headed by the finance secretary to look at the feasibility of the plant, he said.
> 
> The committee met and proposed that the methodologies adopted at the Korangi industrial area and at the Kasur tannery zone be examined to make the new proposal more practical.
> 
> The drain was built before Partition and originates in Amritsar.
> 
> It runs for 45 kilometres in India and enters Pakistan southeast of Lahore, running for some 55km before joining the Ravi near Mohlanwal.
> 
> Some 825 industrial units including paper mills, hosiery units, tanneries and chemical factories discharge their effluents directly and indirectly into the drain. Only 27 units have wastewater treatment plants.
> 
> The inhabitants of nearby areas use water from the drain to irrigate their crops.
> 
> Their animals drink the water and bathe in the drain, causing stillbirths and diseases of the skin, alimentary canal and digestive system.
> 
> The provincial government will also plant trees and construct paved roads on both sides of the drain, remove encroachments and ban the use of drain water to irrigate vegetables in the area, said the official.
> 
> Farmers will be provided canal water for irrigation and for their animals, he added
> 
> Industrial pollution: Combined waste treatment plant to be built at Hadiara &#8211; The Express Tribune



cb4 sorry but dont u think PMLN is focusing too much only on solid waste management projects afta elections haha i see you posting news on this only

@Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> again its the same tactic used in the mobile tax, but its going to hit hard on poor.... aik wari fair pukha shair...



Its just one month since budget and we have what? Increase in price of petrol twice, increase in electricity price.. Fiscal budget is just s show piece..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Its just one month since budget and we have what? Increase in price of petrol twice, increase in electricity price.. Fiscal budget is just s show piece..



Yar, look at dollar exchange rate> 105. expect it to hit 110 this year. and by the end of 3 years 130 Rs, this is a guarantee for inflation. agay life is going to be tough for ordinary people !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> cb4 sorry but dont u think PMLN is focusing too much only on solid waste management projects afta elections haha i see you posting news on this only
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot



See last page (77)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=332429383558641


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Shahbaz Sharif held a video conference via a newly set up "flood monitoring & video conferencing system" to interact with elected representatives & district administration officials to get an overview of the relief measures undertaken, the difficulties encountered and the special needs of various areas. All 9 Commissioners of Punjab, Minister for Irrigation and Relief Commissioner Punjab were all online during this video conference. CM has directed various Punjab government departments that modern technologies be employed to monitor & facilitate government functioning.*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This ruling party PMLN cannot deliver.......... PMLN is making same mistake again and again...... I can see army takeover very near......... I can see thousands of people on road very soon for their rights..... I can see dharna's very near..... Now, Nation is very deprived from their policies... Increase of petrol prices, Gas bills, Tax on milk, etc PMLN is snatching everything from poor peoples.. They are only busy to increase their business of dairy farms, sugar mills etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This ruling party PMLN cannot deliver.......... PMLN is making same mistake again and again...... I can see army takeover very near......... I can see thousands of people on road very soon for their rights..... I can see dharna's very near..... Now, Nation is very deprived from their policies... Increase of petrol prices, Gas bills, Tax on milk, etc PMLN is snatching everything from poor peoples.. They are only busy to increase their business of dairy farms, sugar mills etc....



The situation you depicted, it was way worse than in 09,10,11,12 under PPP. Army didn't took over then despite PPP taking panga with Army and judiciary both. So let's just tone down dooms day scenario and pray democracy works, if not than opposition works, if not than Judicial activism works

Atleast give ruling party a year before making any judgements about them. Keep an open mind at this stage, don't expect anything from anyone until you see it actually happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

mafiya said:


> The situation you depicted, it was way worse than in 09,10,11,12 under PPP. Army didn't took over then despite PPP taking panga with Army and judiciary both. So let's just tone down dooms day scenario and pray democracy works, if not than opposition works, if not than Judicial activism works
> 
> Atleast give ruling party a year before making any judgements about them. Keep an open mind at this stage, don't expect anything from anyone until you see it actually happening



PPPP is still better than PMLN, at-least they were giving jobs. Employees always feel safe under PPPP government. Yes corruption and mismanagement is other issue.... At-least we can't see U-turn in PPPP.... As we see PMLN today. I.e their stance on MQM changes every time.
There are more corrupt people in PMLN, they doesn't give tenders, they are giving projects to their relative patwaris and getting their share....Target killing is already started in jhelum, Rawalpindi, Faisalabad and Lahore. Again today gunman of Abid Raza ( MNA from Jhelum), killed a citizen. . What to expect from Gang/militant groups of PMLN...... Situation in Punjab is becoming worst every day..... .... crime is on peak...
...


----------



## SBD-3

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This ruling party PMLN cannot deliver.......... PMLN is making same mistake again and again...... I can see army takeover very near......... I can see thousands of people on road very soon for their rights..... I can see dharna's very near..... Now, Nation is very deprived from their policies... Increase of petrol prices, Gas bills, Tax on milk, etc PMLN is snatching everything from poor peoples.. They are only busy to increase their business of dairy farms, sugar mills etc....


That same old blah blah blah.....People didn't vote for them for nothing. The petrol prices are dependent upon international market prices.The oil is now trading now at around 105$ so the oil prices have an upward bias. Tax on milk, well the packaged milk only accounts for 3% of total milk supply and the unpackaged milk sector remains un-taxed. The majority of the poor buys unpackaged milk rather than packaged milk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> That same old blah blah blah.....People didn't vote for them for nothing. The petrol prices are dependent upon international market prices.The oil is now trading now at around 105$ so the oil prices have an upward bias. Tax on milk, well the packaged milk only accounts for 3% of total milk supply and the unpackaged milk sector remains un-taxed. The majority of the poor buys unpackaged milk rather than packaged milk.



ab yeah na kehna HAAJ pe b ish leya tax lagya ha kiun k qareeb loog tax nhie detay ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Mega corruption in import of Energy Savers.. 
 @Leader @nuclearpak @cb4 @Fracker @xyxmt @Awesome @mafiya @balixd @RAMPAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Mega corruption in import of Energy Savers..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @cb4 @Fracker @xyxmt @Awesome @mafiya @balixd @RAMPAGE



suo motu wali sarkar kahan mar gayeeeeee !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> suo motu wali sarkar kahan mar gayeeeeee !!



bus sher ay gaya ha ...


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198568570309190


----------



## xyxmt

Jazzbot said:


> Mega corruption in import of Energy Savers..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @cb4 @Fracker @xyxmt @Awesome @mafiya @balixd @RAMPAGE



Awsome PMLN you make me proud, rip off this nation to bare underwear these uneducated, low class and ungrateful people need to taught a lesson. Take last piece of bread from this beghairat awam (as Hassan Nisar would put) "in ko itna maro ke in ke aney waly naslain bhi yaad rakhain", or in my own very polite words "In ke maro daba ke"

by the way talking about uneducated, low class and ungrateful awam...wasnt this in the previous PPP govt .... now read all my adjectives again, do they fit you?



love you PMLN


----------



## Devil Soul

http://e.jang.com.pk/07-30-2013/lahore/page1.asp#;


----------



## Amaa'n

Mamnoon hussain ko tou dekh ke lagta hai zardari hi acha tha, kam se kam he was the king himself unlike mamnoon g, whose a joker in somebody's hand


----------



## saiyan0321

well mamnoon hussain is just a statue where as every decision will be ofcourse made by PM and the people also dont care about the president as they are also well aware of this fact. its quite funny, last democratic party saw the strength of president and in this democratic party we will see the strength of the PM.


----------



## SBD-3

saiyan0321 said:


> well mamnoon hussain is just a statue *where as every decision will be ofcourse made by PM* and the people also dont care about the president as they are also well aware of this fact. its quite funny, last democratic party saw the strength of president and in this democratic party we will see the strength of the PM.


Constitutionally PM is the chief executive of the country and President is bound to act upon the advice of the Prime minister.


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-brother-contest-pmln-ticket.html#post4583423


----------



## darkinsky

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzbot

Latest news, Breaking News | Daily Jang


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



bhie yeah afia wali kabar k tarah jhooti tu nhie niklay gi ..pata chalay woh joshe kitabaat mei bolay ja rahay hain aur ap becharey office mei beth k unh k leya post keya ja rahay hain


----------



## Jzaib

This is the character of nawaz sharif ..he delayed his umraah for a US congress men .. bhie umraah b ja k america mei kar atay
Nawaz Sharif Delayed his UMRAH for me :- Jhon Kerry


----------



## Leader

Drones will continue......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-chief-fbr-lahore-high-court.html#post4592129


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

han pura khandan hi giya hoga salam karnay apnay abbu ko !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Saleem

Leader said:


> han pura khandan hi giya hoga salam karnay apnay abbu ko !!



who is he?


----------



## darkinsky

*Noora-logy
*
_dont use your flags infront of your masters_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Another gem by Nawaz Sharif.

'The defence budget of India and Pakistan can be reduced just like US and Russia did'.


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> *Noora-logy
> *
> _dont use your flags infront of your masters_


He is on a private visit Chay, Its not the official visit....Common sense!


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> He is on a private visit Chay, Its not the official visit....Common sense!



Hahahaha @Leader ab bolo bhai tumhare arif alvi tu kehta tha NA250 situation faaaar better


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


>



So what is Ishaq daar doing with Nawaz sharif, if it's a personal visit?


----------



## arushbhai

MODS, The purpose of Political desk is to share the on going projects and planning of government. I think trolls should not be allowed to troll on such threads as they are made strictly to appreciate govts work. I would request you to ban trolls in both PMLN and PTI political desks. Trolls can troll somewhere else.



mafiya said:


> So what is Ishaq daar doing with Nawaz sharif, if it's a personal visit?



Ishaq dar is part of nawaz sharifs family meri jaan. Ab chup ho jao or burnol lagao.


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> So what is Ishaq daar doing with Nawaz sharif, if it's a personal visit?


Lines 5-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Saleem said:


> who is he?



nawaz's pyscho son.



mafiya said:


> So what is Ishaq daar doing with Nawaz sharif, if it's a personal visit?



ishaq dar choro, 53 log suna hai gaye hain sath... ma kasam tum kyon tanqeed kartay ho, Saudi King nay khud paisay day ker bulwaya hai, or royal protocol bhi diya hai private visit per !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

shameful

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...tion-appoint-ramdays-son-agp.html#post4602323

Anti terrorist policy bana nahi saktay, lakin yeh haram khor apnay bando ko nawaznay kay liye jo marzi constitution ki asi ki tasi ker dain gaye.... besharam !


----------



## darkinsky

there is some serious lack of will from these so called champions of democracies to think ahead and start implementing the democracy in real terms, start making things transparent, stop nepotism, biased bureaucratic system, and empower the common people through local body system

when will they start changing things, the change they talked about when will they bring change to the system?

name me one organisation and institution formed by them which is a good example for good governance where corruption doesnt happen?

when will they start serving people instead of serving themselves?

when will they gather their political will to help the common pakistani

when will they be blessed with foresightedness?

do you still blame the army taking over this pathetic fake democracy when they fail to deliver to the people?

why sign the charters of democracy when you are not democratic yourself? why correct others when its you who first needs to be corrected?

can you keep fooling people by making one metro bus and roads if you dont even want to over haul the democrativ process compatable for the common people?

for 66 days what has this federal government achieved, lacking of willingness is very evident

please dont come again and start saying that they didnt had the chance and dictators snatched their rights to govern

if you cant show punlic the change you talked about infact drummed about then we dont care if some danda guy takes over the country

it is only yourself to be blamed because you were too incompetent to show good governance and kept fooling people with pity things like few roads and metro bus

where is the change? where is roshan pakistan? where is service to the people? why have you gone quiet after making tall claims and promises?

Pakistan people have seen everything from past five years of democracy to the present one

nothing's gonna change and those who still believe are living in fool's paradise

i warn these power hungry greedy selfish people in the government who only made common people fool with fake slogans of change and in reality only wanted to grab the power and resources of our country to get your acts together and start behaving maturely and make those promises real other wise you will suffer the same fate very soon

Pakistani public is very dissatisfied and angry

we cant let them have another five years of bad governance and greeiness after suffer past five years

enough is enough


----------



## Bratva

^ Motorway Police. Professional and polite behaviour. Would not spare any influential person and don't take bribes.


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> ^ Motorway Police. Professional and polite behaviour. Would not spare any influential person and don't take bribes.



i thought childish people like you would bring motorway police and motorway

pathetic very sad stuff

those who cant thing except such pity things god have pity on them


----------



## Bratva

And just keep political differences aside, what change could come in 66 days realistically speaking? No policy making has been done so far, so how you expect change when there is no policy to enforce and current policies are totally flawed??

No terrorism policy has been defined both at federal and provincial level? WTF everyone is doing? If you want talks, than make a policy, if not then make a policy to let army do ops in FATA? why keeping mum?



darkinsky said:


> i thought childish people like you would bring motorway police and motorway
> 
> pathetic very sad stuff
> 
> those who cant thing except such pity things god have pity on them



Before going bonkers and show us the education you getting from your childhood, at least have some shame and try to read your own BS that you wrote. If you want to hear answer of your own liking, then after asking question next, don't forget to write "PS, Meri marzi ka jawab dayna"



> name me one organisation and institution formed by them which is a good example for good governance where corruption doesnt happen?


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> And just keep political differences aside, everyone, and think hard, what change you want in 66 days? No policy making has been done so far, so how you expect change when there is no policy to enforce and current policies are totally flawed??
> 
> No terrorism policy has been defined both at dederal and provincial level? WTF everyone is doing? If you want talks, than make a policy, if not then make a policy to let army do ops in FATA? why keeping mum?



abe merey bhai who designs such policies in the parliament does right? PM and his cabenet does it right? parliamentarians do right? they have debates in the assemblies right? they are the police makers right?

lets even forget the policies and talk about the motivation and willingness to design the new security policies, lets talk about how much they are even willing to talk about security first rest of the things later and talk about priorities, the pace of designing such policy shows that they are not prioriticing this stuff and our PMLN guys have already said that they cant bring down drones

oo bhai lets forget bringing down drones, how about securing the sovereignty of our borders first?


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> abe merey bhai who designs such policies in the parliament does right? PM and his cabenet does it right? parliamentarians do right? they have debates in the assemblies right? they are the police makers right?
> 
> lets even forget the policies and talk about the motivation and willingness to design the new security policies, lets talk about how much they are even willing to talk about security first rest of the things later and talk about priorities




Political will and motivation comes if everyone thinks about nation instead of caring about their political alliances only


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Before going bonkers and show us the education you getting from your childhood, at least have some shame and try to read your own BS that you wrote. If you want to hear answer of your own liking, then after asking question next, don't forget to write "PS, Meri marzi ka jawab dayna"



motorway police is serving how many pakistanis out of an entire country daily retarded guy? does motorway even exist as the common travel infrastructure of our country?

motorway police, why not the entire traffic policing system which goes beyong patrolling the very few motorways?

its like talking about one good police station out of many others



mafiya said:


> Political will and motivation comes if everyone thinks about nation instead of caring about their political alliances only



PMLN has got the vast majority that every ministry is owned by them, there is no excuse for not gearing up and implement the real democracy


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> motorway police is serving how many pakistanis out of an entire country daily retarded guy? does motorway even exist as the common travel infrastructure of our country?
> 
> motorway police, why not the entire traffic policing system which goes beyong patrolling the very few motorways?
> 
> its like talking about one good police station out of many others



Abay Jahil insaan, Is Motorway not an organization? Look at your question first, Khud ko pata nahi poocha kia hai aur ab examples kaddu ki day raha hai


----------



## SQ8

Pakistan government is from people who came from the people collectively known as Pakistanis. After all we needed to open a new thread to express common grievances means we are prone to playing a victim mentality or complaining and whining. 
This forum is a brilliant display that most of us do not think ahead at all. Hence, we are expecting too much from the Pakistani gornamint officials to think ahead. 

Thread merged with existing gornamint of Pakistan performance threads.


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> Abay Jahil insaan, Is Motorway not an organization? Look at your question first, Khud ko pata nahi poocha kia hai aur ab examples kaddu ki day raha hai



abe jaahil admi motorway police is one element of law enforcement

samajh to lya ker, har baat ki PhD thesis dun kya?

log aik baat se hazaar baatain samajh jaate hen aur tu to wahen ka wahen he bas


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> abe jaahil admi motorway police is one element of law enforcement
> 
> samajh to lya ker, har baat ki PhD thesis dun kya?
> 
> log aik baat se hazaar baatain samajh jaate hen aur tu to wahen ka wahen he bas




My Love, why so angry 

Aesi baat hi kio kartay ho jis kai do maatlab nikalty ho and then expect we give answers according to your expectations. Stop this childish mentality of yours and grow up


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> Pakistan government is from people who came from the people collectively known as Pakistanis. After all we needed to open a new thread to express common grievances means we are prone to playing a victim mentality or complaining and whining.
> This forum is a brilliant display that most of us do not think ahead at all. Hence, we are expecting too much from the Pakistani gornamint officials to think ahead.
> 
> Thread merged with existing gornamint of Pakistan performance threads.



and wht choices do pakistanis have? i was not specifically talking about PMLN here and you took me wrong, i was talking about past PPP era, PTI in KPK, PPP in sindh and the federal and no government has brought change these so called democratic forces brought no change


----------



## runa moosani

Why we always blame government?sorry to say but actually our people are corrupt,we don't wanna change ourselves.


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> My Love, why so angry
> 
> Aesi baat hi kio kartay ho jis kai do maatlab nikalty ho and then expect we give answers according to your expectations. Stop this childish mentality of yours and grow up



i think you should grow up and think about something worty of thinking, motorway police is by no means even worthy of discussing some accomplishment like NADRA, NAB in mush time etc

only 1% of pakistanis may have got benefitted from motorway police which is one tiny element of law enforcement like SLPC, levies, FC, rangers and not an organisation



runa moosani said:


> Why we always blame government?sorry to say but actually our people are corrupt,we don't wanna change ourselves.



people want to change themselves and thats why they came to qadri's jalsa in numbers but these feudal class has made hostage to entire nation you should have seen the drama they played that time to undermine the change


----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


> motorway police is serving how many pakistanis out of an entire country daily retarded guy? does motorway even exist as the common travel infrastructure of our country?
> 
> motorway police, why not the entire traffic policing system which goes beyong patrolling the very few motorways?
> 
> its like talking about one good police station out of many others
> 
> 
> 
> *PMLN has got the vast majority that every ministry is owned by them, there is no excuse for not gearing up and implement the real democracy*




They need blessings of saudia and america to implement, since they have met them both. So we will see implementation soon


----------



## runa moosani

darkinsky said:


> i think you should grow up and think about something worty of thinking, motorway police is by no means even worthy of discussing some accomplishment like NADRA, NAB in mush time etc
> 
> only 1% of pakistanis may have got benefitted from motorway police which is one tiny element of law enforcement like SLPC, levies, FC, rangers and not an organisation
> 
> 
> 
> people want to change themselves and thats why they came to qadri's jalsa in numbers but these feudal class has made hostage to entire nation you should have seen the drama they played that time to undermine the change



They came to Qadri jalsa for ten thousan rupee.,people want good govt. facilities but don't wanna pay tax,until we won't change ourself nothing will be changed.


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> They need blessings of saudia and america to implement, since they have met them both. So we will see implementation soon



you are wrong, when mush came he made drastic changes, we dont see even a political will to implement changes, if it had been we would have seen them talking about those changes

the latest news in the PMLN punjab assembly local body draft which clerly shows that that its a farce and it doesnt reallt distribute the powers to the local people, CM will still have all the powers politically, and even though it will loook like the constitution clause getting implemented because of judiciary but it will only be as a decorative piece and nothing practical at all

same is the situation in Sindh where PPP is not willing to implement such a system and want all power in their firm grasp just like before or colonial times

so it means it will be to fool people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## runa moosani

mafiya said:


> They need blessings of saudia and america to implement, since they have met them both. So we will see implementation soon



But kpk govt.don't need blessings of america and saudia so they can implement easily.


----------



## darkinsky

runa moosani said:


> They came to Qadri jalsa for ten thousan rupee.,people want good govt. facilities but don't wanna pay tax,until we won't change ourself nothing will be changed.



who wants to pay tax even in foreig countries?, its the government who ensures that taxes are collected efficiently and utilised efficiently also, if your taxes arnt helping you in any way and the way paying your taxes inundated entire karachi city which exposed very poor governance and municipal system then you become more unwilling to pay taxes

instead of making tax collection efficient and making FBR a more competent organisation, the ganjas just overburdened people will more taxes just because OMF demanded it


----------



## SQ8

darkinsky said:


> and wht choices do pakistanis have? i was not specifically talking about PMLN here and you took me wrong, i was talking about past PPP era, PTI in KPK, PPP in sindh and the federal and no government has brought change these so called democratic forces brought no change



And what? Havent we had discussions upon discussions on failed systems and parties and problems?
You know what I conclude.. WE LOVE this system. We love it because it fuels our needs for pointless debate and crap talking. 
Our temperament as a nation is that of spoilt brats who only go crazy if they have to prove something. 

We need demons because we cant accept our own singular faults.. hammering democracy has little usefulness since our military adventures have been even worse off. But unfortunately our mind thinks like a ball bouncing between a rock and a hardplace.. running to one or the other and stuck in that loop. 
Get out of that loop.. get out of looking for miracles and fake prophets of tabdeeli or otherwise.
Each of us has the ability to dicern the system we want for ourselves, how we like our society to be in all fairness. If one person is happy with a bunch of thugs who are running a system at least then they are happy.. let them have it. If a majority is happy with feudal industrialists running their lives on neoptism then let them have it. Let them take those choices and live with it, let them evolve on those choices without coming up with Tahir-ul-Qadri type rip van winkle moments where it seems you suddenly had an epiphany about the political system of Pakistan even though you have repeated the same statements from the past one year... 

DID you anything about it? Write a letter to a news paper? Burn a tyre? NO.. You did not. So what is with the whole "nothing works for us" , "We need a change".. etc.. 

What change? What system? Do you have a clear cut directional plan? a 1,2,3 ,4,5,6,7, etc steps? Detailed to tackle the ENTIRE demographic of Pakistan with its many nations, many problems and all that? 
NO.

Did you in your tirade against these parties include the MQM whose leader has millions if not billions stashed away in cash? Cash whose very origin is VERY suspect? NO

Tu Phir kyun chilla raha hai bhai? (Why the ruckus).
What is the difference between you , the PTI wallas, the Nooras, the Jiyalas, the Mushis, The Faujians?? 
At the end all you guys are doing is sitting in the bloody fish market trying to out-scream "one miracle fish" while all these miracle fish are collectively screwed you over. At the end the status is nothing.. just the stench of a rotting fish market which is under the threat of closure.
It took Iqbal twenty years from the beginning of his philosophical journey to the inception of the idea of a separate Muslim state. Within that time he thought about it, deeply, *quietly*.. with multiple alternatives..and then proposed it.

Take that time out to really answer all the questions you have put forward.. instead of just repeating them again and again and again. Because otherwise you are exactly in the same situation as this man @ 0:37


----------



## runa moosani

darkinsky said:


> who wants to pay tax even in foreig countries?, its the government who ensures that taxes are collected efficiently and utilised efficiently also, if your taxes arnt helping you in any way and the way paying your taxes inundated entire karachi city which exposed very poor governance and municipal system then you become more unwilling to pay taxes
> 
> instead of making tax collection efficient and making FBR a more competent organisation, the ganjas just overburdened people will more taxes just because OMF demanded it



Wait for 2 or 3 years,pakistan's situation is worst it can't be changed in only few months,it is easy to critisize mister but hard to do anything,everything is not easy like commeting.


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> And what? Havent we had discussions upon discussions on failed systems and parties and problems?
> You know what I conclude.. WE LOVE this system. We love it because it fuels our needs for pointless debate and crap talking.
> Our temperament as a nation is that of spoilt brats who only go crazy if they have to prove something.
> 
> We need demons because we cant accept our own singular faults.. hammering democracy has little usefulness since our military adventures have been even worse off. But unfortunately our mind thinks like a ball bouncing between a rock and a hardplace.. running to one or the other and stuck in that loop.
> Get out of that loop.. get out of looking for miracles and fake prophets of tabdeeli or otherwise.
> Each of us has the ability to dicern the system we want for ourselves, how we like our society to be in all fairness. If one person is happy with a bunch of thugs who are running a system at least then they are happy.. let them have it. If a majority is happy with feudal industrialists running their lives on neoptism then let them have it. Let them take those choices and live with it, let them evolve on those choices without coming up with Tahir-ul-Qadri type rip van winkle moments where it seems you suddenly had an epiphany about the political system of Pakistan even though you have repeated the same statements from the past one year...
> 
> DID you anything about it? Write a letter to a news paper? Burn a tyre? NO.. You did not. So what is with the whole "nothing works for us" , "We need a change".. etc..
> 
> What change? What system? Do you have a clear cut directional plan? a 1,2,3 ,4,5,6,7, etc steps? Detailed to tackle the ENTIRE demographic of Pakistan with its many nations, many problems and all that?
> NO.
> 
> Did you in your tirade against these parties include the MQM whose leader has millions if not billions stashed away in cash? Cash whose very origin is VERY suspect? NO
> 
> Tu Phir kyun chilla raha hai bhai? (Why the ruckus).
> What is the difference between you , the PTI wallas, the Nooras, the Jiyalas, the Mushis, The Faujians??
> At the end all you guys are doing is sitting in the bloody fish market trying to out-scream "one miracle fish" while all these miracle fish are collectively screwed you over. At the end the status is nothing.. just the stench of a rotting fish market which is under the threat of closure.
> It took Iqbal twenty years from the beginning of his philosophical journey to the inception of the idea of a separate Muslim state. Within that time he thought about it, deeply, *quietly*.. with multiple alternatives..and then proposed it.
> 
> Take that time out to really answer all the questions you have put forward.. instead of just repeating them again and again and again. Because otherwise you are exactly in the same situation as this man @ 0:37



rukus, etc has alse being made in Egypt and its not working for Egypt infact worse

revolution in iran is also not working for iranians

we in pakistan at least have democracy but it should have been functioning democrcy some how we are stuck in the middle of no where

some how turkey was able to bring people like erdogan, but only erdogan doesnt change the setup and bring honest leadershipo to the grass roots level, its the complete package, the complete political system

PTI failed to tranform from good leadership into complete system

MQM has been sidelined

i think only MQM if it is made to rule the country can bring some change but MQM is very limited party and a controversial one

the only change that can come is through new political system while keeping democracy

but its not possible in few years, and we dont have much time and we cant suffer for next five years again



runa moosani said:


> Wait for 2 or 3 years,pakistan's situation is worst it can't be changed in only few months,it is easy to critisize mister but hard to do anything,everything is not easy like commeting.



its not even easy to comment, because when you are speaking the truth and you have the foresightedness then it takes deep thinking and you can believe me we cant go for two three years like this, and thats why im complaining and not whinging

you can believe me hardly in one year people seeing the same old rusted system and no change in sight, they will no long be able to hold their emotions

because people are fed up and last govt is making them more fed up with this new one


----------



## Leader

Nawaz Sharif arranges iftar party in Masjid Nabvi

It was attended by a large number of Pakistani Community. Special prayers were offered for the security development and prosperity of the country.
*Federal Ministers Ahsan Iqbal Ishaq Dar and MNA Chaudhary Shahbaz also attended the iftar party.*

puri family hi wahan mojain ker rahi hai, yahan awam pani mien doobi pari hai... wah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

i think its best for pakistan if the two parties MQM and PTI replace the right wing and left wing of PPP and PMLN because these two parties are corrupt to the core

MQM will need to become a party for wider goals and eliminate their internal problems and controversies

similarly PTI will need to come at the front as a more organised mature system and following who doesnt harbour lotas and feudals and people with dual standards

but i think that these two parties if they improve themselves can be the future of pakistani politics
because only these parties has some material in them

i dont see any future with PMLN and PPP


----------



## runa moosani

darkinsky said:


> rukus, etc has alse being made in Egypt and its not working for Egypt infact worse
> 
> revolution in iran is also not working for iranians
> 
> we in pakistan at least have democracy but it should have been functioning democrcy some how we are stuck in the middle of no where
> 
> some how turkey was able to bring people like erdogan, but only erdogan doesnt change the setup and bring honest leadershipo to the grass roots level, its the complete package, the complete political system
> 
> PTI failed to tranform from good leadership into complete system
> 
> MQM has been sidelined
> 
> i think only MQM if it is made to rule the country can bring some change but MQM is very limited party and a controversial one
> 
> the only change that can come is through new political system while keeping democracy
> 
> but its not possible in few years, and we dont have much time and we cant suffer for next five years again
> 
> 
> 
> its not even easy to comment, because when you are speaking the truth and you have the foresightedness then it takes deep thinking and you can believe me we cant go for two three years like this, and thats why im complaining and not whinging
> 
> you can believe me hardly in one year people seeing the same old rusted system and no change in sight, they will no long be able to hold their emotions
> 
> because people are fed up and last govt is making them more fed up with this new one



Than what is the solution,who can run country in a good way,that was the people who elected them. everyone has become selfish no one is caring for others except few ones.


----------



## darkinsky

runa moosani said:


> Than what is the solution,who can run country in a good way,that was the people who elected them. everyone has become selfish no one is caring for others except few ones.



only patch up work before the true system in place will be another martial law

if their incompetence will remain same i can tell you their is one future martial law(because the army intervention needs reasons and people like zardari and ganja is providing every reason to them) waiting around the corner, it was only kyani who wanted to support democracy but the coming army chief, you may never know about him and if he decides to impose another martial law

the establishment will create their new toys to play with and completely annihilate PPP and PMLN because they both have gone out of their hands


----------



## Leader

shamefully enough no functional Balochistan cabinet yet !!


----------



## runa moosani

There will be no martial law and i am sure about this.

and this time it will be no conflict between army and nawaz sharif.just wait for few years you will see yourself.



Leader said:


> shamefully enough no functional Balochistan cabinet yet !!



Why you ptians always critisize others,are you blind can't see situation of kpk?



Leader said:


> Nawaz Sharif arranges iftar party in Masjid Nabvi
> 
> It was attended by a large number of Pakistani Community. Special prayers were offered for the security&#8218; development and prosperity of the country.
> *Federal Ministers Ahsan Iqbal&#8218; Ishaq Dar and MNA Chaudhary Shahbaz also attended the iftar party.*
> 
> puri family hi wahan mojain ker rahi hai, yahan awam pani mien doobi pari hai... wah !



what about IK's moujan with charles and bingle in london:


----------



## Edevelop

Some development news



> *Govt to develop Rs 3 billion industrial city*
> 
> LAHORE: The Punjab government plans to develop a new industrial city at a cost of Rs 3 billion along motorway during current fiscal year 2013-14. However, a site is yet to be identified,
> 
> Official sources told APP on Friday that the government was attaching high priority to strengthening the industrial base and installation of new industrial units was imperative.
> 
> Though it is an uphill task as the government can not alone set up industries in good numbers, therefore, it has decided to establish an industrial city under public-private partnership. It also intends to offer lucrative incentives to private entrepreneurs.
> 
> Revealing details of the proposed industrial city, Provincial Minister for Industries Choudhry Mohammed Shafiq said the industrial city was the need of the hour to spur industrial activities in the province. He said special steps are also being taken to establish a business friendly environment. He said, owing to bomb attacks, confidence of local investors has been shaken and they are reluctant to invest here.
> 
> Therefore, he said, to restore their confidence special focus is being paid on improving law and order in the province. He maintained that the country&#8217;s prosperity was directly linked to huge industries. &#8220;No considerable number of industries were set up during the past couple of years but with the new government&#8217;s comprehensive industries plan, maximum industries are being established both in public and private sectors,&#8221; he added. He said new industries would create job opportunities and accommodate hundreds of thousands of unemployed people. app
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan






> *Two waste water treatment plants on Ravi approved*
> 
> The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) and Water and Sanitation Agency (WASA) will conduct a feasibility study for the construction of waste water treatment plants at two sites on the RaviRiver. According to sources in WASA and LDA, the Punjab government has proposed that these projects be started as soon as possible, pending the feasibility study. The estimated budget for the construction of the Waste Water Treatment Plant at Northern site at Mahmood Booti/ Salamat Pura in Lahore is Rs 261 million. Additionally, an amount of Rs 225 million would be needed to construct the Waste Water Treatment Plant at the Babu Sabu site. Hence the need for the LDA to conduct the study and determine whether this project is indeed feasible in light of the extravagant budget it requires. The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) also expressed interested in financing the project through a low-interest loan
> 
> Two waste water treatment plants on Ravi approved | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia






> *Punjab signs deal with ZTE for cooperation in energy sector *
> 
> LAHORE - An agreement was signed between Punjab government and prominent Chinese company in energy sector ZTE for cooperation in setting solar power plant, on Sunday, says a press release
> Chief Minister Punjab Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif, Secretary Energy, President of Chinese company Yu Yong and other officials were present on the occasion.
> Secretary Energy and Vice President of ZTE signed the document. Under the agreement, the Chinese company will set up a 500 megawatt solar power plant. Initially, the Chinese company will establish a 300 megawatt solar power plant which will later be extended to 500 megawatt capacity. ZTE will set up solar power plant in Quaid-i-Azam Solar Park Cholistan and the project will be completed within a year. Punjab government will extend all out assistant and facilities to the Chinese company for this purpose.
> Addressing the ceremony, Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif said that Pakistan Muslim League-N government is taking speedy measures for resolving energy crisis and agreements are being reached with several Chinese companies for launching power generation projects while steps would be taken expeditiously for their implementation.
> He said that the arrival of Chinese companies and investors to Pakistan after the visit of Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif to China is a good omen and investment by Chinese companies and investors in energy sector augurs well. Shahbaz Sharif said that China is a trusted friend of Pakistan and has supported Pakistan in every hour of need. He said that the cooperation of China in energy sector is a glorious example of Pak-China friendship. The Chief Minister said that five memorandums of understanding were signed with Chinese company.
> He said that agreements show that Pak-China friendship is higher than Himayalas, deeper than seas and sweeter than honey. He said that former rulers displayed criminal negligence by disregarding energy sector and therefore the nation is plunged in darkness today while agriculture, industrial and economic sectors are facing negative effects. He said that PML-N government made solution of energy crisis its top priority and steps are being taken on war footing for resolving this issue. He said that electricity is essential for investment in the country. He said that PML-N government will fulfill its promise made to the nation of resolving energy crisis. President ZTE, Yu Yong said that all out cooperation will be extended to Pakistan in energy sector and rapid progress will be made towards implementation of the agreement. Later, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif hosted a dinner in honour of the members of ZTE delegation.
> Meanwhile, Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has said that energy crisis has left a negative impact on economic and trade activities and the government is taking measures on war footing from the very first day for resolving this problem. He said that electricity is essential for foreign investment and prosperity of the country. He said that Punjab government has evolved a comprehensive roadmap for the speedy implementation of power generation projects and rapid progress is being made in this direction. He said that foundation stone of Quaid-i-Azam Solar Park to be set up over an area of 7500 acre in Cholistan will soon be laid which will not only bring about a revolution in solar energy sector but all out facilities will also be available to foreign investors.
> 
> http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...eal-with-zte-for-cooperation-in-energy-sector







> *Plan to seek massive investment in development of Islamabad*
> 
> Islamabad&#8212;After failing to develop Islamabad as metropolitan city on international standards, the new government has initiated steps to attract huge investment from within and abroad to complete its mega projects including housing units, water supply systems and infrastructure development.
> 
> New chairman of civic body Nadeem Hassan Arif, taking direct instructions from Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has taken up the challenge of building the tattered city on Dubai model.
> 
> With rampant corruption sneaking into every layer of CDA administration, the new Chairman has initiated drastic steps to rid the civic body of corruption and restructuring it on modern lines to take up the task. The fund-starved body is bogged down to complete its mega projects with no hope of generating enough funds from the existing system. Development of seven sectors, Kashmir and Margallah Roads, mega water supply schemes, upgrading sewerage and water distribution systems and entertainment parks and points are in shambles due to want of necessary funds.
> 
> On assuming the charge, the Chairman has moved a summary to the Cabinet for making amendments in CDA 1960 ordinance to pave the way for inflow of massive investment from private sector in Islamabad.
> 
> A CDA source said the new investment is not only expected from within the country but several foreign companies from China, Turkey and Middle East have also shown interest in building infrastructure and mass-transit system. The seven stalled sectors, new sectors, constructing housing units, fly-overs, underpasses, avenues water supply schemes and construction of high rise buildings will be taken up in joint ventures now.
> 
> A long commercial corridor from Faizabad to Rawat will also be developed under the new rules of game. The amendments in CDA Ordinance will pave the way for all these activities, a CDA source said. Islamabad is the only Capital city of the world which could not flourish despite its beautiful landscape. Only 26 sectors were developed in fifty years instead of 56. There is shortfall of over fifty thousand housing units. It has been facing ever increasing scarcity of water for the last forty years.
> 
> The situation further deteriorated when the city swelled to unplanned manner outside the sectoral areas with land mafia exploiting lower and middle classes of this city. There is mushroom growth in Bani-Gala, Barakahu and Chak Shahzad areas. Right from I-9 to 1-16 sectors, G-12 and further, the same story is repeated.
> The national capital has transformed into shanties, ghettos and slums, an old citizen of this city told this scribe.
> With the new arrangement, the city is expected to get massive investment from private sector, a CDA source told this scribe.
> 
> Plan to seek massive investment in development of Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Sarwar takes oath as 35th Punjab governor *







Muhammad Sarwar was sworn in as 35th Governor of Punjab during a solemn ceremony on Monday at Darbar Hall of the Governor&#8217;s House.
Chief Justice Lahore High Court (LHC) Umar Ata Bandial administered oath to the Punjab Governor Muhammad Sarwar. The oath taking ceremony was attended by Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif, Speaker Punjab Assembly Rana Muhammad Iqbal Khan, Provincial Law Minister Rana Sanaullah Khan, Provincial Education Minister Rana Mashood Ahmed Khan,PML-N leaders including Senator Mushahidullah Khan, Punjab Chief Secretary Javed Aslam,judges of the LHC, lawyers, representatives of the armed forces and civil bureaucracy, journalists, and members of the civil society.
US Consul General in Lahore Nina Maria Fite, a large number of foreigners and family members of the Punjab Governor including Anas Sarwar, Member of the British Parliament (MP), attended the ceremony.

Sarwar takes oath as 35th Punjab governor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*PM sacks TDAP chief over corruption*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has approved initiation of disciplinary proceedings against the employees of the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP), including its chief executive, Abid Javed Akbar, over misappropriation of Rs 1.27 billion and referred the case to the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA). The prime minister has also approved cancellation of contract of Abid Javed Akbar and approved referral of the case to FIA for initiation of criminal proceedings against the officials involved in misappropriation and loss to the national exchequer. The premier asked for initiation of disciplinary proceedings against all officers responsible, including TDAP former secretary Abdul Kabir Qazi and Director General Facilitation Abdul Karim Daud Pota. Prime Minister Nawaz has also directed a special audit of TDAP accounts of the last two years.app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Jango

The road leading to the house of Mamnoon Hussain has been blocked by containers.

And BTW, Mr CDA chairman, please get the Kashmir Highway completed first, then make big promises.


----------



## Edevelop

Crackdowns !



> *412 power pilferers arrested, more to follow*
> 
> A special task force to curb gas and electricity theft arrested 412 pilferers including 378 from Lahore Electric Supply Company Limited (LESCO) and 34 from Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL) after detecting a number of electricity and gas theft situations at commercial, industrial and domestic levels.
> Approximately 193 electricity and 30 gas thieves still remained at large after FIR&#8217;s were lodged against them.
> This was stated in a briefing to Lahore Division Commissioner Imdad Ullah Bosal during a meeting at his office Monday.
> LESCO Chief Executive Officer Muhammad Arshad, SNGPL Chief Engineer M Arshad, Operations DIG Rai Tahir, City SP Jahanzed Khan, Lahore DCO Naseem Sadiq, Sheikhupura DCO Ali Jan Khan, Kasur DCO Syed Javed Iqbal and Law Affair Prosecution Department&#8217;s Muhammad Mumtaz also attended the meeting.
> Bosal said that gas and electricity pilferers would be brought to book at every cost because they were not only damaging the LESCO and SNGPL, but the whole nation. He said that the prosecution department must not leave any stone unturned in pursuing cases against these thieves.
> 
> 412 power pilferers arrested, more to follow | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia





> *LDA steps up drive against illegal constructions*
> 
> The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) Town Planning Wing (TPW)&#8217;s staff on Monday demolished several illegally constructed structures along the Ferozepur Road in its drive against unauthorised constructions.
> The LDA staff completely demolished an under-construction plaza that was being illegally built in front of the Central Park Housing Scheme. The TPW also foiled bids for the illegal launch of two new housing schemes adjacent to and in front of the Grand Avenue along Ferozepur Road by dismantling the walls of an illegal subdivision, as well as the construction of road near Parwathy stop.
> Six shops that had been illegally constructed opposite the Venus Housing Scheme and at stop number 28 were also razed during the operation. In Township, the basement of plot number 39 on PECO Road and two illegal shops adjacent to PECO road&#8217;s Attock CNG were also demolished.
> Three illegal shops on MA Johar Town&#8217;s E2 block&#8217;s plot number 186 were sealed.
> Moreover, six illegal-under construction properties in Sabzazar Scheme were also demolished by the LDA.
> 
> LDA steps up drive against illegal constructions | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Edevelop

*CM visits flood-hit areas, announces Rs 50m for victims *

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Monday announced Rs 50 million for flood affected people of the district after taking an aerial view of the areas hit by floods.
The chief minister&#8217;s visit came a day after flooding in Kaha Sultan and Chachar hill ******** triggered by rains over the Suleman Mountain Ranges disconnected road access to 20 to 22 villages of Rajanpur district besides inundating crops and rural settlements.
&#8220;The Punjab government will not leave the affected people alone in this hour of trouble,&#8221; the CM pledged while talking to flood hit people, their elected representatives and media persons at a relief camp in Fazalpur.
&#8220;The flooding is a disaster and extending all kind of help and assistance to the communities in trouble is our prime responsibility,&#8221; he added.
He said the provincial government believed in serving the flood hit people without any discrimination.
He ordered the district administration and officials of all departments to participate wholeheartedly in flood relief and rehabilitation activities. The negligent will face stern action, he warned.
He ordered the DG Khan commissioner, the DCO and the Rajanpur DPO to set up relief camps to cover maximum number of affected people. He lauded the army for transporting food packets arranged by the provincial government to the affected families by helicopters to areas which had become inaccessible after damage to link roads.
The chief minister also travelled by road to meet flood hit people near Hajipur. He talked to many affected people who informed the CM about their problems. Shahbaz Sharif sympathized with them and promised all possible assistance.
Earlier, the CM reached Fareed Airbase by a special plane and took an aerial view of the flood hit areas including Hajipur, Bakharpur, Miranpur, Tibbi Lundaan and Lal Garh by a helicopter before he landed at the Fazalpur relief camp where he was received by Acting Speaker Punjab Assembly Sardar Sher Ali Gorchani, MNA Dr Hafeez Ur Rahman Dareshak, MPA Sardar Atif Khan Mazari, commissioner DG Khan Chaudhry Muhammad Amin, DCO Rajanpur Ghazi Amanullah and DPO Rajanpur Ehsan Manzoor.

CM visits flood-hit areas, announces Rs 50m for victims


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> The road leading to the house of Mamnoon Hussain has been blocked by containers.
> 
> And BTW, Mr CDA chairman, please get the Kashmir Highway completed first, then make big promises.



Then I guess you haven't seen the fortification of bilawal house....


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

iftariyan in Saudi arabia






floods in pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

@Leader, nice photos. Now let us hear what you have done for the Flood-effected people of Pakistan? You are pointing fingers at others, you might as well be prepared to give account of yourself.

This is really stupid baiting from you. Someone may write something about IK and PTI and their performance along with pictures. We shall then have a roaring troll fest, would we not?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Chak Bamu said:


> @Leader, nice photos. Now let us hear what you have done for the Flood-effected people of Pakistan? You are pointing fingers at others, you might as well be prepared to give account of yourself.
> 
> This is really stupid baiting from you. Someone may write something about IK and PTI and their performance along with pictures. We shall then have a roaring troll fest, would we not?



dont go emotional, face the facts and make those responsible to act, accountable !

p.s. and yes KPK govt is responsible too if they are not acting up to the mark.


----------



## Tameem

Chak Bamu said:


> @Leader, nice photos. Now let us hear what you have done for the Flood-effected people of Pakistan? You are pointing fingers at others, you might as well be prepared to give account of yourself.
> 
> This is really stupid baiting from you. Someone may write something about IK and PTI and their performance along with pictures. We shall then have a roaring troll fest, would we not?



Problem is not with him, but with an administration that discriminates purposefully..without a hint of shame to their utter defeat on May 11.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Leader said:


> dont go emotional, face the facts and make those responsible to act, accountable !
> 
> p.s. and yes KPK govt is responsible too if they are not acting up to the mark.



No emotionalism on my part. I am not related or committed to PML-N. I just hope they do a better job than they are expected to. Bakwas type fault finding with PML-N by PTI supporters distracts from really important issues. Hence my distaste. 

What made you think I was being emotional?



Tameem said:


> Problem is not with him, but with an administration that discriminates purposefully&#8230;..without a hint of shame to their utter defeat on May 11.



Buddy, I am not PML-N partisan. Every party has got more or less what it deserved. I would have been happier had PTI gotten more seats. So, do not quote my post to lambast PTI. I dislike PTI trolls and that is all you may find common with me.

Merit is more important than partisanship.


----------



## Leader

Chak Bamu said:


> No emotionalism on my part. I am not related or committed to PML-N. I just hope they do a better job than they are expected to. Bakwas type fault finding with PML-N by PTI supporters distracts from really important issues. Hence my distaste.
> 
> What made you think I was being emotional?



probably because you have comprehension issues, and that you probably dont know the basic purpose of using the forum, so you restore to stupidity !


----------



## Chak Bamu

Leader said:


> probably because you have comprehension issues, and that you probably dont know the basic purpose of using the forum, so you restore to stupidity !



So you are saying that forums are for trolling? What sort of sorry excuse is that for displaying immature behavior? I can not comprehend your logic. I admit I do have comprehension issue when it comes to immaturity and stubborn attitude employed in defense of it.


----------



## Leader

Chak Bamu said:


> So you are saying that forums are for trolling? What sort of sorry excuse is that for displaying immature behavior? I can not comprehend your logic. I admit I do have comprehension issue when it comes to immaturity and stubborn attitude employed in defense of it.



why are you trolling then?, you have serious comprehension issues, thats all..


----------



## Chak Bamu

Leader said:


> why are you trolling then?, you have serious comprehension issues, thats all..



Pot, Kettle, Black.


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


>



why are you trolling, these are all fake news against pious Kingo nawaz


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> why are you trolling, these are all fake news against pious Kingo nawaz



What? Was it against his highness King Nawaz? 
It must be a troll then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> What? Was it against his highness King Nawaz?
> It must be a troll then..



yes, yes, all hail to Nawaz Kingo !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Just read @hasnain0099's reply in another thread and have found something interesting in his reply. I have a side question but since it better belong here, so I am asking it here.. 



hasnain0099 said:


> Well had they been sleeping in Punjab for last 5 years, they would not have been different from PPP in the elections. The stark reality of local body system is that while it devolved the power and funding, the performance of government was localized to nazims and naib nazims. *Even today, the PML-Q is only credited for their mega projects like 1122, city wardens and cardio centre *rather than the performance of local nazims during their tenure. Secondly micro development is unsustainable and often has lesser collective utility. While paving of local streets may help a certain locality but paving of a main road (which is not possible under the local system) helps many more. Plus more people enter the chain of funds deployment means more chances of corruption as well. Anyhow, the system suits those areas where communities are highly concentrated (e.g. Karachi,Hyderabad etc) so that the localized spending upon a certain community or area yields more political benefits than where the communities don't exist or are highly scattered



As you have acknowledged these projects as being successful and important. The question I have is, what steps PML-N's govt have done to enhance these projects in past 5 years and to make them more efficient? Could you please tell how many new ambulances, rescue vehicles, fire brigade vehicles and equipment, and other community safety stuff is provided to 1122 in past 5 years? There was only one news back in mid or late 2012 where Shahbaz Sharif announced to raise salaries of 1122 employees. Please tell me when other steps has been taken in past 5 years in Punjab for 1122??

Just for record, we've recently seen just before election (right at the end of PML-N's 5 year term in Punjab) how rescue 1122 fire dept. miserably failed to control fire in LDA tower in Lahore (provincial capital) due to lake of equipment and other problems.. 

 @nuclearpak @Leader @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

@RescueRanger would be better placed to answer this question.


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Just read @hasnain0099's reply in another thread and have found something interesting in his reply. I have a side question but since it better belong here, so I am asking it here..
> 
> 
> 
> As you have acknowledged these projects as being successful and important. The question I have is, what steps PML-N's govt have done to enhance these projects in past 5 years and to make them more efficient? Could you please tell how many new ambulances, rescue vehicles, fire brigade vehicles and equipment, and other community safety stuff is provided to 1122 in past 5 years? There was only one news back in mid or late 2012 where Shahbaz Sharif announced to raise salaries of 1122 employees. Please tell me when other steps has been taken in past 5 years in Punjab for 1122??
> 
> Just for record, we've recently seen just before election (right at the end of PML-N's 5 year term in Punjab) how rescue 1122 fire dept. miserably failed to control fire in LDA tower in Lahore (provincial capital) due to lake of equipment and other problems..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @Leader @mafiya



bro this is the mentality that is keeping our system next to non functional. any educated view is regarded as minority view, not quality view. 

these monkeys tried to undue all the good work of previous govt. just because they want to white wash their names, thats why local bodies system is reversed, plus no delegation of power to local level, all be kept in the hands of few powerful chaudhary, wadera & businessmen cum politicians.

so they will do anything to undue these projects of 1122, and traffic wardens, LG system, just because it reminds us of good times Lahore and punjab saw under musharraf/ pervaiz Elahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Tameem said:


> Problem is not with him, but with an administration that discriminates purposefully..without a hint of shame to their utter defeat on May 11.



it was utter defeat of Pakistan ... 11 may was a black day in history ... now they will become more rich and our nation poorer .. just notice how Pakistan is under more loan after every Ganja tenure and how they have become the 4th richest guy in Pakistan...


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> Just read @hasnain0099's reply in another thread and have found something interesting in his reply. I have a side question but since it better belong here, so I am asking it here..
> 
> 
> 
> As you have acknowledged these projects as being successful and important. The question I have is, what steps PML-N's govt have done to enhance these projects in past 5 years and to make them more efficient? Could you please tell how many new ambulances, rescue vehicles, fire brigade vehicles and equipment, and other community safety stuff is provided to 1122 in past 5 years? There was only one news back in mid or late 2012 where Shahbaz Sharif announced to raise salaries of 1122 employees. Please tell me when other steps has been taken in past 5 years in Punjab for 1122??
> 
> Just for record, we've recently seen just before election (right at the end of PML-N's 5 year term in Punjab) how rescue 1122 fire dept. miserably failed to control fire in LDA tower in Lahore (provincial capital) due to lake of equipment and other problems..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @Leader @mafiya



I think punjab Gov expanded 1122 services across punjab instead of upgrading the force. Quality sacrificed for the quantity


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> I think punjab Gov expanded 1122 services across punjab instead of upgrading the force. Quality sacrificed for the quantity



Even if that's the case, I still would like to know more details about which cities have this service available etc..


----------



## darkinsky

punjab govt expanded it by transfering all old ambulances outside lahore lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> punjab govt expanded it by transfering all old ambulances outside lahore lol



STFU and have some shame. Dozens die everyday in Karachi and you rely on Charity organizations such as Edhi and Chhipa. Even small cities like Sahiwal have 1122 service and function much much better than Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Punjab Issues Orders For The Abolishment Of Patwaree System*

The CM Punjab has issued issued orders to the Land department to finish it&#8217;s computerization project by 2014. This step is essentially meant to cease and abolish the outdated Patwaree system. The chief minister expressed these views in a meeting held on Friday to oversee the pace of the computerization process. The chief minister said this project was very important for the benefit of the people for acquiring property, and transferring deeds and all hands were being used to make the process speedy.

The CM was told that 17,000 villages of 21 districts had been entered. The CM said that poor efficiency and laxity would not be tolerated. He said that more assistant directors through public service commission to facilitate the process. Mr Shabaz Sharif expressed his pleasure on the fact that the old exploitative system of patwarees will be replaced by a fair and modern computerized system which would eliminate land mafia. He also instructed the local government o check for fraudulent practices and submit the report in a mo

CM Punjab Issues Orders For The Abolishment Of Patwaree System

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

cb4 said:


> STFU and have some shame. Dozens die everyday in Karachi and you rely on Charity organizations such as Edhi and Chhipa. Even small cities like Sahiwal have 1122 service and function much much better than Karachi.



those chipa and edhi are doing much better then your 1122 which couldnt extinguish LDA fire 

as for having 1122 in karachi then its the duty of noora league to introduce one in karachi

im infact waiting for the bullet train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

22 july

Enjoying minister protocol without any ministry


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> those chipa and edhi are doing much better then your 1122 which couldnt extinguish LDA fire
> 
> as for having 1122 in karachi then its the duty of noora league to introduce one in karachi
> 
> im infact waiting for the bullet train



You MQM-ers are very well known for bashing while sitting inside your shell. These Edhi, Chhipa and 1122 services won't matter as it is originally you who commits those hit and run crimes against innocent people everyday. Had you belonged to non fascist group, you would have realized the need of public services during your 20+ years of government.

For you MQM-ers, Pakistan's territory exists nothing beyond Karachi. If the Bullet Train becomes available, it will be for faithful citizens, who believe Peshawar is also the heart of Pakistan.


----------



## darkinsky

cb4 said:


> You MQM-ers are very well known for bashing while sitting inside your shell. These Edhi, Chhipa and 1122 services won't matter as it is originally you who commits those hit and run crimes against innocent people everyday. Had you belonged to non fascist group, you would have realized the need of public services during your 20+ years of government.
> 
> For you MQM-ers, Pakistan's territory exists nothing beyond Karachi. If the Bullet Train becomes available, it will be for faithful citizens, who believe Peshawar is also the heart of Pakistan.



if i start commenting on your rediculous post then it will take me the whole page

in short, MQM is the only party in pakistan who operates the largest ambulance and rescue service from a political party, and about hit and run, nooras did ever apologise to MQM for the fake operation they launched where thousands of innocent people and karachiites were killed on the orders of nooras? not one but twice, and karachi situation is infact the gift of nooras


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> 22 july
> 
> Enjoying minister protocol without any ministry



lol I've seen this video a few days ago at facebook but completely forgot about it.. What a master piece this video is about the merit of N-League.. 

Please shed some light on this guys?

@Fracker @Tameem @cb4 @xyxmt @mafiya @Leader @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> lol I've seen this video a few days ago at facebook but completely forgot about it.. What a master piece this video is about the merit of N-League..
> 
> Please shed some light on this guys?
> 
> @Fracker @Tameem @cb4 @xyxmt @mafiya @Leader @pkuser2k12



yesterday Rauf Kalasra told in Kashif Abbasis program that a total of 9 people are running ministry of power which is under Khawaja Asif and Mr Abid Sher Ali is one of those 9

even Kasmala Tariq who is pro pmln conformed that 8 are runnig power ministry but did not name Abid .

they have no tension lafafa journalism taking clean chits from Transparency International and not allowing audit by state run auditor journal on 500 billion rupees given to IPP

ye esi hi parchiyan chala chala kar logon ko bewakoof banatay rahayn gay

massive mandate however given to pmln .in ko kabi ye ras nae ata

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> lol I've seen this video a few days ago at facebook but completely forgot about it.. What a master piece this video is about the merit of N-League..
> 
> Please shed some light on this guys?
> 
> @Fracker @Tameem @cb4 @xyxmt @mafiya @Leader @pkuser2k12



he is from sharif family himself, he is like his family, but totally wrong... pity him !



pkuser2k12 said:


> yesterday Rauf Kalasra told in Kashif Abbasis program that a total of 9 people are running ministry of power which is under Khawaja Asif and Mr Abid Sher Ali is one of those 9
> 
> even Kasmala Tariq who is pro pmln conformed that 8 are runnig power ministry but did not name Abid .
> 
> they have no tension lafafa journalism taking clean chits from Transparency International and not allowing audit by state run auditor journal on 500 billion rupees given to IPP
> 
> ye esi hi parchiyan chala chala kar logon ko bewakoof banatay rahayn gay
> 
> massive mandate however given to pmln .in ko kabi ye ras nae ata



look where the country is going and these dumb arses have no clue about whats coming their way, I hope people realize their mistake, the way things are going giving people false hope with MOUs is soon going to expire !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

enjoying protocol...


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Celebrates Eid with Flood Affectees of Rajanpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

CM Shahbaz Sharif reviews security measures taken by the Police to ensure peace over the auspicious occasion of Eid-ul-Fitr. CM directed the IG Police and the RPOs to take all the necessary steps needed to ensure safety and security for the people in their respective divisions and defeat the anti-social elements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Shahbaz sharif bari cheez hai bhai. Is ka muqabla koi nahi kar sakta.



darkinsky said:


> those chipa and edhi are doing much better then your 1122 which couldnt extinguish LDA fire
> 
> as for having 1122 in karachi then its the duty of noora league to introduce one in karachi
> 
> im infact waiting for the bullet train



Altaf kay ghulam, you are such an idiot. Tell me exactly how many times karachi experiences fires as compared to lahore? Almost every week, we hear MQM terrorists (tere bhai) set buildings and factories on fire. Tell me how many times you hear a fire in lahore city? Altafu bhagoray. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## arushbhai

Mods, please delete Troll posts and pictures in this thread. This thread should remain strictly for the purpose of ongoing work and development initiated and overseen by PMLN ONLY. This thread shouldnt be turned into a troll or hate or bashing thread where PTI trolls and MQM terrorists are coming in to troll. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

arushbhai said:


> Shahbaz sharif bari cheez hai bhai. Is ka muqabla koi nahi kar sakta.



to us ko q nahi bna dya PM


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> *CM Celebrates Eid with Flood Affectees of Rajanpur*



good gesture. it also solves alot of his domestic problems...


----------



## xyxmt

Jazzbot said:


> lol I've seen this video a few days ago at facebook but completely forgot about it.. What a master piece this video is about the merit of N-League..
> 
> Please shed some light on this guys?
> 
> @Fracker @Tameem @cb4 @xyxmt @mafiya @Leader @pkuser2k12



how can we at PDF explain anything about anything, he want to be a minister of something and knowing he is the nephew of NS some tattey chuk treated him as a Wazir...he got happy for few moments 

can you explain everything being F'ed up my PTI in KPK?
can you explain why PTI is not able to do anything in 2 months, what happened to all those tall claims?
can you explain why Mr Niazi is saving South Asian (means Indian) Elephants while his people in KPK are dying
can you explain why your people in power in KPK are not able to attant namaz-e-janaza on people dying there under their watch...as bad as ANP was they were able to put their life on the line and not coward into terrorists.

you guys has so much to explain but are you able to, no you are not


----------



## Leader

because pmln is in alliance with sectarian and other terrorists in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

cb4 said:


> STFU and have some shame. Dozens die everyday in Karachi and you rely on Charity organizations such as Edhi and Chhipa. Even small cities like Sahiwal have 1122 service and function much much better than Karachi.


Had it not been for Chippa,Eidhi,Sylani and The Memon Community at large in Karachi. It would have been in much worse social shape.


----------



## Leader

bloody racist !!


----------



## alimohsan52

PML N has a big test


----------



## Jango

Didn't know where else to put this...

Aircraft of Ch Nisar had a burst tyre during take off roll at Quetta today. It was a Government of Punjab jet.


----------



## Leader

Kamasutra has a new position called Nawaz Sharif. You get on top and do nothing.

kuch tou jawab do india ko...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> kuch tou jawab do india ko...!!



Main Manmohan Singh say milnay kay liay pur umeed hoon.

O bhai, they are cancelling their meetings and you are making these idiotic statements that I want to meet the guy. Larki utha kar lay gaya hai kia jo us say milna hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Main Manmohan Singh say milnay kay liay pur umeed hoon.
> 
> O bhai, they are cancelling their meetings and you are making these idiotic statements that I want to meet the guy. Larki utha kar lay gaya hai kia jo us say milna hai?



yar koe stand hi nahi lay raha, I have seen only sheikh rasheed speaking up. rest all silent !


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> yar koe stand hi nahi lay raha, I have seen only sheikh rasheed speaking up. rest all silent !



You know why nobody is taking a stand? Because we have NOBODY to take a stand.

His Royal Highness, Servant of KSA, Nawaz Sharif chose to keep the defence and foreign ministry to himself, what an idiotic move.

All the noise coming from Indian side is from the media, Foreign minister and Defence minister, not their PM. And we have nobody to make a statement.Ab har jaga ISPR to nhn bolay gi na. 

Our info minister is also a goongi billi...pathetic all around.

Alot of articles were written on this Sharif move, and all of the said that a Foreign Minister needs to give full time to the ministry, they spend nights awake and at the Foreign office etc. This won't do.

Then to compound the misery, he appoints 2 advisors on foreign affairs, Tariq Fatimi and the other guy. So you hav two heads controlling the ministry conflict of orders occurs and you have a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> You know why nobody is taking a stand? Because we have NOBODY to take a stand.
> 
> His Royal Highness, Servant of KSA, Nawaz Sharif chose to keep the defence and foreign ministry to himself, what an idiotic move.
> 
> All the noise coming from Indian side is from the media, Foreign minister and Defence minister, not their PM. And we have nobody to make a statement.Ab har jaga ISPR to nhn bolay gi na.
> 
> Our info minister is also a goongi billi...pathetic all around.
> 
> Alot of articles were written on this Sharif move, and all of the said that a Foreign Minister needs to give full time to the ministry, they spend nights awake and at the Foreign office etc. This won't do.
> 
> Then to compound the misery, he appoints 2 advisors on foreign affairs, Tariq Fatimi and the other guy. So you hav two heads controlling the ministry conflict of orders occurs and you have a mess.



Indian defence minister statement is "we have given free hand to army"

this is provocation for conflict clearly...


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Indian defence minister statement is "we have given free hand to army"
> 
> this is provocation for conflict clearly...



Inhain bhi keeray ho rahay hain, today or yesterday a statement came from the Army that further firing incidents will be replied with full force.

Let's see, yesterday they used mortars in Poonch area.

I think their government is same as ours, but their media and Army are warmongering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> You know why nobody is taking a stand? Because we have NOBODY to take a stand.
> 
> His Royal Highness, Servant of KSA, Nawaz Sharif chose to keep the defence and foreign ministry to himself, what an idiotic move.
> 
> All the noise coming from Indian side is from the media, Foreign minister and Defence minister, not their PM. And we have nobody to make a statement.Ab har jaga ISPR to nhn bolay gi na.
> 
> Our info minister is also a goongi billi...pathetic all around.
> 
> Alot of articles were written on this Sharif move, and all of the said that a Foreign Minister needs to give full time to the ministry, they spend nights awake and at the Foreign office etc. This won't do.
> 
> Then to compound the misery, he appoints 2 advisors on foreign affairs, Tariq Fatimi and the other guy. So you hav two heads controlling the ministry conflict of orders occurs and you have a mess.



why are they(PMLN) not speaking against the latest indian military interference in our borders? what are they so afraid of?


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Edevelop

*Child protection services to resume*

FAISALABAD:*
The Child Protection and Welfare Bureau (CPWB) is likely to resume operations in 10 days after a suspension of nearly one year following tensions between CPWB staff and the district officer.
In October 2012, as many as 40 children were shifted to Lahore and CPWB District Officer Umar Daraz Bhatti was transferred to another station.
Bhatti had lodged two complaints against 16 employees in People&#8217;s Colony police station in July 2012.
In one complaint, the DO said that five of the employees tried to molest children rescued by the bureau. In the other complaint, he claimed that 11 employees had tortured the children.
Police investigation as well as a departmental inquiry concluded that the charges could not be proved.
The CPWB staff had gone on an indefinite strike, calling for Bhatti&#8217;s removal. He was transferred in October 2012 and Ejaz Aslam Dogar given the charge of the bureau.
The bureau was established in September 2007 to rescue street children.
It was also assigned the task of early rehabilitation of the rescued children and looking for their families or providing them education and training facilities so that they could lead productive lives.
The bureau rescued children from the General Bus Stand, the railway station and downtown area of the city.
Dogar told The Express Tribune that efforts were underway to resume operations as soon as possible.
&#8220;Everything, including books and food, were shifted to other stations when the children were taken to Lahore. We have recalled all our equipment and work shall resume in 10 days,&#8221; he said.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/588912/child-protection-services-to-resume/


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Leader said:


> because pmln is in alliance with sectarian and other terrorists in Punjab



Oh this is very bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Jab se yeh india wala scene hoa ha nawaz sharif k sheer moh chuptay phir rahay hain ... 
he earned alot from nandi pur .. dont wry u guys will get bigger cheques...lagtay rahay bawakoofon k tarah narkey deekho deekho kon aya ...sher aya sher aya


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Marshmallow said:


> why are they(PMLN) not speaking against the latest indian military interference in our borders? what are they so afraid of?



dont u know noora is in bed with indians

he wants to import electricity from them 
increase trade volume and god knows what else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> why are they(PMLN) not speaking against the latest indian military interference in our borders? what are they so afraid of?


There is a difference between being sarcastic and being rational. What could be gained had Pakistan responded with the same sarcasm as the Indians have shown over last few days? A conventional war is no solution between the two countries since both are nuke powers. However, when conventional weapons are of no-use, the diplomacy is the best weapon. We really have short memories. India used the same diplomacy with extreme success against us in Kargil conflict and not only isolated Pakistan but also was successful in branding Kashmir freedom movement as a terrorism campaign. It again used the same weapon against us in Mumbai attack and effectively isolated Pakistan in international community. Now escaping the negotiations was pretty obvious for Indian Govenment due to upcoming elections. So one way or another, they had to retract from negotiations.
As a Pakistani Policymaker, this left me with two options;
1- Repay Indians in same sarcasm and eventually be seen as a similar "mad dog".
2- Gain moral high grounds by using diplomacy especially when SG UN was in Pakistan. 
We had ceded enormous diplomatic grounds to Indian successes in the past and now should exploit every opportunity to regain some of the ceded grounds (though it would be a painfully long process given our image in global community). And Pakistan has been relatively successful on diplomatic front this time.


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot



Another lame attempt to shift the blame. Long time PTI members in most Pakistani forums are the most abusive members around. IK himself cracks jokes about his opponents which would be considered racist.


----------



## Side-Winder

Sedqal said:


> Another lame attempt to shift the blame. Long time PTI members in most Pakistani forums are the most abusive members around. IK himself cracks jokes about his opponents which would be considered racist.



PML N supporters are no exception here,who discovered the terms like sharabi khan,zani khan etc? which are way more abusive than calling someone 'noora or ganja'

this is what i see both of these party's supporters uttering..


> IK himself cracks jokes about his opponents which would be considered racist.



and calling someone 'madari','novice' -- someone to be used as cat's pawn by zardari -- zardari's B team *without solid evidence*
shows what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Facepalm for all N-League warriors.. After ruling Punjab for 6th time, they finally decided to take actions against Electricity and Gas thieves, and their own people are getting caught everywhere.. Poor chaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi power company warns government | GulfNews.com

Karachi: The Karachi Electric supply Company (KESC) on Friday warned the government to pay up its bills  which run into billions of rupees  warning that failure to do so would force it to increase power cuts in the city.
The KESC published front page advertisements in several English and Urdu dailies raising alarm about longer hours of load shedding from Saturday.
In Karachi the duration of load shedding is compellingly being raised to 10 to 13 hours, the headline of the ad read.
The government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif made the chronic power crisis its first priority after taking office in June.
The government raised a hefty 500 billion Pakistan rupees (Dh17.8 billion) to pay off the debts and payables of the power and fuel companies.
However, the KESC complained its payment was still stuck and the government did not fulfil its commitment.
The KESC has repeatedly requested to the government to pay mere 10 per cent of its 84 billion rupees so that the lights of the city of Karachi could be kept intact, the company said.
But we are not paid anything so far.
The company said it had utilised all of its available resources to buy fuel and had no means to restock.
KESC said that, in view of the fact, it was compelled to increase the load-shedding from August 17 for residential, commercial and industrial consumers.
Undoubtedly it is an unpleasant step, yet we dont have any other solution, it said.
Pakistan has witnessed rampant riots across the country over prolonged power outages because of sheer bad governance of power companies both privately and publicly owned.
Karachi, being the largest industrial city and contributor to the national economy, comparatively remained better as it suffered shorter spells of load-shedding compared to the northern parts of the country.


*why becoming enemy of Karachi? PMLN?*


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-its-writ-rajanpur-pml-n-mna.html#post4649840


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Facepalm for all N-League warriors.. After ruling Punjab for 6th time, they finally decided to take actions against Electricity and Gas thieves, and their own people are getting caught everywhere.. Poor chaps.


Puri news to parh lain khan sahib....apny matlab ka portion he kiu publish kartay hain








PML-N to phir bhee kuch kar rahi hay....aap apni progress batain kitny pakray ab tak?


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Puri news to parh lain khan sahib....apny matlab ka portion he kiu publish kartay hain



I read whole news before posting it here, after reading it again, does it change the fact that PML-N's own members are getting caught steeling electricity and gas? 



hasnain0099 said:


> PML-N to phir bhee kuch kar rahi hay....aap apni progress batain kitny pakray ab tak?



N-League FINALLY doing it is a good move and I appreciate it. About PTI's progress, we have a dedicated thread so we can discuss it there.. Now would you like to comment why N-League's members are getting caught steeling electricity and gas, that too at large scale commercial level?

And now that they have registered cases against these caught N-Leaguers for electricity and gas theft, I hope fair punishment will be done to them..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> I read whole news before posting it here, after reading it again, does it change the fact that PML-N's own members are getting caught steeling electricity and gas?
> 
> 
> 
> N-League FINALLY doing it is a good move and I appreciate it. About PTI's progress, we have a dedicated thread so we can discuss it there.. Now would you like to comment why N-League's members are getting caught steeling electricity and gas, that too at large scale commercial level?


They are getting caught and being *dealt* with. PML-N is no "saaf chali shaffaf chali" neither they claimed so and the same acquisition is put upon them by PTIians. However, they have shown in this campaign that they will not allow any political affiliation hinder their way. Yet, their effort is not being complemented by the other provinces. Whatever Punjab government is doing, is in their own interest. Once the fiscal adjuster gets applied to provincial transfers on account of theft and non-payment, then other CMs would realize the gravity of situation. I don't consider sindh government doing anything significant since their mandate is broadly performance driven but rather provincial geography, but KPK government may find herself with constrained development spending. 



> And now that they have registered cases against these caught N-Leaguers for electricity and gas theft, I hope fair punishment will be done to them..


SS made it clear that even if their own houshold caught stealing electricity, they will be held accountable. At least PML-N is treating all caught on same standards. I remember PTI members bashing SS for leading anti-theft scheme. However, now he is the only CM active against this and I don't think monopoly on good deeds is a good thing he should have somebody competing against him


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jango

darkinsky said:


>



So what's the point?


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> So what's the point?



no point, he has already apologized from nawaz sharif on this statement.


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> no point, he has already apologized from nawaz sharif on this statement.



What??

Haha...

Yesterday Nawaz kingo said that investigate why there were 5 hours taken, and he said this int he conference!!!

Comical.

And today CJP takes notice. Is banday ko bhi dunya ki har cheez ka notice lene ka shauq hai. Why take notice of this? What would it achieve?

Ab suo motu lay ga keh Sikander ko goli kyun lagi? And then jail the Police officer for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nuclearpak said:


> So what's the point?



he failed to promptly act on the terror situation


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> Karachi power company warns government | GulfNews.com
> 
> Karachi: The Karachi Electric supply Company (KESC) on Friday warned the government to pay up its bills &#8212; which run into billions of rupees &#8212; warning that failure to do so would force it to increase power cuts in the city.
> The KESC published front page advertisements in several English and Urdu dailies raising alarm about longer hours of load shedding from Saturday.
> &#8220;In Karachi the duration of load shedding is compellingly being raised to 10 to 13 hours,&#8221; the headline of the ad read.
> The government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif made the chronic power crisis its first priority after taking office in June.
> The government raised a hefty 500 billion Pakistan rupees (Dh17.8 billion) to pay off the debts and payables of the power and fuel companies.
> However, the KESC complained its payment was still stuck and the government did not fulfil its commitment.
> &#8220;The KESC has repeatedly requested to the government to pay mere 10 per cent of its 84 billion rupees so that the lights of the city of Karachi could be kept intact,&#8221; the company said.
> &#8220;But we are not paid anything so far.&#8221;
> The company said it had utilised all of its available resources to buy fuel and had no means to restock.
> KESC said that, in view of the fact, it was compelled to increase the load-shedding from August 17 for residential, commercial and industrial consumers.
> &#8220;Undoubtedly it is an unpleasant step, yet we don&#8217;t have any other solution,&#8221; it said.
> Pakistan has witnessed rampant riots across the country over prolonged power outages because of sheer bad governance of power companies both privately and publicly owned.
> Karachi, being the largest industrial city and contributor to the national economy, comparatively remained better as it suffered shorter spells of load-shedding compared to the northern parts of the country.
> 
> 
> *why becoming enemy of Karachi? PMLN?*





> SLAMABAD: Federal Finance Minister Ishaq Dar held a meeting with a delegation of Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC) on Saturday here, Geo News reported.
> 
> KESC delegation seized this opportunity to apprise the finance minister of their predicaments in recovery of their outstanding amounts against the government organizations. The minister was told that KESC outstanding amount against the *Karachi Water and Sewerage Board (KWSB) alone amounted to Rs23 billion*.
> 
> FM Ishaq Dar giving a patient hearing to KESC delegation assured them all possible co-operation in resolving the issue.
> KESC delegation meets FM Ishaq Dar


KSWB par kiska control tha bhalla? KSWB key employees sara din kis party ka jhanda laga kay bikes par pura shehar ghoomtay thay bajay kuch kaam karnay ke?  Choor machay shoor. Khud KESC kay paisay dabatay ho aur phir khud he shoor machatay ho


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> KSWB par kiska control tha bhalla? KSWB key employees sara din kis party ka jhanda laga kay bikes par pura shehar ghoomtay thay bajay kuch kaam karnay ke?  Choor machay shoor. Khud KESC kay paisay dabatay ho aur phir khud he shoor machatay ho



so you man to say KWSB is owned by MQM, do you have a pea brain 

KWSB comes under sindh government and not MQM

you stupid people speak like MQM owns from PIA to railways to everything within karachi radius

its not MQM which made a metric pass PIA managing director 

first you transfer karachi's electricity to lahore and now even dont give KESC their money and then speak about mazloom punjab


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> so you man to say KWSB is owned by MQM, do you have a pea brain
> 
> KWSB comes under sindh government and not MQM
> 
> you stupid people speak like MQM owns from PIA to railways to everything within karachi radius
> 
> its not MQM which made a metric pass PIA managing director
> 
> first you transfer karachi's electricity to lahore and now even dont give KESC their money and then speak about mazloom punjab


I have seen KSWB rallies with my own eyes.I have seen CGDK's vehicles being used by MQMiets to hoist flags on the polls. Dont try to be so naieve. 
1-Owned and Ruled!.....
2- Karachi National Grid se 300 MV ziada khata raha hay. Ek choori kartay hain aur upper se bhoonktay bhee hain


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Owned and Ruled!.....
> 2- Karachi National Grid se 300 MV ziada khata raha hay. Ek choori kartay hain aur upper se bhoonktay bhee hain



lol chor dosre per chori ka ilzaam laga raha he

bade ho jao mian, akal se pure he baidal lagte ho tum

punjab sab se zyada chori kerta he bijli and LESCO is among those top orgs where the electricity theft is rampant according to latest FIA reports

2008 me he, mustafa kamal se KWSB ke ikhtyarat cheen lya tha sindh government ne


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> lol chor dosre per chori ka ilzaam laga raha he
> 
> bade ho jao mian, akal se pure he baidal lagte ho tum
> 
> 2008 me he, mustafa kamal se KWSB ke ikhtyarat cheen lya tha sindh government ne


Pichlay 5 saal main KSWB, baldia, port aur OPF main to Jiyalay ****** hotay rahay na? 
ek kaam karo na ab KSWB ko kehdo ke 22 Billions main se 4.5 Billion wapis kardain. Jo apnay aap ko khud khai dusray uski kaya madad karain.


----------



## darkinsky

Mustafa Kamal was removed as Karachi water and sewage board(KWSB), KBCA head in the beginning of 2008

*Govt removes Kamal as KWSB, KBCA head
*


*Friday, April 25, 2008
*







KARACHI: The Sindh government has taken administrative control of the Karachi Water and Sewerage Board and the Karachi Building Control Authority, by removing the nazim of the City District Government, Karachi, Syed Mustafa Kamal, as chairman of both civic bodies. 

According to official notifications issued on Thursday, the government has appointed Sindh minister for local government, Agha Siraj Durrani, as chairman in Kamal&#8217;s place for both entities. Another PPP MPA, Haji Munawar Abbasi, has been appointed the vice chairman of the water board. 

According to the notification, the government has also restructured the water board. The seventeen-member board now has a chairman and vice chairman, the DS of Pakistan Railways, a nominee of the chairman of DHA, executive officer Military Lands Karachi, MD KWSB, president KCCI, chairman KESC, chairman KPT, special LG secretary (HTP), secretary finance, secretary industries, secretary LG, additional chief secretary development and certain town nazims. 

*When asked why the changes were made, official sources quoted rules that applied to both entities, and said that according to them, &#8220;the government shall appoint&#8221; persons to run the affairs of both bodies. Regarding the previous KWSB board, sources said, &#8220;It was inconstant with the [laws]&#8221;. 
*
*Sources said that according to the Karachi Water Supply and Sewerage Act, 1994 the government shall appoint a 17-member board, including its chairman and vice chairman. And, under rule 4 of the Sindh Building Control Ordinance, 1979 the government has to appoint a person as the &#8216;authority&#8217; of the KBCA. 
*
City Nazim Mustafa Kamal, who was in Islamabad for a meeting, had received the notification but declined to comment. &#8220;The city nazim had received the notification of his removal from the chairmanships of KWSB and KBCA and he may hold a press conference on Friday (today) to express his reaction,&#8221; one of the officials close to City Nazim Secretariat told Daily Times.

*However, sources in the Pakistan Peoples Party mentioned that it was their right to bring about &#8220;positive&#8221; changes to the system* and hopefully the next will be the Lyari Development Authority (LDA) and the Malir Development Authority (MDA) as there were considerable complaints against their managing directors.


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Pichlay 5 saal main KSWB, baldia, port aur OPF main to Jiyalay ****** hotay rahay na?
> ek kaam karo na ab KSWB ko kehdo ke 22 Billions main se 4.5 Billion wapis kardain. Jo apnay aap ko khud khai dusray uski kaya madad karain.



jis ne saab se zyada kaam kya us peh khaney ka ilzam

tum pehle apna 5 saala daur ka audit kerwao na sindh aur punjab me, aur apne aap ko dudh ka dhula saabit kerdo?

merey bhai MQM ne pichley 3-4 saal me itna kaam kya jitna tumhare noorey aur jyaley ne 65 saal me kaam nahi kya

mustafa kamal was head of KWSB for only 2 years, for four years naimatullah khan did what?

new machineries were imported by CDGK for the first time in KWSB, i dont even need to show proof of anything, the action speaks for itself

noora CM tried to become like mustafa kamal but he forgot that mustafa kamal was mayor of one city and not CM of entire province


----------



## darkinsky

and did nooras even tried making complain centre mustafa kamal made ages ago?

did nooras tried to solve problem by personally contacting the complainant?






noora will never do such a thing because chor complain nahi sunta ke us ne chori q ke?

this is called the living breathing example of transparency

ager mustafa kamal hears that some contractor ne chori ke hai, yaah maal mara he then he listens to the people for the proof

yahan punjab aur sindh me to ye bhi puchne waala nahi ke shahbaz ne kitna khaya forget asking contractor ne kitna khaya


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> Mustafa Kamal was removed as Karachi water and sewage board(KWSB), KBCA head in the beginning of 2008
> 
> *Govt removes Kamal as KWSB, KBCA head
> *
> 
> 
> *Friday, April 25, 2008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: The Sindh government has taken administrative control of the Karachi Water and Sewerage Board and the Karachi Building Control Authority, by removing the nazim of the City District Government, Karachi, Syed Mustafa Kamal, as chairman of both civic bodies.
> 
> According to official notifications issued on Thursday, the government has appointed Sindh minister for local government, Agha Siraj Durrani, as chairman in Kamal&#8217;s place for both entities. Another PPP MPA, Haji Munawar Abbasi, has been appointed the vice chairman of the water board.
> 
> According to the notification, the government has also restructured the water board. The seventeen-member board now has a chairman and vice chairman, the DS of Pakistan Railways, a nominee of the chairman of DHA, executive officer Military Lands Karachi, MD KWSB, president KCCI, chairman KESC, chairman KPT, special LG secretary (HTP), secretary finance, secretary industries, secretary LG, additional chief secretary development and certain town nazims.
> 
> *When asked why the changes were made, official sources quoted rules that applied to both entities, and said that according to them, &#8220;the government shall appoint&#8221; persons to run the affairs of both bodies. Regarding the previous KWSB board, sources said, &#8220;It was inconstant with the [laws]&#8221;.
> *
> *Sources said that according to the Karachi Water Supply and Sewerage Act, 1994 the government shall appoint a 17-member board, including its chairman and vice chairman. And, under rule 4 of the Sindh Building Control Ordinance, 1979 the government has to appoint a person as the &#8216;authority&#8217; of the KBCA.
> *
> City Nazim Mustafa Kamal, who was in Islamabad for a meeting, had received the notification but declined to comment. &#8220;The city nazim had received the notification of his removal from the chairmanships of KWSB and KBCA and he may hold a press conference on Friday (today) to express his reaction,&#8221; one of the officials close to City Nazim Secretariat told Daily Times.
> 
> *However, sources in the Pakistan Peoples Party mentioned that it was their right to bring about &#8220;positive&#8221; changes to the system* and hopefully the next will be the Lyari Development Authority (LDA) and the Malir Development Authority (MDA) as there were considerable complaints against their managing directors.


Funny, copying posts from other fora, anyways despite MK going in 2008? Do you want to argue that MQM's influence and the hiring was reversed? Tum log itnay bholay ho ya ban nay ke koshish kartay ho? these organizations are still swarmed by MQM Union workers. Had PPP fired MQMiets? no sir, since both operated and looted in perfect harmony. Remember 4 KSWB workers killed months ago? the word was that they belong to MQM union in KSWB. Steel Mills, Baldiya,SBP (except sindh secratariate which is dominated by Jialas) and you name it, MQM has politicized every government institution where it would lay her hands on.


----------



## darkinsky

ikhtyar na hote hue bhi MQM ke MPAs apne funds se kaam kerwate hain, kha nahi jaate, aur yeh bhi dekhte hain ke KMC ne kaam kya ke nahi


















hasnain0099 said:


> Funny, copying posts from other fora,



hahaha, dude its me in other fora, and im copying from this

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/268724-disaster-karachi-due-monsoon-rains-15.html#post4616309


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> and did nooras even tried making complain centre mustafa kamal made ages ago?
> 
> did nooras tried to solve problem by personally contacting the complainant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noora will never do such a thing because chor complain nahi sunta ke us ne chori q ke?
> 
> this is called the living breathing example of transparency
> 
> ager mustafa kamal hears that some contractor ne chori ke hai, yaah maal mara he then he listens to the people for the proof
> 
> yahan punjab aur sindh me to ye bhi puchne waala nahi ke shahbaz ne kitna khaya forget asking contractor ne kitna khaya



Abbay Chay, ab tum log gand machao aur safai hum karain? Shabash, you voted for MQM, not me. You have your mandate, now enjoy it. We are very satisfied with ours, so you shouldn't be bitching about it.



darkinsky said:


> ikhtyar na hote hue bhi MQM ke MPAs apne funds se kaam kerwate hain, kha nahi jaate, aur yeh bhi dekhte hain ke KMC ne kaam kya ke nahi


Haan na to enjoy karo severage lines. Karachi main log yehi to kehtay hain key MQM ek baldiyati level ke party hai. Jab koe bara kaam karna to zaroor aakay post karna.


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Do you want to argue that MQM's influence and the hiring was reversed? Tum log itnay bholay ho ya ban nay ke koshish kartay ho? these organizations are still swarmed by MQM Union workers. Had PPP fired MQMiets? no sir, since both operated and looted in perfect harmony. Remember 4 KSWB workers killed months ago? the word was that they belong to MQM union in KSWB. Steel Mills, Baldiya,SBP (except sindh secratariate which is dominated by Jialas) and you name it, MQM has politicized every government institution where it would lay her hands on.



who gives a shitte that there are some employees in KMC and other departments, who runs the department? is it MQM or PPP

PIA was supposed to be influenced by MQM right, but did MQM made a metric pass jaahil guy as managing director operations who usd to serve nooras?

if nooras destroy PIA will it be MQM's fault too?

its a very classic example of turning a blind eye to the obvious party you voted as MPA, i know you voted both nooras and PPP


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> who gives a shitte that there are some employees in KMC and other departments, who runs the department? is it MQM or PPP
> 
> PIA was supposed to be influenced by MQM right, but did MQM made a metric pass jaahil guy as managing director operations who usd to serve nooras?
> 
> if nooras destroy PIA will it be MQM's fault too?
> 
> its a very classic example of turning a blind eye to the obvious party you voted as MPA, i know you voted both nooras and PPP


MQM key pass tha kab PIA. I can only think of the time when MQM was in bed with Musharraf. 

Shukar hay main nay MQM ko vote nahi diya. Bahir se bhee kalay aur ander se bhee.


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Haan na to enjoy karo severage lines. Karachi main log yehi to kehtay hain key MQM ek baldiyati level ke party hai. Jab koe bara kaam karna to zaroor aakay post karna.



ab me is jahalat ka kya jawab dun


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> ab me is jahalat ka kya jawab dun


Mazeed Gutter aur naliyan banwa kay


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> MQM key pass tha kab PIA. I can only think of the time when MQM was in bed with Musharraf.
> 
> Shukar hay main nay MQM ko vote nahi diya. *Bahir se bhee kalay aur ander se bhee*.



typical paindu jahalat, i thought when you spent time in karachi, you groomed up, we must ship you guys back to your pind, naam kharab kerte ho karachi ka

argument nahi kerna ata tu batado ke bhai tum nahi mun lagao mughe meri kaafi giri hue auqaat he


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> typical paindu jahalat, i thought when you spent time in karachi, you groomed up, we must ship you guys back to your pind, naam kharab kerte ho karachi ka
> 
> argument nahi kerna ata tu batado ke bhai tum nahi mun lagao mughe meri kaafi giri hue auqaat he


Main nay kaha gora bol diya to kahin mind na kar jai


----------



## darkinsky

hasnain0099 said:


> Haan na to enjoy karo severage lines. Karachi main log yehi to kehtay hain key MQM ek baldiyati level ke party hai. Jab koe bara kaam karna to zaroor aakay post karna.



waise nooray im proud that MQM thinks on such a grass root level, a mohajir is not a chaudry or kisan who doesnt serve the nation or doesnt know his rights

if you want to know the true spirit of the nation go to gali mohalla where the professionals, nation serving people are made

go to the streets, pakistan didnt become nation in the comforts of raiwind palaces or village gaon dihat



hasnain0099 said:


> Main nay kaha gora bol diya to kahin mind na kar jai



i still respected you some what for your knowledge, but that one line just shed all the image you have infront of me, now you have successfully transformed into complete jaahil noora

its said ke aadmi spends life time building his image and it takes seconds destroying one

mustafa kamal guy came from the same gali mohallas and not palace, he used to live in a rented house like shahbaz shareef


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> waise nooray im proud that MQM thinks on such a grass root level, a mohajir is not a chaudry or kisan who doesnt serve the nation or doesnt know his rights
> 
> if you want to know the true spirit of the nation go to gali mohalla where the professionals, nation serving people are made
> 
> go to the streets, pakistan didnt become nation in the comforts of raiwind palaces or village gaon dihat


Chuadries and Kissans's province is still in much better shape and destined for more progress InShaAllah along with others. If you can't digest the ground realities then thats your choice. 
Btw the roads,the overpasses the bridges of the city of "nation serving" professionals was built by who? The baise has been programmed into the memory of urdu-speaking youth













http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mohajir-sooba-tehreek/164157720373609
http://www.facebook.com/MohajirVoice

Mughy mera gaon he payara hay. 
Yahan sukoon hay
yahan raat ko main akaila ghoomta phirta hoon snatching aur goli ke dar se bekhawf hoky
meray gaon main meray pass bohat achi job hay
meray gaon main log mil jul key rehtay hain aur nafrat ke syasat nahi hote.
meray gaon main road aur transportation infrastructure behtreen hay
Mughy mera gaaon he kafi hy meray dost. Aap apna karachi apnay pass rakhain shukriya mughy karachi ke zaroorat nahi hy. 



> i still respected you some what for your knowledge, but that one line just shed all the image you have infront of me, now you have successfully transformed into complete jaahil noora
> 
> its said ke aadmi spends life time building his image and it takes seconds destroying one
> 
> mustafa kamal guy came from the same gali mohallas and not palace, he used to live in a rented house like shahbaz shareef


I am sorry but I dont need any respect from a person who breaths and lives hatred. And yes I have many more respecting me for what i am and what I do and I never asked them to respect me nor does it have any impact on me.


----------



## darkinsky

@hasnain0099

sorry i dont feel like answering you, you just shed all your credibility 

mohajir suba is a must or at least kaarachi suba, just like bhawalpur and south punjab suba

minorities are always discriminated in pakistan


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


> @hasnain0099
> 
> sorry i dont feel like answering you, you just shed all your credibility
> 
> mohajir suba is a must or at least kaarachi suba, just like bhawalpur and south punjab suba


To phir tehreek chalao na......drawing rooms main mohajir soobay key batain aur bahair aakay "hum sindh ke takseem nahi chahtay". Why don't you guys ask your mandate holders to bring resolutions in provincial and national assemblies? 


> minorities are always discriminated in pakistan


Bus yahi rona rotay raho, serves you drama queens well.


----------



## darkinsky

Diverse LG systems set to be installed in provinces | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


Punjab and Sindh provinces are all set to adopt new local body systems with hopes that KP and Balochistan governments will follow suit sooner than later per SC instructions.

But the real catch in the emerging situation is that the country would end up embracing a ragtag local government system with all provinces going for different set ups dictated by vested interests and political expediencies, without showing any concern for the people who stand to benefit if powers are genuinely devolved to grass-root level.

*The ECP earlier advised provinces to come up with a uniform system to avoid any confusion and achieve the ultimate results of a vibrant local body system. But it was easier said than done.

Here the onus of achieving some common ground rests with the federal government. The ministry of Inter-provincial Coordination had a big role to play but Federal Minister Riaz Pirzaida is nowhere to be seen, let alone emerging as a focal person for coordinating between the provinces.

The ministry could have engaged the provinces on the kind of system the country needed right now.

Ideally, the federal government should have distributed among the provinces a model of LG system with a request to follow it without stepping on the toes of the provinces. Or at least it could share some basic guidelines with the provinces, suggesting a common system above political expediencies.

But the federal government lost the initiative when it could have done a lot.

*In the Punjab, the PML-N government is all-out for non-party elections, while Sindh chooses to hold party-based elections. Other provinces are following a wait and see policy.

The federal government could lead from front in efforts to evolve consensus among provinces on two broad issues concerning the LG system.

It could engage the provinces to decide unanimously whether to hold party or non-party election. All opposition parties in Punjab were not ready to accept polls under non-party system. It seems the PPP, PTI and PML-Q are getting their acts together against the bill that the Punjab government is set to adopt.

*There basic objection is towards the mode of elections. It is expected that the Punjab Assembly will adopt the bill in a day or two whether liked by the opposition or not.
*
*Second, the federal government could have sought the opinion of provinces on what kind system suited the country given the myriad of challenges, especially the challenge of good governance.
*
In Punjab, opposition parties have outright rejected the government-sponsored draft bill. They believe that the new law would introduce a local government system quite meaningless with local representatives having no power whatsoever.

They foresee real power being shifted to executives to be wielded by chief minister and legislatures through district and provincial bureaucracy.

*The new law does not devolve financial and administrative powers to local councils. Even the system of Provincial Award Commission mandated to finalise a formula for the distribution of funds among districts have been done away with in the new system.
**
Again, Zila Council chairman or municipal corporation could be removed by the chief minister on a mere complaint and without any no-confidence move.

The power of the chief minister to remove a local body head is too much for the opposition parties to digest. Hence, protest is very much on the cards.*
- See more at: Diverse LG systems set to be installed in provinces | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Leader

*Nawaz halts execution of death sentences
*

Prime Minister *Nawaz Sharif has ordered an immediate halt to the carrying out of the death penalty in the country, a government spokesman has confirmed.*

*The spokesman told The News that reports aired on some TV channels that President Zardari had stopped the implementation of the death sentence on some condemned prisoners were incorrect.
* 

The spokesman said that the president of Pakistan had sent a letter to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif that he wanted to meet the PM to discuss the issue of the long-pending death sentence on hundreds of convicted prisoners.

The spokesman said that *as the date of executions was approaching and the president was out of the country, the prime minister had directed the Interior Ministry to hold everything regarding the execution of death sentences till the conclusion of the meeting between the prime minister and the head of state.*

It is important to mention here that the previous government had stopped the implementation of the death sentence of many terrorists and hardcore criminals and some experts considered this as one of the basic reasons for rising terrorism and the freedom of terrorists to act with impunity.

During the last more than two decades, only one killer, Saulat Mirza, was convicted and sentenced to death and even the implementation on his death sentence has been pending for more than seven years.

*While terrorism in Karachi, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and other parts of the country is on the rise, the PML-N governments decision will be seen as the weakness of the state, and experts fear the situation in Karachi and KP will further deteriorate in coming days because of the soft policies of the central government.*

Earlier, according to an NBC News report, campaign groups appealed to Pakistan not to resume executions after a moratorium on the death penalty expired in June.

In a joint letter to Pakistans president and prime minister, Human Rights Watch and the International Commission of Jurists (IJP) said the resumption of the death penalty puts Pakistan in opposition to the global and regional movement towards the abolition of the death penalty.

The decision not to renew the moratorium on executions and carry out executions constitutes a major step back for human rights in the country. This decision is all the more alarming given that more than 7,000 people are on death row in Pakistan, it said.

The moratorium began in June 2008; a soldier found guilty of murder was executed in November 2012, but that was the only exception.

*The letter said the groups understood that an anti-terrorism court in Sindh province had issued warrants for the execution of two members of the banned sectarian and militant group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.
* 

*Attaullah alias Qasim and Muhammad Azam alias Sharif were convicted by an anti-terrorism court in July 2004 for the killing of a doctor,* according to the letter. They are scheduled to be executed between August 20 and 22.

*The Pakistani Taliban has warned the newly elected government not to execute the men, saying they would try to kill Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the Chief Minister of Punjab Shahbaz Sharif in response.*

The ICJ and Human Rights Watch believe that those who commit acts of terrorism should be prosecuted before competent, independent and impartial courts that meet international due process standards, the letter said.

However, we oppose the death penalty under all circumstances as an inherently cruel and irreversible punishment that violates the right to life.

Some 150 countries worldwide, including 30 states in the Asia-Pacific region, have abolished the death penalty in law or in practice, the letter said.

Nawaz halts execution of death sentences - thenews.com.pk


----------



## darkinsky

shameful .


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> *Nawaz halts execution of death sentences
> *
> 
> Prime Minister *Nawaz Sharif has ordered an immediate halt to the carrying out of the death penalty in the country, a government spokesman has confirmed.*
> 
> *The spokesman told The News that reports aired on some TV channels that President Zardari had stopped the implementation of the death sentence on some condemned prisoners were incorrect.
> *
> 
> The spokesman said that the president of Pakistan had sent a letter to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif that he wanted to meet the PM to discuss the issue of the long-pending death sentence on hundreds of convicted prisoners.
> 
> The spokesman said that *as the date of executions was approaching and the president was out of the country, the prime minister had directed the Interior Ministry to hold everything regarding the execution of death sentences till the conclusion of the meeting between the prime minister and the head of state.*
> 
> It is important to mention here that the previous government had stopped the implementation of the death sentence of many terrorists and hardcore criminals and some experts considered this as one of the basic reasons for rising terrorism and the freedom of terrorists to act with impunity.
> 
> During the last more than two decades, only one killer, Saulat Mirza, was convicted and sentenced to death and even the implementation on his death sentence has been pending for more than seven years.
> 
> *While terrorism in Karachi, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and other parts of the country is on the rise, the PML-N governments decision will be seen as the weakness of the state, and experts fear the situation in Karachi and KP will further deteriorate in coming days because of the soft policies of the central government.*
> 
> Earlier, according to an NBC News report, campaign groups appealed to Pakistan not to resume executions after a moratorium on the death penalty expired in June.
> 
> In a joint letter to Pakistans president and prime minister, Human Rights Watch and the International Commission of Jurists (IJP) said the resumption of the death penalty puts Pakistan in opposition to the global and regional movement towards the abolition of the death penalty.
> 
> The decision not to renew the moratorium on executions and carry out executions constitutes a major step back for human rights in the country. This decision is all the more alarming given that more than 7,000 people are on death row in Pakistan, it said.
> 
> The moratorium began in June 2008; a soldier found guilty of murder was executed in November 2012, but that was the only exception.
> 
> *The letter said the groups understood that an anti-terrorism court in Sindh province had issued warrants for the execution of two members of the banned sectarian and militant group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.
> *
> 
> *Attaullah alias Qasim and Muhammad Azam alias Sharif were convicted by an anti-terrorism court in July 2004 for the killing of a doctor,* according to the letter. They are scheduled to be executed between August 20 and 22.
> 
> *The Pakistani Taliban has warned the newly elected government not to execute the men, saying they would try to kill Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the Chief Minister of Punjab Shahbaz Sharif in response.*
> 
> The ICJ and Human Rights Watch believe that those who commit acts of terrorism should be prosecuted before competent, independent and impartial courts that meet international due process standards, the letter said.
> 
> However, we oppose the death penalty under all circumstances as an inherently cruel and irreversible punishment that violates the right to life.
> 
> Some 150 countries worldwide, including 30 states in the Asia-Pacific region, have abolished the death penalty in law or in practice, the letter said.
> 
> Nawaz halts execution of death sentences - thenews.com.pk





> The spokesman said that as the date of executions was approaching and the president was out of the country, the prime minister had directed the Interior Ministry to hold everything regarding the execution of death sentences till the conclusion of the meeting between the prime minister and the head of state.


Dear Bachay Muchay, president of Pakistan is the authority on the execution of death penalty, not the prime minister who works as an adviser to the President.


> *The Constitution of Pakistan empowers the President to pardon or remit convictions*. Pakistan Peoples Party government whose former chairperson Benazir Bhutto was a well known opponent of death penalty came to the power in March 2008 and installed its President Mr. Asif Ali Zardari on 9th September 2008. Who upon taking charge of the office issued an indefinite moratorium of prisoners on death row. Pakistan's moratorium ended on November 14, 2012 when Muhammed Hussain, a soldier was hanged for murder at Central Jail Mianwali.
> Capital punishment in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thori se aqal ka use bura nahi hota....




PML-N comes to the help of Karachi, Facepalm for the Karachi's so called "dawaydars"...


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader




----------



## Jzaib

Sher aya sher aya ..jahil awaaam deserve this 
Nawaz Sharif halts execution of death sentences on request of President Zardari..Pervaiz Rasheed


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> Sher aya sher aya ..jahil awaaam deserve this
> Nawaz Sharif halts execution of death sentences on request of President Zardari..Pervaiz Rasheed


Internet ko thora use karliya karo "parhay likhay" awam.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Internet ko thora use karliya karo "parhay likhay" awam.


bahanay noon league k .. unh ko pata ha awam jahil ha .. backing ouyt or delaying it will give terrorist time and it will show the weakness of the state ..


----------



## Leader

Daily Express News Story


----------



## Jango

Hamza Shahbaz is an MNA right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> bahanay noon league k .. unh ko pata ha awam jahil ha .. backing ouyt or delaying it will give terrorist time and it will show the weakness of the state ..



Sahi hy sahi hay.....blah blah blah kisi aur ko sunana. I am least interested in pointless things.....



Leader said:


> Daily Express News Story


And the point is?????????????????


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

*Inquiry panel likely to point the finger at IGP, spare SSP*

The inquiry committee constituted to probe the Blue Area fiasco has been tasked with removing the highly-reputed Inspector General of Police (IGP) and to spare the SSP Operations, well-placed sources told The News.

The IGP Islamabad, who is not liked by the top bureaucracy of Lahore for his honesty, will be made a scapegoat to protect the SSP because he is in the good books of Lahore bureaucrats, the sources added.

An influential politician from Lahore is also influencing the committee to save the controversial SSP, the sources maintained.Interior Secretary Qamar Zaman Chaudhry was sent the following question: &#8220;Your version is required on the composition of a three-member inquiry committee constituted for the investigation of 15th August incident that is being influenced by Lahore based bureaucracy to clear SSP and declare IGP guilty and secondly two members of the committee are junior to IGP who is being investigated&#8221;.

The secretary did not respond; however, sources close to the secretary maintain that the government will ensure the impartiality of the probe at all costs. On the other hand, the quarters concerned of Islamabad police have raised serious concerns about the composition of inquiry committee, which is virtually influenced by the Lahore-based top bureaucracy and politicians.

&#8220;Two among three members of the committee are not eligible to be part of the committee, as they are junior (17th Common) to the IGP who is of 15th Common with seniority,&#8221; the sources said.

All the three members of the committee are unaware of the issues of law and order, having no knowledge about practical police work (PPW) in their carrier, the sources said, adding that the committee had no skill in practical field of investigation.

However, the interior secretary in his report ignored the key point as to why the Inspector General Police of Islamabad&#8217;s formal request for immediate provision of trained army or Punjab Rangers snipers was not honored.

&#8220;Islamabad police were ill-prepared to handle such a situation. Equipment, training and logistic support was amiss.&#8221; The report further holds the Islamabad police responsible for failing to handle the crowd on the crime scene besides letting the accused to get into the federal capital with two sophisticated guns.

&#8220;Why the authorities didn&#8217;t include any members in the controversial committee relating to police department,&#8221; the police officer questioned, adding that there were many serving and retired officers like Shoaib Suddle, Afzal Shigri and Nasir Khan Durrani who had enough knowledge about the Islamabad police system and the psyche of police officers and had complete authority on investigation and they never succumbed to any political or other pressure during the course of inquiry.

&#8220;The SSP Operations will be cleared by the influenced inquiry committee and the IGP will be declared guilty, if the interior minister didn&#8217;t interfere,&#8221; the sources predicted.

On the other hand, the Islamabad police have more than enough skill to deal with such incidents but the SSP Operations was probably unaware of the skill of the Anti Riot Unit (ARU) and Anti Terrorist Squad (ATS), the sources said and added that the Islamabad police had strength of over 100 commandos qualified from international forums who had met the criteria of &#8220;Hostage Management Training and VVIP Protection Course&#8221; but the operational police chief didn&#8217;t bother to use such force and wasted the time in &#8216;negotiations&#8217; with the gunman who had ransacked the security of the federal capital.

&#8220;A team of shooters under the supervision of Sub Inspector Akram Hussain have shown their skill to shoot a glass of water placed on the head of a person from a distance of 50 meters,&#8221; the officer told The News.


Inquiry panel likely to point the finger at IGP, spare SSP - thenews.com.pk



Hamza Shahbaz and Dr Tauqir Shah (PS to CM) influencing Committee probing Sikender episode to oust honest IG 

journalist @usmanmanzoor


----------



## Jzaib

why hasnt anyone uploaded the video of fake showbaz visits to relief camps


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



ish visit pe b koi fake camp tha ... u seem very baised why didnt u put on the video which is all over internet about the fake camps which shahbaz sharif went to for photo sessions .... btw apnay ap ko naam dena ka bohaat shuaq ha shoqbaz ko ..fake camps fake narey


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343690229099223





Reality of photo sessions of Showbaz Sharif exposed..  

@Leader @nuclearpak @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @balixd @mafiya @Slav Defence @Armstrong @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mani2020

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343690229099223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality of photo sessions of Showbaz Sharif exposed..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @balixd @mafiya @Slav Defence @Armstrong @pkuser2k12



lol yeah got it on fb


----------



## batmannow

a scren shot from new movie, NOORAY DAA RAJ !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343690229099223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality of photo sessions of Showbaz Sharif exposed..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @balixd @mafiya @Slav Defence @Armstrong @pkuser2k12



ROFL, Shahbaz Sharif ko mamu bana dia!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

darkinsky said:


>


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343690229099223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality of photo sessions of Showbaz Sharif exposed..
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @balixd @mafiya @Slav Defence @Armstrong @pkuser2k12



Sir g Shahbaz Sharif ko iss baat ka afsos ho ga kay ye dramaybaz pakray kyun gay.agay say camp a week chalaen aur jab media na ho tu pack kar kay nikal jaen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Side-Winder

LOL....watch this   



[video]http://tune.pk/video/382821/--[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


>



Can I ask which 61 Tehseels are they where land record has been computerized? I can't find detail about it, even from above mentioned help line.. Also this site www.punjab-zameen.gov.pk which is mentioned in above ad is not working.. 

One more question, if SS wanted to computerize Land Records, then why he didn't start from Lahore? All the major projects he started in past 5 years were for Lahore, so why not these kind of projects? We have IT hubs here in Lahore, and people would be able to evaluate this system more effectively if it was started from Lahore..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Can I ask which 61 Tehseels are they where land record has been computerized? I can't find detail about it, even from above mentioned help line.. Also this site www.punjab-zameen.gov.pk which is mentioned in above ad is not working..
> 
> One more question, if SS wanted to computerize Land Records, then why he didn't start from Lahore? All the major projects he started in past 5 years were for Lahore, so why not these kind of projects? We have IT hubs here in Lahore, and people would be able to evaluate this system more effectively if it was started from Lahore..


You can have a look at the report of WB for the evaluation of the project. The document states that Lahore's record computerization is currently under progress. 
http://www-wds.worldbank.org/extern...d/PDF/Pakistan000Lan0Report000Sequence013.pdf 
Furthermore you can have the complete information at WB website
Projects : Land Records Management and Information Systems Program (LRMIS-P) Province of Punjab*|*The World Bank
And yes the website hasn't been working for a week now. Don't know the reason at this moment.


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>







NOORAY DI HISTORY!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> NOORAY DI HISTORY!


On the other hand musharraf will become history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


>



Chawalain marta hy, siyasat koi nai chorni iss ne, itna paisa kaha se mile ga agar siasat chor di in sharifooooon ne..


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> [


*after all that dramey bazi this happenned to nika noora*



[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

this thread should be closed..we see nothing but two side bashing each other

it should have been a pure news thread


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> *after all that dramey bazi this happenned to nika noora*
> 
> 
> 
> [



Ek chimagar ekaila
PDF par, btha hua tha
Musharraf ko bachata tha
Noon ka naam, uski G**d jalata tha
bohat he tarapta tha
uthak bethak karta tha
sabr ussay nahi aata tha
mushsrraf ka haal jalata tha
T**ta Musharraf ka khaba (left) tha
jysy Musharraf uska aaba tha.







ziaulislam said:


> It should have been a pure news thread


It is and it should be but it seems that other seem to find it hard to digest this thread


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Chawalain marta hy, siyasat koi nai chorni iss ne, itna paisa kaha se mile ga agar siasat chor di in sharifooooon ne..


Tum log KPK main kam az kam iss se half he iss tarha ki "chawlain" marlo to aglay elections main tum logon ki kuch behtri ho jai ge. 







hasnain0099 said:


> You can have a look at the report of WB for the evaluation of the project. The document states that Lahore's record computerization is currently under progress.
> http://www-wds.worldbank.org/extern...d/PDF/Pakistan000Lan0Report000Sequence013.pdf
> Furthermore you can have the complete information at WB website
> Projects : Land Records Management and Information Systems Program (LRMIS-P) Province of Punjab*|*The World Bank
> And yes the website hasn't been working for a week now. Don't know the reason at this moment.


 @Jazzbot : Haan bhyee what is the satisfaction rate quoted by WB for services of Land Records Management and Information Systems Program?


----------



## Jazzbot

*Punjab asked to enact right to information law *



*RAWALPINDI, Aug 20: People from all walks of life on Tuesday asked the Punjab government to enact a Right to Information (RTI) law similar to the one passed by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government.*

Speaking at a mobilisation camp here, civil society activists and others said the passage of the RTI ordinance in the KP province was going to be a game changer in the country. It is &#8216;something new and positive&#8217; in Pakistan after decades, they added.They said people needed access to information for making their voices heard and resolving their problems.

&#8220;We hope the Punjab government will enact the RTI law soon. But we want that the whistleblowers in the government offices should be protected under the law. There should also be rigorous punishment for all those officials who will not respond to the public complaints or provide the citizens with misleading information,&#8221; said an official of the Centre for Peace and Development Initiatives (CPDI) that had organised the camp.

Mehr Nasim, a university student, observed that the RTI law would not only empower people but would also help bridge the gap between the citizens and the state. &#8220;We, the taxpayers, want to know where exactly our money is being utilised and how? We have waited for decades to get our voices heard and make those at the helm of affairs accountable to the people,&#8221; added Zakiya Minhas, an engineering student.

Fareeda Khan, a high court lawyer, said more than 80 per cent pending litigations in courts were related to land disputes mainly because it took years to get the revenue record from the patwaris. She added that the RTI law would make it easy for the people to get the needed information and record within a few days.

The participants said after the passage of the RTI law, it would be the duty of every person to make awareness among people about how to get access to the public information so that maximum number of citizens can get advantage of the law.

The advocates of RTI law on the occasion also asked the federal government to come up with a similar law so that people can ask about the transparency in multi-billion projects, purchase of government machinery or even the travel log of politicians and bureaucrats.

&#8220;Let us enter into a new era and claim our rights. After the KP government, other provinces should also formulate similar laws to facilitate the citizens to get access to information,&#8221; said Dr Kanwal Khawar, one of the speakers.


*Source:* http://dawn.com/news/1037235


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> *Punjab asked to enact right to information law *
> 
> 
> 
> *RAWALPINDI, Aug 20: People from all walks of life on Tuesday asked the Punjab government to enact a Right to Information (RTI) law similar to the one passed by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government.*
> 
> Speaking at a mobilisation camp here, civil society activists and others said the passage of the RTI ordinance in the KP province was going to be a game changer in the country. It is &#8216;something new and positive&#8217; in Pakistan after decades, they added.They said people needed access to information for making their voices heard and resolving their problems.
> 
> &#8220;We hope the Punjab government will enact the RTI law soon. But we want that the whistleblowers in the government offices should be protected under the law. There should also be rigorous punishment for all those officials who will not respond to the public complaints or provide the citizens with misleading information,&#8221; said an official of the Centre for Peace and Development Initiatives (CPDI) that had organised the camp.
> 
> Mehr Nasim, a university student, observed that the RTI law would not only empower people but would also help bridge the gap between the citizens and the state. &#8220;We, the taxpayers, want to know where exactly our money is being utilised and how? We have waited for decades to get our voices heard and make those at the helm of affairs accountable to the people,&#8221; added Zakiya Minhas, an engineering student.
> 
> Fareeda Khan, a high court lawyer, said more than 80 per cent pending litigations in courts were related to land disputes mainly because it took years to get the revenue record from the patwaris. She added that the RTI law would make it easy for the people to get the needed information and record within a few days.
> 
> The participants said after the passage of the RTI law, it would be the duty of every person to make awareness among people about how to get access to the public information so that maximum number of citizens can get advantage of the law.
> 
> The advocates of RTI law on the occasion also asked the federal government to come up with a similar law so that people can ask about the transparency in multi-billion projects, purchase of government machinery or even the travel log of politicians and bureaucrats.
> 
> &#8220;Let us enter into a new era and claim our rights. After the KP government, other provinces should also formulate similar laws to facilitate the citizens to get access to information,&#8221; said Dr Kanwal Khawar, one of the speakers.
> 
> 
> *Source:* Punjab asked to enact right to information law - DAWN.COM


Probably they forgot to visit the cite
Transparency | Punjab Portal
Punjab Portal


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Ek chimagar ekaila
> PDF par, btha hua tha
> Musharraf ko bachata tha
> Noon ka naam, uski G**d jalata tha
> bohat he tarapta tha
> uthak bethak karta tha
> sabr ussay nahi aata tha
> mushsrraf ka haal jalata tha
> T**ta Musharraf ka khaba (left) tha
> jysy Musharraf uska aaba tha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is and it should be but it seems that other seem to find it hard to digest this thread







*ayaa lilay hund terey marrey nasseb. tey mien ki karan?*


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> *ayaa lilay hund terey marrey nasseb. tey mien ki karan?*


Perhlay sahi tarha likhna seekhlo "Istupid" tum log ****** lagtay ho Punjabi likhtay huay.


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Perhlay sahi tarha likhna seekhlo "Istupid" tum log ****** lagtay ho Punjabi likhtay huay.







*ayaa kon bakrey they wich fassad paa riya jey?*
war is just begun!


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> *ayaa kon bakrey they wich fassad paa riya jey?*
> war is just begun!


----------



## arushbhai

Why is it that PTI trolls keep coming here and trolling but when I posted some pics in PTI political desk, I was removed. Talk about having a biased mod. Seems like they all need burnol.


----------



## Jzaib

arushbhai said:


> Why is it that PTI trolls keep coming here and trolling but when I posted some pics in PTI political desk, I was removed. Talk about having a biased mod. Seems like they all need burnol.



mostly pics are posted by guys which was very anti PTI ... u may be removed bcoz u made no sense in ur comments or may be very offensive without any reason ... Majority of people used fb, twitter or this kinda forums are from educated class ... thats why some pml n members are bullied ... likewise PTI lack support in lower class and uneducated people thats why we loose in rural areas .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

A lovely ehtijaj


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

*Shahbaz teri pervaz se Jalta hay Zamana!*


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> *Shahbaz teri pervaz se Jalta hay Zamana!*








*Shahbaz teri ullaad se Jalta hay Zamana*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> *Shahbaz teri ullaad se Jalta hay Zamana*



Especially Musharraf ke aulad 

Yeh lo kaam aaye ge but pehlay ek khorak burnool ke zaroor lena


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Especially Musharraf ke aulad
> 
> Yeh lo kaam aaye ge but pehlay ek khorak burnool ke zaroor lena

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Meanwhile in faisalabad where PML-N swept in elections..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Meanwhile in faisalabad where PML-N swept in elections..



Its not the first time they have sewpt Faislabad. Even with all its might even Mushi couldn't stop PML-N from taking seats from Fsd. Gujranwala and Faisalabad have always been PML-N's strongholds.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Its not the first time they have sewpt Faislabad. Even with all its might even Mushi couldn't stop PML-N from taking seats from Fsd. Gujranwala and Faisalabad have always been PML-N's strongholds.



Don't tell us about PML-N strongholds, tell us about that land mafia in PML-N strongholds..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Don't tell us about PML-N strongholds, tell us about that land mafia in PML-N strongholds..


A clash that took place in decades. Can it be compared with a place being bombed, attacked almost daily?



Jazzbot said:


> Don't tell us about PML-N strongholds, tell us about that land mafia in PML-N strongholds..


A holding and that too without no names can tell you how much? I can design a holding against IK, hang it on the wall and take a picture. how much credible would it be? I am surprised that parhi likhi digital party maintains stone age common sense. And yes Muslim town is dominated by PTI's local landlord Mian Ozy. You guys can approach him for the details and then let me know of it.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> A clash that took place in decades. Can it be compared with a place being bombed, attacked almost daily?
> 
> 
> A holding and that too without no names can tell you how much? I can design a holding against IK, hang it on the wall and take a picture. how much credible would it be? I am surprised that parhi likhi digital party maintains stone age common sense. And yes Muslim town is dominated by PTI's local landlord Mian Ozy. You guys can approach him for the details and then let me know of it.



The question is, WHERE IS PUNJAB POLICE & GOVT?? Oh yes, they are busy storming peaceful hunger camps, aren't they? And this incident is not the only incident. Rajanpur, Chota Gang, remember? Lashkar-e-Jhangvi activities in Punjab? and the list goes on. Punjab is becoming a paradise for these sect groups and banned outfits, and your Punjab Govt has turned a blind eye on them.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> The question is, WHERE IS PUNJAB POLICE & GOVT?? Oh yes, they are busy storming peaceful hunger camps, aren't they? And this incident is not the only incident. Rajanpur, Chota Gang, remember? Lashkar-e-Jhangvi activities in Punjab? and the list goes on. Punjab is becoming a paradise for these sect groups and banned outfits, and your Punjab Govt has turned a blind eye on them.


It was for police that subsequent damage was protected. It was in police protection, jinaza prayers offered and it was in police's supervision, the situation subsequently controlled. Btw you haven't answered my question


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot

Source: Nai Baat Details


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: Jang Multimedia


And a patwari was bragging at another thread that only PML-N is capable of handling Pakistan's issue.. 

@mafiya @pkuser2k12 @Slav Defence @Mani2020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> Source: Jang Multimedia
> 
> 
> And a patwari was bragging at another thread that only PML-N is capable of handling Pakistan's issue..
> 
> @mafiya @pkuser2k12 @Slav Defence @Mani2020



When Mr.Sharif can give such statements to spare Punjab from Taliban,rather then taken this issue in federal level,then anything is possible.


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> Source: Jang Multimedia
> 
> 
> And a patwari was bragging at another thread that only PML-N is capable of handling Pakistan's issue..
> 
> @mafiya @pkuser2k12 @Slav Defence @Mani2020


 @hasnain0099 a case of misplaced priorities I guess? metro bus type theatrics taking precedence !

What's the chance such theatrics are again repeated in current tenure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

apnay jahil supporter ko bewakof bana rahay hain ganjay ..sher aik bari phir ...

chotay miyaan tu chootay miyaan barey miyaan b subhan allah ...shahbaz sharif aur nawaz sharif apnay jahil votes ko bewakof bantay phir pakrey gaye

http://www.zemtv.com/2013/08/26/naw...h-visited-fake-flood-relief-camp-in-ghotkhi/\

btw no one repiled me yesterday ..noon leagues on this forum was saying bijli ka masla haal kar dya ..sirf 5-6 hours load shedding hoo rahi ha ...1700 mg add keya ...bla bla ...thori se garmi ho sab kuch wasey ka wasey ho gaya


----------



## batmannow

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> apnay jahil supporter ko bewakof bana rahay hain ganjay ..sher aik bari phir ...
> 
> chotay miyaan tu chootay miyaan barey miyaan b subhan allah ...shahbaz sharif aur nawaz sharif apnay jahil votes ko bewakof bantay phir pakrey gaye
> 
> http://www.zemtv.com/2013/08/26/naw...h-visited-fake-flood-relief-camp-in-ghotkhi/\
> 
> btw no one repiled me yesterday ..noon leagues on this forum was saying bijli ka masla haal kar dya ..sirf 5-6 hours load shedding hoo rahi ha ...1700 mg add keya ...bla bla ...thori se garmi ho sab kuch wasey ka wasey ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Power project: CM to preside over foundation-laying
FAISALABAD: 
The foundation laying ceremony of a 3.8 MW solar powered electricity generation plant at the University of Agriculture Faisalabad would be held on Tuesday (today).
The ceremony will be organised at the university&#8217;s Postgraduate Agricultural Research Station. It will be presided over by Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif.
A UAF spokesman said that the chief minster would also inaugurate the solar green houses that would enable the university get green energy. He said the university was setting up the plant in collaboration with Apollo Ampex Private Ltd to produce clean and pollution 3.8 MW free solar energy.
He is also scheduled to meet an Austrian delegation, which includes Austrian Ambassador Mag Axel Wech, former Austrian defence minister Herbert Scheibner, Austrian Parliament member Gerhard Huber, and Rainer Kertes, CEO of an Austrian company.
The spokesman said that the CM will also inaugurate UAF&#8217;s Community College on Jhang Road.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 27th, 2013.
Power project: CM to preside over foundation-laying &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> @hasnain0099 a case of misplaced priorities I guess? metro bus type theatrics taking precedence !
> 
> What's the chance such theatrics are again repeated in current tenure


I guess its not the complete doom and gloom, there are always hurdles to any objective. However, Its also in appropriate to consider that Punjab Government has been idle in Education Sector 


> &#8220;One child, one teacher, one book and one pen can change the world. Education is the only solution. Education first.&#8221; So ended Malala Yousufzai&#8217;s rousing speech before the UN Youth Assembly on July 12. Malala voiced a call to action to fulfil the universal right to education for every child. With 40 million out of 70 million Pakistani children aged five to 19 not attending school, Pakistan is performing poorly in this regard. Given this, it rightly seems that we have mountains to climb before we can educate all our children.
> But this is not a column about how dismal things look, about how our government is inefficient, and how our citizenry is unmotivated. It is about the steps that are being taken in the right direction, especially in Punjab. Here is a look at some of the &#8220;good news&#8221; from Punjab&#8217;s education sector, as Sir Michael Barber, Department for International Development&#8217;s (DFID) special representative for education in Pakistan, describes it. Due to a number of interventions, which are part of a larger reform road map, *teacher presence and student attendance numbers have shown impressive increases in Punjab. Both the percentages of teachers present and of already enrolled students attending class were greater than 92 per cent in December 2012, up from 72 per cent and 82 per cent in September 2011, respectively.* The *percentage of schools with functioning facilities has also increased from 69 per cent to 91 per cent in the same time frame*. Enrolment has seen *increases for the five-to-nine-year age range, but most of these come from kachi (or kindergarten classes) and do not yet extend all the way through primary school.* *While some areas in Punjab have laudably passed the 90 per cent enrolment mark, others, such as rural areas and southern Punjab, as well as girls&#8217; schools, clearly lag behind. *In addition, students are learning more. The latest Annual Status of Education Report, which assessed over 60,000 children from all Punjab districts, reveals significant gains in learning outcomes for both literacy and numeracy. Clearly, there is much more work to be done, but the above indicators show progress.
> A number of policy innovations, fostered by the DFID and led by the Punjab government, have made these developments possible. Greater monitoring of schools has been instrumental in improving teacher presence. This has been made possible by the tireless work done by a revamped programme monitoring and implementation unit. Also key is the Punjab Education Foundation, which enables poor children to attend low-cost private schools for free. *There is also the Punjab Educational Endowment Fund (PEEF), established in 2009 to provide merit-based scholarships and assistance in the 16 less-developed districts in Punjab. It has awarded over 41,000 scholarships, worth over Rs2 billion.*
> *A number of government policies specifically target girls and young women. Under the Punjab Education Sector Reform Programme, annual cash stipends worth Rs1.5 billion are provided to 380,000 girls in grades six to 10 in government schools, in 16 out of the 36 Punjab districts. The objective is to improve enrolment and increase retention. The beneficiary girls are given Rs2,400 a year conditional on an 80 per cent attendance rate.*
> Some of Punjab&#8217;s policies and successes will be replicable and some will need to be adapted for the other provinces. The DFID is providing its second-largest funding to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with the expectation that some of these successes can be reproduced there. Balochistan is implementing a programme similar to the PEEF, in a good example of inter-provincial policy learning.
> All of the above implies that Punjab is making strides in solving the access issue and in increasing the quantity of education supplied, at least at the primary level. But what about the quality of education? There are serious issues with our curricula and in our textbooks, as well as in how we expect our students to learn from these materials. While it appears that the 2006 curriculum reform recommendations have been incorporated in Punjab&#8217;s latest textbooks, there is no analysis yet of the quality of these textbooks. Over the next few weeks, I will be undertaking exactly that task.
> Published in The Express Tribune, June 21st, 2013.
> Punjab


More about the framework 
Educational reforms:
A mandate for delivery &#8211; The Express Tribune
100% enrolment: Campaign to send 2 million children back to school &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

KARACHI: Microsoft Pakistan said on Tuesday that it had sponsored a foreign trip for a Punjab government official but denied the allegation that it was a bribe to secure a government tender.

Refraining to mention anything about the official&#8217;s spouse who had also been on the trip, Microsoft described the trip as a necessary reference site visit.

The Wall Street Journal had reported on August 21 that Microsoft had allegedly authorised a consulting firm to pay for a five-day trip of a Punjab government official and his wife to Egypt in order to secure a tender worth $9 million.

The report also said that Microsoft&#8217;s relationships with business partners in Russia and Pakistan that allegedly bribed foreign officials in return for contracts was being investigated by US Department of Justice.

The Pakistani subsidiary of the Washington-based tech giant denied the allegations and clarified that the visit complied with company policy.

The company also denied the involvement of a consulting firm saying that the contract was a direct one between the Punjab government official and Microsoft Pakistan.

&#8216;Within policy&#8217;: Microsoft Pakistan confirms sponsoring trip for govt official &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> KARACHI: Microsoft Pakistan said on Tuesday that it had sponsored a foreign trip for a Punjab government official but denied the allegation that it was a bribe to secure a government tender.
> 
> Refraining to mention anything about the official&#8217;s spouse who had also been on the trip, Microsoft described the trip as a necessary reference site visit.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal had reported on August 21 that Microsoft had allegedly authorised a consulting firm to pay for a five-day trip of a Punjab government official and his wife to Egypt in order to secure a tender worth $9 million.
> 
> The report also said that Microsoft&#8217;s relationships with business partners in Russia and Pakistan that allegedly bribed foreign officials in return for contracts was being investigated by US Department of Justice.
> 
> The Pakistani subsidiary of the Washington-based tech giant denied the allegations and clarified that the visit complied with company policy.
> 
> The company also denied the involvement of a consulting firm saying that the contract was a direct one between the Punjab government official and Microsoft Pakistan.
> 
> &#8216;Within policy&#8217;: Microsoft Pakistan confirms sponsoring trip for govt official &#8211; The Express Tribune



Just browsed through and got this one


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Just browsed through and got this one



CM Punjab might have "might have" forget to look in to this matter due to his commitments elsewhere in his last tenure

One more thing is Punjab Anti corruption bureau is ineffective. "baraye naam" would be a suitable title for it


What is hindering is CM and PM properly distribute the ministerial posts to all members instead of holding multiple positions to themselves. For example, CM sharif when he was busy fighting dengure or rehabilitating flood victims, would have ignored other matters, which would have affected the day to day decision taking or policy creation of that said ministries.

Same thing PM is doing, when he went to China, several policy decisions were remain in pending just as newspaper pointed out then and now this ministry of Law thing.


----------



## Jazzbot

And they were whining about PTI's step to restore KP syllabus to original state as ANP mostly removed Quranic verses and Islamic Literature. While they are doing same old Anti Pak Army sh!t in Punjab..  


@nuclearpak @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @Slav Defence @Leader @batmannow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

Jazzbot said:


> And they were whining about PTI's step to restore KP syllabus to original state as ANP mostly removed Quranic verses and Islamic Literature. While they are doing same old Anti Pak Army sh!t in Punjab..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @Slav Defence @Leader @batmannow



A time when to show support and solidarity to our Armed Forces more than any time due to ongoing dangers yet People like these are bringing Personal Vandetta against our armed forces and trying to keep our coming generations in dark about the sacrifices of our national Heroes...Truly pathetic approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Jazzbot said:


> And they were whining about PTI's step to restore KP syllabus to original state as ANP mostly removed Quranic verses and Islamic Literature. While they are doing same old Anti Pak Army sh!t in Punjab..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @Slav Defence  @Leader @batmannow



Some one from India or its implants in Pakistani civili services are misguiding sharif and exploiting sharif family's hate for the sons of soil.

This will promote terrorism, before every child had to study hard to in order to follow their idols, now children will become easy recruits for TTP $.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

> Some one from India or its implants in Pakistani civili services are misguiding sharif and exploiting sharif family's hate for the sons of soil.


Sugar Mill itself is enough to give this advice


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> And they were whining about PTI's step to restore KP syllabus to original state as ANP mostly removed Quranic verses and Islamic Literature. While they are doing same old Anti Pak Army sh!t in Punjab..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @Slav Defence @Leader @batmannow









brother of major shabir sharif SHD, (NH) still serving in that army!
& looking all that?
thats what the indian plan followed by thier pupet name noora sharif but what they forget is this!
really , i am telling no joke, its the end game of noora,s from pakistan, they are just bzy digging thier own graves?lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

batmannow said:


> brother of major shabir sharif SHD, (NH) still serving in that army!
> & looking all that?
> thats what the indian plan followed by thier pupet name noora sharif but what they forget is this!
> really , i am telling no joke, its the end game of noora,s from pakistan, t*hey are just bzy digging thier own graves*?lol



They will complete their tenure and public will get the chance to elect the party they desire. Your understanding of democracy is very weak batman jee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> And they were whining about PTI's step to restore KP syllabus to original state as ANP mostly removed Quranic verses and Islamic Literature. While they are doing same old Anti Pak Army sh!t in Punjab..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @Slav Defence @Leader @batmannow



The roshan khyal mafia has spread like cancer in Pakistan they are the one doing these things and later when government higher ups know they back track

why don't they pinpoint that teacher xyz did that or that xyz teacher's committee omitted it in the syllabus

its like they do something hoping people will one day become accustom to it.

This InshAllah will never happen.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Sedqal said:


> They will complete their tenure and public will get the chance to elect the party they desire. Your understanding of democracy is very weak batman jee



& with noora shoes shinners of genrl jillani,s in power you think its democracy?
manipulated elctoral system , with complete admin control of the vast majority populated province, you name it musarat shaheen can become PM of of pakistan, even though i, am not in favour of that west minsterl democracy with a unwritten constitution itself, & of which you ignorants get thier inspirations. even that protected rule of royals hve some rules?
but here in pakistan its, allways noora qanoon, noora raj, noori parliment, each & every one has thier own noori price tag, in the end?
well, its comming, i will glad to see you in the streets dying for noora,s!
lets hope you will be doing that, at least some of noora,s accociates has to set any goddam examples, any where in thier dam noora history?
learn from the history, just save noora to be hangged live on the free media this time!


----------



## Sedqal

batmannow said:


> & with noora shoes shinners of genrl jillani,s in power you think its democracy?
> manipulated elctoral system , with complete admin control of the vast majority populated province, you name it musarat shaheen can become PM of of pakistan, even though i, am not in favour of that west minsterl democracy with a unwritten constitution itself, & of which you ignorants get thier inspirations. even that protected rule of royals hve some rules?
> but here in pakistan its, allways noora qanoon, noora raj, noori parliment, each & every one has thier own noori price tag, in the end?
> well, its comming, i will glad to see you in the streets dying for noora,s!
> lets hope you will be doing that, at least some of noora,s accociates has to set any goddam examples, any where in thier dam noora history?



Haha take a chill pill batman jee, democracy is here to stay. Pakistan will become Jinnah's Pakistan, there is nothing you can do to stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Sedqal said:


> Haha take a chill pill batman jee, democracy is here to stay. Pakistan will become Jinnah's Pakistan, there is nothing you can do to stop it.



its you who need a dam panaroia pill !
but dont worrg we ill give you wht you deserve in the end?
its jinnah,s pakistan from the day 1 of its creation, but its been captured by NOORA , & we are going to make sure this time, there will be no 1 after this time to do that, keep saying it, whatever you want, but its just take 3 hours to lockdown everthing?
your mouth & your thinking isnt is any dam gurnte, for NOORA dam RAJ for 5 more years, its a heavy boot in the end anyway!
just face it,its a reality with a money back gurnte in it?



BATMAN said:


>



its for patriot pakistani belivers, not for noora traitors anyway, dear sir!


----------



## Sedqal

batmannow said:


> its you who need a dam panaroia pill !
> but dont worrg we ill give you wht you deserve in the end?
> its jinnah,s pakistan from the day 1 of its creation, but its been captured by NOORA , & we are going to make sure this time, there will be no 1 after this time to do that, keep saying it, whatever you want, but its just take 3 hours to lockdown everthing?
> your mouth & your thinking isnt is any dam gurnte, for NOORA dam RAJ for 5 more years, its a heavy boot in the end anyway!
> just face it,its a reality with a money back gurnte in it?
> 
> 
> 
> its for patriot pakistani belivers, not for noora traitors anyway, dear sir!



Do you actually think NS planned to remove those names? Its an oversight and was corrected as soon as it was pointed out. As for PMLN lets wait and see, I keep wining this game. I told you Mushy will be tried, you said no. I told you mushy will be jailed, you said no. I told you PA will wash its hands off Mushy, you said no. Now I am telling you PMLN will complete its five years.


----------



## aamerjamal

Peaceful Civilian said:


>



so are we going to win next cricket WorldCup.......???????????


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> And they were whining about PTI's step to restore KP syllabus to original state as ANP mostly removed Quranic verses and Islamic Literature. While they are doing same old Anti Pak Army sh!t in Punjab..
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @balixd @Mani2020 @Slav Defence @Leader @batmannow



This is unbelievable,instead of increasing the quality of syllabus,they are reducing and removing important chapters?
What the hell they want to feed the next generations?
Already our youngsters are fantasized with pathetic video games 'Counter Strike' etc,and instead of they help to strengthen image of Pakistan army in their eyes and help to reduce inferiority complex that some feels and help them to identify the difference between real life hero and film actor,this is what they are doing?
What they want our sons to become?*Beghairat* like them?
Ridiculous,few chapter will not burden students,I remember that when I was in school/college,I never needed to work hard on these subjects,they are stored in my heart just after some verbal reading before 3-4 hours of exam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> its you who need a dam panaroia pill !
> but dont worrg we ill give you wht you deserve in the end?
> its jinnah,s pakistan from the day 1 of its creation, but its been captured by NOORA , & we are going to make sure this time, there will be no 1 after this time to do that, keep saying it, whatever you want, but its just take 3 hours to lockdown everthing?
> your mouth & your thinking isnt is any dam gurnte, for NOORA dam RAJ for 5 more years, its a heavy boot in the end anyway!
> just face it,its a reality with a money back gurnte in it?
> 
> 
> 
> its for patriot pakistani belivers, not for noora traitors anyway, dear sir!


Oh Army aay ge Egypt see....nevermind.



Slav Defence said:


> This is unbelievable,instead of increasing the *quality of syllabus*,they are reducing and removing important chapters?


1) How do you define the quality of the syllabus? 
2) The names have been found missing, not the chapters. Read the news properly. It could be due to misprint of mistake of editing.


----------



## batmannow

Sedqal said:


> Do you actually think NS planned to remove those names? Its an oversight and was corrected as soon as it was pointed out. As for PMLN lets wait and see, I keep wining this game. I told you Mushy will be tried, you said no. I told you mushy will be jailed, you said no. I told you PA will wash its hands off Mushy, you said no. Now I am telling you PMLN will complete its five years.



what you thinkmwho is gurding him in chak shezad, indian army?
anyway he isnt is the subject here?
keep saying whatever but NOORA,s are going down, very very fast, comming 5 months ohh my god!lol
what you think with all those secretaries & professors, they dont know what was missing from the text books?
ok if it was the mistake, then who is responsible, & what punishment he got? nothing?lol



hasnain0099 said:


> Oh Army aay ge Egypt see....nevermind.
> 
> 
> 1) How do you define the quality of the syllabus?
> 2) The names have been found missing, not the chapters. Read the news properly. It could be due to misprint of mistake of editing.



ohh you dont know 111s compound?
99 from where it comes?
ok but NOORA,s they knew better thn you, cause they were the ones on the long handles?lol


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> ohh you dont know 111s compound?
> 99 from where it comes?
> ok but NOORA,s they knew better thn you, cause they were the ones on the long handles?lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Panther 57

What about helicopter expenses from Lahore to Sheikupura.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507589122663467






Fake flood relief camps around Lahore CM Punjab is busy only in photo sessions


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


>



Meanwhile...



> IN the coming days the president and the prime minister are hosting several receptions not only to each other but also to former PMs, the hordes of present and former cabinet members, advisers, members of parliament, senior bureaucrats, besides ambassadors, members of the diplomatic corps, the media personnel and others.
> 
> Does not this seem to be callous and inhuman looking at the plight and misery of more than 1.50 million uprooted people on account of continuous floods? As everyone knows millions of rupees will be spent on these purported receptions.
> 
> The amount so saved can help in rehabilitating thousands of these hapless families and people. What has happened to the PMLN`s pre-election slogan the `drive for austerity`? Z. H. BORHANI Karachi
> 
> Uncalled for reception | ePaper | DAWN.COM



Completely agree with Mr Z.H. Borhani. Instead of these lavish dinners for every tota billa in PPP and PML, the government should ne cutting costs.

So much for austerity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>



teach it to NOORA,S in that league of fake degree holders?
for whom you are using all of your, grammer?lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> teach it to NOORA,S in that league of fake degree holders?
> for whom you are using all of your, grammer?lol


 Chimgadar ko bohat dard hue hay


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree with Mr Z.H. Borhani. Instead of these lavish dinners for every tota billa in PPP and PML, the government should ne cutting costs.
> 
> So much for austerity.


Is that an openion or a news item? Seems more like an openion because I haven't come accross any newspiece related to this issue. I do agree with author's point of view that rather than spending money on such functions, its better that money be donated to flood effectees.


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Is that an openion or a news item? Seems more like an openion because I haven't come accross any newspiece related to this issue. I do agree with author's point of view that rather than spending money on such functions, its better that money be donated to flood effectees.



This is an opinion.

But there was an article a couple of days back in DAWN or News that Zardari is going to give dinners to Nawaz Sharif (1-1), then to the cabinet, then to the bureaucracy and cabinet and former government (Gilani, Ashraf etc)...then Nawaz Sharif is also going to do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Chimgadar ko bohat dard hue hay


offtopic! abusive reported!
abhi tu halkaa saa rakha hai, abhi sey rooo ney lagey hoo?


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Tiger Awan said:


> Promote it infront of ppl who spread lies and even think Hamza is Pmln Punjab President ...... i will try .......


he is the nawaz ,..he is defecto punjab president .. do u think even a minister have courage to disagree with him?


----------



## Panther 57

> But there was an article a couple of days back in DAWN or News that Zardari is going to give dinners to Nawaz Sharif (1-1), then to the cabinet, then to the bureaucracy and cabinet and former government (Gilani, Ashraf etc)...then Nawaz Sharif is also going to do the same.


Bill will be paid by public


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> he is the nawaz ,..he is defecto punjab president .. do u think even a minister have courage to disagree with him?


Btw you haven't changed your location to La'*****....


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=436935996423821






And Govt's hidden robberies continue. Increase in TV License fee by 40% without any notification. Dafuq is going on, what was budget for and what is NA for if they are going to do things like this?

@nuclearpak @Leader @mafiya @Slav Defence @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 @hasnain0099 @Peaceful Civilian @Cheetah786 @W.11 @wasm95 @Zarvan @Patriots @darkinsky @Mirzay @chauvunist @Khalidr @PWFI @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=436935996423821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Govt's hidden robberies continue. Increase in TV License fee by 40% without any notification. Dafuq is going on, what was budget for and what is NA for if they are going to do things like this?
> 
> @nuclearpak @Leader @mafiya @Slav Defence @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 @hasnain0099 @Peaceful Civilian @Cheetah786 @W.11 @wasm95 @Zarvan @Patriots @darkinsky @Mirzay @chauvunist @Khalidr @PWFI @HRK




deekho deekho kon aya sher aya sheer aya ... dont worry hussian will find some justification for it as well ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

^^^^ yeh faisla kab hua kis ney kia ?

pm house main noorey ne kia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalidr

Noray ki kia percentage hai PTV fee may.. The legendary clown started his ultimate drama .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> The question what should be asked is that from how long the TV license fee was fixed at 25 Rs? I guess since 2000s, the licence fee has been 25 Rs. Btw it was also decided in 2000s those who did not own a TV could always inform their Desco and get exemption. So a lot of low unit users quickly availed this facility.




So this justify how Govt. has increased the license fee without any prior notice or announcement?  And it was revised in 2010 to 35 Rs, please update your info.

41% hike after just 3 years, wow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> So this justify how Govt. has increased the license fee without any prior notice or announcement?  And it was revised in 2010 to 35 Rs, please update your info.
> 
> 41% hike after just 3 years, wow..


The TV report itself says that the Fee is collected by WAPDA and then transferred to PTV. And as i said it before, if somebody doesn't own a TV set, can always ask his/her respective desco for an exemption.


----------



## Jazzbot

Setting boundaries: Information secretary accuses PML-N of meddling in G-B


*GILGIT: Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leader Siddiqul Farooq has been accused of interfering in the affairs of the Gilgit-Baltistan government.*

The accusation was made by Pakistan Peoples Partys (PPP) secretary of information in G-B after Farooq gave a statement to the media regarding alleged corruption of the PPP-led government in the region.

What he is doing is in sheer violation of the autonomy given to provinces under the 18th Amendment, said G-Bs Secretary of Information Rana Nazeem on Wednesday.

Farooq should not worry about us. We are capable of putting our house in order as we have independent offices of the governor and chief minister in place, he said. We are answerable to the public, not him.

Nazeem said the PML-N leader is neither a minister nor a senator in the government; therefore he should stay away from G-Bs affairs. He should respect the mandate of the people who voted the PPP into power, he added.

The secretary also asked the federal government to rein in on the PML-N leader and maintain confidence between both parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



it all over internet that sms and call packages are blocked from now on ? can u confirm ?


----------



## SBD-3

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> it all over internet that sms and call packages are blocked from now on ? can u confirm ?


Yes its in the news as well. 
PTA orders telecos to terminate all call, SMS packages immediately: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Yes its in the news as well.
> PTA orders telecos to terminate all call, SMS packages immediately: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune



That is just brutal ...first tax on imposes on cards now this ..not kool PML N


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Yes its in the news as well.
> PTA orders telecos to terminate all call, SMS packages immediately: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune



Entire world is moving forward at ultimate pace, and these idiots are busy pushing us back to previous century..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Entire world is moving forward at ultimate pace, and *these idiots are busy pushing us back to previous century*..


And how would you elaborate that?



jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> That is just brutal ...first tax on imposes on cards now this ..not kool PML N


Post-pay rules


----------



## Slav Defence

@Jazzbot

We all are well aware of past of such mindsets,so I am so not astonished to see them doing so again.
Shame to people of Pakistan to vote such corrupted mindsets once again,as we have options of choosing between _Black and Grey,_ and how unfortunate of us for not having whites to as an option to elect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Ghaus Ali Shah resigns as PML-N Sindh president - thenews.com.pk






KHAIRPUR: Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) Sindh chief, Ghaus Ali Shah has resigned from his party post, Geo News reported.

Party&#8217;s district president Abdul Majeed Shaikh confirmed the resignation of Ghaus Ali Shah and said his differences with the party emerged during the time of presidential election.

Shaikh said Ghaus Ali Shah was out of the country for Umra and would chalk out the future line of action upon his return.


Any info on why he quit and what difference he had with party? @hasnain0099

--------------------

EDIT: Nevermind, saw you post above.


----------



## Side-Winder

*Kyaaaaaa baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat krdi khan shb!!! *






*aray bhai kisi ko yaaaad aya kuch??? 
just to make you remember*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151314269650943





*Promise of Shahbaz Sharif* :-





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357849651003734




@Leader @SamranAli @hasnain0099 @Slav Defence @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @AstanoshKhan @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Side-Winder said:


> Kyaaaaaa baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat krdi khan shb!!!



Dil khush kar dia hy Khan sb ne aaj to. Lets wait and see how PML-N supporters at this forum will try to defend this? 

May be same old excuse: *Meesak-e-Jamhooriat ki roo se aur Waseeeeee tar Mulki Mufaad ki khaatir Zardari ka loota hua paisa wapis nahi aa sakta.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Ghaus Ali Shah resigns as PML-N Sindh president - thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KHAIRPUR: Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) Sindh chief, Ghaus Ali Shah has resigned from his party post, Geo News reported.
> 
> Party&#8217;s district president Abdul Majeed Shaikh confirmed the resignation of Ghaus Ali Shah and said his differences with the party emerged during the time of presidential election.
> 
> Shaikh said Ghaus Ali Shah was out of the country for Umra and would chalk out the future line of action upon his return.
> 
> 
> Any info on why he quit and what difference he had with party? @hasnain0099
> 
> --------------------
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, saw you post above.



The news piece,which I've shared above, already have quite a lot of details in it.



Side-Winder said:


> *Kyaaaaaa baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat krdi khan shb!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *aray bhai kisi ko yaaaad aya kuch???
> just to make you remember*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151314269650943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Promise of Shahbaz Sharif* :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357849651003734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader @SamranAli @hasnain0099 @Slav Defence @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @AstanoshKhan @mafiya



Just one question, If he has details about those "lotay huay dollars" he should bring those to public. Merely speeches for public consumption do little than bringing solid proofs.


----------



## Side-Winder

hasnain0099 said:


> Just one question, If he has details about those "lotay huay dollars" he should bring those to public. Merely speeches for public consumption do little than bringing solid proofs.



everybody knows about 'those lutay huay dollars' including Nawaz sharif...
just watch the videos of nawaz sharif and shahbaz sharif how they were promising to bring zardari to book and bring his money back

but you know what they say
'chor,chor ka ehtisaab nahin kr sakta'

same applies here --- nawaz sharif himself is a chor --- how can he do something against zardari...LOL


----------



## SBD-3

Side-Winder said:


> everybody knows.........xyxzxxyyhbb.......


This is the most common reason stated when you have nothing to show. Case in point, if "everybody knows" then there must exist a widely available and accessable evidence,because that's why everybody know. I have just reiterated the same point that Imran sahib should bring forth these widely available and easily accessible evidences to the public and media, no rocket science in here.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

hasnain0099 said:


> Case in point


Hi. I hope that PMLN will take action in Karachi with the help of PPPP government against the MQM terrorist.
We are with you. GO PMLN Go............


----------



## Side-Winder

hasnain0099 said:


> This is the most common reason stated when you have nothing to show. Case in point, if "everybody knows" then there must exist a widely available and accessable evidence,because that's why everybody know. I have just reiterated the same point that Imran sahib should bring forth these widely available and easily accessible evidences to the public and media, no rocket science in here.




HAHAHAH...are you defending zardari? or are you a PML N supporter? or just you have got to oppose imran khan every time?

if im not wrong it was nawaz sharif yapping about zardari's corruption back in 1990s,
and the same nawaz sharif raises zardari to the seat of presidency,saying he has the immunity etc --- and then before elections they played their cards on zardari ---- zardari is thief and imran khan is B team of zardari --- then they talked about dragging him onto the roads of larkana and karachi...

and then we saw nothing happened ---- theory proves ---- 'chor ka ehtsaab chor nahi kr skta'

as for the proofs on zardari's corruption/money laundring --- lots of --- that money in the swiss banks is hell of proof...

hell there is a thread here as well

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/241677-exposing-corruption-zardari-nawaz-sharif.html#post4066565


----------



## Jungibaaz

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Hi. I hope that PMLN will take action in Karachi with the help of PPPP government against the MQM terrorist.
> We are with you. GO PMLN Go............



Same thing happened back then. 

Didn't go so well. 
I'm no supporter of MQM, but I know that such operations against them alone, without dealing with people's party gangsters and other troublemakers will do the opposite of good.


----------



## SBD-3

Side-Winder said:


> HAHAHAH...are you defending zardari? or are you a PML N supporter? or just you have got to oppose imran khan every time?
> 
> if im not wrong it was nawaz sharif yapping about zardari's corruption back in 1990s,
> and the same nawaz sharif raises zardari to the seat of presidency,saying he has the immunity etc --- and then before elections they played their cards on zardari ---- zardari is thief and imran khan is B team of zardari --- then they talked about dragging him onto the roads of larkana and karachi...
> 
> and then we saw nothing happened ---- theory proves ---- 'chor ka ehtsaab chor nahi kr skta'
> 
> as for the proofs on zardari's corruption/money laundring --- lots of --- that money in the swiss banks is hell of proof...
> 
> hell there is a thread here as well
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/241677-exposing-corruption-zardari-nawaz-sharif.html#post4066565


I am not defending them, just asking PTI to bring forth the evidences. Law and facts need evidences not _inferences_



Jungibaaz said:


> Same thing happened back then.
> 
> Didn't go so well.
> I'm no supporter of MQM, but I know that such operations against them alone, without dealing with people's party gangsters and other troublemakers will do the opposite of good.


It would have to be an all out sweep against all the militant wings.


----------



## Jungibaaz

hasnain0099 said:


> It would have to be an all out sweep against all the militant wings.



I agree. And if it is done properly, I support PML all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

hasnain0099 said:


> I am not defending them, just asking PTI to bring forth the evidences. Law and facts need evidences not _inferences_



oh come on dude,is this your excuse?

okieee...it's time to hold zardari accountable for that money he tranferred to swiss banks,
it's time to hold zardari accountable for why he evaded the due tax money





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1488393741300194





it's time to hold zardari accountable for why his party's more than 50% people evaded tax money

it's time to hold him accountable for why this govt has been the worst of lot,

so talking of evidences there are lots of ----- now please tell me why doesn't your party PML N fulfill the promises ---- or just 'josh e khitabat'? ---- good way to make fool of people ---- telling them that imran khan is B team of zardari and we will do justice to zardari's corruption...

*now don't put the ball in IK's court ---- PML N played this ****** card --- IK is B team of zardari so Vote for PML N if you want zardari be penalized,*


#shame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Side-Winder said:


>



Lion need only Blood!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

An old extract but worth sharing 

AAAAYEN BAAAYEN SHAAAAYENN!!  
@Jazzbot @Leader @nuclearpak





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=230791170404004

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Side-Winder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1488393741300194



Please share info about this program, name and date. I want to hear response of that pml-n guy..


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot

Ye sirf awam ko laray dene ke liye aai thi? Pehle to awam ko apna deedar karwa kar vote mangti thi, ab kidhar hay ye??


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348408875294025





Khawaja Liar Asif blatantly lied once again, and got busted right away..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Side-Winder

Jazzbot said:


> Please share info about this program, name and date. I want to hear response of that pml-n guy..



it's a bit old,i just googled about zardari's tax details and i found this video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hike in oil prices again ...Noon leagues bhie khuda k wasey kuch tu sasta kar doh ..u r killing the nation ... no wonder PPP again started to started to get his reputation back .... sher ne tu loggon k waaat laga di


----------



## Jazzbot

So everybody enjoying 109 Rs liter patrol?  

NS used to say that he has an experienced team, I guess this hike in prices is sheer display of experience..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> So everybody enjoying 109 Rs liter patrol?
> 
> NS used to say that he has an experienced team, I guess this hike in prices is sheer display of experience..



well he was right ..he has an experience team... logggon ko mamu banay ka bohat experience ha inh ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

remember govt employee salary has not been increased as of now !

p.s.
last 3 points are not entirely true


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> So everybody enjoying 109 Rs liter patrol?
> 
> NS used to say that he has an experienced team, I guess this hike in prices is sheer display of experience..



he meant experienced chor !



Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348408875294025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khawaja Liar Asif blatantly lied once again, and got busted right away..



bal baraber bhi inko hiya nahi ati jhot boltay, sharamnaak ulad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

*We casted vote to reduce inflation but results are averse: Pakistani People about Petrol Price Hike*


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

Dekho dekho kon aaya?
Mod Edit 


@Leader @Armstrong @mafiya @balixd @Slav Defence @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

Jazzbot said:


> Dekho dekho kon aaya?
> Mod Edit
> 
> 
> @Leader @Armstrong @mafiya @balixd @Slav Defence @A.Rafay



Please refrain from such words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Rafael said:


> Please refrain from such words.



It was actually posted like this at fb, so just shared it here as is. My bad.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

@hasnain0099 How about operation is Karachi?? Its Time to demolish all militant wings there, involved in bori band Lash , target killing and bhatta mafia. Everyone knows that MQM has largest militant wing there. 
Serious operation is needed otherwise they will continue their inhuman acts for 5 years... .. 
Our economy is directly linked to Karachi, you can't progress if you don't take bold step and kill those evils...


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: http://e.dunya.com.pk/detail.php?date=2013-09-03&edition=LHR&id=575624_26047679


PML-N about to sack all traffic wardens who did PTI's election campaign by sharing text messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> Dekho dekho kon aaya?
> Mod Edit
> 
> 
> @Leader @Armstrong @mafiya @balixd @Slav Defence @A.Rafay



I am so not amazed to see all that now,as I knew this will happen again,as we have re-elected the _corrupted regime_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

For once i thought i should post it in stupid and funny thread 
@Leader @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @Slav Defence 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=667621149934377

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Its sad to see how many users including mods are busy trolling this thread. I have requested before and Ill request again, please use this thread to spread positivity, ideas, and reforms, and not political comics, critics and rumors. I have asked users who support PMLN to refrain from going to the PTI political desk thread and posting comics or criticizing their leaders policies etc. I expect the same for this thread as well. It would only be possible when mods started acting unbiased and treat every member of this forum with equality. I have noticed many mods are involved in trolling and bashing various political views and most of them openly support one political party. You are not a mod for PTI supporters, you are a mod for everyone on this forum so please act like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Side-Winder said:


> For once i thought i should post it in stupid and funny thread
> @Leader @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @Slav Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=667621149934377



manhoos billi face 

Im sure its his guilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Sheraton to say goodbye to Karachi


KARACHI: A Karachi icon, the majestic Sheraton Hotel, will close its doors in December this year in what will definitely be seen as a big setback to the efforts of the Nawaz Sharif government to restore international investor confidence in the metropolis.

The famous property will be taken over by the Swiss chain Mövenpick from Jan 1, 2014, officials said on Tuesday.The news broke as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was in Karachi and addressed important meetings, including a big gathering of Karachi business leaders, and told them to help his government restore confidence.

The decision to end the deal with Starwood Hotels and Resorts, which runs the Sheraton brand across the world, has been taken by the Arabian Sea Enterprises Ltd., the owners of the Sheraton Karachi Hotel, which has decided not to renew the contract with the former after it ends on Dec. 31, sources familiar with the development said.

Instead, the company, owned by the Kuwait Investment Authority (KIA), has decided to enter into a 15-year deal with Mövenpick Hotels and Resorts - a Swiss-based international upscale hotel management company represented in 24 countries with 79 hotels, resorts and Nile cruisers in operation. &#8220;Mövenpick Hotels and Resorts havefinalised a management agreement with Kuwait Investment Authority (KIA), the owner of the hotel, to operate the property from January 1, 2014,&#8221; Toufic Tamim, Vice President Sales and Marketing - Middle East and South Asia of Mövenpick Hotels and Resorts, told The News.

The hotel will be renamed as Mövenpick Hotel Karachi.Tamim said the company plans to refurbish key areas of the hotel next year, and keep as many employees as possible.&#8220;As a Swiss company with a strong expansion strategy across Asia we consider Pakistan to be an important market for our brand development,&#8221; he added.

&#8220;We are in the process of transition, and we would like to welcome the incoming operator Mövenpick and wish the best to Starwood, who have served this hotel and the city for 30 years,&#8221; Sikander Mahmood, chief executive officer of the Arabian Sea Enterprises Ltd., told The News.

&#8220;The move will help protect the interests of the more than 600 employees of the hotel,&#8221; he said.The 16,487 square yard property, which with 407 rooms is the biggest hotel property in Pakistan, has operated as Sheraton Hotel since 1982.

&#8220;The main reason for not renewing the contract with Starwood was that Mövenpick offered a deal which had softer terms and was more lucrative financially,&#8221; a source with the direct knowledge of the deal said.

&#8220;It has been a tough time for the hotel industry after 2005, and the economic meltdown coupled with growing security concerns as well as unfavourable government policies has forced the owners of the hotel not to extend the contract with Sheraton, and hence they have opted for a deal which has softer terms and is more lucrative financially,&#8221; said the source.

He added that in 2005, the revenue from international guests made around 8-10 percent of the hotel&#8217;s total revenue, but the number has now fallen to less than 1 percent.&#8220;Even the international airlines are not coming in overnight &#8212; the revenue decline is massive,&#8221; he said, adding if the situation had been feasible, the company would have not thought twice and renewed the contract with Sheraton.

Representatives of the Sheraton Hotel in Karachi as well as the Starwood in Dubai declined any official comment, but Mövenpick as well as the Arabian Sea Enterprises confirmed the report.Toufic Tamim said the move was in line with the company&#8217;s development strategy to secure projects in key and emerging Asian markets.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=525531490850640


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

nawaz kingo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

No one can make a fool of me says shahbaz...  @Leader @Jazzbot @Aeronaut


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Side-Winder

Look at this retard....hahahahahaha





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=407441902688768


----------



## W.11

Punjab refuses to give surplus wheat to PTI-led KP | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

LAHORE - 



The Punjab government has refused to give wheat to PTI-governed Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP) province, despite having a million tonnes of wheat in surplus, Pakistan Today has learnt.

The KP government in a letter written to Punjab&#8217;s Food Department requested for import of 400,000 tonnes of wheat to meet the shortage. However, the provincial regime in Punjab outright refused to give the favour to the province.

Insiders said Punjab was the major wheat producer in the country, while the crop in KP and Sindh was almost negligible, implying that the country&#8217;s largest province was actually the bread basket for the entire country. Sources in the government confided that Punjab had currently 4 million tonnes of wheat in surplus, while officials estimate the annual consumption of around three million tonnes in the most-populated province.

&#8220;The situation is pretty normal. We have ample stock for our needs and there is no fear of a shortage this year or the next,&#8221; Food Secretary Aslam Kamboh told Pakistan Today.

Even in the Wednesday&#8217;s session of the Punjab Assembly, the opposition, mostly consisting of PTI MPAs, pressed upon the government for giving wheat to KP, however, the government showed no signs of budging from its stance.

Senior officials also maintained there was no legal embargo on inter-provincial trade and provinces were free to trade commodities.

The Food Directorate, however, said the Punjab government did not refuse to sell them wheat. &#8220;We rather showed them the right path. PASSCO is actually the government agency responsible for procuring wheat from surplus areas and providing it to deficit provinces. We have only asked them to purchase it from PASSCO.&#8221;

Food Director Capt (r) Usman said TORs of PASSCO clearly mentioned that it was its job to address wheat shortage.

Adviser to KP CM on Food Qalandar Lodhi said KP wrote a letter to the Punjab government requesting for wheat supply, who asked them [the KPK government] to contact PASSCO.

&#8220;Now the first tranche of the supply of 100,000 tonnes of wheat from PASSCO is on its way,&#8221; Lodhi said. However, he said the KPK government requested Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to waive off Rs 1.5 billion incidental charges on wheat, but the PM &#8220;regretted&#8221;.

&#8220;The PM, however, gave 150,000 tonnes of wheat in grant to the world bank&#8217;s food programme at a time when our province was in a crisis situation. The PM is the PM of all provinces, whichever party is ruling. We have decided to once again request the PM to make it a grant to ease the situation of people in the KP,&#8221; he added.

Food Secretary Aslam Kamboh, however, said the Punjab government had to cater to a huge population besides 900 flour mills across the province, and a shortage would result in unemployment and unrest.
- See more at: Punjab refuses to give surplus wheat to PTI-led KP | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Side-Winder said:


> No one can make a fool of me says shahbaz...  @Leader @Jazzbot @Aeronaut



dramay baz shebaz sharif...

*Unfreedom*

One of the greatest checks on excessive government power is the right of all citizens to get information about what their representatives are up to. The general principle which should be followed, but rarely is, when it comes to freedom of information laws is that all information should be available to the public except for the rare documents that concern national security. Just because a document reveals government wrongdoing or corruption is not sufficient reason to hide it from public view. The PML-N, however, has turned this ideal on its head with its draft of the freedom of information law. The draft bill seems to be trying its very best to ensure that citizens receive as little information as possible. If a request for information is deemed to be &#8216;malicious&#8217; or &#8216;frivolous&#8217; &#8211; although the desire to keep a tab on government activity should never be described as such &#8211; a fine of up to Rs10,000 can be imposed. To further discourage disclosure, individual departments have the right to decide if they want to make documents public, with the ombudsman only able to advise them, rather than order them, on which course of action to take. Add	to that a burdensome fee that must be paid for each request and the freedom of information law begins to sound like an oddly misnamed law.

The PML-N already had two other laws dealing with the same matter to use as a guide: Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s 2002 Freedom of Information Ordinance and the PTI&#8217;s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Right to Information Ordinance. The two laws are poles apart, with Musharraf&#8217;s a masterpiece in obfuscation and doublespeak while the PTI one a model for those who welcome disclosure and accountability. The PML-N opted to use the dictator&#8217;s law as a model. It is also unlikely that the opposition parties will clamour for the law to be strengthened since they too might be in power one day and would also prefer not to be scrutinised. Any law that allows our representatives and bureaucrats to operate in the shadows while the public remains unaware of their doings should not be passed by parliament. The PML-N needs to scrap this bill and go back to the drawing board. Even apart from the PTI provincial bill, there are many better examples of freedom of information legislation the government can look at as a guide. 


http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-8-200104-Unfreedom

typical haramkhoro ki party pmln


----------



## Leader

nawaz kingo ki mojain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350407515094161










sala nawaz kingo !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Misuse of secret funds: Ex-DG IB to appear in SC today


Col (retd) Iqbal Niazi, ex-director general Intelligence Bureau (IB) will appear in the Supreme Court today (Thursday) to provide facts to the apex court regarding handing over of Rs3 million to Nazir Naji in 1999 from the secret funds.

The bureau has so far not been able to provide information in this regard. On the last hearing (26-08-2013), the Supreme Court had summoned Col (retd) Iqbal Niazi and Major (retd) Farid Jadoon to provide the needed information.

Documents available with The News state that in case C.M.A.4671/2012 in H.R.C.19/1996, Asad Kharal, a journalist, had submitted in the Supreme Court that &#8216;The IB had provided Rs3 million to Nazir Naji, a journalist who at that time was not only columnist attached to an Urdu newspaper but also remained government official in his capacity as chairman Pakistan Academy of Letters, Government of Pakistan from 3-4-1997 to 22-10-199. Currently he is editor of an Urdu language newspaper. Saeed Mehdi, PS to then *PM Nawaz Sharif on directions of prime minister, called on then DG IB Col (retd) Iqbal Niazi in prime minister secretariat and conveyed the message of his boss (Sharif) regarding provision of Rs3 million to the said journalist.* Major (r) Farid Jadoon who was then personal staff officer to DG IB Niazi delivered the amount (Rs3 million) to the house of journalist. IB also managed to record audio and video recording of journalist&#8217;s confession. This recording had been conducted by the Col. Ehsanul Haq, the then Provincial (Punjab) chief of IB with the presence of Col. (Retd) Iqbal Niazi.&#8221;

Upon the above mentioned details, the Supreme Court acknowledged the information and passed an order which reads: Mr. Asad Kharal has placed on record under his signatures another document stating therein that IB had provided rupees three million to Nazir Naji, a journalist, in the year 1999, when he was working as government officer. He claims that the documents are authentic and takes full responsibility for the same. Both these documents be sent to the D.G. (IB), for the purpose of examining and submitting a report about the authenticity or otherwise of its contents, after having seen the record and other evidence, reference to which has been made in the application wherein the story of distribution of rupees three million to a journalist has been noted.&#8221;

The apex court August 26 order reads: &#8220;It is pointed by Mr Asad Kharal that notice has been sent to Col (retd) Iqbal Niazi and Maj (retd) Farid Jadoon through ministry of defence and it would be appropriate if the notice is served upon the said persons through DG IB. Order accordingly for want of time. The matter is adjourned to 5th September, 2013 to be fixed at serial number 1.&#8221;

Misuse of secret funds: Ex-DG IB to appear in SC today - thenews.com.pk


nawaz sharif father of lifafa culture in Pakistan journalism !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350407515094161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sala nawaz kingo !



^^ facepalm for all pdf patwaries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....


----------



## W.11

you can curse zardari a lot but he was genius when it came to finishing the five year period without military coup and his diplomacy

he maybe the biggest crook, criminal, thief, robber but this is a fact too


----------



## Jazzbot

I just loved the way Nawaz Sharif started long list of praises for Zardari instead of praising democracy. I'm sure noora's supporters really enjoyed that part..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> I just loved the way Nawaz Sharif started long list of praises for Zardari instead of praising democracy. I'm sure noora's supporters really enjoyed that part..



For him more important is his five years in PM seat he does not want AZ to make any waves for next five years, like he practically did not do anything to create waves for him during his tenure as President. 

AZ acknowledged by saying that I will let you enjoy for five years. But NS will not let him take next BARI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Phuddu samjha hua hy poori awam ko inho ne..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516084838472228





Most recent U-Turns of PML-N Govt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Bijli aur patrol ke baad, shaair Aatta bi kha gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*
&#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1740;&#1602;&#1740;&#1606; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1580;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1576; &#1570;&#1589;&#1601; &#1586;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; - &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601;*

@arushbhai @RAMPAGE are you too satisfied with whatever NS has said?


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: Latest news, Breaking News | Daily Jang








Source: Jang Multimedia


Get ready guys, Noora is preparing to slaughter all of us..


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saleem

munshi dar and gol gappay wala sadr with ganja lotera as chef de bureau.....


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=589112344461173





*&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1586;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1726;&#1587;&#1740;&#1657;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; *

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Rana Sanaullah: Representative of Zardari's A-Team (PML-N) talking about Zardari's B-Team..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1413683942179351

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Punjab Textbook Board has omitted the names of Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfuz Shaheed & Sawar Muhammad Hussain Shaheed From Ninth English Book for 2013-14.


----------



## Hammad Bin majid

The Pakistan Muslim League (N) (Urdu: &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606;; full name: Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz); acronym: PML(N), PMN-N, or PMLN) is a center-right political party in Pakistan. The party became the largest political force in the country, securing 186 seats in the National Assembly of Pakistan following the 2013 general election. PML-N gained a supermajority in the Provincial Assembly of the Punjab. The PML(N) is headed by Nawaz Sharif, who is the current Prime Minister of Pakistan.[7][8]

The party's stronghold lies in the heartland of Punjab province,[9] although it also enjoys significant representation in Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, FATA and Sindh, and a presence in Kashmir and GilgitBaltistan. It is one of several continuing factions of the Pakistan Muslim League. In addition, it is the only party in the history of Pakistan to receive a two-thirds majority in Parliament outright through a parliamentary election, in 1997.[10] According to the International Republican Institute (IRI), it is currently the most popular political party in the country

....................................

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PML-N


----------



## Panther 57

Hammad Bin majid said:


> The Pakistan Muslim League (N) (Urdu: &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606;; full name: Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz); acronym: PML(N), PMN-N, or PMLN) is a center-right political party in Pakistan. The party became the largest political force in the country, securing 186 seats in the National Assembly of Pakistan following the 2013 general election. PML-N gained a supermajority in the Provincial Assembly of the Punjab. The PML(N) is headed by Nawaz Sharif, who is the current Prime Minister of Pakistan.[7][8]
> 
> The party's stronghold lies in the heartland of Punjab province,[9] although it also enjoys significant representation in Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, FATA and Sindh, and a presence in Kashmir and Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan. It is one of several continuing factions of the Pakistan Muslim League. In addition, it is the only party in the history of Pakistan to receive a two-thirds majority in Parliament outright through a parliamentary election, in 1997.[10] According to the International Republican Institute (IRI), it is currently the most popular political party in the country
> 
> 
> ....................................
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PML-N



Yes it has taken maximum seats in NA but it is not the most popular party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Sooooo epic 
@Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11

Chaudhry Nisar EXPOSED By His Own Constituency People





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=239880722827555


----------



## Leader

pmln's president....oh its Pakistan's !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*&#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1578;&#1585;&#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1601;&#1606;&#1672;&#1586;*


&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;(&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575;&#1592;&#1605;&#1740&#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1570;&#1580; &#1705;&#1604; &#1588;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1588;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1726;&#1681;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608; &#1576;&#1587; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1711;&#1604;&#1746; &#1662;&#1681; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1548; &#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1729;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1705;&#1605;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1588;&#1729;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1586;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1570;&#1670;&#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1583;&#1574;&#1740;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;

&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1587;&#1729;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1705;&#1575; &#1588;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1579; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1582;&#1588;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; 15&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1740;&#1705;&#1605; &#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; 2013&#1569; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1746; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1586;&#1740;&#1576; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1582;&#1591; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; 14&#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1681; 36&#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1726; 17&#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1740;&#1729; 15&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587;&#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740; &#1582;&#1585;&#1670; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1657;&#1608;&#1578;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; 42&#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1726; 63&#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1705;&#1608; 40&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; 25&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1575;&#1572;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1582;&#1591; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1648;&#1729;&#1584;&#1575; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1575;&#1572;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1580;&#1726;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583; &#1729;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;​

Source:  &#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1578;&#1585;&#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1601;&#1606;&#1672;&#1586; 

 @Leader @mafiya @mr42O @Slav Defence @balixd @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @cb4 @arushbhai @chauvunist @HRK @Khalidr @pkuser2k12 @Peaceful Civilian @PWFI @Side-Winder @wasm95 @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

It happens only when you have incompetent team.... fool nation, Illiterate people.....
Look the Balor, what he did with our railway and people still giving them vote......
Their is no criteria to give Ministry for deserving people... They are giving benefit to their families, patwaries and relatives...
* I am not against Metro Bus project...* This is good project, but controlled by incompetent Punjab Metrobus Authority officials...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

metro bus projects main purpose was to increase the vote bank and it did it very well 
so according to me this project served its purpose ........................................................hail the great nooras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Memogate: Nawaz government supports Zardari in Supreme Court

Responding to the Supreme Court with reference to the Memogate scandal on Tuesday, the current government defended former president Asif Ali Zardari and his decision to convene a high level meeting to probe former Ambassador of Pakistan to the US, Hussain Haqqani. The questioning at the time was carried out in the presence of the Chief of Army Staff and Deputy General Inter Services Intelligence.

Haqqani was questioned for allegedly sending a memo to a top American military official looking to avoid a military coup following the Abbottabad incident in which Osama bin Laden was gunned down. Pakistani American businessperson Mansoor Ijaz had alleged that Haqqani was sending a memo against Pakistan army general with the consent of the former president.

One of the petitioners in the current case, Shahid Orakzai had filed an application asking that Zardari&#8217;s name be put on the Exit Control List (ECL) so that the former president could not escape from investigations related to the Abbottabad incident.

The federal government in the reply it submitted through the law division today said that the petition was misconceived and &#8220;completely against realities&#8221;. The government requested that the application be dismissed.

A two-judge bench of the court is scheduled to take this case next week.



Memogate: Nawaz government supports Zardari in Supreme Court &#8211; The Express Tribune


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...orts-zardari-supreme-court.html#ixzz2eYZNvQxI



Peaceful Civilian said:


> It happens only when you have incompetent team.... fool nation, Illiterate people.....
> Look the Balor, what he did with our railway and people still giving them vote......
> Their is no criteria to give Ministry for deserving people... They are giving benefit to their families, patwaries and relatives...
> * I am not against Metro Bus project...* This is good project, but controlled by incompetent Punjab Metrobus Authority officials...



metro was bound to be expensive, it was bound to be in loss forever !


----------



## Panther 57

> Pakistani American businessperson Mansoor Ijaz had alleged that Haqqani was sending a memo against Pakistan army general with the consent of the former president.



Mansoor Ijaz is not Pakistani American. He is an American born in Pakistan, who has taken oath of allegiance to USA. He should not be called Pakistani.
Nawaz govt wants AZ to leave the country so that they can finalise his plan of becoming King of Pakistan


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Leader said:


> metro was bound to be expensive, it was bound to be in loss forever !



Keep this Rant for yourself......
I think It was the best project for profit but almost ruined due to PMLN' incompetent team, and their patwaris... and bad planning.... 
It was clearly opportunity for two underpasses on this road... Now they have to bear extra cost for these projects..........
This project was more focused for votes.................


----------



## Leader

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Keep this Rant for yourself......
> I think It was the best project for profit but almost ruined due to PMLN' incompetent team, and their patwaris... and bad planning....
> It was clearly opportunity for two underpasses on this road... Now they have to bear extra cost for these projects..........
> This project was more focused for votes.................



100 Rs ticket is going for 20 Rs. this wasnt a rant, it is how Metros are all over the world. quality service at the expense of government subsidy.


----------



## aamerjamal

Jazzbot said:


> *&#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#8217;&#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608;&#8216; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1578;&#1585;&#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1601;&#1606;&#1672;&#1586;*
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;(&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575;&#1592;&#1605;&#1740&#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1570;&#1580; &#1705;&#1604; &#1588;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1588;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1726;&#1681;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608; &#1576;&#1587; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1711;&#1604;&#1746; &#1662;&#1681; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1548; &#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1729;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1705;&#1605;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1588;&#1729;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#8217;&#8217;&#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#8216;&#8216; &#1705;&#1740; &#1586;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1570;&#1670;&#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1583;&#1574;&#1740;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;
> 
> &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1587;&#1729;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1705;&#1575; &#1588;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1579; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1582;&#1588;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; 15&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;
> 
> &#1740;&#1705;&#1605; &#1580;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; 2013&#1569; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1746; &#1601;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1586;&#1740;&#1576; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1582;&#1591; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; 14&#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1681; 36&#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1726; 17&#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1740;&#1729; 15&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1705;&#1657; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587;&#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740; &#1582;&#1585;&#1670; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1657;&#1608;&#1578;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; 42&#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1726; 63&#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1705;&#1608; 40&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; 25&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;
> 
> &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1575;&#1572;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1582;&#1591; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1648;&#1729;&#1584;&#1575; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1575;&#1572;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1580;&#1726;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1585;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583; &#1729;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;​
> 
> Source:  &#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#8217;&#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608;&#8216; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1578;&#1585;&#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1601;&#1606;&#1672;&#1586;
> 
> 
> @Leader @mafiya @mr42O @Slav Defence @balixd @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @cb4 @arushbhai @chauvunist @HRK @Khalidr @pkuser2k12 @Peaceful Civilian @PWFI @Side-Winder @wasm95 @Zarvan



ohh isi liye KPK bhi isi metro ko copy karney ka soch raha hai,,,,,,, lol


----------



## Jazzbot

aamerjamal said:


> ohh isi liye KPK bhi isi metro ko copy karney ka soch raha hai,,,,,,, lol



Project is perfectly fine, no problem with this metro project. But the way Punjab govt executed it in a rush created a lot of mess. Now since KP govt isn't in that sort of rush and isn't doing it for mere election publicity, it will be lot better and well executed project. Lets better discuss more about this when work on Peshawar Metro will start.


----------



## Leader

hahahaha...... so true !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> hahahaha...... so true !!



look at the hair 

baalon ke sehat peh bhi zarur farq padta he


----------



## Jazzbot

Souce: N` workers join PTI in Mansehra | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

cb4 said:


>



witness the face of the man allegedly stealing votes in women's polling station----picture of shamelessness......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*100 MW solar projects approved*

LAHORE: The Punjab Energy Council has given formal approval to a 100-megawatt solar energy project in Bahawalpur which is slated to start generation from the beginning of next year.

Chairing Thursday&#8217;s council meeting, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said that the government was looking at traditional as well as alternative energy production methods to resolve the power crisis. The government had set up a separate Energy Department, as well as the council, to tackle the problem.

Sharif said that two solar parks were being set up at Lal Sohanra and Din Garh in Bahawalpur. These would start generating 50 MW each at the start of the first quarter of 2014.

The chief minister set up a committee headed by the chief secretary to review letters of intent issued for hydropower projects and to report on the progress made in these projects. He said that no extension would be given in the letter of intent.

He said that the Punjab government had made a plan to convert agri tube-wells to run on biogas instead of diesel, which would save billions of rupees. The government would subsidiss the installation of the tube-wells for farmers, he added.

The chief secretary was also told to arrange for a scientific study of biogas tube-wells. The chief minister said that the extension wing of the Agriculture Department had played an important role in agriculture development and should be reactivated.

Earlier, the agriculture secretary briefed the council on the conversion of irrigation tube-wells to biogas while the energy secretary briefed the council on the progress of the Quaid-i-Azam Solar Park.

Ministers Sher Ali Khan, Mujtaba Shujaur Rehman and Dr Farrukh Javed also attended the meeting.

Turks calls on chief minister

A delegation from the Turkish Ministry of Housing called on Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Thursday to discuss bilateral ties as well as various projects the Turkish government is helping Pakistan with.

The chief minister said that while Pakistan and Turkey had long been friends, they now also had strong economic ties, with Turkish companies investing billions of rupees in the Punjab in particular. He recalled the assistance given by the Turkish government in relief and rehabilitation efforts after heavy floods in the country in recent years. He said that 380 new houses built with help from the Turks had recently been completed and would soon be handed over to victims of the floods.

The expertise of the Turkish Ministry of Housing would be useful to the Punjab government in launching a new housing scheme for the poor, as well as in the ongoing Ashiana housing project, the chief minister said. Turkish experts are also helping to reform and train the Punjab Police, he added.

The chief minister commended outgoing Turkish Ambassador Mustafa Babur Hizlan for strengthening Pak-Turk ties and promoting the Punjab government&#8217;s interactions with Turkish companies. The ambassador thanked the chief minister for his support during his time in office.

Turkish Minister Erdogan Bayratar said that the two countries had similar views on world affairs. He said that the Punjab had made commendable progress under Shahbaz Sharif and wished Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif success in leading the country.

The Turkish delegation included Usman Askan Baik, Ahmet Sahan, Ahmet Al-Bayrak Noori Al-Bayrak, Hassan Al-Bayrak and Binyamin Karaka. Ministers Rana Sanaullah Khan, Raja Ashfaq Sarwar, Sher Ali Khan and Tanvir Aslam, Inspector General of Punjab Police Khan Baig and Lahore Transport Company Chairman Khawaja Ahmed Hassaan also attended the meeting.

The chief minister later hosted a luncheon in honour of the Turkish delegation.

Power crisis: 100 MW solar projects approved &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

To empower the youth from remote areas with multiple skills, on the instruction of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif Rs350 million has been allocated for the Hunarmand Pakistan Programme.


----------



## Jzaib

Deekho deekho kon aya ..sher aya sher aya ..watch this video ... khaskool toornay ka aik aur namoona 

[video]http://www.zemtv.com/2013/09/13/pmlns-deals-with-imf-awaam-ka-shikari-aaya/[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Punjab reports &#8216;lowest&#8217; number of dengue cases*


*LAHORE, Sept 11: Punjab had the lowest number of reported dengue cases this season despite a heavier monsoon in the province, a Punjab cabinet committee meeting presided over by the health minister was told on Wednesday.*

The minister, Khalil Tahir Sindhu, said though September was more conducive to dengue breeding than earlier months, the breeding of the mosquito that caused the disease remained low this season.

The cabinet committee meeting was held to review the dengue situation and steps taken by various government departments and institutions to check the spread of the ailment.

Health Secretary Hasan Iqbal told the meeting though this season 748mm rain was recorded as compared to 209mm last monsoon, the number of dengue cases remained lower than that of previous year.

*He said so far 1,090 confirmed dengue cases were reported in Sindh with 11 deaths, 2,500 cases in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, especially in Swat district, where more than 250 patients were admitted while 7 died of the disease.*

However, the secretary said, so far only 104 confirmed dengue cases had been reported in Punjab and 14 patients were under treatment in different hospitals of the province.

*He said the Punjab health department was in contact with the KP government and offering technical support to the province for dengue control.*

Moreover, he said, 20 bottles of Dextron-40 had also been dispatched to Swat. He said vector surveillance and larvaeciding was continuing at union council level in the province.

The environment secretary told the meeting that 124 notices had been served on the owners of the properties where dengue larva was found whereas 205 FIRs had also been registered for ignoring government directions in this regard.

He said dengue larva was mostly being reported indoors in Wagah Town.

&#8216;NO CASE&#8217; at LGH: Post Graduate Medical Institute head Prof Anjum Habib Vohra has said no dengue case was reported at the Lahore General Hospital so far that indicated that the government and public efforts to control the disease proved effective.

The LGH is one of the major health facilities that catered medical needs of a large number of patients coming from southern part of the city. It had received dozens of dengue patients in September 2011.

&#8220;Not a single dengue patient was received at the LGH since January which showed that the efforts of the government and the public to control the disease bore fruit&#8221;, LGH chief executive told a meeting called on Wednesday to review treatment arrangements for the dengue patients.

He, however, alerted the officials, doctors and nurses to ensure their presence at the dengue counters set up various hospitals of the city.


Punjab reports ?lowest? number of dengue cases - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader @jaibi @pkuser @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=428779413897501





*100 days of PML-N Govt.*


&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1580;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1580;&#1740;&#1587;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1590;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1740;&#1711;&#1606;&#1672;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1722;
&#1705;&#1729; &#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1726; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1729;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;
&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1581;&#1602;&#1740;&#1602;&#1578; &#1608;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; ..
&#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1585;&#1608;&#1657;&#1740; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575; &#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575;
&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1740;&#1657; &#1576;&#1726;&#1585;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; ..
&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1580;&#1578;&#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1585;&#1590;&#1740; &#1711;&#1606; &#1711;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746;
&#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1581;&#1602;&#1740;&#1602;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1567; &#1575;&#1619;&#1662; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1587;&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*Punjab Government Stops funds of 3 PTI MNAz,releases to 22 PMLN MNAz*






Punjab govt stops funds of three PTI MPAs, releases to 22 PML-N MPAs | The News Tribe

@Leader @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @cb4 @hasnain0099

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

ISlamabad mein naan 20 ka or roti 7 ki ho gaye hay

sheer a gaya par yeh to awam ko kha gaya


----------



## Leader

daily pmln is getting 7.4 billion Rs from State bank, when ppp was taking 1.4 billion daily, pmln cried everyday... now no media mentions it even... shame !


----------



## SBD-3

fakhre mirpur said:


> ISlamabad mein naan 20 ka or roti 7 ki ho gaye hay
> 
> sheer a gaya par yeh to awam ko kha gaya


Konsa Nan? Garlic Cheese nan?


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Konsa Nan? *Garlic Cheese nan?*


----------



## Kompromat

Lets hope PMLN completes its 5 year term. This nation deserves it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Marshmallow said:


>



I think, he is talking about potato naan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Leader said:


> daily pmln is getting 7.4 billion Rs from State bank, when ppp was taking 1.4 billion daily, pmln cried everyday... now no media mentions it even... shame !



Perhaps that is because there is nothing particularly unusual in any of it. 

To actually put wheels on this rumor, would you please tell us what %age of IPP generation is owned by Mian Mansha? It would also be interesting to see if you can actually provide a breakdown of MCB's participation in buying GOP's debt. Was MCB given any preferential treatment in some special government bonds? Or were other banks not allowed to compete.

Putting words on a picture does not create facts. That PTI supporters are over-eager to jump on any rumor would one day be cause of PTI getting discredited. I already question anything coming out of official and non-official PTI mouthpieces precisely because of posts like these.


----------



## Leader

&#1705;&#1588;&#1705;&#1608;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1681;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1601; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1574;&#1746;&#1570;&#1657;&#1726; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; .&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1726; &#1705;&#1585; &#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; .&#1672;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1602;&#1740;&#1605;&#1578; &#1641;&#1641; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; 105 &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1705; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1670;&#1726; &#1587;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1576; &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1578;&#1705; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1740;&#1575; .. &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1578;&#1608; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1602;&#1740;&#1605;&#1578; &#1576;&#1681;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1602;&#1585;&#1590;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1681;&#1726; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1662;&#1681;&#1740; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;.. &#1578;&#1601;&#1589;&#1740;&#1604; &#1608;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722;

[video]http://www.pehchantv.com/video/index/7751/5/13#sthash.2siLuP4C.gbpl[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistani Talk Shows,News & Articles

PML-N lollipop- Nawaz & shahbaz Sharif emotional or false promises

- See more at: http://www.pehchantv.com/video/index/7750/5/13#sthash.jeww9EGE.EGP0HaER.dpuf


----------



## W.11

PML-N MPA using state power to harras family of guy married his daughter

[video]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14miha_love-story-in-muzaffargarh-pml-n-mpa-using-state-power-to-harras-family-of-guy-married-his-daughter_news[/video]

district court sends PMLN MPA in jail for fake degree

[video]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14mivr_pml-n-leader-sentenced-in-fake-degree-case_news[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Shahbaz, PML-N failed to keep promises on info rights law


Contrary to his pre-election commitment that the Right to Information (RTI) law will be the first legislation to be passed by the Punjab Assembly, the Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has failed to translate his promise into reality in the first 100 days of his government.

In contrast, seven bills introduced by the Shahbaz Sharif government have been passed by the assembly, including the legislation for a university named after the prime minister: the Nawaz Sharif Agriculture University in Multan bill 2013.

Shahbaz assured on March 16 this year, shortly after he stepped down giving charge to the caretaker administration, that the RTI law was his first priority.&#8220;Mark my words. This will be the first law approved from the Punjab Assembly if we form the next government,&#8221; Shahbaz Sharif said with reference to the RTI law in a telephonic conversation with The News when asked about inordinate delay. A story carrying his words was published in The News on March 17 with this headline: &#8220;Shahbaz promises right to information law as first priority.&#8221;

As he was also CM in the previous term, no significant progress was noted. A draft was made in 2010 but approved in the last cabinet meeting Shahbaz had chaired before stepping down in 2013, letting it die its own death as there was no assembly to pass it.

The Punjab government had advertised a draft RTI law seeking public feedback on it short before Eid-ul-Azha in an apparent attempt to settle score with the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government that announced to promulgate it through an ordinance before its formal passage from the provincial assembly.

Now the KP&#8217;s RTI law is functional but Shahbaz Sharif does not seem to be in hurry regardless of the word committed by him.Meanwhile, the Punjab government had pushed through the assembly seven drafts, passing them into law by a two-thirds majority amid hue and cry from the opposition over controversial bill like that of Local Government&#8217;s.

Other laws introduced by Shahbaz Sharif government and subsequently passed are Muhammad Nawaz Sharif University of Agriculture Bill, The Punjab Animal Slaughter Control (Amendment) Bill, The Punjab Police Order (Amendment) Bill, The Punjab Service Tribunal (Amendment) Bill and The Punjab Finance Bill.

Caretaker CM Najam Sethi had tried to introduce RTI legislation through an ordinance but it was later left to be done by the elected government that is shying away from introducing it. RTI law is part of Charter of Democracy (CoD) signed by late Benazir Bhutto and Mian Nawaz Sharif; however, neither party took serious steps for keeping its promise.

The PML-N government at the federal level also caused serious disappointment to RTI activists by proposing a weak and toothless draft law before the Senate Committee on Information and Broadcasting drawing representation from PPP, PML-Q and others. The Senate committee subsequently passed it and announced to table it as a consensus multi-bill in the Senate without caring for public feedback.

Although major political parties leave no opportunity to criticise Musharraf for all the blunders amid promises to rectify the wrongs committed in the dictatorial regime, the draft law passed by the Senate committee is a replica of Freedom of Information Ordinance 2002 promulgated by the former military ruler.


Shahbaz, PML-N failed to keep promises on info rights law - thenews.com.pk

pmln should introduce this law, transparency is key to accountability !!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=589910627737969


----------



## Jazzbot

Can anyone tell me Dafuq this man is doing there? Which office he holds and in what capacity he's visiting in every foreign tour? 

@cb4 @xyxmt @arushbhai @Fracker ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> Can anyone tell me Dafuq this man is doing there? Which office he holds and in what capacity he's visiting in every foreign tour?
> 
> @cb4 @xyxmt @arushbhai @Fracker ???



And also his wife.

Second thing, why the fck is Shahbaz Sharif in every place?

ISI meeting, energy meeting, security meeting/briefing, foreign trips, everywhere this guy is present.

Baki soobon ko to zameen kha gayi hai na jaisay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

nuclearpak said:


> And also his wife.
> 
> Second thing, why the fck is Shahbaz Sharif in every place?
> 
> ISI meeting, energy meeting, security meeting/briefing, foreign trips, everywhere this guy is present.
> 
> Baki soobon ko to zameen kha gayi hai na jaisay.



I really appreciate your concern, however, you must keep in mind the rules and regulations of this forum. Foul or inappropriate language is not acceptable therefore, I have reported you to the forum admin. 
Now, coming back to the topic, Prime minister's wife is the official first lady of Pakistan. Even though, she holds no official power in the federation, she benefits from various perks for being a wife of Prime Minister and a first lady of Pakistan. First ladies travel with Prime Minister all the time. Obama's wife travels with him even on official visits. She however, does not take part in official meetings. 
You must know that its never just a Prime minister who travels abroad by himself. He is accompanied by a team of economists, finance and security advisers along with military officials. Shahbaz Sharif's son is a financial adviser to the team of Prime Minister's office. 

Thanks 



Peaceful Civilian said:


>



Allah apne naik bandon pe bohot karam farmata hai. Allah Shahbaz sharif ko is bhi zyada day. Ameen. Jis ki kismat main jitna rizk hota hai utna hi milta hai.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

arushbhai said:


> Allah apne naik bandon pe bohot karam farmata hai. Allah Shahbaz sharif ko is bhi zyada day. Ameen. Jis ki kismat main jitna rizk hota hai utna hi milta hai.



Yeh khana waste hi ho ga. Kon sa yeh molana diesel hai jo sara kha jae ga


----------



## arushbhai

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Yeh khana waste hi ho ga. Kon sa yeh molana diesel hai jo sara kha jae ga


Jo khanna KPK wala kha raha hai wo bhi waste ho jaye ga. Us ki sehat se pata nahi lag raha? Jeeta jagta dhancha. Dhanchay bhi usay dekh k sharma jain


----------



## Bratva

I just want to ask @arushbhai why Hassan Nawaz accompyning nawaz on turkey visit which is government business? Is he a 
bureaucrat that he went to turkey with Prime minister team?


----------



## arushbhai

mafiya said:


> I just want to ask @arushbhai why Hassan Nawaz accompyning nawaz on turkey visit which is government business? Is he a
> bureaucrat that he went to turkey with Prime minister team?



Where is Hassan nawaz? Thats Salman Shahbaz, he belongs to the team of Prime minister's finance/economic team. He has been working in the finance ministry even before Nawaz Sharif came into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

arushbhai said:


> Where is Hassan nawaz? Thats Salman Shahbaz, he belongs to the team of Prime minister's finance/economic team. He has been working in the finance ministry even before Nawaz Sharif came into power.



Yes yes.. Salman Shahbaz has been working in the finance ministry even before independence of Pakistan..  

Oh and post the source of the crap you've just posted.. About Salman Shahbaz's presence in finance ministry, that too before NS became PM..


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Rafael

arushbhai said:


> Where is Hassan nawaz? Thats Salman Shahbaz, he belongs to the team of Prime minister's finance/economic team. He has been working in the finance ministry even before Nawaz Sharif came into power.



MashaAllah - Another shareef in the govt. if true.

Can anybody count how many relatives of NS/SS are in top govt. positions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=371951869602094





NS is afraid of PTI, youth packages are on the way in his tonight's public address just because of fear of PTI..  

@Leader @mr42O @mafiya @jaibi @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

^^ yar petrol price phir 3-4 rs increase honay ka imkaan hai on 30 sept...

I think it will reach 130 rs by 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

@ Jazzbot


laga lay zor jitna lagana hay

endmayn dhandli hi kary ga

wesay tu jetnay nae lagay ye

aur youth ko jopackage dayn raha hay pmln ye bataey jo lakhon log government adaray privatize karnay say nikalay jaen gay un ka kia ho ga

darpook politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## pkuser2k12

*Ephedrine case: N's Hanif Abbasi says goodbye to politics​*





*
Hanif Abbasi, former Member National Assembly of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) has decided to quit politics because of being accused as central convict in Ephedrine case.*

Talking to media at Judicial Complex Rawalpindi on Monday on the occasion of hearing of Ephedrine case, Hanif Abbasi said that he decided to quit politics because he was being involved in the case as a political revenge. He said that he would neither participate in politics from now on nor would he contest elections. Abbasi said that he and his brother is being politically victimised in ephedrine case so he decides to part ways.
*
Abbasis brother Basit Abbasi and other accused persons were also present on the occasion.
Hanif Abbasi also asked for forgiveness from public and said he would never represent in a political platform again.

He said that his brother Basit Abbasi has also been maltreated by police so as to get manufactured statements proving his involvement in the case. *

*
SOURCE:

THE NATION*

Ephedrine case: N's Hanif Abbasi says goodbye to politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Ephedrine case: N's Hanif Abbasi says goodbye to politics​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hanif Abbasi, former Member National Assembly of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) has decided to quit politics because of being accused as central convict in Ephedrine case.*
> 
> Talking to media at Judicial Complex Rawalpindi on Monday on the occasion of hearing of Ephedrine case, Hanif Abbasi said that he decided to quit politics because he was being involved in the case as a political revenge. He said that he would neither participate in politics from now on nor would he contest elections. Abbasi said that he and his brother is being politically victimised in ephedrine case so he decides to part ways.
> *
> Abbasi&#8217;s brother Basit Abbasi and other accused persons were also present on the occasion.
> Hanif Abbasi also asked for forgiveness from public and said he would never represent in a political platform again.
> 
> He said that his brother Basit Abbasi has also been maltreated by police so as to get manufactured statements proving his involvement in the case. *
> 
> *
> SOURCE:
> 
> THE NATION*
> 
> Ephedrine case: N's Hanif Abbasi says goodbye to politics


Though he is still not a convict and I personally don't like him but this step has certainly raised his stature as a politician and set an example for the future. Kudos!


----------



## Bratva

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=359084610893118




@hasnain0099 sahab Asad umar did raise valid points throughout his speech. What do you have to say?

@arushbhai @AdeelFaheem


----------



## SBD-3

mafiya said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=359084610893118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hasnain0099 sahab Asad umar did raise valid points throughout his speech. What do you have to say?
> 
> @arushbhai @AdeelFaheem


He is correct in saying that State Bank can manage the market for foreign exchange. However, since state bank is not the sole player in FX market, there is always a room for market players to play on trends and expectations. Pakistan, ironically, has been suffering from twin deficit in most of its financial history (A current account deficit+ a primary fiscal deficit). So not only that the Foreign exchange has been flowing out of the country on net basis every year, the situation is aggrieved by the negative fiscal balance. State bank can and does manage the market, but only to an extent. FX Reserves provide the state bank the teeth to show the market that it can act i.e. if market will create an excessive or speculative demand, it will move in with the FX injections from its own kitty. However, SBP have to add net dollars to market from its FX reserves since the market's natural net position is that of short (i.e. Market will always have dollar outflow greater than inflows due to negative current account balance). Thus, if SBP is to keep the rate stable, it will have to fund the deficit from its own reserves. Thus the cost of stabilizing the USD-PKR is depletion of FX reserves. As the trend continues i.e. SBP providing net injections, SBP's cushion to combat speculative pressures continues to erode. Now consider SBP as a policeman with Bullets (FX Reserves) and the market as a bunch of criminals. The criminals will only obey the policeman until has adequate stock of bullets. As soon as the criminals know that the policeman is either low on stock or has exhausted his bullets, they will rebel. Similar happens when SBP's reserves erode dangerously. The market faces two types of additional pressures in addition to natural outflow due to negative current account 1) Speculative pressure on USD demand side i.e. Dollarization that people start hoarding USD because they see a good appreciation thus returns. 2)A panic increase in genuine demand as people like to buy dollar now than later because of expectations that dollar will be expensive to buy tomorrow. And since they know that SBP will not intervene because it hasn't left with any reserves, the demand pressures multiply. So effectively where the PKR depreciation (devaluation is technically an act by the government to devalue its currency)would have be 20 had SBP left it to the markets and allowed PKR to depriciate naturally, the actual depriciation turns out to be greater than 20 and that too at the cost of loss of FX reserves. This is where IMF has shown their reservations i.e. Why lose FX Reserves when SBP can't stop the inevitable. And interestingly this has happened once before. In 2007, SBP, after a calm period of around 5-6 years of USD-PKR hovering around 60 faced a massive speculative attack on PKR. This forced the government to again seek IMF's support. Resultantly, IMF asked the SBP to stop maintaining the FX rate artificially and allow it to depreciation. If you check the pattern of 10 years FX rate data, you will see that SBP's exchange management regime was hugely modified as a result of 2007's speculative attack. Here's the figure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aghakhan

Jhoot Bolny Pr Noon League MPA Ki Rukniat Moatal


----------



## aghakhan

we should praise for the good and positive things which done by any party but it should be in favor of the common people.


----------



## Jzaib

aghakhan said:


> we should praise for the good and positive things which done by any party but it should be in favor of the common people.



and what are those good things u r talking about .. their only intrest is to keep their family politic and business alive .. a commonar like u can never get a prominet position in pml n bcoz u r not a hsrif ..that is the only qualification u need if u want to be in power ...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

*
Economic situation in Pakistan(some facts and figures):*




*in yesterdays program of Malik on dunya news the economic experts told that the agreement done with imf will decrease vale of rupee to 1 $= 125 rupees
*


*60% Pakistanis face food problems due to price hike it amounts to 12 crore people*


*8 crore people in Pakistan are below poverty line*


*due to dollar hike in present governments tenure from 98 to 108 our loans Pakistan's loan has increased to 680 billion rupees thats roughly 6 billion us dollar and dollar will hike to 1$=125rs as told earlier*


*Present government has taken loan of 804 billion rupees thats 7.4 billion us dollar*


*Electricity 1 unit price has jumped from 6 rupess to 18 rupees*


*In last 40 days 138 people have committed suicide due to poverty*



*800 billion rupees printed in 3 months while last ppp government printed 500 billion rupees in last 1 year of their tenure *



*last ppp government average 3 percent growth for 5 years due to imf agreement for next 5 years it will average 3 percent growth meaning lost decade for economic growth for Pakistan*



*VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND:*



*when countries money gets devalued their imports bill increase as in case of Pakistan biggest import bill is of oil in $$$*

now what government say to try to justify devaluation is that our export bill will increase so in the end we will equalize what we lost in import bill


*which is a fraud*

*
export bill increase for only the orders in hand that already done deal but new orders will be in new currency value rate and cost of production will increase to produce the same products in Pakistan so advantage disappears *

Acording to Dr Qaisar Bangali Economic expert and former economic adviser to sindh government(see program at 12:00)





IMF agreement is written in the language which only a business education person can understand .according to the expert from nust university the professor said even a first year business student can tell that rupee will decrease to 1$=125rs after reading current IMF and Pakistan government loan agreement

document is public but no common man can understand business gibberish




*Kindly see the program to know disaster economic situation in Pakistan​*



*see the program below:*




*Watch Dunya @ 8 with Malick 


Kiya Hukumaat Logo Ki Soch Rahi Hai Ya IMF Ki Sun Rahi Hai? 


24th September 2013*


*
Guests:*

Dean of NUST business school and former economic adviser to government *Dr Ashfaq Hassan sb*

*Dr Qaisar Bangali* Economic expert and former economic adviser to sindh government

*Asad umer* member national assembly pti

*Dr Muftah Ismail* representing Pmln

*Malik Muhammad Bostan* Chairman exchange company Pakistan


----------



## W.11

economic collapse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

aghakhan said:


> Jhoot Bolny Pr Noon League MPA Ki Rukniat Moatal



is ka u;lta sahih hao---such bolay par....yeh log such bolain gay to in ko ...*******


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

&#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1583;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740; ..&#1580;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580; &#1729;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; "&#1711;&#1585;&#1740;&#1580;&#1608;&#1657;" &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1606;&#1608;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; "&#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729;" &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575;






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360489930752586





Another showbazi of Showbaz Sharif. He announced to give jobs to all graduates from earthquake affected Baloch area, Awaraan. Now, there is not even a single collage in Awaraan and literacy rate is just 12%..  

@Leader @batmannow @mafiya @cb4 @arushbhai @xyxmt @mr42O @pkuser2k12 @nuclearpak @Armstrong @chauvunist @jaibi @Side-Winder and others..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sugarcane

Jazzbot said:


> Another showbazi of Showbaz Sharif. He announced to give jobs to all graduates from earthquake affected Baloch area, Awaraan. Now, there is not even a single collage in Awaraan and literacy rate is just 12%..
> 
> @Leader @batmannow @mafiya @cb4 @arushbhai @xyxmt @mr42O @pkuser2k12 @nuclearpak @Armstrong @chauvunist @jaibi @Side-Winder and others..



Jobs in Punjab or Federal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

LoveIcon said:


> Jobs in Punjab or Federal?



Punjab Sir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

LoveIcon said:


> Jobs in Punjab or Federal?



Waisee whats the Unemployment Rate in Punjab ?


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> Waisee whats the Unemployment Rate in Punjab ?



Don't know



Jazzbot said:


> Punjab Sir..



Why they don't create Jobs within Baluchistan, Baluchistan have potential to create job even for other provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

LoveIcon said:


> Why they don't create Jobs within Baluchistan, Baluchistan have potential to create job even for other provinces.



Can't say anything for sure, maybe they are more interested in political gimmicks and show offs..


----------



## jaibi

LoveIcon said:


> Don't know
> 
> 
> 
> Why they don't create Jobs within Baluchistan, Baluchistan have potential to create job even for other provinces.



That requires some foresight on their part. They've shown us how great they are on that part.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Panther 57

jaibi said:


> That requires some foresight on their part. They've shown us how great they are on that part.





> Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people.
> 
> Eleanor Roosevelt



So now you can very well imagine what is the vision of those who keep on referring to the event in 1999 and blaming the individual. In fact, just analyse all your politicians and you will find majority, rather overwhelming majority which does not go beyond discussing people.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## jaibi

Panther 57 said:


> So now you can very well imagine what is the vision of those who keep on referring to the event in 1999 and blaming the individual. In fact, just analyse all your politicians and you will find majority, rather overwhelming majority which does not go beyond discussing people.


I'm sorry, your point is?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Leader said:


> ^^ yar petrol price phir 3-4 rs increase honay ka imkaan hai on 30 sept...
> 
> I think it will reach 130 rs by 3 years.



The real rise in petrol prices will be seen in 6-12 months of the announcement and implementation of the budget and the IMF loan. Ignoring possible supply side shocks which may worsen the situation, the real rise in petrol prices wont be witnessed until around the end of this year and the first quarter of 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Panther 57

Dear @jabibi my point is that our politicians are only talking for what happened in past and who did it, instead of looking ahead. Their whole concentration is to blame past events and people for their incompetence to find an out of the box solution for the problems of this country. Just observe in talk shows, anchor asks them a question instead of replying it they start talking about dictatorship, Shab Khoon, Amirian, etc.


----------



## xyxmt

Jazzbot said:


> &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1583;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740; ..&#1580;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580; &#1729;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; "&#1711;&#1585;&#1740;&#1580;&#1608;&#1657;" &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1606;&#1608;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; "&#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729;" &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360489930752586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another showbazi of Showbaz Sharif. He announced to give jobs to all graduates from earthquake affected Baloch area, Awaraan. Now, there is not even a single collage in Awaraan and literacy rate is just 12%..
> 
> @Leader @batmannow @mafiya @cb4 @arushbhai @xyxmt @mr42O @pkuser2k12 @nuclearpak @Armstrong @chauvunist @jaibi @Side-Winder and others..



tu bemar ho jaye ga, holey rakh bacha jazbati


----------



## Jazzbot

xyxmt said:


> tu bemar ho jaye ga, holey rakh bacha jazbati



hahahaa, bemar to Noora Leaguee ho rahay hain, Nooray ko vote de kar.. Look:







PMLN Dukhee Group..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

xyxmt said:


> tu bemar ho jaye ga, holey rakh bacha jazbati


Nevermind them, Even PPP leadership has come forth to help out the victims of Baluchistan. Only one party has been mum so far....


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Nevermind them, Even PPP leadership has come forth to help out the victims of Baluchistan. Only one party has been mum so far....



If you are not updated, then it doesn't mean that PTI is mum so far:






now shhhh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> If you are not updated, then it doesn't mean that PTI is mum so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now shhhh..


----------



## xyxmt

Jazzbot said:


> hahahaa, bemar to Noora Leaguee ho rahay hain, Nooray ko vote de kar.. Look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMLN Dukhee Group..



every party has dumb ***** PMLN has a group of dumb ***** PTI is full of them
how stupid one has to be to blame govt for high pricing, its economics stupid.
having said that what would PTI dukhee group say, if they survive the lawlessness and killing fields of PTI controlled KPK, but lets open TTP safarkhana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1588;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1583;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740; ..&#1580;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580; &#1729;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; "&#1711;&#1585;&#1740;&#1580;&#1608;&#1657;" &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1606;&#1608;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; "&#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729;" &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360489930752586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another showbazi of Showbaz Sharif. He announced to give jobs to all graduates from earthquake affected Baloch area, Awaraan. Now, there is not even a single collage in Awaraan and literacy rate is just 12%..
> 
> @Leader @batmannow @mafiya @cb4 @arushbhai @xyxmt @mr42O @pkuser2k12 @nuclearpak @Armstrong @chauvunist @jaibi @Side-Winder and others..



shameful both for Shebaz sharif and Dr Malik Baloch. May they be damned !


----------



## Jazzbot

xyxmt said:


> every party has dumb ***** PMLN has a group of dumb ***** PTI is full of them
> *how stupid one has to be to blame govt for high pricing, its economics stupid.*



And economics is controlled by angels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

xyxmt said:


> every party has dumb ***** PMLN has a group of dumb ***** PTI is full of them
> how stupid one has to be to blame govt for high pricing, its economics stupid.
> having said that what would PTI dukhee group say, if they survive the lawlessness and killing fields of PTI controlled KPK, but lets open TTP safarkhana



The reality is, that PMLN is full of useless slaves, capable of nothing good. 











Freaking slaves of sharif family..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jungibaaz said:


> The real rise in petrol prices will be seen in 6-12 months of the announcement and implementation of the budget and the IMF loan. Ignoring possible supply side shocks which may worsen the situation, the real rise in petrol prices wont be witnessed until around the end of this year and the first quarter of 2014.



This is just the beginning, yes I can see that, people already saying what Zardari couldnt do, Nawaz is here to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


>



Aur raiwind mehal ko mazeed behtar bananay kay liya tawoon karain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> shameful both for Shebaz sharif and Dr Malik Baloch. May they be damned !



waiysey enjoying hai shabaz sharif?lolzzz



hasnain0099 said:


>



what ever these goons are doing, but they are emerged better politicians, thn rest of others must say!


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=509504069143590





Pappa kehte hain bara naam kare ga.. 
Beita hamara aisa kaam kare ga...


----------



## xyxmt

Jazzbot said:


> The reality is, that PMLN is full of useless slaves, capable of nothing good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking slaves of sharif family..



well groupie boy its better to be a slave than Imran's londa, how many full size picture you have of Imran in your bedroom, and how often you do it...you know you are nothing more than a groupie! tomorrow you will see another good looking man and you will leave Imran.


----------



## xyxmt

Jazzbot said:


> And economics is controlled by angels?



economics is controlled by supply and demand, but you wont understand it, go back to stalking Imran


----------



## Jazzbot

xyxmt said:


> economics is controlled by supply and demand, but you wont understand it, go back to stalking Imran



There is lot more to it than just supply and demand. If govt devalues the currency continuously, and prints extra currency notes without any reason, then the market gets inflated. As a result each importer's imports become way expansive so importers hold the imports which causes shortage in country as supply goes down and demand goes up. Similarly exports also gets heavily effected. So the whole scene of supply and demand is directly related to a lots of things including Govt Policies.. 

*But you won't understand it*, go back to stalking Noora Patwari..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

xyxmt said:


> economics is controlled by supply and demand, but you wont understand it, go back to stalking Imran



Hi, economy is going in wrong direction... Actually Nawaz sharif and his team is Businessman!! Who cares?? even dollar reaches to 110Rs...... Bhaie jan Last week, 2 din mei aesa kiya ho gia jo rupeya 3.5 rupay gir geya!! What happened??


----------



## xyxmt

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Hi, economy is going in wrong direction... Actually Nawaz sharif and his team is Businessman!! Who cares?? even dollar reaches to 110Rs...... Bhaie jan Last week, 2 din mei aesa kiya ho gia jo rupeya 3.5 rupay gir geya!! What happened??



we know what happened, banks were buying dollars from open market which caused rupee to fall and when govt stopped banks from buying dollars it came back to 105, supply and demand. New Govt's first major issue was to end load shedding for that they had to pay 500 billion to power companies and yet govt's kitty was empty and they had to borrow from state bank which means print money and that caused rupee loosing its value to some extent also. 

Economy has been going in wrong direction for last 15 years and dont expect it to take right direction in 3 months. You should be happy at least this govt is doing something on all issues be it power shortfall, economy, law and order and terrorism but next few years will be painful and people need to suck it up


----------



## SBD-3

I have already explained the whole thing here.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/243521-pml-n-political-desk-110.html#post4807870


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

MONITORING DESK ISLAMABAD - The Supreme has disqualified PML-N&#8217;s MPA from PP-81 Jhang, Iftikhar Ahmed Khan in fake degree case.


A three-member bench of the SC headed by Justice Anwar Zaheer Jamali heard the petition filed by rival candidate Iqbal Ahmed Khan Bislana against the decision of Lahore High Court in respect of fake degree case of Iftikhar Ahmed Khan.


Court had called Iftikhar Ahmed Khan to give personal appearance in court where his test of Urdu and English was to be conducted, during hearing of the case Iftikhar Ahmed Khan appeared in court along with his council Akram Sheikh.


On this occasion court gave Iftikhar Ahmed Khan some lines of English language for reading which he failed to read, on this court disqualified him due to holding of fake degree.


Higher Education Commission already has declared his degree fake however court had called him to appear in court personally. 

MPA of PML-N disqualified in fake degree case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Nevermind them, Even PPP leadership has come forth to help out the victims of Baluchistan. *Only one party has been mum so far....*





hasnain0099 said:


>


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

W.11 said:


> The Supreme has disqualified PML-N&#8217;s MPA from PP-81 Jhang, Iftikhar Ahmed Khan in fake degree case.
> [/COLOR]


Supreme court is a Sharif's court...... ?


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


>







That newspiece is three days old bacha, but not unless some PTI keyborad warrior comes across facebook, keyboard warriors community is ignorant of these  next time do spend some time on newspapers,doesn't hurt. Burger Facebook generation...


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> That newspiece is three days old bacha, but not unless some PTI keyborad warrior comes across facebook, keyboard warriors community is ignorant of these  next time do spend some time on newspapers,doesn't hurt. Burger Facebook generation...



so u dont believe IK or CM Khattak can send these goods to Balochistan earthquake affectees? why wud u doubt that?


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> so u dont believe IK or CM Khattak can send these goods to Balochistan earthquake affectees? why wud u doubt that?


Why would I not when there is an evidence that the good were sent? I read the news in the afternoon of that day, but little kiddo just found this through facebook. That was the point, the keyboard warriors are only facebook addicted, just like we had a wikipedia-addict group here a while ago.


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Why would I not that I read the news in the afternoon of that day, but little kiddo just found this through facebook. That was the point.



we shud not belittle FB or Twitter....so much can be done thru it....do u kno how much it had played a role in Egyptian Revolution?

ppl who use them are human beings not Ghosts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> we shud not belittle FB or Twitter....so much can be done thru it....do u kno how much it had played a role in Egyptian Revolution?
> 
> ppl who use them are human beings not Ghosts


I have been on facebook since long. Initially it was a sober social site. But now it suffers the same fate as the orkut. So much ghosts and fakies. So is happening to twitter albeit slowly. They are powerful media,no doubt, but the clutter on these media is significantly overblown.


----------



## Jzaib

Gan* maar di ha Pakistan k inh dono jango ne .. Zardari was even better then them ... 6 RS petrol barha k 2 RS kaam kar di ..Cho**** bana rahay hain ..Jahilon aur vote doh inh corrupt leaders to ... Bajli mengi petrol banga RGST mobile cards pe tax ..trust me sab se zada inh jahil gareebon k maar rahay hain jino ne vote dya inh ko


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> I have been on facebook since long. Initially it was a sober social site. But now it suffers the same fate as the orkut. So much ghosts and fakies. So is happening to twitter albeit slowly. They are powerful media,no doubt, but the clutter on these media is significantly overblown.



or maybe because some Political Parties have less influence on mainstream media,so they can then promote them more thru social media....everybudy can not invest in trillions like PPP n PMLN do on channels.....there are so many channels pro them....where shud we then give our news?


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> or maybe because some Political Parties have less influence on mainstream media,so they can then promote them more thru social media....everybudy can not invest in trillions like PPP n PMLN do on channels.....there are so many channels pro them....where shud we then give our news?


Well PTI outspend PML-N and PPP in election campaigns. All around on FM-Radios,TV and Social Media PTI managed a massive electoral campaign. However, they did little ground work (which i have been saying all along). TV,Radio and Social media are not reliable because the first two provide only one-way communication so there is no feedback. On social media, there is unreliable because the populace attributes are not known. PTI media campaign team appeared to neglect these underlying facts and the result was a sluggish groundwork in constituencies which costed them dearly.


----------



## Jzaib

Marshmallow said:


> or maybe because some Political Parties have less influence on mainstream media,so they can then promote them more thru social media....everybudy can not invest in trillions like PPP n PMLN do on channels.....there are so many channels pro them....where shud we then give our news?



u r missing out the main point .. no bajli, no cng, no security, no jobs ...everyone is frustrated ,..fb is the tool where u can protest ..have u ever feel the peace u get after u punch a bolly ...facebook pe unh ko bura balla keh kar .frustration nikaltay hain apni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> Gan* maar di ha Pakistan k inh dono jango ne .. Zardari was even better then them ... 6 RS petrol barha k 2 RS kaam kar di ..Cho**** bana rahay hain ..Jahilon aur vote doh inh corrupt leaders to ... Bajli mengi petrol banga RGST mobile cards pe tax ..trust me sab se zada inh jahil gareebon k maar rahay hain jino ne vote dya inh ko


Tumhari to nahi mardi na? Wysy bhee aaj kaal media par rapes ka season chal raha hay.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Well PTI outspend PML-N and PPP in election campaigns. All around on FM-Radios,TV and Social Media PTI managed a massive electoral campaign. However, *they did little ground work* (which i have been saying all along). TV,Radio and Social media are not reliable because the first two provide only one-way communication so there is no feedback. On social media, there is unreliable because the populace attributes are not known. PTI media campaign team appeared to neglect these underlying facts and the result was a sluggish groundwork in constituencies which costed them dearly.



u have 106 pms from pml Q ... they joined u ..no matter where they go they always win ..its not due to ur work or anythng ... buy off financial people is not ground work ...btw which kinda of ground work u suggested they should have done ..they motivated people..did alot of jalsa. what can a party do which is not even in power ..PTI couldnt started distributing laptops on public money ..


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> u have 106 pms from pml Q ... they joined u ..no matter where they go they always win ..its not due to ur work or anythng ... buy off financial people is not ground work ...btw which kinda of ground work u suggested they should have done ..they motivated people..did alot of jalsa. what can a party do which is not even in power ..PTI couldnt started distributing laptops on public money ..


106 pms from pml Q? Now thats something new for me....


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Well PTI outspend PML-N and PPP in election campaigns. All around on FM-Radios,TV and Social Media PTI managed a massive electoral campaign. However, they did little ground work (which i have been saying all along). TV,Radio and Social media are not reliable because the first two provide only one-way communication so there is no feedback. On social media, there is unreliable because the populace attributes are not known. PTI media campaign team appeared to neglect these underlying facts and the result was a sluggish groundwork in constituencies which costed them dearly.



campaigning in elections and campaigning all the time on channels thru different ways are two different things.....

what cud more we have done in those constituencies? you wanted our ppl wid guns n rifles there n force ppl to vote for us like PMN did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Marshmallow said:


> campaigning in elections and campaigning all the time on channels thru different ways are two different things.....
> 
> what cud more we have done in those constituencies? you wanted our ppl wid guns n rifles there n force ppl to vote for us like PMN did


Nevermind that. The truth hasn't been digested. And there is nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> 106 pms from pml Q? Now thats something new for me....



yes .. i have heard that in a talk show .. u have gud analytic skills ..just compare people in PML Q from 2003-2007 ..what nawaz sharif did was when he say imran khan gaining alot of support ..he invited all q league back ...even people like shaik waqas who was hard core supporter of musharraf ..same guy who put nawaz sharif in jail ..that is one of the reason I hate him .. to save this power and money he can go to any limit ..khair i guess u already now that but as u said earlier ..it dont bother u .. just compare the list ..and u will find out what actually ground work they did .. these people are the leaches .. they will win everytime or may be loose an election and then come back in second election ...


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> *yes .. i have heard that in a talk show* ...


Sums it all......


----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


> Nevermind that. The truth hasn't been digested. And there is nothing that can be done about it.



it wudnt be easy to continue for PMLN as well if PTI distances itself from KPK.....cuz they both have almost same stretegy on terrorism....but if any other party comes in KPK then PMLN will have to agree wid them n do hundreds operations everywhere there which can go against PMLN ....like happend wid PPP


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Sums it all......



as i said ..i have compare alot of names already but i have not counted all of them .. just see compare the list ...


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> as i said ..i have compare alot of names already but i have not counted all of them ..


For example?


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> For example?


sorry its 146 ..but for both mpa's and mna's ..thats the reason of ur election win

146 get PML-N tickets, though they quit party after coup - thenews.com.pk



hasnain0099 said:


> For example?



and one more thing alot of nazims from Q as well ..thats why Shahbaz sharif dont wanted a local body election ...all of them were from pml q ... which could have given them the advantage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> sorry its 146 ..but for both mpa's and mna's ..thats the reason of ur election win
> 
> 146 get PML-N tickets, though they quit party after coup - thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> and one more thing alot of nazims from Q as well ..thats why Shahbaz sharif dont wanted a local body election ...all of them were from pml q ... which could have given them the advantage


Here is the comparison of how many PML-Q members actually came in PML-N
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/81032936/Punjab Provincial.xlsx


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Why would I not when there is an evidence that the good were sent? I read the news in the afternoon of that day, but little kiddo just found this through facebook. That was the point, the keyboard warriors are only facebook addicted, just like we had a wikipedia-addict group here a while ago.




Looks like a super updated person like you just miserably missed the point. You said in your previous post that even PPP from sindh and PMLN from punjab is helping earthquake victims, and only PTI from KPK is mum on this issue so far. I posted you a PTI press release as a proof that PTI did sent goodies to earthquake effected areas but you in reply laughed, then I posted the news-piece as a second proof and you are still crying.. 




hasnain0099 said:


> Nevermind them, *Even PPP leadership has come forth to help out the victims of Baluchistan. Only one party has been mum so far....*





hasnain0099 said:


> Why would I not when there is an evidence that the good were sent?



Watch your contradictory statements, stop doing this belly dance and making fool out of yourself. I provided you a proof, via facebook or whatever else doesn't really matter..




hasnain0099 said:


> I read the news in the afternoon of that day



This shows that you knew about PTI's help for earthquake victims, but you still bragged about PTI here for not helping them. SHAME..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Here is the comparison of how many PML-Q members actually came in PML-N
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/81032936/Punjab Provincial.xlsx



This is just provincial list, and we don't know who compiled this list and whats its credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Looks like a super updated person like you just miserably missed the point. You said in your previous post that even PPP from sindh and PMLN from punjab is helping earthquake victims, and only PTI from KPK is mum on this issue so far. I posted you a PTI press release as a proof that PTI did sent goodies to earthquake effected areas but you in reply laughed, then I posted the news-piece as a second proof and you are still crying..


Because the news of their visit was available in express and jang whereas this news published in daily nai-baat.



Jazzbot said:


> This is just provincial list, and we don't know who compiled this list and whats its credibility.


I complied that list kiddo by importing data. Do some labor like this and also get data from NA to do so. Lame facebook dependent burgers


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Because the news of their visit was available in express and jang whereas this news published in daily nai-baat.



Is it fault of PTI? Grow up sir.. 




hasnain0099 said:


> I complied that list kiddo by importing data. Do some labor like this and also get data from NA to do so. Lame facebook dependent burgers




I do some labor for who, PMLN? No thanks.. I have better ideas to waste my time than this..  

And I saw from where you imported that data, copy and pasting from some website.. I'm not facebook dependent, and even if I am, why your back side is itching? Calling me kiddo, burgers and lame while I'm respectful towards you continuously.. I guess this comes as natural towards all you patwaries..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Is it fault of PTI? Grow up sir..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do some labor for who, PMLN? No thanks.. I have better ideas to waste my time than this..
> 
> And I saw from where you imported that data, copy and pasting from some website.. I'm not facebook dependent, and even if I am, why your back side is itching? Calling me kiddo, burgers and lame while I'm respectful towards you continuously.. I guess this comes as natural towards all you patwaries..


Kiddo, the data was imported from official website Welcome to Provincial Assembly of Punjab. And rest of the rant is your trademark. "Ranting burgers, Big rants"


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Kiddo, And rest of the rant is your trademark. "Ranting burgers, Big rants"



hahaa, whatever makes you sleep well old man..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> hahaa, whatever makes you sleep well old man..


You'll never quit ranting.... never mind kid, go and take your dose of nido or complan.


----------



## Chak Bamu

PML-N is all about power politics and not about any ideology. It all boils down to Sharif family and there is no point comparing PML-N with PTI which has clear stance on a number of issues and IS a party of change.

Anyone talking about PML-Q's people joining PML-N needs to think before leveling criticism on PML-N. You are criticizing PML-N for playing power politics? That is what they have always done and that is what they actually are. That is the reason they get votes and support of locally influential people. People stick to them because PML-N makes a naked and unapologetic bid for power. Their politics is not about morality but power. It is impossible to shame them. But to his credit, MNS does not use foul language and is perhaps one of the very few left who eschew it.

While I am at the topic of criticism:

To PTI-ian it may seem unfair to be recepient of criticism, but in fact such criticism is borne out of expectations. We just have lower expectations from PML-N. That is why I do not make an effort to point at them for their shortcomings. Any wrong-doing by PTI actually hurts.

For PML-N supporters, apathy for PML-N is a sign of trouble, not something to be accepted as good. For PTI people, criticism is actually good. It provides an opportunity for introspection and to explain party position as well as understand it too.

In contrast there were, and are, no expectations from PPP; none at all whatsoever. They deserve total apathy.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> You'll never quit ranting.... never mind kid, go and take your dose of nido or complan.



 you can't resist replying me, take it easy old man.. Its not good for your health..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

W.11 said:


>



Still better than target killers and bhatta mafia... Look the peace in Punjab... This is peaceful Province ...
Crime ratio in Punjab is nothing compared to tiny Karachi....I heard from friends that, In Karachi, even you can't walk with Iphone/ HTC or jewelry.. This is not situation here.... 
People are ready to pay high prices... and they will continue to vote for PMLN and PTI... What is your problem?? You even can't get 200 votes in single constituency in Punjab... While PMLN and PTI is winning in Karachi even Huge rigging and badmashi by MQM there..


----------



## W.11

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Still better than target killers and bhatta mafia... Look the peace in Punjab... This is peaceful Province ...
> Crime ratio in Punjab is nothing compared to tiny Karachi....I heard from friends that, In Karachi, even you can't walk with Iphone/ HTC or jewelry.. This is not situation here....
> People are ready to pay high prices... and they will continue to vote for PMLN and PTI... What is your problem?? You even can't get 200 votes in single constituency in Punjab... While PMLN and PTI is winning in Karachi even Huge rigging and badmashi by MQM there..



and this reply is in response to what post actually, im confused

how much is your IQ dear, has it surpassed to double digit?

just some random bull shitt as always typical of @Peaceful Civilian ?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

W.11 said:


> how much is your IQ dear, has it surpassed double digits?


Rant and


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202131982051073





N-League voters now crying..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Badshah log...

*GUJRAT, Oct 1: The district administration went the extra mile by declaring schools` holiday during PML-N MNA Hamza Shahbaz Sharif`s visit to the University of Gujrat on Tuesday.*

*The Sharifs` scion after landing at the local air strip along Bhimbher Road went straight to the University of Gujrat *where he inaugurated a two-day national event `DICE 2013` an exhibition organised by ORIC UoG in collaboration with the PCST, the British Council, the Higher Education Commission and the Distinguished Innovation Collaboration and Entrepreneurship (DICE) foundation.

Speaking to the participants in the opening ceremony, Hamza pledged to extend the Punjab government`s support to the UoG to acquire land for the extension of the Hafiz Hayat campus. He also reiterated his promise of more vehicles for the varsity which had been facing shortage ofbuses for long.

He announced construction of a new dual road up to the Hafiz Hayat campus from Gujrat city`s Kutchery Chowk since the flow of traffic on a single track Gujrat to Jalalpur Jattan Road has increased manifold.

`No society can progress without being knowledgebased in modern age. Pakistan is passing through multiple crises -energy, terrorism, law and order. These are hindering pace of our economy` he said.

He said it was a good sign that UoG was playing an important role for industry-academia linkages.

UoG Vice-Chancellor Prof Dr Mohammad Nizamuddinsaid in his welcome address, `DICE-2013 is a mega event in the history of UoG as nations always make progress through practical and useful knowledge.

`The aim and objective of DICE is to promote distinguished innovation in the field of knowledge and to help the progress of industries through this creative knowledge.

Pakistan is a unique country of the world which has largest younger population and in this way, Pakistan`s future lies in its youth,` the VC said.

Officials said the police had issued a security alert and all institutions on the route where Hamza Sharif had to travel, had to be closed.

Later, Hamza inaugurated a party office along GT Road, where the legislators and workers were also present. He urged the party workers to start preparations for the local elections and assured them of party leadership`s support in resolving the problems being faced by the masses. 

Schools closed to facilitate Hamza`s convoy | ePaper | DAWN.COM

Kafayat Shari my a$$...yeh badshah helicopter kay baghair kaheen jata hi nhn. And don't put up the stupid excuse that he pays for it from his own pocket. Sab bakwas hoti hai.

You can't change the mentality in one election!

And secondly, yeh banda MNA hai ya Punjab Government Chief Minister?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader @pkuser2k12 @Zarvan @jaibi @chauvunist

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MrShabi2010



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

for @Hasnain0099  @cb4 @Tiger Awan and rest of nooras !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Amma gee voted for PMLN but now she is cursing Govt because of deliberately inflating the country..


----------



## MrShabi2010




----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

How Govt is looting us via hike in electricity price, do simple maths..


----------



## Jazzbot

Finally...


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## W.11

now this is really disgusting


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202147228232218






&#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; 28000 &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1726; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; .... &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1576;&#1681;&#1575; &#1605;&#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; " &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; " &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729; &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1575; &#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1705;&#1740; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729; &#1582;&#1585;&#1670;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740;
&#1604;&#1711;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1585; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; "&#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1726; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;" &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1585;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; 28000 &#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1583;&#1726; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1746; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;
&#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606;&#1657; ​


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

PMLN's own ex shhowing the reality o blind followers


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=426880760747168





&#1740;&#1729; &#1711;&#1606;&#1580;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1746; &#1711;&#1606;&#1580;&#1746; &#1726;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

*LB polls: Punjab reserves a seat for the youth*
ISLAMABAD: 
Reserving a seat for youth in the Local Bodies&#8217; scheme, Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz led Punjab government has attempted to steal Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf&#8217;s (PTI) thunder, which identifies itself as the youth&#8217;s party.
According to the LB scheme in Punjab, each Union Council (UC) shall consist of a directly-elected chairman and a vice chairman, six general members, five members elected on reserved seats, two women elected on reserved seats, a peasant (labour councillor), a non-Muslim member in UCs with at least 200 registered non-Muslim voters and a youth member of maximum 25 years of age.

A participant of the Punjab committee&#8217;s meetings that finalised the draft act said the PTI demanded youth representation during the committee meetings and also pressed the PML-N to allow 18 years old to contest election against reserved seat.
However, the Act describes &#8220;the youth&#8221; as a person who is 21 to 25 years old on the last day fixed for filing the nomination papers.
Interestingly, the PTI&#8217;s K-P draft allows a candidate less than 35 years of age to contest elections as youth councillor. The PTI-led K-P government has not finalised legislation on this issue so far and the apex court has given a deadline to the party.

During the general elections in May, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf&#8217;s (PTI) main focus was on youth. The cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan&#8217;s party secured second position in terms of votes following Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N). The party&#8217;s slogan of &#8216;change&#8217; attracted the youth of the country that makes up more than 60% of the population.
Voter&#8217;s age limit at LB polls
Talking to The Express Tribune, the K-P Local Government Minister Inayatullah Khan said there was a difference of opinion as to whether the voter&#8217;s age in the coming LB polls should be 18 years or 21 years. He said during the May general election, the minimum age of the voter had been set at 18.
However Advocate Zafar Joya said provinces could not change the voter&#8217;s age limit, adding that it was the prerogative of the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP).
Published in The Express Tribune, October 5th, 2013.
LB polls: Punjab reserves a seat for the youth &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

ISLAMABAD, Oct 5: Some in the ruling party openly, and some discreetly, have begun expressing concerns over concentration of powers in the Prime Minister Office.

Sources in the PML-N have told Dawn that there&#8217;s considerable resentment in the party against what they call the prime minister&#8217;s over-reliance on bureaucracy.

The sources said that even some ministers had protested over lack of control of their ministries. According to them, the PM Office not only keeps close tabs on all ministries but also intervenes in their routine affairs.

&#8220;The federal cabinet exists only on paper; on the ground every government department is being micro-managed through bureaucrats, both serving and retired,&#8221; said a senior PML-N leader.

Ministers are not even allowed to hire personal secretaries of their choice. A minister had a &#8216;shouting match&#8217; with a senior cabinet colleague over the matter and threatened to quit the portfolio if demand for a secretary of choice wasn&#8217;t accepted.

Similarly, ministers have been barred from appointing and transferring staff in their departments without prior approval of the PM Office. The prime minister recently turned down requests from two ministers for transfer of their secretaries.

&#8220;By all means, it&#8217;s a highly centralised government and the PM Office is at the centre of all powers. The concept of decentralisation of power and collective responsibility, which forms the core of the parliamentary form of government, doesn&#8217;t exist here,&#8221; said another PML-N leader.

He confirmed that ministers were not allowed to run their ministries independently. During cabinet meetings, he said, the ministers dared not ask any question, what to talk of offering views that differed from those of the premier.

According to him, this is the sole reason why ministers don&#8217;t take interest in attending the proceedings of parliament and answering questions.

During the last National Assembly session, the treasury benches were assailed by the opposition for ministers&#8217; absence from the house.

&#8220;Why should ministers go to the house and set themselves up for tough questions when they can hardly do anything worthwhile in their ministries,&#8221; argued the party leader.

At the moment, the prime minister is holding portfolios of important ministries like foreign affairs, defence, communications and law.

Meanwhile, the PML-N leadership is known for running highly centralised governments. From 2008 to 2013, Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif single-handedly ran the provincial government.

However, this time he has shared some of his powers with his son Hamza Shahbaz.

On the other hand, the chief minister is sharing the burden of his elder brother at the centre. He regularly attends meetings of the water and power ministry and the planning division.

Besides the PM Office, Shahbaz Sharif also keeps tabs on the federal departments. A federal government official confirmed that bureaucrats had been instructed to regularly send progress reports on federal government departments to the chief minister.

The prime minister&#8217;s tendency to prefer bureaucrats over politicians is also evident in the appointment of his advisers and special assistants. Three of his four advisers and special assistants &#8212; Tariq Fatemi, Sartaj Aziz and Khawaja Zaheer &#8212; are former bureaucrats.

Only Sardar Sanaullah Zehri, who has been appointed as special assistant to the prime minister and enjoys the status of a federal minister, is a politician. However, Mr Zehri&#8217;s is a totally different story.

Mr Zehri was a strong candidate for the post of chief minister of Balochistan, which eventually went to Dr Abdul Malik Baloch of the National Party. The prime minister rewarded Mr Zehri with the status of federal minister only to placate him, according to the sources.

Since the general elections, many senior party members have been sidelined. PML-N&#8217;s Secretary General Iqbal Zafar Jhagra is still waiting for some important assignment.

Initially, there were reports that he would be made governor of his home province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. If a senior member of the PML-N is to be believed, Mr Jhagra even finds difficulty in holding a meeting with the prime minister, who is the party&#8217;s president.

&#8220;What message are we sending to the party&#8217;s rank and file who remained loyal to the party leadership during Gen [Pervez] Musharraf&#8217;s rule,&#8221; a party leader said. He criticised the present lot of prime minister&#8217;s advisers who were deliberately not allowing genuine party workers to go near the PM Office.

The PML-N leader also recalled how the party loyalists were ignored when the prime minister picked former British lawmaker Chaudhry Muhammad Sarwar as the Punjab governor. Earlier, Rana Iqbal was tipped as governor, but he was made speaker of the Punjab assembly instead.

Former Sindh chief minister Syed Ghous Ali Shah, who went through difficult times during the Musharraf regime, met a similar fate. Mr Shah resigned as president of the party&#8217;s Sindh chapter in August, after the party refused to accommodate him in the federal government.

&#8220;Once in power, the party workers expect respect from their leadership, both in terms of reward and recognition. But that&#8217;s missing from our government,&#8221; said the party source.

Worse still, no sincere effort was made to address Mr Shah&#8217;s grievances, he added.

PMâs style of governance irks party members - DAWN.COM

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why should federal officers be reporting to Shahbaz Sharif?

Itna shauq tha to NA ki seat rakhta aur Punjab ki chor deta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;: &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1746; &#1587;&#1729;&#1740;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608;&#1705;&#1578; &#1576;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605;
&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;: &#1587;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1729;&#1740;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608;&#1705;&#1578; &#1576;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;
&#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1587; &#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1586; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1587;&#1729;&#1740;&#1604; &#1576;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1657;&#1575; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575;&#1574;&#1588;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1705;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1729; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1606;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606;&#1657; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1574;&#1746;&#1748;
&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1729;&#1740;&#1604; &#1588;&#1608;&#1705;&#1578; &#1576;&#1657; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1746; 130 &#1587;&#1746; &#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1576; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748;
http://www.express.pk/story/183300/


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> *LB polls: Punjab reserves a seat for the youth*
> ISLAMABAD:
> *Reserving a seat for youth in the Local Bodies&#8217; scheme, Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz led Punjab government has attempted to steal Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf&#8217;s (PTI) thunder,* which identifies itself as the youth&#8217;s party.
> According to the LB scheme in Punjab, each Union Council (UC) shall consist of a directly-elected chairman and a vice chairman, six general members, five members elected on reserved seats, two women elected on reserved seats, a peasant (labour councillor), a non-Muslim member in UCs with at least 200 registered non-Muslim voters and a youth member of maximum 25 years of age.
> 
> A participant of the Punjab committee&#8217;s meetings that finalised the draft act said the PTI demanded youth representation during the committee meetings and also pressed the PML-N to allow 18 years old to contest election against reserved seat.
> However, the Act describes &#8220;the youth&#8221; as a person who is 21 to 25 years old on the last day fixed for filing the nomination papers.
> Interestingly, the PTI&#8217;s K-P draft allows a candidate less than 35 years of age to contest elections as youth councillor. The PTI-led K-P government has not finalised legislation on this issue so far and the apex court has given a deadline to the party.
> 
> During the general elections in May, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf&#8217;s (PTI) main focus was on youth. The cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan&#8217;s party secured second position in terms of votes following Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N). The party&#8217;s slogan of &#8216;change&#8217; attracted the youth of the country that makes up more than 60% of the population.
> Voter&#8217;s age limit at LB polls
> Talking to The Express Tribune, the K-P Local Government Minister Inayatullah Khan said there was a difference of opinion as to whether the voter&#8217;s age in the coming LB polls should be 18 years or 21 years. He said during the May general election, the minimum age of the voter had been set at 18.
> However Advocate Zafar Joya said provinces could not change the voter&#8217;s age limit, adding that it was the prerogative of the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP).
> Published in The Express Tribune, October 5th, 2013.
> LB polls: Punjab reserves a seat for the youth &#8211; The Express Tribune



jo khud biko hotay hain woh dosron ko b biko samjtay hain ... but this scheme might work .. as majority of our people are uneducated and greedy ..our leaders know it...



nuclearpak said:


> Why should federal officers be reporting to Shahbaz Sharif?
> 
> Itna shauq tha to NA ki seat rakhta aur Punjab ki chor deta.



i have askaed many noon leagues ..even the best of them, like hussian on this forum, seem to like being governed by family ... so why r we wasting tym asking such question ... our poeple dont deserve democracy


----------



## W.11

haan bhai nooras, what do you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

LoL epic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/peshawar/08-10-2013/Detail/p8_03.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> They just want to make people beggars. Instead of taking some measures to rehabilitate people and improving their lifestyle by providing them with work related facilities, they are just changing their mind set to live on dole. This will further devalue Pak currency and buying power of beneficiary will reduce twice then what they get from government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> They just want to make people beggars. Instead of taking some measures to rehabilitate people and improving their lifestyle by providing them with work related facilities, they are just changing their mind set to live on dole. This will further devalue Pak currency and buying power of beneficiary will reduce twice then what they get from government.


There are two types of anti-poverty measure, 1-those who artificially defeat poverty. 2-those who help people to permanently defeat poverty. A combination of both is used all over the world. Why do western governments use jobless and social support programs when they have best universities and ploy technique offering cutting edge education? it is because it helps people to sustain above poverty levels. The second catagory can't be applied everywhere since the age, willingness to work, talents are required for permanent transition. The youth initiatives for just that i.e. youth making a permanent transformation thus helping the whole family. Also because a young man has sufficient time for acquiring and employing the learned skills. You can't just force an elderly to work and acquire earning skills.


----------



## Jazzbot

Jo be-chara apne assets declare karte itna darr raha hy, wo Zardari ka paisa Pakistan laye ga..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Jo be-chara apne assets declare karte itna darr raha hy, wo Zardari ka paisa Pakistan laye ga..


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Punjab issues hasty ordinance giving bureaucrats the real say - thenews.com.pk

Punjabs Right to Information law, promulgated through an ordinance, appears to be a good piece of legislation on the face of it but the devil is in the detail. The all-important information commission will be handpicked by the chief minister and it will decide what information to release.


shame on shebaz sharif and pmln

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> Punjab issues hasty ordinance giving bureaucrats the real say - thenews.com.pk
> 
> Punjab&#8217;s Right to Information law, promulgated through an ordinance, appears to be a good piece of legislation on the face of it but the devil is in the detail. The all-important information commission will be handpicked by the chief minister and it will decide what information to release.
> 
> 
> shame on shebaz sharif and pmln



"Minsiter Information chairs meeting of Select Committee for Right to Information"
A meeting of the Select Committee for Right to Information was held under the chairmanship of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Information and Public Relations Shah Farman at the Conference Room of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly, Peshawar on Thursday.

Those attended the meeting included Deputy Speaker Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Imtiaz Shahid, provincial Minister for Law and Parliamentary Affairs Israrullah Khan Gandapur, MPAs Syed Jaffar Shah, Shah Hussain Khan, Arbab Akbar Hayat, Amna Sardar, Qurban Ali and Muhammad Ali, Secretary Information Azmat Hanif Orakzai, Secretary Law Muhammad Arifeen and other concerned officers.

During the meeting the amendments presented by MPAs Syed Jaffar Shah and Amna Sardar were discussed in detail. The meeting also held detailed discussion on the access to information by the common man, establishment of good governance, transparency of government affairs and performance of the democratic institutions.

The meeting also discussed the proposed amendments in the Right to Information Bill. *It was stated in the meeting that the Information Commission should be consisted of three members. However, final decision in this connection will be made in the next meeting.*

Members of the committee also debated duties of members of the commission and postponed the meeting till October 17 Monday 10 am for further discussion on the duties of the commission and its members
News & Events
I am studying both drafts (Punjab and KP's RTI) and will come back with a detailed comparison.


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> There are two types of anti-poverty measure, 1-those who artificially defeat poverty. 2-those who help people to permanently defeat poverty. A combination of both is used all over the world. Why do western governments use jobless and social support programs when they have best universities and ploy technique offering cutting edge education? it is because it helps people to sustain above poverty levels. The second catagory can't be applied everywhere since the age, willingness to work, talents are required for permanent transition. The youth initiatives for just that i.e. youth making a permanent transformation thus helping the whole family. Also because a young man has sufficient time for acquiring and employing the learned skills. You can't just force an elderly to work and acquire earning skills.



There is no problem in supporting people by giving out dole, but not at the expense of currency devaluation. First type of support you mentioned is only workable when the government has surplus. Printing currency note will only increase the number of people below poverty line and will not help them in fighting poverty. First and the foremost duty of the government should be to increase buying power of people. By containing or increasing buying power governments actually enhance lifestyle of all the citizens.



hasnain0099 said:


>



How much are the assets and what is the tax he has paid on the assets. If it is below poverty line then his case should be sent to NAB for investigation into the circumstances under which Raiwind Palace was purchased, maintained and improved.


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> There is no problem in supporting people by giving out dole, but not at the expense of currency devaluation. First type of support you mentioned is only workable when the government has surplus. Printing currency note will only increase the number of people below poverty line and will not help them in fighting poverty. First and the foremost duty of the government should be to increase buying power of people. By containing or increasing buying power governments actually enhance lifestyle of all the citizens.


There is little or no connection between the currency depreciation and income support programs. Even the loans received for poverty reduction are mostly converted into aid and written off by donor countries. Talking from local budgeting perspective, it doesn't affect the external sector since subsistence consumption hardly affect imports and mostly use cheaper essential items i.e. Roti,Kapra etc. 




> How much are the assets and what is the tax he has paid on the assets. If it is below poverty line then his case should be sent to NAB for investigation into the circumstances under which Raiwind Palace was purchased, maintained and improved.


Here is his tax return. See for yourself
http://ecp.gov.pk/SData/NA/NA-120-0035/NA-120_3520153698367_FBR.pdf


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



so the very successful saasti rooti scheme is back .. it was already contiversial and shahbaz waste millions of dollar of tax payers money to buy votes . after local bodies election this will again be flop ..they have to show somethng to their people b4 the local body elections and they come up with this bullshit scheme


----------



## Jazzbot

Khadim-e-aala ki chawliyaat-e-aala..


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Khadim-e-aala ki chawliyaat-e-aala..


Wysy KPK government nay kitna announce kia hay 100000? my bad wahan to tabdili aagye hay and koe gareeb nahi hay.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Wysy KPK government nay kitna announce kia hay 100000? my bad wahan to tabdili aagye hay and koe gareeb nahi hay.



Whatever.. At least KP govt is not busy doing cr@p showbaziyaaaan..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Whatever.. At least KP govt is not busy doing cr@p showbaziyaaaan..


btao na yaar, koe ek adha eilan he kardiya ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> btao na yaar, koe ek adha eilan he kardiya ho?



Here you go: Budget 2013-14: Expenditure of governor, CM houses halved | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

*Excerpts:*



> The ongoing schemes for well-being of destitute women, orphans, children, beggars, drug addicts and special persons will continue.





> Mr Haq said a sum of Rs500 million had been allocated for provision of a stipend of Rs2,000 per month to those securing a master&#8217;s degree in 2013-14.





> He said the government had earmarked a sum of Rs120 million for bearing the training charges as well provide stipend to students between the ages of 18 and 25 years, who undergoes technical training.




There were news that KPK govt is preparing lists of widows, orphans and disabled people and is going to launch an assistance program for such people in next budget. But since, PTI is no showbazi type party, these news don't get much hype as compared to your party where nothing is done without showbaz's photosession..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

NCMC report: Pakistan witnesses rise in rape cases &#8211; The Express Tribune

Pakistan has witnessed a steep rise in abduction and rape crimes in the last five years, the Senate Standing Committee on Interior was informed on Wednesday.

More than 79,863 abduction cases, including 2,092 cases related to kidnapping for ransom, were registered from 2008 to September 2013, said the report submitted by the National Crisis Management Cell (NCMC), a subsidiary institution of the interior ministry.

The NCMC report available with The Express Tribune revealed that since 2008 the police had registered some 10,703 cases of rape across the country.

During the last five years more than 58,040 murder cases, more than 55,668 robbery cases, 110,068 car/motorcycle theft cases were registered with police stations across the country.

*Statistically, Punjab left all the other provinces behind with the police registering 8,806 of the total 10,703 rape cases.* Some 22 rape cases were registered in Gigit-Baltistan, 86 in Balochistan, 295 in Islamabad, 722 cases each in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) and Sindh.

*Punjab also witnessed a sudden rise in abduction with the province accounting for 64,796 of the total 79,863 abduction cases reported. *The Sindh police registered over 11, 357 abduction cases while the K-P police registered 2, 221 such cases. In Balochistan the number of registered abduction cases stood at 1,065 cases, in federal capital at 338 and in the G-B at 86.

More than 94,177 cars/motorcycles were reportedly lifted in Punjab, 9,799 in Sindh, 2, 995 in Islamabad, 1,570 in Balochistan, 1,470 in the K-P and 57 in the G-B during the last five years.

Sindh was the frontrunner in cases of kidnapping for ransom. In the southern province, the police registered 716 such cases. The Punjab police registered 711 ransom cases, the K-P police 458 cases, the Balochistan police 188 cases, Islamabad police 16 cases and the G-B police 3 cases.
Terrorism related deaths

The NCMC report says over 5,965 people were killed and 16,703 injured in 6,104 violent incidents during the last three and a half years.

In the first nine months of 2013 as many as 1,047 terrorist attacks were carried out, leaving 1,490 dead and 4,360 injured.
The year 2010 was bloodier and saw a lot more attacks. Some 1, 956 people were killed and 5,347 injured in the 2,061 acts of terror recorded that year. In 2011 there were fewer attacks and fewer casualties.

The head of the Senate Standing Committee on Interior, Senator Talha Mahmood, directed the information technology ministry to find ways to utilise the Rs60 billion reserved under the Universal Support Fund for law enforcement agencies.
He directed Director Telecom Haroon Javed to convey the Senate panels recommendations to the concerned authorities regarding transfer of funds to the interior ministry.


------------------------------


Roshan Punjab of PMLN. Ye Punjab *ko* badla hy ya ye Punjab *se* badla hy?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

Kamran shafi as ambassdor to UK???????/ a new husain haqqani this tim in UK..what a disaster.........


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

this guy does it again


----------



## Jazzbot

*Mubarak ho patwariyo, Roshan Pakistan nazar aana shuru ho gya hy.. *

@arushbhai @Fracker @Sedqal @cb4 @hasnain0099


----------



## Aamna14

Jazzbot said:


> NCMC report: Pakistan witnesses rise in rape cases  The Express Tribune
> 
> Pakistan has witnessed a steep rise in abduction and rape crimes in the last five years, the Senate Standing Committee on Interior was informed on Wednesday.
> 
> More than 79,863 abduction cases, including 2,092 cases related to kidnapping for ransom, were registered from 2008 to September 2013, said the report submitted by the National Crisis Management Cell (NCMC), a subsidiary institution of the interior ministry.
> 
> The NCMC report available with The Express Tribune revealed that since 2008 the police had registered some 10,703 cases of rape across the country.
> 
> During the last five years more than 58,040 murder cases, more than 55,668 robbery cases, 110,068 car/motorcycle theft cases were registered with police stations across the country.
> 
> *Statistically, Punjab left all the other provinces behind with the police registering 8,806 of the total 10,703 rape cases.* Some 22 rape cases were registered in Gigit-Baltistan, 86 in Balochistan, 295 in Islamabad, 722 cases each in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) and Sindh.
> 
> *Punjab also witnessed a sudden rise in abduction with the province accounting for 64,796 of the total 79,863 abduction cases reported. *The Sindh police registered over 11, 357 abduction cases while the K-P police registered 2, 221 such cases. In Balochistan the number of registered abduction cases stood at 1,065 cases, in federal capital at 338 and in the G-B at 86.
> 
> More than 94,177 cars/motorcycles were reportedly lifted in Punjab, 9,799 in Sindh, 2, 995 in Islamabad, 1,570 in Balochistan, 1,470 in the K-P and 57 in the G-B during the last five years.
> 
> Sindh was the frontrunner in cases of kidnapping for ransom. In the southern province, the police registered 716 such cases. The Punjab police registered 711 ransom cases, the K-P police 458 cases, the Balochistan police 188 cases, Islamabad police 16 cases and the G-B police 3 cases.
> Terrorism related deaths
> 
> The NCMC report says over 5,965 people were killed and 16,703 injured in 6,104 violent incidents during the last three and a half years.
> 
> In the first nine months of 2013 as many as 1,047 terrorist attacks were carried out, leaving 1,490 dead and 4,360 injured.
> The year 2010 was bloodier and saw a lot more attacks. Some 1, 956 people were killed and 5,347 injured in the 2,061 acts of terror recorded that year. In 2011 there were fewer attacks and fewer casualties.
> 
> The head of the Senate Standing Committee on Interior, Senator Talha Mahmood, directed the information technology ministry to find ways to utilise the Rs60 billion reserved under the Universal Support Fund for law enforcement agencies.
> He directed Director Telecom Haroon Javed to convey the Senate panels recommendations to the concerned authorities regarding transfer of funds to the interior ministry.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> Roshan Punjab of PMLN. Ye Punjab *ko* badla hy ya ye Punjab *se* badla hy?



Bechare Punjab waalon ne toh kuch nahin kiya tha ke aisa khaufnaak badla mile Khuda hi bachaye ab is kaghazi shair se humein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099 * PMLN's commitment towards fixing PIA is clearly evident in above picture..  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1433546955983


----------



## W.11

Dunya News:

*&#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740;: (&#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1586 &#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1726; &#1729;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1574;&#1746; 14 &#1575;&#1705;&#1578;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1582; &#1605;&#1602;&#1585;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1748;

&#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1726; &#1729;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1601;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1586;&#1662;&#1585;&#1605;&#1588;&#1578;&#1605;&#1604; &#1587;&#1606;&#1711;&#1604; &#1576;&#1740;&#1606;&#1670; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585; &#1606;&#1602;&#1608;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740;&#1748; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1608;&#1729; &#1578;&#1608;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1586;&#1605;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1572; &#1705;&#1575; &#1588;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1729; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1572; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1575;&#1729;&#1604; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746;&#1748;*​


lene ke dene pad gye bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MrShabi2010



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=530393880375241

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649120028466699






Shokat Basra mimicking Showbaz Sharif's "Main Nahi Manta.."    

@Leader @mafiya @jaibi @Jzaib @pkuser2k12 @M-48 @mr42O @cb4 @hasnain0099 @arushbhai @Fracker @Sedqal @chauvunist @Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Peaceful Civilian said:


>



Kafayat Shari!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649120028466699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shokat Basra mimicking Showbaz Sharif's "Main Nahi Manta.."
> 
> @Leader @mafiya @jaibi @Jzaib @pkuser2k12 @M-48 @mr42O @cb4 @hasnain0099 @arushbhai @Fracker @Sedqal @chauvunist @Side-Winder



fazlu hasan chohan really enjoying the moment !! 



Peaceful Civilian said:


>



Yar any idea what is the cost of all the trip?


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> fazlu hasan chohan really enjoying the moment !!



He's Faiz-ul-Hasan, not *fazlu*.. 
Secondly look at PMLN guy, Showbaz kare to bara uchalte hain, lekin koi aur kare to bari mirchain lagti hain. To me, that guy still did way better than showbaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> He's Faiz-ul-Hasan, not *fazlu*..
> Secondly look at PMLN guy, Showbaz kare to bara uchalte hain, lekin koi aur kare to bari mirchain lagti hain. To me, that guy still did way better than showbaz



sorry yar, asal mien woh ****** fazlu rehman yaad aa jata hai mujhay jab bhi faiz ul hasan chohan samnay ata hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649120028466699



mr chohan reminds me of a chuha johann from tom and jerry show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099 *What's up dude? Guess Showbaz will have to speed up Metro Bus and Laptop schemes in FSD..  *


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> @hasnain0099 *What's up dude? Guess Showbaz will have to speed up Metro Bus and Laptop schemes in FSD..  *


The wording of the banner itself suggest who would have hanged it there. There is only one party which can go as cheep and whose followers like to use the word "lakh di lanat". So we nevermind such. 
Probably PTI is forced for such things because they have nothing to show til now than just blasts and ho-haw.
In Punjabi a famous saying goes,"palay nai ay dhela, tay kardi mela mela."


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> The wording of the banner itself suggest who would have hanged it there. There is only one party which can go as cheep and whose followers like to use the word "lakh di lanat". So we nevermind such.
> Probably PTI is forced for such things because they have nothing to show til now than just blasts and ho-haw.
> In Punjabi a famous saying goes,"palay nai ay dhela, tay kardi mela mela."



u knw that most of ur voter are from village and backward population .. lkh di lanat is very popular sentense among them ...
btw what has pml n to show .. u already backout of three major problems in 3 months 
1. loadshedding katam kar deyain gay aur bajli sasti deyain gay ...
2. kaskool toor deyain gay
3. last night i was reading in news ..saad rafiquee said that he didnt knw that bullet trains are so expensive ...

i didntr expected such a reply from u .. may be its ur guilt talking .. i dnt blame the other jahil followers .. u already knw they were lieing and u still supported them ... may be u like munafiqs


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> u knw that most of ur voter are from village and backward population .. lkh di lanat is very popular sentense among them ...
> btw what has pml n to show .. u already backout of three major problems in 3 months
> 1. loadshedding katam kar deyain gay aur bajli sasti deyain gay ...
> 2. kaskool toor deyain gay
> 3. last night i was reading in news ..saad rafiquee said that he didnt knw that bullet trains are so expensive ...
> 
> i didntr expected such a reply from u .. may be its ur guilt talking .. i dnt blame the other jahil followers .. u already knw they were lieing and u still supported them ... may be u like munafiqs



But, the so called educated are proving to be bigger "jahil's" than the illiterates. One of my elders once told me, "Education can get you a good job, but it can't always make you a better human" and this has proven quite true recently. And who is hiding his guilt by ranting in reply is self evident.


----------



## Jzaib

In elections I used Bullet Train slogan alot but I didn't know how much it costs - Khawaja Saad Rafique(1) - Video Dailymotion 

here is the link for jahil supporters


----------



## Jzaib

In elections I used Bullet Train slogan alot but I didn't know how much it costs - Khawaja Saad Rafique(1) - Video Dailymotion 

here is the link for jahil supporters



hasnain0099 said:


> But, the so called educated are proving to be bigger "jahil's" than the illiterates. One of my elders once told me, "Education can get you a good job, but it can't always make you a better human" and this has proven quite true recently. And who is hiding his guilt by ranting in reply is self evident.



actually nawaz league supporters are most zombies ..neither they have ever protest against notional issues ( unless they are ordered too) or party issues ..they arent use to it so probablly pointing out issues, protesting and freedom of speech is a new thing to them .. they consider that a gustakhi in their AQA's shaan ... well if that kinda educated people ur elders was ..may be that is why Pakistan is such a progressive and peaceful place now ...


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> But, the so called educated are proving to be bigger "jahil's" than the illiterates. One of my elders once told me, "Education can get you a good job, but it can't always make you a better human" and this has proven quite true recently. And who is hiding his guilt by ranting in reply is self evident.



actually nawaz league supporters are most zombies ..neither they have ever protest against notional issues ( unless they are ordered too) or party issues ..they arent use to it so probablly pointing out issues, protesting and freedom of speech is a new thing to them .. they consider that a gustakhi in their AQA's shaan ... well if that kinda educated people ur elders was ..may be that is why Pakistan is such a progressive and peaceful place now ...


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> But, the so called educated are proving to be bigger "jahil's" than the illiterates. One of my elders once told me, "Education can get you a good job, but it can't always make you a better human" and this has proven quite true recently. And who is hiding his guilt by ranting in reply is self evident.



actually nawaz league supporters are most zombies ..neither they have ever protest against notional issues ( unless they are ordered too) or party issues ..they arent use to it so probablly pointing out issues, protesting and freedom of speech is a new thing to them .. they consider that a gustakhi in their AQA's shaan ... well if that kinda educated people ur elders was ..may be that is why Pakistan is such a progressive and peaceful place now ...


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> The wording of the banner itself suggest who would have hanged it there. There is only one party which can go as cheep and whose followers like to use the word "lakh di lanat". So we nevermind such.
> Probably PTI is forced for such things because they have nothing to show til now than just blasts and ho-haw.
> In Punjabi a famous saying goes,"palay nai ay dhela, tay kardi mela mela."




Han gee, every bad thing is done by one and only PTI.. You are a Faisalabadi I guess, so you better know how much "Lakh Di Lanat" is used in your city in regular conversation, so don't pretend like its new in FSD.. 








Ofcourse PTI hanged this banner in Raheem Yar Khan


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> *One of my elders once told me, "Education can get you a good job, but it can't always make you a better human"*




I wish your elders had also told you how to identify a better human and how to distinguish between a patriot and a corrupt leader. Since you are supporting a family mafia and looter's party, we can make a wild guess how much better educated human you are.

Rudderless NAB in a fix to reopen cases against Zardari, Nawaz

Your own NAB chairman is opening cases against Nawaz etc, mention me one case against Imran Khan?


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> I wish your elders had also told you how to identify a better human and how to distinguish between a patriot and a corrupt leader. Since you are supporting a family mafia and looter's party, we can make a wild guess how much better educated human you are.
> 
> Rudderless NAB in a fix to reopen cases against Zardari, Nawaz
> 
> Your own NAB chairman is opening cases against Nawaz etc, mention me one case against Imran Khan?


In legal terms there is a difference between allegation and conviction. Unless one is not convicted, there is no reason to suggest criminality. Yes there are cases, but they are still accused. Btw most of the cases against them are of civilian nature, not that of criminal. So if proved guilty and convicted, they will automatically be disqualified. Even the fair appointment of Chairman NAB is a test case for you that who made false hu-haw at the appointment which was appreciated across the board.



Jazzbot said:


>


Overdrafts go high within the quarters because of mismatchs between project and current outlays and inflows from the central divisible pool. Figures are usually clear at the end of quarters as center makes disbursements to provinces from divisible pools.



Jazzbot said:


>


Overdrafts go high within the quarters because of mismatchs between project and current outlays and inflows from the central divisible pool. Figures are usually clear at the end of quarters as center makes disbursements to provinces from divisible pools.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Han gee, every bad thing is done by one and only PTI.. You are a Faisalabadi I guess, so you better know how much "Lakh Di Lanat" is used in your city in regular conversation, so don't pretend like its new in FSD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse PTI hanged this banner in Raheem Yar Khan


At least PML-N are showing the guts to make unpopular yet necessary political decisions. Its easy for PML-N to follow the PPP suit and keep borrowing and spending instead of raising taxes. Traders are the biggest tax evaders in this country. They would obviously not like it, why should they?
Just a quick question, PTI made big claims for raising taxes before the elections and how many (if a single one to be precise) was implemented in their budget?



Jazzbot said:


> Han gee, every bad thing is done by one and only PTI.. You are a Faisalabadi I guess, so you better know how much "Lakh Di Lanat" is used in your city in regular conversation, so don't pretend like its new in FSD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse PTI hanged this banner in Raheem Yar Khan


At least PML-N are showing the guts to make unpopular yet necessary political decisions. Its easy for PML-N to follow the PPP suit and keep borrowing and spending instead of raising taxes. Traders are the biggest tax evaders in this country. They would obviously not like it, why should they?
Just a quick question, PTI made big claims for raising taxes before the elections and how many (if a single one to be precise) was implemented in their budget?


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> At least PML-N are showing the guts to make unpopular yet necessary political decisions. Its easy for PML-N to follow the PPP suit and keep borrowing and spending instead of raising taxes. Traders are the biggest tax evaders in this country. They would obviously not like it, why should they?
> Just a quick question, PTI made big claims for raising taxes before the elections and how many (if a single one to be precise) was implemented in their budget?



what unpopular descion are we taking abt .. keeping main post in the family .. giving promotions to broters of ur senitors , letting choota sharif use government help copter , making a sahi bhallay wala the president so they he can be kept as a puppet .. taking ur family on forign trip from government money , which unpopular decisions were we taking abt ?


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> what unpopular descion are we taking abt .. keeping main post in the family .. giving promotions to broters of ur senitors , letting choota sharif use government help copter , making a sahi bhallay wala the president so they he can be kept as a puppet .. taking ur family on forign trip from government money , which unpopular decisions were we taking abt ?


1-If family politics is a crime then, Bush Family should be banished from US and IK's idol Lee Kuan Yew since his son is now the Prime Minister of Singapore. At least sharif brothers are not being remote controlled and Micromanaged
2-He is a national elect and can use the national asset for official purposes. Yes if he uses this heli for attending the weddings of his relatives, then he should be condemned but this event has happened somewhere else....
3-This "sahi bhallay" wala doesn't belong to famous political clutter but the business community. 
4-Taking ur family on forign trip from government money. Probably you would have accessed the vouchers and documents of this family trip. However, result of this trip is here. At least he wasn't pictured having tea-parties. 
5- And question remains, which single tax was imposed by PTI in KPK while making tall claims to collect taxes and rid of IMF "Which was itself illogical since IMF's loans are for Balance of Payment support, not tackled by raising domestic taxes".


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


>



DAFFAAAQQQ !! 

what the monkey he knows about wild life and Snow Leopard protection, aint he a Kangaroo himself?



hasnain0099 said:


>



DAFFAAAQQQ !! 

what the monkey he knows about wild life and Snow Leopard protection, aint he a Kangaroo himself?


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

recommendation of abid sher ali


----------



## SBD-3

The newspiece states that he paid for the Hajj from his own Pocket.


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> recommendation of abid sher ali


----------



## rashid.sarwar

http://www.columnpk.com/churi-kanta-by-javed-chaudhry


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


>



Babar ghauri was also accused of 19,000 stolen containers, making accusations is not the deal, if he did corruption prove it, bring him to the justice

LDA caught fire for strange reasons too, nobody is making a big a$$ conspiracy theory out of it

btw this is not MQM thread


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Very bad performance in first 4 month.... Whole burden is on poor people... And its only poor people that has to consume bitter tablet for the rich people...


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> The newspiece states that he paid for the Hajj from his own Pocket.


should hve made him, next imam of faiysal masjid, instead of a president?


----------



## batmannow

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Very bad performance in first 4 month.... Whole burden is on poor people... And its only poor people that has to consume bitter tablet for the rich people...


thats what the damocrazy is all about
NOW DONT CRY, JUST KEEP YOURSELF BE FRIED..?


----------



## Panther 57

rashid.sarwar said:


> http://www.columnpk.com/churi-kanta-by-javed-chaudhry


Very correct analysis. Corruption is there in every part of the world. It is the quantum of corruption which defines bad or good governance. Under world is everywhere, but law enforcing agencies ensure that even after taking their due share, mafia remains under control. Food for though for Bureaucracy and LEAs. In macro terms a food for though for all those who can be instrumental in improving the system. Use cutlery.


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> At least PML-N are showing the guts to make unpopular yet necessary political decisions. Its easy for PML-N to follow the PPP suit and keep borrowing and spending instead of raising taxes. Traders are the biggest tax evaders in this country. They would obviously not like it, why should they?
> Just a quick question, PTI made big claims for raising taxes before the elections and how many (if a single one to be precise) was implemented in their budget?
> 
> 
> At least PML-N are showing the guts to make unpopular yet necessary political decisions. Its easy for PML-N to follow the PPP suit and keep borrowing and spending instead of raising taxes. Traders are the biggest tax evaders in this country. They would obviously not like it, why should they?
> Just a quick question, PTI made big claims for raising taxes before the elections and how many (if a single one to be precise) was implemented in their budget?


History suggest that PML N has been taxing the salaried class and burdening common man. This is what they are doing now. Yes, unpopular decision, which may not be difficult to take and implement, but a good leader takes difficult decision that are also difficult to implement. The day PML N takes those decision, people will be with them. Until them they will be called NOORAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> History suggest that PML N has been taxing the salaried class and burdening common man.


1-Interesting, if salaried class has been continously been taxed then how come the total tax net has been stagnant at 2M?
2-Out of even these 2M salaried class around 90% fall under the low income taxation bracket
3- Deduct these 2M+106M (population below poverty line). What do the rest of around 72M Pakistani tax evaders consist of? they certainly don't belong to
elite class or political families. Why don't you guys face it that "the common man" of Pakistan is the tax evader. A little algebra always helps.
http://pkaffairs.com/News_16m_of_17m_taxpayers_are_in_lowest_tax_bracket_9379



> This is what they are doing now. Yes, unpopular decision, which may not be difficult to take and implement, but a good leader takes difficult decision that are also difficult to implement.


Okey if a taxing decision is not difficult to implement then please enlighten us that why didn't the PTI imposed a single tax in its provincial budget?


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> 1-Interesting, if salaried class has been continously been taxed then how come the total tax net has been stagnant at 2M?
> 2-Out of even these 2M salaried class around 90% fall under the low income taxation bracket
> 3- Deduct these 2M+106M (population below poverty line). What do the rest of around 72M Pakistani tax evaders consist of? they certainly don't belong to
> elite class or political families. Why don't you guys face it that "the common man" of Pakistan is the tax evader. A little algebra always helps.
> http://pkaffairs.com/News_16m_of_17m_taxpayers_are_in_lowest_tax_bracket_9379
> that why didn't the PTI imposed a single tax in its provincial budget?


A difficult decision would have been taxing corporate, which they did not. A difficult decision would have been to ensure that agricultural landlords pays tax on their agricultural income. Difficult decision would have been to remove direct and indirect taxation and yet been able to come up with an idea to run the country with minimum burden on common man. It is easy to put GST which is only paid by the end consumer, to appease IMF. 

Check out Fair and Reasonable Taxation at www.neweconomicorder.blogspot


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> A difficult decision would have been taxing corporate, which they did not.


That's rather the easiest way to tax. For example the current corporate tax rate in Pakistan is 34% which is around 2% higher than India, 6.5% higher than Bangladesh, 9% higher than China, 13% higher than Asian Average, 9% higher than OECD and around 12% higher than the global average. Which company would like to invest in a country which is suffering from economic growth stall as well as higher corporate tax?
http://www.kpmg.com/global/en/servi...esources/pages/corporate-tax-rates-table.aspx



> A difficult decision would have been to ensure that agricultural landlords pays tax on their agricultural income.


Agriculture has become a provincial subject post 18th Amendment however, except from Sindh and Punjab, none levied the agriculture tax. However, despite this critical leakage, the center tried to plug the hole by not allowing exception on agriculture income given Income Tax hasn't been paid.


> Difficult decision would have been to remove *direct* and indirect taxation


Are you serious? probably you should read up on cannons of taxation. Its preferred to have more direct taxes than indirect taxes rather than curbing out both.


> and yet been able to come up with an idea to run the country with minimum burden on common man. It is easy to put GST which is only paid by the end consumer, to appease IMF.


In economics the principal of taxation states, "For a country to function, it needs to have a government. For a government to function, it needs to tax". If you are confident enough to come up with such a theory involves a miracle of country working without having to tax. I am 150% sure than you would be up for Nobel in economics next year.


----------



## batmannow

NooRa KaRZa chor!


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731004990248547






*PMLN MPA from PP-72 Faisalabad (got defeated by PTI in recent by-elections) harassing innocent girl.. *


----------



## Jazzbot

*This picture talks a lot...!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Nusrat Javed blasting Nawaz Sharif..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> *This picture talks a lot...!! *


So does this


----------



## Panther 57

> That's rather the easiest way to tax. For example the current corporate tax rate in Pakistan is 34% which is around 2% higher than India, 6.5% higher than Bangladesh, 9% higher than China, 13% higher than Asian Average, 9% higher than OECD and around 12% higher than the global average. Which company would like to invest in a country which is suffering from economic growth stall as well as higher corporate tax?
> http://www.kpmg.com/global/en/servi...esources/pages/corporate-tax-rates-table.aspx


Corporate profits go to shareholders and their ROI is generally ranging from 2.5-3 years. Foreign investors are given a tax holiday of 5 years this means they are already in plus after taking out the investment. Now the corporate is operating on the money earned from within the country and spend
it, yet extracting profits in the range of 30% or so. Stake holders are generally those people who feed on dividends without working, therefore, putting a higher tax rate on corporate cannot be counted in injustice. What we are presently practicing is capitalistic approach, which has proved to be wrong.



> Agriculture has become a provincial subject post 18th Amendment however, except from Sindh and Punjab, none levied the agriculture tax. However, despite this critical leakage, the center tried to plug the hole by not allowing exception on agriculture income given Income Tax hasn't been paid.


I feel that you are unable to differentiate between agriculture tax and tax on income (profits) earned through agriculture. It may have become provincial subject but guidelines are from the federation, just like GST.



> Are you serious? probably you should read up on cannons of taxation. Its preferred to have more direct taxes than indirect taxes rather than curbing out both.


Implicitly this is what I am also saying put a direct tax of 2% on all banking transaction, ensure all transactions go through bank. Thus, killing more than two birds in on shot.



> In economics the principal of taxation states, "For a country to function, it needs to have a government. For a government to function, it needs to tax". If you are confident enough to come up with such a theory involves a miracle of country working without having to tax. I am 150% sure than you would be up for Nobel in economics next year.


I haven't denied the need of taxation for governments to run. Yes, what I am talking is the simplest way to generate revenue, which is called tax, for the government and in true perspective a fair way of taxing all. Those who transact more pay more tax, those transacting less pay less tax. Yet in overall perspective people will have relief. No need to have such elaborate income tax departments to harass people and extort money. There will no GST for people to hide their income. Smaller currency notes and lesser circulation of currency in market will curb tendency of bribes and crime. I am confident about this theory, however, this theory does not support capitalistic approach, therefore, it will be shunned at all level. Today if I come with an ideaof siphoning monies in fewer pockets, I will definitely be nominated as per your recommendation. If my theory supports common man, it will not because, when common man has prosperity, capitalism has deficiency of corporate salves.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> So does this









What are you trying to say? C'mon shed some lights.. Oh please share the link of NewYork Times, I want to read full story..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Now even Vice President does not come to receive our so called elected PM. This trend was started by NS in his last tenure, when he sent President of Pakistan to receive some saudi official from royal family and within one week when he himself visited KSA, he was received by deputy governor. He had to visit foreign secretary's office to see him, rather then FS visiting him. This is what we have achieved in the times of political governments, the trend setters.


----------



## Jazzbot

Panther 57 said:


> Now even Vice President does not come to receive our so called elected PM. This trend was started by NS in his last tenure, when he sent President of Pakistan to receive some saudi official from royal family and within one week when he himself visited KSA, he was received by deputy governor. He had to visit foreign secretary's office to see him, rather then FS visiting him. This is what we have achieved in the times of political governments, the trend setters.



No one respect beggars and he's a big fat beggar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> What are you trying to say? C'mon shed some lights.. Oh please share the link of NewYork Times, I want to read full story..


Yes of course NYT is a Yahoodi Funded organization Just like PTI :p


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Yes of course NYT is a Yahoodi Funded organization Just like PTI :p



I knew it was coming, since you were getting out of argument.. haha.


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> Corporate profits go to shareholders and their ROI is generally ranging from 2.5-3 years. Foreign investors are given a tax holiday of 5 years this means they are already in plus after taking out the investment. Now the corporate is operating on the money earned from within the country and spend
> it, yet extracting profits in the range of 30% or so. Stake holders are generally those people who feed on dividends without working, therefore, putting a higher tax rate on corporate cannot be counted in injustice. What we are presently practicing is capitalistic approach, which has proved to be wrong.


1-Corporate taxation is different from shareholder's taxation. Net revenue is the income of *Corporate* not the Shareholder and thus 34% is paid on the Net Revenue by the corporation. Thats why we have *NPAT* (Net Profit After Tax) which is available for distribution among shareholders in the shape of dividends. Now as the dividend gets distributed amongst the shareholders, these dividends are then added to the *Taxable Income of Shareholder * and is taxed on the individual taxation rates. Ever wonder why companies prefer to distribute stock dividends and prefer the use of more debt than equity since it provides tax-shield?
2-Shareholders are *Investors or Entrepreneurs* and their contribution is that of capital available with them and thus they get paid for the return on capital i.e. profit so there is nothing immoral for them to be *Feeding on Dividends without Working* since they get what they have contributed. That is basic economics (Factors of production and Circular flow of resources in Economy)
3-Tax holidays are allowed on to those Investors who are investing in certain zones (Like export promotion zones) Tax holidays are not allowed to all sectors in all parts of the country. And secondly the tax exemptions are provided to corporate, not the shareholders who would continue to pay personal taxes on their taxable incomes. 




> I feel that you are unable to differentiate between agriculture tax and tax on income (profits) earned through agriculture. It may have become provincial subject but guidelines are from the federation, just like GST.


Agricultural income in Pakistan, includes income from all the sources related to agriculture and is usually exempted from inclusion in the taxable income of tax payer. Post 18th Amendment, the taxpayers are required to pay the tax on their agricultural income according to the provincially prescribed rates to the provincial revenue authorities and then can declare this to the federal government while furnishing the income tax returns. Federal government will not collect the tax on agriculture/related income but will not exempt the agricultural income from taxable income unless the tax-payer furnishes the payment of agricultural tax to provincial authority.



> Implicitly this is what I am also saying put a direct tax of 2% on all banking transaction, ensure all transactions go through bank. Thus, killing more than two birds in on shot.


Taxing bank transaction is an indirect tax since it doesn't consider the income of subject person. The direct taxation is a form of taxation that considers the ability to pay (i.e. Income and wealth) of tax payer.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> I knew it was coming, since you were getting out of argument.. haha. :p


Argument is made in reply to an argument, not a rant.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Argument is made in reply to an argument, not a rant.



Absolutely, and you were the one who ranted first..


----------



## Jazzbot

Azizi making fun of Nawaz Sharif for his visit to US.. 

@Panther 57


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>





Jazzbot said:


> *This picture talks a lot...!! *









feel the differnce, which was there before too, yes decads back!


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> 1-Corporate taxation is different from shareholder's taxation. Net revenue is the income of *Corporate* not the Shareholder and thus 34% is paid on the Net Revenue by the corporation. Thats why we have *NPAT* (Net Profit After Tax) which is available for distribution among shareholders in the shape of dividends. Now as the dividend gets distributed amongst the shareholders, these dividends are then added to the *Taxable Income of Shareholder * and is taxed on the individual taxation rates. Ever wonder why companies prefer to distribute stock dividends and prefer the use of more debt than equity since it provides tax-shield?
> 2-Shareholders are *Investors or Entrepreneurs* and their contribution is that of capital available with them and thus they get paid for the return on capital i.e. profit so there is nothing immoral for them to be *Feeding on Dividends without Working* since they get what they have contributed. That is basic economics (Factors of production and Circular flow of resources in Economy)
> 3-Tax holidays are allowed on to those Investors who are investing in certain zones (Like export promotion zones) Tax holidays are not allowed to all sectors in all parts of the country. And secondly the tax exemptions are provided to corporate, not the shareholders who would continue to pay personal taxes on their taxable incomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Agricultural income in Pakistan, includes income from all the sources related to agriculture and is usually exempted from inclusion in the taxable income of tax payer. Post 18th Amendment, the taxpayers are required to pay the tax on their agricultural income according to the provincially prescribed rates to the provincial revenue authorities and then can declare this to the federal government while furnishing the income tax returns. Federal government will not collect the tax on agriculture/related income but will not exempt the agricultural income from taxable income unless the tax-payer furnishes the payment of agricultural tax to provincial authority.
> 
> 
> Taxing bank transaction is an indirect tax since it doesn't consider the income of subject person. The direct taxation is a form of taxation that considers the ability to pay (i.e. Income and wealth) of tax payer.


I cant waste my time with a person who wants to remain in the box of academic definitions and can look iut side the box. Take care


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> feel the differnce, which was there before too, yes decads back!


Haan is *shair-e-Pakistan* ki ek phone par t***i nikal gaye thee aur woh bhee US key ek second class official ke call par.


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> I cant waste my time with a person who wants to remain in the box of academic definitions and can look iut side the box. Take care


Of course, but arguments without strong academic understanding of concepts often end up this way.


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> Of course, but arguments without strong academic understanding of concepts often end up this way.


Though I had given my concluding remark, but your reply prompts me to put this final post on the subject. After having a look at your profile, I can understand your insistence on sticking to the academic definitions of things. I am a corporate decision maker and have of course studied business as well. My comments or opinion are a blend of my experience and academic qualification. 

Academic definitions do provide you the starting end. By my dear friend, when you are in real life and in real business environment things are not as simple. Business decisions are not based on academic models. Academic models helps in developing the embryo level of concept. As business feasibility is further developed practicality demands decisions, modeling and investments; which are not supported by academic modeling. If you look at business history you will find great stories are result of unconventional decisions. In today's business world whoever has tried to implement the true academic definition into practicality, they have ultimately suffered more then gained. 

Tax collection is a business, with prevailing problems in our tax system, injustices in tax imposition, practices of tax evasion and a large amount of economy being operated underground are the reason, we should look for a more out of the box tax system. E.g. an unbranded burger shop does not pay any tax. Despite the fact that they earn more than you and me. How to bring them in tax net; very few want to surrender to tax authorities voluntarily. Deduction of income tax on bank transaction is not an indirect tax. It will be a direct tax on individual who is paying it. It will be final tax regime, so no one has to file any return. Lets have an example. A person having yearly income of 750.000 is now taxed around 35000 ( not the exact tax amount but around it). As per my recommendation his tax amount through bank transactions would be maximum 30,000. In most of the cases it will be between 20-25000. Now tell me which system is better present or a 2% transaction system, especially when 16-19% GST is not there?


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> Though I had given my concluding remark, but your reply prompts me to put this final post on the subject. After having a look at your profile, I can understand your insistence on sticking to the academic definitions of things. I am a corporate decision maker and have of course studied business as well. My comments or opinion are a blend of my experience and academic qualification.
> 
> Academic definitions do provide you the starting end. By my dear friend, when you are in real life and in real business environment things are not as simple. Business decisions are not based on academic models. Academic models helps in developing the embryo level of concept. As business feasibility is further developed practicality demands decisions, modeling and investments; which are not supported by academic modeling. If you look at business history you will find great stories are result of unconventional decisions. In today's business world whoever has tried to implement the true academic definition into practicality, they have ultimately suffered more then gained.
> 
> Tax collection is a business, with prevailing problems in our tax system, injustices in tax imposition, practices of tax evasion and a large amount of economy being operated underground are the reason, we should look for a more out of the box tax system. E.g. an unbranded burger shop does not pay any tax. Despite the fact that they earn more than you and me. How to bring them in tax net; very few want to surrender to tax authorities voluntarily. Deduction of income tax on bank transaction is not an indirect tax. It will be a direct tax on individual who is paying it. It will be final tax regime, so no one has to file any return. Lets have an example. A person having yearly income of 750.000 is now taxed around 35000 ( not the exact tax amount but around it). As per my recommendation his tax amount through bank transactions would be maximum 30,000. In most of the cases it will be between 20-25000. Now tell me which system is better present or a 2% transaction system, especially when 16-19% GST is not there?


A corporate decision maker is expected to know the difference in corporate and shareholder taxation. Rest we have Aristotles around every corner in this country so i nevermind such long posts.


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> A corporate decision maker is expected to know the difference in corporate and shareholder taxation. Rest we have Aristotles around every corner in this country so i nevermind such long posts.


Truth will reveal when you reach the age; you would not have given the comment had you understood the article. Its beyond your comprehension.


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> Truth will reveal when you reach the age; you would not have given the comment had you understood the article. Its beyond your comprehension.


I wish i would not reach such an age where I would start making theories out of thin air.....


----------



## Panther 57

hasnain0099 said:


> I wish i would not reach such an age where I would start making theories out of thin air.....


This is my last post on your comment. I am not here to impose my point of view on anyone, neither I am here to indulge myself in an unnecessary personal discussion. Not even I am here to make personal attacks on anyone irrespective of him/her being elder to me or younger to me in age. I am not brought up to insult people and like to avoid those who do not have manners, think themselves to be legend in their own mind and disrespectful to other. Ciao.


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> This is my last post on your comment. I am not here to impose my point of view on anyone, neither I am here to indulge myself in an unnecessary personal discussion. Not even I am here to make personal attacks on anyone irrespective of him/her being elder to me or younger to me in age. I am not brought up to insult people and like to avoid those who do not have manners, think themselves to be legend in their own mind and disrespectful to other. Ciao.


Not knowing something is not a fault, nobody is a born scholar. But defending an ignorant thing and speaking things without having any idea about them is altogether another thing.


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Haan is *shair-e-Pakistan* ki ek phone par t***i nikal gaye thee aur woh bhee US key ek second class official ke call par.


wohi t◆◆ti wali soch hey tumahri bhi, joo har traf t◆◆ti hi nazar aati hai mery ganjey sher ko?
ussi 2nd class official sey milney key liya, sartaj aziz ko 10 bar behjety hoo?


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> wohi t◆◆ti wali soch hey tumahri bhi, joo har traf t◆◆ti hi nazar aati hai mery ganjey sher ko?
> ussi 2nd class official sey milney key liya, sartaj aziz ko 10 bar behjety hoo?


Batao to sahi key kis nay Pakistan ke airspace aur airbases surrender kardeen then US ko??


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Batao to sahi key kis nay Pakistan ke airspace aur airbases surrender kardeen then US ko??


air bases were given just for non combat /medical /suppliyng use under the UN charter?
there were no attacks were reported from those basses, & pakistani areospace violated by US, under the rule of mr, Nawaz sharif, when by the orders of president clinton, cruise misslies been firred on ALQAEDA hideouts in afghanistan?
aftersome time, then PM nawaz sharif went crying & complaning to US pesident clinton, about the coup he may suffer because of his support to CIA & his willingness to make pakistan sign a confedreational deal with india?
hope he can achive this time, on the day of his hangings?
ohh you were playing lodo then?lolzzz
keep playing it?
jis ney bhi ki thien?
tum band tu kar key dekha do drones ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> air bases were given just for non combat /medical /suppliyng use under the UN charter?
> there were no attacks were reported from those basses, & pakistani areospace violated by US, under the rule of mr, Nawaz sharif, when by the orders of president clinton, cruise misslies been firred on ALQAEDA hideouts in afghanistan?
> aftersome time, then PM nawaz sharif went crying & complaning to US pesident clinton, about the coup he may suffer because of his support to CIA & his willingness to make pakistan sign a confedreational deal with india?
> hope he can achive this time, on the day of his hangings?
> ohh you were playing lodo then?lolzzz
> keep playing it?
> jis ney bhi ki thien?
> tum band tu kar key dekha do drones ko?


Yeah Yeah "non-combat". Turkey said no and US couldn't do a shit about it. One you allow other to make inroads, they go as deep. Result of Mushi's shortsighted, money driven policies were blackwater and CIA's largest outside US network in Pakistan. Some achievement, i must say for Mushi mian.


----------



## Panther 57

batmannow said:


> air bases were given just for non combat /medical /suppliyng use under the UN charter?
> there were no attacks were reported from those basses, & pakistani areospace violated by US, under the rule of mr, Nawaz sharif, when by the orders of president clinton, cruise misslies been firred on ALQAEDA hideouts in afghanistan?
> aftersome time, then PM nawaz sharif went crying & complaning to US pesident clinton, about the coup he may suffer because of his support to CIA & his willingness to make pakistan sign a confedreational deal with india?
> hope he can achive this time, on the day of his hangings?
> ohh you were playing lodo then?lolzzz
> keep playing it?
> jis ney bhi ki thien?
> tum band tu kar key dekha do drones ko?



My question to those who keep talking about Mush's decision of supporting WoT, what was the alternate? Fight US, when India had already offered its bases to US for attack on Afghanistan? What route US aircraft would have followed, going all the way south, fly over international boarders and then re-enter Afghanistan, again through Pak airspace? Certainly not, those aircraft would have overflown Pak airspace whether allowed or not. In that case what could have been done? Pak would have intercepted those aircraft and shot them? What if BY MISTAKE a couple of bombs were dropped within Pakistan? 

No need to describe role of drones, which then would have been pounding Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Sumera Malik Declared gulity in Fake Degree. However, the Notification of her success in 2008 has been declared void??????? (Geo News)


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> My question to those who keep talking about Mush's decision of supporting WoT, what was the alternate? Fight US, when India had already offered its bases to US for attack on Afghanistan? What route US aircraft would have followed, going all the way south, fly over international boarders and then re-enter Afghanistan, again through Pak airspace? Certainly not, those aircraft would have overflown Pak airspace whether allowed or not. In that case what could have been done? Pak would have intercepted those aircraft and shot them? What if BY MISTAKE a couple of bombs were dropped within Pakistan?
> 
> No need to describe role of drones, which then would have been pounding Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad, etc.


It is because Mushi always used his individual wisdom and always thought of himself as Mush almighty. When you do things without developing consensus and without taking others in confidence, such decisions lead to disasters.We are still suffering from Zia ul Haq's decision to engage in Afghan war. Generals have a mindset of thinking they are above anybody. Pakistan's approval was always necessary despite US using whatever bases be it India,Iraq or Turkey. However, the way it was granted over a phone call speaks volumes about the mentality of the dictator who used the parliament as a rubber stamp. Resultantly, finds none of his ex comrades standing alongside him to face the heat. I wonder our army men learn anything from history, it seems that except Kayani, none appears to have done so.


----------



## Panther 57

Who does not think himself above the law in Pakistan. Whosoever has slightest of the power tries to brush aside the law; may it be military dictator, or civilian. I have yet to see a politician who has the acumen to refuse U & K SA. I also wonder if our politicians have learnt anything from last experiences, but apparently not. Though, I do not advocate military rule, but, dynastic political dictators do not pose a very positive picture for Pakistan. In military regime number of parasites leeching on public exchequer are limited; whereas under political governments those are unlimited. Each military government left the country in economically stable condition, on the contrary each political government left the country closer to bankruptcy and financial turmoil. These are not mere words but verifiable facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*SC disqualifies Sumaira Malik in fake degree case
*
ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court of Pakistan (SC) on Monday declared Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) MNA Sumaira Malik as ineligible for holding a fake degree, Geo News reported.

The SC had reserved the ruling in a case pertaining to alleged bogus degree of PML-N leader and MNA Sumaira Malik. The court also declared 2008 notification as null and void, declaring her successful in 2008.

A three-member bench of apex court comprising Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, Justice Jawwad S Khawaja and Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed announce the verdict reserved on October 09, 2013.

It is worth mentioning here that Malik Umar Aslam Awan had filed civil appeal against high court verdict given in fake degree case against Sumaira Malik.

Sumaira Malik was an elected member of National Assembly from constituency NA-69 of Khushab district in Punjab on PML-N ticket in 2008.

During the course of hearing, Hamid Khan Advocate appeared on behalf of applicant Umar Aslam Awan while Barrister Iftikhar Gilani argued the case on behalf of Sumaira Malik.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-124169-SC-disqualifies-Sumaira-Malik-in-fake-degree-case


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Yeah Yeah "non-combat". Turkey said no and US couldn't do a shit about it. One you allow other to make inroads, they go as deep. Result of Mushi's shortsighted, money driven policies were blackwater and CIA's largest outside US network in Pakistan. Some achievement, i must say for Mushi mian.


was turkey the breading grounds of ALQA0EADA ever?
does OBL made his basses around turkey?
is there any hard core religious, exterme organizations working against western targets from turkey?
ask turkey to say no , to israel or US intersts in that region & watch its destruction like a movie?
dont compare apples to oranges?
stop ur NOORA thinking, to see this dangerous world?














infact turkey went with its troops, in afghanistan under US led NATO command, but pakistan under musharaf didnt?
by your NOORA logic, musharaf should hve commited paktroops under US command, like turkey in IRAQ or in afghanistan?


*jaag noorey jaag , teri tind nu lag gai aag?*


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> was turkey the breading grounds of ALQA0EADA ever?
> does OBL made his basses around turkey?
> is there any hard core religious, exterme organizations working against western targets from turkey?
> ask turkey to say no , to israel or US intersts in that region & watch its destruction like a movie?
> dont compare apples to oranges?
> stop ur NOORA thinking, to see this dangerous world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infact turkey went with its troops, in afghanistan under US led NATO command, but pakistan under musharaf didnt?
> by your NOORA logic, musharaf should hve commited paktroops under US command, like turkey in IRAQ or in afghanistan?
> 
> 
> *jaag noorey jaag , teri tind nu lag gai aag?*


Who was responsible? They didn't appear out of no where. Who was supporting them covertly and overtly unless Uncle Sam pushed the screws of both them and their collaborators.


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> Sumera Malik Declared gulity in Fake Degree. However, the Notification of her success in 2008 has been declared void??????? (Geo News)



jaahil ganwaron ki party


----------



## batmannow

tu


hasnain0099 said:


> Who was responsible? They didn't appear out of no where. Who was supporting them covertly and overtly unless Uncle Sam pushed the screws of both them and their collaborators.


turkey commited its troops ,under preasure by EU & USA also hoping to become a EU member both in afghanistan & IRAQ?
should pakistan under musharaf , hve done the same, just because turkey was doing that?
ohh you dont understand, what i mean?
never mind, go & enjoy your sugar cane in, some goddamm khet!
cause thats the best , you understand? right?
*jaaag norey jaaag, teri tind nu lagg gaya dagh?*


----------



## SBD-3

Panther 57 said:


> Who does not think himself above the law in Pakistan. Whosoever has slightest of the power tries to brush aside the law; may it be military dictator, or civilian. I have yet to see a politician who has the acumen to refuse U & K SA. I also wonder if our politicians have learnt anything from last experiences, but apparently not. Though, I do not advocate military rule, but, dynastic political dictators do not pose a very positive picture for Pakistan. In military regime number of parasites leeching on public exchequer are limited; whereas under political governments those are unlimited. Each military government left the country in economically stable condition, on the contrary each political government left the country closer to bankruptcy and financial turmoil. These are not mere words but verifiable facts.


Well again, that nothingness. 
In military regime the political loot is replaced with organized military loot. Military made inroads in every civilian institution instead of politicians. When military men replace meter-readers and other lucrative posts, what else can be expected. From banking to fertilizers, from wapda to real estate and bureaucracy, military has her fair share of fortune. Politicians get notorious since they face free media,judiciary and a general negative sentiment. In whose regime the media was controlled and who bullied with the judiciary we all know.


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> tu
> 
> turkey commited its troops ,under preasure by EU & USA also hoping to become a EU member both in afghanistan & IRAQ?
> should pakistan under musharaf , hve done the same, just because turkey was doing that?
> ohh you dont understand, what i mean?
> never mind, go & enjoy your sugar cane in, some goddamm khet!
> cause thats the best , you understand? right?
> *jaaag norey jaaag, teri tind nu lagg gaya dagh?*


The point is that where there is a dictator, the intuitions are dummies. And the way he treated his own parliament, result is that he is all alone. Whatever thy sow, shall thy reap.


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> jaahil ganwaron ki party


Hah, bus conductor khud ko parhy likhay kehna shuru ho gaye hain.  Abi G**d phansi hue hay to ro bhee nahi sktay becharay. Sara din bus main bhonktay ho aur raat ko CNG station kay bahir line main so jatay ho. Yahi auqat hay tum jyson ki.


----------



## W.11

hasnain0099 said:


> The point is that where there is a dictator, the intuitions are dummies. And the way he treated his own parliament, result is that he is all alone. Whatever thy sow, shall thy reap.



lol, he freed the media, were the media dummies then?

yes he was a dictator but he had a functioning democracy, he just ensured that institutions work efficiently having a danda on the back of the so called democratic people

today its more of a dictatorship now, as compared to the mush period for instance appointing a caretaker chairman for PCB so that PCB elections are never held for ever till nooras are there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> lol, he freed the media, were the media dummies then?
> 
> yes he was a dictator but he had a functioning democracy, he just ensured that institutions work efficiently having a danda on the back of the so called democratic people
> 
> today its more of a dictatorship now, as compared to the mush period for instance appointing a caretaker chairman for PCB so that PCB elections are never held for ever till nooras are there


And yet your party has a record of jumping into the laps regardless of being that of dictator or not.
And yes Mushi rewarded one of his comrades General Tauqeer. How much was he qualified, We all know that too.


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> And yet your party has a record of jumping into the laps regardless of being that of dictator or not.
> And yes Mushi rewarded one of his comrades General Tauqeer. How much was he qualified, We all know that too.


it was NOORA LEAGUE WHICH ATTACKED THE DAM, SC which is a trade mark, of nooracracy for the years to come?
how about genrl JILANI , how much he was, qualifyied bringing NOORA into politics?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> The point is that where there is a dictator, the intuitions are dummies. And the way he treated his own parliament, result is that he is all alone. Whatever thy sow, shall thy reap.


the point was that, anywhere in the so called damocraticly run asian countries, they get more bullied even to commit thier troops, for the safty of others or in turkeys case superpower USA?
while a dictator seems, more stronger by, saying them no, for his troops dragged into, others war?


----------



## W.11

who's the traitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> who's the traitor


*No extra-judicial step: Courts to decide Dr Shakil Afridi's fate, says Nawaz*
*LONDON: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said on Monday that the issue of Dr Shakeel Afridi, involved in running a fake vaccination campaign at CIA’s behest to locate Osama bin Laden in Abbottabad, was sub-judice, and that the courts will decide upon it.*

Talking to the media after his arrival in London ahead of the World Islamic Economic Forum (WIEF), Nawaz said that they would not take any extra-judicial step over the issue of Dr Afridi. He said Pakistan has the prerogative to take its own decisions and it should exercise its right.

Nawaz added that drone attacks were against the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Pakistan and that during his meeting with US President Barack Obama earlier in October, he had very candidly and openly discussed the issue.

On the subject of adverse law and order situation in Karachi, the premier said that peace was fast restoring in the port city, adding, it would be restored fully.

Nawaz, who will be meeting Afghan President Hamid Karzai on the sidelines of the WIEF, said it was policy of Pakistan to support a peaceful Afghanistan. He confirmed that there will be trilateral talks between him, Karzai and British Prime Minister David Cameron.

In addition, Nawaz is expected to hold bilateral meetings on the sidelines of the Forum with the Malaysian Prime Minister, the Presidents of Kosovo and Bosnia Herzegovina and other leaders from the Muslim world.

Nawaz is accompanied by the Advisor on National Security and Foreign Affairs, Minister of Finance, Minister of State for Commerce, Minister for State for IT & Telecom, Foreign Secretary and a high level business delegation including Chairman Board of Investment.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/624003/...akil-afridis-fate-says-nawaz/#comment-1761950


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> it was NOORA LEAGUE WHICH ATTACKED THE DAM, SC which is a trade mark, of nooracracy for the years to come?
> how about genrl JILANI , how much he was, qualifyied bringing NOORA into politics?


Now you're trying to cloud the fact that Mushi didn't learn from his predecessor. If Nawaz had attacked the SC, Mushi should have known. However, he didn't because he was so drunk in his ego and self-righteousness that he repeated the mistakes made by Nawaz before him. However, the difference between the two is that Nawaz has learned over time while Mushi is still living in delusion. He had the chance to give this country a good and clean breed of politicians when both NS and BB were effectively out of politics, living in exile. Yet he colluded with Q league in a bid to legitimize his own grip over the affair of the country. He subsequently provided the cover of NRO to the same politicians which he considered "finished and vile", not in the country's interest but rather to save his own skin. The brave man was begging Kayani for helping him staying in the presidency and how Zardari ousted him is a grave lesson in the history of Pakistan. Musharraf's days are done.


----------



## Panther 57

> He had the chance to give this country a good and clean breed of politicians when both NS and BB were effectively out of politics, living in exile.


No Doubt.


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


>


Rather I would extort more and more from public and fill my coffers. In Sh Raheed words ـفرج میں لگا کر کھاوٗں گاـ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

W.11 said:


> who's the traitor


In other words don't worry matter is subjudice and we will make sure that our subservient court obeys your orders


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


>







Jo sab se ziada dhandhora peet rahay thay woh sab se late ho gaey. Rabbits lost to turtles.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Jo sab se ziada dhandhora peet rahay thay woh sab se late ho gaey. Rabbits lost to turtles.




PTI is not interested in conducting LG elections at a dictator's formula, hence time is required for new more powerful system's implementation. PMLN and PPP are just going to hold these elections as formality under Mushy's provided system.


----------



## W.11

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01939033.89617.111457038871331&type=1&theater


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099 and few others just go gaga at mere photo sessions of this guy.. This is the ground reality. 

@Leader @pkuser2k12 @Khalidr @chauvunist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> @hasnain0099 and few others just go gaga at mere photo sessions of this guy.. This is the ground reality.
> 
> @Leader @pkuser2k12 @Khalidr @chauvunist ...


To check his performance just travel by train these days. Even the trains who were getting late by 48 hours are getting to their destination in time in almost 70% of the previous fair.
And like I said before, people here are not used to doing some labor and finding statistics. Here are the latest ones for you
http://www.pakrail.com/2AB9F852-179...9F852-1797-43BA-ACA0-E479924FC6BA/110days.pdf


----------



## Jango

The Prime Minister tells British officials talks with Taliban started...while Interior Minister tells public that 'Structured dialogue to be started soon'.

Aray bhai aik baat bolo...why this confusion?


----------



## rashid.sarwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

nuclearpak said:


> The Prime Minister tells British officials talks with Taliban started...while Interior Minister tells public that 'Structured dialogue to be started soon'.
> 
> Aray bhai aik baat bolo...why this confusion?


didnt we weak our own drone policy by saying on 67 civilain died. or may be after the sher got spanked in US he changed his stance


----------



## Leader




----------



## Panther 57

Leader said:


>


People in this picture are baloch and they say dancing outside Raiwind Palace, see how tv channels fool people. BTW, I laugh when it is said that people did outside Raiwind Palace. You cannot even pass infront of gate and actual palace is not visible from the gate


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

PML N still copying imran khan on every issue .. after imran khan bold stance on nato the circus lion started to roar as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Entire Lahore's main roads are filled with banners of Dangue Campaigns, which are advertising PMLN's UC representatives more than promoting Dangue campaign.. These nooras cannot let go any tiny opportunity..


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


>


----------



## Aamna14

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 10012



Only one thing he couldn't take any of it with him while he drowned nobody else can do that either. Building statues of lions doesn't automatically equate to having guts as well. A spineless man would remain just that, spineless.


----------



## Jazzbot

Anyone remember what this Khawaja Mad Rafique said in recent past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

آج کا سوال
پاکستان کا وزیر خارجہ کون ہے ​


----------



## Panther 57

Leader said:


>


These brothers are constantly doing such things. They did it in the past and had it, they are doing it now and will again have it. They are the best example for " One should always take lesson from history; but unfortunately, history is always repeated." 
It is a matter of shame. The poor guy must be in so much of stress at this moment; parents and children are always the first priority for anyone. Lanat hai aisi badshahat par.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> آج کا سوال
> پاکستان کا وزیر خارجہ کون ہے ​



bhai, did you hear what nawaz kingo said today?

he said "samajh nahi aa rahi kay drone hamlo ki ijazat kis nay di".

he was at his peak wisdom mood..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> bhai, did you hear what nawaz kingo said today?
> 
> he said "samajh nahi aa rahi kay drone hamlo ki ijazat kis nay di".
> 
> he was at his peak wisdom mood..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Anyone remember what this Khawaja Mad Rafique said in recent past?


----------



## Jazzbot

^^ Wait and see..


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

LHC shatters PML-N govt local bodies dream in Punjab | Pakistan Defence


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


>











you mean actully that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

or this?


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> or this?


Rather this one


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>







app ko apni, beyghiarat mumy ki yeh tassweer kiysi lagi? 


hasnain0099 said:


>








apni beyghiarat mumy ko jaldi sey kapray dejiyaa?


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> app ko apni, beyghiarat mumy ki yeh tassweer kiysi lagi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apni beyghiarat mumy ko jaldi sey kapray dejiyaa?


Tumhari kitni phatti hue hay    I am loving it!     
some future political activities of mushi bhai.













aur yeh tumhari aur tumharay chotay bhai ke musharraf kay sath yaadgar tasveer


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Tumhari kitni phatti hue hay    I am loving it!
> some future political activities of mushi bhai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aur yeh tumhari aur tumharay chotay bhai ke musharraf kay sath yaadgar tasveer


aray apney bhaiyoon ko tu prhchanoo, aik hey shabaz dossara, hai nawaz.?
weysey app ki shakal bhi bohat milti hai donno sey?


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> aray apney bhaiyoon ko tu prhchanoo, aik hey shabaz dossara, hai nawaz.?
> weysey app ki shakal bhi bohat milti hai donno sey?


Abbu to tera hay tery CNIC par nahi hay to kaya hua. DNA test karvalo pata chal jai ga kay tum zardari(K) kay bachay ho musharraf main say


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Abbu to tera hay tery CNIC par nahi hay to kaya hua. DNA test karvalo pata chal jai ga kay tum zardari(K) kay bachay ho musharraf main say







aray apni baji ko dhekien yeh kiya kar rahin hien???


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> aray apni baji ko dhekien yeh kiya kar rahin hien???







    
So true ...............


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> So true ...............









zara jalidi sey apney dunoo daddies ko milk dein?
beychrey bhookey hien, kafi dinoo sey? 





zara jaldi sey, batayien in mein sey , app ki mummy, daddi, nanni , aur chachi kon hien?
yehan tu saab hi, aik jeysey hien?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


----------



## Leader

Federal police gets new bikes !


----------



## Chak Bamu

Anyone who has a bit of time should read Shaheen Sehbai's latest column. How our political leaders (NS & other senior PML-N ppl) treat overseas Pakistani well-wishers.

Jang Multimedia


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


----------



## Jazzbot

Dafuq is going on in this thread? 

Meanwhile:


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> Dafuq is going on in this thread?
> 
> Meanwhile:


at least she wasnt a part of that, drama?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

اسلام آباد: وزیراعظم نواز شریف نے کابینہ کے کچھ ارکان کی طرف سے امن مذاکرات کو نقصان پہچانے پر امریکا کیخلاف سخت روپہ اختیار کرنے کی تجاویز کو مسترد کردیا ہے۔


----------



## Jazzbot

No Belt-tightening by PML-N!


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

It is funny to see posts by people who do not know how to differentiate between millions and crores. An order-of-magnitude mistake means nothing to them. Fits profile of a Mush lover very well.


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Chak Bamu said:


> It is funny to see posts by people who do not know how to differentiate between millions and crores. An order-of-magnitude mistake means nothing to them. Fits profile of a Mush lover very well.


& it really fits your noora, profile with closed eyes on the long lasting crouption of NOORAs?
just perfect! right? 


hasnain0099 said:


>


its a positive step, local police lacks real, anti terror capability!
SHABAZ sharif is the best of CMs in the pakistan history, despite every thing?
the good , the bad or the uglly?
but facts should be recognised, as a nation we need to grow up & critisize the wrong doings, but at the same time should appericiate positive steps, taken by anyone!


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Where is shahbaz sharif.... He should visit Rawalpindi......


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

looks like pmln has stopped funding its online patwaris, Tiger Awan and its alike closing down their propaganda !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

looks like pmln has stopped funding its online patwaris, Tiger Awan and its alike closing down their propaganda ! 





looks like pmln has stopped funding its online patwaris, Tiger Awan and its alike closing down their propaganda !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Where is shahbaz sharif.... He should visit Rawalpindi......



That paper lion is busy protecting his sorry arse due to security threats:






A shining example of Showbaz Sharif's austerity measures in Punjab..


----------



## Jazzbot

Ghar aa ja pardesi tera dais bulaye re.. 






A report on Pakistan's tourism minister Nawaz Sharir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

Aye Tahir-e-Lahooti


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

tumhen yaad ho na kay yaad ho !


----------



## Leader

PMLN Saad Rafique; 500 m Rs railway plots leased for 250 m !


----------



## Jazzbot

This Picture speaks itself, so no comments.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


>







Nanhi Munhi Khushiyan of PTI smashed hard


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Nanhi Munhi Khushiyan of PTI smashed hard



cannot see your shared pictures, but I know what nawaz's daughter said, the usual , "Im not taking any pay or perks from this position", seriously you are missing the point here, I dont think you are unfamiliar with nepotism, its plain dishonesty !


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> cannot see your shared pictures, but I know what nawaz's daughter said, the usual , "Im not taking any pay or perks from this position", seriously you are missing the point here, I dont think you are unfamiliar with nepotism, its plain dishonesty !


 is it the hate or the internet connection which isn't allowing you to see the newspieces...


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3

*Separate politics from economy, anti-terror efforts: Nawaz*
*ISLAMABAD: Politics should be treated separately from the economy and anti-terrorism efforts, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said while addressing a literary and cultural conference in Islamabad on Saturday*.

“Even politicians should not include politics in these matters,” he added.

While speaking about improving relations with India, Nawaz said that he feels that “visa restrictions between the two countries should be removed.”

The premier stated that the conflicts along the Line of Control are not benficial for either of the two countries. “We want peace with India,” he said, adding that Pakistan has good relations with its other neighbours so there is no reason why this cannot be achieved as well.
Separate politics from economy, anti-terror efforts: Nawaz – The Express Tribune

It is important in Islam and other religions as well to be neighbourly, Nawaz added.

*Business prospects*

Earlier this week, the Federation of Pakistani Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) President Zubair Ahmed Malik had said that Pakistan should grant Most Favoured Nation (MFN) status to India.

While attending an event organised by the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI), he had emphasised the need for the two countries to ease visa restrictions.

India had already granted Pakistan MFN status in 1996 but Pakistan is yet to reciprocate the measure even though according to World Trade Organisation (WTO) norms, member countries are required to provide this status on a reciprocal basis.

Also this week, Nawaz had urged his Indian counterpart to resume the stalled peace process in order to resolve all outstanding issues including Jammu and Kashmir.

According to the Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Aizaz Ahmed Chaudhry, the prime minister’s Adviser on National Security and Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Wednesday had conveyed Nawaz’s message to Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, seeking resolution of all issues with India through dialogue.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

What happened to choti tind?? He came in Rawalpindi after 48 hour of Raja bazar incident. Thanks to Sheikh Rasheed and his early press conference of 3pm which saved Rawalpindi , other markets and from further sectarian clash.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

Pak Govt makes alternate arrangements for Nato Supply


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

Ex-bureaucrat faces case for driving ahead of PMLN Lawmaker's convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

PMLN holding Prime Minister responsible for drone-strikes, before they took their signature U turn.
*"Prime Minister shell be answerable for drone strikes" 
NAWAZ SHAREEF 20th May, 2011
*





What happens to this person after getting the power? Person like Nawaz Shareef and Zardaris were a liability upon Democracy and before that upon Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saleem

sign of the times...physical trsianing for the ganjas...

Pakistan women break new ground at kabaddi world cup - thenews.com.pk


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


>


hahah


----------



## SBD-3

Peaceful Civilian said:


> What happened to choti tind?? He came in Rawalpindi after 48 hour of Raja bazar incident. Thanks to Sheikh Rasheed and his early press conference of 3pm which saved Rawalpindi , other markets and from further sectarian clash.


----------



## Jazzbot

Zalim Imran Khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3

*Movement restricted: CM to shift home and work to GOR-I*
*LAHORE: 
Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, who has been restricted to his private residence and office for security reasons for the last few weeks, is to move to his official residence at 7 Club Road, GOR-I, The Express Tribune has learnt.*

Sharif is currently living at his private home at 96-H, Model Town, and uses a house at 180-H as his office, mainly for holding meetings. There are over 100 policemen of the Special Branch on security duty around the clock in and around these two locations.

A senior police official deployed with the chief minister said that his movement had been restricted to his home and office for security reasons since the killing of Hakeemullah Mehsud in a US drone strike.

The residence at 7 Club Road has been undergoing renovation for the last couple of weeks in preparation for the chief minister’s shifting, said an official familiar with the development.

Offices for secretaries, special secretaries and additional secretaries were shifted from 7 Club Road next door to 8 Club Road about 15 days ago, he said. The residence is being whitewashed and the administration recently purchased furniture including a bed.

All Chief Minister’s Secretariat offices have also been moved from 1 Club Road and 3, and some of them from 5 Club Road, to 8 Club Road.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 1st, 2013_


*‘Govt looking out for the poor’*
*LAHORE: 
“The government is pursuing a comprehensive strategy to provide relief to the poorest families in the province,” Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said on Saturday.*

He was addressing a group of parliamentarians at the chief minister’s house. National Assembly Members Hafeezur Rehman Khan Dareshak, Muhammad Talal Chaudhry, Rai Mansab Ali, Chaudhry Khalid Javed Waraich and Jamil Hassan Khan attended the meeting.

Sharif said the government had evolved a programme to provide targeted subsidies to families below the poverty line. As many as 1.3 million families in the lowest economic strata would be given Rs1,000 per month under the Punjab Khidmat Programme. It will be implemented from January 2014, he said.

“All possible resources would be utilised to lessen the economic burden on the poor and raise their standard of living,” he said.

He said a health insurance scheme would be launched to provide free health facilities to the poor. The chief minister said the health insurance scheme will initially be run in Hafizabad, Chakwal, Rajanpur and Layyah. Its scope would later be extended throughout the province under a phased programme.

The Punjab Rozgar Bank would be set up to provide jobs to the youth. Soft term loans for business start ups will also be given to the youth, he said.

Sharif said Rs12 billion were being utilised, under the Educational Endowment Fund Programme, to provide scholarships to more than 50,000 talented and deserving students. “The government has made sure that no student will be deprived of education due to financial constraints,” said the chief minister.

Sasta bazaars were held thrice a week in the province. People can buy essential items at cheap rates there, he said. “Officers have been directed to monitor rates at these markets. This has allowed the prices to stabilise,” Sharif said.

He said that land records were being computerised at a cost of Rs11 billion in 36 districts through the Land Record Information and Management System. Sharif said the project would be completed by 2014.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 1st, 2013._


----------



## SBD-3

*Teachers matter: ‘Education government’s main priority’*
*BAHAWALPUR: 
“The government’s main priority is to provide education…teachers should play their part in imparting education,” District Officer Coordination (Education) Muhammad Arshad Gopang said on Saturday.*

He was addressing a district review committee meeting at the district coordination officer’s office in Bahawalpur.

The DOC said 100 per cent attendance, for teachers and students alike, should be ensured at schools. “Legal action will be taken against absentees,” he said.

District Monitoring Officer (DMO) Abdul Hameed Rehmani said surprise monitoring visits were paid to 1,850 schools in the district in October.

“The attendance of teachers at these schools was found to be 90 per cent…the attendance of students was 92 per cent,” he said.

“None of the available facilities were functional at 171 schools did not have

He said 12 schools were found closed during the visits. Rehmani said six teachers had been absent for three months. As many as 65 were on leave, he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 1st, 2013._


----------



## Leader




----------



## BATMAN

Where is the development/construction on ground?

What about the news about permitting investment of black money?


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Here is a shining example of PML-N's tall claims and then failure afterwards. 

Below par: FBR misses revenue collection target again – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>



what the hell is wrong with noon leagues ...talking about merit, with mariyam nawaz in picture. Yaar banday mei kuch tu sharam hoo ..makhan lagnay mei masroof hain . Read this newspaper link given below to show you how much she, her father and uncle believe in merit .. all those who helped them come in power is equally part of the corruption they do.. itna gusa ata ha parh k k nawaz sharif ne mariyam ko hadiyat k ha k youth program mei anay wali sefarish qabool na karyain .. munafiq league 


*Mariam Nawaz deprived three candidates of admission in medical colleges
ISLAMABAD: PML-N leader Nawaz Sharif wants CJ Abdul Hameed Dogar to resign over allegation that his daughter received undue favour for admission in a private medical college, but he is yet to offer an apology for his own daughter Mariam actually receiving such favour for enrolment in a public sector medical college in 1991, according to a report published in the Weekly Pulse.
That year, Mariam Nawaz’s marks, 765 out of 1,000, in F Sc were too low to get admission in any public sector medical college in Punjab, and the minimum provincial merit was 803/1,000 at Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur.
Mariam wanted admission in King Edward Medical College (KEMC) in hometown Lahore. But with her father as PM and uncle, Shahbaz Sharif, as CM, how could it be that her wish was not realized, the report said. She was first admitted to Army Medical College Rawalpindi, in 1991, and within a couple of months, was migrated to King Edward in clear violation of Migration rules. Mariam’s deprived not just one but two candidates competing for admission in public sector medical colleges. If this was not enough, investigations reveal that one professor at KEMC, Dr Shahnaz Javed of Physiology Dept was transferred from the college for not allowing an illegal increase in her attendance percentage to meet her attendance shortage for lectures in that subject.—Online*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

W.11 said:


>


but this assumes they had a policy to begin with....


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/406217260924407808


----------



## Chronos

Hi ignorant Indian here? In terms of PMl. There are two factions right? PML-Q and PML-N? What are the party platforms???

Thank you


----------



## Aamna14

Jzaib said:


> what the hell is wrong with noon leagues ...talking about merit, with mariyam nawaz in picture. Yaar banday mei kuch tu sharam hoo ..makhan lagnay mei masroof hain . Read this newspaper link given below to show you how much she, her father and uncle believe in merit .. all those who helped them come in power is equally part of the corruption they do.. itna gusa ata ha parh k k nawaz sharif ne mariyam ko hadiyat k ha k youth program mei anay wali sefarish qabool na karyain .. munafiq league
> 
> 
> *Mariam Nawaz deprived three candidates of admission in medical colleges
> ISLAMABAD: PML-N leader Nawaz Sharif wants CJ Abdul Hameed Dogar to resign over allegation that his daughter received undue favour for admission in a private medical college, but he is yet to offer an apology for his own daughter Mariam actually receiving such favour for enrolment in a public sector medical college in 1991, according to a report published in the Weekly Pulse.
> That year, Mariam Nawaz’s marks, 765 out of 1,000, in F Sc were too low to get admission in any public sector medical college in Punjab, and the minimum provincial merit was 803/1,000 at Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur.
> Mariam wanted admission in King Edward Medical College (KEMC) in hometown Lahore. But with her father as PM and uncle, Shahbaz Sharif, as CM, how could it be that her wish was not realized, the report said. She was first admitted to Army Medical College Rawalpindi, in 1991, and within a couple of months, was migrated to King Edward in clear violation of Migration rules. Mariam’s deprived not just one but two candidates competing for admission in public sector medical colleges. If this was not enough, investigations reveal that one professor at KEMC, Dr Shahnaz Javed of Physiology Dept was transferred from the college for not allowing an illegal increase in her attendance percentage to meet her attendance shortage for lectures in that subject.—Online*



In mein Sharam hi ki toh kami hai warna yahan itni besharmi aur dhatayi se na bethe hote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Ravi Nair said:


> Hi ignorant Indian here? In terms of PMl. There are two factions right? PML-Q and PML-N? What are the party platforms???
> 
> Thank you



They are both center-right parties. There is not much difference. PML-Q was created by the dictator Musharraf to make a King's party. Today's PML-Q exists primarily because Nawaz Sharif refused to accept leaders of that King's party into his own. They were the people who left PML and supported dictatorship for various reasons. But one thing that was fairly common among them was that most of them had indulged in corruption and therefore were easy to blackmail into joining PML-Q. So today's PML-Q is a pale shadow of its former self. Many low level politicians have migrated back into PML-N. Chaudhries of Gujrat (Shujaat Hussain, Pervez Elahi) and their associates are all that is left of the party now. It suffered huge setback in the latest elections.


----------



## Leader

Bureaucrat set to make Rs4m monthly out of Nawaz’s promise to China

*A bureaucrat is set to earn Rs4 million per month forever as a result of sincere efforts of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to address complaint of Chinese authorities that two Chinese television channels were facing difficulties in having landing rights in Pakistan.
*


PM promised that the issue will be resolved and on his return from China, he directed relevant officials to do the needful. Here starts the story.According to Pakistani laws, there are two kinds of licences for TV channels: one satellite TV channel licence for any Pakistani channel and the other “landing rights permission (LRP)” for any foreign channel.



In case of LRP, it is mandatory that a local takes this permission for a foreign TV channel so he can be responsible for any content aired. So a local company was needed for LRP for two Chinese TV channels: CCTV-1 and CCTV-9.



The top baboo known for his “magical skills” and relations with top PPP and PML-N leadership wasted no time in “resolving the issue”, immediately after receiving PM orders. He also met Punjab CM only few days back.



Now among other issues, one is that as satellite TV channels in Pakistan distribute their transmission through a cable network which is not digital and 95% of it is still analog. This analog cable network can distribute maximum 80 to 85 TV channel while a total of more than 130 channels have already been given licences.



This means around fifty channels could not be distributed and TV channels have to do a lot to come and sustain on cable TV networks across the country. Award of new satellite TV channel licence and LRP are banned due to this reason. But, at present, in the light of prime minister’s directions, there was no problem in issuing LRP to a local companyto air these two Chinese channels in Pakistan.



Now the baboo with magical tricks and lot of support among the present top bureaucracy of Prime Minister’s Office immediately contacted concerned Chinese channels management and befooled them that only a company (local company mandatory for LRP) recommended by him could help them in getting LRP and the whole issues in regard would be settled in a few days because of high influence of this company.



Now another company owned by this top baboo through his front men was blacklisted some years back for being involved in fake billing scandal of Rs28 million. This baboo had immediately launched a new company but with the same directors.



In fact, this was legally not possible till the time issues regarding blacklisted company were resolved/settled and looted money was returned to the national exchequer. However, the baboo not only established this now company but also awarded all advertising assignments of institutions under him to this company.



Not only this, the baboo also applied for licence of new satellite TV channels in the name of this new company but it was not easily possible as there was a ban on award of new licences and LRPs.



After PM directions, the top baboo considered it as a once in a lifetime opportunity and decided to get landing rights permission in name of this new company. Paid up capital of this company as shown in SECP is very less as compared to required limit for obtaining a satellite TV channel license or LRP. The company is not cleared by FBR. An old company owned by directors of this new company was black-listed in mega national fraud. A new member has been introduced in BoD to overcome this issue. The smart baboo has also managed to get security clearance for the new company and today (Monday) its all set for grant of LRP due “to promise made by the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Beijing.” Top sources confirmed that the company (which will serve as ‘local company’ for LRP for Chinese channels) has negotiated $15,000 per month per channel and this amount will reach to the accounts of the baboo for rest of his life and later to the accounts of his offspring. It was not confirmed however which other people in power corridors also have shares in all this.


Bureaucrat set to make Rs4m monthly out of Nawaz’s promise to China - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Jazzbot

*Govt’s performance dismal, says survey *​






ISLAMABAD, Dec 3: A survey conducted by a civil society organisation in Punjab on Tuesday said that the six-month performance of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government had caused widespread despondency among the people.

Pattan Development Organization, working on governance monitoring and human rights issues, made the survey public on Tuesday saying that 93 per cent out of the total 4,339 males and females interviewed were disappointed by the PML-N’s way of governance in the country.

The opinion poll also shows that majority of the people appear to be comfortable with traditional institutions like Punchayat, biradri system in case of a trouble.

Of the total respondents 58 percent were male and 42 per cent female. As far as rural-urban coverage is concerned, roughly about 50 per cent respondents belonged to rural/semi rural and 50 per cent urban/peri-urban localities.

The survey shows that majority of the respondents were dissatisfied with performance of health, education, Wapda and police departments.

A significant number of PML-N voters were not able to mention a single policy of the government that could benefit public at large.

“Perhaps because of this, about 60 percent respondents were found dissatisfied with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s performance, while 52 per cent from the Punjab Chief Minister’s governance,” National Coordinator Pattan Sarwar Bari said.

The survey said that 93 per cent of votes cast for PML-N were in Punjab adding that even workers of the ruling party were worried about the future of the country.

“This is a very serious matter. The government must wake up to the widespread despondency,” he added.

The survey suggested that the government and political leadership must act with profound political will to build hope in the country.

“In our view, this is only possible when state institutions start performing according to the law and rules of the country,” it observed.

With a slight difference between male and female respondents almost half of them appear to be worried about Pakistans future.

While about one-fourth of the respondents said they were not hopeful at all of their own and family future.

Based on the survey, the civil society organisation said economy would take time to grow, but provision of social justice, effective delivery of services and implementation of labour laws did not need extra funds that will improve confidence and trust of the public in the government.

Source: Govt’s performance dismal, says survey - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*خواجہ آصف نے لاپتا افراد کا ملبہ خیبر پختون خوا پر ڈال دیا*​



​http://www.thenewstribe.com/urdu/?p=362638


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## W.11

of cough syrup and stale bread!

Mumtaz AlviSaturday, December 07, 2013
From Print Edition


3 0 0 1


*Islamabad
*


Deputy Chairman of the Senate Sabir Ali Baloch on Thursday brought sadness to the House when he narrated how a poor man managed to get free cough syrup for his children, who applied it on dry and stale bread for eating.



As the senators expressed their views during the ongoing debate on price hike of goods and energy products, Baloch, who was chairing the session at that time, shared the account of a poor man, who recently visited the clinic of his friend (doctor), complaining about cough.



The doctor gave him cough syrup free, as the man had no money to pay for it. Next day, he came to the doctor again and requested for another bottle of syrup, which was given to him.



But to the surprise of the doctor, the man visited him yet again third day and repeated his request. The doctor asked him why he needed syrup when he was fine now. On this, the man told the doctor that they managed to arrange rotis somehow but did not have money to afford curry or anything else: the syrup, he took from him, was applied on rotis to make them acceptable for the hungry children to eat them.



Baloch said the situation in rural areas was more alarming than urban localities and the story he narrated was of a rural area where inflation and price spiral of essential goods was making survival of people so difficult.


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

how can retarded person like that can become our PM .... we elect these stupid people and then blame US, RAW, Musad for our problems ... we are the reason that we are being f***** every where .. just watch the video and imagine if he cant talk infront of students ..how can talk infront of world leaders ... and he forgot his english lines infron of chinese and obama ,..now even h forgot urdu infront of student..
i feel ashmed of the choice of our awaam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=631826263522474





Junaid Saleem criticizing PM Youth Support program..


----------



## Leader

Project Management Unit (LRMIS) - Board Of Revenue

this is a very good development, long waited but finally been adopted.


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=631826263522474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junaid Saleem criticizing PM Youth Support program..



Im not against the loans, but the method of reward seems waiving away from merit. too lenient conditions.. anyway the form has been downloaded 1.5 million times which shows the interest in the "loan" by the govt and loan not by the bank.


----------



## Leader

our media who printed this pic today is such a ameeki tottay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MrShabi2010



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

اگر عمران خان کی مقبولیت پھر سے بحال ہوگئی تو ممکن ہے اگلے انتخابات سے عین پہلے محترم وزیراعظم خود ہی اعلان فرما دیں ”نوجوانوں کے سارے قرضے معاف کر دیئے گئے ہیں“۔ 
نوجوانوں کے لئے قرض کے اجراءکی افتتاحی تقریب میں محترم وزیراعظم نے فرمایا ”ٹماٹر مہنگاہونے پر ہنگامہ تھا سستا ہوا تو کوئی بات نہیں کرتا “…. وزیراعظم ٹماٹر سستا ہونے کا کریڈٹ لینا چاہتے ہیں تو پہلے ٹماٹر مہنگا ہونے پر اپنی نااہلی کا اعتراف بھی کریں۔ٹماٹرتو ویسے اب بھی پچاس روپے کلو ہے جو زرداری کے دور میں20روپے کلو سے زیادہ نہیں تھا۔ اپنی انتخابی تقریروں میں وہ1997ءکی قیمتیں واپس لانے کی بات کرتے تھے۔ اب زرداری دور کی قیمتیں ہی واپس لے آئیں تو یہ بھی اُن کی مہربانی ہوگی۔

اپنے خطاب میں پیاز کو انگریزی میں اُنہوں نے Onion کہا اور حاضرین سے پوچھنے لگے اُردو میں اِسے کیا کہتے ہیں؟ اُن کی انگریزی اِس حد تک ضرور ٹھیک ہوگئی ہے کہ پیاز کی انگریزی اُنہیں آتی ہے، جو اداکارہ میرا کو بھی آتی ہے۔ صدر اوباما سے ملاقات کا کچھ تو فائدہ ہوا۔ اپنی تقریر میں یہ بھی اُنہوں نے فرمایا ”فیکٹریاں چلانا حکومت کا کام نہیں“۔ وہ درست فرماتے ہیں فیکٹریاں چلانا واقعی حکومت کا کام نہیں مگر فیکٹریاں بنانا یا لگانا حکمرانوں کا کام ضرور ہوتا ہے۔​

Complete Article:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Is this a PMLN Political desk or a PTI's Raging Trolls thread? I think these burger trolls should come to the terms that their ghadda leader is not in power, and he is fooling these burger bachay while enjoying 7 course meals by NATO officials.



Jzaib said:


> how can retarded person like that can become our PM .... we elect these stupid people and then blame US, RAW, Musad for our problems ... we are the reason that we are being f***** every where .. just watch the video and imagine if he cant talk infront of students ..how can talk infront of world leaders ... and he forgot his english lines infron of chinese and obama ,..now even h forgot urdu infront of student..
> i feel ashmed of the choice of our awaam


Lol it was a light hearted fun moment. Tum logon ki to bohot jalti hai tauba tauba. Tomatoes, onions, sub say jalti hai tum becharon ki. Enjoy that jali bhunni life you have. Its very precious


----------



## Jzaib

arushbhai said:


> Is this a PMLN Political desk or a PTI's Raging Trolls thread? I think these burger trolls should come to the terms that their ghadda leader is not in power, and he is fooling these burger bachay while enjoying 7 course meals by NATO officials.
> Lol it was a light hearted fun moment. Tum logon ki to bohot jalti hai tauba tauba. Tomatoes, onions, sub say jalti hai tum becharon ki. Enjoy that jali bhunni life you have. Its very precious


dnt wry last tym jasey miyaan saab jail mei roh rahay the wasey he dalyain gay unh ko
aur unh k patwariyon ko b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Jzaib said:


> aab jail mei roh rahay the wasey he dalyain gay unh ko
> aur unh k patwariyon ko b


Bilkul jis tarhan ap nay clean sweep kiya tha right? hahahaha


----------



## Jzaib

arushbhai said:


> Bilkul jis tarhan ap nay clean sweep kiya tha right? hahahaha


Nawaz Sharif Crying in Jail - YouTube | Tune.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Merit = sharif family

sharam karo koi aur bandna nhie mila

Capt(R) Safdar elected Chairman NA body on Info Technology - Pakistan State Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/411063505396068352


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410944132488916992
shame, first attack on Joseph Colony by pmln MNA malik riaz and now again attack on Church Property !


----------



## rockstar08

All i wana say that they dont really care about us


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11

kon he yeh 2 takae ka janwar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Leader

youth loan program & serious loopholes & political influence



W.11 said:


> kon he yeh 2 takae ka janwar?



he is nephew of nawaz sharif. and used to come to Aitcheson college on airoplane from faisalabad.

education failed on him. he is a living proof of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> kon he yeh 2 takae ka janwar?


Post kon kar raha hay jo 1 takkay ka bhee nahi hay. Choori karnay aur phir seena zoori karnay kay masters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/409591405158219778


----------



## W.11

militant wings of political parties don't exist outside karachi, truly said


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/411862905387110401


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

.

*PM youth loan scheme: Marium Nawaz appointed on a merit? Munawwar Hassan asks PM*
​*Peshawar: Ameer Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan, Syed Munawwar Hassan on Saturday asked the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif that he should tell the qualities of his daughter Marium Nawaz which helped her to become the chairperson of the youth loan scheme. *

Talking to media, the JI chief said that initially it was said that the scheme would remain clear from the interest, and then said that only 8% will be imposed but now finally the government imposed 15% interest on the scheme.

The JI chief said that the interest would be divided into Mansha group and the government.

He said that it should be appreciated that the PM thinks for the youth but it was not the right way to help them.

Hassan also said that the PM describes the qualities of his daughter Mariam Nawaz which would help her to be qualified for the chairperson of business youth loan scheme.

PM youth loan scheme: Marium Nawaz appointed on a merit? Munawwar Hassan asks PM | The News Tribe


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11

lol merit, captain safdar is also made secretary IT based on merit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

ahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

Punjab Food Minister's lavish protocol and travel just to monitor food price.. 







​
To check the prices of Potatos, Onions and Tomatos, provincial food minister traveled from Lahore to Faisalabad in a special jet and then visited a local food market with protocol of 150 cars. This is the security protocol of a provincial minister, imagine what type of security federal ministers are getting.

And all this is happening in a country where people are dying of hunger and entire country is being run on foreign aids. Thumbs up Nakara League for your simplicity.


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

malik riaz was in advantage because of PPP, now the same story with mian mansha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

hasnain0099 said:


>


jsut shows the ganja bradaran are going to sell off paksitan in return for agency of Bajaj scooter.....and dcome the gopalaswamy schrioffs.....


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


>



reported the same by ARY. 

this is the same guy who javed ch called pmln kay ghulam... no self respect... hence this is what happens to them... be mian mansha to please nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


>


----------



## Jazzbot

Another lie of Finance Minister Ishaq Dollar, he yesterday said that getting GSP Plus status from EU is a great success of this govt and its a result of current govt's team efforts. Hence he tried to take full credit of this GSP Plus status. Its all over today's newspapers.. 

http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/islamabad/15-12-2013/Detail/p1_01.jpg


While in April this year, EU already announced that they will grant Pakistan GSP Plus status by the end of 2013: 

* Pakistan to get GSP plus status by year-end: EU *
*Posted: April, 2013*


*Excerpt: ISLAMABAD - Ambassador of the European Union to Pakistan, Lars-Gunnar Wigemark here on Thursday said that Pakistan would get the Generalized Scheme of Preferences (GSP) plus status by the end of this year which will give a better market access of Pakistani products to EU markets.*


Source: Pakistan to get GSP plus status by year-end: EU


What's next from Pakistan Liars League? 


@Leader @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Another lie of Finance Minister Ishaq Dollar, he yesterday said that getting GSP Plus status from EU is a great success of this govt and its a result of current govt's team efforts. Hence he tried to take full credit of this GSP Plus status. Its all over today's newspapers..
> 
> http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/islamabad/15-12-2013/Detail/p1_01.jpg
> 
> 
> While in April this year, EU already announced that they will grant Pakistan GSP Plus status by the end of 2013:
> 
> * Pakistan to get GSP plus status by year-end: EU *
> *Posted: April, 2013*
> 
> 
> *Excerpt: ISLAMABAD - Ambassador of the European Union to Pakistan, Lars-Gunnar Wigemark here on Thursday said that Pakistan would get the Generalized Scheme of Preferences (GSP) plus status by the end of this year which will give a better market access of Pakistani products to EU markets.*
> 
> 
> Source: Pakistan to get GSP plus status by year-end: EU
> 
> 
> What's next from Pakistan Liars League?
> 
> 
> @Leader @chauvunist @pkuser2k12 @Zarvan



ishaq dar ka qasoor nahi hai, usnay bachpan say yehi sikha hai, opper say education accountant ki... jhot na bolay tou or kiya karay?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

A CNG station turned into a Landa bazar by its owner, well if CNG aint going to be available, its a good use, no? @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Asad Umer takes on Saad Rafique:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=549698485124148











  ​


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


>




Hasnain sahab, Dil par hath rakh kar bataye, Isn't abid ali sher the one who was investigating fake degree in PPP tenure and had to left this investigation due to immense pressure from his own party cum PPP. Now how come a person who can be influenced by his superior can make such "statements" when persons involved in electric theft can pressurize him easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

difference that we are !


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

.

*Claws out: PML-N prepares to dry out PTI tsunami *







*LAHORE: To say that the sher is losing some sleep over the Pakistan Tehreek-Insaf’s (PTI) upcoming ‘mammoth’ anti-inflation rally over the weekend would not be an exaggeration.*

With the PTI vowing to amass 200,000 supporters for its December 22 rally to protest price hikes, the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PLM-N) is wasting no time in executing a two-pronged counter-strategy of deflating rates of commodities, as it is concerned about the impact of PTI’s gathering on the upcoming local bodies elections.

PML-N insiders have revealed that the party’s ‘different and more practical’ strategy puts Hamza Shahbaz and the chief minister himself at the helm of two tasks.

Sources told _The Express Tribune_ that Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has deployed all government and political machinery to water down the impact of the impending ‘tsunami’.




According to government officials, the CM presides over a daily special cabinet committee on price control during which he receives reports from the executive and political leaderships.

MNAs and MPAs have been assigned duties to visit mandis and enforce government rates of commodities. The committee has also established a call centre and advertised a toll-free number where citizens can complain about price hikes in the city.

Special magistrates have been appointed at wholesale markets to control rates of other commodities.

One PML-N MNA from the CM’s committee on price control said that prices of vegetables have come down to 60% thanks to the effective monitoring.

He said that the party will issue a comparative chart of prices in K-P and Punjab before the December 22 rally, adding that Imran’s decision to protest in Lahore rather than Peshawar shows he is out to gather votes for the upcoming LG election.

*Hamza’s rejoinder rally*

Insiders said that the party knows better than to repeat its ‘mistake’ of holding a rally two days before the October 30, 2011 rally.

This time, Hamza will hold a gathering titled ‘Baldiati Convention’ after the
PTI’s scheduled rally, where party candidates for LG elections will participate and deliver speeches against the PTI.

*They added that while someone had suggested stopping the PTI from holding a rally on The Mall by way of the law, the party sternly ruled out that option.*

It is pertinent to mention that both parties asked their potential party candidates for LG election to demonstrate their power in their show of mass before LG election.


Claws out: PML-N prepares to dry out PTI tsunami – The Express Tribune


--------------


Circus Lions scared of tsunami and are pissing in their pants??? 


@Leader @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> MNAs and MPAs have been assigned duties to visit mandis and enforce government rates of commodities. The committee has also established a call centre and advertised a toll-free number where citizens can complain about price hikes in the city.


This is what they can do, how can retailer reduce the price when product from source is expensive. A short sighted approach. Evident as always in their decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> .
> 
> *Claws out: PML-N prepares to dry out PTI tsunami *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAHORE: To say that the sher is losing some sleep over the Pakistan Tehreek-Insaf’s (PTI) upcoming ‘mammoth’ anti-inflation rally over the weekend would not be an exaggeration.*
> 
> With the PTI vowing to amass 200,000 supporters for its December 22 rally to protest price hikes, the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PLM-N) is wasting no time in executing a two-pronged counter-strategy of deflating rates of commodities, as it is concerned about the impact of PTI’s gathering on the upcoming local bodies elections.
> 
> PML-N insiders have revealed that the party’s ‘different and more practical’ strategy puts Hamza Shahbaz and the chief minister himself at the helm of two tasks.
> 
> Sources told _The Express Tribune_ that Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has deployed all government and political machinery to water down the impact of the impending ‘tsunami’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to government officials, the CM presides over a daily special cabinet committee on price control during which he receives reports from the executive and political leaderships.
> 
> MNAs and MPAs have been assigned duties to visit mandis and enforce government rates of commodities. The committee has also established a call centre and advertised a toll-free number where citizens can complain about price hikes in the city.
> 
> Special magistrates have been appointed at wholesale markets to control rates of other commodities.
> 
> One PML-N MNA from the CM’s committee on price control said that prices of vegetables have come down to 60% thanks to the effective monitoring.
> 
> He said that the party will issue a comparative chart of prices in K-P and Punjab before the December 22 rally, adding that Imran’s decision to protest in Lahore rather than Peshawar shows he is out to gather votes for the upcoming LG election.
> 
> *Hamza’s rejoinder rally*
> 
> Insiders said that the party knows better than to repeat its ‘mistake’ of holding a rally two days before the October 30, 2011 rally.
> 
> This time, Hamza will hold a gathering titled ‘Baldiati Convention’ after the
> PTI’s scheduled rally, where party candidates for LG elections will participate and deliver speeches against the PTI.
> 
> *They added that while someone had suggested stopping the PTI from holding a rally on The Mall by way of the law, the party sternly ruled out that option.*
> 
> It is pertinent to mention that both parties asked their potential party candidates for LG election to demonstrate their power in their show of mass before LG election.
> 
> 
> Claws out: PML-N prepares to dry out PTI tsunami – The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> Circus Lions scared of tsunami and are pissing in their pants???
> 
> 
> @Leader @pkuser2k12



lets see what they can do to stop us, its good that we learn some agitational politics !


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> lets see what they can do to stop us, its good that we learn some agitational politics !



Have you seen yesterday's 11th Hour? Asad Umer brilliantly debunked false propaganda of PML-N that PTI is protesting to derail democracy and is pushing for mid term elections. 






This belongs to stupid and funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> Have you seen yesterday's 11th Hour? Asad Umer brilliantly debunked false propaganda of PML-N that PTI is protesting to derail democracy and is pushing for mid term elections.


Well PML(N) is not wrong in smelling the rat for mid term election. With IK protesting against inflation and with commitment till prices are brought down. TuQ preparing for Iqamat in the first quarter 2014, it may not be far fetched. MQM stirring "doi" as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Have you seen yesterday's 11th Hour? Asad Umer brilliantly debunked false propaganda of PML-N that PTI is protesting to derail democracy and is pushing for mid term elections.



oh thanks for reminding, I downloaded and just going to watch !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> oh thanks for reminding, I downloaded and just going to watch !





مڈ ٹرم الیکشن کی چابی تو ان کے پاس ہے اور کون سی اپوزیشن ہے جو مڈ ٹرم الیکشن نہیں چاہے َب میں لوگوں کو تھوڑا یاد کروا دوں فیصل آباد میں ان کے وزیر اعلی دھمکی دیتے ہیں کہ اگر اڑتالیس گھنٹے میں گیس کا مسلہ حل نہ ہوا تو ہم لانگ مارچ کریں گے اور حکومت گرا دیں گے، یہ دھمکی دی تھی ان کے وزیر اعلی نے اس وقت کے وزیر اعظم کو . اس وقت کے صدر کے بارے میں کہتے ہیں کہ ہم ان کو سڑکوں پر گھسیٹیں گے ، کھمبے سے لٹکائیں گے ، واپڈا کے دفتروں پر حملے ان کے ایم پی اے بھی اس میں شامل تھے
، 
ایسے جمہوریت نہیں چلتی, لوگ سوال بھی کرتے ہیں ، کیا ہم نے کبھی ہنگامے کئے ، کیا کبھی گاڑیاں توڑیں؟: اسد عمر ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> مڈ ٹرم الیکشن کی چابی تو ان کے پاس ہے اور کون سی اپوزیشن ہے جو مڈ ٹرم الیکشن نہیں چاہے َب میں لوگوں کو تھوڑا یاد کروا دوں فیصل آباد میں ان کے وزیر اعلی دھمکی دیتے ہیں کہ اگر اڑتالیس گھنٹے میں گیس کا مسلہ حل نہ ہوا تو ہم لانگ مارچ کریں گے اور حکومت گرا دیں گے، یہ دھمکی دی تھی ان کے وزیر اعلی نے اس وقت کے وزیر اعظم کو . اس وقت کے صدر کے بارے میں کہتے ہیں کہ ہم ان کو سڑکوں پر گھسیٹیں گے ، کھمبے سے لٹکائیں گے ، واپڈا کے دفتروں پر حملے ان کے ایم پی اے بھی اس میں شامل تھے
> ،
> ایسے جمہوریت نہیں چلتی, لوگ سوال بھی کرتے ہیں ، کیا ہم نے کبھی ہنگامے کئے ، کیا کبھی گاڑیاں توڑیں؟: اسد عمر ​



Just watched it. he is on top as always, but inko sharam kaisay aye gi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Not supporter of PMLN but it is better than MQM, better than bhatta khor and target killing party(MQM)


----------



## Jazzbot

* ‘Forward bloc’ in Punjab police in the offing *

LAHORE - A ‘forward bloc’ has emerged in the Punjab police to speak out against the government for damaging the interests of the officers, belonging to the Police Service of Pakistan (PSP).

The ‘bloc’ has rejected the government’s proposed plan to hand over the administrative control of counter-terrorism department (CTD), Elite Police Force, and Special Branch to the Home Department.

Deliberations and urgent parleys are taking place in different police headquarters these days to form a ‘foolproof strategy’ to press the government hard to reconsider the controversial move. Several PSP officers have join hands to condemn the provincial bureaucracy for trying to snatch away key wings from the Punjab police department.

“In case the government simply rejects their demands, the PSP officers have various options on the table including pen-down strikes and large-scale resignations followed by street protests,” a police officer confirmed to TheNation on Thursday.

Interestingly, many police officers are not willing to wash dirty linen in the public and they believe such thinking could damage the otherwise disciplined force.

“It has never been a tradition of the PSPs to launch anti-government movements. Since, we are the servant of the public we must serve the interests of the public,” a senior police officer commented on the condition of anonymity.

Lahore DIG (Investigations) Chaudhry Zulifqar Hameed, being President of the PSP Association (Punjab-chapter), is leading the movement launched to protect the rights of police officers. “At a time when high-profile sectarian killings are threatening the very fundamental structure of the society, the chief of the Lahore investigation police is busy politics,” one of his opponents commented, seeking anonymity.

A press release issued to the Lahore-based media outlets on behalf of DIG (Investigations) Zulifqar Hameed on Thursday says that a delegation of PSP officers headed by DIG Zulifqar Hameed met Punjab IGP Khan Baig at the central police office (CPO) and expressed their reservations in this regard.

“Upon which, Punjab IGP Khan Baig assured the delegation that he would himself bring the matter into the notice of Punjab CM Shahbaz Sharif,” says the press statement. Later, the IGP will take the police officers into confidence. Talking to reporters, Punjab Law Minister Rana Sana Ullah said that the police are a disciplined force and those officers who have any sort of reservations about the proposed amendments should talk to their commanding officer as per rules.

Responding to a question, the minister also made it clear that the administrative control of anti-terrorism force would never be handed over to the PSP officers because it is an independent force. The provincial law minister also said that there is a democratic system in the country and not a monarchy. Therefore, everyone is free to express his concerns and reservations, he added.

During Pervez Musharraf regime, the PML-Q government had to withdraw a proposal intended to appoint 250 serving army captains on key posts in the police department after the PSP officers told the then IGP Major (r) Ziaul Hassan that it could be done over their dead bodies. Another police officer termed the transfer of CTD and Special Branch from Punjab police to Home department, creation of scene of crime investigation under FSA, and merger of Elite Police Force in the proposed anti-terrorism force under the Home department as an “eventual demise” of the police force.

“Under present scenario, the police force is totally demoralised and is unable to deliver in maintaining the rule of law,” he said. Internationally, any sort of counter-terrorism unit operates under the direct command and control of the concerned police, he added. The officer also argued that on the one hand the Punjab police are being stretched unnecessarily to control dengue, kite-flying, check gas and electricity thefts, and one dish violation on the wedding parties but on the other hand the key department like CTD and Special Branch are being amputated from this organization.“There is a need to bring the FSA under the control of IGP, though the experts hired from private sector should continue running the Agency as an independent agency from the operational police,” the officer suggested. Hence, instead of weakening or taking over the Punjab police, it is required to strengthen the organisation by introducing specialised units within its ambit which include creation of ATF and Crime Scene Investigators Forensic Unit as provided under the Police Order 2002.

‘Forward bloc’ in Punjab police in the offing


----------


Govt is poking in every department...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=625605874166238





noora in car saying pondi kernay aye hain, hamari hakumat hai...


----------



## Leader

Four alleged terrorists arrested in Lahore – The Express Tribune


----------



## Jazzbot

.

 
*IMF demands a stronger power tariff shock *
* Demands rate hike, end to fiscal imbalances, tax loopholes*​


ISLAMABAD - Expressing satisfaction over the economic performance of Pakistan, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) has noted that increase in electricity tariffs has reduced subsidies but further efforts are needed to improve the energy sector’s efficiency.

A report meanwhile said that while the IMF has approved the second tranche of 550 million dollars to Pakistan under the 6.6 billion dollar loan programme, it has also handed over a list of demands, including further increase in electricity tariff to ease the government off the so-called burden it had to pull due to subsidies. The report also quoted an IMF official as saying that the shock or burden should not excessively affect the underprivileged segment of society, but how the move, if materialised, would affect the people of Pakistan, remains a potent economic question at a time when the people are already hard pressed by inflation.

The Executive Board of the IMF on Thursday completed the first review of Pakistan’s economic performance under a three-year program supported by an arrangement under the Extended Fund Facility (EFF). The completion of the review enables an immediate disbursement of an amount equivalent to SDR 360 million (about $553.3 million).

In completing the first review, the Executive Board also approved the authorities’ request for a waiver of non-observance of the end-September 2013 performance criterion on net international reserves (NIR) based on corrective actions taken by the authorities.

“It will be important to protect the most vulnerable population by avoiding slippages in targeted cash transfers,” said Nemat Shafik, Deputy Managing Director and Acting Chair, after Executive Board’s discussion on Pakistan. She said: “The authorities’ performance under the Extended Fund Facility arrangement has been satisfactory. They have taken steps to address fiscal imbalances and structural issues in the energy sector. Nonetheless, overall vulnerabilities remain high, and it will be crucial to consolidate the fiscal adjustment, boost external buffers, and deepen structural reforms”.
“A more ambitious approach is needed to improve tax administration and eliminate tax loopholes”, he noted. “The low level of international reserves needs to be rebuilt. The central bank should use the policy tools at its disposal to boost reserves through policy rate adjustment, reserves purchases, and greater exchange rate flexibility. The central bank will also need to address inflation once reserves begin to recover, for which greater central bank independence is essential.

“Policies to safeguard financial sector stability should continue, including addressing banks with capital below minimum requirements and with high non-performing loans and monitoring banks’ holdings of government debt”. “The good start on structural reforms should be continued. It will be important to implement the authorities’ privatisation plans for public sector enterprises. Improving the business climate and moving to a simpler and more transparent import tariff regime will also yield significant benefits.”

The 36-month EFF arrangement in the amount of SDR 4.393 billion (around $6.75 billion, or 425 percent of Pakistan’s quota at the IMF) was approved by the Executive Board on September 4, 2014.

Monitoring desk adds: The IMF has demanded the government of Pakistan increase electricity tariff, but has also directed that its impact should not be felt heavily by on the underprivileged.

According to the Acting Head of the IMF Executive Board, electricity rates would have to be increased in Pakistan to take the pressure off the government due to earlier heavy subsidies.


IMF demands a stronger power tariff shock



--------

Embrace yourselves, more hike in electricity price coming our way, on *our own terms* of course. Right @hasnain0099 ??


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> .
> 
> 
> *IMF demands a stronger power tariff shock *
> * Demands rate hike, end to fiscal imbalances, tax loopholes*​
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD - Expressing satisfaction over the economic performance of Pakistan, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) has noted that increase in electricity tariffs has reduced subsidies but further efforts are needed to improve the energy sector’s efficiency.
> 
> A report meanwhile said that while the IMF has approved the second tranche of 550 million dollars to Pakistan under the 6.6 billion dollar loan programme, it has also handed over a list of demands, including further increase in electricity tariff to ease the government off the so-called burden it had to pull due to subsidies. The report also quoted an IMF official as saying that the shock or burden should not excessively affect the underprivileged segment of society, but how the move, if materialised, would affect the people of Pakistan, remains a potent economic question at a time when the people are already hard pressed by inflation.
> 
> The Executive Board of the IMF on Thursday completed the first review of Pakistan’s economic performance under a three-year program supported by an arrangement under the Extended Fund Facility (EFF). The completion of the review enables an immediate disbursement of an amount equivalent to SDR 360 million (about $553.3 million).
> 
> In completing the first review, the Executive Board also approved the authorities’ request for a waiver of non-observance of the end-September 2013 performance criterion on net international reserves (NIR) based on corrective actions taken by the authorities.
> 
> “It will be important to protect the most vulnerable population by avoiding slippages in targeted cash transfers,” said Nemat Shafik, Deputy Managing Director and Acting Chair, after Executive Board’s discussion on Pakistan. She said: “The authorities’ performance under the Extended Fund Facility arrangement has been satisfactory. They have taken steps to address fiscal imbalances and structural issues in the energy sector. Nonetheless, overall vulnerabilities remain high, and it will be crucial to consolidate the fiscal adjustment, boost external buffers, and deepen structural reforms”.
> “A more ambitious approach is needed to improve tax administration and eliminate tax loopholes”, he noted. “The low level of international reserves needs to be rebuilt. The central bank should use the policy tools at its disposal to boost reserves through policy rate adjustment, reserves purchases, and greater exchange rate flexibility. The central bank will also need to address inflation once reserves begin to recover, for which greater central bank independence is essential.
> 
> “Policies to safeguard financial sector stability should continue, including addressing banks with capital below minimum requirements and with high non-performing loans and monitoring banks’ holdings of government debt”. “The good start on structural reforms should be continued. It will be important to implement the authorities’ privatisation plans for public sector enterprises. Improving the business climate and moving to a simpler and more transparent import tariff regime will also yield significant benefits.”
> 
> The 36-month EFF arrangement in the amount of SDR 4.393 billion (around $6.75 billion, or 425 percent of Pakistan’s quota at the IMF) was approved by the Executive Board on September 4, 2014.
> 
> Monitoring desk adds: The IMF has demanded the government of Pakistan increase electricity tariff, but has also directed that its impact should not be felt heavily by on the underprivileged.
> 
> According to the Acting Head of the IMF Executive Board, electricity rates would have to be increased in Pakistan to take the pressure off the government due to earlier heavy subsidies.
> 
> 
> IMF demands a stronger power tariff shock
> 
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> Embrace yourselves, more hike in electricity price coming our way, on *our own terms* of course. Right @hasnain0099 ??


Beggars are not the choosers, so there is no choice left but to obey and juice our own people like they did in budget. IMF is a collar of slavery which has been put in our necks again by the political government. Latest has increase the size of it so that we cannot break the shackles for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Panther 57 said:


> Beggars are not the choosers, so there is no choice left but to obey and juice our own people like they did in budget. IMF is a collar of slavery which has been put in our necks again by the political government. Latest has increase the size of it so that we cannot break the shackles for decades.




I second that, but at least they can tell the truth to their own people, why telling them lies? Remember Ishaq Dollar said that we did agreement with IMF on *OUR OWN TERMS*? I mean seriously? 


Just look at following video:






​And they say, badla hy Punjab.  PM Nawaz praised Shahbaz Sharif a few days ago in a press conference and wished to see other provinces developing like Punjab, like if Punjab is some sort of Switzerland. Above video shows the conditions of hospitals of Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

کراچی: وفاقی وزیر دفاع خواجہ آصف اپنے بیٹے کی بارات سیالکوٹ سے کراچی کے پنجاب ہاؤس لے آئے اور اپنے اختیارات سے سب کو آگاہ کر دیا۔

تین تلوار کلفٹن سے قریب واقع حکومت پنجاب کی ملکیت پنجاب ہاؤس میں وفاقی وزیر دفاع خواجہ آصف کے صاحبزادے اسد آصف کی شادی کی تقریب کے باعث سرکاری رہائش گاہ جانے والی سڑک پر معزز شخصیات اور مہمانوں کی آمد کے باعث پولیس اور رینجرز کی اضافی نفری بھی تعینات کی گئی ہے، سرکاری رہائش گاہ کو برقی قمقموں سے خوب جگمگایا گیا ہے جس سے پنجاب ہاؤس کسی شادی ہال کا منظر پیش کر رہا ہے جبکہ تقریب میں مہمانوں کی تواضع کے لئے عمدہ قسم کے پکوانوں کا بھی اہتمام کیا گیا ہے۔
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/414478083295830016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot @RescueRanger @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Marshmallow @Aeronaut @AstanoshKhan @A.Rafay @Peaceful Civilian @pkuser2k12 @Jzaib

@Aamna14

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Panther 57

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot @RescueRanger @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Marshmallow @Aeronaut @AstanoshKhan @A.Rafay @Peaceful Civilian @pkuser2k12 @Jzaib
> 
> @Aamna14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Panther 57 said:


>



Mere piyaray Allah Mian, yeh kiya kismat mien ganja likh diya tu nay

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>


han bhie petrol lahore mei 30 rs ka ha aur bili 1 rs unit ha ... khair ish k bataon ko serious nhie leta .. josh e kitabat mei keh gya hoo ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575334822548807





Abid Sher Ali challenges Asad Umer in a program for discussion on price hike in electricity. Would be awesome to see AU washing the floor with this clown..  @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

In a live show Salman Shahbaz (son of CM Punjab Shahbaz Sharif) tried to play innocent by saying they are doing business in Pakistan fairly without any scandals and challenged Rauf Klasra to point out any corruption. Klasra in return gave what he asked for, destroyed him in less than a minute..  

Watch:






​
@Leader @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @Jzaib @Armstrong @hasnain0099 @Fracker @Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=269168946568308

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

if PTI wanted to protest, it should have made protest in islamabad, don't understand why they did


Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=269168946568308



lol burger kids, urdu to bolo urdu ke program me slave minded people


----------



## Panther 57

W.11 said:


> if PTI wanted to protest, it should have made protest in islamabad, don't understand why they did
> 
> 
> lol burger kids, urdu to bolo urdu ke program me slave minded people


I used to liked her for boldness. She has lost all her credibility by becoming a rolling stone.


----------



## W.11

Panther 57 said:


> I used to liked her for boldness. She has lost all her credibility by becoming a rolling stone.



she doesn't know how to play politics, she is a loser, musharraf did immense kindness to her to make her something otherwise she is nothing


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> if PTI wanted to protest, it should have made protest in islamabad, don't understand why they did
> 
> 
> lol burger kids, urdu to bolo urdu ke program me slave minded people




And how exactly you came to know that the caller was from PTI? Genius? Stop acting like how Marvi Memon did in that video.. 

And about protest in Islo, I have already told you that PTI is gonna protest in Islo in Jan. Lahore protest was part of a process, Karachi, Pindi and Islo are next. So stay tuned..


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> *And how exactly you came to know that the caller was from PTI? Genius?* Stop acting like how Marvi Memon did in that video..
> 
> And about protest in Islo, I have already told you that PTI is gonna protest in Islo in Jan. Lahore protest was part of a process, Karachi, Pindi and Islo are next. So stay tuned..



genius, where did i say that?


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> genius, where did i say that?



You entire post was related to PTI..







People protested against 17 hour long gas loadshedding in Gujranwala, when they tried to burn PMLN posters, a PMLN supporter tried to stop them. Watch what happened after that..


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> You entire post was related to PTI..



u r very genius arnt u?


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> u r very genius arnt u?



Genius or not, I'm definitely a human so errors are bound to happen sometimes.. 



W.11 said:


> u r very genius arnt u?



Genius or not, I'm definitely a human so errors are bound to happen sometimes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=552041074889889


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


>




Another royal family member of Pappa Mamma League has been rewarded with a top post, ofcourse on Merit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Another royal family member of Pappa Mamma League has been rewarded with a top post, ofcourse on Merit.



Its all in the family, even the ads of punjab youth festival !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

.

*Punjabi Culture Demonstration in Aitchison Collage Lahore*​





​After ruling Punjab 6 times, PML-N couldn't make one village in entire Punjab which can be called as a role model for Punjabi culture. Roshan Punjab?


@Leader @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Armstrong @chauvunist @Khalidr @Aamna14 @pkuser2k12 @hasnain0099 @cb4 @Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

.






Punjab Govt's Youth Festival fails to get public attention.​


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568570213223690





Billions of Rs subsidy to sugar mills by pmln


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

Second day of youth festival but same failed story.


----------



## Leader

*NBP refuses to invest Rs100 bn in PM’s Youth Loan Scheme

The National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) has informed the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) that it cannot invest Rs100 billion in the Prime Minister’s Youth Business Loan Scheme as it involved great risk.


The NBP said that the step of lending money, if realised, would affect other departments of the bank. Therefore, it had agreed on investing Rs15 billion only inthe PM’s Youth Loan Scheme.



After NBP’s excuse, the government has decided to involve private banks for lending the loans.There is a possibility that the private banks will be made to lend Rs70 billion for the venture. The process of negotiating with different banks has also been started.



It merits mentioning here that the NBP has been assigned the responsibility of releasing Rs90 billion till June 30, 2014, whereas the First Women Bank would lend Rs10 billion for the loan project. However, by including private banks in the scheme, the number of banks are likely to remain at seven.

NBP refuses to invest Rs100 bn in PM’s Youth Loan Scheme - thenews.com.pk

the bank trying to save its arse from a deadly scheme... a 100% loss scheme, especially when maryam nawaz was trying to impose her decisions with Islamic banking on NBP as per claimed...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>


doesnt matter how much u try to bribe the youth they still hate pmln

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

why the hell they are distributing so much for nothing, with the same amount they can construct schools and hospital. A way to bribe youth, this is how they use nation money as it is their own. Still people have hopes from them, after ruling Punjab for more than 20 years nothing is prominent done by these stupids .. And its funny that we have people here to support them.



hasnain0099 said:


>


Kon say taraki kay records, bhai zara sans loo. corruption kay records to qaaim kiyay hai per taraki kay nahi.


----------



## Leader

did this monkey really said that?


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot

​Source: The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology


Charsi President


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> ​Source: The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology
> 
> 
> Charsi President


At one point they admit that Pakistan is under debt, yet they keep on doling out money as if Bap Ka Mal hai. 

Instead of printing money and distributing for cheap popularity, they should invest the same in developing new industrial zones away from cosmopolitans and agricultural lands. It is matter of maximum two years Pakistan can come out of its all economic problems, provided they have vision and will. Which they dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Govt violating SC verdict in public sector appointments *








*ISLAMABAD: Violating a Supreme Court judgment that a leading member of its own government, Khawaja Asif, had sought during the caretaker administration, the PML-N government has dismissed and appointed heads of public sector organisations without following the laid-down appointment guidelines. *

Many appointments were made in the last six months without advertising the posts and following the process laid down for the appointment of heads of public sector organisations in the Khawaja Asif case. 

The most glaring example of a violation is the case of the managing director Nespak, which appears to have relatively gone undetected. Amjad Khan was appointed, it is alleged, at the behest of the now speaker of the National Assembly, Sardar Ayaz Sadiq, and, ironically, with the patronage of the Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif. 

*The post was never advertised *and the board of directors consisting of mainly senior civil servants had already been approached by government officials and told that Amjad Khan was to be appointed hence the unanimous decision of the board to appoint him.

*Amjad Khan was not interviewed by the board and appointed MD in August.* The previous managing director, Asad I. Khan, who was a regular Nespak employee, had a year remaining before his retirement when he was removed.

Asad Khan told Dawn that the prime reason of his removal was that he did not promote two officers recommended by the sitting NA speaker.

“*Mr Sadiq asked me many times to promote the two officers out of turn,*” he said, adding that it was a violation of the rules and would have been unjust with other officers.

He said that he also received threats from Mr Sadiq. “I will personally take you to the Public Accounts Committee,” Mr Asad said that he received this threat from the speaker along with another threat of grilling through FIA.

Previously under the establishment rules, three names were required to be recommended for approval and the prime minister was the competent authority to make the final approval. Subsequently, the Supreme Court ruled that a commission should be established for this purpose.

Inquiries were initiated by a sub-committee of the PAC under the chairmanship of Ayaz Sadiq to reject all potential contenders from within the organisation so that Amjad Khan, fifth on the list of seniority, could be appointed.

*The irregularities in appointments were not confined to the MD Nespak, but blatant violations were also noted in other appointments in the last six months. *

Take for example, *the appointment of Law and Justice Secretary Barrister Zafarullah Khan, appointment of consultant to the attorney general, and hiring of lawyers for high profile cases, including in the Karkey arbitration where a close relative of former Chief Election Commissioner was appointed. In another instance, a lawyer was engaged after the announcement of the partial award in the Kishanganga arbitration. Besides, tailored posts were advertised for known individuals. *

The Khawaja Asif case which has become the guiding jurisprudence in such matter was the case in which Mr Asif had challenged appointments, transfers and postings by the caretaker government.

The decision was announced after the elections and in paragraph 25 of the judgment the Supreme Court pronounced: “During hearing of the case, it has been pointed out to petitioner Mr Asif that although he being an elected Member of the Parliament had raised questions touching upon the transparency in the appointment of the heads of the autonomous, semi-autonomous bodies, corporations, regulatory authorities, etc., but in his own capacity as a public representative, he had also to ensure that all the appointments in such like bodies as well as the appointments on contract basis must be made in a transparent manner.”

There is nothing in the judgment to suggest that it would have retrospective effect.

To the contrary, the guidelines provided by the court mandate a code of practice to ensure transparent merit-based public appointments.

The decision provides for the establishment of a commission that must, inter alia, take measures to ensure that processes for public sector appointments are conducted honestly, justly, fairly and in accordance with law, and that corrupt practices are fully guarded against.

*Rather than following the court order, the PML-N government has not only been disregarding the order in its own appointments but retrospectively implementing it for those whom they want to replace with their own people.*



Source: Govt violating SC verdict in public sector appointments - DAWN.COM



Sharamnaaaaaaaaak @hasnain0099 @cb4 @Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

National Sovereignty for sale..







Source: http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/lahore/27-12-2013/Detail/p1_10.jpg



@Leader @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @hasnain0099 @cb4 @Tameem @arushbhai @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> *Govt violating SC verdict in public sector appointments *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Violating a Supreme Court judgment that a leading member of its own government, Khawaja Asif, had sought during the caretaker administration, the PML-N government has dismissed and appointed heads of public sector organisations without following the laid-down appointment guidelines. *
> 
> Many appointments were made in the last six months without advertising the posts and following the process laid down for the appointment of heads of public sector organisations in the Khawaja Asif case.
> 
> The most glaring example of a violation is the case of the managing director Nespak, which appears to have relatively gone undetected. Amjad Khan was appointed, it is alleged, at the behest of the now speaker of the National Assembly, Sardar Ayaz Sadiq, and, ironically, with the patronage of the Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif.
> 
> *The post was never advertised *and the board of directors consisting of mainly senior civil servants had already been approached by government officials and told that Amjad Khan was to be appointed hence the unanimous decision of the board to appoint him.
> 
> *Amjad Khan was not interviewed by the board and appointed MD in August.* The previous managing director, Asad I. Khan, who was a regular Nespak employee, had a year remaining before his retirement when he was removed.
> 
> Asad Khan told Dawn that the prime reason of his removal was that he did not promote two officers recommended by the sitting NA speaker.
> 
> “*Mr Sadiq asked me many times to promote the two officers out of turn,*” he said, adding that it was a violation of the rules and would have been unjust with other officers.
> 
> He said that he also received threats from Mr Sadiq. “I will personally take you to the Public Accounts Committee,” Mr Asad said that he received this threat from the speaker along with another threat of grilling through FIA.
> 
> Previously under the establishment rules, three names were required to be recommended for approval and the prime minister was the competent authority to make the final approval. Subsequently, the Supreme Court ruled that a commission should be established for this purpose.
> 
> Inquiries were initiated by a sub-committee of the PAC under the chairmanship of Ayaz Sadiq to reject all potential contenders from within the organisation so that Amjad Khan, fifth on the list of seniority, could be appointed.
> 
> *The irregularities in appointments were not confined to the MD Nespak, but blatant violations were also noted in other appointments in the last six months. *
> 
> Take for example, *the appointment of Law and Justice Secretary Barrister Zafarullah Khan, appointment of consultant to the attorney general, and hiring of lawyers for high profile cases, including in the Karkey arbitration where a close relative of former Chief Election Commissioner was appointed. In another instance, a lawyer was engaged after the announcement of the partial award in the Kishanganga arbitration. Besides, tailored posts were advertised for known individuals. *
> 
> The Khawaja Asif case which has become the guiding jurisprudence in such matter was the case in which Mr Asif had challenged appointments, transfers and postings by the caretaker government.
> 
> The decision was announced after the elections and in paragraph 25 of the judgment the Supreme Court pronounced: “During hearing of the case, it has been pointed out to petitioner Mr Asif that although he being an elected Member of the Parliament had raised questions touching upon the transparency in the appointment of the heads of the autonomous, semi-autonomous bodies, corporations, regulatory authorities, etc., but in his own capacity as a public representative, he had also to ensure that all the appointments in such like bodies as well as the appointments on contract basis must be made in a transparent manner.”
> 
> There is nothing in the judgment to suggest that it would have retrospective effect.
> 
> To the contrary, the guidelines provided by the court mandate a code of practice to ensure transparent merit-based public appointments.
> 
> The decision provides for the establishment of a commission that must, inter alia, take measures to ensure that processes for public sector appointments are conducted honestly, justly, fairly and in accordance with law, and that corrupt practices are fully guarded against.
> 
> *Rather than following the court order, the PML-N government has not only been disregarding the order in its own appointments but retrospectively implementing it for those whom they want to replace with their own people.*
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Govt violating SC verdict in public sector appointments - DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> Sharamnaaaaaaaaak @hasnain0099 @cb4 @Tameem



these noora creatures have no sense of law anyway, fazool ki paidaish hain yeh !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Zardari or nawaz kingo at their best !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=459652210803356





lafangy nooray, haram ka paisa bolta hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/418686178385481729


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

PMLN Youth Wing Multan new year party






What is going on? @hasnain0099 @cb4 @Tameem @arushbhai ?? Had it been PTI's youth wing, we'd be hearing a lot of fatwas from you by now, any words about this???


@Leader @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @RescueRanger @pkuser2k12 @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> PMLN Youth Wing Multan new year party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on? @hasnain0099 @cb4 @Tameem @arushbhai ?? Had it been PTI's youth wing, we'd be hearing a lot of fatwas from you by now, any words about this???
> 
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @RescueRanger @pkuser2k12 @Zarvan


hussain must be be as ( i guess ) he didnt get the invite


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> PMLN Youth Wing Multan new year party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on?? Had it been PTI's youth wing, we'd be hearing a lot of fatwas from you by now, any words about this???






Sir g khulay amm shrabayn chali hayn


the real supporters of pmln are patwaris and now they want to make educated youth playgirls and gigolos





*Now kindly see what are they teaching 6th to 10th graders*​



*6th to 10th graders told to have sex and instructions to use a condom before sex in the syllabus *


*Punjab and Sindh*


*Work is being done to make Pakistan a free sex societ*

*Ansar Abbasi discloses*


*12-30-2013*







​*SOURCE:*


*
JANG NEWS PAPER*



Ansar Abbasi- kis se munsafi chahein- jinsi taleem ki araah mein ghanouni saazish - Jang Columns




@Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan 

@Slav Defence @mafiya @Peaceful Civilian @ice_man @Side-Winder @jaibi @ajpirzada

@W.11 @Spring Onion @F.O.X @forcetrip​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


> hussain must be be as ( i guess ) he didnt get the invite



Lets refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Kindly see what Punjab and Sindh governments are teaching 6th to 10th graders*​



*6th to 10th graders told to have sex and instructions to use a condom before sex in the syllabus *



*Work is being done to make Pakistan a free sex societ*



*Ansar Abbasi discloses*


*12-30-2013*









​*SOURCE:*


*JANG NEWS PAPER*



Ansar Abbasi- kis se munsafi chahein- jinsi taleem ki araah mein ghanouni saazish - Jang Columns


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419404640313434112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Nooray ka merit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*A slow roll-out: Eight months on, K-P’s promises of change remain tied up in red*

*Brimming over with enthusiasm to bring change from the outset, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) led government in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) is yet to make its presence felt in terms of development work in the region. It has been in power for almost eight months.*

The government has made little progress on the annual development programme (ADP) visualised for the fiscal year 2013-14. There are several factors, including a lack of disbursement of funds from the centre, which have resulted in the negligible gain on the ADP.

Yet, PTI’s inability to match the rapid change that it visualised in its manifesto is also to be blamed. Imran Khan’s party has adopted a very conservative path towards development, seemingly to avoid any labels of financial corruption which marred Awami National Party’s (ANP) rule in the province.

Many reasons have been cited to explain the delay in releasing funds for development work. The process to hire consultants for various departments has played a contributory factor. K-P Minister for Health Shaukat Yousufzai has said on one occasion, “We entered the government with hardly any infrastructure or good baseline for governance left by ANP.” Alluding through metaphors, the minister contended a train requires a proper railway track on which to run, and while the government needs to build that track, there is still time before things will get in to order.

*A finance department officer of the Civil Secretariat revealed the PTI government has only received 25% of the total funds allocated to ADP. From the total planned budgetary outlay of Rs344 billion for the financial year 2013-14, Rs118 billion was set aside for development projects in K-P.*

“So far, only departments that have hired consultants have received funds from the ADP,” added the official. Public health, irrigation and Auqaf departments have so far been successful in receiving the money. “The idea behind hiring consultants is to carry forward the development agenda, to supervise and evaluate works carried out by the government apparatus.”

*Lean machinery*

Another official, from the planning and development department, did not seem convinced about hiring consultants. Consultants cost and these will have to be borne by the government.

But, the official insisted, delays in utilising the ADP was only linked with the government’s efforts to take every precautionary measure against financial loopholes. “The entire process of establishing working groups for government departments, and later, the hiring of consultants, is aimed at ensuring efficient utilisation of resources – this is what took the government half a fiscal year,” he added.

*Communication breakdown*

Financial hiccups can also be traced to the lingering monetary disputes with the centre.

The provincial government has incessantly complained about the federal government’s attitude towards timely disbursement of outstanding dues.

As recently as December 17, *the provincial finance minister Sirajul Haq complained the centre is yet to release a previous liability of Rs1.5 billion as well as Rs7.5 billion under the head of net hydel profits for the current fiscal year.*

The K-P government remains displeased with what it termed “the federal government’s attempts to level the fuel price adjustment surcharge with the province” instead of ensuring power for the region. The provincial economy has not only suffered at the hands of the law and order situation in the region but also frequent and debilitating power outages.

Haq also alleged the centre harboured a hostile attitude towards K-P. While several mega development projects were planned, they are still awaiting approvals from the Central Development Working Party and the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council.

During a recent news conference, the minister revealed *K-P has only received Rs19 billion against a promised Rs93 billion from the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), which he said was an indication of the federal government’s “discrimination towards the province”.*

A slow roll-out: Eight months on, K-P’s promises of change remain tied up in red – The Express Tribune

SHAME ON NAWAZ KINGO !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

http://e.dunya.com.pk/news/2014/Jan...7457_45803003.jpg.pagespeed.ic.sPlAEhtFRe.jpg


So Showbaz Sharif's wife is gonna get a brand new bullet proof car, from public money only at pure merit...


----------



## Leader

nawaz kingo bimari hai jo pakistan ko lar gai hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

@Jazzbot @Leader @Aeronaut @cb4 @pkuser2k12 @W.11 @hasnain0099

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Leader

hahahahahahahahah......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Punjab Govt's promises for IT Star Arfa Kareem: Down the drain

Punjab Govt's biggest success is its constant failure..



Leader said:


> hahahahahahahahah......




Should be thrid, after chotti and waddi tind..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424091403938168832


----------



## Jazzbot

The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424091403938168832



A proud moment for noora's darbari patwaries like @arushbhai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader yara where are patwaries these days? They aren't even showing up on this thread, did PMLN stop paying their cyber troll brigade?


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590788501003439





Javed Ch takes on PM Nawaz..


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

lanat !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: 
Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) seems to be facing a communication vacuum between its central and provincial leadership.*

When Prime Minister and chief of PML-N Nawaz Sharif visited Swat last week, most of the party’s provincial leaders did not attend the ceremony convened to promote the Prime Minister Youth Loan Scheme. Similarly, when Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali visited Bannu on Monday, the party’s K-P chapter’s leaders were conspicuously absent.






A prominent political figure representing PML-N in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) blamed lack of coordination for the absence of the party’s provincial leadership. He added this dearth of communication was adversely affecting the party’s ranks.

“The central leadership is unhappy with the poor performance of the K-P chapter’s leadership in the general elections and is presumably ignoring us whenever they visit the province,” he claimed.

This was evident during Sharif’s visit to Swat, when PML-N K-P general secretary, provincial president and other important political figures were nowhere to be seen.

The party has successfully quelled earlier dissents in the recent past. Soon after Amir Muqam was stated to head the election campaign ahead of the 2013 general polls, other leaders voiced their grievances saying they were being sidelined. However, the apparent wedge between the provincial and central leaders is now posing a fresh challenge for the ruling party as even the stalwarts seem to be in the dark about upcoming visits.

When contacted, PML-N central information secretary of the youth wing, Ali Khan Yousafzai claimed senior leaders Mehtab Khan Abbasi, Pir Sabir Shah and Rahmat Salam Khattak could not attend Sharif’s public meeting in Swat as the information was shared with concerned persons at the “eleventh hour” due to security concerns.

Yousafzai, however, admitted most party leaders from K-P were concerned about inadequate coordination in the case of central leaders visiting the province. He maintained he himself could not reach Swat as cellular services were blocked on account of Eid Miladun Nabi and he received the message quite late. Only Amir Muqam and Zafar Jhagra among the party’s senior leadership of K-P were present in Swat as they set off from Islamabad, he added.

Another party leader from K-P was less forgiving. “Were the landlines not available to contact and inform the concerned people on time about Nawaz Sharif’s visit to Swat?” he asked, questioning the logic of withholding the information about the premier’s trip till the eleventh hour.

About Nisar’s visit to Bannu, Ali Khan Yousafzai and Rahmat Salam Khattak again expressed ignorance, saying they were not aware of the federal minister’s travel plans, let alone the nature of his visit.

Interestingly, PML-N’s spokesperson in K-P, Nasir Khan Musazai, said Nisar was visiting K-P to share minutes of the federal cabinet’s meeting on law and order with the K-P government. However, Musazi was proven wrong when Nisar flew straight to Bannu to express solidarity with victims of Sunday’s Bannu Cantonment blast.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 23rd, 2014.
In the dark: PML-N’s K-P leadership clueless about moves in the centre – The Express Tribune_


----------



## Leader

shame on them !

Two kids injured in firing by Khurram Dastagir gang. NEWS


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: http://e.dunya.com.pk/news/2014/Jan...8662_21041877.jpg.pagespeed.ic.ZEwBdW_wBt.jpg


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Yar, kick out this extremist IT minister anusha rehman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Dakho Dakho kon aya*





​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427500222919761920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

haha @Jazzbot @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

Nawaz Zrdari are the sons of a same father. Their first mission is to fill their banks and increase their wealth. Their great song is DEMOCRACY. This is the beauty of democrcy in the term of these peoples that peoples are dieing, No Electricity, No Economy, No Education, No Jobs, No Gas, No CNG, only one thing is available that is DEMOCRACY. See the Example of Democracy in FaisalAad, where people just ask for electricity and what people do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

Leader said:


>


QUEM FROSH Corrupt politicians are play Dirty Blaming Game? With the PAKISTANI nation,they puts ALLEGATIONS one some?like always is same My concern only to Protect the nation & country only, there is no any Democracy in PAKISTAN exist No Human Rights,The Corrupt politicians only fighting to safe their one interests? NOT NATION INTERESTS? NAWAZ SHRIEF, Imran khan,AFIS ALI ZARDARI ARE RESPONSIBLE for all such kind of satiation on country, THEY ARE POLITICAL PROSTITUTES.They don't have any vision & Wisdom.


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

A special meeting will held between NS and Zardari on 31st Jan 2014. What do you think which new game they are going to play on the name of socalled Democracy?



Leader said:


> you can always come up with something good that pmln is doing during elections, infact they have done some good things but cannot seem to promote it....
> 
> here is a starter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; (&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1585 &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601;
> &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1606;&#1588;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;










Leader said:


> mentality check...


----------



## Leader

the two news items speak volumes about our state of affairs !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

Leader said:


> the two news items speak volumes about our state of affairs !




This is because they are not illigible and no policy they can make and implement they are day to day working leaders and thier most important task is to check their earnings. They have no concern with the nation and problem which nation is facing.


----------



## Leader

Dunya News: Must Watch Page : Interior minister annoyed over stoppage by traffic police

pmln mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

"BARKING" IS THE HABIT OF THESE CORRUPT POLITICIANS. AT THE END WILL SAY "JOSHE E KHITABT" OR "NOT FIT MENTALLY"?






*Negotiations with the terrorists while arrest warrants for the patriot.. quite the hypocrite government... *


----------



## Leader

@cb4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

Leader said:


> @cb4




All the corrupts are in one line but still the nation is not understanding even nation knows what these corrupt politicians said in the gatherings. "We will drag zardari on roads" Shabaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

hahahahahaha

hah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

Leader said:


> View attachment 15076
> 
> hahahahahaha
> 
> hah









They started on facebook but when they recevie Great Comments than they didn't permit for comments. lol


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood

THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE CORROUPT AND FAITFUL LEADERS. HOPE YOU AGREE.


----------



## Malik Arshad Mahmood




----------



## Leader

najam sethi puncture !


----------



## Jazzbot

Good governance of Nadim-e-Ullu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Valid questions of a student leaves Governor Punjab speechless..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Amir Sohail leaves Pakistan Muslim League (N)*

LAHORE: After his removal from Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), director game development and chief selector Amir Sohail announced to leave Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N).

Amir Sohail resigned from focal person post of PML-N sports wing after not getting support by his Party, sources said.

Sohail said that he joined the PML-N for special aims but party worked against them.

He further said that Pakistan needed experienced leaders to resolve multifaceted problems of the country.

PML-N government proved its ineligibility in resolving country’s problems wasting 9 months, he added.

Amir Sohail leaves Pakistan Muslim League (N) | The News Tribe


Sour grapes? 

@Leader @hasnain0099 @cb4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=578615525565777






Law Maker Nighat Aurakzai distroys Shahbaz Sharif for requesting TTP to spare Punjab from terrorism.. 

@Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

difference between PTI ad vs pmln ad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> difference between PTI ad vs pmln ad.




A noora friend (he's my IT manager ) gave lamest justification about such ads today. He said, people won't pay attention to these ads if there is no picture of Nawaz or Shahbaz.. I said, then govt should better start publishing Katrina Kaif's edited pics, everyone will buy newspaper just to see these ads.. 

Ufff these patwari logics..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> A noora friend (he's my IT manager ) gave lamest justification about such ads today. He said, people won't pay attention to these ads if there is no picture of Nawaz or Shahbaz.. I said, then govt should better start publishing Katrina Kaif's edited pics, everyone will buy newspaper just to see these ads..
> 
> Ufff these patwari logics..



fire him man  Seriously they have killed common sense in their heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> fire him man  Seriously they have killed common sense in their heads.



Why fire him, I will taunt him by reminding him about this statement daily. We're already having great fun in office because of him..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Why fire him, I will taunt him by reminding him about this statement daily. We're already having great fun in office because of him..



good, rather bhagnay na dayeen isko... in punjabi piyyo piyyo ker mar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> good, rather bhagnay na dayeen isko... in punjabi piyyo piyyo ker mar




Tension not, agli baar khawab main bi PMLN ko vote nai de ga..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Watch the spellings of Valentine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Jazzbot said:


> Watch the spellings of Valentine.


What to expect from fake degree holders and their workers. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

lakh lanat on raja zafar ul haq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Leader said:


> lakh lanat on raja zafar ul haq.



what can u expect from these baboons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

hahah once upon a time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

Leader said:


> hahah once upon a time


*Longer version* where NS talks against Tahir Qadri
-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

Here's to our conventional politicians:
-




-
(Link - Nawaz Banned Pop Music just for this one song)
In those days Nooras came up with excuse that pop music was against our culture, & NOW hypocrites use pop all the time in their jalsa...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

*Punjab Youth Festival: Two world records to be attempted on the same day*
*LAHORE: 
All arrangements to break the record for the maximum number of people singing the national anthem were completed on Saturday. Provincial Minister for Sports Rana Mashhood Ahmad Khan reviewed the arrangements.*

As many as 175,000 seats have been arranged at the Punjab University grounds for the event on February 24 (Monday). Security arrangements have also been completed.

Apart from singing the national anthem, another record of waving the national flag will also be attempted. Khan said “It will be a remarkable moment for the entire nation when two world records will be set on the same day.

This will help Pakistani youth to portray a positive image of the country across the globe.”

With the Pakistan-Indian Punjab Games approaching, there is increasing enthusiasm among Pakistani youth who will compete at various venues in city from March 2. The Pakistani delegation had a full dress rehearsal on Saturday at the National Hockey Stadium in preparation for the event.

Sports Board Punjab (SBP) Director General Usman Anwar said “The players have been practicing hard to take on Indian Punjab players. I hope they will do well and win all their competitions.”

The 99-member Indian-Punjab delegation will arrive in the city on March 1 to take part in eight sporting events including wrestling, bodybuilding, tug-of-war, arm-wrestling, mat-wrestling and kabaddi.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 23rd, 2014._


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Leader said:


>


1500 Rs fine


----------



## Leader

jamshed Dasti collecting empty liquor bottles and cans from parliament lodges !


----------



## Devil Soul

*Fake degree: Court sentences former PML-N lawmaker to 1-year in prison*
By Web Desk
Published: February 28, 2014




PHOTO: EXPRESS/FILE

*GUJRANWALA: A former Pakistan Muslim League –Nawaz (PML-N) MNA has been sentenced to one year in prison for holding a fake degree, Express News reported.*

Mudassar Qayyum Nahra held a fake BA degree but had won elections in 2002 and 2008 as MPA and MNA respectively.

The case against Nahra was filed in 2008 on the request of the Election Commission of Pakistan. In 2010, he was disqualified from contesting elections.

Today, Additional District and Sessions Judge Tariq Iftikhar announced the verdict, sentencing him for prison and fining Rs2,000 for his crime.

A heavy contingent of police officers was present outside the court to take the former parliamentarian to the jail, while a huge crowd of supporters was also waiting outside, chanting slogans in favour of Nahra.

The former MNA asked his supporters to remain calm and not obstruct the legal proceedings.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Leader said:


> jamshed Dasti collecting empty liquor bottles and cans from parliament lodges !


 May be political stunt for cheap publicity. I think this is bottle... 
Shakal say hi charsi lagta hai yeh jamshed dasti


----------



## Leader

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Jamshed dasti want cheap publicity..
> I think this is bhis bottles...
> Shakal say hi charsi lagta hai yeh jamshed dasti



he didnt get pmln's ticket for his brother, thats why he is exposing them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> jamshed Dasti collecting empty liquor bottles and cans from parliament lodges !




is parliament lodges only for PMLN? aren't PTI, PPP not inside parliament lodges?


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> is parliament lodges only for PMLN? aren't PTI, PPP not inside parliament lodges?



pmln is in govt they are suppose to take action against whosoever involved, even if they are from terrorist MQM.


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> pmln is in govt they are suppose to take action against whosoever involved



but you are showing pictures of beer cans and alcohol as if it belongs tp PMLN< what about PTI and PPP guys who are the second largest parties in the parliament, the waderas you brought inside those lodges, don't you think your elite waderas may also be involved in seeking pleasures like this?


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> but you are showing pictures of beer cans and alcohol as if it belongs tp PMLN< what about PTI and PPP guys who are the second largest parties in the parliament, the waderas you brought inside those lodges, don't you think your elite waderas may also be involved in seeking pleasures like this?



thats your mind, I corrected you..


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

hahahahahahahaha............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=444900902310248





Parha Likha Punjab..


----------



## Jazzbot

Tragic rather shocking incident happened yesterday in Capital of Roshan Punjab i.e. Johar Town, Lahore. 

Source: بچے 3 دن سے بھوکے تھے ، مارتی نہیں تو کیا کرتی؟ ماں کا سوال


@cb4 @hasnain0099 @arushbhai @Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nawaz and shebaz should distribute free condoms to control population, ofcourse with their pictures on the condoms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


>




Dafuq he's on? He smoke some serious stuff..


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Dafuq he's on? He smoke some serious stuff..



It comes to him naturally... and to the man Kamran shafi who do desperate TC of Nawaz Sharif for some position !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> It comes to him naturally... and to the man Kamran shafi who do desperate TC of Nawaz Sharif for some position !




But still, he's effin minister of the state. In any other country, a minister would be forced to resign after using such language but you know this is Pakistan..


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> But still, he's effin minister of the state. In any other country, a minister would be forced to resign after using such language but you know this is Pakistan..



Do you know this creature studied at Aitchison?

This is not Pakistan, its Patwaristan, we have to make it Pakistan. IA !


----------



## Leader




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader patwaries still cheering at PM's refusal of lunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> @Leader patwaries still cheering at PM's refusal of lunch



This is what makes them Patwaris !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443338182247985152


Jazzbot said:


> @Leader patwaries still cheering at PM's refusal of lunch



this is what haram ka paisa do to you, it kills your conscience. to me these noora supporters are zombies, dead people, walking talking meat and nothing more !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


>






Leader said:


>




Damn you, watch this video and dance because the PM refused to take lunch. Kid died outside due to his security, doesn't matter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Damn you, watch this video and dance because the PM refused to take lunch. Kid died outside due to his security, doesn't matter..



not only this, they also forced out a lady who delivered a baby girl that very time... 

I just wish, just wish that people wake the **** up !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Damn you, watch this video and dance because the PM refused to take lunch. Kid died outside due to his security, doesn't matter..


There is nothing to be dancing upon, the just a few days ago PTI propoganda cell released their usual crap about NS and thar. The news slapped reality on your usual BS....well PTI has become not much different from Shaikh Rasheed.....Hallow loud speakers.



Leader said:


> not only this, they also forced out a lady who delivered a baby girl that very time...
> 
> I just wish, just wish that people wake the **** up !


Well what does that have to do with NS?.....Dudes you really need to have some rest. "Sir Imran"  Btw PTI's Shah Mehmood's electoral constituency is in thar and PTI had their first every out of karachi jalsa in Very area but i guess those were just jalsas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> There is nothing to be dancing upon, the just a few days ago PTI propoganda cell released their usual crap about NS and thar. The news slapped reality on your usual BS....well PTI has become not much different from Shaikh Rasheed.....Hallow loud speakers.




The video I showed you is of Express News, what PTI propaganda cell has to do with it? Don't tell me Express News is part of PTI..


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> The video I showed you is of Express News, what PTI propaganda cell has to do with it? Don't tell me Express News is part of PTI..


Perpahs you misread my post...read it again, it may help (for which i have little hope).....


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

munchi ishaq dar and his economy policy!


----------



## roxen

Leader said:


> These PTI freaks should stop blaming PMLN for eveything. you better concentrate on your messed up KPK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> munchi ishaq dar and his economy policy!


----------



## darkinsky

*Tribunal disqualifies PML-N's Aijaz Chaudhry over fake degree*
DAWN.COM




Aijaz Chaudhry was elected on NA-108 (Mandi Bahauddin) on a PML-N ticket. — File photo
Published 2014-03-14 14:56:30
Share
0 Comment(s)
Print
ISLAMABAD: An election tribunal on Friday disqualified Aijaz Chaudhry, an MNA from the Pakistan Muslim League - Nawaz (PML-N), for possessing a bogus academic degree, DawnNews reported.

Chaudhry was elected on NA-108 (Mandi Bahauddin) on a PML-N ticket.

His rival candidate, Mumtaz Ahmad, had filed the appeal to seek his disqualification on the basis of a bogus graduation degree.

In Dec 2013, the Lahore High Court (LHC) had restrained the tribunal from deciding on the appeal for Chaudhry’s disqualification.

Chaudhry had challenged the tribunal’s proceedings and had pleaded that the matter of his degree had already been settled by the LHC, submitting that his rival had concealed the facts.


----------



## Leader

punjab policy brutality over protesting nurses... shame on pmln, they are such a disgust to the human dignity !

5 days they nurses are protesting to be made permanent and shamelessly the govt ends up with baton charge and water canons strikes !

shameful and disgusting...


----------



## Leader

Dafaq !!


----------



## Devil Soul

*Policemen suspended as cat devours PM’s peacock*
By Akbar Bajwa
Published: March 20, 2014




CCPO denies report, says policemen were suspended for absenting from duty. PHOTO: FILE

*LAHORE: 
Three police officials deployed at Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s Jaati Umra residence in Raiwind were suspended on Wednesday and issued show-cause notices for negligence by SP (Security Zone 3) Syed Junaid Arshad. The police personnel were suspended after a cat devoured one of the several peacocks kept at the residence.*

A police official said a gardener found the peacock’s body on Tuesday morning on the lawns of the premier’s house where the birds wander freely. He said the incident was reported to SP Arshad who summoned the constables deployed near the house.

Initially, SP Arshad denied the incident, saying some officials had been penalised for not being present for duty at the time.

One of the suspended constables, however, told _The Express Tribune_ that 21 constables were summoned by the SP on Wednesday. He said the constables said they were on duty but did not anticipate a cat eating the peacock at night.

The SP cleared 18 security personnel as they were not manning the lawn but issued formal orders of suspension for the remaining three police constables, he said, including Tariq and Rafaqat, who were on guard near the lawn where the bird was attacked.

When contacted again, SP Arshad was unavailable for comments.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 20th, 2014._


----------



## Leader

Nawaz takes revenge; Peacock's murderer cat hunted down in police action !


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

where is PTI punjab


----------



## Leader

if this is the situation in Lahore...imagine the rest of the province. shame on pmln and its idiot supporters


----------



## syedali73

Leader said:


> if this is the situation in Lahore...imagine the rest of the province. shame on pmln and its idiot supporters


Why shame on PML(N) and her supporters? Is the situation any different in the other parts of Pakistan? It is worst in Sindh, and Balochistan, and I am telling you this from my personal experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

High office: Deputy speaker accused of supporting landgrabbers


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> High office: Deputy speaker accused of supporting landgrabbers



isn't there enough dirt in PTI to look into your own collars?


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> isn't there enough dirt in PTI to look into your own collars?



nope there is none actually.. its just you a terrorist mqm supporter coming out to help a corrupt pmln guy...and its pretty obvious as you both belong to same group of criminals !


----------



## Leader




----------



## darkinsky

The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448018712176902144


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Leader

haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

an honest mistake turned out to be the Truth !!

finally PTV speaks the truth about itself and people it is showing !! 

@Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

mmmmuauhahahahhahaha.......... @Jazzbot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> mmmmuauhahahahhahaha.......... @Jazzbot !





Dr. Tahir ul Qadri aur Dr. Amir Liaqat ki qamiyaabi k baad, Laado sabun ki taraf se paish-e-khidmat hy... Dr. Nawaz Sharif..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Dr. Tahir ul Qadri aur Dr. Amir Liaqat ki qamiyaabi k baad, Laado sabun ki taraf se paish-e-khidmat hy... Dr. Nawaz Sharif..





whenever they hit a bottom rock, I think its final but then they fall again further low...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Leader said:


> whenever they hit a bottom rock, I think its final but then they fall again further low...


Hello,so here you are





I knew I will find you in this thread bashing PML -N

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

cheekybird said:


> Hello,so here you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I will find you in this thread bashing PML -N



go away duck... I am scared of ducks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Leader said:


> go away duck... I am scared of ducks


Skin shoes se apko dar lagta hai,ducks se apko dar lagta hai,koi esi shei hai jise dar nahin lagta?btw I'm not stalking you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

cheekybird said:


> Skin shoes se apko dar lagta hai,ducks se apko dar lagta hai,koi esi shei hai jise dar nahin lagta?btw I'm not stalking you



duck bit is really painful :p and crazy roaster can be dangerous sob as well ! 

yeah yeah, those creepy shoes....errrrrrrrrrr... and stop stalking me, I know you are wearing those shoes 

*Hazara province resolution: ‘PTI did its part, ball now in PML-N’s court’*

Hazara province resolution: ‘PTI did its part, ball now in PML-N’s court’ – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistani Talk Shows,News & Articles



bach giya


----------



## darkinsky

PMLN protocol culture kills one rushy driver after getting clearance after 4 hours in Faisalabad on canal road


----------



## Leader

PMLN : Zigzagging road will lead to new Islamabad airport


----------



## arushbhai

Is this a PMLN Political desk or a PTI Rat troll bashing thread? This thread is infested with PTI rats trolling the living hell out of everyone.


----------



## Bratva

A blast from the past    Sheeda And Nawaz  






@Jazzbot @Leader @Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Leader

this is turned into this






thanks to nawaz kingo and his partner in crime malik riaz thekedar. @darkinsky @Patriots jab kuch kernay ka waqat hota hai tou tum log kuch kertay nahi, phir rottay ho popularity kyon khatam hogi mqm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> this is turned into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to nawaz kingo and his partner in crime malik riaz thekedar. @darkinsky @Patriots jab kuch kernay ka waqat hota hai tou tum log kuch kertay nahi, phir rottay ho popularity kyon khatam hogi mqm




yeah i know about this and in other sites like skyscrapercity i have already posted on this matter, i have tried to ask MQM reps if they have raised issue on this matter, and what steps they are taking, here is the proof


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451694556955017216
as MQM is not in the local bodies so i don't think they have any authority to stop this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> yeah i know about this and in other sites like skyscrapercity i have already posted on this matter, i have tried to ask MQM reps if they have raised issue on this matter, and what steps they are taking, here is the proof
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451694556955017216
> as MQM is not in the local bodies so i don't think they have any authority to stop this



yar SHC mein petition hi kerwa ker ruka do...


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> yar SHC mein petition hi kerwa ker ruka do...



the petition has already been submitted in SHC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

cc:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451694628207464449
the guy gave it out of his own personal property to the people of Karachi and these idiots have destroyed it...



darkinsky said:


> the petition has already been submitted in SHC



great !

but apparently they have destroyed significantly !!


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> but apparently they have destroyed significantly !!



they have not destroyed the structure but they have been digging very near to it,







and they have also ruined its vacinity or maybe infact captured it by building underpass on it

ok here is the confirmation @Leader 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451696443179696128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> they have not destroyed the structure but they have been digging very near to it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they have also ruined its vacinity or maybe infact captured it by building underpass on it
> 
> ok here is the confirmation @Leader
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451696443179696128




BC aik number ka harami hai yeh malik riaz...  oper say bewakoof nawaz kingo, paiso kay pechay pagal howa para hai... the way he looted property of the people in Lahore and Islamabad, same he is doing in Karachi...


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> BC aik number ka harami hai yeh malik riaz...  oper say bewakoof nawaz kingo, paiso kay pechay pagal howa para hai... the way he looted property of the people in Lahore and Islamabad, same he is doing in Karachi...



malik riaz is tied with zardari in fact


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> malik riaz is tied with zardari in fact



oh nahi yar, they are all the same.. PMLN : Zigzagging road will lead to new Islamabad airport | Page 2 hamza shebaz and malik riaz are also business partners in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451618528148615169


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

B.C why you people not opening YouTube..... Drop nuclear bomb on us... It will be great service for us.


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20140412/Sub_Images/1102156952-1.gif


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Leader

so true...


----------



## mave




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1454226368147902




*JOTHOON PE ALLAH KI LANAT*


----------



## darkinsky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456406525268217856


----------



## Leader

pmln organized Mujra (vulgar dance) in punjab youth festival


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

ameer ul momineen/ shah jahan / king of lotaas


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Bratva

darkinsky said:


>










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303084396516378


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303084396516378



Pakistan mujra league nawaz


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Patwaris boycott against land record computerization policy | Abb Takk News – Breaking News, News in English and Latest Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Nawaz Sharif Pic from His Cricketing Days He was A Great Batsman Who Played one Game for Railway and scored Duck !!


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


>


who did it .. was it in past or during Saad rafique time?


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461236886045200384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461234168413036544


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152171931847663


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

5 lak Rupee k purs wali is ghareeb orat ne 480 Rupee Tax dia.


@Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

mmmuahahahahahahah.... this is hilarious !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

this is called beauty of leadership BC !!

mmmmuahahahahaa.....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Leader said:


> this is called beauty of leadership BC !!
> 
> mmmmuahahahahaa.....



Lets make a story, shabaza was driving metro and cameron was standing in the bus....shabaza shakal sey hei driver [draver] lagta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468051827544817665

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468104608800194560





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468109563762180096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Leader @Jazzbot @Talon @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jzaib

SLAMABAD- Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) has decided to investigate the allegations leveled by PTI chairman Imran Khan regarding rigging of NA-68’s 100% turnout record.

In today’s statement, ECP announced that it had summoned the record of the relevant constituency, which declared PML-N’s Nawaz Sharif as the successful candidate during May 11 elections.

ECP sources have said that PTI chairman Imran Khan had accused of 8000 fake votes being polled from this constituency, against a total 1500 registered voters for the constituency.


----------



## Leader

We pray for his speedy recovery...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## mave




----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

such racist and bigots can be found in pmln only.. lanat !


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

Behavior of *P*i*T*y*Ii*ers reminds me a famous joke " Pakistanis in Hell". Tujhay bhi bahir nahi janay den gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

After Lahore, now RWP to get the sanitation and waste management system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

some family while their patwaris will remain patwaris forever !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

میٹرو بس منصوبہ آٹھویں کی کتاب میں بطور سبق شامل ہو گیا
-
You can pretty much judge the standard of ruling elite of a country if they start doing such things.
Today its Metro bus as a miracle;;; tomorrow it will be *Mian Nihari shareef as ameer-ul-momineen* in primary books.
-
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bovj95YCYAETzfx.jpg
-
-
-







.
.
.
.
.


The churhail who slapped a PTI member before, was reciprocated deservingly today &...
پنڈی بھٹیاں ضمنی الیکشن - ن لیگ کے کارکنوں کا پولنگ سٹیشن کے پریزائڈنگ افسر پر تشدد
-
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Devil Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Leader said:


> @Devil Soul


 This is no way to treat a lady, shame on these so called men....They should have called in Lady Police.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

*i am utterly disgusted by PML N government using govt media to defame a govt lead immunization program against measles..this is a war crime*...politics aside, i never imagine govt could risk million of Pakistani children lifes merely for politcal sake..in our 70 years history no govt has gone to such low standards, infect, no govt in whole planet has gone to such low standards..
*measles is no.1 child killer after diarrheas and Pakistan is one of the few countries in category C and it seems this will remain so thanks to utterly disgusting media campaign of PML N*

.
words coming from a doctor


----------



## mave




----------



## SBD-3

Despite suffering from dehydration CM Shahbaz completes the inspection of development projects in Southern Punjab.....Promises a cancer hospital in Southern Punjab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

This is the closest to MILF one could get in this region :p NS sends sari for Modi’s mother http://www.dawn.com/news/1110929 pic.twitter.com/OpCcu02uFq"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

mave said:


> View attachment 34006


Just wait baby, its not over yet, its just begun?
Latest - DAWN.COM
Foreign assets case: LHC issues notices to 63 politicians - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jzaib

*LAHORE: 
The National Database Registration Authority (NADRA) has found rigged votes in the record of ballot papers from NA-118, Lahore, The Express Tribune has learnt.*

According to a report submitted by the authority to the election tribunal, the record of only 68 of 251 polling stations in the constituency were provided to NADRA. The total number of votes here was 46,118 and only 15,835 voters’ thumbprints were verified.

NADRA’s report added that 4,043 votes were found to be cast against invalid CNIC numbers, and NADRA states that identity cards with these numbers were never issued by the authority.

Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) candidate Malik Riaz won 103,346 votes hereagainst Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) candidate Hamid Zaman, who won 43,616 votes. The total number of votes cast in this constituency were 169,137.

According to NADRA’s report, 142 votes were found to be cast by those who were not registered voters in this constituency. Another 146 votes were found to be submitted by those casting votes multiple times. 272 counterfoils were found without fingerprints and 44 votes were reportedly polled by non-registered voters. The report concluded that the fingerprints of 25,636 counterfoils could not be verified as the correct ink was not used. The report bore the signatures of NADRA Director General Syed Muzaffar Ali.

On December 19, 2013, the election tribunal ordered NADRA to examine election material at polling stations in NA-118, Lahore. However, a bench of the LHC granted a stay against this verification. On March 13, the stay order was vacated and the recounting commenced.

The report stated only 69 polling bags from 68 polling stations were carrying relevant election material whereas the remaining 256 polling bags contained irrelevant material, including used or unused ballot papers, ink pads, and material relating to the provincial constituency or incomplete material. The tribunal has ordered NADRA to continue the verification of available material.

NADRA’s report adds that the ink used during polling does not meet the criteria proposed by the authority – it did not dry fast or ensure that it did not smudge due to overlapping papers. This has resulted in 25,636 ‘bad quality’ votes which could not be processed by the Automated Fingerprint Identification System (AFIS) as they were indecipherable.

Appearing before the court on Monday, counsel for Malik Riaz requested the report be sealed and the media not provided access to it. Advocate Tipu Salman Makhdoom, counsel for Hamid Zaman, submitted the report is not a classified document and the tribunal provided him with a copy. Makhdoom told _The Express Tribune_ the report makes it clear the election was ‘rigged’. He said the tribunal would be requested to order the election commission to hold an inquiry into the missing electoral record. DG NADRA and the local commission have been summoned on June 16.

It is pertinent to mention that Press Information Department on Sunday issued a statement by the NADRA spokesperson, saying, “As the case is still subjudice, all stakeholders, including media and political parties, are requested not to draw any conclusions… Let the tribunal make the final judgment.” The statement stressed that the tribunal and report includes ‘just findings and not a conclusion. Only a court order will be regarded as a conclusion.”

*PTI to move court*

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf will submit a petition in the Supreme Court on Wednesday seeking a suo motu notice against the acting chairman of NADRA for his alleged involvement in NA 118.

The decision was made during the PTI Core Committee’s meeting on Monday. Dr Shireen Mazari, the party’s information secretary, said the committee had expressed serious concern over the vote tampering.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 10th, 2014._

in NA 118 out of 15000 which could be verified 4000 were fake ..ROshan Pakistan .. im excited to see what happen in NA 122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Just for fun @cb4 @Leader @Jazzbot @batmannow @Aeronaut 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595191813930553





Kuch ziada nai bol giyea! Humaray kanday Pakistan menin hain ...Karachi ka kandha nai milaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## mave

batmannow said:


> Just wait baby, its not over yet, its just begun?
> Latest - DAWN.COM
> Foreign assets case: LHC issues notices to 63 politicians - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Yes Uncle See the Game


----------



## batmannow

mave said:


> Yes Uncle See the Game


Papu dont tell me, im the game?


----------



## mave

batmannow said:


> Papu dont tell me, im the game?


OK Uncle we know you are the game !!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## mave




----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152171931847663





Interesting sad and disgusting all at the same time!


----------



## mave




----------



## mave




----------



## Jzaib

jere is how they use police and courts for political revenge 

**Exclusive Footage ** Gullu Butt is PMLN’s Worker


----------



## mave




----------



## Sedqal

mave said:


> View attachment 35362
> View attachment 35362


This happened during Musharraf tenure (the boy is the son of a missing person) when Tahir-ulQadri and Imran Khan were part of ruling coalition.


----------



## Jzaib

Sedqal said:


> This happened during Musharraf tenure (the boy is the son of a missing person) when Tahir-ulQadri and Imran Khan were part of ruling coalition.


is that ur justification to murderer innocent people..shameless PLMN slaves


----------



## Sedqal

Jzaib said:


> is that ur justification to murderer innocent people..shameless PLMN
> slaves



I consider Qadri to be a fitna, here I was just correcting the user because the photo was taken during Musharraf tenure you shameless ambulance chasing Potian.


----------



## Jzaib

qardari never came in Pakistan .. ur sharif masters ruled 6 times and distroyed Pakistan ... so who is the fitna??? I know ur father voted them, u voted them, ur childern will vote mariyan or baby zardari .. born slaves of sharif and bhutto family .. u cant utter a word against them


Sedqal said:


> I consider Qadri to be a fitna, here I was just correcting the user because the photo was taken during Musharraf tenure you shameless ambulance chasing Potian.


----------



## Sedqal

Jzaib said:


> qardari never came in Pakistan .. ur sharif masters ruled 6 times and distroyed Pakistan ... so who is the fitna??? I know ur father voted them, u voted them, ur childern will vote mariyan or baby zardari .. born slaves of sharif and bhutto family .. u cant utter a word against them
> http://www.zemtv.com/2014/06/18/exc...butt-and-how-he-works-for-pmln-punjab-police/


What a dimwitted fool, Qadri has been in politics for 3 decades now and had been a coalition partner of PMLN, PPP, Musharraf and now PTI. I bet your father voted for some loony messiah, you voted for some loony messiah and your off-springs will also vote for some loony messiah. slaves of Messiahs are into personality cults and can't even fathom to see the danger that cults represent you potian.


----------



## Jzaib

Sedqal said:


> What a dimwitted fool, Qadri has been in politics for 3 decades now and had been a coalition partner of PMLN, PPP, Musharraf and now PTI. I bet your father voted for some loony messiah, you voted for some loony messiah and your off-springs will also vote for some loony messiah. slaves of Messiahs are into personality cults and can't even fathom to see the danger that cults represent you potian.


im proud to say my father never voted for these morans .. i can understand ur frustration .. i know u know deep down whats right or wrong but u cant stand up to daddy and tell him that unlike him u dont want to be slave of sharifs and bhuttos


----------



## Sedqal

Jzaib said:


> im proud to say my father never voted for these morans .. i can understand ur frustration .. i know u know deep down whats right or wrong but u cant stand up to daddy and tell him that unlike him u dont want to be slave of sharifs and bhuttos



who knows! lies come very easily to personality cult loonies. I am not frustrated I am enjoying myself you called me a slave right off the bat and when I turned the tables you lost all your steam


----------



## Jzaib

Sedqal said:


> who knows! lies come very easily to personality cult loonies. I am not frustrated I am enjoying myself you called me a slave right off the bat and when I turned the tables you lost all your steam


bcoz u r making no sense ... aik patwari k zuban aik patwari he samjh sakta ha ...


----------



## Sedqal

Jzaib said:


> bcoz u r making no sense ... aik patwari k zuban aik patwari he samjh sakta ha ...


Yeah right now I am not making any sense. Potians are thick headed fools sorry but I can't dumb it down anymore.


----------



## Jzaib

Sedqal said:


> Yeah right now I am not making any sense. Potians are thick headed fools sorry but I can't dumb it down anymore.


tu b na GOllu Butt he ha ...following a leader who couldnt get 2nd division in matric, got admission in college so got addmssion on sports bases ( cricket.. player one international match and scored zero .. english mei se meera se b doh haath agay ha . U r just like ur leader ... if im dumb .. u r slave of a dumb .. so im still superior then u are ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Jzaib said:


> tu b na GOllu Butt he ha ...following a leader who couldnt get 2nd division in matric, got admission in college so got addmssion on sports bases ( cricket.. player one international match and scored zero .. english mei se meera se b doh haath agay ha . U r just like ur leader ... if im dumb .. u r slave of a dumb .. so im still superior then u are ..



Genuine Potian logic here


----------



## Jazzbot

Sedqal said:


> Genuine Potian logic here



Patwari talking about logic, this world is gonna end soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> Patwari talking about logic, this world is gonna end soon.


aj se ish ka naam GULLU BUTT ha ...

Blunder After Blunder #WhatHaveYouDonePMLN? Seems Like Everyone In #Punjab Government Is A #*GulluButt*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

#*PMLN* has termed the operation in #ModelTown #Lahore as Zarb-e-Gullu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


> aj se ish ka naam GULLU BUTT ha ...
> 
> Blunder After Blunder #WhatHaveYouDonePMLN? Seems Like Everyone In #Punjab Government Is A #*GulluButt*





Lahore clashes: Police tamper with medical reports of injured – The Express Tribune

DCO Lahore is being caught by TV channel in Jinnah Hospital trying to temper with medical reports.


----------



## Beskar

"PML(N)'s Political Desk"


LOL Niharileague doesn't use any desk for Politics, it's used entirely for the consumption of Nihari; Maghaz da Tarka Laa k tay Bong aali boti paa k.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Bezerk said:


> "PML(N)'s Political Desk"
> 
> 
> LOL Niharileague doesn't use any desk for Politics, it's used entirely for the consumption of Nihari; Maghaz da Tarka Laa k tay Bong aali boti paa k.


Ohh waa jee, wah ajj tey wadey wadey lok vi, fire karndey ney?



Jzaib said:


> #*PMLN* has termed the operation in #ModelTown #Lahore as Zarb-e-Gullu


Shabash, girti hoi dewaroon ko aik dhaka aur doo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

‏@HassanNisar  24m
*PMLn* marking new satanic heights. 1) killed innocents, 2) vandalise property, 3) loot shops, 4) change the reports, 5) lodge FIR on victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Suo Moto factory has not been closed. It is in hibernation. It will be activated when anything goes wrong against *PMLN*. — Supreme Pros Court


----------



## Jzaib

Special Package on Rana Sanaullah House Security


----------



## Sedqal

carry on and make PMLN thread the largest pone on this forum


----------



## Jzaib

Operation "zarb e azab" in waziristan by #PakArmy Operation "Ghez o Ghazab" in lahore by #TERRORIST #*PMLN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

Apnay Ghar kay agay barricade to khair, kisi or kay ghar kay agay to 10 Qatal. Yay Ganjay mertay kyun nahi, poori nation tang hai in qatiloon say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave




----------



## kugga

Patwari logic :

Eik pathan Lahore aata hai aur aik pmln k worker ko rok k poochta hai
"bhai badshahi Masjid kis taraf hai?"
PMLN worker: " Imran Khan ney KPK mein kia kar liya hai?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

A picutre worth a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> A picutre worth a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Peaceful Civilian said:


> View attachment 36001




And Harif abbasi is not even any MNA / MPA right now, doesn't hold any public portfolio at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


>



@Leader

so apart from corruption, what are the politicial ideologies of PPP and PMLN?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Ravi Nair said:


> @Leader
> 
> so apart from corruption, what are the politicial ideologies of PPP and PMLN?




Ensure family rules over Pakistan for their next gazillion generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Ravi Nair said:


> @Leader
> 
> so apart from corruption, what are the politicial ideologies of PPP and PMLN?



well thats a pretty difficult question.. 

PMLN = standa for Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz Group, meaning thereby, its his personal domain. they only look after the interest of the Rich class, as two budgets are a proof of it. they are right wing, they have no ideology to be honest.

PPP = were originally liberal socialist democrats, but since Bhutto family has always ruled, so its a representatives of feudal class.. liberal views is their excuse for the intellectual class, and socialist views is an excuse of the lower class..

In nutshell whatever suits them politically, they follow it..

Im quite hopeful soon the hegemony of these two families will break over Pakistan politics..



Jazzbot said:


> Ensure family rules over Pakistan for their next gazillion generations.



Aint happening...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

funny that Nawaz Kangro got two BMW cars for 24 crore while shebaz shitler has announced 50 crore for 400,000 IDPs from NW...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

*PMLN* trying hard to kill its own govt "@KlasraRauf: Pun govt set up barriers around TUQ house again earlier removd by killing13&injuring100"


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Now check the heavy mandate of PMLN

NA118 vote recount: No record of 50k votes, 25k unverified, NADRA presents report http://goo.gl/mIzDZd 

@WishLivePak @Leader @cheekybird @pkuser2k12 @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> Now check the heavy mandate of PMLN
> 
> NA118 vote recount: No record of 50k votes, 25k unverified, NADRA presents report http://goo.gl/mIzDZd
> 
> @WishLivePak @Leader @cheekybird @pkuser2k12 @Jazzbot



yet they shamelessly come to claim they have right to govern Pakistan... shame on these creatures called noora !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Leader said:


> yet they shamelessly come to claim they have right to govern Pakistan... shame on these creatures called noora !


pmln deserve to rule the world

happy? @Jzaib dont mention me in your posts


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=756471271062323


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Bratva




----------



## molson4u

*DEMOCRACY OR "DANDACRACY" IN PAKISTAN*

MUST READ


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Crypto

Someone tell this idiot Josh, He gave us Metro Bus.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Crypto said:


> View attachment 37078
> 
> 
> Someone tell this idiot Josh, He gave us Metro Bus.


it is not against pakistani law to do business in Pakistan or abroad, neither Pakistani constitution denies that , Sharif family is an old business family who had all the assets in Pakistan since 1999, but after the coup of Musharraf they set up business abroad which is not questionable. KPK has a failed govt which is useless and cant do anything thats why their stooges make such posts but all in vain.


----------



## sur

(From other thread).


FaujHistorian said:


> Calling ex presidents as "traitors"!...





DV RULES said:


> .. *Traitor Zia* ...


 To your diety Noora, Zia is a Shaheed...!! Listen yourself.


----------



## FaujHistorian

sur said:


> (From other thread).
> 
> To your diety Noora, Zia is a Shaheed...!! Listen yourself.



Everyone is shaheed 

if you ask their friends and relatives. 

nothing new

right?


----------



## Crypto

I FLY HIGH said:


> it is not against pakistani law to do business in Pakistan or abroad, neither Pakistani constitution denies that , Sharif family is an old business family who had all the assets in Pakistan since 1999, but after the coup of Musharraf they set up business abroad which is not questionable. *KPK has a failed govt which is useless *and cant do anything thats why their stooges make such posts but all in vain.



Constitution also states the interest of country is above all.

Would you care to elaborate why they take their sons on official tours overseas? And hold personal meetings with business interest groups? If they love pak so much bring money back, they are blood sucking mosquitos all politicians.

KPK how did this come into discussion ?? Seems like you also have khan phobia.
It is clear who is a paid stooge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Crypto said:


> Constitution also states the interest of country is above all.
> 
> Would you care to elaborate why they take their sons on official tours overseas? And hold personal meetings with business interest groups? If they love pak so much bring money back, they are blood sucking mosquitos all politicians.
> 
> KPK how did this come into discussion ?? Seems like you also have khan phobia.
> It is clear who is a paid stooge


lakin bhie Punjab ne metro bus bani ha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Jzaib said:


> lakin bhie Punjab ne metro bus bani ha ...


Business is not a crime , this is quite clear if you want to laugh on metro bus you can but we can compare all provincial govts , Punjab is the best if you compare from mass transit to infrastructure , from hospitals to power plants , solar energy , industrialization , etc . if you dont believe you could see KPK teeming with dengue , polio , mufti mehmood bridge is semi constructed for years , still no local bodies elections as per promise, still patwari is there no change of system , bad condition of roads , kpk is more expensive to punjab, no job creation , no industrialisation, no investment nothing , so punjab is a much better place and govt is performing much better in punjab. Yes PTI razakars will not accept it , that is why u lose in every election in punjab including all bye elections.


----------



## Jzaib

I FLY HIGH said:


> Business is not a crime , this is quite clear if you want to laugh on metro bus you can but we can compare all provincial govts , Punjab is the best if you compare from mass transit to infrastructure , from hospitals to power plants , solar energy , industrialization , etc . if you dont believe you could see KPK teeming with dengue , polio , mufti mehmood bridge is semi constructed for years , still no local bodies elections as per promise, still patwari is there no change of system , bad condition of roads , kpk is more expensive to punjab, no job creation , no industrialisation, no investment nothing , so punjab is a much better place and govt is performing much better in punjab. Yes PTI razakars will not accept it , that is *why u lose in every election in punjab including all bye elections*.


Punjab have always been been best no matter who ruled it .,.. it was better then all provinace when Bhutto rules itr, when zia ruled it , when musharraf ruled it . when benazir ruled it .. karachi would be better then rest of sindh no matter who ruled it ... some provinace r difficult to rule .. like KPK and balouctistan .. that is why PMLN didnt even tried to make CM of Baluctistan from their party .. bcoz they know no matter how strong the CM is .. due to very pathetic situation he couldnt do anything ... now they way we compare it it , how much effeort is put in , how much corruption is reduced , how the institutions are given freedom .. 

btw to update u patwari .. PTi won 3 bye elections in punjab .. all previously won by PMLN ...


----------



## I FLY HIGH

yes it was expected from a potian, i know you could make this dirty analysis , , Before Zia time Punjab was just ruins ,Nawaz Sharif started development which included PIC and various projects , motorways , Lahore airport, High ways , hospitals roads , industrialization , agro industry, while Musharraf did all the development in Karachi (which is good)he did very little for punjab, and after Shahbaz sharif did all the rest and you see how Lahore is transforming into an international city, Look at Faisalabad, metro is upcoming multan, pindi, metro train is under constructuion in Pindi islamabad, orange metro train in punjab, Sahiwal coal projects are under construction, Solar power park will start in December, Sheikhupura apparel park is under construction, So all this credit is for the Pmln govt , look at your useless kpk govt which potians cant even pointout for development. you could only do jalsas and dharnas, while thanks for correcting me for three out of all the bye elections are won by PTI but tell me kia jahan pti jeet jati hai wahan dhandli nahe hoti? A potian can answer it.


----------



## Crypto

Jzaib said:


> lakin bhie Punjab ne metro bus bani ha ...



Yes you are right, my bad! 
People don't sleep hungry anymore in Punjab, they eat metro bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Crypto said:


> Yes you are right, my bad!
> People don't sleep hungry anymore in Punjab, they eat metro bus.


better in punjab, compare wheat prices its much cheaper in punjab, job creation is better in punjab , people can travel in much better buses , so it is better in Punjab if compared to other provinces.


----------



## Crypto

I FLY HIGH said:


> better in punjab, compare wheat prices its much cheaper in punjab, job creation is better in punjab , people can travel in much better buses , so it is better in Punjab if compared to other provinces.


Yes agree due to it being the biggest and rich in resources.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Crypto said:


> Yes agree due to it being the biggest and rich in resources.


resources are better in SINDH but its not better in sindh, because it didnt get any good leaders as yet who have the priority of development. Same is the case with KPK , it gets its share from federal pool but its pathatic there, set aside natural resources it is govt who has to build cities , industrial estates and hubs, metros , highways , motorways, wheat procurements , infrastructure of various sectors.what is done int he past and what is being done now by the present govts of kph, sindh and balochistan? it is far beyond resources it is related to vision and development .


----------



## Jzaib

I FLY HIGH said:


> resources are better in SINDH but its not better in sindh, because it didnt get any good leaders as yet who have the priority of development. Same is the case with KPK , it gets its share from federal pool but its pathatic there, set aside natural resources it is govt who has to build cities , *industrial estates and hubs, metros , highways , motorways, wheat procurements , infrastructure of various sectors.what is done int he past and what is being done now by the present govts of kph, sindh and balochistan? *it is far beyond resources it is related to vision and development .



do u remember that before all the roads brigs, metros , industry was there punjab was the richest ... that is why all the other provinces keep blaming punjab .. Punjab was always better even b4 PMLN was even on there political scene .. u r not admitting it ...


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Jzaib said:


> do u remember that before all the roads brigs, metros , industry was there punjab was the richest ... that is why all the other provinces keep blaming punjab .. Punjab was always better even b4 PMLN was even on there political scene .. u r not admitting it ...


punjab was bad and other provinces are and were worse , this was the difference , all the cities including lahore was just like a junk yard, before zia regime there were no motorways , good dual carraige highways, no ring roads, no ltcs buses , no metros, no indusrtrial estates like sheikhupura, sundar, multan etc, no proper industry, very little hospitals to give cover to general public , even lahore gave a look of an old city , u cant imagine the condition of lorry addas it was a complete mess out there . All those developments were carried some during zia and after zia government. But who will develop KPK? Why there is no sign of development even now?


----------



## Crypto

Nandipur powerhouse generating zero electricity - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I FLY HIGH

batmannow said:


>


 So what ?most of these are elected by people in direct elections , you cannot critsize peoples verdict like abid shair ali, bilal yaseen, mohsin latif, captain safdar, hamza and CM punjab. dont criticise on the verdict of people.


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152258904654527


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Actions not just tur tur like zananies


----------



## Crypto

*Patwari Logic 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154453922860314


----------



## Viper0011.

Crypto said:


> View attachment 37078
> 
> 
> Someone tell this idiot Josh, He gave us Metro Bus.



I know this guy. He's good friends with your IK's wife. Next, I've witnessed growth in Lahore myself when I visited Pakistan, India and China a couple of years ago. I see a LOT of people just hate talking. Could someone give me some hard numbered facts about corruption in Punjab and lies about the provincial government? I don't need emotional / marketing statements from others who don't like Punjab's government. But hard cold numbers that show where wrong happened.
Even I wanted to bid on a contract put out by the Punjab government for auditing of Metro bus and other huge projects, the goal was to find out from third parties from the West as to where corruption may have occurred.
Transparency international won that contract and audit results showed less than 10% corruption on the lowest level in materials. Which is very common anywhere in the world.

If people with negative sentiment don't have hard proven cold facts to provide, why are you guys pulling other's legs who are in power AND are ACTUALLY doing the work?
When will you guys stop this drama of pulling government down for your own stupid and selfish reasons? Do you not care about your country or its 200 million people, their future and your OWN kids future?

This drama in unbelievable!!! Lastly, if you do find corruption being done by the government, why not take them to supreme court? A proof is a proof, when you give it out on he media.....the Supreme court will have to act on it (in case you guys might say even the Supreme Court is owned by the government, which is ludicrous and flat out silly)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Actions not just tur tur like zananies




Last two lines of your article is a real give away. Influential ones would be saved, small fishes would be sacrificed. Oh Btw


----------



## Crypto

orangzaib said:


> I know this guy. He's good friends with your IK's wife. Next, I've witnessed growth in Lahore myself when I visited Pakistan, India and China a couple of years ago. I see a LOT of people just hate talking. Could someone give me some hard numbered facts about corruption in Punjab and lies about the provincial government? I don't need emotional / marketing statements from others who don't like Punjab's government. But hard cold numbers that show where wrong happened.
> Even I wanted to bid on a contract put out by the Punjab government for auditing of Metro bus and other huge projects, the goal was to find out from third parties from the West as to where corruption may have occurred.
> Transparency international won that contract and audit results showed less than 10% corruption on the lowest level in materials. Which is very common anywhere in the world.
> 
> If people with negative sentiment don't have hard proven cold facts to provide, why are you guys pulling other's legs who are in power AND are ACTUALLY doing the work?
> When will you guys stop this drama of pulling government down for your own stupid and selfish reasons? Do you not care about your country or its 200 million people, their future and your OWN kids future?
> 
> This drama in unbelievable!!! Lastly, if you do find corruption being done by the government, why not take them to supreme court? A proof is a proof, when you give it out on he media.....*the Supreme court will have to act on it* (in case you guys might say even the Supreme Court is owned by the government, which is ludicrous and flat out silly)



You can start here

25 Billions of Corruption Happened in Sasti Roti Scheme - Rauf Klasra Unearth Mega Scandal | Tune.pk


By the way there are many cases against shareef brothers in court however no action. 
You know how our justice system works don't you. 

Not sure if you are from Lahore or just visited?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Crypto said:


> You can start here
> 
> 25 Billions of Corruption Happened in Sasti Roti Scheme - Rauf Klasra Unearth Mega Scandal
> By the way there are many cases against shareef brothers in court however no action. You know how our justice system works don't you.
> Not sure if you are from Lahore or just visited?



I visited Karachi, Lahore, Quetta and Peshawar. Sadly enough if you compare your country to India, Karachi and Lahore are THE ONLY two comparisons. The rest seems backwards as hell compared to all Indian big cities. But here, you guys are too busy pulling legs instead of letting people work and get the infrastructure and energy system in a place so the country's economy can take off.

As far as cases are concerned, bring the proof out to the media, not "conversations"......hard proof. Judges don't rule on words, they want evidence. If you don't have the evidence, this whole deal becomes propaganda and a political mess. Can your country afford it right now????

Your link shows me a few videos by the same journalist who has been probably "flashed" to write about the government as there is nothing else he seems to be doing or specializing.

Listen man, trust me when I saw this, if your IK comes in power (which I don't see happening for the next 10 years as he's too emotional and immature), you won't even get cheese from China, let alone infrastructure and all the 100 billion cooperation you have started to get from the world. That's a fact.
My suggestion, allow your country, its 200 million people and YOUR OWN kids future to be build. Try not to pull legs and don't stupid criticize the good work done.
I am not saying these guys are angels from Heaven. But frankly speaking, their relationships and the international community's trust in them makes them the best fit for the job. And they are getting stuff done at a very rapid place.
Quit jeopardizing a better future for your country and its 200 million people that in 70 years, haven't seen what a modern country and financial freedom feels like. Use your democratic rights, but don't bring the government down. That in my opinion is treason as you are playing with 200 million innocent and poor people's future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

PPP and PML-N are Dynasties that need to be eliminated. PPP is dying and PML-N needs to die!

As far as economic growth is concerned, for the PML-N fanboys, just have a look at Pakistan's figures from 48 to Present! I'm sure you will have a million reasons (always blaming the past, even when past was better!) for why figures during PML-N's time were abysmal, to say the least. 

@orangzaib Which Indian cities have you been to? I've been to Mumbai, Delhi and Chadigarh ... Other than Khi and Lhe (you forgot Islamabad), rest are Backwards you say? You mean there are no fancy shopping malls and big roads etc etc ... Try visiting Faisalabad (3rd largest city in PK) and Pindi (4th largest) and maybe things will fall into perspective. And you can't go about comparing cities of a 1billion+ populated country to one of 200million.

Hong Kong has better infrastructure than any city in UK (be it London). Malaysia has is way better than most developed nations. I lived in both these places so I know. In case of Malaysia, Education was the first priority before building motorways. No government in PK has put Education as top of their To Do List, and Shariff brothers have no intention in doing so either. It hurts their votebanks!

I used to support Shariff brothers (since Zia's departing) but dust has settled. Not only are they not angels, they are vultures!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Verve said:


> PPP and PML-N are Dynasties that need to be eliminated. PPP is dying and PML-N needs to die!



Dynastic politics is the result of culture in Pak, India, and BDesh. 

From Gandhi, to Haseena, to Sharif and Bhuto

We the people worship dynasties. 

Mind you all these dynastic parties started out from one person. Bhutto, Nehru, Mujib, Sharif were all considered maverick leaders by their populations. Then they died or got killed. 

And their wives and sons and daughters were "appointed" in their seats. 

you just watch, and see how PTI, PAT, MQM that are now one man show, will turn into dynasties in due time.

Our people of subcontinent will make damn sure every party is run like Moghal empire. 

Damn damn sure.


----------



## Verve

The whole system needs a do-over. I like Iran's system as it keeps corrupt out of power and elected out of ministries. One just needs to look at their presidential candidates and their backgrounds, no tycoon and dynasties. Nawaz is looking more like a mentally challanged person, and gosh the cabinet is dire and full of I'll-woof-woof-at-your-command (& some of these guys are highly educated but when they open their mouths, one is like WTH!!!). Other political parties are in the same rutt.

Here's a joke to note. $1.5billion so called gifted by Saudis results in nearly 11% devaluation of USD v PKR. Now 1.5billion is nowhere near an 11% of budget deficit and yet this movement. And finance minister says that the decline in dollar has made tomatoes cheaper. There are lots of fools who buy this crap.


----------



## Crypto

orangzaib said:


> I visited Karachi, Lahore, Quetta and Peshawar. Sadly enough if you compare your country to India, Karachi and Lahore are THE ONLY two comparisons. The rest seems backwards as hell compared to all Indian big cities. But here, you guys are too busy pulling legs instead of letting people work and get the infrastructure and energy system in a place so the country's economy can take off.
> 
> As far as cases are concerned, bring the proof out to the media, not "conversations"......hard proof. Judges don't rule on words, they want evidence. If you don't have the evidence, this whole deal becomes propaganda and a political mess. Can your country afford it right now????
> 
> Your link shows me a few videos by the same journalist who has been probably "flashed" to write about the government as there is nothing else he seems to be doing or specializing.
> 
> Listen man, trust me when I saw this, if your IK comes in power (which I don't see happening for the next 10 years as he's too emotional and immature), you won't even get cheese from China, let alone infrastructure and all the 100 billion cooperation you have started to get from the world. That's a fact.
> My suggestion, allow your country, its 200 million people and YOUR OWN kids future to be build. Try not to pull legs and don't stupid criticize the good work done.
> I am not saying these guys are angels from Heaven. But frankly speaking, their relationships and the international community's trust in them makes them the best fit for the job. And they are getting stuff done at a very rapid place.
> Quit jeopardizing a better future for your country and its 200 million people that in 70 years, haven't seen what a modern country and financial freedom feels like. Use your democratic rights, but don't bring the government down. That in my opinion is treason as you are playing with 200 million innocent and poor people's future!



You have good intentions and wishes for Pakistan and we all hope we get out of current mess be it Economics, Terrorism etc. 

Sadly though it is not as black and white as you think it is. I urge you talk to more people who live in Pak and ask about their experiences if they have any with Justice departments and law enforcement agencies. If you have money and connections you win in court - it is not a myth but bitter truth. 

As for pulling legs it is about competition, we need a third force in country and need to get rid of family inherited political parties. 
Such pressure on parties will get them to work for people of Pak.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

YouTube khol do... Awaam ka kia kasoor hai


----------



## SBD-3

Peaceful Civilian said:


> YouTube khol do... Awaam ka kia kasoor hai


http://www.unblockyoutube.co.uk/


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

hasnain0099 said:


> Unblock YouTube | Anti-censorship, Compatible & Free


Sorry, mein choron aor patwarion walay kaam nahi kerta.... Seeday raastay to tum logo ny kabi use nahi kernay.


----------



## SBD-3

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Sorry, mein choron aor patwarion walay kaam nahi kerta.... Seeday raastay to tum logo ny kabi use nahi kernay.


Oh never new dimagh use sirf choor aur patwari kartay hain  rightly called zombies....btw ulta rasta use karain main kuch aur log mashoor hain


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

hasnain0099 said:


> ....btw ulta rasta use karain main kuch aur log mashoor hain


Of course. Jaisay k Gullu butts.


----------



## F-16 Viper

orangzaib said:


> I visited Karachi, Lahore, Quetta and Peshawar. Sadly enough if you compare your country to India, Karachi and Lahore are THE ONLY two comparisons.



Go visit Islamabad & Faisalabad, and Of Course you forgot Sialkot, the city which made the best football ever, the BRAZUCA.


Verve said:


> No government in PK has put Education as top of their To Do List, and Shariff brothers have no intention in doing so either. It hurts their votebanks!
> 
> I used to support Shariff brothers (since Zia's departing) but dust has settled. Not only are they not angels, they are vultures!



They say that they will increase the GDP from 3% to 8% on health and education sector in the next five years.


----------



## Viper0011.

Crypto said:


> If you have money and connections you win in court - it is not a myth but bitter truth.
> 
> As for pulling legs it is about competition, we need a third force in country and need to get rid of family inherited political parties.
> Such pressure on parties will get them to work for people of Pak.



I disagree with your first comment. The highest profile cases are tried in every country with utmost care. The last thing as a justice you want, is people remembering you as a corrupt judge. Pakistan's justice dept (the Supreme Court) has won recognition across the world for its strength and growing influence in providing justice.

Second, what's going on in your country is pulling legs. "Competition" is when you wait for your term and show the people while you are sitting outside, how much value you could bring to the table. By suggesting for the military to take over, impose martial law, violent protests and threats to the government, you are risking over 200 milion poor people's future. The work is being done at a rapid pace, a LOT of investment has started to come in. These idiotic violent protests, tsunami crap and all this drama, is leg pulling. A democratic nation waits for 5 years and let people make the call as to who they want to rule on them.



Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi said:


> Go visit Islamabad & Faisalabad, and Of Course you forgot Sialkot, the city which made the best football ever, the BRAZUCA.


I know Islamabad very well. The capitals don't count as they are made well by design. Faisalabad is an industrial city, haven't been there yet. But that only takes the list to now 4 cities.....out of a country with 200 million population. The point was, if you guys let elected officials work for their term and see the value and progress and then decide who should come the next time around, I think you'll allow a healthy progress-based competition among politicians which will help the people of your nation in securing a better future.


----------



## Panther 57

FaujHistorian said:


> Mind you all these dynastic parties started out from one person. Bhutto, Nehru, Mujib, Sharif were all considered maverick leaders by their populations. Then they died or got killed.


When is the due date of this prediction


----------



## Crypto

orangzaib said:


> I disagree with your first comment. The highest profile cases are tried in every country with utmost care. The last thing as a justice you want, is people remembering you as a corrupt judge. Pakistan's justice dept (the Supreme Court) has won recognition across the world for its strength and growing influence in providing justice.
> 
> Second, what's going on in your country is pulling legs. "Competition" is when you wait for your term and show the people while you are sitting outside, how much value you could bring to the table. By suggesting for the military to take over, impose martial law, violent protests and threats to the government, you are risking over 200 milion poor people's future. The work is being done at a rapid pace, a LOT of investment has started to come in. These idiotic violent protests, tsunami crap and all this drama, is leg pulling. A democratic nation waits for 5 years and let people make the call as to who they want to rule on them.
> 
> 
> I know Islamabad very well. The capitals don't count as they are made well by design. Faisalabad is an industrial city, haven't been there yet. But that only takes the list to now 4 cities.....out of a country with 200 million population. The point was, if you guys let elected officials work for their term and see the value and progress and then decide who should come the next time around, I think you'll allow a healthy progress-based competition among politicians which will help the people of your nation in securing a better future.




Not in Pakistan, Justice need to reach to all the way down to common people. Not just high profile cases, even then there is none. 
I would quote @Hyperion 's post here and it hits the nail. 

Arsalan Iftikhar approaches ECP to file reference against PTI chief | Page 3


Opposition is an integral part democracy,! you need to be on the ground to fully grasp what goes on in Pak
What would you do if there was rigging in your country? I am sure Gov will honor the request of opposition and do a re-count and check?


----------



## Hyperion

PM me a judges name and a case reference, and i'll tell you his price. This is not the US of A, son!



orangzaib said:


> I disagree with your first comment. The highest profile cases are tried in every country with utmost care. The last thing as a justice you want, is people remembering you as a corrupt judge. Pakistan's justice dept (the Supreme Court) has won recognition across the world for its strength and growing influence in providing justice.
> 
> Second, what's going on in your country is pulling legs. "Competition" is when you wait for your term and show the people while you are sitting outside, how much value you could bring to the table. By suggesting for the military to take over, impose martial law, violent protests and threats to the government, you are risking over 200 milion poor people's future. The work is being done at a rapid pace, a LOT of investment has started to come in. These idiotic violent protests, tsunami crap and all this drama, is leg pulling. A democratic nation waits for 5 years and let people make the call as to who they want to rule on them.
> 
> 
> I know Islamabad very well. The capitals don't count as they are made well by design. Faisalabad is an industrial city, haven't been there yet. But that only takes the list to now 4 cities.....out of a country with 200 million population. The point was, if you guys let elected officials work for their term and see the value and progress and then decide who should come the next time around, I think you'll allow a healthy progress-based competition among politicians which will help the people of your nation in securing a better future.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>


lol that is funny ... no one in pic is with him expect the Government .. army chief hates him and khatak is not with him all all ..


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> lol that is funny ... no one in pic is with him expect the Government .. army chief hates him and khatak is not with him all all ..


sahi hay........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

hasnain0099 said:


>



Nawaz sharif has ceased to inspire in this tenure, a silent leader is no leader. He was much more charismatic in 90s when he used to speak and have intelligent people like Mushahid hussain around him , now he has that bonga old piplia pervaiz rasheed who is digging his political grave.


----------



## SBD-3

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Nawaz sharif has ceased to inspire in this tenure, a silent leader is no leader. He was much more charismatic in 90s when he used to speak and have intelligent people like Mushahid hussain around him , now he has that bonga old piplia pervaiz rasheed who is digging his political grave.


Pakistan of today is politically more polarized and more ethnically divided than the one of 92 where ethnic card is very effective. This undermines the political effectiveness of centre. So his role is to play safe in the centre while Shahbaz and Dr Malik will be responsible for performance. 
Compare this with KPK government's add which seems more like an effort to undermine federal government.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

hasnain0099 said:


> Pakistan of today is politically more polarized and more ethnically divided than the one of 92 where ethnic card is very effective. This undermines the political effectiveness of centre. So his role is to play safe in the centre while Shahbaz and Dr Malik will be responsible for performance.
> Compare this with KPK government's add which seems more like an effort to undermine federal government.



Sharifs are amritsari mohajirs , they have ego problem. They don't think like sons of the soil only concentrating on that stupid city of lahore where they got refuge. Pakistan was always divided on ethnic lines with respect to provincial divides , it was just not reported. Provinces and ethnicities existed before pakistan was formed and those who refuse to give respect to the indigenous people of all the the provinces will always come as cry baby about ethnic divides, yes there are divides and they are there since thousands of years.


----------



## Jzaib

PMLN other lie has been exposed

The IMF whitewash - Dr Muhammad Yaqub


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Crypto

Stop embarrassing Pakistan on international stage, can't get away with rigging everywhere. 

The IMF whitewash - Dr Muhammad Yaqub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Interesting interview 

Female american reporter harasment by Pmln Boss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Moody's puts positive outlook for Pakistan's economy


----------



## Jzaib

Exclusive from Sialkot - NA 110 Khwaja Asif\&#8217;s constituency - Rigging or No Rigging? | Tune.pk


----------



## Jzaib

#Zardari #PPP supports #*PTI* for recount in 4seats! Mukmuka partners start deserting as rat-infested #PMLN govt sinks!


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>


bus nandi pur walay style ka iftitah na karna yaar ...


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154510778195314

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

http://tune.pk/video/4196950/Nawaz-Government-has-spent-10-billion-on-advertisements-Imran-Khan


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

hasnain0099 said:


>


This is just Showbaazi. They are billionaire,trillionaries. 50,000 Rs per iftar party is nothing.


----------



## SBD-3

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is just Showbaazi. They are billionaire,trillionaries. 50,000 Rs per iftar party is nothing.


Oh yes.......


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Suna ha Miyaan saab Hajj pe ja rahay hain 14 august se bechnay k leya .. Miyaan sab k haaj ka sawab imran khan ko b jaye ga na?



hasnain0099 said:


>


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> Suna ha Miyaan saab Hajj pe ja rahay hain 14 august se bechnay k leya .. Miyaan sab k haaj ka sawab imran khan ko b jaye ga na?


14 August ko konsa Hajj hoga? Hajj is expected in October 2-7, 2014...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

*



Capital TV* ‏@*CapitalTV_News* 17m Election tribunal declared #*PMLN* MNA Malik Sultan Mahmood ineligible #*Muzaffargarh* #*CapitalTV*.

https://twitter.com/CapitalTV_News/s...70392568950785


----------



## Khalidr

Peaceful Civilian said:


>



Is ki shakal to dekho jaisa Zoo say bhaga ho bander. Yaa kia resignation day ga, he is king of idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said that Pakistani youth has made the entire nation proud by achieving international recognition in the field of education and sports.

He said this while appreciating Rai Haris Manzoor who passed O-Level exam at the age of 9 years and World Record Holder Sportsmen at PM House, Islamabad on July 09, 2014.





PM Nawaz Sharif meets terminally-ill boy to fulfill his most cherished wish of meeting the prime minister.

14-year-old Waseem Asghar, suffering from Thalassemia major, told Make-a-Wish Foundation Pakistan about his most cherished wish of meeting the prime minister. The prime minister invited Waseem Asghar to Islamabad to meet him at the PM House.

The group of Make a Wish children suffering fromThalassemia received an official reception at PM House where the prime minister received them warmly at the door and made them sit next to him.

The prime minister inquired about their health and asked about the wish of meeting him. Waseem Asghar replied that he used to watch him on television and likes him a lot and he is inspired by his commitment to reduce the poverty and eliminate terrorism in our country.

Prime Minster Nawaz Sharif asked the ailing child what he can do for him. Waseem Asghar, though belonging to a poor family, replied with pride that he does not want anything as his most cherished wish of meeting the PM is fulfilled. On the occasion, Waseem Asghar gave an envelope to the prime minister containing Rs. 1,000 from his pocket money for rehabilitation of IDPs.

The prime minister also appreciated noble work MAW Foundation Pakistan is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

article 63/63





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=716753365030684

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Now #PMLN trying to get stay order from Sharif Court of Pakistan against #AzadiMarch , petition filed in lahore branch registry. #*PTI*


----------



## Jzaib

it seems like yusaf Raza and other politicians of PPP will soon join PMLN ...
PPP Aur PMLN Ek Dusre Ke Guun Gane Lage


----------



## Jzaib

*MPA, supporters free suspect in ‘counter raid’*
By The Newspaper's Staff Correspondent
Published a day ago




The intruders also got released the arrested man. — File photo
FAISALABAD: Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz MPA Rana Shoaib Idrees allegedly attacked Khurrianwala police station along with his supporters, thrashed three on-duty policemen and freed a man arrested from his outhouse in a raid.

According to sources, Khurrianwala police late on Friday raided the MPA’s outhouse to arrest a PO, Iqbal, carrying Rs100,000 head money on charges of being involved in a case of terrorism, murder and attempt to murder.

The sources said during the raid the PO could not be found at the outhouse but the police arrested his brother Zulfiqar, also wanted in some criminal cases, besides recovering a Kalashnikov and ammunition from there.

On being informed of the raid and the arrest, sources said, the MPA, along with dozens of his supporters besieged the police station and started chanting slogan against the police officials. They also pelted the police station building with stones, they added.

*‘N’ lawmaker annoyed by raid on his outhouse also ‘thrashes’ cops; 30 held on CM’s order*
Sensing the situation, policemen closed the main gate of the police station. However, some of the MPA’s supporters managed to open the gate.

The sources said, the MPA, along with his supporters entered the police station and brutally thrashed three on-duty policemen.

The intruders also got released the arrested man.



Lawyers help suspect flee



The sources said the MPA was later pacified by police officers through negotiations after which he and his supporters dispersed.

They said the MPA also wanted back the weapons recovered from his outhouse during the raid, but the demand was rejected by police officers.

Earlier, a case of attacking policemen and threatening them with dire consequences had been registered against the MPA and others on Jan 28, 2013.

On July 19, 2013, the MPA and his 10 henchmen had allegedly gunned down a man, Noor Ahmed, of Chak 187-RB and injured a man, Afzal, when they had a clash with their rival Ijaz alias Juji group over possession of a van stand at Jhumra.

Though CCTV cameras had been installed at the police station, the violence and hooliganism by the MPA and his accomplices could not be recorded due to a power outage, the police said.

City Police Officer Dr Haider Ashraf told Dawn he had ordered a probe into the incident and a committee comprising two senior officers -- SSP (operations) and SP (investigation) -- had been formed for the purpose.

No case has so far been registered against any of the suspects who attacked the police station. Any action against the suspects would be taken in the light of the inquiry report, the sources said.

They said police had raided various places and picked some of the protesters.

Former senior provincial minister Raja Riaz Ahmed, commenting on the incident, criticised the approach of the MPA and said, “what would happen in Pakistan if lawmakers would turn lawbreakers”.

He said instead of attacking the police station along with his supporters, the ruling party MPA should have informed senior police officers about his grievances, if any.

Meanwhile, on the orders of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif more than 30 people were arrested for involvement in hooliganism at Khurarianwala police station and thrashing policemen there.

According to a handout issued on Saturday, the CM taking notice of the incident also sought a report from the Faisalabad regional police officer (RPO) on the alleged hooliganism by his party MPA Rana Shoaib and his supporters.

The chief minister directed the officer that the accused involved in injuring the police officials during hooliganism at the police station be immediately arrested and legal action taken against them.

He also ordered best treatment facilities for the police officials injured in the incident.

_Published in Dawn, July 20th , 2014_



MPA, supporters free suspect in ‘counter raid’ - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


Only news to make the story cool down still , not arested, he is another of GulluButts , of noora-league?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

PAKISTAN TODAYSunday July 20, 2014

*Cannon to right of him, Cannon to left of him, Cannon behind him
Volley’d and thunder’d*

Humayun Gauhar

As you can see, the title of my article is taken from a line in Alfred, Lord Tennyson’s poem, ‘Charge of the Light Brigade’. Though the history of that skirmish that Tennyson’s poem refers to is different, the line is applicable to the situation that Nawaz Sharif has painted himself in: “Cannon to right of him, Cannon to left of him, Cannon behind him volley’d and thunder’d.”
You have to give Nawaz Sharif this: there has to be something about him that has propelled him to the prime minister’s office thrice, and there is no gainsaying that there won’t be more propulsions for him or his family. His first two terms were aborted by his own overreach, taking on those more powerful than he was. Yet there is a never-say-die attitude about him. Sure much of it has to do with luck and circumstance – many would say his good luck and our bad – but that he has staying power cannot be denied. His staying power though is good in opposition but not in office. What he lacks is the ability to learn from mistakes. He thus condemns himself to repeat them. The most important lesson he hasn’t learned is recognizing the limits of power and not inviting failure by unnecessarily taking on stronger adversaries, one suspects because not being truly democratic he regards himself a monarch and tries to gather all power in his office. When he is politically insensible, he becomes weaker. When he is legally insensible he becomes weaker still. He hasn’t learned that there are many ways to skin a cat. He hasn’t learned that a ruler must leave his emotions behind instead of being driven by them to make mistake after mistake. If he learns these crucial lessons, seemingly simple depending on one’s personality and mental makeup, he could finally prove to be a good prime minister. I say ‘finally’ because, though you never know, this might well be his final term, full or again aborted.
Nawaz inherited so many challenges when he became prime minister this third time that it would make anyone’s head swim. Why did he have to go and create even more unnecessary challenges? Death wish born of stupidity is an easy explanation. Question is: where did this death wish come from? Not from his genes, surely, because more often than not businesspeople are masters at the art of survival, especially those whose families have migrated from place to place – his from Kashmir to Indian Punjab to Pakistani Punjab.
The thoughtless nationalization of his family’s steel foundry by Zulfikar Ali Bhutto must have been a great shock to them all, including to a young Nawaz, still in his twenties. That is understandable. When his family migrated from India to Lahore it continued its steel business. Nawaz’s late father Mian Muhammad Sharif, along with his brothers, set up a steel smelting business at the most basic level – hole in the ground furnace working with their hands, just like your typical ironsmiths of old. They lived in middle class dwellings in an old area of Lahore. The elder Sharif was very hardworking, which led eventually to the establishment of ‘Ittefaq Foundries Ltd’. They did well, achieved upward economic mobility and relocated to better dwellings. Sadly, they didn’t achieve significant upward educational mobility, regarding it instead, like many other businessmen, a not-so-important luxury unfit for the hurly burly of doing business in a Third World country where who you know counts, not what you know.
Nawaz did attend Lahore’s Government College. One who knew him then wrote me a long letter saying that Nawaz wasn’t a diligent student and looked down on those with English – an obvious defence mechanism, running down that which you don’t have. It didn’t occur to him that learning English better than anyone else was the best defence, not looking down on those who have the language. It was probably in GC that he started feeling comfortable in the company of yokels who reinforced his inferiority complexes and prejudices. Nawaz first tried his hand at acting and then cricket but failed in both. An acceptable club cricketer at best, he played for the Railways first class team where, according to Imran Khan, he bribed the coach with a Vespa scooter to get in – first signs of corruption, the money can buy anything syndrome. His zenith as a cricketer was to open the batting for the Chief Minister’s XI against the West Indies when he was Punjab’s chief minister. He faced the fearsome Courtney Walsh (90 mph) who couldn't care less who he was and was out second ball, much to Imran Khan and Javed Miandad’s relief because they feared he might get badly injured or even die. Imran and Miandad also played in the team because, according to Imran, Nawaz wanted history to record that he captained these two Pakistani greats. Imran tells the story with great gusto and will bear me out if asked. Actually, he will tell the story much better. No matter, boys will be boys and one cannot lampoon Nawaz for his dreams. We all have dreams else we wouldn’t be human. But sensible people know their limitations and don’t dream impossible dreams after they grow up – unless they fall in love, of course.
Nationalization’s shock gave Mian Sharif the Joe Kennedy idea: political power and wealth accumulation are vital for economic security. This led them down the dark alley of corruption.
Like Joe Kennedy who hankered after fame and power for safety and clout, Mian Sharif also put his sons in politics. Nawaz joined Air Marshal Asghar Khan’s ‘Tehreek e Istiqlal’ (now merged with Imran Khan’s PTI). At the time, Asghar Khan was ‘it’. But it was not to be and when the Sharifs realized that the Air Marshal wouldn’t make he didn’t linger. Mian Sharif put Nawaz to contest a local election from Model Town, Lahore. I don’t remember if he won or not. Later he took the son to meet the Punjab supremo General Gillani, who presented him to General Zia. Nawaz was made Punjab’s finance minister. The rest is history. Whether there was any greasing of palms I don’t know. It is fatal to believe each and every rumour in this country, even with double and triple checking. The lesson was again driven home to young Nawaz that without oodles of money you couldn’t get anywhere. Honesty is for fools. Only those unburdened by principles and morality make it. The rich get power, clout and societal respect because here people worship the proverbial Golden Calf and don’t worry about how that wealth was acquired. The honest are stupidly burdened by principles and don’t make it. Power and wealth are the only measures of success.

Nawaz Sharif become yet another child of military rule, as Bhutto had before him. From provincial minister he rose to chief minister then prime minister, once, twice and now thrice. However, Bhutto’s People’s Party still leads the field with four terms in office.People with Nawaz’s kind of history normally learn the art of self-survival very well. They don’t make unnecessary enemies. If an enemy becomes inevitable, they also know how to crush him. Or they neutralize him because they know the art of peacemaking. Nawaz learned the art of survival outside power very well, but not while in power. Bhutto knew how to crush enemies but even he didn’t know when to stop and went an enemy too far. The word for it is ‘overboard’ born of hubris. Nawaz, rived by hubris, went overboard twice before as prime minister, crossed the limits of his power and unnecessarily turned his own into enemies.
After his father’s death Nawaz seems anchorless and unregulated. Back in power he is surrounded by much the same old coterie – the weighed, measured, and found wanting, people without the wisdom to guide him properly through our political jungle, like rustic intellectuals with a good turn of phrase but not much sense. Other Pakistani rulers have suffered the same predilection, but Nawaz’s predilection is uniquely monarchical.
Third time, Nawaz must feel like a monarch of everything he surveys. Everyone has to be his loyal subject and serve his every will and whim. The monarch becomes intolerant of dissent and even more intolerant of good advice if it runs counter to his scheme of things. Nawaz probably heard and absorbed too many legends of Mughal kings during his childhood. The army could have been his most powerful friend yet he has made it his most powerful enemy. He seems to have concluded that if he neutralizes the army and makes it his handmaiden he and his progeny would rule Pakistan till kingdom come. He doesn’t realize that if he rules well and gives the people what they want the army wouldn’t dare lift a finger against him. It needs good reason to do so and rulers shouldn’t provide it.
Today, Nawaz has got cannon to left of him, to right of him and behind him. These cannons are Imran Khan, Dr. Qadri and the army. If only Nawaz had agreed to a recount in four constituencies that Imran demanded he would not have become a cannon. If only he hadn’t wasted time by holding bootless talks with the Taliban, the army wouldn’t have been a cannon behind him. If only he hadn’t overreacted to Qadri’s second coming by massacring his people in Lahore and then hijacking his plane to Lahore but had let him land in Islamabad and go in procession to Lahore, there wouldn’t have been a cannon to right of him. Now, after Ramadan’s uneasy calm, one is left waiting with trepidation for the coming storm. Nawaz Sharif has painted himself into a corner in which Nawaz and his opponents cannot coexist. One or the other will have to go. What a pity. If he is sent packing he will become a political martyr and rise again. If he completes his term he will trash himself like Zardari, though not the People’s Party, has and that will be that.
If this piece sounds like something of an obituary I don’t mean it to. I wish Nawaz Sharif well. If he has to lose, he should lose politically, not any other way.
_humayun.gauhar786@gmail.com_


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Leader said:


>



@Aeronaut ; @WebMaster

You baned me permanantly from PTI thread but allow PTI trolls in PMLNs.........Kia justice hai....

As i said you people are biased to the core..........and no i will not begs for any mercy.....keep it up your usual stuff...its suits you exactly!!


----------



## Musafir117

Home ground home crowd own umpires nahi khelna tou na khelo:
Wese hi trolling ka mood ho raha tha, never mind never mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

KURUMAYA said:


> Home ground home crowd own umpires nahi khelna tou na khelo:
> Wese hi trolling ka mood ho raha tha, never mind never mind



Hamar Khel bhee Sirf Aaina Dikhanay tak Mehdood hay.....Wo hum dikhatay rahaingay....just like above 

And it very well serve my purpose to be here


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> @Aeronaut ; @WebMaster
> 
> You baned me permanantly from PTI thread but allow PTI trolls in PMLNs.........Kia justice hai....
> 
> As i said you people are biased to the core..........and no i will not begs for any mercy.....keep it up your usual stuff...its suits you exactly!!



There is nothing insulting or derogatory here but sarcastic and obviously true.. you can obviously rather ask the management to lift the ban from you and repeat not the mistakes than to allege... PDF luckily is not a place where you can buy off like you people do in newspapers and media.

secondly when I was banned, I requested Webby to reduce my ban, and didnt accuse them of bias..

p.s.

and yes I did protest my ban on MQM thread, because I think its wrong.. so I think the same that your ban should be lifted, whatelse why for us to know what is true and what is pmln


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11

KURUMAYA said:


> Home ground home crowd own umpires nahi khelna tou na khelo:
> Wese hi trolling ka mood ho raha tha, never mind never mind



yahan to koi out kare to no ball uper se free hit


----------



## Hyperion

Can I comment here?


----------



## W.11

Tameem said:


> @Aeronaut ; @WebMaster
> 
> You baned me permanantly from PTI thread but allow PTI trolls in PMLNs.........Kia justice hai....
> 
> As i said you people are biased to the core..........and no i will not begs for any mercy.....keep it up your usual stuff...its suits you exactly!!



thats it? me banned least ten times (for not one weak 2 weaks) without any warning , blakmailed and what not


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

i Think this is right time we kick out this government.... This is family business, not politics.
We should bring electoral reform... Nation don't want patwari culture...
Give me One example where they follow merit system on Highers posts, then i will be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

W.11 said:


> thats it? me banned least ten times (for not one weak 2 weaks) without any warning , blakmailed and what not



In main chireee jitna hosla bhee naheen hay, bus dosroon ko batain karni atee hain......mummy-daddayyys.


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> thats it? me banned least ten times (for not one weak 2 weaks) without any warning , blakmailed and what not



the problem is na, tu mqmer PDF management ko dara dhamka kr apnay matlab per nai chala sakta hai, or na koe Noora management ko kharid sakta hai urdu newspapers ki tarhan 

I bet nooray nay PDF kharidnay ki koshish zaror ki hogi


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

well thats just apathy


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

apna Qul to sedha nahi PTI waalon ka dosron per kechar uchal rahe hain

if you wanna criticize criticize the PTI poor governance and it may save your party from utter distruction

PMLN aur ANP ke hi bande PTI me le lo ge to performance kahan se hogi?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

وزیراعظم نوازشریف کو جدہ سے لاہور لانے کیلئے ایک خصوصی بوئنگ طیارہ سعودی عرب پہنچا، وزیراعظم کی فرمائش پر پی آئی اے کے عملے نے 36 قسم کے کھانے لوڈ کئے گئے ہیں جس پر لاکھوں روپے کا خرچہ آیا ہے۔
*PIA arranged special meal (36 dishes) in flight for Nawaz Sharif*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=340022822816626




*


----------



## mave

I mean, kya bole insaan. Just, downright sick - the fat bastard decides to return from his royal harem in saudi to his other harem in Raiwind with no less than 36 dishes costing millions of rupees loss to PIA and inconvenience to passengers. SICK!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

*Another shafaf election example*

*Tribunal disqualifies PML-N MPA, orders re-election in PP-37 Gujranwala*
Last Updated On *05 August,2014* About 5 minutes ago









*Muhammad Ashraf Warraich belonged to Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N).*

GUJRANWALA (Dunya News) - The election tribunal has declared null and void the election of MPA Muhammad Ashraf Warraich and ordered re-election in 33 polling stations of PP-37 Gujranwala.

Muhammad Ashraf Warraich was the candidate of ruling Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) party.

According to details, Justice Kazim Malik ordered to hold re-polling in 33 polling stations of PP-37 Gujranwala within seven days.

The decision was taken in response to a petition filed by PML-Q leader Nasir Cheema who also contended for the same seat.

The petitioner alleged rigging in PP-37 and claimed that Warraich’s victory was engineered.

*Tribunal disqualifies PML-N MPA, orders re-election in PP-37 Gujranwala*
Last Updated On *05 August,2014* About 5 minutes ago









*Muhammad Ashraf Warraich belonged to Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N).*

GUJRANWALA (Dunya News) - The election tribunal has declared null and void the election of MPA Muhammad Ashraf Warraich and ordered re-election in 33 polling stations of PP-37 Gujranwala.

Muhammad Ashraf Warraich was the candidate of ruling Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) party.

According to details, Justice Kazim Malik ordered to hold re-polling in 33 polling stations of PP-37 Gujranwala within seven days.

The decision was taken in response to a petition filed by PML-Q leader Nasir Cheema who also contended for the same seat.

The petitioner alleged rigging in PP-37 and claimed that Warraich’s victory was engineered.


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099 @cb4 @arushbhai @Tameem @Fracker @Sedqal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## mave




----------



## mave




----------



## Leader

relevant more here and in stupid and funny !


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave

hasnain0099 said:


>


THE CORRUPT PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN


----------



## mave

Massive Corruption in Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB)- Pakistan (The Inside Story) | Corruption in AEDB


----------



## SBD-3

mave said:


> Massive Corruption in Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB)- Pakistan (The Inside Story) | Corruption in AEDB


Posted on September 13, 2012
Plus don't get so desperate to start posting irrelevant blogs in this thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave

hasnain0099 said:


> Posted on September 13, 2012
> Plus don't get so desperate to start posting irrelevant blogs in this thread...


hehehe truth hurts na


----------



## SBD-3

mave said:


> hehehe truth hurts na


Pehlay date dekhlo bhai meray...bongi marnay se pehlay ek baar khud bhee dekh liya karo....stright google search se idhar munh mat mara karo meray bhai.


----------



## mave

hasnain0099 said:


> Pehlay date dekhlo bhai meray...bongi marnay se pehlay ek baar khud bhee dekh liya karo....stright google search se idhar munh mat mara karo meray bhai.







YOU LIKE THIS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

mave said:


> View attachment 42334
> 
> YOU LIKE THIS ?


Well I do, because even out of hate or ich, you guys keep this thread alive 

Planning Commission introduces summer interns












My research supervisor (now Member,PC) exchanging views with interns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave

hasnain0099 said:


> Well I do, because even out of hate or ich, you guys keep this thread alive
> 
> Planning Commission introduces summer interns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My research supervisor (now Member,PC) exchanging views with interns


LOL U


hasnain0099 said:


> Well I do, because even out of hate or ich, you guys keep this thread alive
> 
> Planning Commission introduces summer interns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My research supervisor (now Member,PC) exchanging views with interns


DISCUSSION ON CORRUPTION GOING ON HERE !!!!!!!


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


>




Open up these constituencies for audit, present the result in front of public to judge whether the rigging was done or not. PTI shouldn't fall for this re-election in these 4 constituencies..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> Open up these constituencies for audit, present the result in front of public to judge whether the rigging was done or not. PTI shouldn't fall for this re-election in these 4 constituencies..


tumb verification is the only thing PTI should stick too .. PMLN is in power both in federal and province ... so in reelection PTI has disadvantage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


>


yes you are with retard nawaz


----------



## Tameem

*COAS Saluting......Defence Minister....Wow
Kasee Lagee Pic Pitians*

*So Sunar Ki
Aik Lohar Ki.....*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

My reaction was also WOW! why is he saluting defence minister but again Army comes under ministry of defense.


----------



## Jzaib

Tameem said:


> *COAS Saluting......Defence Minister....Wow
> Kasee Lagee Pic Pitians*
> 
> *So Sunar Ki
> Aik Lohar Ki.....*...


Dear Patwari musharraf saluted them as well ... but on the right time he kick them in their balls ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## SBD-3

Under-construction National Flag Monument Park between Sector H-8 and Islamabad Highway with 215 ft. high flagpole (tallest in Pakistan and South Asia) #Pakistan#Islamabad

(Photos: Mansoor Bashir)








Tameem said:


> *COAS Saluting......Defence Minister....Wow
> Kasee Lagee Pic Pitians*
> 
> *So Sunar Ki
> Aik Lohar Ki.....*...


PTI and PAT walo
















Tameem said:


> *COAS Saluting......Defence Minister....Wow
> Kasee Lagee Pic Pitians*
> 
> *So Sunar Ki
> Aik Lohar Ki.....*...


@Aeronaut @Fulcrum15 @Luftwaffe @Pakistanisage 
Chalo bhyee bahanay soch lo....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Don't tag me in silly posts.

Thanks


----------



## Jango

hasnain0099 said:


> Chalo bhyee bahanay soch lo....



What the heck do you mean?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## Jzaib

This man is responsible for Vision 2025 #*PMLN* #Zzzzzzzzzz pic.twitter.com/OLCOeCGa8A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

PMLN heavy mandate


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Tameem said:


> *Kasee Lagee Pic Pitians*







Here is video







This is how politics in Pakistan works. Later on she joined PML-N as there are chances that this party will get government in 2013. Now Marvi Memon praise PML-N and Nawaz Sharif every where on Television. She forget what they did with women and didn’t even talk about it later on.Marvi Memon is now consider as top leadership of Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz Group. She had also served in Musharraf’s government but no matter PML-N has accepted it. She is also working in PM Loan Scheme under the commandment of Maryam Nawaz the daughter of Pakistan’s Prime Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673053696121959

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

GulluButt is being release .. congratulations PMLN


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

even picture is photoshoped and is fake like his hair 




SBD-3 said:


>


----------



## Musafir117

Jhannda uncha rakh awam jae bhad mein


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## SBD-3

What India Can Learn About E-Governance From Pakistan | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## Jzaib

Rana masud exposed on video .. plase all patwaris watch the video and start doing damage control

@Leader @Jazzbot @batmannow @W.11 @Aeronaut
now it will be intresting to see how sharif family slave justify it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir

Jzaib said:


> Rana masud exposed on video .. plase all patwaris watch the video and start doing damage control
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot @batmannow @W.11 @Aeronaut
> now it will be intresting to see how sharif family slave justify it



It would not be a big deal for PMLN to justify it. They easily justified all of their commitments which they did before election.


----------



## Jzaib

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=823743197656724






good governance of pmln

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Nawaz and co love grand optics, and dubbed songs and poor lighted independence day ceremony is a reflection of them and their rule. An average concert is better than this.
Forces parade has been the only thing worth watching so far!


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

who will trust him now .. he take bribes and help convicts




SBD-3 said:


>


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> who will trust him now .. *he take bribes and help convicts*


1- The tape is in totas means things were not in sequence.
2-The person Asim himself has been a convict
3-How Mubshar Lucqman got this "tape" right now? Where was it for almost 2 years? 
4-There can be an investigation into the matter and if found guilty, he should resign.


----------



## Jzaib

*Pmln* supporter trying to defend rana masood same as meera and aamir liaquat defended on their videos


----------



## SBD-3

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif wore Pakistani flag cuff links during the Azadi parade of the armed forces and fly past ceremony held a few hours ago at the Aiwan-e-Sadr, Islamabad.





Independence Day celebrations: A colossal flag hanging on Arfa Software Technology Park, Lahore.


----------



## W.11

trickling down effect of tharki pana from top to bottom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Santa Clause, Tooth Fairy, Little Green Martians, and #PMLN voters. All imaginary.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

PMLN is digging their own grave by using the touts to attack the peaceful rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Jzaib said:


> PMLN is digging their own grave by using the touts to attack the peaceful rally



+1 ....


----------



## AsianLion

*0.1mn can't change the opinion of 200mn: Sanaullah*


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775817602456848


----------



## SBD-3

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif chairing a meeting of Joint Commission on China (JCC) to review progress on Pak-China Economic Corridor in Islamabad on August 16, 2014. The Prime Minister directed concerned authorities to start work immediately on Karachi-Lahore Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Govt completes first year without enacting a single law*
By Amir Wasim


ISLAMABAD: *The Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government completed its first year in power with a unique distinction – it did not enact a single law.*

Although 11 bills were passed by the National Assembly in this period, apart from the finance bill for 2013-2014 (which does not require approval of the upper house), the current government could not get a single bill passed through the Senate and signed by the president. However, 12 ordinances were tabled in the first parliamentary year ending on May 31.

The PML-N enjoys a near-absolute majority in the National Assembly but cannot even claim a simple majority in the Senate, where the main opposition PPP holds a majority. The second parliamentary year is set to begin on June 2 and a joint sitting of both houses has already been convened.

According to data obtained from the National Assembly Secretariat, the lower house passed the finance bill in June last year, five bills in February this year, followed by three in March and two in April. These are currently awaiting debate in the Senate.

As many as 43 private members’ bills and 13 government bills were introduced in the National Assembly during the first parliamentary year. However, all 56 are pending discussion in standing committees. 

On the other hand, the government tabled 12 ordinances, including four controversial anti-terror laws, before the parliament amid protests by opposition members.

A comparative analysis of this data reveals that the current parliament’s legislative performance in its first year has been quite poor as compared to the first year performance of parliaments elected since 1985.

In its first year of the government of Mohammad Khan Junejo, parliament approved 23 laws from March 20, 1985 to March 20, 1986. Benazir Bhutto’s first government approved 13 laws in its first year.

The first Nawaz Sharif government got 24 laws approved from parliament in its first year. During Ms Bhutto’s second tenure, parliament passed 33 laws in its first year in office.

Mr Sharif’s second government set a record when parliament approved 47 laws during its first year and a total of 74 bills were passed into law until Oct 12, 1999.

The previous PPP government managed to pass only four bills in its first parliamentary year.

_Published in Dawn, May 29th, 2014_


----------



## Crypto

@Hyperion 
Pml poster in 1990 for election campaign

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Positive rating for the excellent effort, great find!!! Now tag all PMLN supporters and closet supporters............ just under that, tag all PTIian's and X-PTIan's! 



Crypto said:


> View attachment 43967
> 
> 
> 
> @Hyperion
> Pml poster in 1990 for election campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crypto

Hyperion said:


> Positive rating for the excellent effort, great find!!! Now tag all PMLN supporters and closet supporters............ just under that, tag all PTIian's and X-PTIan's!


@Jazzbot bhai tag kerna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

*ISLAMABAD: Economic experts have pointed out some basic contradictions in the Vision 2025 program unveiled by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday; they told the News there hardly any mention of the scheme in such official policy documents like the federal budget or Public Sector Development Program (PSDP). 
As an example, the experts pointed to the first pillar of the scheme - social development – that is the last priority in the PSDP, while infrastructure is the last pillar of the Vision but first priority in the PSDP.

They believe it’s difficult to see how Vision 2025 is going to build a knowledge economy when the share of education - including that of the HEC - in the PSDP has gone down from 6% in 2013-14 to 5% in 2014-15. 

Science and technology has also witnessed reduction of share in PSDP from 2% to 1%, whereas the growth projections in the Vision are dependent upon improved productivity and moving to high value addition. 

Governance is another important pillar in the Vision, but its share is also halved from 2% to 1% in the PSDP. The scheme also talks about water security, but the share for such works in the PSDP has drastically reduced from 14% to 9%. 

Meanwhile, controversy surrounds the actual publication and promotion of the Vision 2025 scheme. 

Official sources have alleged that a particular advertising agency was awarded all contracts from invitation card printing to document publication without any competitive bidding process. 

They also said that the exports target in the vision was envisaged at $150 billion, while ground realities show that Pakistan has recorded its lowest ever exports in the last quarter during four years in FY14.

During the first three quarters of the year, exports grew by an average rate of 3 percent but during the last quarter the exports recorded a negative growth of 2.3 percent. In addition the exchange rate appreciation in the last quarter cost the country millions of dollars in this sector. 

In recent years, Pakistan’s jewelry exports have witnessed a tremendous boost but during they declined to just $324 million in FY14, as against $1.2 billion a year earlier, thereby losing $854 million worth of exports thus touching their lowest point in the last six years. Much of this can be attributed to the government’s decision to ban the import of gold. 

The experts concluded that faulty exchange rate management has cost the country dearly as the benefits of GSP plus were totally marginalized by exchange rate obsession. 

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-New...flawed-experts*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Crypto said:


> @Jazzbot bhai tag kerna




Not worth it, everyone knows this. I even once shared a video in which NS announced that he will complete the mission of my spiritual father Zia. These Nihari League guys won't listen to these things no matter what proof you show to them..


----------



## Tameem

Jazzbot said:


> Not worth it, everyone knows this. I even once shared a video in which NS announced that he will complete the mission of my spiritual father Zia. These Nihari League guys won't listen to these things no matter what proof you show to them..



We Nihari League goons were once much bigger supporter of Army and Gen Zia than anyone could imagine.....more than Nawaz Sharif could every think by himself.....bcz NS might support Zia for power or Interests.....We support Zia and Army in late 80s and early 90s for ideology......you kiddos of today don't have an iota of understanding about ours political maturity and bridges we crosssed till now....nuff siad......huunhhhhh


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> We Nihari League goons were once much bigger supporter of Army and Gen Zia than anyone could imagine.....more than Nawaz Sharif could every think by himself.....bcz NS might support Zia for power or Interests.....We support Zia and Army in late 80s and early 90s for ideology......you kiddos of today don't have an iota of understanding about ours political maturity and bridges we crosssed till now....nuff siad......huunhhhhh




What political maturity and what bridges? I see u turns after u turns, nothing else. When you support Zia, the worst dictator in Pakistan's history, throughout of his life time and even after his death, you call it for ideology and hence claim to be politically mature. You even stopped supporting Zia after some time of his death, taking another u turn from you earlier stances.

But when IK supports Mushy for a short period of time, then opposed him during mushy's peak times and apologized to public for doing that, you call it political immaturity. 

What standards you nihari league goons have..


----------



## Tashfeen Abdul Qayyum

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=634007276681785


----------



## Jzaib

PM Nawaz Sharif is observing Gen. Raheel these days like a wife who feels his husband is being disloyal to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crypto

@Hyperion, Listen to his comments about asking votes from militants 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=819515874750017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

#PPP ne jamhooriyat k liey #PM qurban kar dia , kia #PMLN ganjay ko nahi kar sakti ??


----------



## Crypto

PMLN's militant wing will come on streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## Crypto

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=486022391463139


----------



## Jzaib

Crypto said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=486022391463139


dont waste ur time our people are physcological slaves of bhutto and sharif family .. they will not trust a word against sharif family.. u will see no acceptance from them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495176861132283904


----------



## Dubious

hahahahahha @Leader @Jazzbot @Jzaib @Crypto @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Aeronaut @Marshmallow @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Verve @Hyperion @Emmie @WebMaster @Manticore @batmannow @Peaceful Civilian @Khalidr @Armstrong @Jf Thunder 
@rockstar08 @Albatross @balixd @A.Rafay @Fulcrum15 @HRK @Proudpakistaniguy @Devil Soul @Syed.Ali.Haider @Chak Bamu






reminds me of:






for non youtube users :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=255895444600805





Tou aaj kal iska naam kiya hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## sur

Jzaib said:


> aj se ish ka naam GULLU BUTT ha ...
> 
> Blunder After Blunder #WhatHaveYouDonePMLN? Seems Like Everyone In #Punjab Government Is A #*GulluButt*





Devil Soul said:


> شہباز شریف، رانا ثنااللہ سانحہ ماڈل ٹاؤن کے ذمہ دار قرار http://urdu.dawn.com/news/1008746/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top News Agency ON LINE claims: In Judicial Commission Report on MODEL TOWN incident Intelligence Agencies declared CM Punjab responsible!



Showbaaz sent police to remove barriers while their own *"private"* residencies are surrounded by barriers and houses of their relatives too... PAT were NOT doing any jalsa etc. Then police raided and killed ~14 ppl for NO reason.

Police is heard saying "*Don't throw stones at them, give them bullets*".

It was *pre-planned that's why Gullu Batt was present* there. What was Gullu Batt doing with police that went to remove barriers. Why the police that went to remove barriers was being commanded by Gullu Batt.

Hang this showbaaz just like Bhutto for intent.
-






http://s28.postimg.org/tuuiflrpp/Shahbaz_Gone.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

sur said:


> Showbaaz sent police to remove barriers while their own *"private"* residencies are surrounded by barriers and houses of their relatives too... PAT were NOT doing any jalsa etc. Then police raided and killed ~14 ppl for NO reason.
> 
> Police is heard saying "*Don't throw stones at them, give them bullets*".
> 
> It was *pre-planned that's why Gullu Batt was present* there. What was Gullu Batt doing with police that went to remove barriers. Why the police that went to remove barriers was being commanded by Gullu Batt.
> 
> Hang this showbaaz just like Bhutto for intent.
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s28.postimg.org/tuuiflrpp/Shahbaz_Gone.jpg


*BREAKING NEWS =MODEL TOWN MASSCARE , FAWAD HUSSAIN FAWAD calling records from PM house!*
Discussion in 'Pakistani Siasat' started by batmannow, 24 minutes ago.



Source: BREAKING NEWS =MODEL TOWN MASSCARE , FAWAD HUSSAIN FAWAD calling records from PM house!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

Yesterday, *PMLN* did flop show in Bahawalpur, Empty ChinChies on rent! People from villages on daily wages! #GoNawazGo pic.twitter.com/V5d4d030Gu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

PMLN Hamza Sharif speech in Lahore: Live : ایکسپریسس اردو


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

Leader said:


>


leader bhai suna hai pulce walon ne khoob aap ki twazoo ki???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

balixd said:


> leader bhai suna hai pulce walon ne khoob aap ki twazoo ki???



had ho gai, ham protest mien kiya chalay gaye, pechay say patwari afwahain hi philatay rahe...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> had ho gai, ham protest mien kiya chalay gaye, pechay say patwari afwahain hi philatay rahe...



@balixd aur patwari


----------



## Jzaib

PMLN's "rally" in Bahawalpur, yesterday. Which I happen to pass by, coincidentally. There were hardly 100 people, though they had put more than 100 banners on the circular road (the route of the rally). The people on bikes that you see in the pic, are actually stuck, like me, due to blockade. This "rally" ended in few minutes, and we were able to be on our way. 
What this rally has achieved for PML-N? Well, from today PTI has started Dharna in Bahawalpur too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Mirzay said:


> @balixd aur patwari



nooooo, the patwari on pdf that was spreading the rumor that I had been arrested by police... when I was actually at Islamabad protest with Imran Khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## el patron

Maryam Nawaz Sharif (who, on merit, is only capable of a 10 hazaar ki nokri) tweeted yesterday a fake picture of PMLn crowd. The picture was more than a year old. Desperate attempts to hide the embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

el patron said:


> Maryam Nawaz Sharif (who, on merit, is only capable of a 10 hazaar ki nokri) tweeted yesterday a fake picture of PMLn crowd. The picture was more than a year old. Desperate attempts to hide the embarrassment.



Who is Maryam Nawaz?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Rain Forest



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rain Forest

SBD-3 said:


>


Nawaza and Shabaza are killer of innocent people must be hanged as soon as possible


----------



## SBD-3

Rain Forest said:


> Nawaza and Shabaza are killer of innocent people must be hanged as soon as possible


They have rather put PTI and PAT on their "dingo", busy in doing more important things....


----------



## Rain Forest

SBD-3 said:


> They have rather put PTI and PAT on their "dingo", busy in doing more important things....


hahahahhahhahahahahaha , Looking busy doing nothing bunch of idiots



SBD-3 said:


> They have rather put PTI and PAT on their "dingo", busy in doing more important things....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> nooooo, the patwari on pdf that was spreading the rumor that I had been arrested by police... when I was actually at Islamabad protest with Imran Khan..



Leader IK is missing you  Please go back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Mirzay said:


> Leader IK is missing you  Please go back



come with me & I will get back to Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

@cb4 Han jee ye kya ho raha hai...acha ye tu HALAL nach gana hai noon league walon ka.






@Hyperion @Jazzbot @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

To Mirzay: Come with me, and I'll introduce you in personal capacity to your new Quaid, IK! 

Leader: You can tag along too! 



Mirzay said:


> Leader IK is missing you  Please go back





Leader said:


> come with me & I will get back to Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

@cb4 lo jee aur HALAL Mujara...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> come with me & I will get back to Islamabad



Why did you decide to leave the show in IBD and come back?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Luftwaffe said:


> @cb4 lo jee aur HALAL Mujara...



You gave him negative ratings for posting such pictures but now you are posting such pictures yourself lol


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Hyperion said:


> Dude, those were below the belt. There's a fine line, cb4 definitely crossed that line!


Let be fair dude..such things happen in every political jalsa and there are tharki in every jalsa..no need to start this tit for tat competition of thraki pictures. I know what he cb4 posted was not suitable especially the pic of girl in yellow but again think thanks gave him negative rating and started posting such pictures himself in Pml topics lol If such pictures are wrong in PTI thread then posting such pics should not be right in PMl(N) thread either..well thats my thought..you guys carry on


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, I didn't even care much about the first pic....... the second pic broke all rules of decency. 



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Let be fair dude..such things happen in every political jalsa and there are tharki in every jalsa..no need to start this tit for tat competition of thraki pictures. I know what he cb4 posted was not suitable especially the pic of girl in yellow but again think thanks gave him negative rating and started posting such pictures himself in Pml topics lol If such pictures are wrong in PTI thread then posting such pics should not be right in PMl(N) thread as well..well thats my thought..you guys carry on


----------



## Bratva

Luftwaffe said:


> @cb4 Han jee ye kya ho raha hai...acha ye tu HALAL nach gana hai noon league walon ka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Leader




The same ladies dancing in another Jalsa

PML-N ladies dancing in a Jalsa | Tune.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Hyperion said:


> @cb4 @SBD-3 @orangzaib @PsychoPakistani, *and that other pain in our collective butts, can't seem to remember his handle....... you should all be ashamed of yourself*, still defending a murderous, malicious setup. _Poori kaum kee lanatain' tumm logon parr, khushbo lagga kay! _



@AdministrationTeam @Aeronaut guys, I don't have the ability to give out a negative rating but this post deserves one. If I could be banned and given a negative rating to be off topic, this is getting very personal and it shouldn't be like this. There were a couple of post from last night too. I think people need to not follow IK and Mullah's discussion style on here. Its not respectful and its very derogatory. This is why its important that the leaders behave otherwise, the trend to abusive language and wrongdoing starts. These posts here are a good example. We shouldn't verbally punch and abuse each other as we are all trying to discuss between all of us. So please allow us to see the same treatment that I and others were given. Rules should be the same for all.

@Hyperion - as a discussion point, I'll come to answer your post later. Just wanted to make sure that the intensity and personal issues are removed first from this discussion.


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, did you hear what TuQ said to the US today???? Now, I'll say it on behalf of Pakistani's, stay away from the INTERNAL affairs of Pakistan. Kapeesh - foreigner? Now let's move along, you've already taken more than enough of my precious time!



orangzaib said:


> This sounds like a repeat of the discussion we had when I was given negative rating and was "banned" due to being off topic and being a foreigner trying to intervene in your political system......(when a Canadian is running a huge show in Islamabad and the other half British is running a second show in parallel)?
> 
> Anyway, I'd just like to see the SAME treatment back right. Its only fair to the rest of us who got negative ratings and bans when there's been repeatedly personal insults being thrown at me. This isn't anything between you and I, its just the enforcement of the process. I'd still debate with you without getting personal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

orangzaib said:


> This sounds like a repeat of the discussion we had when I was given negative rating and was "banned" due to being off topic and being a foreigner trying to intervene in your political system......(when a Canadian is running a huge show in Islamabad and the other half British is running a second show in parallel)?
> 
> Anyway, I'd just like to see the SAME treatment back right. Its only fair to the rest of us who got negative ratings and bans when there's been repeatedly personal insults being thrown at me. This isn't anything between you and I, its just the enforcement of the process. I'd still debate with you without getting personal



Just keep calm. Some blessed members here are tasked specifically with baiting those with differing or unapproved views to violate rules so that they can be banned. Like or not, you will have to learn how to take this calmly if you want to keep participating. Now please stop expecting fairness or equality and carry on as best as you can.


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

PMLN leader Talal Chaudhry abusing Imran Khan





27,000 LDA staff attended PML-N Rally :- Rauf Klasra





Tariq Malik (Chairman NADRA) Is Going To Reveal Something About Rigging Soon:- Shahid Masood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> You gave him negative ratings for posting such pictures but now you are posting such pictures yourself lol



I posted nothing wrong, I have no problem with women and men on the stage nor do i immediately pass fatwa, the problem is with ppl like you and like minded hypocrites...just check out what hamza says and molvia fuzula says but than come back check what you ppl do in your Jalsa and promote.

PS if you want me I can still post naseebo concert and all mard hazarat dancing around there. So you should not be objecting I merely posted non offensive images vs made up stuff by noon league supporters and worst of all very offensive ghatiya and generalizing.


----------



## HRK

PMLN Who Objects On Dancing In PTI Jalsa





Ishaq Dar was about to become caretaker PM for Musharraf





Go Nazaw Go song .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

​


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Luftwaffe said:


> I posted nothing wrong, I have no problem with women and men on the stage nor do i immediately pass fatwa, the problem is with ppl like you and like minded hypocrites...just check out what hamza says and molvia fuzula says but than come back check what you ppl do in your Jalsa and promote.
> 
> PS if you want me I can still post naseebo concert and all mard hazarat dancing around there. So you should not be objecting I merely posted non offensive images vs made up stuff by noon league supporters and worst of all very offensive ghatiya and generalizing.


Personal attacks, name calling, hypocrites, gatya blah blah blah. Show some patience and maturity Mr think Tanks and sorry i have no clue what you are talking about. You should take anger management course before involving in debate or arguments


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Must Listen statement of NS in India 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=672534449503753


----------



## Jazzbot

PML-N lawmaker Talal Chaudhry abusing IK in public


Completely Halal, Islamic, Moral and Constitutionally correct act by a PML-N Leader in front of general public. Of course no one took notice of this.


----------



## Hyperion

Sharram ka sammandar overflow ho raha hai! 

Retired judge endorses Afzal Khan’s claim - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Why did you decide to leave the show in IBD and come back?



nokari


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> nokari



But even then, 10 days is a good effort!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> But even then, 10 days is a good effort!



thanks, but still I wish I had no other engagements but supporting PTI.. 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> thanks, but still I wish I had no other engagements but supporting PTI.. 24/7


im so proud of U.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> thanks, but still I wish I had no other engagements but supporting PTI.. 24/7



One way to support PTI (or any other political party of choice) is to be a law abiding and productive member of society in addition to being a party member. Please do not underestimate the importance of what you do in this regard.


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> im so proud of U.



thank you brother, the experience in Islamabad has made me humble.. I thought I was madly supporting PTI but there I saw things that I cannot explain, there I was love, patriotism, no discrimination, fellowship, trust, cause and above all heavy doze of pakistaniyat..



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> One way to support PTI (or any other political party of choice) is to be a law abiding and productive member of society in addition to being a party member. Please do not underestimate the importance of what you do in this regard.



In normal situations, but ofcourse continuation of democracy as system of governance should not be derailed by no one, I mean no one at all, be it Nawaz/Zardari/Dictators.


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> In normal situations, but ofcourse continuation of democracy as system of governance should not be derailed by no one, I mean no one at all, be it Nawaz/Zardari/Dictators.



And not derailed by PTI too. Please remember that.


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And not derailed by PTI too. Please remember that.



PTI is up for democracy.. wll always be, as we have introduced peaceful protest to get resignation from illegitimate govt, which by all moral standards in any democracy has lost its legitimacy. so count on us on this


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> PTI is up for democracy.. wll always be, as we have introduced peaceful protest to get resignation from illegitimate govt, which by all moral standards in any democracy has lost its legitimacy. so count on us on this



Peaceful protest without disrupting other people's lives and right to conduct business is a right, no doubt. However, the protesters demands should not be illegal.


----------



## mave




----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Peaceful protest without disrupting other people's lives and right to conduct business is a right, no doubt. However, the protesters demands should not be illegal.



nothing such is being done, no illegal demand has been made. PTI is the one upholding democratic norms !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Leader said:


> nothing such is being done, no illegal demand has been made. PTI is the one upholding democratic norms !



What a divided nation we have become.


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> nothing such is being done, no illegal demand has been made. PTI is the one upholding democratic norms !



Sir, some demands made are patently illegal.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sir, some demands made are patently illegal.


Like? Its amazing mostly Americans are anti-Imran? Is it because Imran is anti-American? LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sir, some demands made are patently illegal.



for example?


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> for example?



Why don't you list out the _current _demands since they have changed many times and we go over them one by one?


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Why don't you list out the _current _demands since they have changed many times and we go over them one by one?


IK's demand are full legal. Stop trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Why don't you list out the _current _demands since they have changed many times and we go over them one by one?



so clearly you thought over it and found nothing illegal or undemocratic. just a little more courage and you wont need to oppose me on pdf. stay blessed


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> so clearly you thought over it and found nothing illegal or undemocratic. just a little more courage and you wont need to oppose me on pdf. stay blessed



Clearly, you are not willing to post up a list of the current demands because some of them are indeed illegal.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Clearly, you are not willing to post up a list of the current demands because some of them are indeed illegal.


PTI’s six-point charter of demands:
1. Resignation of the prime minister and Punjab chief minister 
2. Audit of government’s 14-month expenses
3. To punish those involved in vote fraud in May 11, 2013 general elections
4. Electoral reforms prior to fresh elections 
5. Re-elections for all assemblies 
6. Installation of impartial interim government before new elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Clearly, you are not willing to post up a list of the current demands because some of them are indeed illegal.



see above... and there you go... now what is illegal?


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> see above... and there you go... now what is illegal?



The only _legal _way to force the resignation of the PM is to move and pass a motion of No Confidence in Parliament, for starters.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The only _legal _way to force the resignation of the PM is to move and pass a motion of No Confidence in Parliament, for starters.


What if the parliament is illegal itself because of rigging and fraud. What then?


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The only _legal _way to force the resignation of the PM is to move and pass a motion of No Confidence in Parliament, for starters.



why nikson resigned then?

know a few things about democracy, my friend from amreeka


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> why nikson resigned then?
> 
> know a few things about democracy, my friend from amreeka



What has Nixon to do with NS?


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What has Nixon to do with NS?



awwww.... is sadagi per ufff.... kiya baat hai apki janab... yeh watercooler apka howa


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> awwww.... is sadagi per ufff.... kiya baat hai apki janab... yeh watercooler apka howa



Please answer the question, if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Huda

Hyperion said:


> To Mirzay: Come with me, and I'll introduce you in personal capacity to your new Quaid, IK!



Lala, i would love to meet IK 



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Clearly, you are not willing to post up a list of the current demands because some of them are indeed illegal.



illegal demands to illegal PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Mirzay said:


> illegal demands to illegal PM.



Fair enough, but that makes PTI just the same as PMLN. Where is the change?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*پاکستان امیر بنے گا۔*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151293243180758




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Fair enough, but that makes PTI just the same as PMLN. Where is the change?



They've stolen our mandate mafia hain ye... that is the difference.


----------



## VCheng

Mirzay said:


> They've stolen our mandate mafia hain ye... that is the difference.



The difference vanishes if you steal it back by illegal means. _Both _are thieves then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Here comes another "Noora paid" Survey


----------



## Huda

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The difference vanishes if you steal it back by illegal means. _Both _are thieves then.



Ik is our Robinhood


----------



## VCheng

Mirzay said:


> Ik is our Robinhood



I hope you are ready for the disappointment that will follow inevitably. IK is no Robin Hood.


----------



## Huda

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I hope you are ready for the disappointment that will follow inevitably. IK is no Robin Hood.



Mughal-e-Azam got 4 chances, At-least Ik deserves one Fair enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Mirzay said:


> Mughal-e-Azam got 4 chances, At-least Ik deserves one Fair enough



Sure. PTI has to get a majority of the seats in the Parliament to elect IK as the PM, just like NS did. IK failed this time, may be he will have better luck in the next elections. That is the way this game is played.


----------



## Huda

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sure. PTI has to get a majority of the seats in the Parliament to elect IK as the PM, just like NS did. IK failed this time, may be he will have better luck in the next elections. That is the way this game is played.



Hope so next time they wouldn't steal our mandate.


----------



## VCheng

Mirzay said:


> Hope so next time they wouldn't steal our mandate.



I hope that the next elections are better than this last one, and the one after the next are even better. May be IK can find the wisdom to start working towards those goals instead of what he is doing right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I hope that the next elections are better than this last one, and the one after the next are even better. May be IK can find the wisdom to start working towards those goals instead of what he is doing right now.



At-least he is raising his voice against rigging rather than selling country. I am pretty sure NS will sell PM house in 2 years.


----------



## VCheng

Mirzay said:


> At-least he is raising his voice against rigging rather than selling country. I am pretty sure NS will sell PM house in 2 years.



No Sir, he is making a naked bid for power using illegal means.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I hope that the next elections are better than this last one, and the one after the next are even better. May be IK can find the wisdom to start working towards those goals instead of what he is doing right now


You are delusional. Every election in pakistan has been rigged since 1970 general elections.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No Sir, he is making a naked bid for power using illegal means.


What ILLEGAL means?


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Dubious

@Leader @Jazzbot @Norwegian @SBD-3 @Khalidr @Hyperion @Aeronaut @Marshmallow @Mirzay
@Proudpakistaniguy @Chak Bamu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

OMG that is kinda disgusting at soo many different levels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakman12

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No Sir, he is making a naked bid for power using illegal means.



You do realise he is only asking for re-elections and investigations into vote rigging. There is no guarantee he would win in a re-election anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

pakman12 said:


> You do realise he is only asking for re-elections and investigations into vote rigging. There is no guarantee he would win in a re-election anyway.


Debating with his like debating with a pre-programmed autobot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Jiss kee jitni aukat hoti hai, ussi tarah bullaya jaata hai ussay............ navvay ameer honay say izzat nahin aa jaati.......... respect is earned through generations AND good genetics......... 

LOHAR -> DAKAIT -> ZIA KEE EXTRA BALLS -> ITTEFAQ FOUNDRY @ LICKING HINEY OF VARIOUS DICTATORS -> MURDERER --> RIGGED PM (DON'T DARE CHALLENGE THIS) ->DAKKAIT OF NATIONAL BANK -> EXILE

NONE OF THE ABOVE EVENTUALLY CONVERT TO "IZZAT", KALL BHEE NAWAZ CHOR THA, AAJ BHEE CHOR HAI




SBD-3 said:


>



Which part don't you get? How can a stolen mandate be a valid mandate in the first place?????????

What sort of a person are you?????.........I'm amazed how your brain works, or at the lack of it's working. Another thing, I've never seen a more stubborn and brain-dead person than yourself. I seriously have doubts about your social life, that is, if you have any!



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The difference vanishes if you steal it back by illegal means. _Both _are thieves then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> respect is earned through generations *AND good genetics.*........


Agiyea apni aukaad par 

Respect is earned by giving some or being humble....

One can be mouchi and be respectable (kinda) : Jimmy Choo (Choo was born in Penang, Malaysia, into a family of shoemakers. His family name is Chow but was misspelled on hisbirth certificate as Choo. He studied at Shih Chung Primary School in Love Lane, Penang. His father taught him how to make shoes, and he made his first shoe when he was 11 years old)

And now he sells his shoes for soo much ...got other examples too


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Where are Noora defenders now?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505341452616884224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Kider ho Nawaz kay chamchoo, blind followers....


----------



## Norwegian

Khalidr said:


> Kider ho Nawaz kay chamchoo, blind followers....


They are not defenders of Noora but haters of IK and PakArmy


----------



## mave




----------



## Khalidr

mave said:


> View attachment 45600


Death to this liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Khalidr said:


> Death to this lair.


according to this lunatic there are only 10000 protesters 
and governament have brought upto 40000 policemen 
protestors must be supermen then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mave




----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506509042064171009


----------



## mikkix

Ma nawaz ko gali nahi donga mai sirf mush ko gali donga. Mush ....... ko is ganjay ko phansi deni chahiye theee.


----------



## SBD-3

mikkix said:


> Ma nawaz ko gali nahi donga mai sirf mush ko gali donga. Mush ....... ko is ganjay ko phansi deni chahiye theee.



@Aeronaut Now please clean this thread from such desperate stuff.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Blast for the past


----------



## Jzaib

*Ahmed Quraishi* ‏@AQpk  8h
The most important thing said in *Parliament* | Hashmi to #NawazSharif: You in power for 31yrs but #Pakistan didn't benefit.


----------



## mave




----------



## mave




----------



## mave




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Beating on order of shahbaz sharif !




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=486022391463139


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Meant to post this here:

Must say, someone told me what Sherpao said in the parliament yesterday (referring to the females that were at the PTI Dharna, "mehfil" sajarahi hei, I feel shameful typing this, and this guy)..how low can one get? To say he is a member of our national assembly is an absolute abomination for all of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hi, this is Lahore... Nobody noticed it. Parliamentarians are sleeping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Hi, this is Lahore... Nobody noticed it. *Parliamentarians are sleeping.*



Actually they are busy in accusing poor people. They are making fun of people's poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mirzay said:


> Actually they are busy in accusing poor people. They are making fun of people's poverty.


Our interior minister Chaudry Nisar calls them terrorist..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Our interior minister Chaudry Nisar calls them terrorist..



They are nerd and greedy for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Were they thinking of making metro with that material and then rebuild it after 6mths?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

So PMLN not apologizing for murdering is telling us about their ego...


----------



## Norwegian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

3 died in Sarhad due to rains & Khattak was accused now *80+ deaths in Punjab* due to floods who is responsible?!!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=806346682733603











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1491586951087123












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=744379268936702

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

"جھوٹ بولتے رنگے ہاتھوں پکڑا گیا ،جب غلطی سے سچ منہ سے نکل گیا تو ہڑبڑا کر ادھر ادھر کی مارنے لگا ،کیوں کہ اس ویڈیو میں ملک ریاض اور ن لیگ کے مک مکا کے ٹھوس ثبوت موجود ہیں"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=608418402502648







Shahbaz's daughter* brought in police to beat a bakery's sales-man*:
-







*PP-97 rigging by PML-N*:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Everything NS has problem with now,, he has done that himself..
NS says "*Onn Key Khilaaf JIHAAAD Karoo*"
-







NS demanding temporary resignation of Gilani so allegations could be probed with-out him in office:
Has IK asked for anything different?!!! It was OK for NS to demand thatbut not OK for IK to say the same.
(***Video Link***)


.
*PML attacked supreme court in 1997*:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/34866.st

PML-N's government smashing pick-up vans *bringing food* for attendees:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=839669209408834








_*Roidaad Khan*_ ... worth listening to.
"*This is NOT democracy, it's a rotten system*"
"How a worthy man could have produced an un-worthy son like FazurRehman"
Just a while ago JH said IK rah-e-raast per haay.
*20:50+ relation b/w Army chief & NS*..
*26:40+ BMW bribe from Nawaz family to ex-Army Chief*
==============






.
.
.


----------



## Jzaib

PMLN supporters criticizing shabaz Sharif


----------



## Dubious

Gullu Butts of Punjab Police, Their Gunda Gardi captured on video, breaking a Mercedes.* Does it look like that this car had Dandas and was trying to get to PM House ? *- Shameful act by PMLN, people all over Pakistan fighting against this terrorism on people of Pakistan by the government.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152398782249527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Can anyone explain what BS is this:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=273349982854462





though the guy's story sounds not soo convincing chori chupkay pani kidher say?


----------



## sur

Joosh-e-Khitabatt.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=779671572077122






Hai Hai Kerti Mareezah,,, ShowBaaz Sharif ki *ShowBaziyoon* Key Foran Baad SehatYaab Hoo Ker Chaltee bani:
-




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152763823353383





.
.
.








.
.
.

















*1:50+*
*Nawaz Sharif* in 1997 "Jab Mai Sailaab Wali Jagah Otroon, Mujhay Aik Ghareeb Bachaa Pakraa Dainaa Takeh Mai Tasvir Kichwa Loon.. Laikin Osay Nehla Daina Takeh Os Say BadBoo Naa Aye"
(Video)


*GEO ka ... GEO ka*
Video.




sur said:


> ...





sur said:


> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

*What an excuse*:​Since Weather Department did not "PREDICT" un-seen future correctly that's why we could not do proper arrangements:
Since Weather-People did NOT have correct knowledge of "ilm-e-ghaib" so that's why flood caused more disaster. 
Now we know khawaja sahab:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

فیصل آباد - مسلم لیگ ن کے رکن صوبائی اسمبلی راؤ کاشف نے ڈاکٹر کواس لیے مار کے اس نے کھڑے ہوکر اس کو اسلام نہیں کیا - یہ ظلم نہیں تو کیاہے






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1384479778507859


----------



## Luftwaffe

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The only _legal _way to force the resignation of the PM is to move and pass a motion of No Confidence in Parliament, for starters.



Recount of votes can make PM resign if proven rigging and fraud, did you know that. If Afghanistan can do a recount so can Pakistan's ECP but corrupt ECP/NADRA/SC and political parties won't let it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Luftwaffe said:


> Recount of votes can make PM resign if proven rigging and fraud, did you know that. If Afghanistan can do a recount so can Pakistan's ECP but corrupt ECP/NADRA/SC and political parties won't let it.


some gave reasoning: we dont have funds....I wonder when Afghanistan become richer than Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Akheilos said:


> some gave reasoning: we dont have funds....I wonder when Afghanistan become richer than Pakistan



If khoon league can spend millions on Advertisements from Govt coffers why not on Recounting. 

How about 50% polling stations from every constituency to reduce time and costs, Govt is completely trapped they know the more pressure would make SC order for a recount and this time there is going to be no stay order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Luftwaffe said:


> Recount of votes can make PM resign if proven rigging and fraud, did you know that. If Afghanistan can do a recount so can Pakistan's ECP but corrupt ECP/NADRA/SC and political parties won't let it.



Afghanistan did a recount because of USA's urging and support, please do not forget that, as part of a power sharing deal worked out behind the scenes.

Pakistan is no Afghanistan, and here the ECP has the constitutional authority to certify the results of the election, or to decertify them if there is valid proof of rigging enough to overturn the entire election. PTI has no legal way to circumvent the ECP except through the courts and the Parliament, so it is well advised to abide by its decisions, and get off the streets.

But I assume that you knew that already.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Afghanistan did a recount because of USA's urging and support, please do not forget that, as part of a power sharing deal worked out behind the scenes.
> 
> Pakistan is no Afghanistan, and here the ECP has the constitutional authority to certify the results of the election, or to decertify them if there is valid proof of rigging enough to overturn the entire election. PTI has no legal way to circumvent the ECP except through the courts and the Parliament, so it is well advised to abide by its decisions, and get off the streets.
> 
> But I assume that you knew that already.



Are you saying demand for vote recount is illegal in Pakistan? Pakistan is no holy Ukraine parliament dissolved, Japanese Parliament dissolves every now and than. 

Afghan vote recount is by "Afghan Independent Election Commission AIEC" are you saying their election commission is not independent and that US had to interfere, even so US invaded afghanistan the afghan constitution and organizations are there. Just by US urging and support; afghan independent election commission initiated vote recount? wonderful why not ECP initiate vote recount by people of Pakistan's urge and support and rightful protests, why Govt and allies are afraid if they did not rigg or cheated?. By the way what is election tribunal for? it is for recount of votes if candidate asks for it has to investigate and recount within-3-4 months legally but guess what independent holy EC and its tribunals did not do honest job and 99% of those complaints have not been sorted out, now blame IK should we..lol so Innocent Not!?

@Akheilos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Luftwaffe said:


> Are you saying demand for vote recount is illegal in Pakistan? Pakistan is no holy Ukraine parliament dissolved, Japanese Parliament dissolves every now and than.



The demand for a vote recount is fine. But it must be made to the proper authority - ECP - and its decision must also be accepted.

The problem of PTI and its supporters is that they are simply not willing to accept what they do not like, and accept only what favors them in their pursuit of power despite losing the election, fair and square. Even if all the contested seats are recounted, there is no way PTI can win a majority of seats in the Parliament to form a central government.

So far ECP is following due process as mandated by the Constitution and PTi is trying to circumvent it illegally.

That is the bottom line.


----------



## sur

a very sober and peaceful rally by PML-N:
-





.
.
.


PML-N girls doing "*Shar'ai Dance*" (Religiously Permissible Dance) as sanctioned by Maulvi-Diesel.
-







*Shar'ai Touch* as declared permissible by Maulvi-Diesel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Afghanistan did a recount* because of USA's urging and support*, please do not forget that, as part of a power sharing deal worked out behind the scenes.


Yea Murrica the great wasnt happy with 1 puppet so requested another....

But god forbid the people of Pakistan are not happy...So ONLY MURRICA can initiate a recount people of Pakistan are wrong...lovely logic...what did Murrica feed you?



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The demand for a vote recount is fine. But it must be made to the proper authority - ECP - and its decision must also be accepted.


When ECP members themselves the secretary and the extra secretary is announcing on channels there was rigging...channels have video recording of rigging....then how is it ECP is right despite the piling proof? 

So its like if the judge is sold out and he said off with your head you will go like an eager sheep to remove your head or will you plea?




Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The problem of PTI and its supporters is that they are* simply not willing to accept what they do not like*, and *accept only what favors them* in their pursuit of power despite losing the election, *fair and square.* Even if all the contested seats are recounted, there is no way PTI can win a majority of seats in the Parliament to form a central government.


Isnt that what Murrica did in Afghanistan? 

Fair and square? Only you and PMLN supporters can call open rigging season as fair and square..You call us blind supporters and will support anything blindly for power.....You are rejecting proof and calling yourself logical...

As for going through proper procedure...what do you think those PTI workers are doing knocking on each and every court and trying to file their proof? The same way no FIR exists for the murder of 14....no FIR exists for the terrorism in the hospital....Pry do tell me which other procedure should be tried?

Lets not stick to PTI about justice...broaden your scope and see justice as it is served in Pakistan:

Even a Senator cant touch those untouchables! :











If a senator of the Republic of Pakistan cant pass a case against the untouchable (honorable in your eyes I believe) which was already promised to him...forget the common people! This is the DEMOCRACY that we object! 




Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So far ECP is following due process as mandated by the Constitution and PTi is trying to circumvent it illegally.
> That is the bottom line.


 The only thing ECP is following is called corruption multiplied by corrupted people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> The only thing ECP is following is called corruption multiplied by corrupted people



So what legal authority does PTI trust for justice? No one? Then what is left but protest? And those have failed too. Now what is next?


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So what legal authority does PTI trust for justice? No one? Then what is left but protest? *And those have failed too. *Now what is next?


Well we can start from the beginning and just do the recount....satisfy everyone that there was no corruption involved...

You sound like NS announcing his victory even before the poll was in....


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> Well we can start from the beginning and just do the recount....satisfy everyone that there was no corruption involved...
> 
> You sound like NS announcing his victory even before the poll was in....



Everybody except PTI is already satisfied. And PTI does not trust ECP anyway. It sounds like PTI is the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Everybody except PTI is already satisfied. And PTI does not trust ECP anyway. It sounds like PTI is the problem, not the solution.


Everybody = PPP and PMLN ...why should they even blink...they are already playing your turn my turn...

How can they have a problem with a system which caters to them? Are they everybody? Nope PPP lost popularity due to Thar Desert crisis and also their 5 yrs tenure which was worse than anything Pakistan ever went through...Lets also not forget the lost soul during the Karachi airport attacks (lost soul = Sindh minister)

If this batch is your everybody then I am sorry that is not democracy but monarchy in turns!


----------



## Leader

yar PMLN is so incompetent that it doesnt even have expert level photoshop editors !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57




----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> Everybody = PPP and PMLN ...why should they even blink...they are already playing your turn my turn...
> 
> How can they have a problem with a system which caters to them? Are they everybody? Nope PPP lost popularity due to Thar Desert crisis and also their 5 yrs tenure which was worse than anything Pakistan ever went through...Lets also not forget the lost soul during the Karachi airport attacks (lost soul = Sindh minister)
> 
> If this batch is your everybody then I am sorry that is not democracy but monarchy in turns!



The system, bad as it is, still works very well for those that control it, not for everybody. As long as it delivers for the people in charge, the system will stay.


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The system, bad as it is, still works very well for those that control it, not for everybody. As long as it delivers for the people in charge, the system will stay.


Yes...so solution is get rid off meaning kill those in charge?


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> Yes...so solution is get rid off meaning kill those in charge?



No, I do not advocate murder or anarchy.

The solution is gradual change by regular and timely elections. That is the best way possible without disruptions.


----------



## Verve

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No, I do not advocate murder or anarchy.
> 
> The solution is gradual change by regular and timely elections. That is the best way possible without disruptions.



And let the looting continue just to allow (rigged) elections to be on timely basis? Do you know what happens in France? Protests are so common there that everytime government wants to do something a certain part of public doesn't like, protestors come out and government usually scraps that idea. And there have been long sit-ins all over France, none where gov fired teargas etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Verve said:


> And let the looting continue just to allow (rigged) elections to be on timely basis? Do you know what happens in France? Protests are so common there that everytime government wants to do something a certain part of public doesn't like, protestors come out and government usually scraps that idea. And there have been long sit-ins all over France, none where gov fired teargas etc.



True, but in France the Army knows its place and does not interfere either. Pakistan is not France.


----------



## Panther 57

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No, I do not advocate murder or anarchy.
> 
> The solution is gradual change by regular and timely elections. That is the best way possible without disruptions.


Crime index of these politicians has gone so high that the only solution is to eliminate those who commit, promote, safeguard or perpetrate crime. Behind street crime, beggars mafia, land mafia, bhatta mafia, target killing, kidnapping for ransom, car lifting motorcycle snatching and you name a crime and pinnacle of crime protection umbrella you will find them. When crime index crosses its threshold, the system needs to be taken to cleaners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Panther 57 said:


> Crime index of these politicians has gone so high that the only solution is to eliminate those who commit, promote, safeguard or perpetrate crime. Behind street crime, beggars mafia, land mafia, bhatta mafia, target killing, kidnapping for ransom, car lifting motorcycle snatching and you name a crime and pinnacle of crime protection umbrella you will find them. When crime index crosses its threshold, the system needs to be taken to cleaners.



That is correct, and the appropriate way is to throw these rascals out at the next elections, just like the Zardari gang was thrown out. Do that a few more times and they will earn their lesson and start delivering for the people. There are no short cuts to this process.


----------



## Verve

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> True, but in France the Army knows its place and does not interfere either. Pakistan is not France.



In France, politicians give a damn about public and serving them, and defense strategies and policies are never in disagreement with the army. Here politicians want to make defense policies without army's consultation and many times against army's recommendations. Disconnecting from army is the issue here. No USA president can survive one term if he and the american military establishment are not on the same page. Kennedy is the case example!


----------



## VCheng

Verve said:


> In France, politicians give a damn about public and serving them, and defense strategies and policies are never in disagreement with the army. Here politicians want to make defense policies without army's consultation and many times against army's recommendations. Disconnecting from army is the issue here. No USA president can survive one term if he and the american military establishment are not on the same page. Kennedy is the case example!



When has there been a Martial Law in France or USA? Pakistan is unique in that its Army controls and dictates, it does not provide consultations unless they are mandatorily accepted. There is a huge difference in the approach. What the Army wants is not necessarily what is good for Pakistan.


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> When has there been a Martial Law in France or USA? Pakistan is unique in that its Army controls and dictates, it does not provide consultations unless they are mandatorily accepted. There is a huge difference in the approach. What the Army wants is not necessarily what is good for Pakistan.


You seem to be confusing everything with the fear of Martial law!

Can you not think this as what the public wants?

What happens when you keep probing...eventually an uprise occurs...if not today then tomorrow if not IK then someone else...

Due to you fear of the army you are advocating the people to continuously suffer and HOPE by magic the system which like you already admitted is pleasing the ruling party changes...

If it is pleasing the ruling party, will they allow change?

If not then HOW WILL CHANGE EVENTUALLY COME?


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> You seem to be confusing everything with the fear of Martial law!
> 
> Can you not think this as what the public wants?
> 
> What happens when you keep probing...eventually an uprise occurs...if not today then tomorrow if not IK then someone else...
> 
> Due to you fear of the army you are advocating the people to continuously suffer and HOPE by magic the system which like you already admitted is pleasing the ruling party changes...
> 
> If it is pleasing the ruling party, will they allow change?
> 
> If not then HOW WILL CHANGE EVENTUALLY COME?



The public wants Martial Law? It is the same public that throws out Martial Law too.

Pakistan cannot keep on making the same mistakes over and over again. There is no shortcut to a proper system. It has to be developed step by step, and the foundation lies in regular and timely elections without military interference. IF Pakistan cannot do it, it will remain stuck where it is right now. That is the reality.


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The public wants Martial Law? It is the same public that throws out Martial Law too.
> 
> Pakistan cannot keep on making the same mistakes over and over again. There is no shortcut to a proper system. It has to be developed step by step, and the foundation lies in regular and timely elections without military interference. IF Pakistan cannot do it, it will remain stuck where it is right now. That is the reality.





Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The system, bad as it is, still works very well for those that control it, not for everybody. As long as it delivers for the people in charge, the system will stay.



You phobia against Army only shows you 2 things:

Keep the corrupt 

or else 

Martial law will come

As the Murrican senators have brainwashed you into  Hence no point in discussing it any further!


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> You phobia against Army only shows you 2 things:
> 
> Keep the corrupt
> 
> or else
> 
> Martial law will come
> 
> As the Murrican senators have brainwashed you into  Hence no point in discussing it any further!



No, there is the third and proper way: *Regular Elections* without military interference.


----------



## Strike X

Leader said:


> yar PMLN is so incompetent that it doesnt even have expert level photoshop editors !




Maybe a lot of twins? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No, there is the third and proper way: *Regular Elections* without military interference.


and that is what IK asked for but NS pissed in his pants upon hearing it!

Elections can only take place if he moves his *** off and resigns...you cant have "regular elections" when he refuses to resign!


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> and that is what IK asked for but NS pissed in his pants upon hearing it!
> 
> Elections can only take place if he moves his *** off and resigns...you cant have "regular elections" when he refuses to resign!



The next regular elections are due in 2018.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The next regular elections are due in 2018.



LOL:


----------



## VCheng

Norwegian said:


> LOL:



What is wrong with that? Both sides have a right to respond. If PTI can ask for a recount, then the other party can ask for it to be stopped. Let them both argue their sides of the case in before the relevant decision making authority.


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The next regular elections are due in 2018.


Just coz you got nothing to loose in Pakistan..you can allow it to loose 5yrs...but we are sorry we cant tolerate another 3.5 yrs of corruption and look like Venice every year and not have roads for another 3.5 yrs! And when new govt comes in ....it wont overturn 5 -7 yrs (NS + SS respectively) worth of damage overnight so another set of years wasted....I rather some new person starts overturning the damage now...we might *START* seeing the results in 3.5 yrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What is wrong with that? Both sides have a right to respond. If PTI can ask for a recount, then the other party can ask for it to be stopped. Let them both argue their sides of the case in before the relevant decision making authority.



LOL. SO it means according to you, a thief has a right not to be investigated? hahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Norwegian said:


> LOL. SO it means according to you, a thief has a right not to be investigated? hahaha!



There is no theft proven yet. Innocent till proven guilty. Let PTI make its case, and let the other party make its case too. That is only fair.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> There is no theft proven yet. Innocent till proven guilty. Let PTI make its case, and let the other party make its case too. That is only fair.



If he is not worried about any theft, why stop the investigations? LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Norwegian said:


> If he is not worried about any theft, why stop the investigations? LOL.



The law allows both sides the opportunity to make their case, equally.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The law allows both sides the opportunity to make their case, equally.


Right. So if I stole people's mandate, this just law allow me to stop all kinds of investigations against myself? LOL! And you defend this kind of stupid law?


----------



## VCheng

Norwegian said:


> Right. So if I stole people's mandate, this just law allow me to stop all kinds of investigations against myself? LOL! And you defend this kind of stupid law?



If you stole the people's mandate, then the accusing side has to prove it first, and you will still have the legal right to defend yourself against those allegations.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> If you stole the people's mandate, then the accusing side has to prove it first, and you will still have the legal right to defend yourself against those allegations.


How is the accusing side gonna prove it if the accused does not even allow investigators investigate those accusations per law demands?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Norwegian said:


> How is the accusing side gonna prove it if the accused does not even allow investigators investigate those accusations per law demands?



That is exactly where due process is important. The burden of proof is on the side making the allegations.


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That is exactly where due process is important. The burden of proof is on the side making the allegations.



That is correct and PTI has produced a 1000+ pages white paper that has many proofs court can use if they are really willing to investigate widespread rigging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Norwegian said:


> That is correct and PTI has produced a 1000+ pages white paper that has many proofs court can use if they are really willing to investigate widespread rigging.




Those are pages of alleged evidence which need to be evaluated first for them to be legally acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Panther 57

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That is correct, and the appropriate way is to throw these rascals out at the next elections, just like the Zardari gang was thrown out. Do that a few more times and they will earn their lesson and start delivering for the people. There are no short cuts to this process.


There is no way you can throw out these rogues through elections unless and until electoral reforms take place and implementation of article 62/63 is ensured. As long as one of these are in power both these provisions cannot be met. Pick up the history and see how many faces have changed, even MQM is now using the same faces again and again. 

Previously Mufti Mehmood, now his son. Qazi Hussain Ahmed now his daughter. Gohar Ayub now his son. Nawaz shariff now his daughter also. Shahbaz Sharif now his son also. Leghari now his son. Itezaz Ahsan his wife in the way. Zulfiqar Mirza his wife already their now his son. Bhutto followed by BB and then her husband, bilawal and Bakhtawar in making. Qaim Ali Shah and his daughter also. Achakzai, his brothers brother in law are all in. Wali Khan followed by his wife and his son. Gillani followed by his two sons. Power is concentrated in few hands who mold constitution to suit their requirement. Only those articles are being implemented which suit them. On one hand 62/63 is violated and 18th amendment is worshiped like a deity, because it removes the restriction of two terms in office. No one thought of making entry into parliament difficult for corrupt and opportunist, but decision to provide life time benefits to parliamentarians, even he or she is there for one day, was unanimously adopted without any debate. 

It is simple garbage in garbage out. Unless the milling process and raw material is improved, product will always be what we get now.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> When has there been a Martial Law in France or USA? Pakistan is unique in that its Army controls and dictates, it does not provide consultations unless they are mandatorily accepted. There is a huge difference in the approach. What the Army wants is not necessarily what is good for Pakistan.


but both these countries have gone through bloody revolution and civil war. Is it better to slaughter hundreds of thousands or a simple take over and bringing to justice the culprits only?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Panther 57 said:


> There is no way you can throw out these rogues through elections unless and until electoral reforms take place and implementation of article 62/63 is ensured. As long as one of these are in power both these provisions cannot be met. Pick up the history and see how many faces have changed, even MQM is now using the same faces again and again.
> 
> Previously Mufti Mehmood, now his son. Qazi Hussain Ahmed now his daughter. Gohar Ayub now his son. Nawaz shariff now his daughter also. Shahbaz Sharif now his son also. Leghari now his son. Itezaz Ahsan his wife in the way. Zulfiqar Mirza his wife already their now his son. Bhutto followed by BB and then her husband, bilawal and Bakhtawar in making. Qaim Ali Shah and his daughter also. Achakzai, his brothers brother in law are all in. Wali Khan followed by his wife and his son. Gillani followed by his two sons. Power is concentrated in few hands who mold constitution to suit their requirement. Only those articles are being implemented which suit them. On one hand 62/63 is violated and 18th amendment is worshiped like a deity, because it removes the restriction of two terms in office. No one thought of making entry into parliament difficult for corrupt and opportunist, but decision to provide life time benefits to parliamentarians, even he or she is there for one day, was unanimously adopted without any debate.
> 
> It is simple garbage in garbage out. Unless the milling process and raw material is improved, product will always be what we get now.
> 
> 
> but both these countries have gone through bloody revolution and civil war. Is it better to slaughter hundreds of thousands or a simple take over and bringing to justice the culprits only?



1. Dynastic politics is a reality of politics in Pakistan these days, just like the Army and its hold on real power. The solution lies in regular elections. Every time the Army disrupts this process, we go back to square one. Regular elections will cull the herd and allow better people to be elected. What happened to Pir Pagara? If you talk about GIGO, then please do keep in mind that people get the government they deserve.

2. Those revolutions and civil wars happened more than a century ago in a very different world. With all that is going in and around Pakistan, do you really think that a nuclear armed country can have a large scale bloody revolution like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

ناکامی کے لفظ کو میں نہیں جانتا ( قائداعظم محمد علی جناح )

شرم کے لفظ کو میں نہیں جانتا(قائد پٹواری نورا شریف)


----------



## Dubious

Yaar WTH ?!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1384479778507859





Just coz kharay ho ker salaam nai kiya? I am like is the media spicing up the story ya politicians such much faltoo kutoun ki terhan country par HUKUM chalaray hain?!

Getting slapped for not standing up and saying salaam to an MNA??


----------



## Dubious

Zardari vs tinday bros 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711099822297527





Sickening BS....Seriously! Sarkoun par jiss Zardari ko ghaseetna tha usko tou 70 dishes khilai gi...All this drama...after you after you scenario ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

Akheilos said:


> Zardari vs tinday bros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711099822297527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sickening BS....Seriously! Sarkoun par jiss Zardari ko ghaseetna tha usko tou 70 dishes khilai gi...All this drama...after you after you scenario ...


I strongly protest on your post. 70 dishes were later first he became driver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Panther 57 said:


> first he became driver


 come again? this I have no clue about


----------



## Panther 57

Akheilos said:


> come again? this I have no clue about


Nawaz Sharif went to receive AZ in his car driving it himself.  When he visited Raiwind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=349775478522665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifkhan12

Jzaib said:


>


That's disrespect to the toilet, associating it with that crook Nawaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 48972



What's this?

expected better from a military professional.

Why?

There are plenty of rogue journalists who would post the same pic for plenty of military officers. 

Then you will cry foul (and I'd join you to oppose maligning military).

It is time both military and political elite develop mutual respect and not attack each other below the belt.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FaujHistorian said:


> What's this?
> 
> expected better from a military professional.
> 
> Why?
> 
> There are plenty of rogue journalists who would post the same pic for plenty of military officers.
> 
> Then you will cry foul (and I'd join you to oppose maligning military).
> 
> It is time both military and political elite develop mutual respect and not attack each other below the belt.






I am a Pakistani first, then a military pro (retired).

Don't I have any right to show my political affiliation. Am I not affected by the Govt. policies..?
Don't I pay taxes?
Please do not label us as people who do not belong to the society.....!!!

I am not maligning anyone, its a pic I found expressing sentiments of thousands of Pakistani's.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I am a Pakistani first, then a military pro (retired).
> 
> Don't I have any right to show my political affiliation. Am I not affected by the Govt. policies..?
> Don't I pay taxes?
> Please do not label us as people who do not belong to the society.....!!!
> 
> I am not maligning anyone, its a pic I found expressing sentiments of thousands of Pakistani's.



yes and no. 

Yes to show political affiliation. 
No to spreading rumors.

If you must show your love, highlight positive things that IK or whoever you support. 

Enough with this negativism about Pakistan. 

Thank you


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FaujHistorian said:


> yes and no.
> 
> Yes to show political affiliation.
> No to spreading rumors.



I am not spreading any rumours.....


----------



## FaujHistorian

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I am not spreading any rumours.....



Bro you are doing the same horrendous thing that GEO did by posting / displaying picture of one of our generals in connection with Hamid M's shooting. 

Hope you understand now.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FaujHistorian said:


> Bro you are doing the same horrendous thing that GEO did by posting / displaying picture of one of our generals in connection with Hamid M's shooting.
> 
> Hope you understand now.




*Dar warns Qadri against ‘misleading’ people on scribbling notes*
By APP | Dawn.com
Updated 3 minutes ago




Dr Qadri and Ishaq Dar. – File Photos
ISLAMABAD: Minister for Finance Senator Ishaq Dar on Sunday cautioned Pakistan Awami Tehreek (PAT) chief Dr Tahirul Qadri against misleading the people by asking them to scribble on currency notes.

“Scribbling or writing on currency notes is illegal and would render them useless,” said the minister in a statement.

He said such notes would neither be acceptable as legal tender by the business community for trading of goods and commodities nor by the banks.

The minister urged the people not to pay any heed to such calls from those who he claimed had already inflicted incalculable loss to the national economy and were “now trying to rob the people of their hard earned money.”

Dr Qadri, earlier today, had launched a movement by writing “go Nawaz go” on currency notes and urged the masses to follow him.





– Photo courtesy: PTI UK Facebook page
“I ask 180 million people of Pakistan to launch this movement … write go Nawaz go on every currency note,” he said while addressing participants of his party’s ‘Inquilab sit-in’ in the federal capital.

Qadri, along with Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan, had been protesting in front of the parliament to force resignation of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Chief Minister Punjab Shahbaz Sharif over the Model Town incident and alleged rigging in the 2013 general elections.

Several rounds of talks have failed to resolve now the month-long crisis as protesters want nothing less than Sharifs’ ouster and fresh polls.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *Dar warns Qadri against ‘misleading’ people on scribbling notes*
> By APP | Dawn.com
> Updated 3 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Qadri and Ishaq Dar. – File Photos
> ISLAMABAD: Minister for Finance Senator Ishaq Dar on Sunday cautioned Pakistan Awami Tehreek (PAT) chief Dr Tahirul Qadri against misleading the people by asking them to scribble on currency notes.
> 
> “Scribbling or writing on currency notes is illegal and would render them useless,” said the minister in a statement.
> 
> He said such notes would neither be acceptable as legal tender by the business community for trading of goods and commodities nor by the banks.
> 
> The minister urged the people not to pay any heed to such calls from those who he claimed had already inflicted incalculable loss to the national economy and were “now trying to rob the people of their hard earned money.”
> 
> Dr Qadri, earlier today, had launched a movement by writing “go Nawaz go” on currency notes and urged the masses to follow him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – Photo courtesy: PTI UK Facebook page
> “I ask 180 million people of Pakistan to launch this movement … write go Nawaz go on every currency note,” he said while addressing participants of his party’s ‘Inquilab sit-in’ in the federal capital.
> 
> Qadri, along with Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan, had been protesting in front of the parliament to force resignation of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Chief Minister Punjab Shahbaz Sharif over the Model Town incident and alleged rigging in the 2013 general elections.
> 
> Several rounds of talks have failed to resolve now the month-long crisis as protesters want nothing less than Sharifs’ ouster and fresh polls.



So you are with Qadri or Pakistan?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FaujHistorian said:


> So you are with Qadri or Pakistan?



I just posted this news to prove I am not posting rumours....nothing else.

I hope you understand now.


----------



## sur

*Kim Becker says she could have become ""Mistress Nawaz Sharif"": ""If he thinks this is OK what does he do to women of his own country: He's my father's age & he's married""*
*Nawaz bought her an iPhone too so they could talk "privately" *

*.*
*.*
*Nawaz gave her a "LINE" that she thinks should become a globally used dating line "I know I'm not as tall as you want; i'm not as fit as you want; I'm fat and I'm old; but i'd still like to be your friend..."*

.
.
.





.
.
.

Also this <<<LINK to post#22 >>> has all PML-N related content. Very useful and informative on PML-N. it will make your dry life sooooo enlightened.




.
.
.



sur said:


> ......





sur said:


> Joosh-e-Khitabatt....





sur said:


> *What an excuse*:​Since Weather Department did not "PREDICT" un-seen future correctly that's why we could not do proper arrangements:
> Since Weather-People did NOT have correct knowledge of "ilm-e-ghaib" so that's why flood caused more disaster.
> Now we know khawaja sahab:



.
.


----------



## Waffen SS

PTI losers are whining about the so-called rigging because the numb-nut IK was blasted away in the elections. He has been blabbering about justice, poverty, and other rhetorical bull crap for 18 years but still cannot beat Nawaz Shareef. 

This was his only chance but he still ended up miles behind Nawaz Shareef. IK cannot digest the fact that a mental retard Nawaz (according to the superior IK) has got the better of him in the elections. The EDUCATED SNOBS of the country also suffer from the same mental torment. Racially, mentally and physically superior IK is getting humiliated by Ganjas. 

IK might even commit suicide because he is going to lose the next elections as well. His supporters must prepare a Mazar for him. 

Hubris has certainly brought his downfall. Arrogance never works in politics.


----------



## Jzaib

It is not about winning election for him. It is about pakistan. People can choose him or enjoy their lives with nawaz , zardari, molana and altaf ,. It depends on them.

Btw i dnt know about arrogance but cheating, lying and murdering sure work well in politics 



Waffen SS said:


> PTI losers are whining about the so-called rigging because the numb-nut IK was blasted away in the elections. He has been blabbering about justice, poverty, and other rhetorical bull crap for 18 years but still cannot beat Nawaz Shareef.
> 
> This was his only chance but he still ended up miles behind Nawaz Shareef. IK cannot digest the fact that a mental retard Nawaz (according to the superior IK) has got the better of him in the elections. The EDUCATED SNOBS of the country also suffer from the same mental torment. Racially, mentally and physically superior IK is getting humiliated by Ganjas.
> 
> IK might even commit suicide because he is going to lose the next elections as well. His supporters must prepare a Mazar for him.
> 
> Hubris has certainly brought his downfall. Arrogance never works in politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Just to increase the profit of *their personal Ramzan-Sugar-Mill & Sharif-Dairy-Farms*; *with tax-payer's money*;Noora is building bridge b/w Shah-Jiv'na and Bhawana that'll *cost Rs.2.5 BILLION* with a "B" :::: See the map: Sugar-Cane farmers found it easy to take their cane to "*ShakarGanj Mill-Bha'one*" but Nooras want them to deliver cane to their Ramzan-Mill so from tax-payer's money they are building a bridge to facilitate their personal business:

-
-
-

http://s18.postimg.org/91tj73zyx/Bhawana_Shah_Jevna_Bridge.png
.







.
.
.

*Court ordered filing a 2nd murder case against NS*:​.







Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Think of it this way: Now sugarcane growers will have a choice of who to take their product to, so they are not subject to the monopoly power of only one buyer.



No, i'd think of it *the way it IS*. Nowaz-&-Family using IMF loans & Tax-payers money *to boast their personal businesses*. They are not worried about farmer, even though they claim so. They have their personal interests in mind only.

=================================== 
===================================

Text\Call if you will to these numbers. Add country code if outside Pak, before number & then message them. Earlier numbers with spaces in between are those who have WhatsApp. So you can msg them on WhatsApp.
===================================
Javed Chaudhary's number: 03008543103

Ch. Abid Sher Ali
Contact Number 041-2659397, 051-2107997, 0300-8666111

Muhammad Tallal Chaudry
0300-8666651

Khawaja Muhammad Asif
0333-4236048

Engr Khurram Dastgir Khan
0300-8643864

Ahsan Iqbal
0300-5012345
========================
No.s above have WhatsApp.
------------------------------------------------
No.s below don't have WhatsApp.
========================
Mian Nawaz Sharif:
03000786786
03000123456
03000123123
Maulana Fazal Ur Rehman
0300-8506684
Khawaja Saad Rafique
0300-4021242
Captain safdar
0302-8558777
r_mashhood@yahoo.com
Rana Mashhood Ahmad Khan
0300-8429560
Rana Sanaullah Khan
0300-4467087
Syed Khursheed Ahmed Shah
0334-5555192
Sardar Ayaz Sadiq, Speaker National Assembly
0300-8426700
Muhammad Hamza Shehbaz Sharif
03008441822

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> Just to increase the profit of their personal Ramzan-Sugar-Mill & Sharif-Dairy-Farms; with tax-payer's money;Noora is building bridge b/w Shah-Jiv'na and Bhawana that'll cost Rs.2.5 BILLION with a "B" :::: See the map: Sugar-Cane farmers found it easy to take their cane to "ShakarGanj Mill-Bha'one" but Nooras want them to deliver cane to their Ramzan-Mill so from tax-payer's money they are building a bridge to facilitate their personal business:



Think of it this way: Now sugarcane growers will have a choice of who to take their product to, so they are not subject to the monopoly power of only one buyer.


----------



## sur

This is a good representation of inclination of Pakistanis. Not the rigged elections.








Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Didn't General Musharraf make the same mistake? FB is not the real world in Pakistani politics, Sir.


Mushy didn't have any street power. And there are humans behind computers; the real world. When institutes do their research they select a sample-population. I say we could use FB population too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> This is a good representation of inclination of Pakistanis. Not the rigged elections.



Didn't General Musharraf make the same mistake? FB is not the real world in Pakistani politics, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalidr

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 54022



Again plz Khooni league goons plz come forwards and explain your khooni idiot leaders these stay orders, doob maro sab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Khalidr said:


> Again plz Khooni league goons plz come forwards and explain your khooni idiot leaders these stay orders, doob maro sab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

B06 said:


> View attachment 56966



Actually Dr. Qadeer Khan did not make the bomb either. He only provided the stolen design for centrifuge enrichment technology. There was a whole team involved in the project, all of whom were crucial in their own ways.


----------



## sur

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Actually Dr. Qadeer Khan did not make the bomb either. He only provided the stolen design for centrifuge enrichment technology. There was *a whole team* involved in the project, all of whom were crucial in their own ways.


That's why he said "*hum nay*"... not "*mai naay*".
2ndly; without those designs "*the whole team*" would still be unsuccessful & trying to figure out what to do.
3rdly, Nawaz takes credit for what! he did not contribute a sh!t into the project. *Even the decision to conduct tests was from Military*, Nawaz was *just a mouth piece* who was made to announce since such call was to be made by civil government.
4thly;; it's NOT "stolen". If it is then almost *all* countries who developed it "stole" the technology from some other country. We did nothing different.
5thly;; before anyone says that AKK took designs to N.Korea;; he did that under the orders from Military & *in exchange for Missile technology* (NOT in exchange for money for himself). And he did NOT give them any designs;; all he gave them were *contacts of the suppliers* who supply parts for enrichment.




Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> "Hum" can mean both the individual and a group. Knowing Dr. Khan, he means me. There is no doubt that what he provided was crucial, but no more and no less than many other members of the team.



AKK did not use hum as singular. He never took credit on himself alone.So you can stop with ur grammar lessens.

*What he provided, made it possible*. There was a group even before AKK came, who were already trying hard to develop something but were clueless. *If it wasn't for AKK, that group would still be* "گواچى گاں" and would have gone no where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

sur said:


> That's why he said "*hum nay*"... not "*mai naay*".
> 2ndly; without those designs "*the whole team*" would still be unsuccessful & trying to figure out what to do.
> 3rdly, Nawaz takes credit for what! he did not contribute a sh!t into the project. *Even the decision to conduct tests was from Military*, Nawaz was *just a mouth piece* who was made to announce since such call was to be made by civil government.
> 4thly;; it's NOT "stolen". If it is then *all* countries who developed "stole" the technology from some other country. We did nothing different.



"Hum" can mean both the individual and a group. Knowing Dr. Khan, he means me. There is no doubt that what he provided was crucial, but no more and no less than many other members of the team.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351575048339643





kalsoom nawaz paid 408 Rs tax, owns chaudhary sugar mill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Leader said:


> *PMLN Rally in Peshawar turned to be Go Nawaz Go Rally !
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352225158274632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMLN president and ex provincial minister, ex Chief minister KP Peer Sabir Shah arranged Go Nawaz Goo slogan in PMLN rally ...


*Dil Key Armaan Laboon Par Aa Gaye,
Assee Tey Sach Bool Key Ghabraa Gaye*.
-
-


*Sabir Shah* of PML-N, who's been CM of Sarhad and is *president of PML-N* in KPK.
.
.




​


This video posted on PML-N official FB page:>>>
*Listen from 7:00+* onwards... what are people chanting...!!! "*GNG*="گنج"=GoNawazGo"
*Then again 9:40+* *"Imran Dae Naarey"... "Wajan Gay"... "Ganjay Saray" ... "Bhajan Gaay"*
*Then 10:25+* people chanting "*Nawaz Sharif...Murda-Baad"* 
===========




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=901643236530768








کوئٹۃ: الیکشن ٹریبونل نے حلقہ این اے 267جھل مگسی کچھی کی نشست پر ن لیگ کے رکن قومی اسمبلی نوابزادہ خالد حسین مگسی کی کامیابی کوکالعدم قرار دیکر اس حلقے میں دوبارہ الیکشن کرانے کا حکم دیا ہے۔

جمعہ کو الیکشن ٹریبونل کے سربراہ محمد نعیم کاکڑ نے حلقہ این اے 267جھل مگسی کچھی سے ن لیگ کے رکن قومی اسمبلی نوابزادہ خالد حسین مگسی کی کامیابی کو کالعدم قرار دیدیا ان کے خلاف آزاد امیدوار سردار یار محمد رند کے حمایت یافتہ امیدوار میر عبدالرحیم رند نے انتخابی عذاداری دائر کررکھی تھی ۔







.
.
.
.
.




Peaceful Civilian said:


> View attachment 65664


Even if it was Jaey Namaz;; it is just a piece of fabric meant to provide clean surface to offer prayer. Standing on it with or without shoes does not mean any insult.
Also we can offer prayer wearing the shoes:: *Namaz-e-Janazah* is offered in sanding position & so most people keep the shoes on.


Narrated Sa`id Abu Maslama: I asked Anas (bin Malik), "*Did the Prophet use to offer the prayers with his shoes on?" He said, "Yes."*
*Sahih al-Bukhari 5850, In-book ref:Book 77, Hadith 67, Online English ref:Vol. 7, Book 72, Hadith 741*.


Amr bin Hurayth radiallahu anhu reports, "*I saw rasul-Allah perform salaah with such shoes* that had another leather sole sewn onto them.
*Shama'il Muhammadiyah: English ref:Book 10, Hadith 76. Arabic ref:Book 11, Hadith 80*.





.
.
.
.
.




Jf Thunder said:


> dude *this is 2014*, so i think there is no harm in setting up an age limit for this, dont u think?


*Sorry for replying you in wrong thread. I did not want to waste another post* just because you missed that the stats I gave were *recent* too. I gave you *recent stats* and *medical reason* from official sources. Read again all those example I mentioned from states of USA. And Tanzania too. There is no harm in *NOT* setting age limit to 18 years old. Immediate culture of couple should decide the age limit be it 18, or 14 or 12..

If it's 2014 then it's even more ofa reason to marry at younger age because human genome is deteriorating over time. Previous generations were less likely to develop genetic disorders. Now it's more probable. Delaying marriages increase probability of genetic defects in germ cells(*sperms/eggs*) & hence disabled children.

@Jf Thunder , I have* no objection* to 18 or 24 years etc. My point is that *one-shoe cannot fit all*. We cannot decide age of 18 in a developed community, say, England & also enforce same age on *a village in Pakistan*. Like I said central government should not force such age. Like in USA central government does not decide the age. Individual states decide the age. And some *states of America* allow marriage at age of *15, 14, and even 13*. It's very young age from perspective of some but those states decided that to be acceptable for their circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

sur said:


> *Dil Key Armaan Laboon Par Aa Gaye,
> Assee Tey Sach Bool Key Ghabraa Gaye*.
> -
> -
> 
> 
> *Sabir Shah* of PML-N, who's been CM of Sarhad and is *president of PML-N* in KPK.
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it was Jaey Namaz;; it is just a piece of fabric meant to provide clean surface to offer prayer. Standing on it with or without shoes does not mean any insult.
> Also we can offer prayer wearing the shoes:: *Namaz-e-Janazah* is offered in sanding position & so most people keep the shoes on.
> 
> 
> Narrated Sa`id Abu Maslama: I asked Anas (bin Malik), "*Did the Prophet use to offer the prayers with his shoes on?" He said, "Yes."*
> *Sahih al-Bukhari 5850, In-book ref:Book 77, Hadith 67, Online English ref:Vol. 7, Book 72, Hadith 741*.
> 
> 
> Amr bin Hurayth radiallahu anhu reports, "*I saw rasul-Allah perform salaah with such shoes* that had another leather sole sewn onto them.
> *Shama'il Muhammadiyah: English ref:Book 10, Hadith 76. Arabic ref:Book 11, Hadith 80*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry for replying you in wrong thread. I did not want to waste another post* just because you missed that the stats I gave were *recent* too. I gave you *recent stats* and *medical reason* from official sources. Read again all those example I mentioned from states of USA. And Tanzania too. There is no harm in *NOT* setting age limit to 18 years old. Immediate culture of couple should decide the age limit be it 18, or 14 or 12..
> 
> If it's 2014 then it's even more ofa reason to marry at younger age because human genome is deteriorating over time. Previous generations were less likely to develop genetic disorders. Now it's more probable. Delaying marriages increase probability of genetic defects in germ cells(*sperms/eggs*) & hence disabled children.


WTH, how did i get here? this is so cool
but anyways, i think above 20 should suffice? because before marriage, both should complete their education and have jobs if they want, because usually after that, getting education gets a bit difficult especially for the female? so in my opinion 24 to 26 is the earliest maybe?


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

Akheilos said:


>



Nice poem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

Now, Hashmi saying, Governor Punjab also attended this meeting in London but he has no proof.

*****************************
MULTAN: Makhdoom Javed Hashmi said on Sunday that he respected senior Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) leader Shah Mehmood Qureshi despite of the statement the former made against him during the PTI rally held in Karachi today.

Qureshi had called Hashmi a 'tainted person' (Daaghi) during his speech delivered to the participants of the PTI rally held in Karachi today.

He further said that it was pertinent to mention that Qureshi used to secretly visit the US consulate and added that the allegations leveled by Qureshi against him were baseless.

Addressing mediapersons in Multan the veteran politician said his point of view differed from that of PTI Chairman Imran Khan and that he had informed Imran Khan that Qureshi would never tender his resignation in the National Assembly.

Talking about Qureshi's accusation of his collusion with the Sharif brothers he said neither Nawaz Sharif nor Shahbaz Sharif had the moral courage to contact him.

Giving financial details of the PTI sit-in being held in Islamabad, Hashmi said that Rs 300 million had been spent by the time he exited the party which included DJ Butt's bill of Rs 45million.

He further claimed that expenditures of more that one billion rupees had been incurred on the anti-government protests so far.

Talking about the London meeting between PTI Chairman Imran Khan and Pakistan Awami Teherek (PAT) chief Dr Tahirul Qadri, Hashmi said that the meeting had also been attended by Chaudhry Sarwar who later became Governor Punjab.

Hashmi also said that some one had told him about Sarwar's presence and that he could not verify the information.


----------



## Dubious

Saifkhan12 said:


> Nice poem


Believe me I liked it but unfortunately did not understand SOME words


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Tiger Awan

*I want to Know Nawaz league position re this Political impasse *

what is best course of action for government?
wait the protesters out?
or order military to forcefully remove them?

on side note:
I am getting fed up with N league leaders constantly moaning about "army's Hand" in it. either challenge the COAS/ ISI chief and demand answers or be quiet I say.
(on further side note I am also fed up with protesters)


----------



## Tameem

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Tiger Awan
> 
> *I want to Know Nawaz league position re this Political impasse *
> 
> what is best course of action for government?
> wait the protesters out?
> or order military to forcefully remove them?
> 
> on side note:
> I am getting fed up with N league leaders constantly moaning about "army's Hand" in it. either challenge the COAS/ ISI chief and demand answers or be quiet I say.
> (on further side note I am also fed up with protesters)



Irfan Bhai.....Abhee tu game Shrooou hoii hai....jehan say khatam hoii thee.....just considers it post 12th Oct, 1999 without the foolish action of Musharraf removal.........This time PA & ISI forced to do the oppositjust write it down somewhere

Tum teer Azmaoo....Hum Jigar Azmayen gay


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Tameem said:


> Tum teer Azmaoo....Hum Jigar Azmayen gay


please no shahadat this time
lets actually do something for a change and all criticism will fade away
bickering over possible Aabpara's conspiracies and reacting emotionally to what Kaptan and Canada Molvi says wont do much

we are bored. lets do something please .. really dont want to see the PPP scumbags back in power


----------



## Tameem

Irfan Baloch said:


> please no shahadat this time
> lets actually do something for a change and all criticism will fade away
> bickering over possible Aabpara's conspiracies and reacting emotionally to what Kaptan and Canada Molvi says wont do much
> 
> we are bored. lets do something please .. really dont want to see the PPP scumbags back in power



Let's not play with words.
NS & PMLN already shows and can further demonstrates their resolve.....that they will not budge......no matter what come may......they will make an example out of Musharraf........do PA/ISI has the stomach to swallow that streight pill That will actually decides PA/ISI really bored enough or not


----------



## AsianLion

*Mian Nawaz Sharif*
03000786786
03000123456
03000123123
*Ch. Abid Sher Ali*
Contact Number 041-2659397,
051-2107997, 0300-8666111
*Maulana Fazal Ur Rehman*
0300-8506684
*Khawaja Saad Rafique*
0300-4021242
*Mr Muhammad Tallal Chaudry*
0300-8666651
*Khawaja Muhammad Asif*
0333-4236048
captain safdar
0302-8558777
r_mashhood@yahoo.com
*Rana Mashhood Ahmad Khan*
0300-8429560
*Rana Sanaullah Khan*
0300-4467087
*Syed Khursheed Ahmed Shah*
0334-5555192
*Sardar Ayaz Sadiq, Speaker National Assembly*
0300-8426700
*Muhammad Hamza Shehbaz Sharif*
03008441822
*Engr Khurram Dastgir Khan*
0300-8643864
*Ahsan Iqbal*
0300-5012345.

*Text them "go Nawaz go".*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

AsianUnion said:


> Text them "go Nawaz go".


Why waste data on that clown.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Tameem said:


> Let's not play with words.
> NS & PMLN already shows and can further *demonstrates their resolve*.....that they will not budge......no matter what come may......they will *make an example out of Musharraf..*......do PA/ISI has the stomach to swallow that streight pill That will actually decides PA/ISI really bored enough or not


I hear you, the resolve in Pakistani politics means settling personal scores.

I cant speak for ISI and PA if they will be able to take it. but I wonder at the grasp of the situation of Nawaz league.. there are far more pressing issues at the moment. forget PA/ISI they have shown their reluctance already. what you have missed out is a certain group coming out of the Red Mosque and chanting against the participants of the PAT and PTI.. it is amazing that how openly they expressed their desire of large scale genocide.

do note that if they bring their "martial law like they have in Syria and Iraq" then Musharraf / PA and ISI will be least of the worries of Nawaz Sherif and his family.


----------



## sur

(.)(.) *is it Ch.Nisar (چودهرى نثار) without wig??? or someone else???*​
-
-






.
.
.

*Shar'ann Ja'ez Dance*... as pronounced by Maulvi Diesel.

.










.




.
-KimVideo-More Videos-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-.
.​





*Javed Hashmi was also in Zia's cabinet, i heard*. And now that all of them have established their political career, suddenly role of Army in politics is bad.!! See *Ch. Nisar with Zia* below.
-


----------



## Leader

empty enclosure for supporters of Nawaz @ UN office in #NYC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saifkhan12

SBD-3 said:


> View attachment 88261



More fake promises and more suffering for the poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Saifkhan12 said:


> More fake promises and more suffering for the poor.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205078987480133





https://w ww.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205078987480133&set=vb.1406829333&type=2&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

punjab govt ad?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Leader said:


> View attachment 88984
> 
> 
> punjab govt ad?


man they are going nuts


----------



## Leader

Dr. Stranglove said:


> man they are going nuts



it seems someone tipped people to do this in the punjab govt ad


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

idher bhi parchi pakari hoi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifkhan12

Leader said:


> View attachment 90135
> 
> 
> idher bhi parchi pakari hoi hai..





Did the PM meet any other world leaders or was this the only photo opportunity for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## Leader

Saifkhan12 said:


> Did the PM meet any other world leaders or was this the only photo opportunity for him.
> 
> View attachment 90417



good question, he cut short his visit and went to london, probably because he didnt get appointment with anyone?


----------



## Saifkhan12

Leader said:


> good question, he cut short his visit and went to london, probably because he didnt get appointment with anyone?



Yes, who would want to meet a PM with a fake mandate, on the other hand Narendra Modi will undertake more than 50 engagements. 

************************
Prime Minister Narendra Modi will have his hands full during his visit to the US, where he is expected to undertake more than 50 engagements over 100 hours of stay - from meeting US President Barack Obama to delivering his maiden speech at the UN General Assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Saifkhan12 said:


> Yes, who would want to meet a PM with a fake mandate, on the other hand Narendra Modi will undertake more than 50 engagements.
> 
> ************************
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi will have his hands full during his visit to the US, where he is expected to undertake more than 50 engagements over 100 hours of stay - from meeting US President Barack Obama to delivering his maiden speech at the UN General Assembly.



This is just sad, he insults Pakistan wherever he goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Nawaz spend *4 cror (40,000,000)* to go address *empt**y** seats* & then ran back immediately. It was said he was to meet Obama(!?) that's why he got room in very expensive hotel where Obama was also staying.

















.
.
.
View image: PTI 28 Sep 2014
.
.
.​





.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

PML-N *Rana Mashood praising Imran Khan* & talking of PML-N's ministers too...
-
w ww.facebook.com/video.php?v=355712004592614




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355712004592614





.
.
.





.
.
.










.
.
.

"وزيراءظم اپنا ناله كستے هوۓ"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=710690379024654

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

PMLN k Jumhoriyat k maa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Don't know when did this happen!! 
=
w ww.facebook.com/video.php?v=393866457431355




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=393866457431355


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saifkhan12

Commission finds irregularities in NA-125 election - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

“There were 265 polling stations and for each station one polling bag was assigned, but assistant returning officer (ARO) produced 253 polling bags out of that a number of them were related to provincial assembly constituency. Thereafter 179 more polling bags were produced before the commission making a total 432 polling bags.

“The available polling bags contained waste and litter having a smeary dirt and mixture of disagreeable to the sight that reflected carelessness of polling personnel.

“In fact each polling bag of entire constituency is in the condition of such a mess that it can be said to be a trash and rubbish for reasons best known to the polling personnel.”

On close examination of bags, the report said, the commission found worthless things in a heap of litter and nothing was left for inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

People call him Daghi for some reason..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

SBD-3 said:


> View attachment 130177
> 
> View attachment 130178


Sure he wants a permanent residence like his political guru?


----------



## Jazzbot

When (PTI) requested Pakistan Railways to provide thrm train for Azadi-March they refused giving different reasons. Now for PPPP Jalsa on 18th they have provided them with 2 special trains. This attitude of PMLN clearly shows they both are their to protect each other.


----------



## Leader

Villages across China


----------



## Leader

bontal gai hai bechari !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> View attachment 134723
> 
> 
> bontal gai hai bechari !


Joke of the day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Rigged-PM of Pakistan so scared to go among people that his party PML-N has to resort to photoshop all the time:
.
.
(Link to Express News = 15-Oct-2014, Lahore edition)
.
.












.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





.
.
.
.
.


Snap from news on *17th-Oct-2014*.







.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

*PML-N's Islamically Halaaal Prostitute Party*.








Belly Dancer entertaining *PML-N* workers...!!
_*Halaaal Dance*_ accordingto Maulvi Diesel.























*Whose Steps are better? Zaeem Kadri's or that Belly Dancer's?*







*Oye Nawaz-League Key Andhaay Pujariyoo: I say to you*:




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Foul Mouthed PML-N:: by birth*:







.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=364074287089719


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> View attachment 134410
> 
> 
> 
> When (PTI) requested Pakistan Railways to provide thrm train for Azadi-March they refused giving different reasons. Now for PPPP Jalsa on 18th they have provided them with 2 special trains. This attitude of PMLN clearly shows they both are their to protect each other.



Be nice and you will get all the planes and trains and automobiles. 

you can't be the worst bud-tameez and expect other to give you toys. 

Time to learn the reality life. 

Even Santa clause is not nice with bad kids. hahaha


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> Be nice and you will get all the planes and trains and automobiles.
> 
> you can't be the worst bud-tameez and expect other to give you toys.
> 
> Time to learn the reality life.
> 
> Even Santa clause is not nice with bad kids. hahaha




Are you implying that Baby Zardari was nice with N-League in his Karachi show?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

oh the irony !


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> Are you implying that Baby Zardari was nice with N-League in his Karachi show?



Are you implying baby zardari was doing open defecation while shouting like mad man that he will bring down the PM. 

Like baby zardari behaving like Mullah TuQray TuQray and I i i i i me me me i i i me me Khan, doing this (hahaha)

Re-gine PM, f@rt
Re-gine PM, f@rt
Resign PM, f@rt
Resign PM, f@rt
Resign PM, f@rt and open defection in front of our parliament and supreme court. 

What a sad and sorry state.

At least Mullah TuQray TuQray finally could NOT take the bad smell of his followers and left to clean and boo-less West.

Perhaps Mullah is smarter than I i i i i me me me i i i me me Khan, 

Perhaps a little.


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> Are you implying baby zardari was doing open defecation while shouting like mad man that he will bring down the PM.
> 
> Like baby zardari behaving like Mullah TuQray TuQray and I i i i i me me me i i i me me Khan, doing this (hahaha)
> 
> Re-gine PM, f@rt
> Re-gine PM, f@rt
> Resign PM, f@rt
> Resign PM, f@rt
> Resign PM, f@rt and open defection in front of our parliament and supreme court.
> 
> What a sad and sorry state.
> 
> At least Mullah TuQray TuQray finally could NOT take the bad smell of his followers and left to clean and boo-less West.
> 
> Perhaps Mullah is smarter than I i i i i me me me i i i me me Khan,
> 
> Perhaps a little.





Please watch Geo for at least two hours to calm down your nerves. lol


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> Please watch Geo for at least two hours to calm down your nerves. lol



Aap to Juzbati ho ga-ay Jazzboti sahib. 

Couldn't handle the bud-boo and truth of Mullah TuQray and his bed-mate Mr. I i i i i me me me i i i khan?


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> Aap to Juzbati ho ga-ay Jazzboti sahib.
> 
> Couldn't handle the bud-boo and truth of Mullah TuQray and his bed-mate Mr. I i i i i me me me i i i khan?




Think and post whatever that keeps your boat floating..  

Ain't in mood of reading and replying your below standard posts mate. Would be happy to oblige if you start posting sensible and decent stuff though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Petrol prices went down 6 months back too in Int. Markets but Libidos forget *PMLN* didn't reduce them that time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Rahil khan

Jzaib said:


> Petrol prices went down 6 months back too in Int. Markets but Libidos forget *PMLN* didn't reduce them that time
> 
> 
> View attachment 143769
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143769


----------



## Leader

noora tou jahil tha hi, bc esky hawari bhi jahil hi hain... idiot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ایسی نظروں سے شیریں نے فرہاد کو لیلیٰ نے مجنوں کو سسی نے پُنوں کو ہیر نےرانجھے کو نہیں دیکھاہوگا?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Leader said:


> View attachment 148590
> 
> 
> noora tou jahil tha hi, bc esky hawari bhi jahil hi hain... idiot !



*It is heartening to note* ...........    

Letter of the century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Ganja given time to make up something from his notes/parchi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

BBC News - Viewpoint: Pakistan's social services are collapsing

The government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is facing a political and economic crisis and a spate of recent reports has highlighted the parlous state of the country's social services.

The government appears oblivious to chronic deficiencies in health, education and governance. If it addresses these issues, it is only to put out statements of denial about cause and effect and to clamp down on critics in the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

To be a #*PMLN* supporter you need three things 1. Lack of education or intelligence 2. Lack of morals or shame 3. Happy being a slave #PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mave

*Grand Father of all Scams*
As recd.

The Sharif brothers and their closest confidante Khawaja Mohd Asif are all set to squander away an astronomical sum of 3 Billion Us Dollars.which will put to shame all scammers in the past such as Mr 10 Percent and his cronies…All other scandals such as Swiss accounts OGRA Hajj Ephedrine scams will be dwarfed if the script is executed.
*The series of China visits by Sharif Brothers and their children, Khawaja Asif and a Lahore based tycoon ,are nothing but part of the grand design of the mega of the mega scams…*
The Sharif brothers have struck deal with Some Chinese coal power companies *to inflate the officially notified tariff* and capital cost of power projects by a whopping 3 Billion dollars *to accommodate their kick backs. *The 6600 MW Gaddani coal power park and planned 6600 MW coal power projects are the crux of the deal combining into a total of 13200 MW. *The main architect of the scam is Khawaja Mohd Asif *who interestingly had challenged the rental power plants in Supreme court and a favorite of former CJP Mr Iftikhar Chaudhry.
He is actively assisted in this wheeling dealing by *Salman Shehbaz younger son of Punjab CM *and active participant in bilateral govt dialogues between Govt of Pakistan and China despite the fact that he does not hold any public office.
*Sharif brothers who have a penchant for flouting rules or bending them to pave way for their grandiose corruption have established a nexus with Acting Secretary Water and Power Mr Saifulla Chattha, Ms Nargis Sethi CEO of Gaddani Power Park on one hand and looking after all important Economic Affairs Division. This division is responsible for approval of all financing agreements with Chinese companies and export credit agencies such as EXIM Bank, China Development Bank etc .*
Mr Fawad Hasan Addl Secretary is lead person on behalf of PM Sectt for whiplashing non compliant officials. The final actor in the script is *Kh Mohd Naeem present acting Chairman NEPRA and a brother in law of
Khawaja Mohd Asif and father of PML N woman MNA Shaza Fatima.*

THE PLAN The plan of this scam has NEPRA as the main instrument. Since it is power sector regulator therefore it has its mandate to determine power tariff, key benchmarks such as capital cost of power projects, plant efficiency, issuance of tariff and other critical standards which have key influence on level of consumer prices and consequently corrupt practices. The equation of corruption has two critical variables namely Capital cost and consequently Tariff. Higher the capital cost the more the consumer has to pay over the term of agreement.(as simple as that…these Sharif Brothers and Khawaja will claim that it is still cheaper than Oil based costs BUT the fact remains that it is much more expensive than it should be)

The key to Sharif brothers plan is in capital cost of coal power projects. And the citizens of Pakistan will bear the brunt of this corruption in coming years.
*The road to achieve this has been paved by Khawaja Mohd Asif who has moved a summary to NEPRA through his secretary Water and Power to reopen the upfront TARIFF already determined by NEPRA in JUNE 2013after a very lengthy process of consultation with stake holders and public hearings and formally notified in Sept 2013. *Any one including Ministry of Water and Power could have represented against determination of NEPRA within fifteen days, which have long expired. The Secretary has asked NEPRA to condone the 15 day period by relaxing Section 31 of NEPRA Act. NEPRA instead of out rightly rejecting this illegal demand has fixed the case for public hearing.

The already notified NEPRA tariff and capital cost are very generous and already 25% above the internationally available data on capital cost. This NEPRA claims was done to attract investors for a period of 6 years ending 2019.In fact foul play was also done in Sept 2013 when capital costs for a 600 MW coal power plant were increased from 585 million dollars to 1.25 billion US Dollars. The tariffs notified in Sept 2013 for plants based on imported coal were……..cents per unit.
Now in collusion with Chinese companies the Sharif brothers cleverly playing Energy and China cards are clamoring to get these costs heavily increased and *rules set aside to skim off 3 billion dollars over and above NEPRA determined price and 6 billion dollars *over and above international bench marks.

The Ministry of Water and Power are hell bent to accomplish following goals


• To increase the capital cost by another 29% from 1.25 Million Dollars per Mega Watt to 1.5 to 1.7 Million Dollars per Mega Watt for 600 and 200 MW plants respectively.
• To increase tariff from the notified tariff by 41% to 65 paisa per unit for 600 MW plant and 40 % to 60 paisa per unit.
• To reduce plant efficiency factor for 600 and 1000 MW plants from approved 42% to 39 %
• To change PPRA rules to exempt Chinese companies from Procurement procedures and competition
• To Delete two (660x2) coal power projects At Gaddani from the Govt execution list and also hand them to private sector on the pretext of shortage of govt funds. In reality the reason is that if these projects are implemented by govt then it will have to follow PPRA Rules and announce competitive bidding which will expose real costs of these projects.
*INTERNATIONAL EXAMPLES of COSTS*
In January 2014, South Korea’s state utility KOSEP executed an agreement with an Indian company Jinbhuvish Power Generation to set up a 600 MW coal power plant in Yavatmal,Maharashtra a cost of 585 Million US Dollars translating into 0.91 Million US Dollars per MW .

• Similarly The Indian Government owned NTPC is setting up indigenous coal based (more expensive compared to imported coal due to mining costs) ……2640 MW plant in Bundelkhand Madhya Pardesh consisting of 4 Units ( 660 x4) at a cost of 2.9 billion US Dollars translating into 1.09 Million dollars per MW. It is well in knowledge of Mr Shehbaz Sharif but they are notorious for inflating project costs to skim off money. Examples are Metro project in Lahore and now in Rawalpindi at grossly inflated prices.

*THE MATH of Corruption*
Taking into account the planed implementation of a total of 13200 MW coal based power projects for which MOUs have already been executed ,the total amount of money to be looted is 13200x 0.25 million US Dollars translates to a very conservative 3.3 Billion US Dollars. *In reality Chinese companies stand to make another extra 3 BILLION DOLARS.*

The scheme so cleverly designed will enable the Chinese companies to set up the plants for free without putting a dollar of their own. The method is simple: Given the 75:25 ratio of Debt and Equity for these projects, 

the Chinese companies will put in 25 percent equity ( *already over priced by 25% over and above world prices)*
and 75% bank loans sovereign guaranteed by Govt of Pakistan. 
The interest cost will be recovered from consumers.
So 25 % being the kick back, the Chinese companies will be setting up the plant for free. 
*Whereas Sharifs and Khawaja will be skimming the remaining 3+ Billion dollars*

*THE WAY FORWARD*
To save the nation from this mother of all corruption it is imperative to launch a nationwide campaign through media, patriotic legislators politicians, professionals and also Supreme Court to demand an independent estimation of actual costs..otherwise Sharif Brothers and Khawaja Asif will again plunder national wealth. 
*NAB chairman is sleeping over these cases and harassing government officials*

Source: PTI's Azadi March 14th August 2014 l Updates and debate. | Page 368


----------



## Jzaib

Good old days


----------



## FenrirX

Noora said sorry lady! You are not from the noora family that's why you have no right to ask for the party ticket.
noora party is showing its true colour these days.beginning of their end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

this noora ghunda was defacing PTI posters and was caught doing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mave




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian




----------



## Leader

pervert or sexual harrasement ?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Is this ganja abid sherali a pervert or doing sexual harassment ?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

Leader said:


> View attachment 159686
> 
> 
> View attachment 159687
> 
> Is this ganja abid sherali a pervert or doing sexual harassment ?



He sounds very desperate, could be mentally ill too like the rest of the clan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Jzaib said:


>


*Also add - Jehlum mein PMLN ki firing, as well.*


----------



## Leader

This is how I see Nooras and their Patwaris ! @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=385670281596786

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

1) Why at Jaati Umra residence? Which is private residence of Nawaz Sharif, if anything then it should be done at official PM house. Is Nawaz Sharif going to be PM for rest of his life?

2) If they want to build this wall at Jati Umra, then it should be done from the pocket of Sharif family, not from public money since its not official PM house, NS declared it PM house for his own benefits.

3) Why the cost of mere 2.5 km wall is whooping Rs 155 millions? Are they going to build a wall of silver?


@Muhammad Omar @Danish saleem @SBD-3 @Tameem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> 1) Why at Jaati Umra residence? Which is private residence of Nawaz Sharif, if anything then it should be done at official PM house. Is Nawaz Sharif going to be PM for rest of his life?
> 
> 2) If they want to build this wall at Jati Umra, then it should be done from the pocket of Sharif family, not from public money since its not official PM house, NS declared it PM house for his own benefits.
> 
> 3) Why the cost of mere 2.5 km wall is whooping Rs 155 millions? Are they going to build a wall of silver?
> 
> 
> @Muhammad Omar @Danish saleem @SBD-3 @Tameem



Imran's plan D will be Sit-in at Jati Umra they are building wall for that i guess... Or there are Threats for blasts at Jati Umra... 155 million Rs may be they are building Bomb Proof and bullet proof Walls just as Zardari build at Bilawal House in Bahria Town Lahore


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> Imran's plan D will be Sit-in at Jati Umra they are building wall for that i guess... Or there are Threats for blasts at Jati Umra... 155 million Rs may be they are building Bomb Proof and bullet proof Walls just as Zardari build at Bilawal House in Bahria Town Lahore




I know there are threats from TTP, but Zardari buit that wall at his residence from his pocket. Read above news piece, it clearly says govt of punjab is going to build this wall, that means from public money. Now why they are spending public money on someone's personal residence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> 1) Why at Jaati Umra residence? Which is private residence of Nawaz Sharif, if anything then it should be done at official PM house. Is Nawaz Sharif going to be PM for rest of his life?
> 
> 2) If they want to build this wall at Jati Umra, then it should be done from the pocket of Sharif family, not from public money since its not official PM house, NS declared it PM house for his own benefits.
> 
> 3) Why the cost of mere 2.5 km wall is whooping Rs 155 millions? Are they going to build a wall of silver?
> 
> 
> @Muhammad Omar @Danish saleem @SBD-3 @Tameem



Here we go. You guys will never learn. If NS does it, its a "Waste of money" if IK does it, is "fashion" and the "right thing to do". 

1) NS has declared the war on terror in Pakistan. He's now probably the top person on the hit list besides Gen. Raheel. If Taliban terrorists wanted to make a point by killing one or two people, who would those be? NS and Gen. Raheel. And that's it. Your nation will probably not stand up to these terrrists as moral will go down and everyone in the seat will fear these terrorists like the current civilian judges do.

2) NS doesn't come up with his security detail. Its the State of Pakistan's responsibility and specifically the Army's. So whatever wall is being build, is probably being built per the orders of his security details heads sitting inside GHQ belonging to the 111 Special Forces unit.

3) Its not just a wall, its probably has some blast proof materials too, check posts and APC's that may be a part of the package. They just announce the total budget, not all single line items.

I shouldn't have to tell you what your country is dealing with. You can see pictures of innocent children who were killed like ants by these bastaard terrorists. Do you really want to run cheap politics at a time when your country is literally at war with these terrorists, and its the most sensitive time. And if you fail as a nation fail, Pakistan will never progress or become peaceful? Hope you feel the seriousness here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

orangzaib said:


> Here we go. You guys will never learn. If NS does it, its a "Waste of money" if IK does it, is "fashion" and the "right thing to do".
> 
> 1) NS has declared the war on terror in Pakistan. He's now probably the top person on the hit list besides Gen. Raheel. If Taliban terrorists wanted to make a point by killing one or two people, who would those be? NS and Gen. Raheel. And that's it. Your nation will probably not stand up to these terrrists as moral will go down and everyone in the seat will fear these terrorists like the current civilian judges do.
> 
> 2) NS doesn't come up with his security detail. Its the State of Pakistan's responsibility and specifically the Army's. So whatever wall is being build, is probably being built per the orders of his security details heads sitting inside GHQ belonging to the 111 Special Forces unit.
> 
> 3) Its not just a wall, its probably has some blast proof materials too, check posts and APC's that may be a part of the package. They just announce the total budget, not all single line items.
> 
> I shouldn't have to tell you what your country is dealing with. You can see pictures of innocent children who were killed like ants by these bastaard terrorists. Do you really want to run cheap politics at a time when your country is literally at war with these terrorists, and its the most sensitive time. And if you fail as a nation fail, Pakistan will never progress or become peaceful? Hope you feel the seriousness here..





Please spare me from your usual rants:

1) When did IK done similar thing? Using public money like this on his personal residence or life? Imran Khan or PTI wasn't mentioned in this subject until you have popped it in. IK / PTI has nothing to do with what is happening in Jati Umra, so stop dragging IK into everything.

2) Nawaz Sharif's house in Jati Umrah is his personal home, not official residence of Prime Minister. If they are doing these security arrangements at PM house, then I'm all fine with it because it will serve for security future prime ministers too. But at Jati Umra house, it is only for Nawaz Sharif and his family, period.

3) If Nawaz Sharif's family needs protection, then they should spend from their own pockets. They have eared tons of money from this country, they should spend some from it. State shouldn't be spending on their personal property.


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> Please spare me from your usual rants:
> 
> 1) When did IK done similar thing? Using public money like this on his personal residence or life? Imran Khan or PTI wasn't mentioned in this subject until you have popped it in. IK / PTI has nothing to do with what is happening in Jati Umra, so stop dragging IK into everything.
> 
> 2) Nawaz Sharif's house in Jati Umrah is his personal home, not official residence of Prime Minister. If they are doing these security arrangements at PM house, then I'm all fine with it because it will serve for security future prime ministers too. But at Jati Umra house, it is only for Nawaz Sharif and his family, period.
> 
> 3) If Nawaz Sharif's family needs protection, then they should spend from their own pockets. They have eared tons of money from this country, they should spend some from it. State shouldn't be spending on their personal property.



1) Here's what you are missing, its called common sense. You and I BOTH know it and everyone reading it. You point number 1 was a reference, if IK did this, you'll be all over the map as to how great of a leader he is and he needs protection. But others doing it, its a waste of public money.

2) Like I said and YOU IGNORED conveniently. The security detail is the Army's responsibility. Just like when NS went to Nepal, the military had shipped his cars there due to the security detail that they thought was necessary. He's a head of the stat for God's sake and they will do whatever it takes to protect him. He is a State Symbol (and the highest one till he is in the office) whether you like it or not. So its the military that starts and initiates these security detail. NS didn't just wake up one day and said, hmmm, let's spend 150 million in building a bunker!

3) NS represents the country of Pakistan at the HIGHEST level. His safety is guaranteed by the constitution, like your Supreme Court, the GHQ, the Parliament, etc. A state symbol is always protected. The Parliament or the Supreme Court or Gen. Raheel's office building are protected. Similarly, his house will be protected also. You should move out and live in a country where there is no democracy if you don't like Pakistan's constitution.


----------



## Jazzbot

orangzaib said:


> 1) Here's what you are missing, its called common sense. You and I BOTH know it and everyone reading it. You point number 1 was a reference, if IK did this, you'll be all over the map as to how great of a leader he is and he needs protection. But others doing it, its a waste of public money.
> 
> 2) Like I said and YOU IGNORED conveniently. The security detail is the Army's responsibility. Just like when NS went to Nepal, the military had shipped his cars there due to the security detail that they thought was necessary. He's a head of the stat for God's sake and they will do whatever it takes to protect him. He is a State Symbol (and the highest one till he is in the office) whether you like it or not. So its the military that starts and initiates these security detail. NS didn't just wake up one day and said, hmmm, let's spend 150 million in building a bunker!
> 
> 3) NS represents the country of Pakistan at the HIGHEST level. His safety is guaranteed by the constitution, like your Supreme Court, the GHQ, the Parliament, etc. A state symbol is always protected. The Parliament or the Supreme Court or Gen. Raheel's office building are protected. Similarly, his house will be protected also. You should move out and live in a country where there is no democracy if you don't like Pakistan's constitution.





You're ignoring what I'm posting and continuing with your usual BS. So no point wasting more time with you.


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> You're ignoring what I'm posting and continuing with your usual BS. So no point wasting more time with you.



What are you posting? That if anything needs to happen for NS, it should come from his pocket. Had this been IK, you would be telling others, he is the head of the state so he deserves it and should be protected. You can keep your cheap politics to yourself. If you write crap, expect others to give you two cents of reality.


----------



## Jazzbot

orangzaib said:


> What are you posting? That if anything needs to happen for NS, it should come from his pocket. Had this been IK, you would be telling others, he is the head of the state so he deserves it and should be protected. You can keep your cheap politics to yourself. If you write crap, expect others to give you two cents of reality.




IK is not head of the state, lets discuss what I'll say about IK at the time when he'll become PM. For now, stop pulling things out of your rear side, would you?

How about just sticking to NS if you could, or like I've said earlier, spare me from you rants. I've better things to do.


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> IK is not head of the state, lets discuss what I'll say about IK at the time when he'll become PM. For now, stop pulling things out of your rear side, would you?
> 
> How about just sticking to NS if you could, or like I've said earlier, spare me from you rants. I've better things to do.



How could we just stick to NS when your reason to even bitc*h about is because of IK? Its like me telling someone, let's ignore your chest pain, but focus on the pain that shoots from the chest to your arm. The cause is the chest pain and ignoring would make the entire thing invalid.

Similarly, your reason to be writing these post is propaganda due to IK. Which I don't have an issue with as you are allowed to follow who you like. But don't lie or spread misinformation about the other party, who obviously isn't here to defend themselves. There is no objectivity in your argument or rational. Its just anti-NS. I am not an NS supporter but when I see people black and white lying, I will come tell the truth whether you like it or not. He is the head of the state (Premier to be exact) and by the constitution, he gets protection, provided by the Army. The Army is the one who sets security procedures. You should complain to the GHQ on this instead of making NS look bad as he has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*How Ministry of (dis) Information works in Pakistan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

Vision of #RoshanPakistan is rocking. (Well deserving). Message for nation: #*SherBanoSher*.


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## Jzaib

The Great Combination of Passions & Experiences. Pictures paint zillion words. Bullet train to bicycle. #*SherBanoSher*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Jazzbot said:


>



Khatakta hoon Dil-e-Yazdan main Kantay kee Tarah

As long as SS at the helm, PTI forgets triumphing even in 2018, He is your Next PM


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Khatakta hoon Dil-e-Yazdan main Kantay kee Tarah
> 
> As long as SS at the helm, PTI forgets triumphing even in 2018, He is your Next PM




hahaha, keep your wet dreams to yourself and enlighten us on why this drama-e-aala is silent at current petrol crisis, that too in Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Jazzbot said:


> hahaha, keep your wet dreams to yourself and enlighten us on why this drama-e-aala is silent at current petrol crisis, that too in Punjab?



Why you end your Dharna for Wedding.............Ab Bhugto


----------



## Jzaib

Tameem said:


> Why you end your Dharna for Wedding.............Ab Bhugto


lol. #typicalpatwari .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalidr

Tameem said:


> Why you end your Dharna for Wedding.............Ab Bhugto



One another patwari is spotted.. haha, whats wrong with your thinking guys, grow up.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Yara i sick of this Nawaz Government ...doing nothing and even making things difficult for the upcomming govts... i pray that it collapses soon!!!!! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Yara i sick of this Nawaz Government ...doing nothing and even making things difficult for the upcomming govts...* i pray that it collapses soon!!!!!* :p



Tu Phir Apnay Baba jee ko Kaho, Agar *Honeymoon* Khatam Hogya hai tu Dharnay par Wapis Ajayen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

I am sure, the tombs of Quaid e azam & Dr hazrat Allama Iqbal are in great danger from nooracracy! Lolzzz
but one thing must, say he survived the most strongest protests in the history of pakistan?


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## saadee

Pakistan bachaoo
Gangay ko bhagaooo


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Tameem said:


> Tu Phir Apnay Baba jee ko Kaho, Agar *Honeymoon* Khatam Hogya hai tu Dharnay par Wapis Ajayen


WO to aa jayein ge INSH AA ALLAH !


----------



## CHARGER

PC-I of Dolphin patrol force submitted to P&D | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader

so the didnt print the goddamn paper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

Safe city project to start in Lahore this year: Shahbaz- The Express Tribune Epaper


----------



## Jzaib

Saw banners on road by #*PMLN* campainging against corruption here in #Islamabad, laughed off n felt like Sunny Leone campaigning against ****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

.


*حکمران بن گئے کمینے لوگ*








راوی کا کہنا ہے کہ حکم حاکم کے تحت وہ کسی کے ابا جی سے ملاقات کرنے گیا ۔ ابا جی مصروف تھے اس لئے انہیں باہر انتظار کروایا گیا ۔ ابا جی کے کمرے کے باہر ایک حسین جمیل شہزادہ دنیا جہان سے بے خبر ایک میز سجا کربیٹھا تھا ، اس میز پر اس نے نہائت ترتیب سے غباروں کی قطاریں لگا رکھی تھیں ۔ باری باری ایک غبارہ اٹھاتا اس میں پھیپڑوں کا زور لگا کر تب تک ہوا بھرتا جب تک وہ ایک دھماکے سے پھٹ نہ جاتے ۔ غبارہ پاٹنے کی آواز سن کر وہ نہائت فخر سے اپنے نوکر کو دیکھتا جو شہزادے کی کارکردگی پر دلی مسرت کا اظہار کرتا ۔

 روای یہ نظارہ تھوڑی دیر ہی جاری رکھ سکا کہ اس کو ابا جی نے فوری ملاقات کے لئے اندر بلا لیا ۔ ابا جی کو نہائت گریہ زاری کرتے ہوئے حکم حاکم سنایا گیا کہ آپ لوگ سیاست میں آئیں ۔ ابا جی نے انکار کر دیا کہ ہمارے پاس ٹائم نہیں ہے یہ کہہ کر انہوں نے تائد کے لئے ساتھ بیٹھے بیٹے کی جانب دیکھا تو اس نے فوری کہا کہ ہمیں اس کام کی سمجھ ہھی نہیں ہے

 راوی نے جب ناکامی کی صورت جبر حاکم سے ڈرتے ہوئے سیاپا کیا تو چھوٹا بولا کہ ابا جی بونگا نہ دے دیں ؟؟ ابا جی نے لمحہ بھر سوچا اور کہا کہ بونگے کو بلاو ۔ بونگا جب کمرے میں داخل ہوا تو راوی کی چیک نکل گئ کہ غبارے پھاڑنے والا شہزادہ اندر آیا تھا

 پتہ نہیں کس ملک کی کہانی ہے ، راوی بے چین رہا ابا جی بھی نہ رہے البتہ بونگا شہزادہ بتایا جاتا ہے کہ حکمران بنتا رہا

(تحریر: وصی بابا)


@Leader @Jzaib @pkuser2k12 @Bratva @Danish saleem @syedali73 @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> .
> 
> 
> *حکمران بن گئے کمینے لوگ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> راوی کا کہنا ہے کہ حکم حاکم کے تحت وہ کسی کے ابا جی سے ملاقات کرنے گیا ۔ ابا جی مصروف تھے اس لئے انہیں باہر انتظار کروایا گیا ۔ ابا جی کے کمرے کے باہر ایک حسین جمیل شہزادہ دنیا جہان سے بے خبر ایک میز سجا کربیٹھا تھا ، اس میز پر اس نے نہائت ترتیب سے غباروں کی قطاریں لگا رکھی تھیں ۔ باری باری ایک غبارہ اٹھاتا اس میں پھیپڑوں کا زور لگا کر تب تک ہوا بھرتا جب تک وہ ایک دھماکے سے پھٹ نہ جاتے ۔ غبارہ پاٹنے کی آواز سن کر وہ نہائت فخر سے اپنے نوکر کو دیکھتا جو شہزادے کی کارکردگی پر دلی مسرت کا اظہار کرتا ۔
> 
> روای یہ نظارہ تھوڑی دیر ہی جاری رکھ سکا کہ اس کو ابا جی نے فوری ملاقات کے لئے اندر بلا لیا ۔ ابا جی کو نہائت گریہ زاری کرتے ہوئے حکم حاکم سنایا گیا کہ آپ لوگ سیاست میں آئیں ۔ ابا جی نے انکار کر دیا کہ ہمارے پاس ٹائم نہیں ہے یہ کہہ کر انہوں نے تائد کے لئے ساتھ بیٹھے بیٹے کی جانب دیکھا تو اس نے فوری کہا کہ ہمیں اس کام کی سمجھ ہھی نہیں ہے
> 
> راوی نے جب ناکامی کی صورت جبر حاکم سے ڈرتے ہوئے سیاپا کیا تو چھوٹا بولا کہ ابا جی بونگا نہ دے دیں ؟؟ ابا جی نے لمحہ بھر سوچا اور کہا کہ بونگے کو بلاو ۔ بونگا جب کمرے میں داخل ہوا تو راوی کی چیک نکل گئ کہ غبارے پھاڑنے والا شہزادہ اندر آیا تھا
> 
> پتہ نہیں کس ملک کی کہانی ہے ، راوی بے چین رہا ابا جی بھی نہ رہے البتہ بونگا شہزادہ بتایا جاتا ہے کہ حکمران بنتا رہا
> 
> (تحریر: وصی بابا)
> 
> 
> @Leader @Jzaib @pkuser2k12 @Bratva @Danish saleem @syedali73 @Horus




*Pakistan’s political history in the words of Abida Hussain*

A REPORTER — PUBLISHED JAN 13, 2015 06:23AM






Syeda Abida Hussain speaks at the launch of her book Power Failure: The Political Odyssey of a Pakistani Woman at the PNCA in Islamabad on Monday. — Photo by Ishaque Chaudhry

ISLAMABAD: When Nawaz Sharif was Punjab Chief Minister in the 1990s, he was in a meeting in Quetta with people like Nawab Akbar Khan Bugti, Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan and Syeda Abida Hussain when he abruptly announced that he had to make an urgent phone call and left the room.

When he did not return for a long time, Abida Hussain was requested to go and look for him. When she finally located Sharif, she found him singing a song into the phone. (In another news item, which mentioned It was Singer lover of Nawaz sharif, His love affair which he kept hidden from his wife, even took her with him on unofficial tours )

This is just one of the many interesting stories Abida Hussain narrates in her book Power Failure: The Political Odyssey of a Pakistani Woman published by Oxford University Press (OUP), which was launched on Monday at Pakistan National Council of the Arts.

Abida Hussain is a politician, a diplomat, an agriculturist and a breeder of horses and cattle.

She has the distinction of being the first woman to chair the District Council of Jhang and the first woman to be popularly elected as a Member of the National Assembly.

She served as Pakistan’s ambassador to the United States from 1991 to 1993 and as minister for education in 1996, minister for food and agriculture in 1997, minister for population and minister for environment in 1999.

Speaking at the book launch, OUP Managing Director Ameena Saiyad said Abida or Chandi is a well known political figure and this book is a rich collection of episodes of history, she witnessed personally.

Narrating more incidents from the book, Abida Hussain quipped that even though changes are occurring in Pakistan, Washington’s information on these changes is two steps ahead of the rest of the world and four steps ahead of Pakistan. “They know when a government will be sent packing and which one will come next,” she said.

She said in 1993, President Ishaq Khan dismissed Nawaz Sharif’s government but the Supreme Court restored it.

“I went to the United States and had a meeting with a security adviser of the US government. I said to him that it was the remarkable achievement that the judiciary has restored the government.

The US adviser suggested that Nawaz Sharif should hold fresh elections and after a month we had to go for new elections,” she said.

The representative of Islamabad Green, a non-governmental organisation, Dushka Syed asked Abida Hussain about the meeting between of the then chief of army staff General Asif Nawaz Janjua, and US defense secretary Dick Cheney in 1992.

Abida Hussain said that she was Pakistan’s ambassador to the US at the time. General Janjua came to Washington during a time when there was a lot of pressure to rollback the nuclear programme. She said in the meeting, Cheney asked his staff to leave the room and she was hoping the General Janjua would not ask her to leave as well. “The general said I should leave because it would be discourteous. After the meeting, I said to General Asif let me guess, Cheney offered his support to help you come to power. The general was shocked. He asked me if Cheney told me,” she said.

When asked about Benazir Bhutto, Abida Hussain said that Benazir was courageous woman. “She was very young when she became prime minister at the age of 35 and later at 39. When she went into exile, she learnt a lot and came back to Pakistan a more mature political leader. It is unfortunate that we lost her,” she said.

She said that she won the election against Haq Nawaz Jhangvi but after the murder of Haq Nawaz in 1990 Jangvi group was formed and it declared her Kafir and wajibul qatal.

While talking about Mian Sharif, father of Nawaz Sharif, Abida Hussain said that Mian Sharif knew how to deal with a person.

“His greatest quality was that he was never shy about saying that he was a self made man. He brought an agriculture revolution by introducing effective tube wells,” she said.

In response to a question by Lawyer Naeem Bokhari, Abida Hussain said she has discussed interior minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan seven times in her book. She said that Mr Khan enjoys the record of never losing an election.

_Published in Dawn, January 13th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Bratva said:


> When he did not return for a long time, Abida Hussain was requested to go and look for him. When she finally located Sharif, she found him singing a song into the phone. (In another news item, which mentioned It was Singer lover of Nawaz sharif, His love affair which he kept hidden from his wife, even took her with him on unofficial tours )




And that affair is just a feature in the cap of tharki Nawaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


May I ask , what PTI has done to the gillu butts of punjab till now ?
Instead of bowing down to their papa noora jee,s hands ?


----------



## Musafir117

batmannow said:


> May I ask , what PTI has done to the gillu butts of punjab till now ?
> Instead of bowing down to their papa noora jee,s hands ?


why so serious with this mental case paid PTI tool?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

میاں صاحب .... یہ تکیہ ٹیک لگا کے بیٹهنے کے لیے ہوتا ہے اوپر چڑهه کے بیٹهنے کے لیے نہیں
خود میں عقل نہ ہو تو بندہ آس پاس سے ہی دیکهه لیتا ہے


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Ya Rab, hamari kismet main bhe asa kuch likha hae ya nae? @Jazzbot


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot @karakoram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot @karakoram


Ye tuh lolwa hogaya :-D :-D Bolti band.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I Hate Nawaz Shareef (The Master of" Noora Kushti") | Facebook

noonitoons dont watch this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot @karakoram




Inflation rate down to 3% from 12% in 2 years? 
My foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

haahahahahahahahahahahahahha........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

He's just a construction contractor..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

What public gets? Peanuts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Someone please call Najam Sethi to save Pakistan Hockey.. @SBD-3 @cb4 @Fracker @Tameem @xyxmt @Leader @pkuser2k12 @Jzaib @NaMaloom @WAJsal @Norwegian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NaMaloom

All patwaris ghayab here like 'ghadhey ke sarr se seeengh'


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

Just another day in Punjab @SBD-3 @Tameem @Muhammad Omar @Danish saleem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> Just another day in Punjab @SBD-3 @Tameem @Muhammad Omar @Danish saleem




They will get that land from them don't you worry


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> Just another day in Punjab @SBD-3 @Tameem @Muhammad Omar @Danish saleem




Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill

Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill
> 
> Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill - thenews.com.pk




So the land was grabbed illegally. Are you still going to vote for them considering he's son of your leader, a leader who can't teach his son properly?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> So the land was grabbed illegally. Are you still going to vote for them considering he's son of your leader, a leader who can't teach his son properly?



please read the NEWS and then comment if it's named Hamza Sugar mill doesn't mean it's Hamza Shahbaz Sharef LOL 

*LAHORE: The Lahore High Court has ordered Punjab revenue authorities to retrieve 800 kanal state land from Hamza Sugar Mills (not owned by ruling Sharifs) in Bahawalpur and recover penalty amount for using state land for many years.

Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill - thenews.com.pk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Muhammad Omar said:


> please read the NEWS and then comment if it's named Hamza Sugar mill doesn't mean it's Hamza Shahbaz Sharef LOL
> 
> *LAHORE: The Lahore High Court has ordered Punjab revenue authorities to retrieve 800 kanal state land from Hamza Sugar Mills (not owned by ruling Sharifs) in Bahawalpur and recover penalty amount for using state land for many years.
> 
> Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill - thenews.com.pk*



brother PTI walay tu shahbaz jo bird haa uss ko bhi PML N ka worker boltay han


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Danish saleem said:


> brother PTI walay tu shahbaz jo bird haa uss ko bhi PML N ka worker boltay han



agree..... 
koi bhi cheez Shahbaz Nawaz Hamza nam ki ho wo PMLN ki hai


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> please read the NEWS and then comment if it's named Hamza Sugar mill doesn't mean it's Hamza Shahbaz Sharef LOL
> 
> *LAHORE: The Lahore High Court has ordered Punjab revenue authorities to retrieve 800 kanal state land from Hamza Sugar Mills (not owned by ruling Sharifs) in Bahawalpur and recover penalty amount for using state land for many years.
> 
> Punjab revenue authorities ordered to retrieve state land from sugar mill - thenews.com.pk*




My mistake then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Tameem

Jazzbot said:


> My mistake then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Tameem said:


>









​*@Jazzbot @Leader*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

@NaMaloom why you're banned?


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Source: سرکاری اسکولوں کے بغیر تعلیم کیسے 'عام' ہوگی؟ - Opinions


@SBD-3 @Muhammad Omar @Tameem @AdeelFaheem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> Source: سرکاری اسکولوں کے بغیر تعلیم کیسے 'عام' ہوگی؟ - Opinions
> 
> 
> @SBD-3 @Muhammad Omar @Tameem @AdeelFaheem



The Article said that They close down schools because of lack of funds and gave them to Private sector.... those 8000 schools gave the money in return which can be used to repair the existing schools.... Still Punjab Literacy rate is 62 % more then any other province should focus on KP taleem ka insaaf and Sehat ka insaaf 
*
Source tribune 

Provincial literacy rate*

While the Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) governments managed to improve their literacy ratios, Sindh and Balochistan could not even maintain their previous rates.

Punjab improved its literacy rate by one percent from 60% of the previous years to 61%. The survey incorrectly says the rate in Punjab was 62%.

In K-P, increase in female literacy rate gave the overall rate a boost of 1%, taking it to 53%.

Sindh witnessed the worst scenario as the literacy rate dropped by 4% in the province, from 60% to 56%.

In Balochistan, the rate fell by 1% to 43% from 44% last fiscal. The survey put it at 46% instead of 44%.


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> The Article said that They close down schools because of lack of funds and gave them to Private sector.... those 8000 schools gave the money in return which can be used to repair the existing schools.... Still Punjab Literacy rate is 62 % more then any other province should focus on KP taleem ka insaaf and Sehat ka insaaf





Bull cr@p. Govt schools are there to provide easy and affordable education to poor public, also these govt schools are mostly opened in far fetched rural areas where private sector never go because of no profit.

What Showbaz is doing is completely wrong, he's closing out govt schools and giving leverage to private schools to come and fill the vacuum. This can work in cities like Lahore, Pindi etc but what about rural areas? 

How cleverly you've tried to misquote the news I posted with false propaganda. Did you ever bother to read it with open eyes? Where did they gave funds to private sector instead of govt schools? Care to share?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Spanish consultant of Metro Project talking about Shahbaz shareef and the real story behind the Metro Project...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

Jazzbot said:


> @NaMaloom why you're banned?




I got banned for getting into a tit-for-tat with some 'senior' Chinese member of the forum in a China-related thread. Turns out, criticizing China on Defence.pk can get you banned by the China fan-boys that run the show here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Spanish consultant of Metro Project talking about Shahbaz shareef and the real story behind the Metro Project...!!




Guess its just a fake video with parody sub-titles.. But funny as hell..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Pindi Metro Station leaking roof being plugged by masking tape....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Direct foreign investment down 58 percent *​

*15th july 2015*








*



*
​Daily Express News Story


----------



## Jazzbot

Mohtaram Janab,
S.E Sahab, Okara

Assalam-o-Alaikum

Raja Altaf Hussain hamary Muslim League ke ohd-e-dar hain. 100KV ka transformer jaari karain.

Fori report karain.

Regards
Ch. Abid Sher Ali
Minister of Water and Supply.

@SBD-3 @cb4 @Tameem @AdeelFaheem @Leader @pkuser2k12 @mr42O @Jzaib @NaMaloom

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

so thats the way to get a transformer for your area? such politicizing of the admintration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> Mohtaram Janab,
> S.E Sahab, Okara
> 
> Assalam-o-Alaikum
> 
> Raja Altaf Hussain hamary Muslim League ke ohd-e-dar hain. 100KV ka transformer jaari karain.
> 
> Fori report karain.
> 
> Regards
> Ch. Abid Sher Ali
> Minister of Water and Supply.
> 
> @SBD-3 @cb4 @Tameem @AdeelFaheem @Leader @pkuser2k12 @mr42O @Jzaib @NaMaloom



No one's gonna comment, aik do din main koi anti-PTI thread khol day ga, and the cycle continues!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

*No advance flood warning to Pakistan - Unprovoked firing across LoC & Nawaz Sharif sends mangos gift to Narendra Modi*

*22 July 2015*



*



*​


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

100 sunar ki 1 lohar ki

*PMLN again Defeats PTI Today*






PP-100: PML-N wins by-election in Gujranwala with massive margin | Pakistan | Dunya News


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Tameem said:


> 100 sunar ki 1 lohar ki
> 
> *PMLN again Defeats PTI Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PP-100: PML-N wins by-election in Gujranwala with massive margin | Pakistan | Dunya News



they will say Dhandli hui hai


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## apnipsp

Watch Aaj TV, Geo TV, Samma TV, Dunya News, Ary News, Sach Tv, Roze Tv,Bol TV daily Talk Shows online on apnipsp and update Political news and talk shows


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*When you take a selfie for the very first time.
*


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Leader said:


>



We can feel the Pain










LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Haan jee N league Kay bhaio...yeh kia ho gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

the irony is unmistakable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

credit should be given where its due
I support Nawaz league's crackdown on target killers and financial terrorists. hopefully its leadership will stay put and wont be bullied by the blackmailing and threats of Zardari thug.



Leader said:


> the irony is unmistakable


true that. Nawaz supporters can show similar cases in in peshawar too.
whatever party , we Pakistanis lack civic sense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Tips worth 60 lac rupees given by President Mamnoon on foreign trips*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644933412311199744




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644935358275170304


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=880525698721657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Jazzbot said:


> Mohtaram Janab,
> S.E Sahab, Okara
> 
> Assalam-o-Alaikum
> 
> Raja Altaf Hussain hamary Muslim League ke ohd-e-dar hain. 100KV ka transformer jaari karain.
> 
> Fori report karain.
> 
> Regards
> Ch. Abid Sher Ali
> Minister of Water and Supply.
> 
> @SBD-3 @cb4 @Tameem @AdeelFaheem @Leader @pkuser2k12 @mr42O @Jzaib @NaMaloom




Was this done without a charge or were the charges and bills paid? In any country, lobby works. What you have to see is, if the bill and charges were and are being paid. THAT is a proof of corruption. Not a lobby like letter!!!!

When Amir Khan (British Boxer) was stopped by the security at the airport a lot and he actually was about to miss a fight or something like that, he actually called the British PM. He had also met with Madam Clinton and complained about it. His own words tell us that the next time he was stopped, he mentioned her name and that to call her directly and per his words, he was in and out real quick. This is the US! Point is, relationships and lobby's work everywhere.

You are showing us on little paper which the equipment was probably paid for (I'll wait for you to show me if it was or wasn't paid for). But in the US, we've outsourced millions of jobs to India. PURELY based on lobby!!!! Go figure that out. We call India our "strategic ally" while the Indians are thinking, milk the cow called America as much as we can so we can be the next super power. And then they'll dictate us!! Go figure this shiit out. There are much bigger things in life then bitch about someone took a piss at some's road. Get over it. Try to post something positive and productive. This is where actual and real education shines, you can STILL do your IK propaganda but positively too. That way, the intensity and hate and violence stays out and you still make your point. But you guys follow IK, so its a mob of highly drug-loving emotionally f'd up angry people!!! Now go figure that out too 



Jazzbot said:


> Bull cr@p. Govt schools are there to provide easy and affordable education to poor public, also these govt schools are mostly opened in far fetched rural areas where private sector never go because of no profit.



Give us the population of both, KPK and Punjab, school counts, college counts and university counts and than graduate counts from schools, colleges and universities. Let's see which one (Punjab and KPK) is the real daddy in education . We'll just take the same population sample. Number NEVER lie. Let's show numbers and see where the gaps are. Care to share???

If you can't post the GREAT KPK's shitty progress in education under IK, don't bit*ch about Punjab. Microsoft and Dell like companies are impressed with what SS wants to do education wise and how advance of a system he wants to put in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Viper0011. said:


> Give us the population of both, KPK and Punjab, school counts, college counts and university counts and than graduate counts from schools, colleges and universities. Let's see which one (Punjab and KPK) is the real daddy in education . We'll just take the same population sample. Number NEVER lie. Let's show numbers and see where the gaps are. Care to share???
> 
> If you can't post the GREAT KPK's shitty progress in education under IK, don't bit*ch about Punjab. Microsoft and Dell like companies are impressed with what SS wants to do education wise and how advance of a system he wants to put in place.



I could not agree with you more. After 35 years in power, the education system that SS has setup in Punjab is such a world beater, it will put South Korea and Finland to shame. After all, the quality of life in Punjab is the same as that in Scandinavia, after all our Super CM has been a CM of Punjab for more than 3 decades now, barring 2002-2008.

Most importantly, it is important to mention the amazing work SS has done with Punjab Police. The most well disciplined Police Force in the world, it will put Metropolitan London Police to shame with its amazing performance. SS deserves all the credit in the world for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

notorious_eagle said:


> I could not agree with you more. After 35 years in power, the education system that SS has setup in Punjab is such a world beater, it will put South Korea and Finland to shame. After all, the quality of life in Punjab is the same as that in Scandinavia, after all our Super CM has been a CM of Punjab for more than 3 decades now, barring 2002-2008.
> 
> Most importantly, it is important to mention the amazing work SS has done with Punjab Police. The most well disciplined Police Force in the world, it will put Metropolitan London Police to shame with its amazing performance. SS deserves all the credit in the world for that.


 you forgot that the world best health care system is of Punjab...How dare you! 

You also for got the champion of boosting industries (local ones)...Nope our textile industry didnt shut down, it just found new ventures on the moon 

OH lets not even start with the energy dept...We supply to the stars and the moon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Jango said:


> Haan jee N league Kay bhaio...yeh kia ho gaya?







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1141301369231455

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Good thread


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Money Laundering by Sharif Clan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Money Laundering by Sharif Clan*


Wow no wonder he is a minister now


----------



## Jzaib

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=906163779461967





@Jazzbot @Leader 
Pmln na122 celebration


----------



## Khalidr

Jzaib said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=906163779461967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot @Leader
> Pmln na122 celebration



Thanks God these PMLN dogs didn't took her cloths off..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

*Asad Umar* ‏@Asad_Umar  1m1 minute ago
nawaz sharif ney kal farmaya key kabhee nahee kaha key 6 maheeney mein load shedding khatam ho gi mein ney kaha tha 5 saal mein khatam ho gi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaneesh852

Shahbaz sharif Orange metro par briefing letay huay


----------



## Dubious

Saifkhan12 said:


> *Asad Umar* ‏@Asad_Umar  1m1 minute ago
> nawaz sharif ney kal farmaya key kabhee nahee kaha key 6 maheeney mein load shedding khatam ho gi mein ney kaha tha 5 saal mein khatam ho gi


U turn!!! 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1633718826887697





Waysay tou courts/ ECP/ nay bhi kabhi nai kaha jali ballot papers issue hoay hain ya votes were thrown out....hmmmm.....DHANDLI TOU HUI HI NAI! ALL ballot papers were in the box....None were tron, thrown out nothing extra crept in!

So 4 million from annual budget is being spent on maligning IK 

Obsession much?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=534749570025254

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Akheilos said:


> you forgot that the world best health care system is of Punjab...How dare you!
> 
> You also for got the champion of boosting industries (local ones)...Nope our textile industry didnt shut down, it just found new ventures on the moon
> 
> OH lets not even start with the energy dept...We supply to the stars and the moon


Who cares akhroot sar say tornay ka record banaya


----------



## Zaneesh852



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

fakhre mirpur said:


> Who cares


very typical replies...then live in loadshedding for the rest of your lives! Coz who cares if you get bjli or not!



Zaneesh852 said:


>


linkages and synergies are not created until you have paray likhay people in the field of education not safarish relatives and friends with fake degrees and collages recognized as universities without departments or even without proper staff! Fix the basics before dreaming like peacock!


----------



## Dubious

IN Pakistan democracy is ONLY for the rich:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=859342817515360


----------



## Zaneesh852

Akheilos said:


> very typical replies...then live in loadshedding for the rest of your lives! Coz who cares if you get bjli or not!
> 
> 
> linkages and synergies are not created until you have paray likhay people in the field of education not safarish relatives and friends with fake degrees and collages recognized as universities without departments or even without proper staff! Fix the basics before dreaming like peacock!


http://hed.punjab.gov.pk/sites/hed.pitb.gov.pk/files/Advertisement HR recruitment (1).pdf


----------



## Dubious

Zaneesh852 said:


> http://hed.punjab.gov.pk/sites/hed.pitb.gov.pk/files/Advertisement HR recruitment (1).pdf


Waysay tou constitution mein yeh bhi likha hai who can be part of our cabinet and well its full of liars / cheats / murderers / rapist supporters ....so how is an advertisement going to hold what it says when people with known fake degree can be allowed by SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN! Yea supreme indeed!

Chief Internal Auditor 1 FCA/FCMA or equivalent, *experience of 10 years (minimum) of similar position,* well versed with the overall control on audit, operational policies compliances, procedures and regulations.

Usually only people in the same position can get in....And like we saw, the clerk of finance minister can do audit for province and be told not to show the corruption records...  Democratic joke 



> 5-7 years of experience in handling civil/criminal litigation and corporate matters. (Foreign Graduates and experience holders of Government Organization shall be given preference)




So rich not getting taxed can send their super rich children abroad and well, guess what it is not called changed when a son of a former minister gets his position...it is called monarchy! 



> well versed with the overall control on audit, operational policies compliances, procedures and regulations



Who will decide who is well versed?



In our country we cant even get nandipur audit without the finance minister putting his hands where it is supposed to be "neutral"



> with experience of* 8 to 10 years* of similar position, *well versed with development of PC-1s, PPRA and planning & development activity of projects.* Strong experience in *developmental coordination with different government departments is required*


 So just rotate people within your own govt? Since past 8-10 yrs I have not seen many new faces in the govt level so who exactly has been given enough experience of 8-10 yrs?

Our depts are well known not to coordinate....Each is run by his own gunda!

Such a long list yet mismanagement manages to happen....seriously! Someone just needs 2-3 people, after all we know families and relatives of ministers will get in.....and no one will listen to the harmful effects and still do what they wanna do! So why waste state's money with this show sha?


----------



## Zaneesh852

Akheilos said:


> Waysay tou constitution mein yeh bhi likha hai who can be part of our cabinet and well its full of liars / cheats / murderers / rapist supporters ....so how is an advertisement going to hold what it says when people with known fake degree can be allowed by SUPREME COURT OF PAKISTAN! Yea supreme indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Zaneesh852 said:


>


I see the amount of respect one has for their constitution the same constitution's name they use when they want to achieve their goals


----------



## Zaneesh852

Akheilos said:


> I see the amount of respect one has for their constitution the same constitution's name they use when they want to achieve their goals


Actually I was reminded that I was engaging a woman. And its better to bang one's head in wall than debating with them.


----------



## Dubious

Zaneesh852 said:


> Actually I was reminded that I was engaging a woman. And its better to bang one's head in wall than debating with them.


Or maybe get a brain so that you can actually discuss something!


----------



## emperorfurkan

i believe PMLN is doing its best atleast in Punjab as far as we all know!


----------



## Dubious

emperorfurkan said:


> i believe PMLN is doing its best atleast in Punjab as far as we all know!


So this is its best? RIP than...Coz the potential of Pakistan can be seen by just 1 man Edhi....Now that called doing his best! And if Noon is calling what they are doing as best...They should either consider stepping down or cleaning their cabinet!

They have fake degree holders whom the court says no prob go win the election (and he won)
They have people who say child harassment is ok
They have people who hide nandipur disaster reports
They have people who overspend budgets and still wonder why people hate them?


If this cabinet is the BEST then I am sorry to inform you Pakistan has BETTER people to offer if they just look outside their secure circle.....And calling it their best shows they lack everything Pakistan has to offer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

So.....ermm....Since Noon does it: this just falls under democratically correct and accepted to have a gunda mayor?


----------



## Tameem

PTI can contact Gunda Group, Bcz only IK has super Laundry Machine and best detergent to wash off all sins from anyone


----------



## Zaneesh852




----------



## Dubious

PMLN decides to seek support from PPP for NA-154, message sent to Asif Zardari


So next sstep to advancement in corruption plead to mr. 10%? At this rate, Noon would sell Pakistan to stay in position...right?


----------



## Tameem

@Akheilos
Gurya....Below thread too, needs your same rigorous attention. Pls help spread the glimpse of "Naya Pakistan" idea in all nook and corners of "Purana Pakistan".
PTI govt will impose section 4 to grab land for Namal University: Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Tameem said:


> @Akheilos
> Gurya....Below thread too, needs your same rigorous attention. Pls help spread the glimpse of "Naya Pakistan" idea in all nook and corners of "Purana Pakistan".
> PTI govt will impose section 4 to grab land for Namal University: Imran Khan


its better then how rana sana gets lands . how ssaad rafique made paragon . its for a univeristy not for his property.

If nawaz sharif wants to get land for free education in kpk, he can get the land . but he cant even spend the money he looted from us to do anythng for the awaam .

PMLN Ashraf Gujjar Badly Exposed Land Grabbing of PMLN Tariq Fazal Chaudhry | Current Affairs of Pakistan
Land Grabbing By PMLN MNA Javaid Latif - YTune.PK - World No.1 Video Portal

here is ur favourite shakeel awan
Land grabbing: Influence wins over the law yet again - The Express Tribune

In naya pakistan land is grabbed for education of poor . in ur porna pakistan it for sharif family and friends  have some shame atleast

@Akheilos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Pmln hires mujra dancers to attract voters in Lodhran
Model town day kasayian toon inj di umeed he ki jasakdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Tameem said:


> @Akheilos
> Gurya....Below thread too, needs your same rigorous attention. Pls help spread the glimpse of "Naya Pakistan" idea in all nook and corners of "Purana Pakistan".
> PTI govt will impose section 4 to grab land for Namal University: Imran Khan


So it is fine to grab land from poor to build super rich housing schemes for the SUPER RICH who dont pay their tax but god forbid if we try to teach the poor by providing them with a place to study?! 

Yes I see the logic


----------



## Kshatriya87

What's the use of all this siyasat? They are all controlled like puppets by the pakistan army anyway.


----------



## Zaneesh852




----------



## Jazzbot

Rapist league getting a big *0* on its own private tv channel, that too on its so called Paris.. 
#FACEPALM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*"ماوں بہنوں کا رکھوالا شیر ہمارا" *



*



*​


----------



## Dubious




----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## Jazzbot

Meanwhile in Na-125, Lahore.


----------



## molson4u

Why PLMN is harboring Terrorist Mulla Abdul Aziz?

AN EYE ON PAKISTAN: WHY PLMN GOVERNMENT HARBORING TERRORIST MULLA ABDUL AZIZ ?


----------



## Info.Atif

Unfortunately, our politician have developed a trend of mouring after attacks & blasts except responed on terror activity. I would like to make a new sense about this scenario.
Firstly, i pray to Allah. Save us from this curse. ameen
secondly, 
if this kind of activity happend in our country, just promise to yourself that we will take revenge in couple of day except mouring for 2 days or 3 days.
Nothing will be changed with mouring. we have to protect Our people and land by ourself. 

Our army is busy to fight with enemies. On the other hand our politicians are too busy to promote relations with enemies.
We are not a nation. There are two groups of people who are living on same land. 
1st group give his life to protect the land. 2nd group take other's lives to protect their own lives.

A question raised.
are we supporting to group 1, group 2 or both? 
probably our answer is. both ?
but i think, 
We are not supporting niether group 1 nor group 2.
We have putted a black clothe on our eyes......
We can't see anything with our eyes. some people (×media×) try to move this black clothe from our eyes with their own attention. then, we see little bit but not clear. because the people who are trying to show you the picture of reality, actually they also have black cloth on their eyes...

So, we have cought in strange situation, and we don't know what should we do ???????

(cont....)


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## PDF

PMLN has truly shown why it should be elected. While it has many wrongs, I consider it better than any political party currently. PPP and PTI are either incompetent or amature to sit in government.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PMNL is breaking all records for buying loans and poor people will continue to suffer in this decade. We need to increase exports, tourism, education, agriculture and R&D sector.


----------



## Zibago

Mulahiza farmayein 
@django @notorious_eagle @The Sandman @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Mulahiza farmayein
> @django @notorious_eagle @The Sandman @Moonlight


 What a find sheikh chaa gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zero boy




----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## Devil Soul

*PML-N all set to re-elect Nawaz as its president

ISLAMABAD:* Stage has been set to re-elect Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif as the Pakistan Muslim league-Nawaz (PML-N) president.

PML N sources told Daily Times that the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) refused to allot the election symbol to the PML-N without intra-party election. After this PML-N President Nawaz Sharif summoned a meeting of the party's central council on 17 October. It is evident that the council would once again elect Nawaz as the PML-N president.

The central council is also going to elect a general secretary and former Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governor Sardar Mehtab Ahmad Khan is a strong candidate for this slot while Planning and Development Minister Ahsan Iqbal is also in the line for this post. To elect the Punjab PML-N president, a meeting of the provincial council would also be called. Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and his son Hamza Shahbaz are strong candidates for the slot. Ameer Muqam and Pir Sabir Shah are considered favourite for the KP president's slot, Sardar Sanaullah Zehri for Balochistan and Ismail Rahoo and Nehal Hashmi are strong candidates for Sindh president's slot, sources said further.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Plan to hand over chairmanship of PML-N to Maryam Nawaz falls flat
* Shahbaz Sharif and other senior members resist move * Nawaz rejects proposal to hold referendum for chairman’s slot

ISLAMABAD:* Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s plan to hand over chairmanship of PML-N to his daughter Maryam Nawaz Sharif has died down. Well placed sources told Daily Times that Nawaz Sharif wished to hand over leadership of PML-N to Maryam Nawaz ahead of the upcoming general elections but Chief Minister Punjab Mian Shahbaz Sharif and other senior leaders of the party were not happy over this decision.

During PML-N’s meeting in Islamabad, a senior leader of the party hailing from South Punjab said that it would be better if a referendum was held in connection with the slot of president of the party so that opportunity could be afforded to alternative leadership to come forward with majority vote of the party. But Nawaz Sharif rejected this view out of hand. He feared this way, not only could the party chairmanship could go to Mian Shahbaz Sharif but a deep rift could emerge within the party.

The prime minister nominated Chaudhry Nisar as his special advisor in this meeting so that the party could be kept united and close to leadership in future. There is a deep understanding and harmony between Chaudhry Nisar and Mian Shahbaz Sharif.

Senator Talha Mehmood has been offered a key post in the party. The post of finance secretary of PML-N is also lying vacant due to induction of Sardar Ayyaz Sadiq as speaker of the National Assembly. Sources said the prime minister wishes to bring Tariq Azim to this post. The post of assistant general secretary of PML-N had fallen vacant due to appointment of Abdul Qadir Baloch as minister for SAFRON. Nawaz Sharif wants to give this office any one of his loyal associates.

The office of senior vice president of party is also lying vacant after departure of Javed Hashmi from the party and some loyalist will be inducted on this post. The post of coordinator in respect of Siddiqul Farooq is being abolished inside the party. Moreover, the PML-N leadership wants to make Nihal Hashmir as president of PML-N Sindh in place of Ghaus Ali Shah..
http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/1...irmanship-of-pml-n-to-maryam-nawaz-falls-flat


----------



## Saleem

PEOPLE SEEM TO HAVE MISSED THE MOST IMPORTANT NEWS OF 10/13/2016...ON THE DR SHAHID MASOOD SHOW HE SAID, ALMOST IN PASSING, THAT THERE WAS A PROMISE BY NS THAT WHEN HE WENT TO THE UK for his "heart" HE WOULD SEND IN HIS RESIGNATION FROM ABROAD--A DEAL GUARANTEED/BROKERED BY CH NISAR AND NS AS USUAL RENEGED ON IT AND CAME BACK WITHOUT THE RESIGNATION....INTERESTING...


----------



## pkuser2k12

*IMF distances itself from Ishaq Dar's 'Finance Minister of the Year' award*

By Shahbaz Rana

Published: *October 14, 2016*


http://tribune.com.pk/story/1198623/state-owned-firms-funded-emerging-markets-edition/


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Woman gang-raped by MPA’s son, his men*


RAHIM YAR KHAN: A ruling party MPA’s son along with his two friends allegedly kidnapped a woman and gang-raped her on Friday night in Zahirpir Town on national highway, some 73-km from here.

A woman of Bhatti Colony on Saturday filed an application with Saddar Khanpur police, alleging that the MPA’s son along with his accomplices entered her house, bundled her into a car, took her to a building located at Kotla Meeran and gang-raped her.

*Saddar SHO Muhammad Iqbal called the suspect to the police station and quizzed him. In the meantime, a number of MPA’s supporters gathered outside the police station in an alleged bid to pressurise the police not to register the case.*

The MPA said: “We have nothing to do with the incident and the woman has already filed applications against different people.”

DPO Zeeshan Asghar said police called the suspect to the police station for initial investigation and the case would be registered after medical report.

*Published in Dawn, October 16th, 2016*

http://www.dawn.com/news/1290312/


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

what is about i can't understand


----------



## PoliticalStagePk

*The Punjab Treasury is Empty Yet The Rulers’ Greed And Avarice Know No Nounds: Moonis Elahi !

Speech of Mr. Moonis Elahi, Member Punjab Assembly

(Since I have been unjustifiably refused my fundamental right as an elected public representative by none less than the House Custodian himself, I deem it necessary to present my views, analyses and observations to you on this year’s Punjab Budget in writing. I am exercising my democratic right to opinion, refused otherwise through the following lines. Moonis Elahi)



As a member of the Punjab Provincial Assembly and being a representative of the people who had elected me to this august house in 2008, it was my constitutional right and privilege to have been allowed to participate in the Punjab Assembly, 2011-12 Budget Session. The Hon. Speaker’s “NO” for “unknown reasons”, to the point of order raised by Ch. Zaheer ud Din on June 10, 2011, urging him to issue my production orders for the ongoing budget session, denied me that fundamental constitutional right. This denial was a blunt refusal to honour the mandate of the electorate who had chosen me to fight for their rights in the assembly. It was also a denial to democracy to flourish at a forum solely meant to uphold, protect and respect the Will and the Voice of the People. Despite the support of the house and the already existing precedents, the Hon. Speaker by ceding his role as the Custodian of the House may have pleased “someone” but even from a lay man’s point of view, has set in motion a highly unhealthy tradition of negative partisanship and obvious partiality. Also goes without saying that in future whenever replicated the historians will be obliged to put the brunt of this unhealthy tradition’s blame on the present Hon. Speaker of the Punjab Assembly.

It is a widely acknowledged fact that the province of Punjab just four years back was a text book example of how a government and a people could come together to bring about an era of unprecedented progress and change. The provincial GDP was well above 8% and 1.4 million new jobs were coming up in the job market every year. During this time, under Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi’s watchful and welfare oriented administration all sections of the society including farmers, workers, masons, clerks, teachers, doctors, businessmen, minorities etc; were prospering. On the contrary, just four years later all the good work of the Pakistan Muslim League government done till 2007 seems like a distant dream. The people of Punjab are now witnessing an era of unprecedented poverty, deprivation and injustice instead. Today, Punjab’s self-styled Khadim e Ala has turned the province into a laboratory of his ill-conceived experiments that have repeatedly borne disastrous results, but to no avail. In the last four years the once economically surplus Punjab has become an epitome of financial mismanagement. In the name of dubious and short lived schemes like Sasti Roti, Ashyana, Danish Schools and now the reincarnated Yellow Cab Scheme the present rulers of Punjab have skimmed and squandered billions.

Let us first take a critical look at the self-styled Khadim e Ala’s “Bucchat” i.e. savings initiatives. The last three provincial budgets bear testimony to the fact that every year the chief minister has been expending public money way beyond the prescribed limits. The Chief Minister House budget for the past financial year was put at Rs 260 million but by the year’s end an additional amount of Rs. 60 million was spent. The chief minister and his honourable brother are known for doling out public funds and assets as gifts to their favourites. In the past financial year this “glorious” tradition continued and the chief minister gave away gifts worth a generous sum of Rs. 22.5 million out of the government kitty to God knows who. The transport allocation for the chief minister was of Rs. 4 million but here too we see Rs. 20.5 million of public money being spent. Similarly the chief minister could use up to Rs. 30 million as discretionary funds in the last financial plan but instead we see Rs 60 million being indiscreetly blown away in the name of discretionary funds.

The chief minister Punjab is maintaining at government expense two official secretariats and 5 camp offices which are actually his personal residences. Appreciating the fact that the chief minister has to look after a continuously growing number of spouses, it will not be out of place to ask him to look after his sweet hearts from his personal wealth rather than from the already depleted resources of the heart-broken and poor Punjabis.

This year’s Punjab Budget is an outcome of a mindset bent upon brutally ripping the last shreds of flesh from an animal’s carcass. Show no mercy and have no mercy on the poor is what this budget is all about. I wish to draw your attention to the block allocations mentioned in the budget. An enormous sum of Rs. 33 billion has been allocated to roads, water supply and sanitation, higher education, health, transport and planning and development projects. But my question is, whither the projects? As against these allocations not a single individual project has been ascribed. It seems an obvious conclusion that among other robberies a Rs. 33 billion heist has also been planned through these block allocations. Allow me to call these block allocations as “Black Allocations” instead as they are surreptitiously meant to give the self-styled khadim e Ala a free hand in squandering huge government funds for furthering his vested personal and political aims.

How can one forget the Punjab chief minister’s pronouncement of breaking the begging bowl and not accepting international help? Ironically, he made this announcement just 24 days before this year’s budget. And look at the shameful turn around, as the budget figures show that this year Punjab will receive Rs. 20 billion in the form of international assistance. Why did the chief minister make an announcement and then go back on it? So much for honouring what you profess!

The Sasti Roti Scam is arguably the most thought out rip-off, of the people of Punjab in recent times. According to authentic sources a sum of Rs. 14.5 billion was systematically looted in this scam. In this year’s budget although no amount has been allocated to this disastrous scheme but ironically an amount of Rs 12 million has been allocated to the Sasti Roti Authority. This is a blatant example of nepotism and corruption where the rulers seem to be rewarding their favourites without taking into account their own dismal failures. The poor are getting poorer but the rulers unbothered are continuing with their loot and plunder.

According to the Auditor General’s report a huge amount of Rs. 40 billion is unaccounted for in the Punjab government accounts. Where has this money gone? This is a question that will be thoroughly investigated once the present rulers are voted out by the people.

The inconsistent and temperamental policies of the present Punjab government have turned the province into a waste land and a laboratory of failed experiments. It will be most appropriate to advise the chief minister and his respected elder brother to in future kindly restrict these flop experiments to their own Jaati Umra Palace and keep the poor people of the province out of them.

The Punjab treasury is empty yet the rulers’ greed and avarice know no bounds. Take the example of the reincarnation of the fraudulent Yellow Cab scheme in this year’s Punjab Budget. Who can forget that the last time this dubious scheme was unveiled it resulted in a complete collapse of two banks and a partial melt down of five other banks. This budget round, a huge sum of Rs. 4.5 billion has been again allocated to the yellow cab scheme. According to sources, Mr. Ishaq Dar has already inked a deal with a French automobiles manufacturer and a huge chunk of the allocated funds for this scheme will go down the deep pockets of “you know who”. Yellow Cabs Part 2 will be another scandal worth public accountability in the days to come.

In the face of rampant youth unemployment the need of the hour was to lift ban on government jobs and create well thought out youth self-employment schemes. But the current Punjab rulers instead of living up to this dire need have announced another fraudulent scheme in the budget which on the face of it will be meant to give Rs. 20,000 as financial assistance to the “deserving” youth but in actuality will be meant to espouse nepotism and corruption. Pray! Let me know that in today’s day and age what kind of business can one start with such a paltry “financial assistance”? That a government which in the last three years has not paid a penny of zakat to the deserving now with elections around the corner is bent upon extorting the public rupee for vested personal and political gains is but obvious here.

The Local Governments had become the agents of progress in the past. The present Punjab dispensation on the one hand has been delaying holding of LG elections and on the other it has allocated a staggering sum of Rs. 148 billion in this year’s budget for local governments. The obvious conclusion in this regard is again that the present Punjab rulers hell bent on looting and robbing the poor and the deprived will siphon this money through their self-appointed administrators. It is but evident that the reins of these funds will be in the hands of the chief minister and his band of forty thieves.

The last three provincial budgets have proven to be a nightmare for the people of South Punjab. They have been deprived of their rightful share in the provincial resources and left out of development plans. The truth is that there are still over twenty thousand floods devastated families living in South Punjab who still have not received the long awaited first tranche of Rs. 20,000 for reconstructing their lives. They talk of a dubious Ashyana Housing scheme while thousands of South Punjab families who lost everything in floods are still living without a roof over their heads and awaiting the arrival of the much trumpeted help. This year’s announcement of Rs.72 billion for South Punjab will prove to be yet another false promise like this government’s previous announcements for South Punjab.

On the one side, Punjab’s 63,000 plus government schools have not sighted any support in the past three budgets and on the other side their rightful share in the education budget is being vandalized in the name of the dubious Danish Schools scheme. The sel-proclaimed khadim e Ala blinded by corruption and self-glorification has brought the province’s educational growth to a grinding halt. The living proof of which is that Punjab’s literacy rate which was above 62% just four years back has now plummeted to less than 50%.

The provincial health sector is no exception to the rule. The last three years have been an unmitigated night mare for government hospitals their managements, doctors, nurses, paramedics and most of all for the poor patients. The free health care system for the sick and the needy provided by Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi’s government is now a thing of the past. The present government’s mishandling of the provincial health system has given birth to numerous issues and the sufferings of the ailing public have increased tremendously. Free medicines routinely available in government hospitals four years back are now no longer available. The disgruntlement of the medical community including doctors, nurses and paramedics is also at an unprecedented high. And lo and behold, the Punjab rulers instead of listening to this most vital community’s grievances preferred to beat them on roads and put them behind bars. What a shameful way to run the health system of a province of over 80 million people!

Look at the Punjab government’s callousness towards people’s right to Access of Justice. Is it not shameful that not a penny has been allocated to this vital protection of the people against the high handedness of the powerful? Is the law and order situation now so ideal in Punjab that the people have no need for such initiatives?

At the end, I will like to draw your attention towards the incumbent Punjab government’s dismal performance in utilisation of the last three year’s Annual Development Programmes’ budgets and its poor revenue collection performance. The irony is that while there is a 100% increase in the chief minister’s budget, a 50% decline in the ADP spending has been witnessed in the last three years. Similarly there is also an approximate 40% drop in the provincial revenue receipts of the last three years. I ask that with what cheek this government can claim to better the lives of the Punjabis this year when it has done everything to ruin them in the previous three years. Allow me to say that Punjab is confronted with this current tragic fate because of a polygamous ruler’s mismanagement and incompetence. At the end of the speech the Speaker accepted to make Moonis Elahi’s views on Punjab budget as part of the assembly record.
*


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Rana Sana Ullah will be responsible if anything happens to me - PML N MPA Mian Tahir *

*MPA Tahir Ullah accuses Law minister Sanaullah on record during Punjab assembly's session*

*18th October,2016*


*



*


----------



## Danish saleem

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Rana Sana Ullah will be responsible if anything happens to me - PML N MPA Mian Tahir *
> 
> *MPA Tahir Ullah accuses Law minister Sanaullah on record during Punjab assembly's session*
> 
> *18th October,2016*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



may i know the name of PTI 's MPA just join PML N from Mardan?
posts that too if you use the slogan of justice.


----------



## PoliticalStagePk

*A Few Questions: Moonis Elahi*
A few questions have been giving sleepless nights to countless Muslims across the globe in recent times.

Firstly, while they strongly believe that Islam is a message of peace, progress and harmony, the Muslims of the world desperately want to know that why they are currently steeped in the worst kinds of ignorance, intrigue and ignominy?

Secondly, they also want to know that while Islam emphasizes on the maximization of the best in human nature, why today some of them are capitalizing on the worst in human nature to the detriment of mankind?

Thirdly, they are now seeking to find out the answer to this vital question that why despite abundant human and natural resources, oil for instance, the majority of today’s 1.5 billion Muslims living in 55 Muslim countries of the world are pitted in abject poverty and forced to live in extremely trying social, economic and political conditions?
Pakistan is no exception to the rule. As a matter of fact, the worst conditions that can prevail in any present day Muslim land are all at their full foul play in the Land of the Pure. Another sordid truth is that while Pakistan’s present reputation as the hot-bed of terrorism precedes all its earlier claims to fame, the thinking Pakistanis have always been haunted by Pakistan’s reputation as being a country surviving essentially on foreign pittances since birth. The fact remains that if terrorism has recently become synonymous with Pakistan the flip side of the Pakistani coin has always featured the “green begging bowl”. We have been known as a nation of charity seekers through out our 62 years history. Today, the Pakistanis have the right to know that while the Holy Prophet (PBUH) enjoined upon all Muslims to seek knowledge as an obligation even if that meant going to China, why instead of knowledge we only look up to China for financial support? And not just to China, why have we been trotting the globe from Saudi Arabia to Libya and from Europe to the United States of America busy begging for riyals, yens, pounds and dollars? Here by “we” the obvious allusion is to the respective Pakistani governments since 1947 which have always taken pride in their success of wining charity and alms in the form of aid and loans from richer countries. In fact, foreign borrowings are the barometer of a government’s success even today. The false rule of higher the borrowing, stronger the government is what the Pakistanis have been made to appreciate all along. The people of Pakistan are now questioning the true merit of this fallacy more than ever before. Destined for greatness, they want to know that why have they been reduced to a nation of borrowers?

The quality of religious education currently being imparted in the Muslim world is also a matter of grave concern for the present day thinking Muslims. There are many of them incessantly searching an answer to questions like why religious education in Muslim societies instead of nurturing has blocked intellectual and material growth? They are desirous to find out that why today’s religious education is not helping them in the attainment of material success. Muslims are keen to know that why instead of making them self reliant and bringing them at par with the knowledge and technological standards of the developed societies today’s religious teaching is making them further dependant on the west for almost every thing? From modern textile machines to F.16s there is nothing any of the Muslim countries can proudly claim to have become self-sufficient in. Today, every thinking Muslim wants to know that why has the true Islamic knowledge base been over-shadowed by the debate between belief and disbelief and why are we so behind the West?

Another strange contradiction scarring Islamic values today is the presence of a mindset that on one hand persuades the followers to lay down their lives in the name of Islam and on the other hand itself falls miserably short of the great Islamic moral and social codes and ethics. I see examples of this dichotomy spread all around us. While driving in Lahore city, I often come across posters, banners and bill-boards of religious groups declaring their unflinching love and loyalty to the Holy Prophet (PBUH). As a Muslim I also share the same feelings but then I ask myself that are we following in deed what we are claiming in word? I ask myself that if we were truly following the teachings of our Holy Prophet (PBUH) then would the vices of food adulteration and an unbridled squandering of time and resources be as rampant in our society as they are today. I ask myself that why are our cities and towns infested with filth and rubbish while our Holy Prophet (PBUH) has taught us that “cleanliness is half faith”. I ask you that had we been the true followers of the Prophet of Islam (PBUH) as we claim to be then would we be as divided and resource less as we are today and could our lives be as undisciplined as they are today?

Who are those who have restricted the pursuit of knowledge and free inquiry in Muslim societies? Who are those who have eclipsed the light of true Islam from reaching and enlightening our lives? Are we to continue groping in this enforced darkness thrusted upon us? Why the Holy Quran, God’s final message to mankind and the world’s most recited book, is only presented to us as a book of atonement and not of enlightenment? Why are the so-called custodians of God’s final message not allowing us to rationalize our lives and find our answers in the light of true Quranic teachings? Such and similar other questions are looming large in the minds of thinking Muslims of the 21st century.

The startling truth is that Muslim thinking was rendered a strong blow a few centuries back when reason was made subservient to blind faith. It is also true that since then Muslim thinking has not been able to retrace its way back to its glorious past and the retrogressive forces have not let free enquiry play its role in the re-ascendancy of reason in the Muslim world.

The first word with which God began His communication with the Holy Prophet (PBUH) was “Iqra”…Read, yet is it not true that for centuries the Muslim world has been deliberately kept away from following this divine injunction? Can we deny the fact that amongst the top 500 universities of the world there is not a single university belonging to the Muslim world considered worthy of a place in the coveted list? Can we question the veracity of the charge that let alone American and European universities there is not a single university in the Muslim world which can parallel even some of the more known Indian universities of today. Similarly, as opposed to an innumerable number of American, European and even Indian Nobel laureates what is the number of Muslim recipients of the world’s most prestigious award conferred on men and women of outstanding knowledge?

An undeniable truth of our times is that the world we today live in has been crafted by Western thought and we are only recycling the knowledge transferred to us by the West. Here, allow me to categorically state that I am not among those who believe in the supremacy of modern science and technology over human spirit. On the contrary, I am of the firm belief that there is no conflict between the two and that the minds which refute religion for science and otherwise are both “Baatil”…. False and Untrue.

To sum it up, I believe the time has come for the Muslim world to make a fresh journey with in and find answers to some basic questions, a few of which I have dared to put forth.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Punjab Gov Documentary on the Sikh girl who topped matric exams

with aerial footage of Nankana Sahib


----------



## Jzaib

Danish saleem said:


> may i know the name of PTI 's MPA just join PML N from Mardan?
> posts that too if you use the slogan of justice.


Then u say u r not a noonie. I feel u r party of maryium nawaz propaganda cell


----------



## AsianLion

Well Interior Minister Nisar Ali Khan press conference after 2nd Nov protest:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PMLN should end electricity load shedding within months. Otherwise they will face public reaction.


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

abb ye bhe hoga kia .. pyar nahi mila suicide karle abb election ticket nahi mila suicide wah re meri qoum!


----------



## friendly_troll96

pichli bar vote diya bijli lanay ka, wo hum le aye. ab vote do tuo sikhayen ge k is bijli ko istemal kese krna hai.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859141400406962177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859125802536972289


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## Zibago

نواز شریف کی جنگ ۔۔۔!

1990 میں صدر غلام اسحاق خان نے اپنے صدارتی اختیار 58 ٹو بی کو استعمال کرتے ہوئے بے نظیر بھٹو کی حکومت کو کرپشن کے الزامات کے تحت برطرف کر دیا۔ نواز شریف نے صدر کے اس اقدام کا بھرپور انداز میں خیر مقدم کیا۔

1993 میں صدر غلام اسحاق خان نے اپنے اسی اختیار کو دوبارہ استعمال کرتے ہوئے کرپشن کے الزمات کے تحت ہی نواز شریف کی حکومت ہٹانے اور اسمبلیاں توڑنے کا حکم جاری کیا تو نواز شریف نے صدر کا یہ حکم ماننے سے انکار کر دیا۔

نواز شریف نے صدر کے اس حکم کو سپریم کورٹ میں چیلنج کر دیا اور سپریم کورٹ نے 26 مئی 1993 کو اپنا ایک انتہائی متنازع فیصلہ سنایا جس میں وضاحت کی کہ کرپشن اور بیڈ گورننس سے آئین شکنی نہیں ہوتی لہذا صدر مذکورہ صورتوں میں اسمبلیاں نہیں توڑ سکتے۔
ایوان صدر اور نواز شریف کے درمیان تنازع جاری رہا جس پر باالآخر پاک فوج نے مداخلت کی اور دونوں سےا ستعفی لے کر معاملہ ختم کر دیا۔

1997 میں نواز شریف دوسری بار ملک کے وزیراعظم بنے تو اس نے فوری طور پر 14ویں آئینی ترمیم کرتے ہوئے صدر کی اسمبلیاں توڑنے کا اختیار ختم کر دیا۔ اس آئینی ترمیم کے بعد وزیراعظم کسی کے سامنے جوابدہ نہ رہے۔ نواز شریف نے مزکورہ آئینی ترمیم میں ایسی شقیں ڈالیں جس کے بعد پارلمنٹ بھی اس کی مرضی کے خلاف کوئی فیصلہ کرنے کے قابل نہ رہی۔
کچھ اراکین پارلیمنٹ نے اس آئینی تریم کے خلاف سپریم کورٹ سے رجوع کیا۔ سپریم کورٹ نے درخواست سماعت کے لیے منظور کر لی تو نواز شریف سخت طیش میں آگئے اور کھل کر سپریم کورٹ پر تنقید کی۔ جب پر سپریم کورٹ نے ان کو توہین عدالت کا نوٹس بھیجا۔

حاالت خراب ہوتے دیکھ کر صدر پاکستان اور پاک فوج کے اس وقت کے سربراہ نواز شریف کو سمجھانے آئے اور درخواست کی کہ اس معاملے کو اچھے طریقے سے حل کریں۔ نواز شریف نے ضد کی کہ " چیف جسٹس سجاد علی شاہ کو اپنا عہدہ چھوڑنا ہوگا" ۔ ساتھ ہی نہایت جارحانہ انداز میں نہ صرف سپریم کورٹ میں اپنے مرضی کے ججز تعینات کرنے شروع کر دئیے بلکہ جسٹس سجاد علی شاہ کے قریب سمجھے جانے والے ججوں کی تنزلی بھی کر دی۔ جن ججوں کی تنزلی ہوئی انہوں نےنواز شریف کے اس حکم کے خلاف کوئٹہ ھائی کورٹ میں اپیل کر دی اور بہت سے ججز چیف جسٹس سجاد علی شاہ کے ساتھ کھڑے ہوگئے۔ 
اسی دوران پشاور ھائی کورٹ سے ان دو ججز کی معزولی کا حکم آگیا جنکی تنزلی ہوئی تھی اور پشاور ھائی کورٹ کے چیف جسٹس سعید الزماں صدیقی نے خود کو سپریم کورٹ کا عبوری چیف جسٹس قرار دےد یا۔
تاہم چیف جسٹس سجاد علی شاہ اپنی کرسی پر موجود رہے اور نواز شریف کے خلاف کیس کی سماعت جاری رکھی جس پر 30 نومبر 1997 کو عین اس وقت جب کیس کی سماعت جاری تھی نواز شریف کے کیبنٹ کے وزراء اور بہت بڑی تعداد میں پارٹی اراکین نے سپریم کورٹ پر حملہ کر دیا اور عدالتی کاروائی روک دی۔

چیف جسٹس نے پاک فوج سے مدد طلب کرتے ہوئے فوراً 14 ویں آئینی ترمیم کو منسوخ کر دیا اور صدر کے اختیارات بحال کر دئیے۔ پاک فوج نے حالات کی نزاکت کو دیکھتے ہوئے چیف جسٹس کا یہ حکم ماننے سے معذوری ظاہر کی۔ نواز شریف نے فوری طور پر صدر فاروق لغاری کو استعفی دینے پر مجبور کر دیا اور وسیم سجاد کو عبوری صدر مقرر کرتے ہوئے چیف جسٹس سجاد علی شاہ کو برطرف کر دیا۔
یوں نہ صرف اپنی مرضی کا صدر مقرر کیا بلکہ سپریم کورٹ میں بھی اپنی مرضی کے ججز تعئنات کرنے میں کامیاب ہوگئے۔

جنرل جہانگیر کرامت جنرل وحید کاکڑ کی جگہ نئے چیف آف آرمی سٹاف مقرر ہوئے۔ انکی مدت ملازمت جنوری 1999 میں ختم ہونی تھی۔ لیکن نیشنل سیکورٹی کاؤنسل میں پاک فوج کا نمائندہ شامل کرنے کی تجویز پر نواز شریف نے غضب ناک ہو کر اکتوبر 1998 میں جنرل جہانگیر کرامت سے زبردستی استعفی لے لیا۔ پھر کئی جنرلز کی سینیارٹی کو نظر انداز کرتے ہوئے پرویز مشرف کو چیف آف آرمی سٹاف بنا دیا۔
پاک فوج نے نواز شریف کے اس فیصلے کو خاموشی سے برداشت کر لیا۔

لیکن کارگل جنگ میں پسپائی کے فیصلے کے بعد پاک فوج اور نواز شریف میں موجود سرد مہری نے باقاعدہ اختلافات کی شکل اختیار کر لی۔ نواز شریف کے اس فیصلے نے ایک جیتی ہوئی جنگ ہروا دی۔

اسی سال 1999 میں نواز شریف نے پاک فوج کے ان جوانوں کی لاشیں قبول کرنے کے انکار کر دیا جو افغان جنگ میں طالبان کا ساتھ دیتے ہوئے شہید ہوئے تھے۔ اس پر پورے ملک خاص کر پاکستان کے مغربی علاقوں میں پرزور احتجاج ہوا۔ نواز شریف نے دباؤ میں آکر وہ لاشیں قبول کر لیں لیکن ساتھ ہی حکم جاری کیا کہ پاک فوج ملا عمر کی امداد بند کر دے۔ پرویز مشرف نے نواز شریف کا حکم ماننے سے انکار کر دیا اور ملا عمر کی امداد جاری رکھنے کا فیصلہ کیا۔ پاک فوج کے ساتھ معاملات مزید خراب گئے۔

اگست 1999 میں دو انڈین ائر کرافٹس نے پاکستانی نیوی جہاز مار گرایا جس میں نیوی کے 16 افیسرز شہید ہوگئے۔ نواز شریف نے معاملے کو نظر انداز کر دیا۔ اپنے وزیراعظم کی اس بے حسی نے نیوی پر بہت برا اثر ڈاال اور اس وقت کے نیوی ایڈمرل عبد العزیز مرزا بھی نواز شریف کے خلاف ہوگئے۔

پاک فوج پر قابو پانے کے لیے نواز شریف نے 12 اکتوبر 1999 کو اس وقت کے آرمی چیف پرویز مشرف کو برطرف کر کے ان کی جگہ پر اپنے وفادار جنرل ضیاالدین بٹ کو لگانے کی کوشش کی۔ 
اس وقت جنرل مشرف سری لنکا دورے سے واپسی پر تھے اور انکا جہاز ہوا میں تھا۔ نواز شریف نے حکم جاری کیا کہ کراچی ائر پورٹ مذکورہ جہاز کے لیے سیل کر دیا جائے۔ لینڈنگ کی صورت میں اس وقت کے آئی جی سندھ کو آرمی چیف کو گرفتار کرنے کا حکم جاری کیا۔ 
جہاز کے کیپٹن نے ری فیولنگ کے لیے نواب شاہ ائرپورٹ پر اترنے کی اجازت مانگی تو نواز شریف نے حکم جاری کیا کہ یہ ری فیولنگ انڈیا میں کروائی جائے۔ یوں پاکستان کے حاضر سروس چیف آف آرمی سٹاف کو انڈیا بھیجنے تک پر تیار ہوگئے۔

پاک فوج کے ساتھ جاری اس خطرناک کھیل پر باالاخر پاک فوج کے کئی اعلی جرنیلوں نے بغاوت کردی اور نہ صرف جنرل ضیاالدین بٹ کو گرفتار کر لیا بلکہ ملک کی کئی اہم عمارات کا کنٹرول بھی سنبھال لیا اور جہاز کو نواب شاہ ائر پورٹ پر اترنے کا حکم دے دیا۔ جس کے بعد پرویز مشرف نے پورے ملک میں مارشل لاءنافذ کرنے کا اعلان کر دیا۔

یہ نواز شریف کو وہ ماضی ہے جس کو مٹایا نہیں جا سکتا۔ اقتدار کی ھوس میں وہ اپنے ہی ملک کے ریاستی اداروں کے خالف مسلسل برسرپیکار رہے اور ہر حد عبور کر لی۔ 
نواز شریف کی یہ ھوسناک جنگ آج بھی جاری ہے جسکا مشاہدہ اس وقت پوری قوم کر رہی ہے۔ تاہم یہ جنگ لڑنے کے لیے اس کے پاس جھوٹ، مکر، چالبازی، فریب اور دھوکے کے سوا کچھ نہیں۔ امید ہے کہ اس بار یہ جنگ فیصلہ کن ہوگی !


----------



## Path-Finder

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-zkM8FWAAA0vvF.jpg






CM NS announced Layyah-Taunsa bridge in *1988*. He will lay foundation stone of same bridge in Layyah *after 29 years* today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-zkM8FWAAA0vvF.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM NS announced Layyah-Taunsa bridge in *1988*. He will lay foundation stone of same bridge in Layyah *after 29 years* today


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Zibago

Path-Finder said:


>


Sialkot/Gujranwala baboons are the worst
====================


----------



## Path-Finder

Zibago said:


> Sialkot/Gujranwala baboons are the worst
> ====================


ah ha that is just the video I was looking for! @BHarwana

baboons are the same no matter where they are. Jahil army.


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> ah ha that is just the video I was looking for! @BHarwana
> 
> baboons are the same no matter where they are. Jahil army.


Nawaz has never fought a case before without giving bribe. This time no one took bribe so He was so much afraid that he ate due to the relieve of 60 days.


----------



## Path-Finder

BHarwana said:


> Nawaz has never fought a case before without giving bribe. This time no one took bribe so He was so much afraid that he ate due to the relieve of 60 days.


The indian investment in nawaz is now beginning to show! weather it will benefit anyone remains to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> The indian investment in nawaz is now beginning to show! weather it will benefit anyone remains to be seen


Nawaz needs India to come to table for talks over Kashmir to provide him a political rescue. The latest announcement of COAS about supporting the political struggle in Kashmir is now the hurdle in Modi's way to rescue Nawaz. Modi will lose his own political popularity if he goes to the table with Nawaz. every thing is going good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@django @Zibago @Hell hound @Arsalan @RealNapster @Mentee @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

The Sandman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @Zibago @Hell hound @Arsalan @RealNapster @Mentee @Moonlight



Ye sahe kab bola hay ? Bhai IK ko me is lehaaz se ehal samjhta hun. kam az kam usko Obama, Clinton wagero se bat karne kay lye Parchi to ni pakrni parti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago




----------



## plutonium96




----------



## plutonium96

^^this perfectly portrays dictator mindset of mian sb...


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863830075753603073
Alhamdulillah tajarbakar team.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864195769645109248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Priorities of visionary leaders!!!!!!! EK WARI FER SHEEER 

@Zibago @Hell hound @RealNapster @django

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Zibago




----------



## Path-Finder

Another copy paste job. Tajarba has increased in this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867720676072988672


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867690648052301824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867536148037611520


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873844175476633600


----------



## Dastaan




----------



## Dastaan

http://roznama92news.com/popup.php?newssrc=issues/2017-07-04/3267/fp-037.jpg


----------



## Well.wisher

I do not understand one thing , why is zardari not being investigated the same way nawaz is by courts ? 
Zardari was the father of corruption and he's most responsible for all the havoc in Pakistan . 
Is court scared of zardari ?


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Zibago

To my friends who still support Sharif Family Mafia and think JIT is a Saazish. Please listen to it once.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zibago

@PakSword @The Sandman @Hell hound @Sher Shah Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> @PakSword @The Sandman @Hell hound @Sher Shah Awan


help kro iski bhai aag ko thora tez kro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

The process of Sharif family’s accountability that began with Panama Papers revelations has consequently led to the involvement of their third generation in politics.

The Supreme Court last month sent Nawaz Sharif packing and ordered filing references with the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) against his daughter Maryam Nawaz, sons Hussain Nawaz and Hasan Nawaz, and son-in-law Captain Safdar. 

This enabled both of Nawaz Sharif’s grandsons, Captain Safdar’s son Junaid Safdar and Hussain Nawaz’s son Zahid Hussain, to enter the folds of politics as markers of the third generation of Sharif family, according to a report published in Daily Jang. 

It is speculated that these individuals will play a strong role in the upcoming 2018 elections. 

This is indicative of the fact that although Maryam Nawaz and her brothers couldn’t play an active role in politics, their children are receiving hands on training for handling major ministries of the State, the report said.

Senior members of PML-N say both grandsons have already formed separate groups of acquaintances which will serve as major contributors towards increased political fervor in the future.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/222270-Nawaz-Sharifs-grandsons-become-active-in-politics

@biloo700


----------



## Clutch

*PML-N high command meets in London today*
Amjad Mahmood | Syed Irfan Raza | Owen Bennett-JonesUpdated October 30, 2017
2
4

LONDON/ISLAMABAD/LAHORE: The top leadership of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) converged on the British capital ahead of what is billed as a key consultative meeting that will decide both the party’s and the government’s position on what steps to take next.

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif both flew to London on Sunday to meet former prime minister Nawaz Sharif, who also flew back from Saudi Arabia along with his son, Hussain, the same day.

Dismissing speculation about early elections, Nawaz Sharif said: “Rumours are always around but don’t believe them.”

He complained once again about his removal from power, saying that the falling stock market was a sign of what was happening to the economy. “When a government is weakened, the country gets weakened,” he said.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
The former premier condemned the attacks on journalists Matiullah Jan and Ahmad Noorani. “It should be investigated why he [Mr Noorani] was targeted,” he said.

Shahbaz Sharif, who was accompanied by his son Salman, said upon arrival in London: “Elections will be held on time and there are no differences in the party or family.”

Leaders may advise Sharif to hand party reins to younger brother

The meeting is expected to last all day on Monday (today), and PM Abbasi is slated to return to Pakistan later in the day.

The former prime minister’s wife, Kulsoom Nawaz, is still receiving cancer treatment in the city.

Foreign Minister Khawaja Asif is expected to head to the UK from Saudi Arabia, and other cabinet ministers will also join the huddle.

The top-level consultations come as legal pressure on Nawaz Sharif and his immediate family builds in the wake of the Panama Papers judgement; his daughter and son-in-law have already been indicted in a corruption case.

The meeting follows a New York Times interview discussing Maryam Nawaz Sharif’s political ambitions, where she was quoted as saying that both her grandfather and her father had noticed her administrative abilities and that the family had decided that she should take the reins of the party. Although she later tweeted that the statement was wrongly ascribed to her, the interview and its retraction have increased speculation of a rift between Mr Nawaz and Mr Shahbaz.

Observers say that while the two men would never split over a policy issue, the question of succession is so toxic that it could drive a wedge between the two previously-united siblings.

The party is also trying to position itself for the 2018 elections. Both Nawaz Sharif and his daughter have stated that the cases against them are politically-motivated, but it is unclear how the PML-N voters will react if Nawaz Sharif decides to organise a prolonged campaign of defiance.

Saudi connection

Nawaz Sharif has just spent a week in Saudi Arabia and his decision to go to London was a change of plan; he had been expected to proceed directly from Jeddah to Pakistan, where his next hearing is scheduled for Nov 3.

Although his trip was initially described as a private one, Saudi officials greeted him at Jeddah airport and reports suggested that he did meet members of the royal family last Wednesday.

The PML-N insiders described the meetings with Saudi royals as positive and speculated that Mr Sharif would want to share details of these developments with PM Abbasi and other senior party leaders.

Two weeks ago, Chief of the Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa also paid a ‘quiet’ visit to Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE), where he met Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Sheikh Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the ruler of Dubai. However, it is not clear whether the Nawaz Sharif situation was on the agenda.

Legal battle

One of the most important decisions that the ruling party is faced with is deciding whether Nawaz Sharif should return to Pakistan to appear before an accountability court on Nov 3, especially after the court had issued bailable arrest warrants in his name. If he does not return, these could be turned into non-bailable warrants.

The PML-N leadership is reportedly set to ask Mr Sharif to abandon his policy of confrontation with the judiciary and the military establishment and adopt a more “pragmatic approach”, at least until the Senate polls, which are due next March. Some may also advise him to step aside and let his younger brother Shahbaz lead the party until the 2018 elections.

Publicly, however, senior party leaders denied any such possibility, saying the entire party had complete faith in Nawaz Sharif’s leadership and there was no question of a change of command.

“Nawaz Sharif is our party head and he will continue to be the party head,” Minister for Privatisation Daniyal Aziz told Dawn.

He said the opposition Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) had tried hard to split the party, but had failed. “PTI and Sheikh Rashid’s tall claims about PML-N leaders leaving the party have proven untrue,” he said.

He recalled that even former interior minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan had denied this impression at a press conference on Saturday.

When asked about the meeting in London, he said party leaders were headed there to inquire after Begum Kulsoom.

“Nawaz Sharif planned to fly back to Pakistan to appear before the court, but the deteriorating condition of his wife did not allow him to return and he preferred to stay with her in London,” Mr Aziz said.

Climate Change Minister Mushahidullah Khan claimed that an artificial crisis had been created in the country, which was adversely affecting the national economy, development projects and politics as a whole.

“In this context, Nawaz Sharif — who is our party head — wants to give some guidelines to the government and the party, which is why the party high command is meeting in London,” he said.

“It is not a formal meeting, but top leaders were summoned to London by Mr Sharif to discuss important matters,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, October 30th, 2017_


----------



## Imad.Khan

Dastaan said:


> The process of Sharif family’s accountability that began with Panama Papers revelations has consequently led to the involvement of their third generation in politics.
> 
> The Supreme Court last month sent Nawaz Sharif packing and ordered filing references with the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) against his daughter Maryam Nawaz, sons Hussain Nawaz and Hasan Nawaz, and son-in-law Captain Safdar.
> 
> This enabled both of Nawaz Sharif’s grandsons, Captain Safdar’s son Junaid Safdar and Hussain Nawaz’s son Zahid Hussain, to enter the folds of politics as markers of the third generation of Sharif family, according to a report published in Daily Jang.
> 
> It is speculated that these individuals will play a strong role in the upcoming 2018 elections.
> 
> This is indicative of the fact that although Maryam Nawaz and her brothers couldn’t play an active role in politics, their children are receiving hands on training for handling major ministries of the State, the report said.
> 
> Senior members of PML-N say both grandsons have already formed separate groups of acquaintances which will serve as major contributors towards increased political fervor in the future.
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/222270-Nawaz-Sharifs-grandsons-become-active-in-politics
> 
> @biloo700



@The Sandman @PakSword @Zibago check out the future masters of slaves like @Ranasikander and @xyxmt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Imad.Khan said:


> @The Sandman @PakSword @Zibago check out the future masters of slaves like @Ranasikander and @xyxmt


I hope they will realize it and see the truth that this isn't jamhooriyat...


----------



## Zibago

Imad.Khan said:


> @The Sandman @PakSword @Zibago check out the future masters of slaves like @Ranasikander and @xyxmt


Nokar ki tey nakhra ki


----------



## xyxmt

Imad.Khan said:


> @The Sandman @PakSword @Zibago check out the future masters of slaves like @Ranasikander and @xyxmt



@Imad.Khan stop mentioning me in your stupid obsessive discussions


----------



## Imad.Khan

This is Gold


----------



## Dastaan




----------



## saima naaz

Punjab News in Urdu have all news of punjab. just like PML N recently

*ایون فیلڈ ریفرنس میں شریف خاندان نے حاضری سے استثنیٰ مانگ لیا، نیب کے درخواست پر فیصلہ محفوظ*


----------



## Shani Ali

its very bad, PMLN lost a loyal worker, rather than if you say PPP (Pakistan Peoples Party) give a ticket Krishna Kumari.

Krishna Kumari, a candidate for Senate, joined the PPP as a social activist along with her brother Veerji Kohli, who was later elected as a Chairman of Union Council Berano.
Krishna Kumari credited Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto for opening the door for other women in Pakistani politics. "It's the ideology of BB Shaheed which has given women a chance to serve everywhere from the embassies to the foreign offices to provincial and national assemblies, to the Senate of Pakistan," Kumari said


----------



## Imad.Khan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Tameem

MASHALLAH..!!


----------



## Tameem

*"Punjabi Kuri"*


----------



## Dastaan

Tameem said:


> *"Punjabi Kuri"*


@QatariPrince 
*عالی جاہ ان کے توجہ دلاو نوٹس آپ کی توجہ کے منتظر ہیں

*
@PakSword @Shane


----------



## El Sidd

Tameem said:


> *"Punjabi Kuri"*



Hasina



Tameem said:


> *"Punjabi Kuri"*



She reminds me of Benazir.


----------



## Shane

Tameem said:


> *"Punjabi Kuri"*


Calling a well touched up Nani Jan as Kuri is a contempt of every and all Punjabi Kuris out there and cannot be ignored. The lady would have stayed away from politics if Hassan or Hussain had any political sense.

I wouldn't even call her as buddhi ghori lal lagam. But I would like to return the favour of love to @Tameem as he often personally calls me colorful names.

This Punjabi Kuri retort can only come from an aged gentleman with eyesight issues lingering from follies of adolescence, thank you very much.

You see @Dastaan, if we write "night" he ends up reading it as "nighat" and starts day dreaming going on a date with her...lol. That's why we often find him unable to decently reply or take part in any meaningful discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

How Appropriate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982156839688192006


----------



## Dastaan

waqiye koi Un k bhonkanay pai tawajju nahi dai raha aur jis ki waja sai sakht zahni takleef main mubtala hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981908016961343488


----------



## Dastaan

*Fruits Of Fake Democracy *





کراچی: آرمی چیف جنرل قمر جاوید باجوہ کے جذبہ ہمدردی نے سعودی عرب میں قید پاکستانی کورہائی دلوادی۔
محمدندیم کراچی پہنچ گئے۔ سعودی عرب کی جیل میں قید پاکستان کو باآخر رہائی مل گئی۔ان کی سعودیہ کی جیل سے ایک ویڈیو سوشل میڈیاپرجاری ہوئی تھی جس میں انھوں نےبتایاتھاکہ وہ سعودیہ کی جیل میں ہیں اور ان کےپاس مطلوبہ دستاویزبھی نہیں ہیں۔

محمد ندیم 1988 میں نجی کمپنی کے ذریعے سعودیہ پہنچےتھے۔وہ کمپنی دیوالیہ ہوئی تو ساتھ ہی ان کے دستاویزبھی کھوگئے۔

سعودی عرب میں وہ مسجد میں رہتےتھےجب انھیں پولیس نے گرفتارکیا۔ محمد ندیم کی رہائی اورکراچی پہنچنےکےبعد گھروالوں کی خوشی کاٹھکانہ نہیں ہے۔ ریاض کی جیل سے کراچی واپس آنے والے محمد ندیم
اپنی وڈیو بنانے والے دوست کے بھی شکرگزار ہیں۔


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981990215349886977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915741181799256066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961515780650229760


----------



## Dastaan




----------



## Shane

Tameem said:


> How Appropriate
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982156839688192006


Whatsup daug? (I'm sure u know it's a well known hail amongst you folks)

How appropriate indeed:





Cheers


----------



## Dastaan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983738364473069569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/302417598346313728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/302456819463364608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982119997144117248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983669822650224640


----------



## Dastaan

*Maryam Nawaz did't fulfill her promise she made to sick girl Fatima's mother during NA-120 Campaign*


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988800534974025728


----------



## iapk1

Dastaan said:


> *Maryam Nawaz did't fulfill her promise she made to sick girl Fatima's mother during NA-120 Campaign*


Koa konsa hai??


----------



## iapk1

Dastaan said:


> waqiye koi Un k bhonkanay pai tawajju nahi dai raha aur jis ki waja sai sakht zahni takleef main mubtala hain


Bilkul


----------



## Hamdan Kazmi

"Nooras" or "patwari" can be defined as a type of human but not actually human, who is so illustrate irrational that even you show them proof they denies the fact......


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996487325717852162


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Mr. Aussie

To late to understand, 15 years. got lesson finally

حاجی صاحب اور چوہدری صاحب - سیاست دانوں کی عزت نہ ھونے کی اصل وجہ
https://unleashgalaxy.com/groups/رموز-بیخودی/forum/topic/حاجی-صاحب-اور-چوہدری-صاحب/


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## Arsalan

Hey guys, you should pin this one up on your desk!! Subha shaam aik dafa dakha krain, SHAID afaqqa ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*"I wil see you" - Ex. Speaker NA Ayaz Sadiq threatened Deputy Superintendent Jail for searching his vehicle*


*



*


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019619605772488704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019635330872414208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039478556710133761Ab to dehati aurton wali harkatein shoro 
@PakSword @BHarwana @django @Shane @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039478556710133761Ab to dehati aurton wali harkatein shoro
> @PakSword @BHarwana @django @Shane @RealNapster



Bhai apky waqt kay is se ziada haqdaar aapky muhally kay kutty hy.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042523749751422976



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042482694041554944


----------



## pkuser2k12

*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042753755010224129

Ahsan Iqbal lied about Electricity tariffs under CPEC projetcs when confronted he ran away 

20 Sep,2018*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042757971900542977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042773777006952449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042775433958309889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Kamzor dil hazrat ziada ghor na karen *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043747366355066880


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048653776821932032


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Illegal petrol pump of PML-N leader Khurram Dastgir demolished*

*10 Oct,2018*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050076699445080067

*



*


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050085114733109249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049811245275205632


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050660623976022016


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051068367652708352


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051548003759210497


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052086891888164864





@Champion_Usmani who gave permission to these cement plants?


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052265228140990465


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052476071042527232


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052654741212168192


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052858732164640769


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052947366049910784


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052836955996741632


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053112692729360384


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054258617912836096


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054809239028404224


----------



## Path-Finder

Don't forget your history. This was your leader! This is the pathetic human you vote for. This is the respect your haram khor has in the world.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054625722310905856


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055888049391984641


----------



## MultaniGuy

Why the hell would anyone support Nawaz Sharif?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055929032519413760


----------



## Path-Finder

infinity of lanat on this bastard


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056901458027823107


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057357422329806849


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058989732254924800


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060039020917542913


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059888006927126528


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064585476022112256@django @PakSword @BHarwana @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064585476022112256@django @PakSword @BHarwana @RealNapster


lollll


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068528698096214017


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068737699341754368


----------



## BATMAN

*PML-N issues white paper on govt’s 100-day performance*

Former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi challenged Finance Minister Asad Umar to sit with him for a public debate to compare the performance of the previous PML-N and present governments.

WHITE PAPER


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075392094460633088


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://www.facebook.com/





JIT reports 
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2506

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077638054448373761

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIT reports
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2506


@Champion_Usmani is that you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> @Champion_Usmani is that you?


Or Perhaps "Ghenda" 



Zibago said:


> @Champion_Usmani is that you?


@Moonlight @Tps43 @PakSword @BHarwana @war&peace 
Patwari gone bonkers hahahahaaaaaaa



Path-Finder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIT reports
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2506

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> Or Perhaps "Ghenda"
> 
> 
> @Moonlight @Tps43 @PakSword @BHarwana @war&peace
> Patwari gone bonkers hahahahaaaaaaa


Well, he will get rewarded for this "performance"... so not bad at all ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Well, he will get rewarded for this "performance"... so not bad at all ....


Shadow Information minister hahahahahahaa


----------



## PakSword

django said:


> Or Perhaps "Ghenda"
> 
> 
> @Moonlight @Tps43 @PakSword @BHarwana @war&peace
> Patwari gone bonkers hahahahaaaaaaa


He is actually threatening that he will drink all the milk available in Pakistan..... Lolllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zibago said:


> @Champion_Usmani is that you?


if you don't know who this is then, he was the one who got beaten in a gathering where he approached mian trying to shake his hand and princess s#it her shalwar, he wanted a home for years of service for mian on the streets. Just few days after the mian had a shoe thrown at him. 

What a waste of life, mian has built an illegal empire and he gets beaten for mian. pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> if you don't know who this is then, he was the one who got beaten in a gathering where he approached mian trying to shake his hand and princess s#it her shalwar, he wanted a home for years of service for mian on the streets. Just few days after the mian had a shoe thrown at him.
> 
> What a waste of life, mian has built an illegal empire and he gets beaten for mian. pathetic


TBH Sheikh I have little sympathy for worms like this, instead of making something of his life he has been looking upto the likes of Sharif to GIFT him his welfare.Kudos bhai



PakSword said:


> He is actually threatening that he will drink all the milk available in Pakistan..... Lolllll


Patwari mindset hahahaha.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> TBH Sheikh I have little sympathy for worms like this, instead of making something of his life he has been looking upto the likes of Sharif to GIFT him his welfare.Kudos bhai
> 
> 
> Patwari mindset hahahaha.Kudos bhai



say happy birthday to mian 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> say happy birthday to mian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


@Zibago @Moonlight @Tps43 @PakSword @war&peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Tps43 @PakSword @war&peace


So they are celebrating the court's verdict and the commencement of his sentence....pathetic patwaris, greedy, undisciplined and brainless people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> So they are celebrating the court's verdict and the commencement of his sentence....*pathetic patwaris, greedy, undisciplined and brainless people*.


That is their hallmark.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Tps43 @PakSword @war&peace



Jesa leader wese supporters



django said:


> Patwari gone bonkers hahahahaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Video : (Alleged) PMLN MNA Gujranwala grabbed land and his goon brutally beating real owners*


*01/01/2019*


*گوجرانوالہ میں نواز لیگ کے ایم این اے چودھری محمود بشیر ورک کے بدمعاشوں نے اس غریب خاندان کی ایک کنال زمین پر بھی قبضہ کیا اور اب روزانہ ان کو مارتے ہیں. پولیس بھی قبضہ مافیا سے ملی ہوئی ہے.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079772982942355456


*He was also a Federal Minister in PMLN's Government*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950626303673339906


----------



## pkuser2k12

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Video : PMLN MNA Gujranwala grabbed land and his goon brutally beating real owners*
> 
> 
> *01/01/2019*
> 
> 
> *گوجرانوالہ میں نواز لیگ کے ایم این اے چودھری محمود بشیر ورک کے بدمعاشوں نے اس غریب خاندان کی ایک کنال زمین پر بھی قبضہ کیا اور اب روزانہ ان کو مارتے ہیں. پولیس بھی قبضہ مافیا سے ملی ہوئی ہے.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079772982942355456
> 
> 
> *He was also a Federal Minister in PMLN's Government*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950626303673339906





*Case registered after alleged PMLN MNA Gujranwala grabbed land & his goon brutally beat the owners *


* Dr. Shahbaz GiLL Chief Spokesperson of Chief Minister of Punjab Pakistan*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080457102697598976


----------



## Path-Finder

Some phakr news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081840609927798784


----------



## Path-Finder

*Ishaqonomics for the dummies...*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082154242067099649


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083419304664748033
some PTI propaganda.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084041051285921792


----------



## pkuser2k12

*I would resign, not once but a 100 times, instead of welcoming Asif Zardari - Shehbaz Sharif *


*




*
On president's visit to Lahore, Punjab chief minister says he would resign a 100 times but not welcome a plunderer. PHOTO: EXPRESS/ FILE

*By Ema Anis*

*Published: April 7, 2012*

*LAHORE: *

*Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has stated that he would resign, not once but a 100 times, instead of welcoming a president who “looted the country with both his hands”. *

*“They ask me why I did not welcome him. In 2010, when there were floods in Punjab. The people were drowning, billions of rupees went into loss. And you, [President Asif Ali] Zardari, left your people and went to Paris, London to enjoy,” said Sharif while addressing a gathering in Arifwala district near Lahore.*


Amid chants of ‘Go Zardari Go’, Sharif further questioned *how he could welcome the “king of plunder”* to the province. “This person has looted Pakistan’s money and then saved it all in the Swiss banks.”


He added that *Zardari has thrown the country “into darkness” *by developing rental power projects, which the Supreme Court recently declared illegal.


The president had complained that he was not welcomed by any official of the Punjab government when he arrived at the Lahore airport three days back.


A verbal war is ongoing between the president and the Punjab government of Pakistan Muslim League – Nawaz (PML-N), both giving remarks against each other since the past few days.


*SOURCE:*


*EXPRESS TRIBUNE*


https://tribune.com.pk/story/361124/i-would-resign-rather-than-welcome-zardari-shahbaz-sharif/


----------



## Path-Finder

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1575162/2-economic-performance-4-year-report-card-failing-grade-pml-n/

*Economic performance in 4-year report card, failing grade for PML-N*
By Shahbaz Rana
Published: December 4, 2017
ISLAMABAD : The Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) promised much in its election manifesto but delivered little in terms of economic performance.

The gap between what was said and what was done has pushed the country into a deep debt trap, increased income inequality, and an increasing number of question marks hovering over the economic outlook.






Foreign investors are concerned by macroeconomic indicators, and the possibility of Pakistan needing another bailout is much more real than ever before.

Barring progress on the pace of inflation and increasing national output, which grew from 3.7 per cent to 5.3 per cent in four years, the government’s performance remained questionable on all economic fronts. Even the annual economic growth of 5.3 per cent in the fiscal year 2016-17 was the result of growth in the services sector, which is not labour intensive.








In its election manifesto, the government had promised to increase the economic growth rate to 6 per cent by the end of the fourth year, and 7 per cent by June 2018.

PPP, PML-N agree to work together to avert technocrat govt

According to a report from the International Food Policy Research Institute, Pakistan remains near the bottom of the Global Hunger Index, standing at 106 among 119 developing countries ranked.

In June 2013, the official unemployment rate in the country was 6.24 per cent, but due to growing joblessness, the government has not announced unemployment figures for the last two fiscal years, showed a State Bank of Pakistan report.

The literacy rate, which was 60 per cent in 2013, actually slipped to 58 per cent in June 2016. Figures for the current year have not been released yet. Health expenditure, which stood at a meagre 0.56 per cent of total national output in 2013, has been decreased even further to 0.46 per cent in June 2017, according to the SBP’s annual report on the state of the economy.






In its latest report, which covered the four-year economic performance of the PML-N, the Policy Research Institute of Market Economy (PRIME) noted that the incumbent government has failed to fully implement its election manifesto on the economic front and has achieved just six of its 89 announced goals.

According to the report, progress has been reversed on the elimination of VIP culture by reducing expenses on the Prime Minister’s office and the Presidency, appointing independent professional boards of state-owned entities, eliminating circular debt, and notifying the tariffs determined by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority.

Even in areas where it had initially shown some progress, performance deteriorated during the January-June 2017 period, says the report from the Islamabad-based, independent think tank.

Growing debt burden

Former finance minister Ishaq Dar claimed that Pakistan’s economy had turned around and the country did not need another International Monetary Fund (IMF) bailout. However, the situation has already worsened. From July through October of this fiscal year, the federal government has obtained $2.3 billion in foreign loans, including $1.02 billion in commercial loans.

PML-N’s economic scorecard: a story of under-performance

A team of Finance Ministry and SBP officials is already in the United States to raise between $2 billion and $3 billion from the debt markets by floating sovereign bonds aimed at creating some space till the time a new programme is negotiated with the IMF, sources said.

The country’s official foreign currency reserves, which peaked to $19 billion, slid on the back of foreign borrowings to $13.54 billion as of November 17, barely enough to finance two-and-a-half months of imports.

The federal government consumed a significant amount of foreign currency reserves to manage the rupee-dollar exchange rate parity while turning down proposals to let the currency devalue to its ‘real value’ of around Rs118 to a dollar. The current parity is Rs105.4 per dollar.






The biggest criticism against the incumbent government, however, is the massive increase in external debt and liabilities, which have increased to $83 billion as of June 2017. In June 2013, a few weeks after the PML-N government came into power, external debt and liabilities stood at $61 billion.

The government is also accused of twice amending the Fiscal Responsibility and Debt Limitation Act of 2005 in an effort to understate the growing debt burden. Against the total debt of Rs15.56 trillion in June 2013, the country’s total debt has now increased to Rs24 trillion, which is equal to 75.3 per cent of the GDP and far above the ‘safe’ threshold.

Since the government has not been able to enhance exports and attract significant foreign direct investment, the external sector has remained under pressure. In June 2013, the current account deficit – the gap between external receivables and payments – was $2.5 billion or 1.1 per cent of the GDP. The government closed the fiscal year 2016-17 at a record deficit of $12.1 billion, equal to 4 per cent of the GDP.

PML-N’s performance in two years – a blend of effort and luck

That record is likely to be short lived, as the government has already booked a $5-billion current account deficit during the July-October period.

Exports, which stood at $24.5 billion in June 2013, have decreased to $20.42 billion as of June 2017, according to the SBP annual report.

Poor fiscal performance

In June 2013, the country had booked Rs1.834 trillion as its budget deficit, equal to 8.2 per cent of GDP. This figure was inclusive of the Rs480-billion circular debt payment the PML-N government cleared after coming into power, but booked in the last year of the PPP tenure.

However, at the end of the fiscal year 2016-17, the budget deficit widened to a record Rs1.864 trillion, excluding Rs800 billion as circular debt. In terms of GDP, the 2016-17 budget deficit was equal to 5.8 per cent of GDP, which was far higher than the 4.1per cent limit approved by parliament. After including the impact of unsettled circular debt, the budget deficit as a percentage of GDP would increase to the same level in the last fiscal year that the county witnessed in 2013.






The extremely poor position of the fiscal and external fronts belies the official claims of turning around the economy. Instead, the worsening situation forced the chief of army staff to give a wakeup call to the government. The army chief warned the authorities about the “sky-high debt” and “abysmally low tax base”.

In June 2013, the FBR’s tax-to-GDP ratio was 8.7 per cent, which increased to 10.5 per cent in 2016-17, but remained far below the government’s target of 15 per cent. In absolute terms, the FBR’s tax collection increased from Rs1.946 trillion to Rs3.361 trillion due to the imposition of roughly Rs1.4 trillion in new taxes.

The government also failed to meet its promise of rationalising sales tax by ensuring standard rates for all items.

Nawaz tells party MPs to improve performance

In fact, a recent World Bank report suggests that Pakistan is losing Rs3.2 trillion in revenue every year due to weak tax compliance and enforcement.

Core macroeconomic indicators remain disappointing

The government failed to show notable progress on the two most critical macroeconomic areas – investment and national savings. The investment-to-GDP ratio inched up from 15 per cent in June 2013 to 15.8 per cent four years later. It was well below the government’s targets, and Dar would conveniently fail to bring it up.






The PML-N always boasts of promoting private investment in the country — a claim far from reality. In June 2013, private sector investment was 9.8 per cent of GDP. At the end of June 2017, it stood at 9.9 per cent, according to the SBP report.

The same is the case with national savings. In June 2013, Gross National Savings as a percentage of GDP was 13.9 per cent, which actually decreased to 13.1 per cent in June 2017.

PSEs’ performance

Another poorly managed area was the functioning of Public Sector Enterprises. The PML-N government claimed that it would privatise all loss-making enterprises and reduce their losses. The numbers tell a different story.

PML-N to grill ministers over performance

In June 2013, the PSEs’ debt and liabilities were Rs495 billion. By June 2017, they had rocketed up to Rs1.107 trillion, according to the SBP annual report. There was a net 123 per cent increase in PSEs’ losses in just four years. This was primarily because the government did not settle the circular debt and parked huge sums outside the budget.

In the energy sector, the government was unable to reform Nepra. Likewise, reforms could not be introduced in power distribution and generation companies. These entities kept causing heavy losses, which the government tried to cover by charging various surcharges from consumers.






The PML-N also failed to meet its election promise of permanently eliminating circular debt, which has piled up to Rs400 billion. By including the stock of debt that is parked in a holding company, the total circular debt would jump to Rs800 billion.

The government somehow managed to build the confidence of the private sector, but it was still not up to the mark. The two components where it performed well were infrastructure building and creating job opportunities.

There was no development on the goals of converting at least 50 per cent of remittances from overseas Pakistanis into investments and reforming tariffs to eliminate anti-export bias. The PML-N could not establish an equity fund to facilitate investment from the private and public sectors. It also could not fulfil its promise to tax all income, including agriculture income, and failed to reduce the number of federal and provincial taxes, according to PRIME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

tweetni crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

https://imgur.com/a/tbgLbmy


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095831019612180480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095835716427436033


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096009897471344640


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Both, on 22nd February 2019*













*Also*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

unbelievable level of mental slavery.


----------



## Path-Finder

https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1111342146047610882


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113157319431524354


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114612997748666368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114590347433316354


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116555697238396929


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123726585268453376


----------



## maithil

What’s the deal with Nisar coming after IK all guns blazing today ? Something cooking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125381032683999232


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125388054586380288


----------



## Stealth

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125381032683999232


 Kash is forum pe hansay wala emoji b huta


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Inqalab K Taza Halat*

*Apnay hi poll par jotay paray*


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1528317423965566


----------



## pkuser2k12

*
INQALAB K TAZA HALAT 


SENIOR SIYASATDAN BACHAY K AGAY LINE HAZIR




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126820332415795200

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128000762829836289


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130099270139502592


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131507428871278592


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142011194133426176


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143252129123115008


----------



## omaromar

The Pakistani state needs to hang Nawaz Sharif, Showbaz Sharif, Zardari and top three layers of their supporters. After that confiscate all of their wealth and jail their family members. Chop the hands of the thieves and the heads of the treacherous scum like Nawaz Sharif and his bastard spawn for their horrible crimes against humanity and Pakistani society. 

The only thing these thieves didn't sell and steal are the Pakistan Armed Forces. If these snakes survive this hunting season they will devour the Pakistan Armed Forces. It really is a matter of Now or Never!

In order to truly free the ~250 Million people of Pakistan, these few families need to be hanged for their heinously brutal murders and crimes. But more importantly, the top three layers of their supporters deserved to be punished severely for enabling their crimes.



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1528317423965566



That really is a face of a haramkhore munafiq. An enemy of the orphans and destroyer of dreams of countless mothers.

If Pakistani state had any honour left, they would make scum like Nawaz Sharif and Zardari pay back with every single drop of their blood.

If I can't get an Omar Al Farooq, I'd instead settle for a Hajjaj Bin Yusuf. Anyone who will free the poor masses of Pakistan from treachery of murderous snakes like Nawaz Sharif is a Hero in my book.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Benami Down : FBR seized PMLN leader Senator Chaudhry Tanvir's 6000 kanal Benami property*


*Properties were on his servant's names as front men*



*3rd July,2019*



*



*

*



*


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858353517350913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858355245441026

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858357120229376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858358852530176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858386451042304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858389991018496


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858391891062786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858404679471106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858410517913600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858412698931205

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858414691246086

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146858488884289537


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148905542863056897


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150098143926738945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassanraza90

British tabloid claims Shahbaz Sharif embezzled UK aid and N- League still in denial, why don't they go and sue this newspaper in UK if N-league think that these are false charges.


----------



## Path-Finder

Please note the two bottom images are historical so please don't delete them. If anyone has issues especially noon league wal then only delete the top one. Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenblooded

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Princess of Where?


----------



## Norwegian

Retired Troll said:


> Princess of Where?


Panama and Qatar


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> Panama and Qatar



then why is this in Pakistan section?


----------



## Imran Khan

she should be in jail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Norwegian said:


> Panama and Qatar



Joan of Gawalmandi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Asimz said:


> maryan doing sasta nasha



jail se wese riwayati tor per log wapis nahi atay. agar atay hain to direct pm ya Präsident bante hain. 

its a place where there is no law legally. 

Its a State within a State. Jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugen

She should be rotting in jail. Why is she still free?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

Mugen said:


> She should be rotting in jail. Why is she still free?!!


She is free for PMLN supporters to physically harass her.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153263056006328320


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153256695067340801
damn the patry hounds(didn't say kuttay) can go this far!!


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153978147081093122


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154685059926020096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154688764008173568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154684528490962946


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154386522369601536
An interesting piece of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154386522369601536
> An interesting piece of history.


I had no idea.
Thank you very much for this!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## MastanKhan

This is an awesome video---






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158788181107650562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158653624081235968


----------



## Path-Finder

Irshad bhatti zindabad.


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*92 News *


*19th August 2019*


----------



## pkuser2k12

*I have secret Police report of PMLN MPAs involved in Child Rape Scandal - Shahbaz Gill*
*


9 Lac 10 thousand canals of Land illegally occupied in punjab has been cleared by Anti Corruption department most of the land grabbers are PMLN MNAs and MPAs - Shahbaz Gill



Sheikh Rohail Asghar MNA PMLN sold out a colony worth billions of rupees on Land that belonged to the Government  - Shahbaz Gill*



*Ahsan Iqbal as a Federal Minister was also serving as a security Guard in U.A.E - Shahbaz Gill*




*Khawaja Asif as a Federal Miniter for Defense and Foreign was also serving on an Iqama- Shahbaz Gill*




*criminal enterprise *






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163994057246420995




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164107448715812864

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






FYI Dr Shahid Masood gave name of two Faisalabadi PMLN walas written on a piece of paper to then Chief Justice Saqib Nisar who gazed on the paper and then put it in his pocket during Court hearing of Zanib Case


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164565868375945221


----------



## El Sidd

PMLN is hereby dissolved as a political party in Pakistan by this fatwa.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170619822562037761


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171405466985029639


----------



## Musafir117

Why we even need this political desk?
They are traitors 
Corrupt 
Chor
Dako
Drug dealers 
Anti army
Anti courts 
What’s good to have it here @Web Master
@waz @Eagle 
One party PTI
One PM IK
That’s it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175070887676170240


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182318691473600514


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182780168701652992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185084484942778368


----------



## mingle

Showbaz today give molana Goli like he did with NS guy came from London via Mideast to lahore and ended adiala but showbaz couldn't reach airport from jati umara. 
Reelection is not option with PPP and N will lose more seats currently they have in parliament along more NAB during care taker period with no production orders only fool can support fazlu who can sell himself anytime to Govt.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Xperience*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186274119836491778


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187647852526342144


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187809555083870209
Why can't poojari be sent packing with their own Quaid?


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## sobia khan

Path-Finder said:


>



Great Wakai kamal kardya
*Sindhi News*


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188790624121688064


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194184128368988162
Blast from da past.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195095428741713927

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


>


i said a months ago he isnt sick


----------



## Path-Finder

ziaulislam said:


> i said a months ago he isnt sick


It isn't sick at all!! WTF does qatar get out of it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197064013005443072


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


> It isn't sick at all!! WTF does qatar get out of it?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197064013005443072


Money..he facilitate alot of corruption deals in expensive power & gas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196822733054722049

Ae tair-e-lahoti us inqilab say bhagna acha
Jiss inqilab say aati ho platelets me kami


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Path-Finder

https://imgur.com/SfhX483


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200454371684651008



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200457548358410241


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204118407056101376


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203986352334876672
Who is this crooked princess talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211355963560808448
economy left by the kabaria in 99


----------



## graphican




----------



## ghazi52

Whose 'performance' was better?





18%

Danish; "Mere Pas Tum Ho"







82%

Bao G;"Mjhay kyon Nikala"


This poll ends in 5 days


----------



## El Sidd

Why does your party have Bengal Tiger as election symbol?

Is it because Muslim League was first formed in Bengal?

Why do you call it sher then? You have a narrative problem. A Lion is not a Tiger. Only through corruption can this be possible.


----------



## Path-Finder

*نواز شریف نے ہندوستان کیخلاف بیانات نہ دینے کی ہدایت کی، سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ
*
By ویب ڈیسک اتوار 15 مارچ 2020  6
سابق وزیراعظم نواز شریف نے اپنے دور حکومت میں ہندوستان کے خلاف بیانات نہ دینے کی ہدایت کی، سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ تسنیم اسلم کا انکشاف

تفصیلات کے مطابق دفتر خارجہ کے سابق ترجمان تسنیم اسلم نے انکشاف کیا کہ انہیں سابق وزیر اعظم نواز شریف کے دور میں ہندوستان کے خلاف بیانات نہ دینے کی ہدایت کی گئی تھی۔ دی گئی ہدایات کے مطابق ترجمان دفترخارجہ نے ہمیشہ ہندوستان کے خلاف بیانات دینے سے گریز کیا۔

سابق دفتر خارجہ ترجمان تسنیم اسلم نے ایک نجی نیوز چینل کو انٹرویو کے دوران انکشافات کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ شریف خاندان ہندوستان کی حمایت میں ہے۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ وہ سمجھتی ہیں کہ شریف خاندان کا ہندوستان کے حق میں بولنا ان کے کاروباری مقاصد کے حق میں ہے۔

نجی ٹی وی کو دیے گئے انٹرویو میں سابق ترجمان کا کہنا تھا کہ دفتر خارجہ کو ہدایت دی گئی تھی کہ وہ نواز شریف کے عہد میں ہندوستان اور کلبھوشن کے ناموں کا استعمال نہ کریں۔ ہمیں سابق وزیر اعظم نواز شریف نے حکم دیا تھا کہ وہ بھارت کے خلاف بیانات دینے سے گریز کریں۔

26 مئی ، 2014 کو نئی دہلی کے صدارتی محل میں مودی کے عہدے کا حلف اٹھانے کے بعد ہندوستان کے وزیر اعظم نریندر مودی کا ان کے پاکستانی ہم منصب نواز شریف نے خیرمقدم کیا تھا۔ انہوں نے مزید کہا کہ دفتر خارجہ میں نواز شریف کے دور میں بلوچستان میں ہونے والی بھارتی سرگرمیوں کا ذکر تک نہیں کیا گیا۔ جبکہ اس پالیسی سے پاکستان کو کوئی فائدہ نہیں ہوا۔

خیال رہے کہ سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ نے مسلم لیگ ن کے صدر نواز شریف کے دور میں دفتر خارجہ کے ترجمان کی حیثیت سے فرائض سرانجام دیئے تھے۔ انہوں نے 1984 میں پاکستان کی خارجہ سروس میں شمولیت کے بعد نئی دہلی ، دی ہیگ اور پیرس کے مختلف مشنوں میں بھی خدمات سرانجام دی جبکہ اس کے علاوہ وہ 2007-2010 کے دوران اور 2012 میں بالترتیب اٹلی اور مراکش کی سفیر بھی رہ چکی ہیں۔

دریں اثناء اگست 2013 سے لے کر دسمبر 2013 تک سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ کو ایڈیشنل سکریٹری برائے یورپی امور بھی مقرر کیا گیا تھا۔

https://urdu.siasat.pk/news/2020-03-15/news-15400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> *نواز شریف نے ہندوستان کیخلاف بیانات نہ دینے کی ہدایت کی، سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ
> *
> By ویب ڈیسک اتوار 15 مارچ 2020  6
> سابق وزیراعظم نواز شریف نے اپنے دور حکومت میں ہندوستان کے خلاف بیانات نہ دینے کی ہدایت کی، سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ تسنیم اسلم کا انکشاف
> 
> تفصیلات کے مطابق دفتر خارجہ کے سابق ترجمان تسنیم اسلم نے انکشاف کیا کہ انہیں سابق وزیر اعظم نواز شریف کے دور میں ہندوستان کے خلاف بیانات نہ دینے کی ہدایت کی گئی تھی۔ دی گئی ہدایات کے مطابق ترجمان دفترخارجہ نے ہمیشہ ہندوستان کے خلاف بیانات دینے سے گریز کیا۔
> 
> سابق دفتر خارجہ ترجمان تسنیم اسلم نے ایک نجی نیوز چینل کو انٹرویو کے دوران انکشافات کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ شریف خاندان ہندوستان کی حمایت میں ہے۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ وہ سمجھتی ہیں کہ شریف خاندان کا ہندوستان کے حق میں بولنا ان کے کاروباری مقاصد کے حق میں ہے۔
> 
> نجی ٹی وی کو دیے گئے انٹرویو میں سابق ترجمان کا کہنا تھا کہ دفتر خارجہ کو ہدایت دی گئی تھی کہ وہ نواز شریف کے عہد میں ہندوستان اور کلبھوشن کے ناموں کا استعمال نہ کریں۔ ہمیں سابق وزیر اعظم نواز شریف نے حکم دیا تھا کہ وہ بھارت کے خلاف بیانات دینے سے گریز کریں۔
> 
> 26 مئی ، 2014 کو نئی دہلی کے صدارتی محل میں مودی کے عہدے کا حلف اٹھانے کے بعد ہندوستان کے وزیر اعظم نریندر مودی کا ان کے پاکستانی ہم منصب نواز شریف نے خیرمقدم کیا تھا۔ انہوں نے مزید کہا کہ دفتر خارجہ میں نواز شریف کے دور میں بلوچستان میں ہونے والی بھارتی سرگرمیوں کا ذکر تک نہیں کیا گیا۔ جبکہ اس پالیسی سے پاکستان کو کوئی فائدہ نہیں ہوا۔
> 
> خیال رہے کہ سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ نے مسلم لیگ ن کے صدر نواز شریف کے دور میں دفتر خارجہ کے ترجمان کی حیثیت سے فرائض سرانجام دیئے تھے۔ انہوں نے 1984 میں پاکستان کی خارجہ سروس میں شمولیت کے بعد نئی دہلی ، دی ہیگ اور پیرس کے مختلف مشنوں میں بھی خدمات سرانجام دی جبکہ اس کے علاوہ وہ 2007-2010 کے دوران اور 2012 میں بالترتیب اٹلی اور مراکش کی سفیر بھی رہ چکی ہیں۔
> 
> دریں اثناء اگست 2013 سے لے کر دسمبر 2013 تک سابق ترجمان دفتر خارجہ کو ایڈیشنل سکریٹری برائے یورپی امور بھی مقرر کیا گیا تھا۔
> 
> https://urdu.siasat.pk/news/2020-03-15/news-15400


Bhai this requires a whole thread.


----------



## Path-Finder

BHarwana said:


> Bhai this requires a whole thread.



there is this

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/from...t-india-during-nawazs-era-former-spox.657030/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Shahbaz Sharif as CM from 2008 to 2018:
1- He inherited Punjab Govt with Rs 170 billion in surplus in 2008. When he left in 2018 Punjab was in Rs 740 billion debt.
2- First time in Punjab’s history Primary school enrolment dropped by 2%, 7.2 lakh children dropped out of schools.

3- Agriculture growth rate dropped from 6.9% to 2%, lowest in Pakistan except Balochistan.
4- No new hospital was built in 10 years even though Rs 10 billion were allocated.
5- Faisalabad textile industry suffered major shutdown with over 2 million workers losing their jobs.
6- Over Rs 1000 billion were wasted on in-loss from day 1 projects like sasti roti,free laptops, Lahore, Pindi, Multan metros,Orange Train, Ashyana Housing,etc. Benefitting only few hundred thousand citizens. 2 medium sized dams could have been built with this money in 10 years.
7- Rs 7 billion were spent on Saaf Pani Scheme when not one litre of clean water was made available under this scheme.
8- With agriculture being the backbone of Punjab, over 6000 km of water canals were lined in Punjab from 2002-2008 while 0 km of water canal lining was done.
9- Punjab farmers were paid, on average, only 65% against their produce during his 10 year rule.
10- He is charged with corruption in several mega project cases. These days he is absconding from courts in London.
The list of of his corruption, nepotism, and destruction of Punjab institutions goes on and on.
Those who support him or call him a “good administrator” cause he built a few underpasses and flyovers in Lahore need to do serious introspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259921510183186434


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260552543073165312


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000426159539077120


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268259549611507721


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000426159539077120


https://threader.app/thread/1000426159539077120


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270679335549239299


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271759495463567362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271432103222284289


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271484684866859009


----------



## IMMORTAL584

PML-N should come in power.


----------



## Path-Finder

*‘Capitalism’s Achilles Heel’ – A Book That Exposes Nawaz Sharif’s Corruption Worth $418 Million*
*The book is written by by Raymond W Baker.*
By Mishal Ali Last updated Jul 5, 2020
4
Share






According to the book ‘Capitalism’s Achilles Heel’ by Raymond W Baker, PML-N leader Nawaz Sharif made financial gains of $418 million during his two stints as the Prime Minister of Pakistan.


The book is a report on the corruption done by politics’ most dominant families in history, which includes the Sharif family as well. It talks about how they accumulated their factories, properties and wealth.

During his first spell as the Prime Minister, which was back in 1990, Nawaz Sharif pocketed $160 million from a contract to build a highway from Lahore to Islamabad. More than $60 million were generated from the government rebates on the sugar exports by mills controlled by the Sharif family, and at least $140 million in unsecured loans from Pakistan’s state banks.

Other than that, Mr. Sharif skimmed $58 million from prices paid for the import of wheat from the US and Canada. The records state that Sharif’s government paid more than the market value of wheat to a private company, which was owned by his close associate in Washinton, US. The false invoices generated millions of dollars in cash.

*The book read that the magnitude of the corruption done by Nawaz Sharif in his tenure is so high that it has put Pakistan’s very integrity at stake.*







A big segment of Sharif’s wealth comes from unpaid bank lines and tax evasion. After he was removed from the authority position, the government released a list of 322 of the largest loan defaulters, which showed that almost $3 billion out of the $4 billion were owed to banks. Sharif and his family were tagged for $60 million.

Numerous offshore companies have been linked to Nawaz Sharif, three in the British Virgin Islands, going by the names Nielson, Nescoll, and Shamrock. The company Chandron Jersey Pvt. Ltd from the Channel Islands is also linked to the family.
Some of these allegedly were used to help purchase four grand flats on Park Lane in London, at numerous times.

In 1999, Pervaiz Musharraf had Sharif sentenced to life in prison, but he was exiled to Saudi Arabia in 2000.

https://blog.siasat.pk/book-exposes-nawaz-sharifs-corruption/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

when will bc mian disappear.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

View attachment 650571
View attachment 650572
View attachment 650573


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284744445641076736


----------



## Path-Finder

Could not find a clearer version...







Sitting defense minister working SECRETLY as a Legal Advisor...















Deputy Chairman (Wife of a sitting PM)!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## HAIDER

لاہور کی حالت دیکھ لیں جناب -کھاتا ہے تو لگاتا بھی ہے 2018 ميں شہباز شریف نے اس سڑک کو بنوایا تھا جس پر عربوں روپے خرچ ہوئے تھے آج معمولی بارش سے اسکی حالت یہ ہوگئ ۔۔


----------



## Path-Finder

what an utter rubbish claim .....

NS is claiming that he received this message but after refusing to ISI Chief _NS met with Army Chief officially and meeting was made public_ ..... Army Chief on NS request made two separate meetings with IK and Tahir ul Qadri and acted as Mediator and not only this he [partially] succeeded in his attempt as Tahir Ul Qadri after few days end his sit-in protest.

If what NS claiming is true then why he asked Raheel Sharif to act as Mediator b/w him and IK+TUQ at that time .... ???

Source *1**, 2, 3, 4, 5, **6*


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Crimson Blue

Great day for PML-N and Maryam Nawaz. Tariq Fateh has written an article in Toronto Sun in support of Maryam Nawaz.

https://torontosun.com/opinion/columnists/fatah-pakistans-joan-of-arc-frightens-its-generals


----------



## Path-Finder

*ڈاکٹر طاہر القادری نے 2016 میں نواز شریف کو بھارتی ایجنٹ قرار دیتے ہوئے کیا کہا تھا ؟*
By *ویب ڈیسک* ہفتہ 03 اکتوبر 2020  0




وزیراعظم کے معاون خصوصی شہباز گل سے قبل عوامی تحریک کے سربراہ ڈاکٹرطاہرالقادری سانحہ ماڈل ٹاؤن کے بعد ہی واضح الفاظ میں نواز شریف کو بھارتی ایجنٹ قرار دے چکے تھے،راولپنڈی میں تین ستمبر دوہزار سولہ کو قصاص اور سالمیت پاکستان مارچ سے خطاب میں پاکستان عوامی تحریک کے سربراہ ڈاکٹر طاہر القادری نے کہا تھا کہ شریف برادران بھارتی ایجنٹ ہیں اور بھارت نوازشریف کا اقتدار بچانے کی جنگ لڑرہا ہے۔

ڈاکٹر طاہرالقادری نے کہا تھا کہ پاکستان کے سالمیت کا قتل ہورہا ہے جب کہ ’را‘ کے ایجنٹ کلبھوشن جادیو تو صرف ایک تھا لیکن یہاں تو کئی کلبھوشن موجود ہیں، سنیل کمار، باسکر بابو، دیش راج، اشوکا، شیوا کمار سمیت 300 لوگ نوازشریف اور شہباز شریف کی ملز میں رہتے ہیں اور نوازشریف ان کو ویزا دلوا کر پاکستان میں لاتے ہیں،
جن کو ٹیکنیکل اور مکینیکل انجینئرز کے ویزے دیئے جاتے ہیں، ان بھارتی ایجنٹوں کو واہگہ بارڈر سے پنجاب حکومت سرکاری پروٹوکول دیتی ہے۔ کسی ادارے کو ان کے پاسپورٹ اور نہ ہی ان کا سامان چیک کرنے کی اجازت ہوتی ہے، ان کے پاسپورٹ نمبر سمیت دیگر معلومات بھی ہمارے پاس موجود ہیں۔ اب ریاستی اداروں کی ذمہ داری ہے کہ وہ انہیں چیک کریں۔
طاہرالقادری کا کہنا تھا کہ دونوں بھائی انڈین ایجنٹ ہیں، ان کا پاکستان کے اقتدار پر بیٹھنا ملک کی سالمیت کے خلاف ہے،اسمبلی میں نوازشریف کے اتحادی پاکستان کی افواج کے خلاف بولتے ہیں وہ بھی پاکستان کے ہمسایہ ملک کی ایجنسی کے پے رول پر ہے، میں صرف پاکستان کو بچانا چاہتا ہوں،شریف برداران دہشت گردوں کے ساتھی ہیں
اور انہوں نے آپریشن ضرب عضب کو ناکام بنانے کی بھی کوشش کی لیکن پاک فوج نے اس کو ناکام بنادیا، اگر ان کا اقتدار ختم نہ ہوا تو یہ پاکستان کا ایٹم بم بھی بیچ دیں گے اور فوج کو پنجاب کی پولیس بنادیں گے کیوں کہ یہ تمام ادارے خرید کر ہضم کرچکے ہیں۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ نوازشریف کا اقتدار رہ گیا تو اگلا سانحہ ماڈل ٹاؤن پاک فوج پر ہوگا۔
ڈاکٹر طاہرالقادری کا کہنا تھا کہ بھارت نوازشریف کا اقتدار بچانے کی جنگ لڑ رہا ہے، ان کی حکومت کو خطرہ ہو تو لائن آف کنٹرول پر فائرنگ ہوتی ہے، سانحہ کوئٹہ، سانحہ مردان ہوجاتا ہے، یہ اس وقت کیوں ہوتا ہے جب آپ کی حکومت کو خطرہ ہوتا ہے۔​








ڈاکٹر طاہر القادری نے 2016 میں نواز شریف کو بھارتی ایجنٹ قرار دیتے ہوئے کیا کہا تھا ؟







urdu.siasat.pk


----------



## Path-Finder

all supporters of bc nawaj sharif are bigger traitors of Pakistan plain and f#cking simple.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312404700499595265

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Tameem




----------



## graphican

Ishaq Dar and Nawaz being cursed in London. The protester gets blamed for being paid and being an ISI agent. LOL! Even in London Nawaz is scared of Markhors. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353655140000149505

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

*
It Is True That Osama Bin Laden Supported Nawaz Sharif, Abida Hussain*
By *Web Desk* On *January 30, 2021*  1






Former PML-N MPA and former Pakistani ambassador to the US Syeda Abida Hussain says it is a fact that former al-Qaeda chief Osama bin Laden supported former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and provided financial support.

In an interview to a private TV channel, he revealed that former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif did not appoint an ambassador to the United States in 1990, but was appointed by President Ghulam Ishaq. It was to take 18 months to complete.

Syeda Abida Hussain further said that Pakistan's nuclear program was not completed in 1983 but in 1992. US parliamentarians and diplomats were pressuring us to roll back the nuclear program.






According to Abida Hussain, at that time the nuclear program was under the supervision of the President of Pakistan and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was unaware. President Ghulam Ishaq Khan did not trust Nawaz Sharif.
It should be noted that Syeda Abida Hussain has contested several elections with PML-N ticket and she has also been Pakistan's ambassador to the United States during the Nawaz Sharif era. After Nawaz Sharif's departure for Jeddah, she joined the PML-Q but became part of the PPP in the 2008 elections.
Syeda Abida Hussain's husband Fakhr Imam is an elected MNA of PTI and Federal Minister of Agriculture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Here make some sense of Orange train:
This train can't even recover the 20 percent of the running cost. Even electricity bill cannot be recovered.Between Oct 25, 2020 to Feb 3 this year, the service has collected Rs282 million in fares from more than seven million commuters, and it has used electricity worth Rs353 million.Whole Pakistan is funding Lahore


----------



## Clutch

Tameem said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371791059018207236


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


> Here make some sense of Orange train:
> This train can't even recover the 20 percent of the running cost. Even electricity bill cannot be recovered.Between Oct 25, 2020 to Feb 3 this year, the service has collected Rs282 million in fares from more than seven million commuters, and it has used electricity worth Rs353 million.Whole Pakistan is funding Lahore


No feasibility done and hence less optimum route and lower number of passengers

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Tameem

Daska..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410879525077098496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410944874019426308

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410831482885652481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411034358656516100


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404478112109322240
Shameless duo, Imran Khan himself along with his corrupt father circles around big shreefs for self glory!!


----------



## Tameem

Shabbash Maryam on Votes.
Shame on Establishment for selection.


----------



## Tameem

جنابِ صدر مسلم لیگ ن میاں شہباز شریف صاحب کشمیر الیکشن کے دوران ووٹ چوری پر نظر رکھتے ہوئ


----------



## graphican

*PMLN Private limited*, a family run company is suffering from brand image after its ex CEO Mian Nawaz Sharif met enemy of Pakistan in London. Reminding, the ex CEO is proven guilty of lies, deception and looting money from the poor and needy in Pakistan, sentenced and jailed twice.

Brand follow is now diminishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

graphican said:


> *PMLN Private limited*, a family run company is suffering from brand image after its ex CEO Mian Nawaz Sharif met enemy of Pakistan in London. Reminding, the ex CEO is proven guilty of lies, deception and looting money from the poor and needy in Pakistan, sentenced and jailed twice.
> 
> Brand follow is now diminishing.


but @Tameem is still doing paad wala nasha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

DIdn't I say 2 years ago that establishment is going to make another political party?
I guess you will see Nisar Ali Khan getting active in few months.


----------



## Path-Finder

*Mulk Ab Badlay Ga*
Javed ChaudhryApril 29, 2021









Mulk Ab Badlay Ga


Author: Javed Chaudhry, Date Published: 4/29/2021, Source: Express




dailyurducolumns.com




میاں نواز شریف 19 نومبر 2019 کو علاج کے لیے لندن چلے گئے، ملک میں آج بھی یہ تاثر ہے یہ ڈیل کے ذریعے باہر گئے ہیں اور یہ ڈیل اسٹیبلشمنٹ نے حکومت کی مرضی کے بغیر کی تھی، یہ تاثر جمعہ 23 اپریل کی رات سینئر صحافیوں کے سامنے زائل کر دیا گیا۔

ہمیں بتایا گیا میاں نواز شریف کو فوج نے باہر نہیں بھجوایا تھا، یہ فیصلہ خالصتاً عدلیہ اور حکومت کا تھا تاہم یہ درست ہے وزیراعظم نے آرمی چیف جنرل قمر جاوید باجوہ سے رائے لی تھی اور انھوں نے ان سے کہا تھا، آپ کے پاس دو آپشن ہیں۔

آپ میاں نواز شریف کو علاج کے لیے جانے دیں اور عوام کی طرف سے برا بھلا سنیں یا پھر اگر خدانخواستہ انھیں جیل میں کچھ ہو جاتا ہے تو ایک اور بھٹو برداشت کریں لیکن فیصلہ بہرحال آپ نے کرنا ہے اور یہ فیصلہ وزیراعظم نے کیا، کابینہ میں تین وزراء کے علاوہ تمام وزیر نواز شریف کو باہر بھجوانے کے حق میں تھے، یہ تمام یہ کہتے رہے، جانے دیں جان چھڑائیں، یہ بھی بتایا گیا فوجی قیادت نے سابق چیف جسٹس آف پاکستان سے ان کے حلف کی تقریب کے بعد درخواست کی تھی۔

سیکیورٹی اداروں کی حراست میں موجود لوگوں کے لیے سپریم کورٹ کوئی قانونی راستہ نکال دے، پولیس بھی انھیں قبول کرنے کے لیے تیار نہیں اور قبائلی علاقوں میں سول انتظامیہ نہیں ہے، ہم کیا کریں، ہمیں سمجھ نہیں آ رہی، چیف جسٹس نے جواب دیا، ہمارے پاس بھی کوئی قانونی گنجائش موجود نہیں، آپ اگر انھیں یہاں لے آئے تو نیا قانونی بحران پیدا ہو جائے گا، آپ ان کے بارے میں خود فیصلہ کریں چناں چہ سیکیورٹی ادارے ان لوگوں کو اپنے پاس رکھ کر عدلیہ اور حکومت کی طرف دیکھ رہے ہیں۔

یہ بھی بتایا گیا سابق وزیرخزانہ اسحاق ڈار نے سرکاری اعدادوشمار میں جعل سازی (فورجری) کی تھی، سابق حکومت بینکوں سے قرضے لے کر 5 اعشاریہ 8 فیصد گروتھ دکھاتی رہی، اسحاق ڈار سے جب ایک میٹنگ میں میٹروز کے بارے میں یہ پوچھا گیا" حکومت یہ قرضے اور خسارے کیسے پورے کرے گی؟ "تو انھوں نے دائیں بائیں چہرہ ہلا کر کہا "سر کچھ فیصلے سیاسی ہوتے ہیں " سابق دور حکومت میں ویسپا کمپنی پاکستان میں اسکوٹر سازی کا کارخانہ لگانا چاہتی تھی لیکن وزارت خزانہ نے کمپنی سے کمیشن مانگ لیا۔

افغانستان میں نیٹو کے نمائندے اسٹیفنو پونٹے کاروو (Stefano Pontecorvo)نے الزام لگایا یہ رقم وزیر خزانہ نے مانگی تھی، یہ اطلاع وزیراعظم میاں نواز شریف کو دی گئی لیکن انھوں نے اسے سیریس نہیں لیا، یہ بھی بتایاگیا بھارت کے زعماء نے مذاکرات کے دوران پاکستانی افسروں سے درخواست کی، آپ ہماری کلبھوشن یادیو سے جان چھڑا دیں، یہ ہمارے لیے بوجھ ہے، آپ اگر یہ بوجھ ہٹا دیں گے تو یہ آپ کا احسان ہو گا لیکن کلبھوشن یادیو کی موت پاکستان کو سوٹ نہیں کرتی لہٰذا یہ زندہ ہے اور یہ زندہ رہے گا۔

ایم این اے محسن داوڑ کے بارے میں بتایا گیا، یہ آرمی پبلک اسکول کا طالب علم رہا اور یہ ایک اڈے کی وجہ سے ریاست سے ناراض ہو گیا، یہ نظریاتی لڑائی نہیں لڑ رہا، اڈے پر قبضے کی لڑائی لڑ رہا ہے، ایاز صادق نے 29 اکتوبر 2020کو ٹانگیں کانپنے کا بیان دیا تھا، فوجی حلقوں نے اسے بہت برا محسوس کیا تھا، فوج نے انڈیا کے تین طیارے گرائے تھے، اگر ہماری ٹانگیں کانپتی تو ہم کبھی یہ نہ کرتے لیکن پاکستان نے پوری جرات کے ساتھ یہ کیا۔

ہم نے جب بھارت کے پائلٹ ابھی نندن کو رہا کیا تو بھارت نے ایک دوست ملک کے ذریعے پاکستان کا شکریہ ادا کیا لیکن ایاز صادق نے یہ بیان دے کر فوج کا مورال اور دل دونوں توڑ دیے، آرمی چیف جنرل قمر جاوید باجوہ کو زندگی میں پہلی بار شدید غصہ آیا لیکن یہ اپنا غصہ پی گئے، تحریک لبیک پاکستان کے بارے میں بات ہوئی، یہ میاں نواز شریف نے علامہ طاہر القادری کا زور توڑنے کے لیے بنوائی تھی، ٹی ایل پی نے نومبر 2017 میں فیض آباد میں دھرنا دے دیا، یہ وزیر قانون پنجاب رانا ثناء اللہ کے اشارے پر اسلام آباد آئے تھے۔

ٹی ایل پی شروع میں حکومت سے استعفیٰ مانگ رہی تھی، یہ پھر پوری کابینہ کے استعفے پر آ گئی، وزیراعظم شاہد خاقان عباسی نے فوج سے کہا، آپ ان کے ساتھ ڈیل کریں، پولیس ان پر ہاتھ نہیں ڈال رہی، فوجی قیادت نے وزیراعظم کو بتایا آپ نے ماڈل ٹاؤن کے ایشو پر پنجاب پولیس کو اکیلا چھوڑ کر پولیس کو ڈی مورلائز کر دیا تھا لہٰذا یہ اب حکومت کا حکم نہیں مان رہی، وزیراعظم کو مشورہ دیا گیا آپ وزراء کے استعفے نہ دیں کیوں کہ اگر ایک بار یہ روایت پڑ گئی تو پھر یہ روکی نہیں جا سکے گی۔

اسٹیبلشمنٹ کو اس مسئلے میں اس لیے انوالو ہونا پڑا کہ وزیراعظم اور آرمی چیف نے فوجی مشقوں کے سلسلے میں سعودی عرب کا دورہ کرنا تھااور یہ ایشو اس دورے سے پہلے حل ہونا ضروری تھا ورنہ ملک کی جگ ہنسائی ہوتی چناں چہ ٹی ایل پی کے ساتھ تحریری معاہدہ کرنا پڑ گیا، شاہد خاقان عباسی امریکا میں اپنی ہمشیرہ کی عیادت کے لیے جانا چاہتے تھے، سابق وزیراعظم نے اپنا نام ای سی ایل سے نکلوانے کے لیے ملک کی اعلیٰ انٹیلی جنس ایجنسی سے رابطہ کیا اور اسٹیبلشمنٹ نے انھیں امریکا جانے کی اجازت لے کر دی، یہ حکومت سے درخواست نہیں کرنا چاہتے تھے۔

حکومت نے تینوں وزراء خزانہ اپنی مرضی سے لگائے اور انھیں فارغ کیا، اسٹیبلشمنٹ نے کوئی رائے نہیں دی، لاہور ہائی کورٹ کے 46 ججوں میں سے 35 میاں نواز شریف کے دور میں بھرتی ہوئے لہٰذا حکومتی ارکان اور اپوزیشن اس وجہ سے عدلیہ پر جانب داری کا الزام لگاتی ہے۔

عدلیہ پر یہ الزامات نہیں لگنے چاہییں، پاکستان کے سیکیورٹی اداروں کو پتا چلا وزیراعظم آفس اور وزارت خارجہ کی اہم دستاویزات لیک ہو رہی ہیں، سیکیورٹی اداروں نے تحقیقات کیں، یہ بات درست نکلی، وزیراعظم آفس اور وزارت خارجہ کا سسٹم "ہیک" ہو چکا تھا، میٹنگز کے منٹس تک ملک سے باہر جا رہے تھے، یہ بھی پتا چلا ہماری معلومات بھارت بھی جا رہی ہیں، سیکیورٹی اداروں نے یہ سسٹم ٹھیک کیا اور یہ اب "فول پروف" ہو چکا ہے۔

ملک کے معاشی اور سماجی حالات کے بارے میں بتایا گیا، چین کے وزیراعظم لی کی چیانگ نے وزیراعظم عمران خان سے کہا ہم کب تک آپ کی سب اسٹینڈرڈ چینی خریدتے رہیں گے، آپ چینی کے علاوہ کچھ کیوں نہیں بناتے؟ ہمیں یہ ماننا ہوگا ہم پروڈکشن میں بہت پیچھے ہیں، ویت نام اور بنگلہ دیش تک ہم سے آگے نکل گئے ہیں، ہمیں صنعت اور پیداوار پر توجہ دینی ہو گی، ہم نے ماضی میں غلطیاں کیں، جنرل ضیاء الحق سے بھی غلطی ہوئی اور جنرل پرویز مشرف نے بھی کوتاہی کی اور ہماری سیاسی قیادتیں بھی غلطیاں کرتی رہیں لیکن ہم اگر ان غلطیوں کو روتے رہے تو ہم آگے نہیں بڑھ سکیں گے۔

ہم نے آگے بڑھنا ہے، یہ بھی بتایا گیا اسٹیبلشمنٹ کا ماضی میں افغانستان اور کشمیر پر موقف سخت ہوتا تھا، عوام، سیاست دان اور میڈیا تینوں اسٹیبلشمنٹ پر اعتراض کرتے تھے لیکن آج اسٹیبلشمنٹ خود یہ معاملات درست کرنا چاہتی ہے، ہم چاہتے ہیں ہم جنگوں اور تنازعوں سے نکل کر آگے بڑھیں لیکن ہماری نیت پر اب بھی شک کیا جاتا ہے، یہ رویہ ٹھیک نہیں، پاکستان میں آج بھی ایسے لوگ موجود ہیں جنہوں نے اپنی آنکھوں سے جنرل ایوب خان کا دور دیکھا تھا۔

اس وقت سائیکل کی بتی نہ ہونے پر جرمانہ ہوتا تھا اور زیبرا کراس کے علاوہ سڑک پار کرنے کا تصور تک نہیں تھا، ہم ملک کو واپس اس جگہ لے جانا چاہتے ہیں، قانون کی حکمرانی ہو اور معاشرہ پھل پھول رہا ہو، یہ بھی بتایا گیا نواز شریف ملک دشمن نہیں ہیں، یہ محب وطن ہیں اور وہ موجودہ آرمی چیف کو بہت عزت دیتے تھے، فوج بھی ان کی عزت کرتی ہے لیکن جہاں تک ان کے کیسز کا معاملہ ہے یہ فیصلہ عدالتوں نے کرنا ہے، عمران خان کا "ورلڈ ویو" بہت اچھا ہے، یہ دنیا کے بڑے حکمرانوں کو بہت اچھی طرح ٹیکل کرتے ہیں۔

یہ ڈونلڈ ٹرمپ سے ملنے گئے تو امریکا کی ساری کابینہ ان کے سامنے بیٹھی تھی، عمران خان نے گفتگو شروع کی تو تھوڑی دیر میں یوں محسوس ہو رہا تھا یہ امریکا کے صدر ہیں، ساری امریکی کابینہ ان کی کابینہ ہے اور ڈونلڈ ٹرمپ مہمان وزیراعظم ہیں، ہمیں مڈل ایسٹ کی تبدیلیوں کو بھی سمجھنا ہوگا، عرب ملکوں میں نوجوان اقتدار میں آ چکے ہیں، یہ اپنے بزرگوں سے مختلف ہیں، یہ دنیا کو تجارتی فائدے اور نقصان کی نظروں سے دیکھتے ہیں لہٰذا ہم اب زیادہ دیر تک ایک دوسرے کو بھائی بھائی نہیں کہہ سکیں گے۔

ہمیں اپنی معاشی پوزیشن بڑھانی ہو گی، ہم ہر سال چار ارب ڈالر کا پٹرول خریدتے ہیں اور انڈیا 40 ارب ڈالر کا، آپ خود سوچیں عرب ملکوں کو کس کے ساتھ تجارت میں فائدہ ہے لہٰذا ہمیں ماننا ہوگا، ہم اگر معاشی طاقت ہیں تو دنیا ہماری عزت کرے گی ورنہ دنیا میں کوئی ملک ہمیں سپورٹ نہیں کرے گا اور ہمیں یہ بھی بتایا گیا فوجی قیادت جنرل اشفاق پرویز کیانی کی بہت عزت کرتی ہے، جنرل کیانی نے جتنا کام کیا اتنا دس آرمی چیف مل کر بھی نہیں کر سکتے تھے، ملک جا رہا تھا، جنرل کیانی نے اسے بچایا اور یہ بھی بتایا گیا پاکستان اب پرانی ڈگر پر نہیں چل سکتا، ہمیں ماضی کو بھول کر آگے بڑھنا ہو گا اور اس کے لیے ہم سب کو مل کر کام کرنا ہوگا، یہ ملک سب کا ہے اور یہ سب کی ذمے داری بھی ہے۔
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ye Mulk Hai Tissue Paper Nahi*
Javed ChaudhryMay 06, 2021Express10662155









Ye Mulk Hai Tissue Paper Nahi


Author: Javed Chaudhry, Date Published: 5/6/2021, Source: Express




dailyurducolumns.com




آج پاکستان میں صحافیوں کی فہرست بنائی جائے تو طلعت حسین پہلے چند ناموں میں آئیں گے، پرنٹ میڈیا ہو، ٹیلی ویژن ہو یا پھر سوشل میڈیا ہو طلعت حسین نے اس میں اپنا مقام بھی بنایا اور نقش بھی چھوڑا، یہ آج کل اپنا یوٹیوب چینل چلا رہے ہیں، ان کی ویڈیوز وائرل بھی ہوتی ہیں، طلعت صاحب نے چند دن قبل میرے کالم "ملک اب بدلے گا" کے ریفرنس سے وی لاگ کیا تھا اور اس میں اسحاق ڈار صاحب کا انٹرویو کیا تھا، میں نے یہ انٹرویو دیکھا لہٰذا میں نہایت ادب سے طلعت حسین سے احتجاج کرنا چاہتا ہوں، میں نے کالم میں جس بریفنگ کا حوالہ دیا تھا طلعت صاحب اس میں موجود نہیں تھے۔
میرا کالم بھی تفصیلی نہیں تھا، طلعت صاحب نے اس مختصر کالم کے اندر سے انتہائی چھوٹا حصہ اٹھایا اور اس پر پورا پروگرام کر دیا، یہ اگر پروگرام سے قبل میرے ساتھ رابطہ کر لیتے، یہ مجھ سے تفصیل پوچھ لیتے یا آئی ایس پی آر سے تصدیق کر لیتے تو تصویر کا دوسرا رخ بھی ان کے سامنے آ جاتااور یوں ان کا وی لاگ غیر جانب دار اور ٹھوس ہو جاتالیکن "ون سائیڈڈاینگل" کی وجہ سے ان کا پروگرام جانب دار اور غیرمتوازن ہو گیاجس کی وجہ سے میں حقائق کلیئر کرنے پر مجبور ہو گیا ہوں۔
میں اسحاق ڈار صاحب کا بھی احترام کرتا ہوں، یہ ہر وقت درود شریف پڑھتے رہتے ہیں، یہ حضرت داتا گنج بخشؒ اور حضرت بری امامؒ کے بھی عقیدت مند ہیں لیکن اس کا ہرگز، ہرگز یہ مطلب نہیں یہ غلطیوں یا کوتاہیوں سے پاک ہیں، اسحاق ڈار صاحب سے بھی غلطیاں ہوئیں اور قوم کو ان غلطیوں کا خمیازہ بھگتنا پڑرہا ہے، ہم اگر واقعی اس ملک سے محبت کرتے ہیں تو پھر ہمیں اپنی غلطیوں کا اعتراف بھی کرنا ہوگا اور ان کی اصلاح بھی ورنہ یہ ملک تباہ ہو جائے گا۔
میرے کالم میں ڈار صاحب سے متعلق تین واقعات تھے، میں تینوں کی تفصیل لکھ دیتا ہوں اور فیصلہ قارئین پر چھوڑ دیتا ہوں۔ پہلا واقعہ قرضوں سے متعلق تھا، ڈار صاحب آرمی چیف جنرل قمر جاوید باجوہ کے اعتراضات کو سائیڈ پر رکھ دیں اور صرف یہ بتادیں کیا وزیراعظم کا آفس 2016 سے قرضوں کے بارے میں اپنی تشویش کا اظہار نہیں کر رہا تھا؟ کیا پرنسپل سیکریٹری فواد حسن فواد ہر میٹنگ میں یہ نہیں کہتے تھے ہم نے اگر اپنی گروتھ سسٹین نہ کی تو ہم2019 میں قرضے ادا نہیں کر سکیں گے اور کیا 2017ء میں شاہد خاقان عباسی کی سربراہی میں نیشنل سیکیورٹی کمیٹی کی میٹنگ نہیں ہوئی تھی اور اس میٹنگ میں چیئرمین جوائنٹ چیفس آف اسٹاف جنرل زبیر حیات، آرمی چیف جنرل قمر جاوید باجوہ، ایئر چیف مارشل سہیل امان اور نیول چیف ایڈمرل ذکاء اللہ شامل نہیں تھے اور اس میٹنگ میں احسن اقبال نے سی پیک پر بریفنگ نہیں دی تھی اور اس بریفنگ کے بعد آرمی چیف نے اسحاق ڈار سے یہ نہیں پوچھا تھا۔
ڈار صاحب فنانشل ایکسپرٹس کہہ رہے ہیں ہم نے بھاری سود پر قرضے لے لیے ہیں، ہم یہ ادا نہیں کر سکیں گے اور کیا ڈار صاحب خاموش نہیں رہے تھے اور پھر وزیراعظم کے اشارے پر فواد حسن فواد نے جواب نہیں دیا تھا اور فواد صاحب نے یہ تسلیم نہیں کیا تھا" اورنج لائن میٹرو ٹرین کو سی پیک میں شامل کرنے کی وجہ سے انٹرسٹ میں اضافہ ہوا" اورکیا فواد صاحب نے یہ بھی نہیں مانا تھا" یہ قرضے 2019میں پاکستان کے لیے بہت بڑا چیلنج ہوں گے؟ " ڈار صاحب جواب دیں! سچ تو یہ ہے جنرل باجوہ نے اس وقت اسحاق ڈار سے کہا تھا۔
ڈار صاحب اگر ہم میٹرو کا ٹکٹ 240 روپے رکھیں تو بھی ہم بڑی مشکل سے قسطیں ادا کرسکیں گے، آپ ہمیں سمجھائیں ہم 20 روپے چارج کر کے قرضہ کیسے ادا کریں گے؟ جنرل باجوہ نے یہ بھی کہا تھا، میں قرضوں کے خلاف نہیں ہوں لیکن ہمیں قرضے لے کر تربیلا اور منگلا ڈیم جیسے منصوبے بنانے چاہییں، یہ پانچ سات سال میں اپنی کاسٹ بھی پوری کر لیتے ہیں اور ملک کو بھی لانگ ٹرم فائدے ہوتے ہیں، ہم 240 روپے کا ٹکٹ 20 روپے میں بیچ کر یہ قرضہ کیسے اتاریں گے؟ ڈار صاحب نے اس وقت چہرہ دائیں بائیں گھما کر کہا تھا"جنرل صاحب کچھ فیصلے سیاسی بھی ہوتے ہیں " اور اس واقعے کے تین سروسز چیفس سمیت چالیس لوگ گواہ ہیں۔
میں ذاتی طور پر جانتا ہوں فواد حسن فواد، وزیراعظم میاں نواز شریف اور چین کی حکومت تینوں اورنج لائن میٹرو ٹرین کے خلاف تھے، چین اسے سی پیک میں شامل نہیں کرنا چاہتا تھا، فواد حسن فواد حیات ہیں، آپ ان سے پوچھ لیں کیا یہ کابینہ کے اجلاس میں یہ نہیں کہتے تھے یہ منصوبے عقل مندی نہیں، ہم اس کے قرضے ادا نہیں کر سکیں گے، یہ میٹرو بسوں کے بھی حق میں نہیں تھے، ان کا کہنا تھا ہم اس رقم سے لاہور میں 22 لینز بنا سکتے ہیں لیکن کسی نے ان کی نہیں سنی، میں نے کل تصدیق کے لیے فواد حسن فواد کو فون کیا تو انھوں نے اعتراف کیا " چینی زعماء اور نواز شریف بھی اس منصوبے پر خوش نہیں تھے"لیکن ڈار صاحب آج بھی اسے اپنا اسٹار پراجیکٹ کہہ رہے ہیں۔ ہم اب آتے ہیں ویسپا کے ایشو پر، ا سٹیفنو پونٹے کوروو (Stefano Pontecorvo) پاکستان میں اٹلی کے سفیر تھے۔
یہ آج کل افغانستان میں نیٹو کے سول نمایندے ہیں، یہ آرمی چیف جنرل قمر جاوید باجوہ کے پاس گئے تھے اور انھوں نے کہا تھا ویسپا پاکستان میں دو پلانٹ لگانا چاہتا ہے لیکن وزیرخزانہ اسحاق ڈار نے ویسپا کی انتظامیہ سے کمیشن مانگ لیا، جنرل باجوہ نے یہ ایشو بھی نیشنل سیکیورٹی کمیٹی کی میٹنگ میں اٹھایا تھا، کمیٹی میں شامل تمام لوگوں نے یہ بات سنی تھی لیکن کسی نے اسحاق ڈار سے وضاحت نہیں مانگی تھی، میں نے بھی یہ بات 2017 میں سنی تھی اور اس کی تصدیق بھی کی تھی، اس میٹنگ میں موجود لوگ آج بھی حیات ہیں اور آپ ان سے بھی کنفرم کر سکتے ہیں۔
حکومت ویسپا اورا سٹیفنو سے بھی پوچھ سکتی ہے اور جنرل باجوہ بھی موجود ہیں، آپ ان سے پوچھ لیں۔ یہ الزامات درست ہیں یا غلط یہ صرف وہ اللہ جانتا ہے جس کو ہم سب نے جان دینی ہے چناں چہ ہمیں کوشش کرنی چاہیے جہاں تک ممکن ہو ہم سچ بولیں تاکہ ہم اپنے ضمیر اور اپنے رب کے سامنے شرمندہ نہ ہوں، مجھے اسحاق ڈار یا جنرل باجوہ دونوں سے کوئی غرض نہیں، میری غرض صرف یہ ملک ہے، یہ ہے تو ہم سب ہیں، یہ نہیں تو کچھ بھی نہیں چناں چہ اوپر اللہ اور نیچے یہ ملک اور بس۔
میں دل سے سمجھتا ہوں میاں نواز شریف اور اسحاق ڈار نے ملک سے باہر جا کر اس ملک اور عوام دونوں سے زیادتی کی، میاں نواز شریف اگر اس بار جیل برداشت کر جاتے یا یہ علاج کرا کے واپس آ جاتے تو آج ان کا سیاسی قد ملک کے تمام سیاسی قدوں سے بلند ہوتا، اللہ تعالیٰ نے انھیں دوسری بار اصلی اور بڑا لیڈر بننے کا موقع دیا لیکن افسوس انھوں نے یہ بھی کھو دیا اور آج جب آصف علی زرداری ان سے کہتے ہیں "میاں صاحب پاکستان واپس آئیں، لڑنا ہے تو سب کو جیل جانا ہوگا" تو نواز شریف کے پاس کوئی جواب نہیں ہوتا، اسحاق ڈار بھی لندن میں بیٹھ کر"سچ" بول رہے ہیں، یہ اگر سچے ہیں تو یہ واپس آئیں اور میدان میں کھڑے ہو کر ویسپا، میٹروز اور قرضوں کا جواب دیں، آئی ایم ایف اور حکومت دونوں ان پر اعدادوشمار میں جعل سازی (فورجری) کا الزام لگا رہی ہیں۔
یہ واپس آئیں اور سب کی آنکھوں میں آنکھیں ڈال کر جواب دیں، اگر میاں شہباز شریف کینسر کے مریض ہونے کے باوجود دو مرتبہ جیل جا سکتے ہیں، حمزہ شہباز 20ماہ جیل میں رہ سکتے ہیں، شاہد خاقان عباسی، خواجہ آصف اور رانا ثناء اللہ جیلیں، مقدمے اور عدالتیں بھگت سکتے ہیں، اگر احسن اقبال گولی کھا کر بھی میدان میں کھڑے رہ سکتے ہیں، میاں جاوید لطیف غداری کے مقدمے بھگت سکتے ہیں اور حنیف عباسی 25سال کی سزا سن کر بھی میدان نہیں چھوڑ رہا تو اسحاق ڈار ساڑھے تین سال سے لندن میں کیوں بیٹھے ہیں؟ آپ تماشا دیکھیں، یہ لندن میں بیٹھے بیٹھے سینیٹر بن گئے اور حلف اٹھانے کے لیے بھی پاکستان نہیں آئے، ڈار صاحب کے خلاف تمام الزامات غلط ہو سکتے ہیں لیکن اسحاق ڈار کو انھیں غلط ثابت کرنے کے لیے واپس آنا ہو گا، یہ واپس آئیں اور الزام لگانے والوں کے خلاف کیس کریں۔
یہ اسلام آباد میں بیٹھ کر ثابت کریں میٹروز بنانے کا فیصلہ درست تھا اور حکومت کس کھاتے سے رقم نکال کر ادائیگیاں کر سکتی ہے، یہ ثابت کریں قرضے بھی ٹھیک لیے گئے تھے اور شرح سود بھی کم تھی اور حکومت کے اعدادوشمار میں بھی کسی قسم کی جعل سازی نہیں تھی، اگر مفتاح اسماعیل وزیر خزانہ رہنے کے بعد کیس بھگت سکتے ہیں تو اسحاق ڈار کیوں نہیں؟ یہ لندن میں بیٹھ کر "سچ" کیوں بول رہے ہیں؟ ان کے پاس یقینا معلومات ہوں گی، یہ سچے بھی ہو سکتے ہیں لیکن انھیں بہرحال خود کو سچا ثابت کرنے کے لیے واپس آنا ہو گا، ہمیں اب کم از کم وائسرائے کے دور سے آگے نکل جانا چاہیے، یہ زیادتی ہے آپ کا اقتدار ختم ہو جائے تو آپ لندن چلے جائیں اور اقتدار کے امکانات پیدا ہو جائیں تو آپ وائسرائے بن کر واپس آ جائیں، یہ زیادتی ہے ڈار صاحب! یہ ملک ہے، ٹشوپیپر نہیں۔


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Zee-shaun

Oye Shaqeele kuch khanu aye?


----------



## Wesen Hunter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510566804355424258
Hope he took permission from @Areesh before appearing on Republic TV. 

😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Verve

Thanks for posting this ... more here would turn against Showbaz now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Of course he does 🤣


----------



## IceCold

SS is doing wonders for his party in the next elections. Please carry on, the nation is watching you.


----------



## Wood

Just saw news in WION. Seems like Imran has dissolved the no confidence vote?!

The Pakistani news correspondent for WION based out of Islamabad was very critical of Imran Khan's actions. He said Imran Khan has 'murdered' democracy in Pakistan

Reactions: Haha Haha:
23


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Wesen Hunter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510566804355424258
> Hope he took permission from @Areesh before appearing on Republic TV.
> 
> 😂







More evidence of foreign backing for PDM.

PDM = Pakistan Destroying Managers........

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Strigon

Shareefs reek of treason as if they put it on like perfume. He couldn't give enough importance to any of his own country's media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish Moazzam

This interview was to JEW TV not to Republic, they only relayed it. Please lets not spread disinformation

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Or hamari state in nasli ghadaro ko paal rahi thi. . Hang these bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## imadul

We're they showing Clip from a Pakistani tv?


----------



## Menace2Society

Beta male reporting to superior beta male incel Modi to explain why he failed.



Crystal-Clear said:


> Or hamari state in nasli ghadaro ko paal rahi thi. . Hang these bastards



First the beggars can't be choosers comment then goes straight to Indian media. Is this guy alright? I don't think he is in his senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

What Muneeb Farooqi doing there?


----------



## khail007

Crystal-Clear said:


> Or hamari state in nasli ghadaro ko paal rahi thi. . Hang these bastards



They are looting Pakistan since 1980s - some institutes also abetting them in the process. Did you notice how a sleeping SC jumps to 'Suo-Moto' as soon as these traitors faced the impossible?
This conspiracy was hatched under the 'wild boar of corruption' in the UK, their plan was to topple the PMIK legitimate government with help of 'foreign funding/interference'.
The next step is to pave the way for 'wild boar of corruption' to return to Pakistan and undo all previous cases against the 'grand alliance of boars of corruption'.
For that purpose, Faiz Eassa could be the instrument to them for overturning the previous judgments, as evident from history.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Menace2Society said:


> First the beggars can't be choosers comment then goes straight to Indian media. Is this guy alright? I don't think he is in his senses.


Exactly state aesey logo ko paal leti ha or muhib e watan log degrees le ker khakh chaan rey hotey hain .


----------



## American Pakistani

Just imagine, can any Indian minister do this? This sharif dynasty is anti pakistan and so is zardari and fazla.


----------



## El Sidd

Everyone will become super science patriot in this thread yet none has audacity to ask how government is dealing with Brahmos crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

This is how a patriot deals with Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Wood said:


> Just saw news in WION. Seems like Imran has dissolved the no confidence vote?!
> 
> The Pakistani news correspondent for WION based out of Islamabad was very critical of Imran Khan's actions. He said Imran Khan has 'murdered' democracy in Pakistan


Why is this network allowed to be operated in Pakistan? It is a vile BJP Hindutva mouth piece full of racism, hate and Islamophobia.
I wish I was there I would have head butted the sell out reporter making him cry and begg for mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Only in Pakistan.....*
..
Imran Khan guilty of 'high treason', should be tried under Article 6: Nawaz​Anyone involved in any wrongdoing with the country and desecration of Constitution will be taken to task, warns ex-PM

News Desk
April 03, 2022







Latest from London...
Nawaz Sharif returning back to his house...............

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Wood

Samurai_assassin said:


> Why is this network allowed to be operated in Pakistan? It is a vile BJP Hinditva mouth piece full of racism hate and Islamophobia.


Contrary to what you may assume, WION is not the worst when it comes to reporting about Pakistan. Republic TV is really totally without class. Strangely though, I find a lot of Pakistani ex-military / journalist type of people come on the show to talk to Arnab. Almost always Arnab take a superior and disrespectful attitude with his guest and tries to be the alpha male. I always wonder why anyone who has seen Arnab on TV before would consider being on his panel 

Do Indian panelists ever feature in Pakistani television?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Menace2Society said:


> Beta male reporting to superior beta male incel Modi to explain why he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> First the beggars can't be choosers comment then goes straight to Indian media. Is this guy alright? I don't think he is in his senses.







Bro, more horrifying and disturbing are those Pakistanis that still continue to support him. They need SEVERE psychiatric and psychological treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Nawaz and Dar bought tickets, London to Jeddah ..do omra and Jeddah to Lahore ..and then.... GHABRANA NAHI HAAAAA


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Foreign puppets showing their true colors by asking help from their master.






"Ibtadaae _ishq hai rota hai kya_, Aage aage dekhiye hota _hai kya_. "

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Foreign puppets showing their true colors by asking help from their master.
> View attachment 830163
> 
> 
> "Ibtadaae _ishq hai rota hai kya_, Aage aage dekhiye hota _hai kya_. "



Looks like Modi finally lost his virginity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Foreign puppets showing their true colors by asking help from their master.
> View attachment 830163
> 
> 
> "Ibtadaae _ishq hai rota hai kya_, Aage aage dekhiye hota _hai kya_. "







Evidence like this should be gathered to prove that not-so-sharrif is an indian agent working for those that call for the death and destruction of Pakistan and the Pakistani people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Wesen Hunter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510566804355424258
> Hope he took permission from @Areesh before appearing on Republic TV.
> 
> 😂


indians dont talk like this


----------



## fitpOsitive

I think I have started to understand the game now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSarZameen47

fitpOsitive said:


> I think I have started to understand the game now.....


Wdyum?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Says an eternally baimar bhagora. May ALLAH afflict all traitors with stroke and turn their faces into pigs like their ugly souls




ghazi52 said:


> *Only in Pakistan.....*
> ..
> Imran Khan guilty of 'high treason', should be tried under Article 6: Nawaz​Anyone involved in any wrongdoing with the country and desecration of Constitution will be taken to task, warns ex-PM
> 
> News Desk
> April 03, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest from London...
> Nawaz Sharif returning back to his house...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

PakSarZameen47 said:


> Wdyum?



Opposition are foreign funded and supported which is why they have had power for so long and India prefer them to be in power and hated when IK came into power to the point they wanted to destabilize his government with the balakot strikes.

This is why Pakistan has had no development and they were free to loot and take their money out of the country without repercussions. Who knows how many countries have been involved in this game but it has been going on for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakSarZameen47

Menace2Society said:


> Opposition are foreign funded and supported which is why they have had power for so long and India prefer them to be in power and hated when IK came into power to the point they wanted to destabilize his government with the balakot strikes.
> 
> This is why Pakistan has had no development and they were free to loot and take their money out of the country without repercussions. Who know how many countries have been involved in this game but it has been going on for decades.


I guess you're right, they fully expected Pakistan to become a failed state/balkanised back in 2009 and then again in 2014 due to the reasons you've mentioned

But we're still here, there are people behind scenes making sure we continue to survive, what they do we will never know but the fact we exist currently means whay they are doing is working ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

PakSarZameen47 said:


> I guess you're right, they fully expected Pakistan to become a failed state/balkanised back in 2009 and then again in 2014 due to the reasons you've mentioned
> 
> But we're still here, there are people behind scenes making sure we continue to survive, what they do we will never know but the fact we exist currently means whay they are doing is working ....



Its almost as if history keeps repeating itself. Judas betrayed Jesus for just 30 pieces of silver. A traitor will always be a traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Bro, more horrifying and disturbing are those Pakistanis that still continue to support him. They need SEVERE psychiatric and psychological treatment.


I've mentioned this before, we need a nationalist movement. Pro Pakistanis reach and armed to take on foreign funded politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PMLN and PPPP , at this moment.................


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Samurai_assassin said:


> I've mentioned this before, we need a nationalist movement. Pro Pakistanis reach and armed to take on foreign funded politicians.







That is a very pressing need. We need a highly nationalistic, patriotic political party that unapologetically puts the interests of Pakistan and Pakistanis above all else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Wood said:


> Just saw news in WION. Seems like Imran has dissolved the no confidence vote?!
> 
> The Pakistani news correspondent for WION based out of Islamabad was very critical of Imran Khan's actions. He said Imran Khan has 'murdered' democracy in Pakistan


Wion and Lifafas in Pakistan go hand in hand.


----------



## ghazi52

*To Shahbaz Sharif, this is what happen to you...*............
..................

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Strigon

PakSarZameen47 said:


> I guess you're right, they fully expected Pakistan to become a failed state/balkanised back in 2009 and then again in 2014 due to the reasons you've mentioned
> 
> But we're still here, there are people behind scenes making sure we continue to survive, what they do we will never know but the fact we exist currently means whay they are doing is working ....



When you have a country like India: 

that absolutely hates Pakistan's existence is unable to actually do anything about it
conducts fake strikes and "mistakes" to provoke a reaction
employs sneaky tactics to destabilize
fails and has a "matam" like situation going on in their media upon hearing this failed attempt
You should have a crystal clear understanding of how beneficial this failure was for Pakistan regardless of who is in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Wesen Hunter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510566804355424258
> Hope he took permission from @Areesh before appearing on Republic TV.
> 
> 😂



An indian paid puppet speaks to his masters media lolz lmao .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

ghazi52 said:


> *Only in Pakistan.....*
> ..
> Imran Khan guilty of 'high treason', should be tried under Article 6: Nawaz​Anyone involved in any wrongdoing with the country and desecration of Constitution will be taken to task, warns ex-PM
> 
> News Desk
> April 03, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest from London...
> Nawaz Sharif returning back to his house...............


Yeh best hai.. Both sides should file treason cases against each other. Let them prove each other traitor in court with every one to see.


----------



## Wood

TheSnakeEatingMarkhur said:


> Wion and Lifafas in Pakistan go hand in hand.


Never seen this Pakistani channel. Don't think that it is as popular as WION

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HttpError

Wood said:


> Just saw news in WION. Seems like Imran has dissolved the no confidence vote?!
> 
> The Pakistani news correspondent for WION based out of Islamabad was very critical of Imran Khan's actions. He said Imran Khan has 'murdered' democracy in Pakistan



What else do you want him to say? The Poor chap needs that job to feed his belly. Can't blame that Buffon but his hungry belly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Verve said:


> Thanks for posting this ... more here would turn against Showbaz now


You dont understand politics
No they wont

Infact even if showbaz shots someone or gives up kashmir or anything major they wont

Why? 
Because he has fallen to his lowest(corruption cases) and he is a leader with still huge following

Same is true for modi and IK(though IK has fallen to his lowest, once he does and he has followers thosd will stick to him)


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> *Only in Pakistan.....*
> ..
> Imran Khan guilty of 'high treason', should be tried under Article 6: Nawaz​Anyone involved in any wrongdoing with the country and desecration of Constitution will be taken to task, warns ex-PM
> 
> News Desk
> April 03, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest from London...
> Nawaz Sharif returning back to his house...............


Absconder Godfather who ran away to his London mansion on fake medical reports, who couldn't provide a shred of evidence to clear his name is now calling for IK to be tried on article 6 lol, it's Godfather who should be tried under article 6 for conspiring against the state.



Menace2Society said:


> Opposition are foreign funded and supported which is why they have had power for so long and India prefer them to be in power and hated when IK came into power to the point they wanted to destabilize his government with the balakot strikes.
> 
> This is why Pakistan has had no development and they were free to loot and take their money out of the country without repercussions. Who knows how many countries have been involved in this game but it has been going on for decades.



If you look at where Iran is, it's shocking how far ahead they are in terms of development and infrastructure compared to Pakistan despite the hard sanctions. Its a disgrace Pakistan is so far behind due to these corrupt beasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 12thPlayer

koolio said:


> Absconder Godfather who ran away to his London mansion on fake medical reports, who couldn't provide a shred of evidence to clear his name is now calling for IK to be tried on article 6 lol, it's Godfather who should be tried under article 6 for conspiring against the state.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at where Iran is, it's shocking how far ahead they are in terms of development and infrastructure compared to Pakistan despite the hard sanctions. Its a disgrace Pakistan is so far behind due to these corrupt beasts.


Iran is self sufficient in Oil and we are not, that is the issue only. War machinery needs oil too.

Look at our oil related imports. Its just too much.






Our exports are mainly textile which US can easily influence other countries to stop trading with us just like everyone stopped trading with Iran including Pakistan.


----------



## Ich

12thPlayer said:


> Iran is self sufficient in Oil and we are not, that is the issue only. War machinery needs oil too.
> 
> Look at our oil related imports. Its just too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our exports are mainly textile which US can easily influence other countries to stop trading with us just like everyone stopped trading with Iran including Pakistan.



Doesnt have Pakistan one of the largest coal reserves in the world? How about coal liquefaction? Are there plans?


----------



## yusufjee




----------



## Crimson Blue



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Crimson Blue

This clip is a must watch if you have not seen it before.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518478400985485312

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522490708975931392


----------



## Path-Finder

kebid93259 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522626151298269186




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522640498787495936


----------



## Path-Finder

kebid93259 said:


> Rule No 1. Never trust twitter comments.
> Rule No 2. Always follow Rule No. 1


rule 3, never trust a league. 

rule 4. always follow rule 3.


----------



## Crimson Blue

Listen to this clip. Amazing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522636301211688961


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522597051724357632


----------



## Trailer23

ImranR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522942108432273410
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522626151298269186


Oh my God, I can see a few *BANNED* Members in the Crowd.

Do you see them?













Don't worry..., tomorrow you'll be joining them too  .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

_MUST LISTEN ................... only 45 seconds clip_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525590570244382720


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524891242286354432


----------



## Crimson Blue



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528377493022920707


----------



## Norwegian

Xekod said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530472833503367168


Banned Patwari account is back with another fake ID 
@Jango @waz @Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fatman17

Showbazz


----------



## Crimson Blue

Miftah Ismael announced import tax exemption for certain solar systems in his 2022-23 budget, here's why: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535648749573357568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535775327862935552


----------



## Crimson Blue



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

July 5, 2022, Asking For a Vote, PML(N) Style:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544312408092856320


----------



## P@kistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546498293730910208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546527503145058304
*Massive, Humongous power show!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546553778815799296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546531117859323904

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## P@kistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546532523521490944


----------



## P@kistan

12 July 2022 PMLN By election campaign: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546845267374526464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546845726348804097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546867807681380352


----------



## P@kistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546905819538935809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546900123761901568


----------



## Enigma SIG

N league needs to be put into terrorism list as they have destroyed the economy. Enemies of the state, waging war on the Republic of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## P@kistan

Enigma SIG said:


> N league needs to be put into terrorism list as they have destroyed the economy. Enemies of the state, waging war on the Republic of Pakistan.


Stay in PTI thread, khud kuch nahi kar saktay tou dosroun ko bura bhala khena shuru ker detay ho. Infact PMLN and Armed Forces eliminated terrorism from this country.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546865722743291904

burnol haina @Enigma SIG ?


----------



## Black.Mamba

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546556183946854401


----------



## ziaulislam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546911977532018689


P@kistan said:


> Stay in PTI thread, khud kuch nahi kar saktay tou dosroun ko bura bhala khena shuru ker detay ho. Infact PMLN and Armed Forces eliminated terrorism from this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546865722743291904
> 
> burnol haina @Enigma SIG ?


PMLN and PPPP has the credit in ending terrosim by droning all the terroists in wazristan

Thanks to relentless drones till 2018 terroism ended..

PS
As long as drones stayed our pushtoons we are good..dont bring them to lahore

And then few youthias making songs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546797126818361345


----------



## P@kistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547258963439255552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547257722982354944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547257722982354944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547258310222553088


----------



## Crimson Blue




----------



## sur

Lets count how many parties providing vans after vans and busses after busses of hired crowd in Jhang, for example:




























And previously too:




sur said:


> @1:05+ speaker had to convince Maryam Safdar that all these ppl are from this very pp-202 constituency i.e. not hired fillers
> 
> But *what are JUI flags doing there*?
> 
> View attachment 860824
> 
> 
> View attachment 860825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as in previous jalsay below
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how money is used to buy attendees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544203221316558849
> 
> Bribe and Quran combo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544053845587906563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utility store trucks used to bribe voters:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/suhryaniSnawaz/status/1545005247260725251


----------



## Crimson Blue

A new standard of freedom of speech & democratic expression is set in Pakistan on July 12, 2022.


----------



## Crimson Blue

On July 18, 2022: PML(N) and free press of Pakistan.


----------



## shanipisces2002

bann this retarded post why am i getting a lot of freaking same notifications


----------



## Salza

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549039631374512128

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

On July 22, 2022 when USD hit 229 PKR: Our honorable Prime Minister is serious about fixing the economy of country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550369732079017984


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550723826216062976


----------



## Crimson Blue

PML(N) held a political Jalsa on Liberty Market Lahore on July 23, 2022. Its probably first time that a comedian is called to open a political Jalsa. Also the songs played on the Jalsa were on another level.
Congrarts to all PML(N) supporters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550888777966821376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550880440357355520


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551676459860754432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551776895514972161





View attachment 865282



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551436643114315776


----------



## Crimson Blue




----------



## fatman17

FORWARDED AS RECEIVED
—————————————
*FORWARD AS RECEIVED*

*پاکستان کے بہت بڑے عوامی لیڈر اور تین مرتبہ کے منتخب وزیراعظم جو گوالمنڈی لاہور کے ایک چھوٹے سے تنگ و تاریک مکان میں پلے بڑھے جب جمہوریت کی خدمت کرنے کے ارادے سے سیاست میں آئے تو کمال ہی کردیا۔ ان کے ہاتھ اللّٰہ کے فضل و کرم سے بالکل صاف ہیں اور انہوں نے عوام کی خدمت کا جو معاوضہ وصول کیا ہے اس کی ایک جھلک دیکھنے کو ملی تو شئر کر رہا ہوں....* 

*اگر کوئی اعتراض ہو تو نیچے دیے گئے پتہ پر نوٹس بھیجا جا سکتا ہے*

*نوازشریف پاکستان کی لوٹی ہوئی دولت سے کیسے مالا مال ہوا شروع سے آخر تک پڑھیں* 

*نواز صاحب کو کیوں نکالا۔*

*یہ تمام تفصیل گوگل، لائیکوز، یاہو، وکی لیکس اور وسل بلوئر پر تصدیق کی گئیں ھیں اور جناب مشتاق احمد جو فرانسیسی نژاد ھیں نے پاکستانیوں کے لیے محنت کر کے مرتب کی ھیں۔*

*رپورٹ درج زیل ھے...*

*پاکستانیو ذرا دیکھ لو آپ کتنے مالدار ہو ذرا دو منٹ لگا کر اپنی دولت کا حساب کر لو۔اس کو دیکھنے کے بعد بھی اگر میری طرح کا ایک عام پاکستانی نواز شریف یا اسکے خاندان سے منسلک کسی بھی فرد کی حمایت کرتا ھے تو وہ اس ملک میں رہنے والے غریبوں کا دشمن نمبر 1 ...*

*نواز شریف لاہور میں جس گھر میں رہائش پزیر ہیں اس کو رائیوننڈ محل کہا جاتا ہے ۔ اسکا احاطہ 25000 ہزار کنال پر محیط ہے ۔ اسکی مارکیٹ ویلیو اربوں روپے میں بنتی ہے۔*
*مری میں ایک عالی شان محل نما گھر۔*

*چھانگا گلی ایبٹ آباد میں زمین اور ایک مکان*

*مال روڈ مری پر ایک شاندار قیمتی بنگلہ*

*شیخوپورہ میں 88 کنال کی ایک زمین*

*لاہور اپر مال میں ایک مکان*
*1700 کنال کی مختلف جائدادیں*

*ان تمام گھروں کا سالانہ بجٹ 27 کروڑ روپے ہے.ان گھروں میں کام کرنے والے ملازمین اور آفیسرز کی کل تعداد 1766 ہے جن کا ماہانہ خرچ 6 کروڑ روپے ہے۔ بحوالہ سی این بی سی*

*صرف نواز شریف کے ہاتھ پر بندھی ہوئی گھڑی کی قیمت 4.6 ملین ڈالر ہے*

*ان کے علاوہ نواز شریف کی سعودی عرب، دبئی، سپین اور استنبول میں بھی رہائش گاہیں ہیں۔*

*نواز شریف کا کاروبار پاکستان سمیت دنیا بھر میں پھیلا ہوا ہے۔ جو زیادہ تر رئیل اسٹیٹ، سٹیل، شوگرملز ، پیپر ملز اور فارمنگ پر مشتمل ہے۔*

*پاکستان میں نواز شریف اتفاق گروپ اور شریف گروپ نامی دو دیو ہیکل گروپ آف کمپنیز کے مالک ہیں جنکی ذیلی کمپنیوں میں کم از کم 11 شوگر ملز اور 15 انڈسٹریل اسٹیٹس شامل ہیں۔ ان کاروباری اداروں کے ماتحت کام کرنے والی کچھ کمپنیوں کے نام یہ ہیں ۔ حوالہ سی این بی سی*

*رمضان شوگر ملز غالباً پاکستان کی سب سے بڑی شوگر مل ہے۔*

*رمضان انرجی لمیٹڈ*
*شریف ایگری فارمز*
*شریف پولٹری فارمز*
*شریف ڈیری فارمز*
*شریف فیڈ ملز*
*رمضان شوگر کین ڈیویلپمنٹ فارم*
*مہران رمضان ٹیکسٹائلز*
*رمضان ٹرانسپورٹ*
*رمضان بخش ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*محمد بخش ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*حمزہ سپننگ ملز*
*چودھری شوگر ملز*
*اتفاق فاونڈری پرائویٹ لمٹڈ*
*حدیبیہ انجنیرنگز*
*خالد سراج انڈسٹریز*
*علی ہارون ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*حنیف سراج ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*فاروق برکت پرائویٹ لمیٹد*
*عبدالعزیز ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*برکت ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*صندل بار ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*حسیب وقاص رائس ملز*
*سردار بورڈ اینڈ پیپر ملز*
*ماڈل ٹریڈنگ ھاوس پرائویٹ لمیٹڈ*
*حسیب وقاص گروپ*
*حسیب وقاص شوگر ملز*
*حسیب وقاص انجنیرنگ*
*حسیب وقاص فارمز لمٹڈ*
*حسیب وقاس رائس ملز*
*حمظی بورڈ ملز*
*اتفاق برادرزپرائویٹ لمیٹڈ*
*الیاس انٹرپرائسز*
*حدیبیہ پیپر ملز*
*اتفاق شوگر ملز*
*برادرز سٹیل ملز*
*برادر ٹیکسٹائل ملز*
*اتفاق ٹیکسٹائل یونٹس*
*خالد سراج ٹیکسٹائل ملز*

*یو اے ای میں ایک سٹیل مل*

*سعودی عرب اور جدہ کی سٹیل ملز سے آپ واقف ہیں۔*

*دبئی میں وہ اپنے ہی بیٹے کی کمپنی میں ملازم ہیں۔*

*انکی ایک شوگر مل کینیا میں ہے۔*

*نیوزی لینڈ کی سرکاری سٹیل کمپنی کے 49 فیصد شیرز نواز شریف کے نام ہیں۔*

*کچھ عرصہ پہلے مشہور پاکستانی ٹی وی اینکر مبشر لقمان نے اپنے ایک پروگرام میں انکشاف کیا کہ محمد منشاء کی ملیکت کئی کمپنیاں دراصل نواز شریف کی ہیں اور محمد منشاء انکے فرنٹ مین ہیں۔ یہ کمپنیاں نجکاری کے ذریعے خریدی گئیں۔ ان میں پاکستان میں تیل سے بجلی بنانے والی آئی پی پیز جن کو نواز شریف نے آتے ہی 400 ارب روپے یا 4000 ملین ڈالر ادا کیے تھے۔*

*ایم سی بی بینک*
*ڈی جی خان سمینٹ نمایاں*
*لندن پارک لین کے 4 فلیٹس جن کی ملکیت سے 25 سال تک انکار کرتے رہے اور آج اقرار کر رہے ہیں۔*

*ان کے علاوہ لندن میں الفورڈ میں واقع 33 اور 25 منزلہ پوائنیر پوائنٹ کے نام سے دو ٹاورز جنکی مالیت کئی سو ملین پاؤنڈ بتائی جاتی ہے۔*

*ہائیڈ پارک لندن میں دنیا کے مہنگے ترین فلیٹس میں سے دو فلیٹ جنکی مجموعی مالیت 150 ملین پاؤنڈ کے قریب ہے۔*

*لندن کے مشرقی علاقے میں 340 مختلف پراپرٹیز*

*تین فلیٹس 17 ایون فیلڈ ہاؤس*

*پارک لین جسکی مالیت 12 ملین پاؤنڈ ہے*

*فلیٹ نمبر 8 بور ووڈ پلیس لندن ڈبلیو 2 مالیت 7 لاکھ پاؤنڈ*

*فلیٹ نمبر 9 بور ووڈ پلیس لندن ڈبلیو 2 مالیت 9 لاکھ پاؤنڈ*

*10 ڈیوک مینش، ڈیوک سٹریٹ لندن ڈبلیو 1, مالیت 1.5 ملین پاؤنڈ*

*فلیٹ نمبر 12 اے، 118 پارک لین میفیر، لندن ایس ڈبلیو 1 مالیت 5 لاکھ پاؤنڈ*

*فلیٹ نمبر 2، 36 گرین سٹریٹ، لندن ڈبلیو 1 مالیت 8 لاکھ پاؤنڈ*

*11 گلوسٹر پلیس، لندن ڈبلیو ون، مالیت انمول*

*ان کے علاوہ عین بکنگھم پیلس کے قریب جائداد جسکی مالیت 4.5 ملین پاؤنڈ ہے۔*

*148 نیل گوین ہاؤس سلون ایونیو میں فلیگ شپ کمپنی کے سیکٹری مسٹر وقار احمد رہائش پزیر ہیں وہ بھی انہی کی ملکیت ہے۔*

*سنٹرل لندن کے آس پاس 80 ملین پاؤنڈ کی جائدادیں۔*

*کچھ عرصہ پہلے حسین نواز نے لندن رئیل اسٹیٹ میں ایک ہی وقت میں 1.2 ارب ڈالر یا 1200 ملین ڈالر کی سرمایہ کاری کر کے دنیا کو حیران کر دیا تھا۔ اسکا چرچا پاکستانی میڈیا پر بھی ہوا تھا*

*Note:-*
*Shahbaz Sharif's ill-gotton billions of rupees and assets are not mentioned in this report.* 
***************
*جس نون لیگی نے بھی نوٹس بھیجنا ھے اس پتے پر بھیج دو۔*
*Dr Mushtaq Ahmad* *Residence Maria-17 Rue des rivieres-*
*St Didier ahu Mt d'or-Rh*
*one, France*

*پھر نہ کہنا مجھے کیوں نکالا* *یہ پٹواریوں کے قاٸد کی لالچ کی انتہا ھے۔*

*ہر بات fact checked ھے ۔ آپ خود بھی کریں۔* 

*جاننے کے بعد آپ پھر بھی سمجھتے ہیں ن ٹھیک ہیں تو پھر نہ آپ پاکستانی ہیں نہ مسلمان ہونے کا جزبہ ھے۔ بس خدا آپ کو ہداٸت دے ۔*

*Don't keep it to yourself, please forward it to others..*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

Nooh Dastagir Butt won Gold Medal in Common Wealth games in 2022. Prime minister Shahbaz Sharif is hosting a welcome for the athletes.
*Must listen *to this 30 seconds clip.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562806390678519809


----------



## fatman17

Then and Now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

On August 2022.


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565361024122904585


----------



## fatman17

As Recieved 

After Nawaz Sharif had completed his education, in the 3rd division in B.A from Govt College, Lahore as he got admission in Govt College Lahore, on recommendations, and he used to be called in the class as “Kuggoo’ because he never used to participate in the class nor replied to any question he has ever been asked by the lecturer, told by his class mates.
His father Mian Muhammad Sharif started him in the business. However, this proved a disaster. As a second option Mian Muhammad Sharif set him up with Pakistani actor Saeed Khan Rangeela to get him into acting (something which Nawaz Sharif wanted). A few days later Saeed Khan Rangeela sent his regrets to Mian Muhammad Sharif saying that his son was too dumb for acting and movie industry. Mian Muhammad Sharif then hired cricket coaches to train his son for cricket, but his physical fitness was too low for the sport. It is rumored that by mid-day on his first day at training Nawaz Sharif threw the bat down and left the stadium s
As a last resort he paid General Ghulam Jilani Khan a considerable sum of money to introduce Nawaz Sharif to General Zia-ul-Haq recommending him for a political post, who in turn made Nawaz Sharif the Finance Minister of Punjab.
( Gen. Gilani was not offered money, in fact he had been presented a ‘White Palace’ made on a 4-kanal corner plot in Lahore Cant and it was worth Rs. 4 crores then, a s said. It was just beautiful with Victorian style round porch with a running fountain in the center. But Mian Sharif, being business man, recovered many ‘4 crores’ out of the son’s post of Finance Minister of Punjab, and it was sure that Nawaz Sharif would not be able to write his designation with correct spellings.
However, this was the day when the street thugs of Mohni Road had stepped on to becoming the national thugs of Pakistan.
The day Nawaz Sharif had become Finance Minister, the entire family’s earnings were few million rupees and had only one re-rolling mill. From there they went on to: Ittefaq Sugar Mills was set up in 1982, Brothers steel in 1983, Brother’s Textile Mills in 1986, Brothers Sugar Mills Ltd in 1986, Ittefaq Textile units in 2-3 in 1987, Khalid Siraj Textile Mills in 1988, Ramzan Buksh Textiles in 1987, Farooq Barkat (pvt) Ltd in 1985. (All on loans from the government as Ziaul Haq used to approve all of his loans requests and also request of writing off loans. That is why when PPP Govt.took-over and the written off loans were calculated by the first Public Accounts Committee, there were two persons at the top i.e. Choudhy brothers, 22 billions, and Mian Sharif 21 billion, all written off by Ziaul Haq. It is still on record in PAC Report of 1989.)
By the time of Zia ul Haq’s fateful plane crashed, Mian Muhammad Sharif’s family was earning a net profit of US$ 3 million, up from a few million rupees. By the end of the decade their net assets were worth more than 6 billion rupees, according to their own admission, nearly US$ 350 million at the time. But this turned out to be small-change when Nawaz Sharif became the Prime Minister.
When Nawaz Sharif became prime minister, the group took a decision to secure project loans from the foreign banks and only working capital was taken from the nationalized commercial banks. The project financing from foreign banks was ostensibly secured against the foreign currency deposits, a number of which were held in benamee accounts, as repeatedly claimed by Interior Minister Naseer Ullah Babar at his press conferences. In 1992 Salman Taseer released an account of Nawaz Sharif’s corruption stating that the family had taken loans of up to 12 billion rupees, which were never paid back. On March 2, 1994, Khalid Siraj, a cousin of Nawaz Sharif claimed that the assets of the seven brothers were valued at Rs 21 billion.
These were the accounts of profits and companies which were openly known to public. However, the family kept their side business going all the while – the gambling dens and heroin control in Lahore – and along with their industry the side business also mushroomed.
During the Afghan-Soviet War Nawaz Sharif’s cousin and brother-in-law, Sohail Zia Butt started working under the drug baron Mirza Iqbal Beg, then Pakistan’s second biggest drug lord after Ayub Afridi. Mian Muhammad Sharif and his sons had a permanent share in his gambling and heroin business. In 1990 Suhail Butt won a seat on the Islami Jamhoori Ittehad ticket in the Punjab Assembly. It was through Sohail Butt’s association that Nawaz Sharif became a close associate of Mirza Iqbal Beg. It was through him that Nawaz Sharif became benami owner of many of the privatized government entities, such as Muslim Commercial Bank. Sohail Zia Butt other than getting involved in the drug business made billions in the co-operative societies’ collapse, mainly through the National Industrial Credit and Finance Corporation. It was Nawaz Sharif’s share in his cousin’s drug business which he used to buy off the generals thereby delaying the inevitable dismissal of his government.
In 1995 when Mirza Iqbal Beg was imprisoned, Sohail Zia Butt took over his drug empire. It was at this time that he became one of the biggest drug and crime bosses in Pakistan and was nicknamed the “King of Heera Mandi” and at one time all six underworld gangs of Lahore were working under him.
By 1995 family’s declared annual profits from industrial units had increased 1500% from US$ 30 million to staggering US$ 400 million.
This is the short version of how in mere 15 years small street thugs running gambling dens became leaders of a country running narcotics, underworld and smuggling empires, untouched by everyone.
—————-
Farhan Investigative Report
Clip_5The following is an excellent excerpt exposing some of the corruption conducted by Nawaz Sharif by the host of DM Digital, Farhan Aslam, who also used to work for ARY Digital a few years ago.
The report has been divided into six segments. I will offer a short summary of the discussion, followed by the clips themselves.
Nawaz Sharif’s only agenda was to make money.
In order to achieve this goal, he formed/changed laws and policies for his personal benefit and expanded his business empire by misusing his authority as Prime Minister. Interestingly enough and ironically, the PPP played a major role in exposing the corruption of Nawaz Sharif and his family. The Jamaat-e-Islami had also leveled a number of corruption allegations upon Nawaz Sharif. As we know, later Sharif and his cronies also played a role in exposing the corruption of Benazir Bhutto and her PPP. In other words, both Sharif and Bhutto have been busy over the years actively accusing each other of committing corruption.
Nawaz Sharif is widely acknowledged to be a highly incompetent person, with a low mediocre IQ. level. The brain behind him was that of his late “Abba Jee” (‘daddy’) – the mastermind and the main decision maker behind the scene.
In order to consolidate and attain more power, N. Sharif attacked every individual and institutions he felt could get in the way challenge his authority. In order to get rid of the then Chief Justice Sajjad Ali Shah, who was despised by Sharif, the later created divisions among the judges to make life difficult for the Chief Justice. A group of judges refused to acknowledge Shah as the Chief Justice and things got so bad that a number of junior judges put hurdles in the way of the Chief Justice in order to make it difficult for him to carry out his duties. Eventually, Sharif ordered his thugs to attack the Supreme Court in order to prevent the Chief Justice from giving a ruling against him.
The police did nothing to stop Sharif’s thugs as they attacked and entered the Supreme Court. The judges inside the building barely managed to escape. The thugs, led by Sajjad Naseem and Mushtaq Tahir, Nawaz Sharif’s political secretaries, entered the court chanting anti-Sajjad slogans and destroyed the furniture.
Next, consider Nawaz Sharif’s relationship with the press and media. Two examples will suffice. On 8th May 1999, Najam Sethi, a prominent journalist of Pakistan, was arrested by the police on the orders of Sharif. Sethi has committed the crime of annoying Nawaz Sharif by writing a critical essay against him. The police broke into Sethi’s house at around 2 am and beat him up in his bedroom in front of his wife, after which he was transported off to a secret location. The police trashed Sethi’s house, broke the furniture and beat him up quite bad. Sethi was only released after a lot of international pressure had built up against Sharif. Sharif also demanded the Jang Group to get rid of all the journalists who were critical of him. To achieve this goal, Sharif and his cronies used a variety of legal and illegal means to pressure the Jang Group into compliance.
There is probably no institution in Pakistan which Nawaz Sharif did not aggressively confront in order make them comply to his wishes. Besides picking on a fight with the President, the Judiciary and the already restricted/limited media, Sharif also decided to have a confrontation with the army, the only viable institution left in Pakistan. Chief of Army Staff, General Jehangir Karamat, and Nawaz Sharif had a conflict over an issue pertaining to the national security council and both entered into a heated discussion, after which Gen. Karamat had to offer his resignation. Jehangir Karamat thus became the first Chief of Army Staff in the history of Pakistan to have left the army in this prematurely in this manner.
One by one all challenges and potential obstacles were removed from the way by Nawaz Sharif. Ghulam Ishaq Khan, Farooq Leghari, Sajjad Ali Shah, and Jehangir Karamat, as well as others, were all removed from the scene by Sharif.
After the removal of Jehangir Karamat, Sharif appointed Pervaiz Musharraf as the Chief of Army Staff. Some analysts at the time said that Sharif made this decision thinking that Pervaiz Musharraf was an Urdu speaker and did not belong to a Punjabi army family, thus very unlikely to be a threat to Sharif.
Things became sour between Sharif and Musharraf during the Kargil episode. Later, once a relative of Sharif was removed from the army by Musharraf, that was the final nail in the coffin. Sharif then decided to take his revenge and replace Gen. Musharraf with a fellow of his liking who would be controllable (the head of the ISI. at the time).
Farhan Aslam also comments upon the ill-advised economic decisions of Sharif which made Pakistan’s situation from bad to worse. Moreover, he comments upon the Sharif family’s personal business empire and how it grew exponentially through questionable means.And business empire of nawaz sharif n ishaq dar is flourishing n sky is the limit where poor son in law Ali dar son of ishaq dar built his business small world after getting qarz i husna from hs father ishaq dr of 40 crore rupees regards.
Major Amjad Rafiq Khan (Retd)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572362104094748672


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570029053196865537


----------



## Crimson Blue

During floods of 2022.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572734733276286978


----------



## Crimson Blue




----------



## Crimson Blue




----------



## Crimson Blue

_During Elections in October 2022:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580958809995870210_

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

During December 2022:

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Horse_Rider

Leader said:


> you can always come up with something good that pmln is doing during elections, infact they have done some good things but cannot seem to promote it....
> 
> here is a starter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; (&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1585 &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; (&#1606 &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601;
> &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589; &#1606;&#1588;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585; &#1601;&#1729;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;



What the heck is this stuff? Gibberish or some weird computer code lol...


----------



## Crimson Blue

Two news stories broke out on December 26, 2022:


----------



## Crimson Blue

December 27, 2022



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607685393184608257


----------



## Crimson Blue

PML(N)'s ground breaking strategy to improve Pakistan's economic situation in year 2022:


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610353744037675010


----------

